# ROFR Thread April to June 2022 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
*April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*
*July 2021- Sept 2021 ROFR List*
*Oct 2021- Dec 2021 ROFR List*
*Jan 2022- March 2022 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5

Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6

Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22

Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5

pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25

Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3, passed 5/26

BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4, passed 5/27

purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31

Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8

ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14

Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21

Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/22

The_MT---$123-$12864-100-AKV-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF ‘23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/27, passed 6/27

Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30


*AUL:*

JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4

Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12

Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13

Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14

Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2

dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6

CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17

Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19, passed 5/19

TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2, passed 5/30

dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized- sent 5/11, passed 6/2


sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/7

JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27, passed 6/22

sarahb01---$130-$6933-50-AUL-Jun-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/1, passed 6/28


*BCV:*

dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11

dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11

kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13

Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20

PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27

Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28

dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2

BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4

GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4

Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17

Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18

Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/18

Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18

thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/29, passed 5/27

cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19, passed 6/14

gwendolynie---$173-$27796-150-BCV-Feb-0/21, 184/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/21, passed 6/15


*BLT:*


Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5

bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11

Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12

MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14

Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14

rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22

pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2

amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18, passed 5/18

Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21

Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24


*BWV:*


ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6

msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7

Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11

NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22

CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22

hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25

KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26

aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28

JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28

disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4

MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4

jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18


Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

Cloughran---$134-$24097-170-BWV-Mar-0/21, 93/22, 170/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/3

Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/15

RKS03 (Seller)---$143-$21860-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 4/22, 150/23, 150/24-Sell/Buyer Split CC- sent 5/16, passed 6/16


*HH:*


hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23

ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4


TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22

tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21, passed 5/18


*OKW:*


Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5

DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21

JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-Int'l Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27

mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6

kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- Int'l Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21


*OKW EXTENDED:*


Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17

parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25


*PVB:*

jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5

zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11

PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12

PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12

Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27

pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28

M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1

lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14, passed 5/19

cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1, passed 5/25

Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

purplenancy27---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26

AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28

CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/31

Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28, passed 6/8

SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/9

SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/10

coloneltaylor---$165-$17295-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 100/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/9

I am Moana of Motunui---$150-$24318-150-PVB-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 5/20, passed 6/14

lmslovesdisney---$153-$30474-190-PVB-Feb-2/21, 190/22, 190/23, 190/24-seller pays CC- sent 5/26, passed 6/20

Imslovesdisney---$153-$8019-50-PVB-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays CC- sent 5/26, passed 6/20

imorgan---$164-$15760-90-PVB-Oct-39/21, 141/22, 90/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/21

GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23- sent 5/28, passed 6/22

Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-0/20, 11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31, passed 6/26


*RIV:*


dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7

Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18

Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18, passed 6/15


*SSR:*


kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7

MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21

austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26

Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27

heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3

hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3

MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4

smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6

Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1, passed 5/25

chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4, passed 5/25

Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2, passed 5/26

superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/2

2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3


*VGC:*


Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12

dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27

TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30

DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18

toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18

NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/29


*VGF:*


RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21

MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5

kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC- sent 4/19, passed 5/18

earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23

EnchantingTales---$170-$23401-125-VGF-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/4, passed 5/27

varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10, passed 5/28

prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11, passed 6/2

Jimmy Geppetto (SELLER)---$180-$29552-160-VGF-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/6

TonyCnLV---$190-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17, passed 6/14

SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Feb-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/20, passed 6/14

Azndjdude---$165-$13655-75-VGF-Apr-0/21, 147/22, 75/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/20

Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1, passed 6/23


*WL/ BRV:*


friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7

jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22

soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26

Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/16

Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19

Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27, passed 5/23

rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24

dtrains---$120-$32669-250-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 246/22, 250/23- sent 5/21, passed 6/16

DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/27


*WL/ CCV:*

hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4

VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5

mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11

hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12

Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13

hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25

Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28

Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28

Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-12/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/28, passed 6/23


*VB:*


mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9

ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15

MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7

brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27

pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3

Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/24


*WAITING 




AKV:*




purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20

UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2

alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10

DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 354/22, 250/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 6/10

geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13

FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l Seller- sent 6/13

kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14

mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKL-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18

flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-int'l seller- sent 6/20

JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22

DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29


*AUL:*



OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14

D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9

OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/16

askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17

Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29


*BCV:*


babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20


*BLT:*


Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1

Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3

Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9

Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9

MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9

Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10

Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11

Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14




*BWV:*


MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15


*HH:




OKW:*


JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29


BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19

Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21

DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29


*OKW EXTENDED:*

Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14


*PVB:*



taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9

M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6

Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31

erinkristen04---$164-$16052-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10

StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10

PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12

kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17

Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-0/20, 11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31, passed 6/26


*RIV:*



wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8

Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20


*SSR:*



MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25

daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18

RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27

mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1


Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6

sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7

Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10

Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11

Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14

CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14

mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/15

christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22

unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22

baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29

brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30


*VGC:*



NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10

Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30


*VGF:*



Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17

kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26

whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10

NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1



*WL/ BRV:*


whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/24

benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24

Stargazer65(seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27

MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28

TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28

Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30


*WL/ CCV:*



Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8

Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays CC- sent 6/12

bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29


*VB:*


jgarrity1---$70-$12765-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21

Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 100/23- sent 6/27




*TAKEN 



AKV:*


Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11

CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21

Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22

d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26

Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27

Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27

larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28

casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28

UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2

MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2

pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2

chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2

TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3

sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5

AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17

cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17

JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17

Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18

The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24

UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3, taken 5/25

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/30

Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13, then taken 5/31

cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/30

casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1, taken 6/7

FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9

flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18, taken 6/13

Paul 55555---$140-$14571-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 99/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 5/22, taken 6/19

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 6/22

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 6/22


*AUL:



BCV:




BLT:*

rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23

dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1

shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7

jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2

Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3

Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3

jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8

jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8

YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29, taken 5/30

garegco---$165-$28275-160-BLT-Oct-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7

KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3, taken 6/7

Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/8

garegco---$140-$32933-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23- sent 5/19, taken 6/10

garegco---$168-$31385-175-BLT-Oct-0/21, 350/22, 175/23-Delayed Close 9/26- sent 5/16, taken 6/20

justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30, taken 6/26

YellowHouse---$166-$37342-210-BLT-Jun-0/21, 208/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 5/31, taken 6/28



*BWV:*

MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7


*HH:




OKW:*


BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1

kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22

Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13

MICKIMINI (Seller)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 4/13/2022, taken 5/16

BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15

OKWFan88 (seller)---$138-$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16

RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25, taken 5/25


*OKW EXTENDED:*


mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26

Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28

Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4

Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/26, taken 6/6

Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7

CalOilerGurl---$125-$8087-60-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 30/23, 60/24- sent 5/11, taken 6/10

*PVB:





SSR:*


Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1

Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2

Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7

sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7

CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7

Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8

DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21

btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22

christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22

Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26

Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28

mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29

mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3

Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3

Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6

Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6

whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6

DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10

prncssjas---$129-$20640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11

brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16

UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16

GG23 (Seller)---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16

MRLegg---$130-$39000-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 300/23-Seller paid closing- sent 4/11, taken 5/17

Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24

christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25

jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25

Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29, taken 5/30

mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6, taken 6/6

Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7

Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4, taken 6/7

Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7

Sweet T n Me---$138-$21469-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/10, taken 6/7

Disneykate605---$127-$14004-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/21, taken 6/19

MICKIMINI (SELLER)---$139-$7557-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 40/23-Close After 10/25- sent 5/24, taken 6/20

christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/28

baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/28

DVCBeachBum---$118-$23600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller Pay Close- sent 6/1, taken 6/28


*VGC:




VGF:




WL/ BRV:*


Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7


*WL/ CCV:*

Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2

hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6

DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18

bryaalre---$158-$24370-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23- sent 5/25, taken 6/28

*VB:*


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Let's go boys.


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yah but I hate VGF.


I don’t think I hate any resorts but I really think that the main pool at SSR stink. But hey that’s why Disney offers different resorts to different people.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Let's go boys.


And gals


----------



## mejones1115

Really hoping we hear something this week on our first contract


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> And gals


I said what I said.


----------



## christophles

christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21


----------



## KAS323

KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29


----------



## rundisney79

This needs to be updated... It is still sitting in the waiting...
rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23


----------



## pwr_eng

pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3


----------



## Huskerpaul

Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18

dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30

dlam32---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22 (I’m selling)


----------



## gskywalker

rundisney79 said:


> This needs to be updated... It is still sitting in the waiting...
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23


It's amazing how things can change so quickly.   We bought an identical contract(except 240 with 20 and 21 dues free) and got it through.   Our $160 bid felt very likely to go through and now 2 months late disney is taking a bunch in the $160's.  Hope you find another good one


----------



## Mexacajun

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 300/23, 300/24- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> dlam32---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22 (I’m selling)


What an awesome RIV deal! Congrats.


----------



## rundisney79

gskywalker said:


> It's amazing how things can change so quickly.   We bought an identical contract(except 240 with 20 and 21 dues free) and got it through.   Our $160 bid felt very likely to go through and now 2 months late disney is taking a bunch in the $160's.  Hope you find another good one


Thanks.  Back at it with a $162 but only 200 points.  That 270 was a nice contract.  Bummed but there is always another one...  and figuring they can't take them all.  And truth be told, we don't really need another contract.  But kinda thought owning at Bay Lake would be fun... We are BW people... but with that expiring in 2042 figured grab something now that maybe if we are ever grandparents we can take the kids and have a great location for MK.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4

See, they really can't take them all!


----------



## Pens Fan

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> See, they really can't take them all!



Congratulations!  This gives me a good feeling about the last two we submitted at $165.  I'm still worried about the one we have in at $160, but as we submitted 3/11, hopefully we will find out one way or another this week.


----------



## hobbes42

Pens Fan said:


> Congratulations! This gives me a good feeling about the last two we submitted at $165. I'm still worried about the one we have in at $160, but as we submitted 3/11, hopefully we will find out one way or another this week.



Yep, these are on the edge.  Our other 2 are at $162 (3/14) and $164 (3/16).  Hoping at least one of these pass, and working on a backup plan.
I think your $165's should be fine, but the $160....  who knows?


----------



## JereMary

JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JereMary said:


> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- PASSED! 4/4/22


Congratulations! When was this originally sent for ROFR?


----------



## JereMary

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congratulations! When was this originally sent for ROFR?


March 9. I should add that to my post.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> See, they really can't take them all!


congratulations!!


----------



## jmeredith804

jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, PASSED 4/5


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JereMary said:


> March 9. I should add that to my post.


https://rofr.scubacat.net/

use the tool to make it easier for everyone. Congrats again!


----------



## mvenez

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> See, they really can't take them all!


Congrats!!  I'm a little more optimistic now about my pending $164 at CCV which was sent on 4/14.


----------



## dlam32

Mexacajun said:


> What an awesome RIV deal! Congrats.


Thanks! We thought it was a fair deal given that the contract was very large, stripped and most importantly, those Restrictions!


----------



## JereMary

HIRyeDVC said:


> https://rofr.scubacat.net/
> 
> use the tool to make it easier for everyone. Congrats again!


Got it! Post updated.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
3rd times a charm, hopefully!


----------



## Ginamarie

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> See, they really can't take them all!


Yaaay! So glad you got through.


----------



## Ashlotte

Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21


----------



## RamblinWreck

I got an email today with some documents related to the contract....

But none of it had anything to do with ROFR.

Such a tease!


----------



## TroJo

I’m a little late on posting because I have zero faith. If Disney waives their right - I’ll be genuinely shocked.

TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21


----------



## TroJo

I have two in ROFR at the same time

TroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-0/21, 533/22, 300/23- sent 3/27


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4

Second attempt! SSR is our favorite resort. Our $125 contract was taken on Saturday, so we wanted to increase our $ in hopes we make it through ROFR. Love that 400 points are available and a September UY works better for us, too.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Even split 2022 dues- sent 3/30


----------



## BamaGuy44

TroJo said:


> I’m a little late on posting because I have zero faith. If Disney waives their right - I’ll be genuinely shocked.
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21


Yeah I think a lot of us will be shocked if that one goes through. But good luck, sometimes a real banger will fly under their radar somehow.


----------



## austinjoel

austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28


----------



## mom2alix

Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4


----------



## Lakesideturtle

ProudMommyof2 said:


> congratulations!!


Congratulations!


----------



## chicagodisfan

chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2


----------



## Ginamarie

TroJo said:


> I have two in ROFR at the same time
> 
> TroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-0/21, 533/22, 300/23- sent 3/27


Wondering where you saw this one!


----------



## VAlegacy

VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5

First DVC contract!


----------



## automaticsoap

automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5


----------



## KVacc

VAlegacy said:


> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> First DVC contract!


Contracts, CCV was our first too! You did it smart and got 200 points, we only got 100.


----------



## hglenn

I'm loving these passes this morning!!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## d's do disney

d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22


----------



## mvenez

VAlegacy said:


> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> First DVC contract!


Congratulations!  I've been waiting to hear about your contract - that's great news.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12—$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5


----------



## dado4

VAlegacy said:


> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> First DVC contract!


Congratulations! We are staying at CC on our next trip and I worry we will love it, because then my wife might get mad at me for trolling for a contract like that and "accidentally" put in an offer. lol


----------



## hobbes42

dado4 said:


> ...trolling for a contract like that and "accidentally" put in an offer. lol


So, I'm wondering what's wrong with that?


----------



## Pens Fan

VAlegacy said:


> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> First DVC contract!



Congratulations, neighbor!  You will love CCV - it's become our happy place!


----------



## suzking7

suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Anyone else endlessly refreshing their inboxes?  25 days......


----------



## hglenn

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Anyone else endlessly refreshing their inboxes?  25 days......


Yea, but I'm only at 15.......sadly....


----------



## Tx3Mom

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28

We have two identical contacts in ROFR right now. This will be our first DVC contact(s) and we are so excited!!


----------



## Chia1974

I passed ROFR on March 22nd and still waiting for the seller to send back paperwork. Broker told me the sellers(UK) have Covid, couldn’t make to their scheduled notary appointment last week.


----------



## Ashlotte

hglenn said:


> Yea, but I'm only at 15.......sadly....


Same, and it feels like FOREVER. It didn't help that the sellers took ten days to sign the contract to even get ROFR started, so I am 24 days into this process already.


----------



## Jay_Disney

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Anyone else endlessly refreshing their inboxes?  25 days......


This is me! 26 days...


----------



## Frozen82

Chia1974 said:


> I passed ROFR on March 22nd and still waiting for the seller to send back paperwork. Broker told me the sellers(UK) have Covid, couldn’t make to their scheduled notary appointment last week.


I passed ROFR on March 15th, our international sellers are not able to sign the paperwork until April 8th. I am still just excited that we actually passed. We bought at SSR 235 points front loaded contract for $128


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Anyone else endlessly refreshing their inboxes?  25 days......


The refreshing won't stop after ROFR. Not until you close, record deed, ownership transfer, and points loaded. I personally think it's harder AFTER ROFR.


----------



## dado4

hobbes42 said:


> So, I'm wondering what's wrong with that?


Technically my only problem is the fact that I don't have any more money. HAHA


----------



## hglenn

HIRyeDVC said:


> The refreshing won't stop after ROFR. Not until you close, record deed, ownership transfer, and points loaded. I personally think it's harder AFTER ROFR.


Yea, and this is why I wish they would just hurry up and take my contract so I can go direct.... at least for now.


----------



## Chia1974

Frozen82 said:


> I passed ROFR on March 15th, our international sellers are not able to sign the paperwork until April 8th. I am still just excited that we actually passed. We bought at SSR 235 points front loaded contract for $128


I’m still very excited for passing after 2 taken. I want to book BWV in April, 2023 and 11 month is another 4 weeks. BWV standard is impossible to get if it’s not booked right then and there.


----------



## gskywalker

Chia1974 said:


> I passed ROFR on March 22nd and still waiting for the seller to send back paperwork. Broker told me the sellers(UK) have Covid, couldn’t make to their scheduled notary appointment last week.


Same thing happened with us except we were intl buyers and got covid.   So we couldn't leave the house for a week and a half to get the bank draft to send in to pay for it.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

hglenn said:


> Yea, and this is why I wish they would just hurry up and take my contract so I can go direct.... at least for now.


Me too.  Although I have a feeling I'll pass because I didn't know any better and didn't get great deals.


----------



## Tx3Mom

Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2


----------



## hglenn

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Me too.  Although I have a feeling I'll pass because I didn't know any better and didn't get great deals.


Oh that stinks!  Yea, mine would be a stellar deal if it were to pass but considering I'm 99% sure it won't I just want to move on....  I knew it was a low offer but I didn't realize how many they were taking in ROFR until after it was submitted. I think the seller just really wanted to offload it because I gave full asking price....


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10

Passed 4/5/22


----------



## mvenez

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Anyone else endlessly refreshing their inboxes?  25 days......


Absolutely!  I'm also refreshing this thread several times a day hoping to bask virtually in someone else's good fortune.  22 days......


----------



## dboules

mvenez said:


> Absolutely!  I'm also refreshing this thread several times a day hoping to bask virtually in someone else's good fortune.  22 days......


I'm right there with you -- day 20 here and I keep refreshing this page to see what dates have heard and refreshing my email hoping to be able to post my update....


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511442127313584131


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The latest ROFR report from the board's sponsor.  Mind blown by these numbers.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-march-22/


----------



## hglenn

HIRyeDVC said:


> The latest ROFR report from the board's sponsor.  Mind blown by these numbers.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-march-22/


Same....51% of the SSR contracts were taken in March!  That's just nuts!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511442127313584131


I'm glad you beat me to it by a second.  These numbers are staggering.  ROFR threshold for SSR and AKL are almost on par with the monorail and Epcot resorts.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm glad you beat me to it by a second.  These numbers are staggering.  ROFR threshold for SSR and AKL are almost on par with the monorail and Epcot resorts.


For a small difference. You can get your points in two hours instead of two months. Once they gathered enough points for a fire sale, they look like they are doing you a favor. Direct sales will continue to climb when they have 5 actively selling resorts come in 2023/2024.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5


----------



## rundisney79

HIRyeDVC said:


> The latest ROFR report from the board's sponsor.  Mind blown by these numbers.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-march-22/


I lost a BLT contract in March from this company.  It was priced at $160.  The graph is showing $150 was the highest that was taken for BLT... I wonder why my contract is not being included in the report.


----------



## bauermj

rundisney79 said:


> I lost a BLT contract in March from this company.  It was priced at $160.  The graph is showing $150 was the highest that was taken for BLT... I wonder why my contract is not being included in the report.


Interesting..!

Similarly a $165 was taken from another on this board in March (though maybe this company didn't have visibility to that one?)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3865009/post-63889444


----------



## suzking7

Tx3Mom said:


> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2


I sent in a BCV, 100 pt, $170 pp on 3/31.  Good luck to y’all!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> I passed ROFR on March 22nd and still waiting for the seller to send back paperwork. Broker told me the sellers(UK) have Covid, couldn’t make to their scheduled notary appointment last week.


Update my own post. Sellers couldn’t make to today’s appointment again. It’s push back to next Tuesday.


----------



## Tx3Mom

suzking7 said:


> I sent in a BCV, 100 pt, $170 pp on 3/31.  Good luck to y’all!


Thanks!! Y’all too!


----------



## mejones1115

dboules said:


> I'm right there with you -- day 20 here and I keep refreshing this page to see what dates have heard and refreshing my email hoping to be able to post my update....


Us too!!  We're at 22 days and anxiously awaiting.  Definitely worried after seeing DVC Resale's March ROFR blog and AKV was third


----------



## rundisney79

bauermj said:


> Interesting..!
> 
> Similarly a $165 was taken from another on this board in March (though maybe this company didn't have visibility to that one?)
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3865009/post-63889444


Looks like they fixed the report.  Says highest was $165 for March, 2022 now...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rundisney79 said:


> I lost a BLT contract in March from this company.  It was priced at $160.  The graph is showing $150 was the highest that was taken for BLT... I wonder why my contract is not being included in the report.


awesome feedback!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> For a small difference. You can get your points in two hours instead of two months. Once they gathered enough points for a fire sale, they look like they are doing you a favor. Direct sales will continue to climb when they have 5 actively selling resorts come in 2023/2024.


It seems to be their strategy.  Though, it's only appealing if you buy 250 points or higher, which most people don't buy.  If I had to choose between buying 150 points direct at $207pp or $165pp resale, I'd choose the latter every time.....unless it's Riviera.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> It seems to be their strategy.  Though, it's only appealing if you buy 250 points or higher, which most people don't buy.  If I had to choose between buying 150 points direct at $207pp or $165pp resale, I'd choose the latter every time.....unless it's Riviera.


If difference between direct and resale is about $30-40, you need to factor in the rewards earned when using a credit card, prorated dues, lower closing and sometimes previous year points. All these are significant savings resale doesn’t have most of the time unless  sellers are paying for. After 2042, all resale contract minus RIV would only have access to 9 DVC and 7 inside of WDW.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> If difference between direct and resale is about $30-40, you need to factor in the rewards earned when using a credit card, prorated dues, lower closing and sometimes previous year points. All these are significant savings resale doesn’t have most of the time unless  sellers are paying for. After 2042, all resale contract minus RIV would only have access to 9 DVC and 7 inside of WDW.


I agree that it's not just about price per point and involves many factors.  Heck, I bought 260 resale aulani points at $125pp because of the subsidized dues when I could have bought 300 direct points for $133pp.  To me, the subsidized dues was worth buying but to others, having direct points with higher dues might be more worth it.  The 2042 ticking time bomb might cause urgency to some, and for others, it's still eons away.  I'm not at all stressing out about losing access to Vero, HHI, and BR.  Losing BCV and BWV will obviously be significant but I plan on buying whatever replaces those properties when they expire so no issue there.  And it's not for certain that the resale restrictions will stay forever.  I guess we'll haveto see what they decide with DLT and Poly2.


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 2021- sent 4/4/2022

International seller. Seller has banked 127 2021 points and is paying maintenance fees on those points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 2021- sent 4/4/2022
> 
> International seller. Seller has banked 127 2021 points and is paying maintenance fees on those points.


Take that Disney!


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23

Been a rather tumultuos time with this contract. Was originally listed and purchase agreement signed for 50 points @ $85 per point. Contract was for 80 points for 2022 (30 banked), and 50 for 2023 and beyond. Seller was also paying MF on 2022. After contract was signed, it was disclosed that the seller was using 55 points (30 banked from 21 and 25 from 2022) for a June vacation. According to the contract the seller owed us $25/point or $1375. So after all of the issues we wound up with a total cost of $74.90 per point. $4250 purchase price+$195 bogus Fidelity admin fee+$675 closing costs-$1375 seller owes for 55 used points=$3745


----------



## gskywalker

pkrieger2287 said:


>


Assuming it's not just my non techy idiot self,  can you please format this page to allow me to zoom in on the image.   Every month the chart comes out and I have to wait until I am on a laptop to be able to read it because I can't zoom in on the image on my phone,  no matter which browser.


----------



## limace

gskywalker said:


> Assuming it's not just my non techy idiot self,  can you please format this page to allow me to zoom in on the image.   Every month the chart comes out and I have to wait until I am on a laptop to be able to read it because I can't zoom in on the image on my phone,  no matter which browser.


? I can zoom in just fine on my iPhone.


----------



## mejones1115

gskywalker said:


> Assuming it's not just my non techy idiot self,  can you please format this page to allow me to zoom in on the image.   Every month the chart comes out and I have to wait until I am on a laptop to be able to read it because I can't zoom in on the image on my phone,  no matter which browser.


I have the same issue with the highest $ for ROFR chart.  So I just take a screenshot so I can zoom in.


----------



## gskywalker

mejones1115 said:


> I have the same issue with the highest $ for ROFR chart.  So I just take a screenshot so I can zoom in.


Ah OK and it stays clear enough to do it?  I will try that thx,  even though it seems silly to have to do.

Edit: worked like a charm thankyou.   Looking at the numbers man am I glad we are done buying after 3 contracts over the pandemic


----------



## mejones1115

gskywalker said:


> Ah OK and it stays clear enough to do it?  I will try that thx,  even though it seems silly to have to do.
> 
> Edit: worked like a charm thankyou.   Looking at the numbers man am I glad we are done buying after 3 contracts over the pandemic


You're welcome!  Impatiently awaiting our 2...23 days on one and 9 on the other.  The chart has us a little worried for ours but time will tell.  Really hoping it comes through so we can boom our big trip for February.


----------



## gskywalker

mejones1115 said:


> You're welcome!  Impatiently awaiting our 2...23 days on one and 9 on the other.  The chart has us a little worried for ours but time will tell.  Really hoping it comes through so we can boom our big trip for February.


We have a 7 night in a tree house in June,  9 nights 2bdrm at okw in July and then split stay in August 6 nights savanna view and 4 nights beach club in 2 bdrms.  This is using up the 2 years of extra points from our newest contract plus our regular points.


----------



## snowy82

Chia1974 said:


> Update my own post. Sellers couldn’t make to today’s appointment again. It’s push back to next Tuesday.


we got closing docs on 3/16 and my sellers STILL haven't signed them. please tell me they aren't backing out?


----------



## Sandisw

snowy82 said:


> we got closing docs on 3/16 and my sellers STILL haven't signed them. please tell me they aren't backing out?


 I think it is too early for to think that I  know its been a little more than 2 weeks, but I waited about 3 weeks in 2020 because my seller was in the Navy.

Now, I was willing to walk away and lose the deposit and so I told the title company that I would give them one more week to get it signed and closed, or I was walking away before the official closing date...would go direct and incentives would be ending.  Papers were signed and delivered the next day.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Chia1974 said:


> If difference between direct and resale is about $30-40, you need to factor in the rewards earned when using a credit card, prorated dues, lower closing and sometimes previous year points. All these are significant savings resale doesn’t have most of the time unless  sellers are paying for. After 2042, all resale contract minus RIV would only have access to 9 DVC and 7 inside of WDW.


Totally agree. This is something I didn't really think about when I looked into DVC. I'm still happy that I went resale for my bigger contract because it saved me $10k and we got a totally loaded contract. But now that I'm adding on, doing small contracts direct is just so freaking easy and I can put it on my credit cards and pay them off and earn rewards. Or use a 0% interest card and have 12+ months to pay it off.


----------



## sjdrr1313

snowy82 said:


> we got closing docs on 3/16 and my sellers STILL haven't signed them. please tell me they aren't backing out?


I'm annoyed for you, lol


----------



## snowy82

Sandisw said:


> I think it is too early for to think that I  know its been a little more than 2 weeks, but I waited about 3 weeks in 2020 because my seller was in the Navy.
> 
> Now, I was willing to walk away and lose the deposit and so I told the title company that I would give them one more week to get it signed and closed, or I was walking away before the official closing date...would go direct and incentives would be ending.  Papers were signed and delivered the next day.


Hmm, interesting. I haven't threatened to do anything, but I'm also not willing to lose the deposit yet. I know they technically have one more month until closing and we won't lose our points if we wait until then. i'm just anxious and was hoping for good news after a rough weekend.


----------



## Sandisw

snowy82 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I haven't threatened to do anything, but I'm also not willing to lose the deposit yet. I know they technically have one more month until closing and we won't lose our points if we wait until then. i'm just anxious and was hoping for good news after a rough weekend.



I would contact them again and just say have you gotten any updates as to what the delay is?  Start with something like I hope they are okay...oh, and glad that you are!!!!...given that you experienced something and it got you thinking that maybe they have too?  

Pixiedust they return them soon!


----------



## Paul 55555

Just heard we passed now waiting on closing documents. 
Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20


----------



## hglenn

Paul 55555 said:


> Just heard we passed now waiting on closing documents.
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20


Yeah! Congrats.  That was fast!  Wonder if they are just sweeping Int'l sellers through?


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Do you think that Disney will slow down their buy backs due to people being “anti-Disney” right now? Or maybe I’m just wishfully thinking that because I have a $123 SSR contract waiting on ROFR.   ...Waiting on a miracle.


----------



## hglenn

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Do you think that Disney will slow down their buy backs due to people being “anti-Disney” right now? Or maybe I’m just wishfully thinking that because I have a $123 SSR contract waiting on ROFR.   ...Waiting on a miracle.


The data doesn't support that.... sadly....


----------



## Arbogast

Paul 55555 said:


> Just heard we passed now waiting on closing documents.
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20


Congrats! Still waiting on my $128 160 AKV


----------



## Sandisw

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Do you think that Disney will slow down their buy backs due to people being “anti-Disney” right now? Or maybe I’m just wishfully thinking that because I have a $123 SSR contract waiting on ROFR.   ...Waiting on a miracle.



If things slow down in terms of buybacks, it will be because DVD has changed their goals/needs and has decided it doesn't benefit them to take more points at certain resorts.


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57---$138-$19,676-130-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 258/22, 130/23-sent 3/18, passed 4/6

Our first contract!!!


----------



## hglenn

Mpeter57 said:


> Mpeter57---$138-$19,676-130-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 258/22, 130/23-sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> Our first contract!!!


YEAH!!!  Congrats! That was fast, too!


----------



## wnielsen1

HIRyeDVC said:


> Take that Disney!


I forwarded this to my friend Bob C. at Disney and he emphatically told me that he would, in fact, take it.

(just kidding, I think we both know that buyer is safe)


----------



## Mexacajun

Mpeter57 said:


> Mpeter57---$138-$19,676-130-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 258/22, 130/23-sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> Our first contract!!!


Congrats!! I guess Disney doesn’t process these in order. . So ready to find out!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree that it's not just about price per point and involves many factors.  Heck, I bought 260 resale aulani points at $125pp because of the subsidized dues when I could have bought 300 direct points for $133pp.  To me, the subsidized dues was worth buying but to others, having direct points with higher dues might be more worth it.  The 2042 ticking time bomb might cause urgency to some, and for others, it's still eons away.  I'm not at all stressing out about losing access to Vero, HHI, and BR.  Losing BCV and BWV will obviously be significant but I plan on buying whatever replaces those properties when they expire so no issue there.  And it's not for certain that the resale restrictions will stay forever.  I guess we'll haveto see what they decide with DLT and Poly2.


Do we think the replacement is another hotel flip? I agreed with the DVC show that they won’t build another stand alone DVC for another 8-10 years. At least they need to sell out 1-2 of the 5 resorts they will have coming in the next 2 years. Whatever the replacement is, won’t happen for a while. I bought BWV for me, I’m fine keeping it until it expires.  Hopefully at least one of my kids will buy that replacement when they have money.


----------



## dboules

Its been kinda quiet on status updates......
Today is 3 weeks and I'm waiting here impatiently!


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6

Whelp!  I guess I've found a new home!


----------



## Mpeter57

hglenn said:


> YEAH!!!  Congrats! That was fast, too!


Thank you!
I started to get nervous when I saw the March ROFR report had the highest buyback at AK being $145pp and the direct prices increasing to $200pp.
Hopefully this will give everyone waiting hope!


----------



## hglenn

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> Whelp!  I guess I've found a new home!


YEAH!!!  Congrats!!  My contract is at BWV, too, but it's only for $125pp (240 pts).... we'll see.  I'm hoping someone just sleeps through mine and pushes pass!


----------



## Mpeter57

Mexacajun said:


> Congrats!! I guess Disney doesn’t process these in order. . So ready to find out!


I know! I thought Friday or Monday would be the earliest that we would hear.
Hopefully you will get good news soon!


----------



## JZ_LBNY

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> Whelp!  I guess I've found a new home!


Ohhhh this gives me hope!


----------



## Chia1974

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> Whelp!  I guess I've found a new home!


Hello neighbor


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Do we think the replacement is another hotel flip? I agreed with the DVC show that they won’t build another stand alone DVC for another 8-10 years. At least they need to sell out 1-2 of the 5 resorts they will have coming in the next 2 years. Whatever the replacement is, won’t happen for a while. I bought BWV for me, I’m fine keeping it until it expires.  Hopefully at least one of my kids will buy that replacement when they have money.


I think it will most likely be a flip only because of real estate, or the lack there of.  All the prime real estate near Epcot/HS has already been taken.  And another brand new resort on the monorail loop would make MK even more unbearably crowded.  I'm glad there's so much room inventory at BWV as it's usually not hard to get a pool view room there in the summer.  If and when they decide to do a Yacht club conversion to DVC, I'll be the first one in line to buy!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think it will most likely be a flip only because of real estate, or the lack there of.  All the prime real estate near Epcot/HS has already been taken.  And another brand new resort on the monorail loop would make MK even more unbearably crowded.  I'm glad there's so much room inventory at BWV as it's usually not hard to get a pool view room there in the summer.  If and when they decide to do a Yacht club conversion to DVC, I'll be the first one in line to buy!



Not unreasonable, right?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 660558View attachment 660559
> Not unreasonable, right?


looks tight.  perhaps if they built a 15 story tower, which would fit the trend.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> looks tight.  perhaps if they built a 15 story tower, which would fit the trend.


It’s way cheaper and more profitable to go up. View would be incredible though!


----------



## mrsap

DH just called me and asked if I saw the email with the heading “DVC Contract”… I said no… now after reading the passing ROFR’s here today, I’m thinking maybe ours was done today too!! I was so excited to open my email, only to see a form to fill out to open escrow!!


----------



## hglenn

mrsap said:


> DH just called me and asked if I saw the email with the heading “DVC Contract”… I said no… now after reading the passing ROFR’s here today, I’m thinking maybe ours was done today too!! I was so excited to open my email, only to see a form to fill out to open escrow!!


I had a similar thing happen - something about the loan from the lender we're using...  So ridiculous...  I was like, please don't contact me again until I hear about ROFR... LOL


----------



## d's do disney

mrsap said:


> DH just called me and asked if I saw the email with the heading “DVC Contract”… I said no… now after reading the passing ROFR’s here today, I’m thinking maybe ours was done today too!! I was so excited to open my email, only to see a form to fill out to open escrow!!


Received the same email today & had the same reaction! ugh


----------



## kmedina

Chia1974 said:


> I passed ROFR on March 22nd and still waiting for the seller to send back paperwork. Broker told me the sellers(UK) have Covid, couldn’t make to their scheduled notary appointment last week.


I passed on the 24th and have not even gotten my paperwork yet. Karina at TRCS says today after 13 days that she did not know I needed title ins and now has to get a title commitment. It's a resale. Of course I need title insurance. My agent said Cammy at Mason does not do Aulani, but I am wishing we had gone with any other closing company at this point.


----------



## zachatak

Update:
zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6


----------



## Ashlotte

kmedina said:


> I passed on the 24th and have not even gotten my paperwork yet. Karina at TRCS says today after 13 days that she did not know I needed title ins and now has to get a title commitment. It's a resale. Of course I need title insurance. My agent said Cammy at Mason does not do Aulani, but I am wishing we had gone with any other closing company at this point.



Uh oh. What is title insurance? Is that only if you are financing?


----------



## kmedina

Ashlotte said:


> Uh oh. What is title insurance? Is that only if you are financing?


Yes, we are financing, because my husband did not get a bonus this year. His bonus (if paid) comes in March, and I did not want to wait another year to start DVC. We plan to pay it off plus get 2 more contracts with his March 2023 bonus, but that could backfire if he does not get a bonus again, lol. We can still make the payments, just can't pay it off without a bonus. Funnily enough, I was going to go to Aulani over Thanksgiving 2022 (now points won't get in on time for that anyway), then Spring Break 2023 with these points, but now I have other trips planned that keep getting in the way. So, I rushed into this contract and am not even going to be using the points until December 2023. I am just trying to get the contract before the banking period expires though. I have points I need to bank. 

I am actually glad I did not go through with the Poly contract I almost bought now, because I would have two sets of points I would need to rent out. I do not look forward to renting out points. We aren't going to WDW again until 2024. By then, the new Poly tower will be on sale and my husband should have another bonus (March 2024).


----------



## VAlegacy

kmedina said:


> We plan to pay it off plus get 2 more contracts with his March 2023 bonus, but that could backfire if he does not get a bonus again, lol.


If no bonus hopefully at the least a Jelly of the Month club subscription.


----------



## kmedina

VAlegacy said:


> If no bonus hopefully at the least a Jelly of the Month club subscription.


This year, nada. Not even jelly. Clark one upped him here. The good news is it is only April and they are already almost at their yearly financial goal, so stretch bonus is a real possibility!


----------



## kmedina

Ashlotte said:


> Uh oh. What is title insurance? Is that only if you are financing?


I should add that even if you're not financing, you should get it on a resale. It protects you from financial loss due to title defects, undeclared liens, or other matters that could interrupt or impact the transfer of ownership of a timeshare title between two people.


----------



## Ashlotte

zachatak said:


> Update:
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6





kmedina said:


> Yes, we are financing, because my husband did not get a bonus this year. His bonus (if paid) comes in March, and I did not want to wait another year to start DVC. We plan to pay it off plus get 2 more contracts with his March 2023 bonus, but that could backfire if he does not get a bonus again, lol. We can still make the payments, just can't pay it off without a bonus. Funnily enough, I was going to go to Aulani over Thanksgiving 2022 (now points won't get in on time for that anyway), then Spring Break 2023 with these points, but now I have other trips planned that keep getting in the way. So, I rushed into this contract and am not even going to be using the points until December 2023. I am just trying to get the contract before the banking period expires though. I have points I need to bank.
> 
> I am actually glad I did not go through with the Poly contract I almost bought now, because I would have two sets of points I would need to rent out. I do not look forward to renting out points. We aren't going to WDW again until 2024. By then, the new Poly tower will be on sale and my husband should have another bonus (March 2024).



Sounds like you have lots of great plans all ready to go. Have fun!


----------



## shand32783

VAlegacy said:


> If no bonus hopefully at the least a Jelly of the Month club subscription.


LMAO. I was thinking of the same thing...Griswold. =)


----------



## pks_domer

First resale contract-- we'll see how this goes!

pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> Congrats!! I guess Disney doesn’t process these in order. . So ready to find out!


I was hopeful we'd hear Monday as it was 3 weeks out from when ours was submitted.  Even got an email from concierge today...thought it wad what we've been waiting for.  Nope just an email letting us know we're still waiting to hear back on ROFR.  Duh of course we know that     I appreciate the communication and letting us know they haven't forgotten us, but at this point every time my phone goes off I'm jumping in hopes of the welcome home.


----------



## Mexacajun

mejones1115 said:


> I was hopeful we'd hear Monday as it was 3 weeks out from when ours was submitted.  Even got an email from concierge today...thought it wad what we've been waiting for.  Nope just an email letting us know we're still waiting to hear back on ROFR.  Duh of course we know that     I appreciate the communication and letting us know they haven't forgotten us, but at this point every time my phone goes off I'm jumping in hopes of the welcome home.


Got the same email today. I am sitting at 23 days. We are in the same boat.  So feeling it!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> I got an email today with some documents related to the contract....
> 
> But none of it had anything to do with ROFR.
> 
> Such a tease!


Ok, is this really standard operating procedure?


Email subject: DVC RESALE MARKET UPDATE

Email contents: Just a brief message to advise you that Disney is still in the process of deciding on Right of First Refusal for your contract. All is well. I am continuing to monitor the progress and will be in touch again soon!




Hey thanks! I was successfully not thinking about this until you reminded me for no reason!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RamblinWreck said:


> Ok, is this really standard operating procedure?
> 
> 
> Email subject: DVC RESALE MARKET UPDATE
> 
> Email contents: Just a brief message to advise you that Disney is still in the process of deciding on Right of First Refusal for your contract. All is well. I am continuing to monitor the progress and will be in touch again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks! I was successfully not thinking about this until you reminded me for no reason!


I got something similar from Fidelity too.  It's a tough one.  Brokers know that this is one of the hardest part of buying resale and also an element they have no control over.  I totally get your pain though.  I'd probably not want to hear anything either until an actual decision has been made.  Hang in there!


----------



## mejones1115

RamblinWreck said:


> Ok, is this really standard operating procedure?
> 
> 
> Email subject: DVC RESALE MARKET UPDATE
> 
> Email contents: Just a brief message to advise you that Disney is still in the process of deciding on Right of First Refusal for your contract. All is well. I am continuing to monitor the progress and will be in touch again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks! I was successfully not thinking about this until you reminded me for no reason!


My hubby texted me when I was driving on my way home from work saying that the email was poopy.   I hadn't seen anything come through on my car so I had to stop thinking it was finally here and it was a no.  Then I see it's that same exact email.  I have been trying not to think about ROFR but it's not working and that didn't help either.    This is our first time going through this (and we have 2 contracts waiting 2 weeks apart from each other) and I'm not sure I'd want to go through this stress again   but who are we kidding we didn't even make it 2 weeks without adding on.


----------



## ncgator

Was getting nervous after a few Hilton Heads were taken, but we PASSED!

ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4


----------



## JBrennan1061

Jbrennan1061 $139-$6075-38-SSR-AUG- 0/21, 76/22- 38/23 sent 3/28

First time bidder going through rofr. Do you guys think I'll make it? I wanted a small points contract just to see if I like it and I'd buy more later on.


----------



## kyakubesin

RamblinWreck said:


> Ok, is this really standard operating procedure?
> 
> 
> Email subject: DVC RESALE MARKET UPDATE
> 
> Email contents: Just a brief message to advise you that Disney is still in the process of deciding on Right of First Refusal for your contract. All is well. I am continuing to monitor the progress and will be in touch again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks! I was successfully not thinking about this until you reminded me for no reason!


I got this one too. And at the beginning I swear they say you won’t hear from them until they get info from Disney. Then they send this. And then they send another about escrow info like a week later lol. The heart attacks


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I am the seller on this one, but wanted to include it as a data point:

friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7


----------



## disneyforsix

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I am the seller on this one, but wanted to include it as a data point:
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7


That was a great resale price as a seller!  Congrats!


----------



## kyakubesin

Oh my gosh! I was so set that Disney was buying it I didn’t even imagine it actually passing!! We are 1/1!

kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18 passed 4/7


----------



## Chia1974

3 BWV listings on Fidelity this morning, inquiring if any by foreign seller.
Nope, not foreign.


----------



## Chia1974

kyakubesin said:


> Oh my gosh! I was so set that Disney was buying it I didn’t even imagine it actually passing!! We are 1/1!
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18 passed 4/7


Congratulations on this fully loaded contract.


----------



## hglenn

kyakubesin said:


> Oh my gosh! I was so set that Disney was buying it I didn’t even imagine it actually passing!! We are 1/1!
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18 passed 4/7


Yeah! Look at you!! Looks like you've got some points to plan...  Good luck getting anything else done today.


----------



## redboat45

JBrennan1061 said:


> Jbrennan1061 $139-$6075-38-SSR-AUG- 0/21, 76/22- 38/23 sent 3/28
> 
> First time bidder going through rofr. Do you guys think I'll make it? I wanted a small points contract just to see if I like it and I'd buy more later on.


It all depends on if they got enough last month when they bought so many!  Pretty good deal if you get it though!


----------



## pianomanzano

kyakubesin said:


> Oh my gosh! I was so set that Disney was buying it I didn’t even imagine it actually passing!! We are 1/1!
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18 passed 4/7


I see some treehouse and grand villas in your near future!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Chia1974 said:


> 3 BWV listings on Fidelity this morning, inquiring if any by foreign seller.
> Nope, not foreign.


There is a 70 pt Aug uy BWV on Dvcresalemarket.com that is new. International seller


----------



## MFMont

Speaking of Boardwalk

MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, Taken 4/7

With all the contracts passing yesterday, when we didn't hear anything, I had a feeling this was our fate.


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> Speaking of Boardwalk
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, Taken 4/7
> 
> With all the contracts passing yesterday, when we didn't hear anything, I had a feeling this was our fate.


Bummer..   Mine is definitely gone, then....  RIV here I come....


----------



## Jay_Disney

Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7

Not shocked at all, but was still hoping. Waiting on ROFR was harder than I thought and this was the first time! Maybe it's time to just go direct...


----------



## dado4

Jay_Disney said:


> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> Not shocked at all, but was still hoping. Waiting on ROFR was harder than I thought and this was the first time! Maybe it's time to just go direct...


It's still hard to go through ROFR, even after already having points, but it softens the blow knowing that you have a trip booked and if your contract gets through ROFR you just get another vacation! lol


----------



## mejones1115

Jay_Disney said:


> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> Not shocked at all, but was still hoping. Waiting on ROFR was harder than I thought and this was the first time! Maybe it's time to just go direct...


This is our first time also and it's awful waiting.  I'm not sure I want to go through this again.  But the incentives don't seem as good right now for direct as they were last month.


----------



## Jay_Disney

mejones1115 said:


> This is our first time also and it's awful waiting.  I'm not sure I want to go through this again.  But the incentives don't seem as good right now for direct as they were last month.


I'm with you. I feel like they're not great right now. Going back and forth between if I should just go with VGF (even though I'm not a fan of actually staying there) and use for SAP, go with Riv for the expiration date and location (but then there's the resale restrictions,) or just wait awhile to see if anything else comes up.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7

No surprise.  At least it didn't take forever.


----------



## TroJo

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> No surprise.  At least it didn't take forever.


They do seem to respond faster then they take contracts. I submitted a low ball offer on 3/21 - I assume I’ll hear fairly soon. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7

Back at it! Perhaps the 4th time is the charm


----------



## hglenn

TroJo said:


> They do seem to respond faster then they take contracts. I submitted a low ball offer on 3/21 - I assume I’ll hear fairly soon. Sorry for your loss.


Same. Hoping to report back today or tomorrow....


----------



## Ashlotte

hglenn said:


> Same. Hoping to report back today or tomorrow....



I'm also 3/21. I hope we all hear soon and get good news.


----------



## TroJo

Ashlotte said:


> I'm also 3/21. I hope we all hear soon and get good news.


I’m rooting more for you than I am for me - as mine is basically a lost cause. I own at Aulani, but not with subsidized dues so I hope yours comes through.


----------



## bauermj

Still waiting for 3/11. Some of this has to be making resale as painful of a process as possible.


----------



## Mexacajun

3/14 here. Also my first time. Bought Riviera direct while waiting. Eyeing GFV as well for when mine gets taken. I am not sure what the record is for refreshing emails in a day is…….


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11--Taken 4/7


----------



## Ashlotte

TroJo said:


> I’m rooting more for you than I am for me - as mine is basically a lost cause. I own at Aulani, but not with subsidized dues so I hope yours comes through.



Thank you! I hope your cause isn't as lost as you think. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## hglenn

Poncho Pete said:


> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11--Taken 4/7


MAN!  I keep thinking all these people calling SSR SAP are sadly underestimating the ROFR on those!  Bummer!!


----------



## hglenn

Just in case anyone was wondering - and to put on full display my complete nerdiness...  For Q1, the average days in ROFR for passed contracts was 21.56 days and for taken contracts was 20.1.  Very similar, in reality, although it feels like the contracts taken happen so much quicker.

ETA
Passed MIN 10 / MAX 49 / MED 21
Taken MIN 7 / MAX 34 / MED 20.5


----------



## rollnstns

hglenn said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering - and to put on full display my complete nerdiness...  For Q1, the average days in ROFR for passed contracts was 20.56 days and for taken contracts was 20.1.  Very similar, in reality, although it feels like the contracts taken happen so much quicker.


I love this stat! Thanks!


----------



## RamblinWreck

hglenn said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering - and to put on full display my complete nerdiness...  For Q1, the average days in ROFR for passed contracts was 21.56 days and for taken contracts was 20.1.  Very similar, in reality, although it feels like the contracts taken happen so much quicker.
> 
> ETA
> Passed MIN 10 / MAX 49
> Taken MIN 7 / MAX 34


Thanks for putting the effort in!

If you saved this data, could you run the median for each as well?


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7

It seems people are spot on when they say Disney doesn't buy back active resorts. Cheers!


----------



## Poncho Pete

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> It seems people are spot on when they say Disney doesn't buy back active resorts. Cheers!


Congrats!


----------



## hglenn

RamblinWreck said:


> Thanks for putting the effort in!
> 
> If you saved this data, could you run the median for each as well?


Edited to add...


----------



## LadybugsMum

hglenn said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering - and to put on full display my complete nerdiness...  For Q1, the average days in ROFR for passed contracts was 21.56 days and for taken contracts was 20.1.  Very similar, in reality, although it feels like the contracts taken happen so much quicker.
> 
> ETA
> Passed MIN 10 / MAX 49 / MED 21
> Taken MIN 7 / MAX 34 / MED 20.5



I'm a statistical programmer and I applaud your nerdiness.


----------



## Hopfather28

hglenn said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering - and to put on full display my complete nerdiness...  For Q1, the average days in ROFR for passed contracts was 21.56 days and for taken contracts was 20.1.  Very similar, in reality, although it feels like the contracts taken happen so much quicker.
> 
> ETA
> Passed MIN 10 / MAX 49 / MED 21
> Taken MIN 7 / MAX 34 / MED 20.5


If you've got the sample sdtandard deviation
 for each I'll run a hypothesis test on the difference of the means to determine if it's true that it takes less time. Statistical significance and practical significance are the same.


----------



## Ashlotte

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> It seems people are spot on when they say Disney doesn't buy back active resorts. Cheers!



Great price. Congrats!


----------



## suzking7

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Kristine3204

Kristine3204---$137-$7778-50-BRV@WL-Oct-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 1/23, passed 2/9


----------



## Kristine3204

Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11 passed 4/5. 

Disney waived ROFR and issued the Estoppel at the same time. 

Excited this passed!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Since Disney isn't buying Aluani this should fine. Feeling good about the price per point.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

ncgator said:


> Was getting nervous after a few Hilton Heads were taken, but we PASSED!
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4


Congrats!


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> If you've got the sample sdtandard deviation
> for each I'll run a hypothesis test on the difference of the means to determine if it's true that it takes less time. Statistical significance and practical significance are the same.


You, my friend, are way out of my league....  That exceeds my skillset....


----------



## Mexacajun

Lakesideturtle said:


> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11 passed 4/5.
> 
> Disney waived ROFR and issued the Estoppel at the same time.
> 
> Excited this passed!


What is estoppel?


----------



## Ruttangel

I've just realised something....BCV is now the most expensive WDW resort to get through ROFR.
If you are paying over $170 then that's more than any WDW has ever been taken back at.
Amazing to me anyway


----------



## BeachClub2014

Ruttangel said:


> I've just realised something....BCV is now the most expensive WDW resort to get through ROFR.
> If you are paying over $170 then that's more than any WDW has ever been taken back at.
> Amazing to me anyway



I came to a similar realization...right after submitting a BCV contract for $154 per point.


----------



## Hopfather28

hglenn said:


> You, my friend, are way out of my league....  That exceeds my skillset....


So I decided to run the analysis as well. As it turns out while there is a practically insignificant difference of 1.5 days. There is actually statistically significant evidence that ROFR takes longer for those contracts that pass than those that they take. There's actually only a 2.3% chance that what we observed would happen by random happenstance if indeed the wait times were equal.


----------



## VAlegacy

Mexacajun said:


> What is estoppel?


A letter verifying to the closing company that the deed/contract is what the seller claims it is.


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> So I decided to run the analysis as well. As it turns out while there is a practically insignificant difference of 1.5 days. There is actually statistically significant evidence that ROFR takes longer for those contracts that pass than those that they take. There's actually only a 2.3% chance that what we observed would happen by random happenstance if indeed the wait times were equal.


Explain that last part to me - what do you mean by "only a 2.3% chance that what we observed would happen by random happenstance..."?


----------



## Hopfather28

hglenn said:


> Explain that last part to me - what do you mean by "only a 2.3% chance that what we observed would happen by random happenstance..."?


When performing a hypothesis test you have a level of significance. That level is a threshold at which you will reject the null hypothesis. In this case our null hypothesis is that there is not a difference in the mean wait times. Our alternative hypothesis in this case was that the wait time for those that pass is longer. To make a decision you find a P-value. That P-value is a probability and it is the probability of observing what we observed if the null were true. That p-value for this test was 2.3%. So, if it were true that there were no difference in mean wait times, we would only expect to observe what we observed 2.3% of the time due to random variability. Since that number is what I consider to be less than my significance level I have rejected the null hypothesis in favor of our alternative.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Hopfather28 said:


> When performing a hypothesis test you have a level of significance. That level is a threshold at which you will reject the null hypothesis. In this case our null hypothesis is that there is not a difference in the mean wait times. Our alternative hypothesis in this case was that the wait time for those that pass is longer. To make a decision you find a P-value. That P-value is a probability and it is the probability of observing what we observed if the null were true. That p-value for this test was 2.3%. So, if it were true that there were no difference in mean wait times, we would only expect to observe what we observed 2.3% of the time due to random variability. Since that number is what I consider to be less than my significance level I have rejected the null hypothesis in favor of our alternative.



Uh huh. I was thinking the exact same thing, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Hopfather28

BeachClub2014 said:


> Uh huh. I was thinking the exact same thing, but you beat me to it.


He asked.


----------



## Hopfather28

You should see my conditionally formatted spreadsheets that help me to analyze which contracts to bid what on and what contract to use my points from to maximize usage for future trips. I'm a blast at parties.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Hopfather28 said:


> He asked.



I am impressed with your statistical skills. That was so far above my ability to comprehend that I got a crick in my neck from looking up. I bow to your knowledge!


----------



## Msh11982

msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFMont

Msh11982 said:


> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats. A 150 pointer was taken a few weeks ago at $149 and mine was taken yesterday at $147. Did your contract happen to be with an international seller?


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> Congrats. A 150 pointer was taken a few weeks ago at $149 and mine was taken yesterday at $147. Did your contract happen to be with an international seller?


And mine is in at $125... LOL....  240 pts but still..  I think it's taking them so long because they are laughing about someone actually submitting an offer that low....


----------



## Msh11982

MFMont said:


> Congrats. A 150 pointer was taken a few weeks ago at $149 and mine was taken yesterday at $147. Did your contract happen to be with an international seller?


It was not an international seller. I was sweating this out when I saw the others being taken in the same range as ours


----------



## LadybugsMum

MFMont said:


> Congrats. A 150 pointer was taken a few weeks ago at $149 and mine was taken yesterday at $147. Did your contract happen to be with an international seller?


There's a dart board, roulette wheel and a bingo board in the ROFR room to decide what gets taken.


----------



## MFMont

Msh11982 said:


> It was not an international seller. I was sweating this out when I saw the others being taken in the same range as ours


I have had 2 taken that were both fully loaded with banked 20' and 21' points so maybe that is why.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Msh11982 said:


> It was not an international seller. I was sweating this out when I saw the others being taken in the same range as ours


Did you happen to go through fidelityrealestate.com?


----------



## CDKG

I am the one who had a 150 point BWV contract for $144 taken on 2/23 and a 150 point BWV contract for $149 taken on 3/22. Both were considered crazy at the time.

Seeing similar contracts pass at $149 and $150 this week gives me hope my third attempt (180 point BWV contract for $148) has a shot. If Disney is buying back less than 40% of BWV contracts, how many times can I be the one ROFRed? Anyway… I am on day 15.


----------



## shand32783

*I got Roz'd!!!*
 
shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-I'm paying 2022 dues- sent 3/10, taken 4/7

I think at some point, even though we know we have a very slim chance of these passing, these selling agencies should give US a small percentage of the commission for helping clear their inventory! =)~


----------



## BeachClub2014

shand32783 said:


> I think at some point, even though we know we have a very slim chance of these passing, these selling agencies should give US a small percentage of the commission for helping clear their inventory!



Right!?! I am sitting at 0-3 in recent ROFR tries, with a fourth submitted yesterday. I certainly wouldn't sneeze at a little swag coming my way from the brokers that I am apparently helping to support through my tries at a bargain.


----------



## Redheadprincess

BeachClub2014 said:


> Right!?! I am sitting at 0-3 in recent ROFR tries, with a fourth submitted yesterday. I certainly wouldn't sneeze at a little swag coming my way from the brokers that I am apparently helping to support through my tries at a bargain.


We are 0-4 since January, waiting on a 5th.


----------



## Chia1974

Redheadprincess said:


> We are 0-4 some January, waiting on a 5th.


I’m 1-2 with BWV. I can’t imagine 5 rounds


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Hopfather28 said:


> You should see my conditionally formatted spreadsheets that help me to analyze which contracts to bid what on and what contract to use my points from to maximize usage for future trips. I'm a blast at parties.


That's my kind of party
.


----------



## Kristilynn629

Bad news…  I am going to purchase direct.  My poor hear cant handle this. Plus, I need to book Christmas. 

Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9 taken 4/8


----------



## dado4

Kristilynn629 said:


> Bad news…  I am going to purchase direct.  My poor hear cant handle this. Plus, I need to book Christmas.
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9 taken 4/8


I feel I was able to go through ROFR easier once I had my account and points already loaded. Any contracts or points after that were a bonus!


----------



## Kristilynn629

dado4 said:


> I feel I was able to go through ROFR easier once I had my account and points already loaded. Any contracts or points after that were a bonus!


We have direct points a VGF, but don’t stay there often. I just wanted points at another resort.


----------



## aprilb123

Msh11982 said:


> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!! I am curious if seller paid current year's MF?

I am waiting on a 150pt contract for $145 per point with total cost of $23,787 including closing costs & MF (Apr UY 0/21 150/22 150/23). Fingers crossed Disney takes total cost into consideration over price per point or else my odds aren't looking too good!


----------



## Poncho Pete

After 0-2 SSR, will try this:
Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 4/8


----------



## dlam32

shand32783 said:


> *I got Roz'd!!!*
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23-I'm paying 2022 dues- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> I think at some point, even though we know we have a very slim chance of these passing, these selling agencies should give US a small percentage of the commission for helping clear their inventory! =)~
> 
> 
> View attachment 661036


I got Roz'd on a $155/pt contract a couple of weeks ago. I was highly disappointed but knew there was a high risk of it getting taken. I listed a beach club contract with intent of selling above the recent ROFR line for BCV. No interest at all for 2 weeks. Dropped it to right at ROFR line and got offer within minutes. It'll probably be taken, which stinks for the buyer. From a sellers point of view, that's the only leverage I had to get an offer. Disney's involvement in the process makes it dicey for sure.


----------



## Msh11982

Redheadprincess said:


> Did you happen to go through fidelityrealestate.com?


DVC Resale


----------



## Msh11982

MFMont said:


> I have had 2 taken that were both fully loaded with banked 20' and 21' points so maybe that is why


 I had one taken in early March for BWV. $137 for $150 points. 0 points until 2023. Be patience the right contract is out there for you


----------



## Msh11982

aprilb123 said:


> Congrats!! I am curious if seller paid current year's MF?
> 
> I am waiting on a 150pt contract for $145 per point with total cost of $23,787 including closing costs & MF (Apr UY 0/21 150/22 150/23). Fingers crossed Disney takes total cost into consideration over price per point or else my odds aren't looking too good!


Thanks! The seller is not paying current year's MF. I am rooting for you!!


----------



## bewithmickey

Kristilynn629 said:


> Bad news…  I am going to purchase direct.  My poor hear cant handle this. Plus, I need to book Christmas.
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9 taken 4/8


What resort will you buy direct?


----------



## Cyberc1978

bewithmickey said:


> What resort will you buy direct?


*If you need 150 points then there are more or less only one resort and that’s VGF.  If you don’t care about resale restrictions then there are RIV too. *


----------



## sipnride

UPDATE

sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24

ROFR exercised on 4/7

I thought the fact that so much time had passed was a good sign, but instead just wound up adding to the inconvenience. Looks like I'm gonna have to put in another - this time just going to focus on AKV. It's what I really want anyhow.


----------



## hglenn

sipnride said:


> UPDATE
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> ROFR exercised on 4/7
> 
> I thought the fact that so much time had passed was a good sign, but instead just wound up adding to the inconvenience. Looks like I'm gonna have to put in another - this time just going to focus on AKV. It's what I really want anyhow.


Wow!!! That took a long time. Ugh… sorry.


----------



## keirabella2012

sipnride said:


> UPDATE
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> ROFR exercised on 4/7
> 
> I thought the fact that so much time had passed was a good sign, but instead just wound up adding to the inconvenience. Looks like I'm gonna have to put in another



Wow. That was a REALLY long wait. So sorry. This isn't looking good for my buyers who are paying $128 per point. Yikes! They have been relentless with SSR. Animal Kingdom is great! Good luck and hope you get something soon.


----------



## Morganjacar

Rate my deal-  VGF 120 points, same use year as we already own - fully loaded with all 21 points banked into 22 - seller to pay 22 MF's ! Buyer to pay closing- $152 pp


----------



## hobbes42

Morganjacar said:


> Rate my deal-  VGF 120 points, same use year as we already own - fully loaded with all 21 points banked into 22 - seller to pay 22 MF's ! Buyer to pay closing- $152 pp





Morganjacar said:


> Rate my deal...


That's a great deal!


----------



## Morganjacar

hobbes42 said:


> That's a great deal!


Thanks! Shoot, I didn't post in the right format I'll fix. Just nervous/excited because we just got our points loaded from our poly resale


----------



## gskywalker

Morganjacar said:


> Rate my deal-  VGF 120 points, same use year as we already own - fully loaded with all 21 points banked into 22 - seller to pay 22 MF's ! Buyer to pay closing- $152 pp


It's good enough that it makes me want to look for a vgf contract even though I am done adding points.  Maybe I will just need to sell my Aulani contract for double what I paid for it and buy the vgf deals instead.


----------



## Chia1974

Morganjacar said:


> Thanks! Shoot, I didn't post in the right format I'll fix. Just nervous/excited because we just got our points loaded from our poly resale


Addonitis is real


----------



## dlam32

Morganjacar said:


> Rate my deal-  VGF 120 points, same use year as we already own - fully loaded with all 21 points banked into 22 - seller to pay 22 MF's ! Buyer to pay closing- $152 pp


That's a really great deal for a lowish point, loaded contratct, and paying maintenance fees at that price. Triple whammy for sure!


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9


----------



## Paul Stupin

Redheadprincess said:


> We are 0-4 since January, waiting on a 5th.


Did you ever offer a little bit above the ROFR range? I know that’s no guarantee either, but it certainly raises your odds.


----------



## Morganjacar

dlam32 said:


> That's a really great deal for a lowish point, loaded contratct, and paying maintenance fees at that price. Triple whammy for sure!


Thank you, showing my husband this comment lol I am in the dog house


----------



## Redheadprincess

Paul Stupin said:


> Did you ever offer a little bit above the ROFR range? I know that’s no guarantee either, but it certainly raises your odds.


We did each time, but DVC went from not buying them Beach in November 2021 to taking them at $170 by March.


----------



## jessica9785

sipnride said:


> UPDATE
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24
> 
> ROFR exercised on 4/7
> 
> I thought the fact that so much time had passed was a good sign, but instead just wound up adding to the inconvenience. Looks like I'm gonna have to put in another - this time just going to focus on AKV. It's what I really want anyhow.


This is what I’m afraid of, I’m at 27 days on a SSR. Just put me out of my misery.


----------



## pachelbel9

pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10


----------



## bauermj

Update for our first contract (small)

bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11


----------



## hglenn

bauermj said:


> Update for our first contract (small)
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11


Yeah!  Always good to see a pass first thing Monday morning!


----------



## hglenn

So, how are you notified of your ROFR decision?  Does it come from your broker?  I'm entering the window of 20+ days so of course I'm getting anxious!


----------



## mrsap

hglenn said:


> So, how are you notified of your ROFR decision?  Does it come from your broker?  I'm entering the window of 20+ days so of course I'm getting anxious!


I’m at 20 days today. I hope we hear this week too!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

hglenn said:


> So, how are you notified of your ROFR decision?  Does it come from your broker?  I'm entering the window of 20+ days so of course I'm getting anxious!


Previously we were notified by our broker through email. We're using a different broker this time but it sounds like they'll notify us the same way. I have read where sometimes the broker will call instead/in addition to email.


----------



## Mpeter57

hglenn said:


> So, how are you notified of your ROFR decision?  Does it come from your broker?  I'm entering the window of 20+ days so of course I'm getting anxious!


I think it can be either your broker or title company. With my first contract, that was taken, the title company notified me. With my  contract that just passed, the broker notified me. It was a different company and broker with each contract. So I think it depends on the company that you are going through.


----------



## Mpeter57

Mpeter57 said:


> I think it can be either your broker or title company. With my first contract, that was taken, the title company notified me. With my  contract that just passed, the broker notified me. It was a different company and broker with each contract. So I think it depends on the company that you are going through.


Ours were both by email


----------



## princesscinderella

hglenn said:


> So, how are you notified of your ROFR decision?  Does it come from your broker?  I'm entering the window of 20+ days so of course I'm getting anxious!



I have been notified a few different ways, when it passes it’s usually an email notification.  If it’s taken a lot of the brokers I worked with called me to let me know.  I also had a deposit refunded notice from my credit card alert early in the morning from the title company one time when it was taken.  Last year I had 8 different contracts taken so I had a lot of experiences with different brokers.  I always request Mason title.


----------



## hglenn

princesscinderella said:


> I have been notified a few different ways, when it passes it’s usually an email notification.  If it’s taken a lot of the brokers I worked with called me to let me know.  I also had a deposit refunded notice from my credit card alert early in the morning from the title company one time when it was taken.  Last year I had 8 different contracts taken so I had a lot of experiences with different brokers.  I always request Mason title.


Wow... you're a savage...  Did you ever get a resale contract?  I don't think I have it in me to do it 8 times....  I'm just one my first one and dying....


----------



## princesscinderella

hglenn said:


> Wow... you're a savage...  Did you ever get a resale contract?  I don't think I have it in me to do it 8 times....  I'm just one my first one and dying....


Yes I did and got some good deals too.  I have a lot of points so it’s never a rush for me.


----------



## hglenn

princesscinderella said:


> Yes I did and got some good deals too.  I have a lot of points so it’s never a rush for me.


That's what I'm thinking. Once I have points to play with then I'll be more likely to be patient...  at least that's how it looks in my head... LOL


----------



## mvenez

UPDATE!

mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14 - PASSED 4/11

What a great way to start a new week!  We had just recently jumped into the DVC with both feet and had purchased 200 points at CCV direct.  This is our first resale and I hope that we can resist addonitis until the new Poly opens.  Best of luck to everyone still pending in ROFR.


----------



## mvenez

I forgot to note that I received the good new via email from the resale company.


----------



## Mexacajun

Day 28 for me. Hopefully find out soon. I need more points!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

hglenn said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Once I have points to play with then I'll be more likely to be patient...  at least that's how it looks in my head... LOL


You don't!  lol


----------



## LadybugsMum

hglenn said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Once I have points to play with then I'll be more likely to be patient...  at least that's how it looks in my head... LOL


No, you won't.


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> Day 28 for me. Hopefully find out soon. I need more points!!


Us too.  Crossing everything I can for some good news to start the week.


----------



## jessica9785

Mexacajun said:


> Day 28 for me. Hopefully find out soon. I need more points!!





mejones1115 said:


> Us too.  Crossing everything I can for some good news to start the week.


Same. 28


----------



## Ashlotte

dlam32 said:


> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/


I'd better not tell DH about your deal. We are paying $4 more PP and you have a better UY for our needs. Congrats!


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> Same. 28


I keep checking my phone like a fiend hoping something comes through.  Worst thing is we have another thats only 14 days out.  I'm ready for this to be over.     I have some backup plans but we don't have a ton of wiggle room to when we need to book our next trip.


----------



## Morganjacar

MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11


----------



## Mexacajun

Morganjacar said:


> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11


Wow. That is an awesome deal!! I have not seen anything that low for VGF.


----------



## KPeterso

Looks like I will be joining in again. Have signed a contract and sent the escrow payment. Just pending confirmation that it is sent to ROFR.


----------



## dboules

jessica9785 said:


> Same. 28


Day 26 for me....  Seems like ROFR responses have been slow last week so I am hoping for great news this week!
JUST TELL ME ALREADY!
Our agent said they won't contact Disney until after 30 days, so if I don't hear something this week they will ask next week.


----------



## Morganjacar

Mexacajun said:


> Wow. That is an awesome deal!! I have not seen anything that low for VGF.


Thank you! I almost got cold feet and backed out!


----------



## Chia1974

Morganjacar said:


> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11


Which broker is this?


----------



## Sandisw

Just a reminder that posts to brokers should include their website link, unless you know 100% it is not in the boards filter.


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> I keep checking my phone like a fiend hoping something comes through.  Worst thing is we have another thats only 14 days out.  I'm ready for this to be over.     I have some backup plans but we don't have a ton of wiggle room to when we need to book our next trip.


I just want to know either way at this point. I asked my agent today and he said it could be a few more days


----------



## jessica9785

dboules said:


> Day 26 for me....  Seems like ROFR responses have been slow last week so I am hoping for great news this week!
> JUST TELL ME ALREADY!
> Our agent said they won't contact Disney until after 30 days, so if I don't hear something this week they will ask next week.


I told my agent that this has to be in violation of the Geneva Convention, pure torture.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Morganjacar said:


> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11


Nice grab!


----------



## MalorieA

Anyone ever notice them being more lenient around holidays? Easter is around the corner…just sayin


----------



## dboules

Great news!!!  After 26 days ----- WE PASSED!!  FYI we received an email with the good news.
dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11

Guess I should have made that update earlier like just after you get up from the table to go to the bathroom - that is when your food comes 
I know these are high per point costs but compared to direct at $265, resale saved me $5,500 and I got exactly what I was wanting (points and UY).  Super happy now on to the next steps!


----------



## Tx3Mom

dboules said:


> Great news!!!  After 26 days ----- WE PASSED!!  FYI we received an email with the good news.
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Guess I should have made that update earlier like just after you get up from the table to go to the bathroom - that is when your food comes
> I know these are high per point costs but compared to direct at $265, resale saved me $5,500 and I got exactly what I was wanting (points and UY).  Super happy now on to the next steps!


Yay! So happy for you! Love to see some Beach Clubs making it! Hoping my BCV sails right on through as well!


----------



## lovethesun12

Mexacajun said:


> Wow. That is an awesome deal!! I have not seen anything that low for VGF.


Very true. That said, this might be where VGF should actually be considering the direct price.

I've been considering another monorail small point purchase and there's just not anything out there that competes with the direct price.


----------



## jessica9785

lovethesun12 said:


> Very true. That said, this might be where VGF should actually be considering the direct price.
> 
> I've been considering another monorail small point purchase and there's just not anything out there that competes with the direct price.


So I’ve never been able to find all the resorts direct prices. I’m not a member, waiting on my first contract  Is the only way to see direct pricing by calling? I’d love to have them all laid out in front of me for comparison.


----------



## Mexacajun

jessica9785 said:


> So I’ve never been able to find all the resorts direct prices. I’m not a member, waiting on my first contract  Is the only way to see direct pricing by calling? I’d love to have them all laid out in front of me for comparison.


If you scroll down in this article you can see a comparison of resale to direct prices. https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-march-2022/


----------



## hobbes42

Animal Kingdom $200
Aulani     $207
Bay Lake Tower $245
Beach Club     $265
Boardwalk     $230
Boulder Ridge $190
Copper Creek     $225
Grand Floridian $207
Hilton Head     $155
Old Key West $200     
Polynesian     $250
Riviera     $207
Saratoga Springs  $200
Vero Beach     $140


----------



## jessica9785

Mexacajun said:


> If you scroll down in this article you can see a comparison of resale to direct prices. https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-march-2022/


Thanks!!


----------



## jessica9785

hobbes42 said:


> Animal Kingdom $200
> Aulani     $207
> Bay Lake Tower $245
> Beach Club     $265
> Boardwalk     $230
> Boulder Ridge $190
> Copper Creek     $225
> Grand Floridian $207
> Hilton Head     $155
> Old Key West $200
> Polynesian     $250
> Riviera     $207
> Saratoga Springs  $200
> Vero Beach     $140


Thank you!!!


----------



## snowy82

JoeDisney247365 said:


> That's my kind of party
> .View attachment 661053


i work in market research, so i get it


----------



## snowy82

jessica9785 said:


> Thank you!!!


so even if you are paying $170 a point for BCV, you are still saving a ton of money by going resale instead of direct. i guess that makes all the pain and suffering worth it...


----------



## Pens Fan

jessica9785 said:


> So I’ve never been able to find all the resorts direct prices. I’m not a member, waiting on my first contract  Is the only way to see direct pricing by calling? I’d love to have them all laid out in front of me for comparison.


This website does a good job of keeping up with the current direct prices including any incentives being offered:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## DKZB

Morganjacar said:


> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11


Wow! put in a number of offers in this range today. Nothing yet but eventually one will hit!


----------



## Morganjacar

DKZB said:


> Wow! put in a number of offers in this range today. Nothing yet but eventually one will hit!


Omg I put like 10 in and they all laughed at me pretty much! It only takes one! There's a nice one on fidelity I feel like the sellers will budge on


----------



## Chia1974

Morganjacar said:


> Omg I put like 10 in and they all laughed at me pretty much! It only takes one! There's a nice one on fidelity I feel like the sellers will budge on


I finally closed the multiple resale listings window on my phone. I think I’m pretty good for a while. Almost a year and 875(when BWV closes) points later! I think my addonitis is cured!


----------



## shand32783

*0-2 so far, but on the hunt for another one... *


----------



## suzking7

dboules said:


> Great news!!!  After 26 days ----- WE PASSED!!  FYI we received an email with the good news.
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Guess I should have made that update earlier like just after you get up from the table to go to the bathroom - that is when your food comes
> I know these are high per point costs but compared to direct at $265, resale saved me $5,500 and I got exactly what I was wanting (points and UY).  Super happy now on to the next steps!


So glad you got good news about BCV!  I made an offer on 3/31 for 100 points at BCV.  Hope ours goes through too!  Congrats!


----------



## dboules

suzking7 said:


> So glad you got good news about BCV!  I made an offer on 3/31 for 100 points at BCV.  Hope ours goes through too!  Congrats!


Good luck and hope we can be neighbors!


----------



## Pens Fan

Chia1974 said:


> I finally closed the multiple resale listings window on my phone. I think I’m pretty good for a while. Almost a year and 875(when BWV closes) points later! I think my addonitis is cured!



I thought that when we bought a resale contract at Hilton Head last year to supplement our 3 direct Copper Creek contracts.  That lasted less than 6 months.  Now we have three more CC contracts in ROFR and have lost two to the greedy Mouse .

It's so funny.  I remember back when we bought our first contract and my husband and I were arguing about how many points to buy (he wanted more than I did).  We compromised.  Then bought another.  And another.  Then the HHI one and now .....

Maybe I need an intervention .  I'm sitting here watching American Idol at Aulani tonight.  We are planning a trip there in 2023 -will be our first time in Hawaii - followed by the NCL cruise that goes to multiple islands (already booked that part) and I'm thinking, I bet once we get to Aulani we're going to want to own there.  It's an addiction and I'm not mad about it .  There are way worse things in life to spend money on and be addicted to!


----------



## Chia1974

Pens Fan said:


> I thought that when we bought a resale contract at Hilton Head last year to supplement our 3 direct Copper Creek contracts.  That lasted less than 6 months.  Now we have three more CC contracts in ROFR and have lost two to the greedy Mouse .
> 
> It's so funny.  I remember back when we bought our first contract and my husband and I were arguing about how many points to buy (he wanted more than I did).  We compromised.  Then bought another.  And another.  Then the HHI one and now .....
> 
> Maybe I need an intervention .  I'm sitting here watching American Idol at Aulani tonight.  We are planning a trip there in 2023 -will be our first time in Hawaii - followed by the NCL cruise that goes to multiple islands (already booked that part) and I'm thinking, I bet once we get to Aulani we're going to want to own there.  It's an addiction and I'm not mad about it .  There are way worse things in life to spend money on and be addicted to!


I rented out large amount of points this year to recover my costs AND it’s making me a lot less guilty. I see break-even goal comes real soon. I don’t think we’re interested in DLT as we are east coasters. Don’t see any interest in another monorail resort when Poly2 comes.


----------



## DKZB

Morganjacar said:


> Omg I put like 10 in and they all laughed at me pretty much! It only takes one! There's a nice one on fidelity I feel like the sellers will budge on


Problem is all my VGF points are December UY and I’ve tried all of those. No luck! Lowest counter I got was $168.


----------



## gskywalker

bauermj said:


> Update for our first contract (small)
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11


Actually seems like a really good price as they they are taking lots of contracts almost at that price and this one should have a small point premium


----------



## pianomanzano

DKZB said:


> Problem is all my VGF points are December UY and I’ve tried all of those. No luck! Lowest counter I got was $168.


My goal when I went VGF1 shopping was <$160 for the 100-150pt range. A lot of the sellers responded to the low offers by taking their listings offline to wait until VGF2 sells out (according to the brokers). Besides the $158 that was eventually accepted, the only one that was willing to go down from 180+ was a $170/pt loaded contract (not the most ideal UY for me and didn't need double points). Glad to see the listings starting at more realistic starting price points, although there's still a couple months old listings at 205+, you'd think those brokers would inform them that that's more expensive than the current direct pricing!


----------



## PoppyJ

PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12

Finally! I wasn't too worried about this passing but it took a week longer than my Beach Club contract to pass.


----------



## keggity

pangyal said:


> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14


Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12


----------



## Maleficent MD

Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11


----------



## Chia1974

Maleficent MD said:


> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11


Congratulations! Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12

Another goes through!


----------



## PoppyJ

PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12

This one passed too!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

keggity said:


> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12


Congratulations!  I submitted my VGC on 4/5 and I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## Ruttangel

Feeling v confident about my CCV after all these passes
Congratulations!!


----------



## mvenez

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Another goes through!


Congrats neighbor!  It looks like this is the sweet spot right now for CCV


----------



## hobbes42

mvenez said:


> Congrats neighbor! It looks like this is the sweet spot right now for CCV


Thanks.  It does look like a sweet spot.  This my second of three submitted last month that passed.  The third was submitted 2 days after this one, so maybe this week yet.


----------



## jrr4885

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney-79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23050-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8029-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> christophles---$155-$33034-200-PVB-Aug-0/21, 163/22, 247/23-seller pay MF22 used- sent 3/15
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6514-30-PVB-Sep-30/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11


----------



## Morganjacar

DKZB said:


> Problem is all my VGF points are December UY and I’ve tried all of those. No luck! Lowest counter I got was $168.


Stand your ground! Based on current resale/direct/number of contracts for sale they should budge. Good luck!


----------



## TroJo

jrr4885 said:


> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11


This does not bode well for my $120/pt AKV contract that was sent on the same day… although I know the outcome with almost absolute certainty - it’s still fun to dream. Haha


----------



## mlittig

Points are fun and add-on-itis is very, very real  This contract has been listed for 2 1/2 months and had two price reductions  The June use year is a perfect match to my other small 50 point OKW contract   These will be the only points I can't use for Riviera and/or any future DVC resorts as all my other points are grandfathered in   Hopefully it is too small to catch the ROFR monster's eye and he/she will let it pass quickly  

mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12


----------



## Hopfather28

Hoping to hear soon judging by the dates getting news. Not that I'm afraid I won't pass I just want to be done with the wait.


----------



## Mexacajun

Hopfather28 said:


> Hoping to hear soon judging by the dates getting news. Not that I'm afraid I won't pass hit I just want to be done with the wait.


When did you send? I am at day 29 and wondering when I will get news. Very frustrating for me to see some that were sent well after come back. Happy for others and frustrated for me.


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12

Back for more - I really need to stay off this board, lol!  Really wanted a small contract with a new UY and didn't want to have to buy 150 points direct to do so.  This gives me December and June (if it passes).


----------



## UA DVC Member

Chia1974 said:


> I rented out large amount of points this year to recover my costs AND it’s making me a lot less guilty. I see break-even goal comes real soon. I don’t think we’re interested in DLT as we are east coasters. Don’t see any interest in another monorail resort when Poly2 comes.


I know people like their acronyms on this board . But what does DLT stand for?


----------



## Mexacajun

UA DVC Member said:


> I know people like their acronyms on this board . But what does DLT stand for?


Disneyland tower


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> When did you send? I am at day 29 and wondering when I will get news. Very frustrating for me to see some that were sent well after come back. Happy for others and frustrated for me.


We're still with you with the same date.   Now at day 30.  Ugh this is pure torture.


----------



## DKZB

UA DVC Member said:


> I know people like their acronyms on this board . But what does DLT stand for?


It's so funny. At first I didn't get any of the acronyms thrown around so frequently. It took a couple weeks of regular reading and looking things up but it quickly became a second language. I have found I know more about the intricacies and nuances of DVC than friends who have been owners since the '90s in large part because of these boards. Thank You to the community!!


----------



## Ashlotte

Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13

A nice message to wake up to this morning.   I know the general consensus is that they don't take back Aulani, but it seems like eventually they would want to take the subsidized contracts back. I was pretty sure this would pass, but worried they'd start the ROFR Aulani trend with my contract. 

Our message said we would get closing documents in 3-4 weeks. Does it normally take this long? On the "Closing Time" thread it seems like a pretty quick turnaround after ROFR passes.


----------



## Ashlotte

DKZB said:


> It's so funny. At first I didn't get any of the acronyms thrown around so frequently. It took a couple weeks of regular reading and looking things up but it quickly became a second language. I have found I know more about the intricacies and nuances of DVC than friends who have been owners since the '90s in large part because of these boards. Thank You to the community!!



I still have trouble with GFV. GF in my head = "gluten free." I really have to force myself to read it as Grand Floridian.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Ashlotte said:


> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> A nice message to wake up to this morning.   I know the general consensus is that they don't take back Aulani, but it seems like eventually they would want to take the subsidized contracts back. I was pretty sure this would pass, but worried they'd start the ROFR Aulani trend with my contract.
> 
> Our message said we would get closing documents in 3-4 weeks. Does it normally take this long? On the "Closing Time" thread it seems like a pretty quick turnaround after ROFR passes.


"Usually" doesn't take that long, but I know Hawaii has different time share laws than Florida so the time frames can be different. I don't own Aulani, just going by what I've read.


----------



## Klinger13

Ashlotte said:


> Our message said we would get closing documents in 3-4 weeks. Does it normally take this long? On the "Closing Time" thread it seems like a pretty quick turnaround after ROFR passes.


Congratulations!! I passed ROFR 3/29 & I’m still waiting to receive my closing docs , so it can take a bit. Others seem to get theirs right away.  Hope yours come quickly!


----------



## snowy82

Klinger13 said:


> Congratulations!! I passed ROFR 3/29 & I’m still waiting to receive my closing docs , so it can take a bit. Others seem to get theirs right away.  Hope yours come quickly!


i can't believe you are still waiting for closing docs! have you checked in with your agent?


----------



## Klinger13

snowy82 said:


> i can't believe you are still waiting for closing docs! have you checked in with your agent?


I did, just this week. She said she’s working on them. There was a discrepancy in the paperwork with the seller’s middle initial (at first she asked me which initial was correct and I was like, um, I’m the buyer. )  Hopefully I see some movement!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Ashlotte said:


> I still have trouble with GFV. GF in my head = "gluten free." I really have to force myself to read it as Grand Floridian.


Put the V first - VGF. The name is Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian so maybe that will help.


----------



## dboules

Klinger13 said:


> I did, just this week. She said she’s working on them. There was a discrepancy in the paperwork with the seller’s middle initial (at first she asked me which initial was correct and I was like, um, I’m the buyer. )  Hopefully I see some movement!
> 
> 
> Klinger13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! I passed ROFR 3/29 & I’m still waiting to receive my closing docs , so it can take a bit. Others seem to get theirs right away.  Hope yours come quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told for a Florida DVC resale purchase, the buyer doesn't need to have anything notarized.  But the seller does require a notary so that could also be a delay.  Not sure of Hawaii rules.
Click to expand...


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/15. I posted this before but it appears it got lost.


----------



## Ashlotte

BamaGuy44 said:


> "Usually" doesn't take that long, but I know Hawaii has different time share laws than Florida so the time frames can be different. I don't own Aulani, just going by what I've read.


Maybe they do it on "island time."


----------



## Klinger13

No idea why my quote isn’t working but @dboules, mine is SSR so no Hawaii rules for me.


----------



## Chia1974

snowy82 said:


> i can't believe you are still waiting for closing docs! have you checked in with your agent?


I passed on 3/22 and finally UK seller sent out their notarized document today after they got Covid. I won’t send the final payment until everything is ok. I’m going to Disney next week. Looks like we’ll wait longer than original closing date.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13

After losing 2 stripped contracts at $160 and $161 where the seller was paying 2022 MF's we tried a loaded one at the same price but with us paying MF's.  It worked!!  

I'm so happy.  We have two more in at $165 so I'm feeling pretty good about those.  I think we've found the the CCV sweet spot (for now, anyway).  

Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


----------



## kmedina

Ashlotte said:


> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> A nice message to wake up to this morning.   I know the general consensus is that they don't take back Aulani, but it seems like eventually they would want to take the subsidized contracts back. I was pretty sure this would pass, but worried they'd start the ROFR Aulani trend with my contract.
> 
> Our message said we would get closing documents in 3-4 weeks. Does it normally take this long? On the "Closing Time" thread it seems like a pretty quick turnaround after ROFR passes.


I passed on 03/24/22 and am still waiting for closing documents. Hawaii takes longer was the excuse I received as well even though I saw other Aulani examples on the closing time thread get their documents much faster.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Maybe they do it on "island time."





kmedina said:


> I passed on 03/24/22 and am still waiting for closing documents. Hawaii takes longer was the excuse I received as well even though I saw other Aulani examples on the closing time thread get their documents much faster.


I think it really depends on the motivation of the sellers and the efficiency of the title company.  I recently closed on an AUL sub contract.  The seller and I are both Honolulu residents but our title company was in Pennsylvania.  The seller was able to get their closing docs notarized and returned in 6 days.  At the same time, another buyer dealt with a Hawaii resident seller who worked with a Honolulu based title company and it took a lot longer.  Go figure.


----------



## Kristilynn629

bewithmickey said:


> What resort will you buy direct?


Sorry for the lag.  Riviera, since we bought direct.  My son is looking forward to inheriting if needed 

Plus I needed to book Christmas sooner rather than later.  We might try another resale contract at some point in time.


----------



## Ashlotte

kmedina said:


> I passed on 03/24/22 and am still waiting for closing documents. Hawaii takes longer was the excuse I received as well even though I saw other Aulani examples on the closing time thread get their documents much faster.


Bummer. Thanks for letting me know. I guess I'll just prepare to do more waiting. It's all worth it. I just want to be able to log in and poke around.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think it really depends on the motivation of the sellers and the efficiency of the title company.  I recently closed on an AUL sub contract.  The seller and I are both Honolulu residents but our title company was in Pennsylvania.  The seller was able to get their closing docs notarized and returned in 6 days.  At the same time, another buyer dealt with a Hawaii resident seller who worked with a Honolulu based title company and it took a lot longer.  Go figure.


I'm guessing since the sellers took ten days to return their contract in the first place to get the ROFR process started, their motivation is low. I'm expecting them to take forever for the notarization process as well.


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> We're still with you with the same date.   Now at day 30.  Ugh this is pure torture.


Also day 30 and my agent just said “thank you for your patience”.


----------



## mvenez

Pens Fan said:


> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> After losing 2 stripped contracts at $160 and $161 where the seller was paying 2022 MF's we tried a loaded one at the same price but with us paying MF's.  It worked!!
> 
> I'm so happy.  We have two more in at $165 so I'm feeling pretty good about those.  I think we've found the the CCV sweet spot (for now, anyway).
> 
> Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


Congrats neighbor!  Nice contract - yep, this sure looks like the sweet spot for CCV right now.


----------



## KAS323

I just got the…
Subject: Important! Update on ROFR….

…Just wanted to let you know there is no update 
Email 

Was trying not to focus on it, thanks for the reminder


----------



## VAlegacy

KAS323 said:


> I just got the…
> Subject: Important! Update on ROFR….
> 
> …Just wanted to let you know there is no update
> Email
> 
> Was trying not to focus on it, thanks for the reminder


They should rethink that subject line.


----------



## bewithmickey

Has anyone seen any Aulani subsidized available? If you do, can you message me? It's so tedious to have to look in the details of every single listing to see if the dues are subsidized. I've given up on trying for OKW and SSR, so thought maybe I'd try to find a subsidized AUL.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Pens Fan said:


> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> After losing 2 stripped contracts at $160 and $161 where the seller was paying 2022 MF's we tried a loaded one at the same price but with us paying MF's.  It worked!!
> 
> I'm so happy.  We have two more in at $165 so I'm feeling pretty good about those.  I think we've found the the CCV sweet spot (for now, anyway).
> 
> Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


Nice!

I think a few years ago in some of these threads we did some analysis that suggested stripped contracts may be more likely to be ROFR'd. I'm still not really sure why that would be the case.


----------



## RamblinWreck

KAS323 said:


> I just got the…
> Subject: Important! Update on ROFR….
> 
> …Just wanted to let you know there is no update
> Email
> 
> Was trying not to focus on it, thanks for the reminder


I'm sure whoever came up with this idea thought it would reduce the number of emails they receive asking "Have you heard anything on ROFR yet?"

But I still hate it!


----------



## Hopfather28

Mexacajun said:


> When did you send? I am at day 29 and wondering when I will get news. Very frustrating for me to see some that were sent well after come back. Happy for others and frustrated for me.


Sent 3/21.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

bewithmickey said:


> Has anyone seen any Aulani subsidized available? If you do, can you message me? It's so tedious to have to look in the details of every single listing to see if the dues are subsidized. I've given up on trying for OKW and SSR, so thought maybe I'd try to find a subsidized AUL.


OKW and SSR are hard to pass on ROFR.  But AUL subsidized is just hard to find!  If you see one, you just have to jump on it quick.  It's best to let your brokers know so they can contact you immediately once they pop up.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Ashlotte said:


> I still have trouble with GFV. GF in my head = "gluten free." I really have to force myself to read it as Grand Floridian.


As a celiac I also read it as Gluten free.  LOL


----------



## Mexacajun

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm sure whoever came up with this idea thought it would reduce the number of emails they receive asking "Have you heard anything on ROFR yet?"
> 
> But I still hate it!


I am at day 30. I thought Disney only had 30 days. What happens after 30 days?


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> I am at day 30. I thought Disney only had 30 days. What happens after 30 days?


Are you still thinking about direct?


----------



## Mexacajun

Chia1974 said:


> Are you still thinking about direct?


I bought direct while waiting. I am thinking about more direct if this gets taken.


----------



## jessica9785

Mexacajun said:


> I am at day 30. I thought Disney only had 30 days. What happens after 30 days?


I think they get 45


----------



## Chia1974

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> As a celiac I also read it as Gluten free.  LOL


Are you thinking about direct?


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11

No surprise to anyone at that price.  Looks like I'm entrenched now.


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Chia1974 said:


> Are you thinking about direct?


I still plan on it as soon as I pay off the two that just passed ROFR.  I didn't forget about you!


----------



## Chia1974

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> I still plan on it as soon as I pay off the two that just passed ROFR.  I didn't forget about you!


I thought they both passed already, my bad!


----------



## KAS323

RamblinWreck said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think a few years ago in some of these threads we did some analysis that suggested stripped contracts may be more likely to be ROFR'd. I'm still not really sure why that would be the case.


That’s interesting, I would think it would be the opposite. Our contract was loaded though, so that would be a bonus


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Chia1974 said:


> I thought they both passed already, my bad!


I was hoping they wouldn't!  Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Pens Fan

KAS323 said:


> That’s interesting, I would think it would be the opposite. Our contract was loaded though, so that would be a bonus



I think it depends on how many points they need right away to cover their anticipated direct sales.  On the two we lost that were stripped, the seller was paying the maintenance fees.   MF's for CCV are $7.60 pp, so our $160 offer was really $152.40 pp.  That makes it more attractive to them.  

But that's just a guess.  Honestly, I still think they use the pin the tail on the contract method.


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> I am at day 30. I thought Disney only had 30 days. What happens after 30 days?


We continue to wait...my friend just knew someone that waited 47 days.  This is so painful it isn't even funny.  Even if it's a no I'd just like to know to move on


----------



## Chia1974

mejones1115 said:


> We continue to wait...my friend just knew someone that waited 47 days.  This is so painful it isn't even funny.  Even if it's a no I'd just like to know to move on


I waited full 8 weeks, 56 days for Aulani sub unicorn. Worth the wait though.


----------



## larry47591

Mexacajun said:


> I am at day 30. I thought Disney only had 30 days. What happens after 30 days?


Technically they have up until the closing date to decide. Usually they do it with in 30 days but many have waited much longer.


----------



## kmedina

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think it really depends on the motivation of the sellers and the efficiency of the title company.  I recently closed on an AUL sub contract.  The seller and I are both Honolulu residents but our title company was in Pennsylvania.  The seller was able to get their closing docs notarized and returned in 6 days.  At the same time, another buyer dealt with a Hawaii resident seller who worked with a Honolulu based title company and it took a lot longer.  Go figure.


I do not even know how long it will take to return once I get the documents. My husband travels for work each week, so I will likely have to find a notary on a Saturday. That's a five day turnaround for us if we get the documents on a Monday. It's only one day if we get them on a Friday. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ashlotte said:


> Maybe they do it on "island time."



Oh yes.  It's "island time" and then some.


----------



## mlittig

kmedina said:


> I do not even know how long it will take to return once I get the documents. My husband travels for work each week, so I will likely have to find a notary on a Saturday. That's a five day turnaround for us if we get the documents on a Monday. It's only one day if we get them on a Friday. We'll see how it goes.


kmedina, most banks around here have a notary in their branches if that will help


----------



## kmedina

mlittig said:


> kmedina, most banks around here have a notary in their branches if that will help


When he is traveling for work, he does not have time for personal business during the day. They keep him busy. We will have to go to the bank when he is home (together) on a Saturday.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99---$195-$6662-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12


----------



## suzking7

When do the passed, waiting, and taken contracts get updated in the original post?  I’m curious to see the compiled list.


----------



## LadybugsMum

kmedina said:


> When he is traveling for work, he does not have time for personal business during the day. They keep him busy. We will have to go to the bank when he is home (together) on a Saturday.


If you have a UPS store near you, that's a good choice as well. My bank requires you to bring your own witnesses and they can't be related to you. My UPS store can supply witnesses and do the notarization.


----------



## Ashlotte

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> As a celiac I also read it as Gluten free.  LOL


Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Ashlotte

bewithmickey said:


> Has anyone seen any Aulani subsidized available? If you do, can you message me? It's so tedious to have to look in the details of every single listing to see if the dues are subsidized. I've given up on trying for OKW and SSR, so thought maybe I'd try to find a subsidized AUL.


I am sale pending on a sub Aulani right now. I made a spread sheet with all of the resale brokers and checked in with each company several times a day for weeks. When I finally saw one, I jumped on it immediately. Some of the companies make it easier to check than others. If you want to know what I used, PM me and I'll share. Good luck!


----------



## Squirrel29

Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14


----------



## Ruttangel

Squirrel29 said:


> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14


Congratulations! but I’m just staring at this sent 3/22 and wishing I would hear soon as I’m 15th March


----------



## MommyMikeAmouseki

MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14

Estoppel issued at the same time - also to note, this was an international contract. 

WOOHOO!! This was a GREAT email to wake up to!! Good luck to everyone else waiting!!


----------



## jessica9785

Chia1974 said:


> I waited full 8 weeks, 56 days for Aulani sub unicorn. Worth the wait though.





Ruttangel said:


> Congratulations! but I’m just staring at this sent 3/22 and wishing I would hear soon as I’m 15th March


You and me both


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10 passed 4/14


----------



## SnowtoSand

SnowtoSand---$133-$29,925-225-SSR-Aug-92/21, 391/22, 225/23- sent 2/28- taken 3/18 $133-$27,449-200-SSR-Dec-200/21, 200/22, 200/23- International listing- sent 3/23, Passed 4/14
Estoppel issued at the same time.  Our first contract was ROFR'd so I searched long and hard for an International one this time.  Excited this one passed!


----------



## princesscinderella

Congratulations on all the passes!!


----------



## Toadismydriver

toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14

been lurking, researching, and saving to take the plunge.  Thank you all for your posts, the education has been very helpful.  Here's hoping to a successful passage of ROFR!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Toadismydriver said:


> toadismydriver---$185-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 220/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> been lurking, researching, and saving to take the plunge.  Thank you all for your posts, the education has been very helpful.  Here's hoping to a successful passage of ROFR



Your math doesn't quite add up. Is your price per point $285?


----------



## wilkydelts

Toadismydriver said:


> toadismydriver---$185-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 220/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> been lurking, researching, and saving to take the plunge.  Thank you all for your posts, the education has been very helpful.  Here's hoping to a successful passage of ROFR!



Did you mean Grand Floridian or Grand Californian. If you got Grand Californian at $185 you hit the lottery.


----------



## Toadismydriver

wilkydelts said:


> Did you mean Grand Floridian or Grand Californian. If you got Grand Californian at $185 you hit the lottery.


Grand Californian at $285 (I wish $185).  first post so lets chalk that up to stage fright on the typing!


----------



## hglenn

Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


----------



## rollnstns

hglenn said:


> Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


I’ve wondered this as well. Very interested in an answer.


----------



## TroJo

hglenn said:


> Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


Actually I believe the ROFR fairies only work at night - like the tooth fairy.

Being slightly more serious, it’s Disney, there’s probably no method. I’m sure they send them to brokers at all times\days. I’ve seen posts where people have been notified on weekends and holidays sooo…. iunno ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## softballmom3

hglenn said:


> Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


I found out late afternoon for the one we have .


----------



## LadybugsMum

hglenn said:


> Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


I've heard mainly in the afternoon.


----------



## Ruttangel

Are my US friends on holiday tomorrow and Monday for Easter? Like us over here in UK
just wondering if won’t hear until Tuesday now


----------



## LadybugsMum

Ruttangel said:


> Are my US friends on holiday tomorrow and Monday for Easter? Like us over here in UK
> just wondering if won’t hear until Tuesday now


It's state dependent. Here in NC, Friday is a holiday for many counties/cities, but Monday is not.


----------



## SnowtoSand

I received the email saying our contract passed at 7:15 am this morning. When I was told our previous contract was ROFR’d my broker called and told me on a Saturday morning.  He explained that he found out late afternoon the day before, but doesn’t like to call with bad news at the end of the day for several reasons.  He waited until the next morning. He also explained that if our next contract doesn’t pass I would find out from him. If it does pass, I will  find out before he does, via email. When I found out this morning that it passed, I called him to share the news.  My broker was excited to hear it from me and hadn’t gotten the news yet that it had passed. He said he likely would have found out this afternoon.  Hope that is helpful.


----------



## Adrian70

Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1


----------



## hglenn

SnowtoSand said:


> I received the email saying our contract passed at 7:15 am this morning. When I was told our previous contract was ROFR’d my broker called and told me on a Saturday morning.  He explained that he found out late afternoon the day before, but doesn’t like to call with bad news at the end of the day for several reasons.  He waited until the next morning. He also explained that if our next contract doesn’t pass I would find out from him. If it does pass, I will  find out before he does, via email. When I found out this morning that it passed, I called him to share the news.  My broker was excited to hear it from me and hadn’t gotten the news yet that it had passed. He said he likely would have found out this afternoon.  Hope that is helpful.


Very helpful! Ok, so you heard that your Contract passed straight from DVD?


----------



## wnielsen1

wilkydelts said:


> Did you mean Grand Floridian or Grand Californian. If you got Grand Californian at $185 you hit the lottery.


Correction, DVC hit the lottery.


----------



## SnowtoSand

hglenn said:


> Very helpful! Ok, so you heard that your Contract passed straight from DVD?


I went back and looked. I learned that it passed straight from an email from the concierge team at the company I brokered through. I guess they send an email right away if it passes otherwise they have the broker call in person to deliver the bad news that it was ROFR’d.  My broker had previously  told me that unfortunately I don’t want to have him call because it will likely be with bad news.  So when he called last Tuesday I got nervous we had another contract ROFR’d. Fortunately he was just wishing me a happy Birthday! . A week latter the email came that it passed.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> This one passed too!


Congratulations!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Ashlotte said:


> Bummer. Thanks for letting me know. I guess I'll just prepare to do more waiting. It's all worth it. I just want to be able to log in and poke around.


I think it depends on your title agent, and how quickly the deed recording goes. Our most recent AUL contract is processing much faster than our previous ones- total timeline will be about 7 weeks, currently waiting for the contract to appear in our account.  Last year we had two AUL contracts that each took 4 months total from offer made to points in account. The title agent at the time told us that there were only a few employees recording deeds in HA, so it took about a month for the deeds to be recorded.


----------



## hglenn

Day 25…..  BWV… I know it’s got a high probability to get taken but I am an eternal optimist…..  no news is good news?!?!


----------



## mrsap

hglenn said:


> Day 25…..  BWV… I know it’s got a high probability to get taken but I am an eternal optimist…..  no news is good news?!?!



Day 24 here. Was hoping today. For everyone still waiting!


----------



## Junebug2

mrsap said:


> Day 24 here. Was hoping today. For everyone still waiting!


Day 11 here!

Our first was ROFR’d after 4 weeks of waiting and our next (this one) was submitted for ROFR the next day… so it seems like we’ve been waiting for 6 weeks, but it’s really only been 11 days!


----------



## Junebug2

hglenn said:


> Are ROFR responses generally sent to brokers in the morning? So if I don’t hear from my broker in the morning I likely won’t hear from her that day at all? I see most people talking about getting those emails in the morning.


We heard our contract was taken by Disney on a Saturday at 4pm via phone call. Then the “Disney exercised their right of first refusal” email came a few minutes after the call.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

hglenn said:


> Day 25…..  BWV… I know it’s got a high probability to get taken but I am an eternal optimist…..  no news is good news?!?!


Day 35 here for AKV, was really hoping to hear by the 3 week mark like last time when they took it. Maybe since it’s over a month they are going to let it pass…..


----------



## mejones1115

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Day 35 here for AKV, was really hoping to hear by the 3 week mark like last time when they took it. Maybe since it’s over a month they are going to let it pass…..


I have been wondering if you had heard yet or not.  We're just a few days behind you on our first of 2 that we've submitted.   Really hoping to get some good news.


----------



## Ashlotte

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I think it depends on your title agent, and how quickly the deed recording goes. Our most recent AUL contract is processing much faster than our previous ones- total timeline will be about 7 weeks, currently waiting for the contract to appear in our account.  Last year we had two AUL contracts that each took 4 months total from offer made to points in account. The title agent at the time told us that there were only a few employees recording deeds in HA, so it took about a month for the deeds to be recorded.



Four months? Ugh. That is rough!


----------



## lkpat1983

lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14


----------



## Ruttangel

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Day 35 here for AKV, was really hoping to hear by the 3 week mark like last time when they took it. Maybe since it’s over a month they are going to let it pass…..


My most painful story was when I submitted a BWV in early July 2020 when ROFR had completed stopped for the pandemic only for Disney to take 7 weeks and then decide to start ROFR up and take it back. It was 150pts at $95pp, it still hurts


----------



## Hopfather28

Ruttangel said:


> My most painful story was when I submitted a BWV in early July 2020 when ROFR had completed stopped for the pandemic only for Disney to take 7 weeks and then decide to start ROFR up and take it back. It was 150pts at $95pp, it still hurts


That's brutal. I sent that spring and got a PVB at $120pp. Deals were there for like 2 months and then stimmies hit and DVC went through the roof.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> Four months? Ugh. That is rough!


4 months is a little extreme. The longest I’ve ever experienced was 96 days. Still rough and no wonder why so many buy direct. Resale isn’t for the faint of heart.


----------



## jessica9785

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Day 35 here for AKV, was really hoping to hear by the 3 week mark like last time when they took it. Maybe since it’s over a month they are going to let it pass…..


32 days for us on a SSR, do we really think we’re gonna hear anything over a holiday weekend?


----------



## MICKIMINI

My guess is that department is shorter staffed than normal.  I'm waiting for points to load on a contract with a deed recorded date of 3/25 (I double checked).  I have never waited that long...and yes, I've chatted, emailed and called...sigh.  Monday is likely the day, so we are at almost a month which is crazy!

Resale is like having a baby.  It's a difficult process, but then you forget quickly how bad it was and go buy another contract LOL!


----------



## Redheadprincess

MICKIMINI said:


> My guess is that department is shorter staffed than normal.  I'm waiting for points to load on a contract with a deed recorded date of 3/25 (I double checked).  I have never waited that long...and yes, I've chatted, emailed and called...sigh.  Monday is likely the day, so we are at almost a month which is crazy!
> 
> Resale is like having a baby.  It's a difficult process, but then you forget quickly how bad it was and go buy another contract LOL!


This is personally unacceptable. Many people have called and chatted and this can be done in a matter of minutes. You have now paid for and own the contract. You should be able to have your points on a quick and timely manner.  If DVC wants to discourage Resale then they need to offer to buyback all contracts at a certain percentage, and stop making this process so difficult for resale buyers.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MICKIMINI said:


> My guess is that department is shorter staffed than normal.  I'm waiting for points to load on a contract with a deed recorded date of 3/25 (I double checked).  I have never waited that long...and yes, I've chatted, emailed and called...sigh.  Monday is likely the day, so we are at almost a month which is crazy!
> 
> Resale is like having a baby.  It's a difficult process, but then you forget quickly how bad it was and go buy another contract LOL!


That is crazy!!  I just closed & hoping we move faster!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MICKIMINI said:


> Resale is like having a baby.  It's a difficult process, but then you forget quickly how bad it was and go buy another contract LOL!


I know the feeling. I vowed never to buy resale again and I ended buying a year later.  It’s DVC resale amnesia


----------



## kkediana

kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17


----------



## Sandisw

Redheadprincess said:


> This is personally unacceptable. Many people have called and chatted and this can be done in a matter of minutes. You have now paid for and own the contract. You should be able to have your points on a quick and timely manner.  If DVC wants to discourage Resale then they need to offer to buyback all contracts at a certain percentage, and stop making this process so difficult for resale buyers.



They do not move that fast as a buyer either. They took my contract on 4/1 and I still don’t have any documents from them to close.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MinnieSueB said:


> That is crazy!!  I just closed & hoping we move faster!


FINALLY got the points today.  Alex, CM, you are my hero!


----------



## Matty B13

MICKIMINI said:


> FINALLY got the points today.  Alex, CM, you are my hero!


Hope they load up when we are down there...... 2 days and counting.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Contract isn't signed yet but I just got a 300 point loaded Aulani for $100.


----------



## alohatok1986

Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14


----------



## Jgc014

MICKIMINI said:


> FINALLY got the points today.  Alex, CM, you are my hero!


SO funny - Alex just loaded my resale points for me today too about an hour ago. New favorite!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Matty B13 said:


> Hope they load up when we are down there...... 2 days and counting.


Woo hoo!!  I see a GV in your future LOL!!   Have a great trip!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jgc014 said:


> SO funny - Alex just loaded my resale points for me today too about an hour ago. New favorite!!


That is great!  When I had to wait quite some time on chat, I figured I finally got them...what a marathon!  Go Alex!

Now I just wait patiently for the new Poly and then it is _instant_ gratification!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Redheadprincess said:


> This is personally unacceptable. Many people have called and chatted and this can be done in a matter of minutes. You have now paid for and own the contract. You should be able to have your points on a quick and timely manner.  If DVC wants to discourage Resale then they need to offer to buyback all contracts at a certain percentage, and stop making this process so difficult for resale buyers.


As frustrating as it is, this goes with the territory of buying resale. The resale process isn’t really difficult, but it is time consuming. Buying direct is indeed pricier, but as we all know you get the points almost instantaneously. You pay more in currency with direct, but you pay considerably more in time on the resale market. As much as we’d all like to have it both ways, at this point that’s not how the system works.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Paul Stupin said:


> As frustrating as it is, this goes with the territory of buying resale. The resale process isn’t really difficult, but it is time consuming. Buying direct is indeed pricier, but as we all know you get the points almost instantaneously. You pay more in currency with direct, but you pay considerably more in time on the resale market. As much as we’d all like to have it both ways, at this point that’s not how the system works.


But the process to add points to you account takes less than 5 minutes. Many people find the right CM willing to do that and it is completed in that time. Disney does not have to make you wait 2 - 3 weeks for a quick job. They choose to do so.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Redheadprincess said:


> But the process to add points to you account takes less than 5 minutes. Many people find the right CM willing to do that and it is completed in that time. Disney does not have to make you wait 2 - 3 weeks for a quick job. They choose to do so.


There's a stack of paperwork a mile high that a relatively small team is working through. If you call, you get your piece of paper moved to the top of the pile. It's nothing nefarious.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> Contract isn't signed yet but I just got a 300 point loaded Aulani for $100.


That's incredible


----------



## Paul Stupin

Redheadprincess said:


> But the process to add points to you account takes less than 5 minutes. Many people find the right CM willing to do that and it is completed in that time. Disney does not have to make you wait 2 - 3 weeks for a quick job. They choose to do so.


There’s one easy solution. Buy direct!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Paul Stupin said:


> There’s one easy solution. Buy direct!


Hard to do when you are saving $23,000 off the price of direct.


----------



## clarker99

Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16


----------



## Matty B13

MICKIMINI said:


> Woo hoo!!  I see a GV in your future LOL!!   Have a great trip!!


Just got my Club ID for the new contract..... hopefully points will be added soon.


----------



## keirabella2012

Paul Stupin said:


> As frustrating as it is, this goes with the territory of buying resale. The resale process isn’t really difficult, but it is time consuming. Buying direct is indeed pricier, but as we all know you get the points almost instantaneously. You pay more in currency with direct, but you pay considerably more in time on the resale market. As much as we’d all like to have it both ways, at this point that’s not how the system works.


Agreed. I have noticed that it does goes much faster at certain times of the year. For example I purchased a resale at the end of December. It passed ROFR in 15 days, closed within 7 days, got contract added in 19 days, points 7 days later. I thought it went rather quickly. I bought a second resale at the beginning of February and it took much longer. 23 days to pass ROFR and an international seller had trouble getting papers notarized and mailed back so that took another 23 days. Just got points added a few days ago. I sold a contract March 22 and it's been in the ROFR process for almost a month, and if Disney decides to buy it back, I don't expect my money until June since that's the set closing date.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Contract isn't signed yet but I just got a 300 point loaded Aulani for $100.


That’s the way to do it!!


----------



## DKZB

Paul Stupin said:


> As frustrating as it is, this goes with the territory of buying resale. The resale process isn’t really difficult, but it is time consuming. Buying direct is indeed pricier, but as we all know you get the points almost instantaneously. You pay more in currency with direct, but you pay considerably more in time on the resale market. As much as we’d all like to have it both ways, at this point that’s not how the system works.


While I get your point. It’s not really “active” time meaning you have to do something about it, it’s waiting time. 

Personally I dealt with a contract issue direct that took a month and 3 revisions to resolve. 

While I had my points, there is no guarantee direct will be easier, you will just have your points faster.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17



Nice grab!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17


Loaded! Grand villa time


----------



## woopig479

Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17


who was your broker?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Makes sense. What was it originally listed for? There are so many Aulani listings on the sponsors site and they’re all listed between $120-150pp range. I’m thinking who’s going to buy all this?


Listed at $125. I didn't think the seller would go for my lowball because there's another contract, same size, same use year, but stripped, also listed at $125.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Listed at $125. I didn't think the seller would go for my lowball because there's another contract, same size, same use year, but stripped, also listed at $125.


I honestly think it’s a fair offer. Aulani is still an active selling resort and the demand is pretty  low. Sometimes I wonder if I should have bought a non-subsidized contract for $20-25pp less because it would take me 8 years to make up for the difference in annual dues. Mine was listed for $145 and I offered $120. The seller flat out rejected my offer without a counter but a week later, he settled for $125pp. Anyhow, congratulations. It’s hella cheap way to buy SAP!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’s hella cheap way to buy SAP!


Eff SAP, I'm going to Aulani.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Eff SAP, I'm going to Aulani.


Lol. Good for you! I love staying at Aulani but that pesky Transit Tax is really annoying, especially for those GVs.


----------



## pangyal

heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---$131-$7468-50-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 47/22, 50/23- sent 2/23, passed 3/15. I posted this before but it appears it got lost.


Unfortunately, I can't add this as it predates this quarter's thread and I had the Q1 thread locked a few weeks ago. Congratulations on your pass, though !


----------



## pangyal

Aaaand we are updated!

Sorry for the delay- we were moving last week and the Covid Fairy decided to fly over our house...I recommend not having those two things going on at the same time if one can help it


----------



## Paul Stupin

DKZB said:


> While I get your point. It’s not really “active” time meaning you have to do something about it, it’s waiting time.
> 
> Personally I dealt with a contract issue direct that took a month and 3 revisions to resolve.
> 
> While I had my points, there is no guarantee direct will be easier, you will just have your points faster.


I disagree! Whatever issues you had regarding your direct purchase must have been somewhat unusual, since my experience, as well as most if not all other buyers, is that there is indeed pretty much a guarantee that the entire process will be light speed faster, and much, much easier. No ROFR, no interminable waits, no unreliable sellers, just one call, a three minute docusign, and then points loaded within the hour. Of course we all know the trade-offs, and without a doubt resale is considerably cheaper, but the resale process is long and draining (for many that’s a huge cost) and I’ve come to value my direct points for the ability to book at Riviera and other new resorts down the line. And I’ll be glad I have them when I can also book at the refurbed Epcot resorts after 2042. I have plenty of resale too, but for me a mix of resale and direct is optimum.


----------



## snowy82

MICKIMINI said:


> My guess is that department is shorter staffed than normal.  I'm waiting for points to load on a contract with a deed recorded date of 3/25 (I double checked).  I have never waited that long...and yes, I've chatted, emailed and called...sigh.  Monday is likely the day, so we are at almost a month which is crazy!
> 
> Resale is like having a baby.  It's a difficult process, but then you forget quickly how bad it was and go buy another contract LOL!


I liken the process to having a baby too! You put an offer in and then have to go through the dreaded two week (now 3 or 4) to see if you’re pregnant or not! You become attached to that contract, and put all your hopes and dreams in it! And then you either succeed and then STILL have to wait or you fail and have to try all over again haha


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

pangyal said:


> Aaaand we are updated!
> 
> Sorry for the delay- we were moving last week and the Covid Fairy decided to fly over our house...I recommend not having those two things going on at the same time if one can help it



Thanks for updating!  We appreciate all you do on this thread.  

Wishing you and your family a speedy recovery.


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Aaaand we are updated!
> 
> Sorry for the delay- we were moving last week and the Covid Fairy decided to fly over our house...I recommend not having those two things going on at the same time if one can help it


I hope you’re feeling better!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I disagree! Whatever issues you had regarding your direct purchase must have been somewhat unusual, since my experience, as well as most if not all other buyers, is that there is indeed pretty much a guarantee that the entire process will be light speed faster, and much, much easier. No ROFR, no interminable waits, no unreliable sellers, just one call, a three minute docusign, and then points loaded within the hour. Of course we all know the trade-offs, and without a doubt resale is considerably cheaper, but the resale process is long and draining (for many that’s a huge cost) and I’ve come to value my direct points for the ability to book at Riviera and other new resorts down the line. And I’ll be glad I have them when I can also book at the refurbed Epcot resorts after 2042. I have plenty of resale too, but for me a mix of resale and direct is optimum.


What do you consider optimum? I used to think like you, but now I’ve come almost entirely to the dark side (resale) of the force as only 22% of my points are direct.  If 7 month availability becomes difficult at DLT, I may haveto add on a small contract there.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> What do you consider optimum? I used to think like you, but now I’ve come almost entirely to the dark side (resale) of the force as only 22% of my points are direct.  If 7 month availability becomes difficult at DLT, I may haveto add on a small contract there.


I’m at 33% direct, which is perfect for us. I started buying more direct after a great stay at Riviera, where I have no plans to own but want the ability to book at 7 months. Plus DLT as well. I also got frustrated with the constant delay and hassle of resale, culminating when I had to wait 8 months on a delayed closing last year on a CCV contract to take advantage of a great price, $133. At that point I moved on to buying direct because as great a deal as that was, it was just one of many resale delays that wound up pushing me toward direct. The incentives on VGF2 alone last month represented in my opinion an amazing opportunity.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> What do you consider optimum? I used to think like you, but now I’ve come almost entirely to the dark side (resale) of the force as only 22% of my points are direct.  If 7 month availability becomes difficult at DLT, I may haveto add on a small contract there.


I've sort of tripped and stumbled my way into DVC-as-a-speculation-vehicle. I started with Saratoga resale, then AKV resale, now Aulani resale at a crazy good price. I could flip all three and be well ahead, even after only holding them for a year or two. My dream would be an incentive at AKV, SSR, or OKW like we just saw at Bay Lake Tower or another Aulani fire sale, at which point I might go 100% direct with 2 or 3 150 point contracts.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've sort of tripped and stumbled my way into DVC-as-a-speculation-vehicle. I started with Saratoga resale, then AKV resale, now Aulani resale at a crazy good price. I could flip all three and be well ahead, even after only holding them for a year or two. My dream would be an incentive at AKV, SSR, or OKW like we just saw at Bay Lake Tower or another Aulani fire sale, at which point I might go 100% direct with 2 or 3 150 point contracts.


Though I don’t regard my contracts as speculation, it’s great to know they’ve gone up in price! I bought Aulani two years ago in the mid 90s. I wanted enough to be able to book a direct stay for about two weeks when we travel, but we also book at 7 months with other points for the occasional trip. I’m hesitant to add on more resale Aulani contracts because of the dues, and the easy 7 month availability.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> Though I don’t regard my contracts as speculation, it’s great to know they’ve gone up in price! I bought Aulani two years ago in the mid 90s. I wanted enough to be able to book a direct stay for about two weeks when we travel, but we also book at 7 months with other points for the occasional trip. I’m hesitant to add on more resale Aulani contracts because of the dues, and the easy 7 month availability.


My logic when I decided to pull the trigger is that I'm always going to plan Hawaii vacations a year or more in advance. I'm _usually _going to plan Florida vacations 11 months in advance, but not always. With the miserable experience I've had trying to get Value rooms at AKV, I don't put as much of a premium on the home resort window at WDW as I used to.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> My logic when I decided to pull the trigger is that I'm always going to plan Hawaii vacations a year or more in advance. I'm _usually _going to plan Florida vacations 11 months in advance, but not always. With the miserable experience I've had trying to get Value rooms at AKV, I don't put as much of a premium on the home resort window at WDW as I used to.


Makes sense! And, as we both know, Aulani is sensational!


----------



## pangyal

mrsap said:


> I hope you’re feeling better!!!


Thank you! Didn’t feel like anything but a very mild cold but it decimated our kiddo’s birthday plans and of course made it so that we had to try to juggle all of the moving and renovation stuff while isolating…that was the hard part .


----------



## DKZB

Paul Stupin said:


> I disagree! Whatever issues you had regarding your direct purchase must have been somewhat unusual, since my experience, as well as most if pnot all other buyers, is that there is indeed pretty much a guarantee that the entire process will be light speed faster, and much, much easier. No ROFR, no interminable waits, no unreliable sellers, just one call, a three minute docusign, and then points loaded within the hour. Of course we all know the trade-offs, and without a doubt resale is considerably cheaper, but the resale process is long and draining (for many that’s a huge cost) and I’ve come to value my direct points for the ability to book at Riviera and other new resorts down the line. And I’ll be glad I have them when I can also book at the refurbed Epcot resorts after 2042. I have plenty of resale too, but for me a mix of resale and direct is optimum.


I certainly think there is a place for direct. In fact about 40% of my points are direct for the future resort bookings assuming restrictions stay in place. My only point is that resale has its place and direct isn’t always perfect.


----------



## OverEZPZ

OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14


----------



## Arbogast

Over a month of waiting on ROFR


----------



## hglenn

Arbogast said:


> Over a month of waiting on ROFR


Day 28 for me.....  it seems like that is often a good sign, however, who really knows....?  I've seen some taken after 30+ days which totally stinks.....  Fingers crossed this is our week with lots of passes!


----------



## mrsap

hglenn said:


> Day 28 for me.....  it seems like that is often a good sign, however, who really knows....?  I've seen some taken after 30+ days which totally stinks.....  Fingers crossed this is our week with lots of passes!


27 here  Good luck to you.


----------



## mejones1115

mrsap said:


> 27 here  Good luck to you.


We're at 35 for one and 21 for another.  The suspense is killing us.


----------



## hglenn

mejones1115 said:


> We're at 35 for one and 21 for another.  The suspense is killing us.


Which resorts?  I'm BWV.


----------



## mejones1115

hglenn said:


> Which resorts?  I'm BWV.


AKV


----------



## larry47591

The 2 Im selling one is 28 days the other is 24.  AKL and SS.  Not that I care either way just want them to make a decision


----------



## hglenn

larry47591 said:


> The 2 Im selling one is 28 days the other is 24.  AKL and SS.  Not that I care either way just want them to make a decision


Yea, I'm sure on the selling side the wait is a bit different - you know you're getting your money but don't really want to prolong...  that's reasonable.


----------



## Arbogast

Waiting on AKV as well


----------



## heynowirv

pangyal said:


> Unfortunately, I can't add this as it predates this quarter's thread and I had the Q1 thread locked a few weeks ago. Congratulations on your pass, though !


thank you, not a problem. What you do is a full time job and then some, so I just wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Mexacajun

mejones1115 said:


> We're at 35 for one and 21 for another.  The suspense is killing us.


35 for me too


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> We're at 35 for one and 21 for another.  The suspense is killing us.


Also 35, the waiting is bringing in my gray hair exponentially faster


----------



## Hopfather28

This is our week people!


----------



## SpotMonkey

Day 28 of waiting on AKV here, too. It was a unicorn contract (super small, with the same use year for our existing contract) so we knowingly overpaid just to go ahead and get it through. I still know there's no way Disney's buying this back at the price we paid (though still cheaper than direct), but each passing day adds a little extra doubt.


----------



## BeachClub2014

I am surprised by the number of folks who've been waiting for so long. That is just agony and craziness!

I soooo wish that DVC would come up with an automated ROFR process via a web portal. I would think that the majority of resales could get a simple "yes" or "no" that way, freeing up time for the worker-bees to spend on the out-of-the-ordinary cases. Come on DVC, hear my plea!


----------



## Mexacajun

BeachClub2014 said:


> I am surprised by the number of folks who've been waiting for so long. That is just agony and craziness!
> 
> I soooo wish that DVC would come up with an automated ROFR process via a web portal. I would think that the majority of resales could get a simple "yes" or "no" that way, freeing up time for the worker-bees to spend on the out-of-the-ordinary cases. Come on DVC, hear my plea!


Pretty Sure Disney has no intention of making the resale process easier!!!


----------



## DisneyKim41

gskywalker said:


> It's amazing how things can change so quickly.   We bought an identical contract(except 240 with 20 and 21 dues free) and got it through.   Our $160 bid felt very likely to go through and now 2 months late disney is taking a bunch in the $160's.  Hope you find another good one


We bought last year and I occasionally wondered if we bought at the wrong time at a peak.  We paid $155 for a loaded contract.  Seeing these numbers makes me feel like we did ok.


----------



## Drewferin

Addonitis has me again...

Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18


----------



## rollnstns

31 here...


----------



## BeachClub2014

Mexacajun said:


> Pretty Sure Disney has no intention of making the resale process easier!!!


I suspect that you are correct! MAybe we can sell the idea to them as a cost-saving and an efficiency?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Oh no. I’m waiting on AKV as well. I’m on day 18 and foolishly thought maybe I’d hear at the end of the week lol. I guess not.


----------



## KPeterso

Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13

probably not the best deal. But it meets my needs. I have 2 use years and the february one is always a little short for my March trips so this should correct the problem. Since I cancelled my March trip this year, I am actually banking a lot of points to next year so there is no real rush or concern about the delayed closing or lack of points until next year. Maintenance fees are paid by seller for 2022 and split for 2023 for the ones the seller is using.


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> I honestly think it’s a fair offer. Aulani is still an active selling resort and the demand is pretty  low. Sometimes I wonder if I should have bought a non-subsidized contract for $20-25pp less because it would take me 8 years to make up for the difference in annual dues. Mine was listed for $145 and I offered $120. The seller flat out rejected my offer without a counter but a week later, he settled for $125pp. Anyhow, congratulations. It’s hella cheap way to buy SAP!



$125 is still an incredible deal for subsidized. I paid $135, and was happy to do it. I would love $125!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> No surprise.  At least it didn't take forever.


@pangyal here's one you missed for the OP.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Interesting movement on the resale listings the last day or two.  I'm seeing lots of SSR that stand zero chance of passing ROFR even if sellers get full asking price.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> Interesting movement on the resale listings the last day or two.  I'm seeing lots of SSR that stand zero chance of passing ROFR even if sellers get full asking price.


I was just noticing the same thing. Those sellers must really want to sell but ROFR is scaring people away… another way DVD can adversely affect the resale market.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> $125 is still an incredible deal for subsidized. I paid $135, and was happy to do it. I would love $125!


But your's was a smaller contract so it evens out.  I suppose it all depends on what you value.  Money now or money later.  I figure if I were to keep the contract long enough, the subisidized dues will pay off in the long run.  And if we decide to sell, the sub contracts will also probably fetch a higher price and be sold a lot quicker.  That means extra dole whips for us!


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> But your's was a smaller contract so it evens out.  I suppose it all depends on what you value.  Money now or money later.  I figure if I were to keep the contract long enough, the subisidized dues will pay off in the long run.  And if we decide to sell, the sub contracts will also probably fetch a higher price and be sold a lot quicker.  That means extra dole whips for us!



I actually would have preferred a larger contract, but just got really trigger happy to see anything subsidized, so jumped on it immediately. I guess this way we have room to see if we really need more DVC and add on later, or call it good with what we have. Yes, I figure that sub contracts should always be in higher demand and sell for more than non, so it is a safe bet. Yay for Dole Whips!


----------



## Junebug2

hglenn said:


> I was just noticing the same thing. Those sellers must really want to sell but ROFR is scaring people away… another way DVD can adversely affect the resale market.



Yeah I noticed this too. We have an SSR in ROFR right now with a September use year and double points available come September. We paid $136 which is a bit higher than many of the listings right now for SSR… but with double points coming, I didn’t mind paying more, and at least we might have a shot at passing ROFR at $136 (our $125 was taken by Disney). Who knows.


----------



## cmanuli

Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> I actually would have preferred a larger contract, but just got really trigger happy to see anything subsidized, so jumped on it immediately. I guess this way we have room to see if we really need more DVC and add on later, or call it good with what we have. Yes, I figure that sub contracts should always be in higher demand and sell for more than non, so it is a safe bet. Yay for Dole Whips!


So ironic because I was looking for a smaller contract but I too got trigger happy and just jumped on it.  Now I haveto figure out how to rent half of it to cover my annual dues.  I wish Dole Whips were included as part of our dues, kinda like parking.  I'm a genious!


----------



## harmon54

Junebug2 said:


> Yeah I noticed this too. We have an SSR in ROFR right now with a September use year and double points available come September. We paid $136 which is a bit higher than many of the listings right now for SSR… but with double points coming, I didn’t mind paying more, and at least we might have a shot at passing ROFR at $136 (our $125 was taken by Disney). Who knows.


So then what happens - for anyone that knows how history has played out.  If Disney is taken all the lower contracts you would assume the price could creep up like you mention you paid $136 for a contract to ensure you get it.  But if most of those contracts are not selling then sellers have to reduce their price regardless if Disney takes it right.  So as is said on here often Disney won’t take them all right?  I would assume that is when you start seeing the prices come down? Or does it just bounce around an average some point between 120-138 for awhile?  Will be interesting to see the numbers.  Especially with AKV seemingly passing ROFR at a similar 130 range.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The direct price also impacts resale prices, not just ROFR.  Now that SSR, OKW, and AKL is now priced at $200pp direct with no incentives, one would think that the demand to buy direct would decrease, which would lead to Disney buying less back on ROFR.  But since the direct price has risen, that would probably make the resale prices to go up as well.  Resale prices are usually about 20-30% cheaper than direct so that would leave SSR resale at the $140pp range.


----------



## BamaGuy44

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wish Dole Whips were included as part of our dues, kinda like parking.  I'm a genious!


Great idea, except it would be for blue card members only. And the DVC line would be 45 minutes, unless you paid extra for Dole+


----------



## purplenancy27

Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23-Closing + admin fee- sent 4/18


----------



## RamblinWreck

BamaGuy44 said:


> Great idea, except it would be for blue card members only. And the DVC line would be 45 minutes, unless you paid extra for Dole+


If they ever roll out Dole+ they can have my money!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

CaptainAmerica said:


> Contract isn't signed yet but I just got a 300 point loaded Aulani for $100.


Great price! Congratulations


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Have their been _any_ reported instances of an Aulani being taken in ROFR?  My seller has a trip booked so we're doing a delayed closing and there might be time for me to get cash out of my SSR contract so I don't have to move other money around.  But I'm nervous to sell and then lightning strikes me in ROFR.


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17

Couldn't resist adding a few more points when I found this listing with our use year and home resort.  Now we wait!


----------



## Hopfather28

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> Couldn't resist adding a few more points when I found this listing with our use year and home resort.  Now we wait!


While I think that is appropriately priced, I think I'd be shocked if it passed. It might though since it's such a small slice of the pie and closing costs raise that to a less than desirable price per point for DVD.


----------



## brf5003

Hopfather28 said:


> While I think that is appropriately priced, I think I'd be shocked if it passed. It might though since it's such a small slice of the pie and closing costs raise that to a less than desirable price per point for DVD.


That was my hope...I know it is in line with others that have been taken.


----------



## Hopfather28

brf5003 said:


> That was my hope...I know it is in line with others that have been taken.


They can't take them all and honestly...that's a killer price on a 25pt contract. I can see why you jumped on that. Plus SSR dues are low enough that 25 points is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## hglenn

No ROFR updates at all yesterday???  I suppose expected following a holiday weekend.  Here's to hoping we get some reports today!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

pangyal said:


> Aaaand we are updated!
> 
> Sorry for the delay- we were moving last week and the Covid Fairy decided to fly over our house...I recommend not having those two things going on at the same time if one can help it


My son and I contracted Covid the week before we listed our home for sale. I also do not recommend this option! Sorry to hear you are under the weather, wishing you a speedy recovery. Thanks for your dedication to this board, not only is it helpful information, but a great source of entertainment.


----------



## dboules

dboules said:


> Great news!!!  After 26 days ----- WE PASSED!!  FYI we received an email with the good news.
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Guess I should have made that update earlier like just after you get up from the table to go to the bathroom - that is when your food comes
> I know these are high per point costs but compared to direct at $265, resale saved me $5,500 and I got exactly what I was wanting (points and UY).  Super happy now on to the next steps!



We closed today on this contract.  That was fast compared to the ROFR wait.
So for those of you keeping track:
Offer sent to ROFR 3/16
Passed ROFR 4/11
Closed 4/18
Now waiting for Disney to add to it our existing membership and load the points!
I can't wait to book our first trip to our new home.


----------



## mejones1115

hglenn said:


> No ROFR updates at all yesterday???  I suppose expected following a holiday weekend.  Here's to hoping we get some reports today!


That was my thought too...I was at least hoping to see others passing to know that things were moving along.  We're at day 36 and 22 for our 2 and very antsy.


----------



## hglenn

mejones1115 said:


> That was my thought too...I was at least hoping to see others passing to know that things were moving along.  We're at day 36 and 22 for our 2 and very antsy.


day 36?!?!?  are you kidding me??  Yea, it's ridiculous...  And I get it - they've got no interest in making it a pleasant experience.  However, IMO, one of the most attractive things about DVC - direct or resale - is the retained interest of buyers.  Even if someone is buying direct, they have to see DVC as a much lower risk than other time shares. Even though Disney doesn't necessarily make money off of the resales, I would think they would want to maintain the integrity of the program as a whole by not making the resale process such a PITA.


----------



## jessica9785

Junebug2 said:


> Yeah I noticed this too. We have an SSR in ROFR right now with a September use year and double points available come September. We paid $136 which is a bit higher than many of the listings right now for SSR… but with double points coming, I didn’t mind paying more, and at least we might have a shot at passing ROFR at $136 (our $125 was taken by Disney). Wh





mejones1115 said:


> That was my thought too...I was at least hoping to see others passing to know that things were moving along.  We're at day 36 and 22 for our 2 and very antsy.


We’re on day 36 as well, I called the concierge team and was told it could be the end of this week or NEXT.


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> We’re on day 36 as well, I called the concierge team and was told it could be the end of this week or NEXT.


I emailed them yesterday to make sure we hadn't missed something.  They said that they've noticed in the past 2 weeks Disney has been taking longer than normal.  This is so painful


----------



## Mexacajun

mejones1115 said:


> I emailed them yesterday to make sure we hadn't missed something.  They said that they've noticed in the past 2 weeks Disney has been taking longer than normal.  This is so painful


Day 36 here too. I am sure my daily emails to concierge team are getting annoying.


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> Day 36 here too. I am sure my daily emails to concierge team are getting annoying.


How do you email the concierge team?  Is that with DVD or your broker? In all honesty, I'm hoping mine flies under the radar so perhaps I don't want to email them to draw attention to it!  LOL


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> How do you email the concierge team?  Is that with DVD or your broker? In all honesty, I'm hoping mine flies under the radar so perhaps I don't want to email them to draw attention to it!  LOL


Broker. They said they inquired about mine and several others that were over 30 days. Hopefully didn’t push them to take it. Eek!!


----------



## Ashlotte

HIRyeDVC said:


> So ironic because I was looking for a smaller contract but I too got trigger happy and just jumped on it.  Now I haveto figure out how to rent half of it to cover my annual dues.  I wish Dole Whips were included as part of our dues, kinda like parking.  I'm a genious!



We should swap contracts! LOL. I feel like if I ended up with too large of a contract, I would intend to rent points out, but then just use them myself.


----------



## mejones1115

hglenn said:


> How do you email the concierge team?  Is that with DVD or your broker? In all honesty, I'm hoping mine flies under the radar so perhaps I don't want to email them to draw attention to it!  LOL


I emailed the concierge team through our broker.   They've been good about sending weekly updates that we're still waiting.  But we hadn't heard from them in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have their been _any_ reported instances of an Aulani being taken in ROFR?  My seller has a trip booked so we're doing a delayed closing and there might be time for me to get cash out of my SSR contract so I don't have to move other money around.  But I'm nervous to sell and then lightning strikes me in ROFR.


I've heard an instance in the $60's or $70s? But I've never seen it.  You'll be fine.  Disney still has plenty of direct points in their inventory.  I don't think they'll be pining for your puny 300.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ashlotte said:


> We should swap contracts! LOL. I feel like if I ended up with too large of a contract, I would intend to rent points out, but then just use them myself.


That is my issue!  260 points is way too many for my little family staycations but when my points loaded, I immediately started booking for the year and ended up with only 80 points left.  It's so hard to stay disciplined and rent.  I really need to though to cover my annual dues.


----------



## suzking7

dboules said:


> We closed today on this contract.  That was fast compared to the ROFR wait.
> So for those of you keeping track:
> Offer sent to ROFR 3/16
> Passed ROFR 4/11
> Closed 4/18
> Now waiting for Disney to add to it our existing membership and load the points!
> I can't wait to book our first trip to our new home.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Drewferin

Wonder if ROFR has a bucket for Riviera contracts or if they are just in a normal queue. Since Disney doesn't buy back resorts that are currently being sold it seems like a waste of their time to do anything minus auto pass on these contracts. Although somebody said they have taken an Aulani contract in the past...


----------



## DVChris

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have their been _any_ reported instances of an Aulani being taken in ROFR?  My seller has a trip booked so we're doing a delayed closing and there might be time for me to get cash out of my SSR contract so I don't have to move other money around.  But I'm nervous to sell and then lightning strikes me in ROFR.


I think you are safe from ROFR. I have two AUL subsidized contracts with delayed closings in process. Both passed in the normal ROFR timeline but now I am waiting for the seller’s last trip to take place before we can close. 
I heard the *legendary* story of one Aulani contract being taken in ROFR years ago but it’s a mystery to me if it was an actual occurrence or just a fable.


----------



## kash92

New to the DIS boards  Hopefully I have the format correct:

kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19

We know we missed out on the great direct subsidized deals that were out in March, but we didn't know they existed at the time. I saw another contract on here for $158 after our offer that I'm super curious to watch (I hope it's accepted). We figure that, ultimately, we hope to pass ROFR and once that happens, look at other contracts to see what we can offer (there wasn't much in the way of ROFR info to go on in the past several months at VGF). 

I'd be curious to hear thoughts from seasoned veterans of the DVC game. With VGF2, do you think the ROFR folks are passing on aggressive contracts because of their own inventory? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sandisw

kash92 said:


> New to the DIS boards  Hopefully I have the format correct:
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> We know we missed out on the great direct subsidized deals that were out in March, but we didn't know they existed at the time. I saw another contract on here for $158 after our offer that I'm super curious to watch (I hope it's accepted). We figure that, ultimately, we hope to pass ROFR and once that happens, look at other contracts to see what we can offer (there wasn't much in the way of ROFR info to go on in the past several months at VGF).
> 
> I'd be curious to hear thoughts from seasoned veterans of the DVC game. With VGF2, do you think the ROFR folks are passing on aggressive contracts because of their own inventory? Thanks in advance!!



If you used the link in the first post, then it’s fine.  If not, go back and use it and your info can be added!

And, I think VGF contracts are safe from ROFR.


----------



## Hopfather28

ROFR Crickets 2 days in a row. I would like to amend my previous statement that this the week a bunch of us find out.


----------



## Morganjacar

hglenn said:


> day 36?!?!?  are you kidding me??  Yea, it's ridiculous...  And I get it - they've got no interest in making it a pleasant experience.  However, IMO, one of the most attractive things about DVC - direct or resale - is the retained interest of buyers.  Even if someone is buying direct, they have to see DVC as a much lower risk than other time shares. Even though Disney doesn't necessarily make money off of the resales, I would think they would want to maintain the integrity of the program as a whole by not making the resale process such a PITA.


I was just thinking this. It benefits Disney to keep a robust resale market just for the fact of keeping value and keeping people wanting to buy direct. It has to play a factor in peoples decisions to buy direct knowing there is a resale market if they needed to sell for unforeseen reasons.


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> I've heard an instance in the $60's or $70s? But I've never seen it.  You'll be fine.  Disney still has plenty of direct points in their inventory.  I don't think they'll be pining for your puny 300.


That was me at $70 in 2021.  Disney let it go through.   Another person had a subsidized contract at $80 pp that disney didn't take back.   It will probably happen some day but I doubt they will take one for many years.


----------



## Morganjacar

kash92 said:


> New to the DIS boards  Hopefully I have the format correct:
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> We know we missed out on the great direct subsidized deals that were out in March, but we didn't know they existed at the time. I saw another contract on here for $158 after our offer that I'm super curious to watch (I hope it's accepted). We figure that, ultimately, we hope to pass ROFR and once that happens, look at other contracts to see what we can offer (there wasn't much in the way of ROFR info to go on in the past several months at VGF).
> 
> I'd be curious to hear thoughts from seasoned veterans of the DVC game. With VGF2, do you think the ROFR folks are passing on aggressive contracts because of their own inventory? Thanks in advance!!


I put an offer on this contract during my VGF blitz. Lol , they scoffed at my 150 offer !


----------



## shand32783

How do you determine, when looking at contracts that have been sitting for awhile, what to offer? Example, like if this one has been sitting for 3+ months* (this is just an example) *$175-$35000-200-VGF-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24. Obviously the double points are nice.

I mean I know that they may not budge or they may counter, but looking at making a full offer and they pay all the closing and maintenance fees.... Too much for a starting offer?  Start with less and work way up? I mean 35K is 35K (minus fees) if it's been sitting for awhile.

Just curious what goes into your thought process on how you go about making your first offer?


----------



## sipnride

5th times a charm

sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11


----------



## pianomanzano

kash92 said:


> New to the DIS boards  Hopefully I have the format correct:
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> We know we missed out on the great direct subsidized deals that were out in March, but we didn't know they existed at the time. I saw another contract on here for $158 after our offer that I'm super curious to watch (I hope it's accepted). We figure that, ultimately, we hope to pass ROFR and once that happens, look at other contracts to see what we can offer (there wasn't much in the way of ROFR info to go on in the past several months at VGF).
> 
> I'd be curious to hear thoughts from seasoned veterans of the DVC game. With VGF2, do you think the ROFR folks are passing on aggressive contracts because of their own inventory? Thanks in advance!!


I had a contract at $158 that passed ROFR at the end of March (my goal was <$160). You shouldn't have any problems passing ROFR! 

It might be slightly harder to get lower prices now since some sellers removed their listings and others willing to negotiave have already had their contracts sold. Plus, who knows what the incentives will be going forward and what effect it'll have. But, I think you should be able to get future VGF contracts in the $165-180 range as long as they're actively selling VGF2 and don't raise direct prices too much.


----------



## Morganjacar

shand32783 said:


> How do you determine, when looking at contracts that have been sitting for awhile, what to offer? Example, like if this one has been sitting for 3+ months* (this is just an example) *$175-$35000-200-VGF-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24. Obviously the double points are nice.
> 
> I mean I know that they may not budge or they may counter, but looking at making a full offer and they pay all the closing and maintenance fees.... Too much for a starting offer?  Start with less and work way up? I mean 35K is 35K (minus fees) if it's been sitting for awhile.
> 
> Just curious what goes into your thought process on how you go about making your first offer?


1) look at ROFR - with VGF since it's currently selling this is not a worry. 
2) I usually have a price I want to spend without regard to hurting the sellers feelings.  

Some sellers are not reasonable with their asking prices, the above contract looks pretty reasonable. I say shoot for the stars and see what the broker says! (Some brokers are reasonable while others assume buyers are uneducated and try to spin their agenda)


----------



## MalorieA

Since ROFR may end up taking a lot longer than I anticipated…I have a question. I’m waiting on a resale Saratoga contract to go through ROFR. We currently have direct at Riviera (they’ll both be same use year).  Can I book with my direct points at the 7 month mark from when I want to book at Saratoga for the marathon and then later reallocate those points to come from the Saratoga resale contract once (if) it comes through?


----------



## Ginamarie

shand32783 said:


> How do you determine, when looking at contracts that have been sitting for awhile, what to offer? Example, like if this one has been sitting for 3+ months* (this is just an example) *$175-$35000-200-VGF-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24. Obviously the double points are nice.
> 
> I mean I know that they may not budge or they may counter, but looking at making a full offer and they pay all the closing and maintenance fees.... Too much for a starting offer?  Start with less and work way up? I mean 35K is 35K (minus fees) if it's been sitting for awhile.
> 
> Just curious what goes into your thought process on how you go about making your first offer?


Unless it’s “no brainer” cheap, I always offer less per point. A lot of times I’ll offer $10-15/point under the asking price - or more if it’s an overpriced contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

shand32783 said:


> How do you determine, when looking at contracts that have been sitting for awhile, what to offer? Example, like if this one has been sitting for 3+ months* (this is just an example) *$175-$35000-200-VGF-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24. Obviously the double points are nice.
> 
> I mean I know that they may not budge or they may counter, but looking at making a full offer and they pay all the closing and maintenance fees.... Too much for a starting offer?  Start with less and work way up? I mean 35K is 35K (minus fees) if it's been sitting for awhile.
> 
> Just curious what goes into your thought process on how you go about making your first offer?


Some owners are in no rush to sell and it costs them nothing to take them off the listing and use the points for themselves or rent it. It may be a buyers market but it doesn’t mean buyers have all the leverage. It only depends on how much YOU or others are willing to pay for this specific contract. Make an offer. If they reject, meet them on their offer or move on. There will be other opportunities


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19

Here we go again. 0-3 so far, one pending ROFR for BCV, and now this one.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

shand32783 said:


> How do you determine, when looking at contracts that have been sitting for awhile, what to offer? Example, like if this one has been sitting for 3+ months* (this is just an example) *$175-$35000-200-VGF-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24. Obviously the double points are nice.
> 
> I mean I know that they may not budge or they may counter, but looking at making a full offer and they pay all the closing and maintenance fees.... Too much for a starting offer?  Start with less and work way up? I mean 35K is 35K (minus fees) if it's been sitting for awhile.
> 
> Just curious what goes into your thought process on how you go about making your first offer?


Pretty much what others said.
Look at ROFR trends. Always offer less then asking unless it really is already listed at the bottom of the ROFR passing line. (my last contract I just submitted was an AKV listed at $130pp. Thats is pushing it in my opinion on passing right now. Also a pretty fair priced starting point. So I just asked for dues. Sellers agreed almost instantly. They are just efficient or were motivated to sell it.

The one before that (waiting on ROFR) was listed for 4months. I sent a significantly lower offer in line where the lower end of current contracts posted on here were passing) A little negotiation and they agreed. We split dues in the end.

Look for loaded contracts.
Value available banked points at what they could be rented out for. Right now $20 per point is a fair value unless their distressed. Use that to determine how much its worth getting that contract at a reduced cost per point or seller pays dues.

Look at time the contract has been listed. Ask the broker if its not shown.

Then shoot for the moon on your offer and ask for seller to pay dues, closing... or whatever your choice. Worst is they say no or counter. Counter back and stick close to your original/lower end of ROFR price per point. Unless its a few dollars off and you want to be done with the negotiations.

Don't waste time thinking about your offers too long. Some other DVC degenerate might just show up with a full price offer. Its not yours until you send deposit.

Walk away if the contract negotiations don't meet your expectations. Some sellers/brokers are really detached from reality with their expectations. There will always be another deal. Trust me. I bid on 5 different contracts in between the two I am waiting on ROFR right now. 10-20% or so saved adds up.


----------



## kandlsutton

purplenancy27 said:


> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23-Closing + admin fee- sent 4/18


Can you share which broker? Board sponsor has a similar contract (dec uy 50/21, 50/22, etc) for $118pp.  Pretty big spread…


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19


----------



## kash92

MickeyismyCat said:


> Pretty much what others said.
> Look at ROFR trends. Always offer less then asking unless it really is already listed at the bottom of the ROFR passing line. (my last contract I just submitted was an AKV listed at $130pp. Thats is pushing it in my opinion on passing right now. Also a pretty fair priced starting point. So I just asked for dues. Sellers agreed almost instantly. They are just efficient or were motivated to sell it.
> 
> The one before that (waiting on ROFR) was listed for 4months. I sent a significantly lower offer in line where the lower end of current contracts posted on here were passing) A little negotiation and they agreed. We split dues in the end.
> 
> Look for loaded contracts.
> Value available banked points at what they could be rented out for. Right now $20 per point is a fair value unless their distressed. Use that to determine how much its worth getting that contract at a reduced cost per point or seller pays dues.
> 
> Look at time the contract has been listed. Ask the broker if its not shown.
> 
> Then shoot for the moon on your offer and ask for seller to pay dues, closing... or whatever your choice. Worst is they say no or counter. Counter back and stick close to your original/lower end of ROFR price per point. Unless its a few dollars off and you want to be done with the negotiations.
> 
> Don't waste time thinking about your offers too long. Some other DVC degenerate might just show up with a full price offer. Its not yours until you send deposit.
> 
> Walk away if the contract negotiations don't meet your expectations. Some sellers/brokers are really detached from reality with their expectations. There will always be another deal. Trust me. I bid on 5 different contracts in between the two I am waiting on ROFR right now. 10-20% or so saved adds up.


This was our third attempt at DVC. We tried four years ago for SSR (they were going for around 80/per point on resale at that time) and Disney took them back both times. 

Maybe it was the pain of losing two contracts, but we ended up offering the asking on the offer for VGF (with seller paying cc). I’m sure we probably could have gotten them a bit lower, but we wanted to try put something forward that wouldn’t get “Roz’d”. Hopefully that doesn’t make us degenerates 

I do have a question though, that I’m hoping the group could help answer. What are the advantages (if any) or disadvantages of having different use years at the same resort? We are looking at other potential resales and will certainly be taking the advice above. More specifically, if we have different use years at the same resort, will we be able to combine points for use using either one for 11-month window? Not sure how it works since we haven’t joined the club yet.


----------



## soundofmusic13

soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29


----------



## pangyal

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> My son and I contracted Covid the week before we listed our home for sale. I also do not recommend this option! Sorry to hear you are under the weather, wishing you a speedy recovery. Thanks for your dedication to this board, not only is it helpful information, but a great source of entertainment.


Thank you! We barely felt anything Covid-wise, but having to juggle who could interact with which movers/ contractors etc. due to having to isolate was the fun part


----------



## kandlsutton

kash92 said:


> This was our third attempt at DVC. We tried four years ago for SSR (they were going for around 80/per point on resale at that time) and Disney took them back both times.
> 
> Maybe it was the pain of losing two contracts, but we ended up offering the asking on the offer for VGF (with seller paying cc). I’m sure we probably could have gotten them a bit lower, but we wanted to try put something forward that wouldn’t get “Roz’d”. Hopefully that doesn’t make us degenerates
> 
> I do have a question though, that I’m hoping the group could help answer. What are the advantages (if any) or disadvantages of having different use years at the same resort? We are looking at other potential resales and will certainly be taking the advice above. More specifically, if we have different use years at the same resort, will we be able to combine points for use using either one for 11-month window? Not sure how it works since we haven’t joined the club yet.


Different UY = different membership, so no “combining” points.  Would have to transfer points from one membership to the other to make a single reservation.


----------



## kash92

kandlsutton said:


> Different UY = different membership, so no “combining” points.  Would have to transfer points from one membership to the other to make a single reservation.


Thanks for the answer! So, if I understand correctly, if I had one membership with a use year of Dec and another in say Feb, I could simply transfer points from one to another and then be able to reserve based upon the use year of whichever membership makes sense for my vacation (using the 11 month timeframe)?


----------



## Sandisw

MalorieA said:


> Since ROFR may end up taking a lot longer than I anticipated…I have a question. I’m waiting on a resale Saratoga contract to go through ROFR. We currently have direct at Riviera (they’ll both be same use year).  Can I book with my direct points at the 7 month mark from when I want to book at Saratoga for the marathon and then later reallocate those points to come from the Saratoga resale contract once (if) it comes through?


As long as you are not booking RIV..since the resale points can’t be used there.

But, if you use your direct points for any other resort at 7 months, and then get your resale points, you can modify and reallocate the points…

The exception is borrowing.  Those won’t be returned.


----------



## Sandisw

kash92 said:


> Thanks for the answer! So, if I understand correctly, if I had one membership with a use year of Dec and another in say Feb, I could simply transfer points from one to another and then be able to reserve based upon the use year of whichever membership makes sense for my vacation (using the 11 month timeframe)?



Not exaclty.  Transferred points maintain their own UY so if you moved Dec UY points to Feb UY, the would still only bs valid for the same dates as a Dec UY.  You can’t borrow transferred points either so you have to be strategic when doing it to make sure it would work,

UY has no impact on Booking at 11 months.  If I want to book a trip in June 2023, no matter what UY I have, I get to book at my home resort in July 2022.  The UY of the points just determines which points are eligible to be used.

If you want to use your points regularly together for one trip, it is easier to have one UY.  If you have different trips you may want to take, then having more than one is useful as it allows you to travel during banking windows which reduces the risk of ,losing points if you have to change or cancel a trip.


----------



## MalorieA

Sandisw said:


> As long as you are not booking RIV..since the resale points can’t be used there.
> 
> But, if you use your direct points for any other resort at 7 months, and then get your resale points, you can modify and reallocate the points…
> 
> The exception is borrowing.  Those won’t be returned.


Thank you…appreciate the response!


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> Not exaclty.  Transferred points maintain their own UY so if you moved Dec UY points to Feb UY, the would still only bs valid for the same dates as a Dec UY.  You can’t borrow transferred points either so you have to be strategic when doing it to make sure it would work,
> 
> UY has no impact on Booking at 11 months.  If I want to book a trip in June 2023, no matter what UY I have, I get to book at my home resort in July 2022.  The UY of the points just determines which points are eligible to be used.
> 
> If you want to use your points regularly together for one trip, it is easier to have one UY.  If you have different trips you may want to take, then having more than one is useful as it allows you to travel during banking windows which reduces the risk of ,losing points if you have to change or cancel a trip.


To add to what Sandi said, I have 4 use years currently (hopefully only 2 in the next few months) I have learned the hard way that when you book, cancel change etc. combining transferred points from multiple memberships can lead to a MESS!!! It all has to do with the systems automated logic on priority of which points to use for any booking.

The system books first with banked then transferred then bankable points. This automated logic sometimes doesn’t match what you want to do for various reasons. In that case the CM will likely try to find a work around but it will be challenging at best and not possible at worst.

Multiple use years are fine but can definitely cause some headaches.


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m on the Disney fantasy ship right now and only have service since we are docked in at Thomas.  Talking to the DVC reps onboard and they said that DVC is interested in buying back OKW & SSR in particular and if we were interested we could meet with a guide and they would make us an offer to buy them back while onboard.  With all the ROFR on BWV and BCV I was surprised these weren’t mentioned.


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I’m on the Disney fantasy ship right now and only have service since we are docked in at Thomas.  Talking to the DVC reps onboard and they said that DVC is interested in buying back OKW & SSR in particular and if we were interested we could meet with a guide and they would make us an offer to buy them back while onboard.  With all the ROFR on BWV and BCV I was surprised these weren’t mentioned.


Keep us posted if you at least hear the offer.  Last year, they offered OKW owners like $80, admitting that selling it on the resale market could gain them more.


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> Keep us posted if you at least hear the offer.  Last year, they offered OKW owners like $80, admitting that selling it on the resale market could gain them more.


I’ll see if I can get a $$ of what they would pay out of the DVC guy at the desk.  I know they said there’s 3 of them onboard but only one is the actual guide who can sell points.  I just don’t want to waste my time on the ship or the guide’s when I have no intention of selling.


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I’ll see if I can get a $$ of what they would pay out of the DVC guy at the desk.  I know they said there’s 3 of them onboard but only one is the actual guide who can sell points.  I just don’t want to waste my time on the ship or the guide’s when I have no intention of selling.


I don't blame you on that!!!


----------



## hglenn

It sure would be a lot easier for them to just offer a reasonable price and get them out of the resale market.  Some folks are clearly willing to sell below the current ROFR price but likely don't want to sell at $80.


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> It sure would be a lot easier for them to just offer a reasonable price and get them out of the resale market.  Some folks are clearly willing to sell below the current ROFR price but likely don't want to sell at $80.



We never did find out why they had the buyback program last year.  But, normally, they don't want the points back...all I could think of was trying to get more contracts from original owners who never signed the quit claim deed and didn't pay for the extension.


----------



## Morganjacar

princesscinderella said:


> I’m on the Disney fantasy ship right now and only have service since we are docked in at Thomas.  Talking to the DVC reps onboard and they said that DVC is interested in buying back OKW & SSR in particular and if we were interested we could meet with a guide and they would make us an offer to buy them back while onboard.  With all the ROFR on BWV and BCV I was surprised these weren’t mentioned.


Any current on board dvc promos? I board Monday


----------



## Ginamarie

princesscinderella said:


> I’m on the Disney fantasy ship right now and only have service since we are docked in at Thomas.  Talking to the DVC reps onboard and they said that DVC is interested in buying back OKW & SSR in particular and if we were interested we could meet with a guide and they would make us an offer to buy them back while onboard.  With all the ROFR on BWV and BCV I was surprised these weren’t mentioned.


They have been actively saying they’ll buy back OKW— at like $80-85/point.


----------



## KPeterso

Sandisw said:


> We never did find out why they had the buyback program last year.  But, normally, they don't want the points back...all I could think of was trying to get more contracts from original owners who never signed the quit claim deed and didn't pay for the extension.



Buyback program last year also included SSR and AKV. I own at both of those resorts and got emails for both of them. I had no intention of selling so I never asked for more information. The email said something about not having used my points for awhile and maybe wanting to sell. In my case, all my AKV were on a fall reservation and I used a lot of banked SSR the previous spring and some current last summer, so if they had looked more closely at my reservations they would have seen that I was using my points.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Just hit day 30!

Based on the analysis done earlier in this thread, the longest anyone waited and still had it taken last quarter was 34 days.

So you could look at it like they are taking a long time, but you could also say that more than likely I'm in the clear in a few more days!


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20

Happy 4/20 indeed!


----------



## Sandisw

KPeterso said:


> Buyback program last year also included SSR and AKV. I own at both of those resorts and got emails for both of them. I had no intention of selling so I never asked for more information. The email said something about not having used my points for awhile and maybe wanting to sell. In my case, all my AKV were on a fall reservation and I used a lot of banked SSR the previous spring and some current last summer, so if they had looked more closely at my reservations they would have seen that I was using my points.



Thanks!  Now that you say that, I do remember they added those resorts!


----------



## mrsap

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Happy 4/20 indeed!



Congrats! I’m so happy to see some action!!! Hopefully we’ll get a big ROFR dump today!!! I just want to know either way! Day 29!


----------



## hglenn

RamblinWreck said:


> Just hit day 30!
> 
> Based on the analysis done earlier in this thread, the longest anyone waited and still had it taken last quarter was 34 days.
> 
> So you could look at it like they are taking a long time, but you could also say that more than likely I'm in the clear in a few more days!


30 days here, too....  I'm keeping my fingers crossed you're right!!


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Happy 4/20 indeed!


YEAH!  I'm so excited to see an update! I thought maybe the whole department had walked out!


----------



## mejones1115

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Happy 4/20 indeed!


Yay!!  It's about time we had someone pass ROFR.  Keeping checking our emails like fiends in hopes of an email


----------



## jessica9785

RamblinWreck said:


> Just hit day 30!
> 
> Based on the analysis done earlier in this thread, the longest anyone waited and still had it taken last quarter was 34 days.
> 
> So you could look at it like they are taking a long time, but you could also say that more than likely I'm in the clear in a few more days!


Those of us sitting at day 37 will be able to prove/ disprove this theory any day now.


----------



## mrsap

jessica9785 said:


> Those of us sitting at day 37 will be able to prove/ disprove this theory any day now.


Which resort?


----------



## Mexacajun

mrsap said:


> Which resort?


OKW extended for me.


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> Those of us sitting at day 37 will be able to prove/ disprove this theory any day now.


Sure hope so I'm hoping it means we pass and they have the estoppel done too.  This is the worst.


----------



## RamblinWreck

jessica9785 said:


> Those of us sitting at day 37 will be able to prove/ disprove this theory any day now.


In 4 more days you'll be breaking new territory for 2022 whether you pass or get taken!


----------



## jessica9785

mrsap said:


> Which resort?


SSR


----------



## hglenn

mrsap said:


> Which resort?


BWV


----------



## mejones1115

mrsap said:


> Which resort?


AKV for us.


----------



## mrsap

jessica9785 said:


> SSR


SSR here, too. I just got an email from my broker and my heart dropped… but it was just the ROFR Newsletter report for March.


----------



## btherrell521

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Happy 4/20 indeed!


Who was your Broker?


----------



## JGINPL

Another pretty quite day so far!


----------



## Hopfather28

btherrell521 said:


> Who was your Broker?


Fidelity. Closing docs have already been delivered to me and returned. Mason Title is moving fast.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

mejones1115 said:


> AKV for us.


me too


----------



## btherrell521

Hopfather28 said:


> Fidelity. Closing docs have already been delivered to me and returned. Mason Title is moving fast.


Good, that's who I used also.  I'm at day 26, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Hopfather28

I find it very hard to believe I am the only one who passed today. Although maybe they're doing them in batches based on resort. Either way...good luck everyone! My add-on-itis is cured...for now.


----------



## lkpat1983

Hopfather28 said:


> I find it very hard to believe I am the only one who passed today. Although maybe they're doing them in batches based on resort. Either way...good luck everyone! My add-on-itis is cured...for now.


I'm waiting on PVB also, but only recently submitted. I'm not as worried about whether it will go through (No buy-backs of PVB for a while it seems) just anxious to get rolling! Congrats!


----------



## btherrell521

Hopfather28 said:


> I find it very hard to believe I am the only one who passed today. Although maybe they're doing them in batches based on resort. Either way...good luck everyone! My add-on-itis is cured...for now.


I have a SSR sent 3-25 and PVB sent 3-29, so it's probably spiritic.


----------



## Redheadprincess

I have some news I will share shortly.


----------



## shand32783

Morganjacar said:


> 1) look at ROFR - with VGF since it's currently selling this is not a worry.
> 2) I usually have a price I want to spend without regard to hurting the sellers feelings.
> 
> Some sellers are not reasonable with their asking prices, the above contract looks pretty reasonable. I say shoot for the stars and see what the broker says! (Some brokers are reasonable while others assume buyers are uneducated and try to spin their agenda)


VGF was just an example. I'm trying to factor in what has been taken and what *might *pass. I've been Roz'd on a couple now and looking back at what actually might pass as with a larger contract, I'm not just trying to clear contracts for an agency if you know  what I mean. =)  I want value, but at what most likely would just barely pass... =)


----------



## Sandisw

shand32783 said:


> VGF was just an example. I'm trying to factor in what has been taken and what *might *pass. I've been Roz'd on a couple now and looking back at what actually might pass as with a larger contract, I'm not just trying to clear contracts for an agency if you know  what I mean. =)  I want value, but at what most likely would just barely pass... =)


All you can do is use our ROFR thread as a guide and go from there.

If you look at what is being taken, then offering above that has a better chance than if you offer below it.

 Buying from an international sellers has a much higher chance of passing as it seems that DVD never takes those.

Other than that, you just never know,,,sometimes they take ones that are surprise and other times, one passes and it’s a shock.


----------



## DKZB

We are day 26 as seller on SSR. Definitely a lot less nerve racking on this side of the table. Fingers crossed for all those pushing 30 days +

The way I always looked at it when buying was going longer meant more chance of passing. Most of the data supports the theory that passes on average go longer than those that are taken.


----------



## Redheadprincess

So finally on our fifth try, we did it.  Passed ROFR for the Beach Club.  International seller was the key.  We had closing documents from Mason Title  within 45 minutes of finding out that we passed. 


Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> So finally on our fifth try, we did it.  Passed ROFR for the Beach Club.  International seller was the key.  We had closing documents from Mason Title  within 45 minutes of finding out that we passed.
> 
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20


GREAT PRICE!!!!  Nice grab!  Out of curiosity - when did you make your offer on your first contract?


----------



## Redheadprincess

hglenn said:


> GREAT PRICE!!!!  Nice grab!  Out of curiosity - when did you make your offer on your first contract?


Back in mid December


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Nothing worse than passing ROFR to have to wait to close for a month after passing...


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> Back in mid December


You are a savage. I’d have given up by now!! Good for you!


----------



## Redheadprincess

hglenn said:


> You are a savage. I’d have given up by now!! Good for you!


This was our last try.  Decided to try one last time if we find an international seller, which we did. Otherwise, we would have gone direct.


----------



## JKS DVC

JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20


----------



## shand32783

Redheadprincess said:


> This was our last try.  Decided to try one last time if we find an international seller, which we did. Otherwise, we would have gone direct.


Did you just ask the broker if they had any international seller ones?


----------



## MickeyismyCat

> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20



Good luck on this one.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

I've read some posts about international sellers and I'm curious.  Does DVC ROFR typically pass on contracts international sellers?


----------



## hglenn

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I've read some posts about international sellers and I'm curious.  Does DVC ROFR typically pass on contracts international sellers?


Yes that’s the general consensus.


----------



## suzking7

shand32783 said:


> Did you just ask the broker if they had any international seller ones?


Like others have asked, how do you find international sellers?


----------



## Redheadprincess

shand32783 said:


> Did you just ask the broker if they had any international seller ones?


I asked specifically about contracts I was interested in buying.


----------



## Redheadprincess

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I've read some posts about international sellers and I'm curious.  Does DVC ROFR typically pass on contracts international sellers?


Yes, they typically do pass on those contracts.


----------



## RKS03

Why does Disney pass on them? Assuming there must be some downside for them. I would have thought they’d get the best deals.


----------



## KTownRaider

NA


----------



## mejones1115

suzking7 said:


> Like others have asked, how do you find international sellers?


I know with our broker their listings will say the seller lives outside the US.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

JKS DVC said:


> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20


I made my first resale offer this week which was accepted but not yet off to DVC for ROFR.  I am SO excited, but also doubtful my $124 ppt will make it through. Glad to see you are in the same ballpark!


----------



## JKS DVC

Alice in Okie-land said:


> I made my first resale offer this week which was accepted but not yet off to DVC for ROFR.  I am SO excited, but also doubtful my $124 ppt will make it through. Glad to see you are in the same ballpark!


This is (hopefully) my first DVC purchase, so I am keeping my fingers crossed too! There is one from the Jan-March thread that passed at $123, so I think we can feel optimistic: $123-$17220-140-AKV-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24

Good luck!


----------



## cmanuli

Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18

Think we are on day 34 tomorrow! Still have no idea which way it will go!


----------



## keirabella2012

Redheadprincess said:


> So finally on our fifth try, we did it.  Passed ROFR for the Beach Club.  International seller was the key.  We had closing documents from Mason Title  within 45 minutes of finding out that we passed.
> 
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20


Woohoo!! So happy for you. You had perseverance!!!


----------



## Redheadprincess

RKS03 said:


> Why does Disney pass on them? Assuming there must be some downside for them. I would have thought they’d get the best deals.


I was told by a broker that it takes several extra steps and paperwork to buy back an international contract so it seems Disney does not want to bother  with that.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21


WOOHOO!

I think this pretty much proves that they just won't take anything if the home resort is in active sales!


----------



## Arbogast

Day 36 waiting on AKV...


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> I think this pretty much proves that they just won't take anything if the home resort is in active sales!



WOOHOO!  What a great price!!!


----------



## hglenn

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> I think this pretty much proves that they just won't take anything if the home resort is in active sales!


Love that price!!  that's our Plan B if our current contract in ROFR is taken!  just need to find a seller willing to comply!  LOL


----------



## RamblinWreck

hglenn said:


> Love that price!!  that's our Plan B if our current contract in ROFR is taken!  just need to find a seller willing to comply!  LOL


Good luck!

So far not very many sellers seem willing to bring the price down, but I'm definitely not the only one that scored a good deal! My contract is about as stripped as they come, but someone else posted one they got at $152 per point that's fully loaded. I think that's an even better deal than mine!


----------



## purplenancy27

kandlsutton said:


> Can you share which broker? Board sponsor has a similar contract (dec uy 50/21, 50/22, etc) for $118pp.  Pretty big spread…


F and they just had another just like this one. It was listed at $92 pp. We settled on $80.


----------



## MinnieSueB

RamblinWreck said:


> Good luck!
> 
> So far not very many sellers seem willing to bring the price down, but I'm definitely not the only one that scored a good deal! My contract is about as stripped as they come, but someone else posted one they got at $152 per point that's fully loaded. I think that's an even better deal than mine!


Congrats!  I had a feeling we were all Golden.  If the seller will not come down as much as you like, negotiate closing costs & MFs.  That's what I did at $170/pt on my 100pt which brings down your costs. We are now closed & waiting on contract being added.  I have 91 points that will expire 5/31 but hoping to trade out those points on our end of May trip or I will fire sale on a transfer and make it back that way.  I think it's a great time to see who really wants to sell their VGF contract right now.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21


----------



## tnbeth1972

tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21


----------



## hhisc16

tnbeth1972 said:


> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21


Welcome to HHI! That is a deal!
After passing ROFR, make sure to check out the DHHIR owners page!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/hhi-owners-and-beach-lovers-group-thread.3836805/


----------



## hhisc16

tnbeth1972 said:


> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21


I also recommend watching this thread to see the closing times after ROFR.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/


----------



## Ruttangel

As Horatio said to Hamlet
"Something is rotten in the state of DVC.
What is taking so long on these decisions!! Please, just put me out of my misery" [sic]


----------



## jessica9785

Ruttangel said:


> As Horatio said to Hamlet
> "Something is rotten in the state of DVC.
> What is taking so long on these decisions!! Please, just put me out of my misery" [sic]


I’m convinced they went on spring break.


----------



## mrsap

Ruttangel said:


> As Horatio said to Hamlet
> "Something is rotten in the state of DVC.
> What is taking so long on these decisions!! Please, just put me out of my misery" [sic]


At first I was like, these are just extra points, whenever we hear we hear. Today on day 30 I’m like…


----------



## MalorieA

Almost at 30 days here. We just had to sign an addendum to the contract. Fidelity said the representative name was not on the contract and Disney asked for an addendum. My husband goes…”yeah cause they wanna buy it”. Hahah I said orrrr maybe they don’t wanna mess with it Either way, they’ve touched it


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> I’m convinced they went on spring break.


Somethings up that's for sure.  I'd gladly go down and help them out    I'd make sure everyone passed


----------



## BeachClub2014

mejones1115 said:


> Somethings up that's for sure.  I'd gladly go down and help them out    I'd make sure everyone passed


LOL, you have my vote!


----------



## hglenn

3 ROFR responses since the 14th....  seems super strange - especially with so many people at 30 days or more....  so many things to speculate.  My broker just keeps saying "they do what they want!" and I don't know if there is a more accurate assessment....  The good news is - all 3 of those are passes....


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> 3 ROFR responses since the 14th....  seems super strange - especially with so many people at 30 days or more....  so many things to speculate.  My broker just keeps saying "they do what they want!" and I don't know if there is a more accurate assessment....  The good news is - all 3 of those are passes....


Only 3 for people on the boards...we have no idea how many decisions have been made since only a fraction of buyers post here!!!  Just may be a slow time for the DIS!!! LOL


----------



## btherrell521

hglenn said:


> 3 ROFR responses since the 14th....  seems super strange - especially with so many people at 30 days or more....  so many things to speculate.  My broker just keeps saying "they do what they want!" and I don't know if there is a more accurate assessment....  The good news is - all 3 of those are passes....


It's pure torture


----------



## Morganjacar

RamblinWreck said:


> Good luck!
> 
> So far not very many sellers seem willing to bring the price down, but I'm definitely not the only one that scored a good deal! My contract is about as stripped as they come, but someone else posted one they got at $152 per point that's fully loaded. I think that's an even better deal than mine!


That was me! So happy to see yours pass!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sandisw said:


> Only 3 for people on the boards...we have no idea how many decisions have been made since only a fraction of buyers post here!!!  Just may be a slow time for the DIS!!! LOL


But our ROFR's are the only ones that matter!


----------



## dado4

BeachClub2014 said:


> But our ROFR's are the only ones that matter!


True! We are the ones finding the price floor. Also, I can't care about a contract I don't know about (the old tree falls in the forest analogy).


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> Only 3 for people on the boards...we have no idea how many decisions have been made since only a fraction of buyers post here!!!  Just may be a slow time for the DIS!!! LOL


well, right.... I get that...  there are a few in a Facebook group I've seen, too...  just not as active as usual.....


----------



## BeachClub2014

dado4 said:


> True! We are the ones finding the price floor. Also, I can't care about a contract I don't know about (the old tree falls in the forest analogy).


Exactly!


----------



## kash92

RamblinWreck said:


> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> I think this pretty much proves that they just won't take anything if the home resort is in active sales!


This is awesome! I can't believe the accepted price!! Most people we went to scoffed at prices in the 160's. Of course, we were making offers on loaded contracts. You're making me rethink our strategy!! 

We are not yet DVC members, and struck out twice before, so we've been pretty reasonable with our offers. Gives me hope that we'll finally join the club. 

Congrats on the sale! Looks like you did splendidly!


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

I see on the DVC Fan FB page that a 175 point SSR passed ROFR today for $135 pp. It was an international seller.


----------



## Jay_Disney

Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21

Trying again. I was so close to just going direct but couldn't decide on Riviera or VGF. When they accepted this offer I figured why not, even though I'm still feeling like I'd be lucky if this passed. If this doesn't go through I think im just going direct. I don't know how you guys do it


----------



## hglenn

Jay_Disney said:


> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> Trying again. I was so close to just going direct but couldn't decide on Riviera or VGF. When they accepted this offer I figured why not, even though I'm still feeling like I'd be lucky if this passed. If this doesn't go through I think im just going direct. I don't know how you guys do it


Same for us.....  however, I think we'll try resale one more time because we really want BWV but I'm not paying direct pricing for that!


----------



## CaitMcH

CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21

This was our first try, so hopefully we'll be trying again soon


----------



## mcdieselsauce

Mcdieselsauce—-$140-$3500-25-AKV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28  passed 4/21.  Cancelled 4/21(seller wanted to move closing)

Mcdieselsauce---$132-$5280-40-SSR- -0/21, 60/22, 40/23- sent 3/24  taken 4/21


----------



## Jay_Disney

hglenn said:


> Same for us.....  however, I think we'll try resale one more time because we really want BWV but I'm not paying direct pricing for that!


I'm the same! I WILL NOT pay direct pricing for BRV,  so fingers crossed this gets passed!


----------



## Kjdisney

mcdieselsauce said:


> Mcdieselsauce—-$140-$3500-25-AKV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28  passed 4/21.  Cancelled 4/21(seller wanted to move closing)
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$132-$5280-40-SSR- -0/21, 60/22, 40/23- sent 3/24  taken 4/21


Wow, I was thinking small contracts were pretty safe from ROFR!  So sorry


----------



## jessica9785

mcdieselsauce said:


> Mcdieselsauce—-$140-$3500-25-AKV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28  passed 4/21.  Cancelled 4/21(seller wanted to move closing)
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$132-$5280-40-SSR- -0/21, 60/22, 40/23- sent 3/24  taken 4/21


They took your 40pts?!? They must be desperate. No way my 270pts goes through.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

jessica9785 said:


> They took your 40pts?!? They must be desperate. No way my 270pts goes through.


My plan to gobble up all the <50 has been foiled! 

Have no fear, your 270 point contract will clear.


----------



## harmon54

Jay_Disney said:


> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> Trying again. I was so close to just going direct but couldn't decide on Riviera or VGF. When they accepted this offer I figured why not, even though I'm still feeling like I'd be lucky if this passed. If this doesn't go through I think im just going direct. I don't know how you guys do it


I lost a BRV at $118 but maybe with the lack of any movement lately this can just slip through.  We ended up buying VGF direct.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21


----------



## DKZB

DKZB said:


> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21


On a side note, since this was a private sale I got the email directly from Disney. They sent it at 6pm. Maybe they are working late hours trying to catch up!


----------



## btherrell521

Happy Friyayy!  For pixie dust for everyone today!!!


----------



## mejones1115

Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28 PASSED 04/22

Finally have our very first contract!!!  But still waiting on our 160 points from 03/14.  But this gives us hope and we have finally joined the DVC club 

Forgot to mention they issued our estoppel certificate with the pass.


----------



## btherrell521

btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, TAKEN 4-22 Seller paying 2022 Dues and CC


----------



## JBrennan1061

btherrell521 said:


> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, TAKEN 4-22


And now I'm nervous I have one in at 139 at Saratoga sent around the same time. Mines a much smaller contract. Did you have the seller paying the dues?


----------



## harmon54

DKZB said:


> On a side note, since this was a private sale I got the email directly from Disney. They sent it at 6pm. Maybe they are working late hours trying to catch up!


Out of curiosity do you still have to pay closing costs when Disney takes it?


----------



## MFMont

harmon54 said:


> Out of curiosity do you still have to pay closing costs when Disney takes it?


I misread. Disney gets all provisions of the contract, so if under the original contract, the seller pays closing, it would be the same for Disney. Disney does factor this in when they ROFR so having the seller pay the maint. fees in order to make your purchase look better, has no effect on if or if not Disney exercises ROFR.


----------



## JBrennan1061

btherrell521 said:


> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, TAKEN 4-22


And now I'm nervous I have one in at 139 at Saratoga sent around the same time. Mins a much smaller contract. Did you have the seller paying the dues?


----------



## Sandisw

harmon54 said:


> Out of curiosity do you still have to pay closing costs when Disney takes it?



When Disney buys the contract, all the terms of the original contract are the same.  They took my SSR 4/1 and I am still waiting on paperwork.  But, I was told they won't send it until 7 to 10 days prior to the closing date of the contract...that was put at 5/21...so I am just waiting.  I had hoped they would try to close sooner, but not looking likely,  as I wanted the money to put right back toward my direct purchase...oh well.  So, they work on their own time, even when they are the buyers!


----------



## btherrell521

JBrennan1061 said:


> And now I'm nervous I have one in at 139 at Saratoga sent around the same time. Mins a much smaller contract. Did you have the seller paying the dues?


Yes, seller paying 2022 dues and CC


----------



## JBrennan1061

btherrell521 said:


> Yes, seller paying 2022 dues and CC


Gotcha I'm paying both for mine so maybe I got a chance then if I add that into my total I'm at like 159 a point


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28 PASSED 04/22
> 
> Finally have our very first contract!!!  But still waiting on our 160 points from 03/14.  But this gives us hope and we have finally joined the DVC club
> 
> Forgot to mention they issued our estoppel certificate with the pass.


All of us who sent ours in two weeks before this one like


----------



## Sarah T.

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> TroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-0/21, 533/22, 300/23- sent 3/27
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21


----------



## hglenn

jessica9785 said:


> All of us who sent ours in two weeks before this one like


On point....


----------



## joarath

Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18


----------



## LadybugsMum

JBrennan1061 said:


> Gotcha I'm paying both for mine so maybe I got a chance then if I add that into my total I'm at like 159 a point


Just keep your hopes even. My contract was taken and I was paying CC and partial dues on half of the points.


----------



## CaitMcH

CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22

Second time's the charm!


----------



## christophles

christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22

Even though I cancelled this contract, the broker still let it go through. No surprise though that it was taken.


----------



## Junebug2

Oh man so many taken back… I was hopeful my SSR at $136pp would pass considering my $125pp was taken, but now I’m not so sure.


----------



## cmanuli

cmanuli said:


> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18
> 
> Think we are on day 34 tomorrow! Still have no idea which way it will go!


Just got taken 4/22!


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> All of us who sent ours in two weeks before this one like


I never would have thought we'd have our 2nd contract pass before our first since they were 2 weeks apart.  Hopefully we'll all hear soon on those earlier ones.  It's almost like they forgot about us.


----------



## kkediana

I’m on day 36.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ROFR is heading back into spring/summer/fall 2020 timelines. What's the excuse though? There's not a shut down this time to cause delays. Is it just the sheer amount of resales going through?


----------



## hglenn

kkediana said:


> I’m on day 36.


32 here..  and almost every contract I've seen pass this week was sent after me...  So strange.  I love to try to analyze the responses and try to figure it all out.....but at the end of the day there really seems to be no rhyme or reason to any of it...  other than international sellers seem to always pass....


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> 32 here..  and almost every contract I've seen pass this week was sent after me...  So strange.  I love to try to analyze the responses and try to figure it all out.....but at the end of the day there really seems to be no rhyme or reason to any of it...  other than international sellers seem to always pass....


40 here so really frustrated.


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> 40 here so really frustrated.


I am too.  Especially since I can see no way ours passes....  If it does, I'll literally fall out of my chair....


----------



## kkediana

hglenn said:


> I am too.  Especially since I can see no way ours passes....  If it does, I'll literally fall out of my chair....


I highly doubt ours will pass, $110 for OKW. Here’s hoping that we both fall out of chairs!!


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22


Glad I got this love the resort, I actually increased the purchase price to 120 a point from 110 because I wanted this contract!  Hope I didn’t overpay


----------



## hglenn

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> Glad I got this love the resort, I actually increased the purchase price to 120 a point from 110 because I wanted this contract!  Hope I didn’t overpay


I think there is a difference between "overpaying" and "paying what you think it's worth".  At the end of the day, you decided what it was worth to you and it worked out.  As someone who is always looking for a "good value" I'm realizing that in this process that doesn't always translate to the lowest possible price.  If you want it and it suits your needs then I don't think you should consider it overpaying.  And, in your case, even if you did, it was only $250.  I doubt that changes your life in any way...  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JGINPL

hglenn said:


> I think there is a difference between "overpaying" and "paying what you think it's worth".  At the end of the day, you decided what it was worth to you and it worked out.  As someone who is always looking for a "good value" I'm realizing that in this process that doesn't always translate to the lowest possible price.  If you want it and it suits your needs then I don't think you should consider it overpaying.  And, in your case, even if you did, it was only $250.  I doubt that changes your life in any way...  Congratulations!!!!


Very good advice


----------



## redboat45

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> Glad I got this love the resort, I actually increased the purchase price to 120 a point from 110 because I wanted this contract!  Hope I didn’t overpay


How are there no 2023 points?


----------



## LadybugsMum

redboat45 said:


> How are there no 2023 points?


Transferred out most likely.


----------



## JGINPL

redboat45 said:


> How are there no 2023 points?


Yeah pretty sure they transferred out.  But that is ok, i'm getting reimbursed those dues at closing.  (estimated at least)


----------



## Jay_Disney

harmon54 said:


> I lost a BRV at $118 but maybe with the lack of any movement lately this can just slip through.  We ended up buying VGF direct.


I remember seeing your $118 be taken  really hoping this gets through but won't be shocked if it doesn't. VGF direct is great too!


----------



## redboat45

LadybugsMum said:


> Transferred out most likely.


ah I didn't realize transferring didn't have the same 50% limit as borrowing.


----------



## Sandisw

redboat45 said:


> ah I didn't realize transferring didn't have the same 50% limit as borrowing.


Nope, because you are moving them to another membership and transferred points can not be borrowed for trips!


----------



## RKS03

I sold a 25 point loaded February use year BWV contract for 168 that passed today.  Took about  25 days.


----------



## JGINPL

Jay_Disney said:


> I remember seeing your $118 be taken  really hoping this gets through but won't be shocked if it doesn't. VGF direct is great too!


Yeah I just wanted a few Boulder Ridge Points before the refurb happens.  Who knows what will happen with prices after that.  Great location and a fun place to unwind after the parks, and who can forget Geyser Point!  Good Luck on yours passing!


----------



## Jay_Disney

JGINPL said:


> Yeah I just wanted a few Boulder Ridge Points before the refurb happens.  Who knows what will happen with prices after that.  Great location and a fun place to unwind after the parks, and who can forget Geyser Point!  Good Luck on yours passing!


I also felt like I wanted to get in before the refurb cause maybe prices could increase  I loved our time during Christmas last year and really enjoyed Geyser Point in the evenings. Thanks for the good luck, im gonna need it!


----------



## redboat45

RKS03 said:


> I sold a 25 point loaded February use year BWV contract for 168 that passed today.  Took about  25 days.


That's awesome! I hope BWV can hold it's value for another year or 2, until I can buy into the new DLT.   I have that exact same contract but it's my grandfathered contract so can't sell until I buy more direct.  I can't believe how much they've gone up. I bought the year before they started segregating blue/white card memberships, for $93 a point!


----------



## RKS03

redboat45 said:


> That's awesome! I hope BWV can hold it's value for another year or 2, until I can buy into the new DLT.   I have that exact same contract but it's my grandfathered contract so can't sell until I buy more direct.  I can't believe how much they've gone up. I bought the year before they started segregating blue/white card memberships, for $93 a point!


Also bought the 25 points to qualify for blue card but didn’t need it anymore after buying into VGF direct.  Also selling a larger BWV but hasn’t sold yet.  Almost reconsidering selling that contract because I do love the property but will sell if I get asking as I really don’t need that many points.


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22

The third time was a charm!!!


----------



## TroJo

TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22

Passed today. No surpise here. However I am surprised I heard about this one first - I have another contract in ROFR that was submitted a week earlier on 3/20.


----------



## kkediana

kkediana said:


> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17


Disney took it after waiting 36 days


----------



## mejones1115

TroJo said:


> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> Passed today. No surpise here. However I am surprised I heard about this one first - I have another contract in ROFR that was submitted a week earlier on 3/20.


Same thing with us.  Our 03/28 contract passed today but our one from 03/14 is still waiting.  Really hoping that one passes since it's our main contract with 160 points vs our add on of 50.


----------



## mejones1115

kkediana said:


> Disney took it after waiting 36 days


That worries me for ours that's been out 39 days.  Our other one that was sent in 25 days ago just passed today.


----------



## rundisney79

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32506-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-seller pays 1/2 closing- sent 3/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> TroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-0/21, 533/22, 300/23- sent 3/27
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-0/21, 37/22, 75/23- sent 3/21
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebates 2023 MFs- sent 3/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Pleasantly surprised...

rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


----------



## snelvis

rofl today okw $120 for 200 pts. will try again...


----------



## kkediana

I am going to try bidding with an international seller this time for OKW. Taking  advice from some of you who have indicated that this may be a better option. Can’t hurt!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22


----------



## kkediana

snelvis said:


> rofl today okw $120 for 200 pts. will try again...


sorry to hear that.


----------



## kkediana

mejones1115 said:


> That worries me for ours that's been out 39 days.  Our other one that was sent in 25 days ago just passed today.


I agree, seems like it‘s longer when Disney takes it!


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22


Wow! That addonitis hit you quick.  Another great price!!  Good luck!


----------



## hglenn

So I finally received an email from the title company that they had received the response from Disney on my contract but literally zero indication if it passed or if Disney took it...  Just said that my broker would contact me... To me, that's likely bad news since they didn't indicate any next steps or any favorable comment at all but why wouldn't they just tell me?  I'm sure I'll hear from the broker today.....but still.....


----------



## MFMont

kkediana said:


> I agree, seems like it‘s longer when Disney takes it!


Had two BWV taken in the last month and neither was more than 20 days.


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> Had two BWV taken in the last month and neither was more than 20 days.


I was thinking the same.....  I think it seems like they take them quicker than pass them....


----------



## Redheadprincess

hglenn said:


> Wow! That addonitis hit you quick.  Another great price!!  Good luck!


Another international seller with same use year, loaded, simply could not pass up.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Waiting on Aulani ROFR is the most irritating ROFR, I've decided.


----------



## kkediana

Feeling optimistic about bidding on an international seller, the broker called to say that my odds of getting this have increased dramatically  only downside is that i would have to provide my ss# at closing.


----------



## Cyberc1978

kkediana said:


> only downside is that i would have to provide my ss# at closing.


Why is that bad? I mean it’s only for the title company


----------



## flute38

flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> Keep us posted if you at least hear the offer.  Last year, they offered OKW owners like $80, admitting that selling it on the resale market could gain them more.


I chatted up the guide who was out at the DVC desk one night about DVC offering okw extensions again to those who own 2042 contracts like us who got them through gratuitous transfer and mentioned the other DVC guy said they were buying back points and if it would be worth it to sell the okw back and rebuy at the 2057 expiration date.  He said definitely not worth the exchange because they are paying $95-$100 per point for OKW and SSR right now and mainly to allow DVC owners so get a credit towards buying one of the newer long expiration contracts.   He also said they are hoping to have the member get together a and DVC events back up and running in a few weeks since everything else is coming back.  I forgot to ask if there was any special advantage or discount if buying onboard.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Sorry that they seem to have reverted to their old, heel-dragging ways of taking forever for ROFR. It's excruciating, I know!


----------



## BeachClub2014

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thank you! You're the best!


----------



## M23F5

M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6


----------



## hglenn

hglenn said:


> So I finally received an email from the title company that they had received the response from Disney on my contract but literally zero indication if it passed or if Disney took it...  Just said that my broker would contact me... To me, that's likely bad news since they didn't indicate any next steps or any favorable comment at all but why wouldn't they just tell me?  I'm sure I'll hear from the broker today.....but still.....


Still no word from my broker.....  literally have no idea if my contract passed or was taken.... So frustrating.  I'm not going to call them out on here but likely won't buy from again.....


----------



## Cr8tive

hglenn said:


> Still no word from my broker.....  literally have no idea if my contract passed or was taken.... So frustrating.  I'm not going to call them out on here but likely won't buy from again.....


That's tough, especially on the weekend. Hopefully they'll get back to you tomorrow. Hang in there!


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> Still no word from my broker.....  literally have no idea if my contract passed or was taken.... So frustrating.  I'm not going to call them out on here but likely won't buy from again.....



Some brokers don’t work weekends…but if they do, I’d ask to see if any other one in the office can give you info.


----------



## Cr8tive

Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24

(32 days)


----------



## kkediana

Cyberc1978 said:


> Why is that bad? I mean it’s only for the title company


Personally, I don’t mind, the broker said that was the downside. Some of my friends will never give their ss.


----------



## Cyberc1978

kkediana said:


> Personally, I don’t mind, the broker said that was the downside. Some of my friends will never give their ss.



In my country most people, myself included don't provide our SSN just anyone. However if I call my phone company, internet company etc they all ask for it as a way to look me up. That also mean that I can't even buy their services without providing my SSN.

I assume fraud is one reason they ask for it, then I can't open a new phone number in the name of John Doe.

With that said, when I sold a DVC contract, the FIRPTA agent had to go back and find the SSN of the person who sold me the contract originally. All my paperwork had the SSN blacked out so he had to ask the title company for it, so I never saw it, and I didn't need to.


----------



## Ruttangel

Strange circumstance on OKW
It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80



Maybe those will start arriving soon.


----------



## pianomanzano

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80


I don't think it's in their interest to do so. With ROFR, they can take contracts to resell when/as they need them. If they were to offer something like $100/pt, those sellers with reduced listings will easily jump at that offer since it's pretty much at the same price or slightly more than what they're listed for (since the sellers won't have to pay commission to a broker). I don't think it's in DVC's interest to hold a ton of points unless they have the demand for it, and given the latest price hike for OKW/SSR/AKL the demand for those places will drop in favor of the VGF/RIV/AUL.


----------



## Ruttangel

pianomanzano said:


> I don't think it's in their interest to do so. With ROFR, they can take contracts to resell when/as they need them. If they were to offer something like $100/pt, those sellers with reduced listings will easily jump at that offer since it's pretty much at the same price or slightly more than what they're listed for (since the sellers won't have to pay commission to a broker). I don't think it's in DVC's interest to hold a ton of points unless they have the demand for it, and given the latest price hike for OKW/SSR/AKL the demand for those places will drop in favor of the VGF/RIV/AUL.


I just treat OKW differently as it is a big elephant in the room for DVC as it will have loads of owners leaving in 2042 and they need to switch as many points to 2057 expiry


----------



## OverEZPZ

hglenn said:


> Still no word from my broker.....  literally have no idea if my contract passed or was taken.... So frustrating.  I'm not going to call them out on here but likely won't buy from again.....


Argh! Yes, it’s sooo frustrating to deal with an incompetent broker. This is my first time buying a contract, but I certainly know one when I see one. Would you mind DM’ing me who you went through?


----------



## rollnstns

in a few hours it will be day 38 for me. I believe someone will be at 43, that's a new mark for 2022, correct?


----------



## Mexacajun

rollnstns said:


> in a few hours it will be day 38 for me. I believe someone will be at 43, that's a new mark for 2022, correct?


That would be me. 43 tomorrow.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

rollnstns said:


> in a few hours it will be day 38 for me. I believe someone will be at 43, that's a new mark for 2022, correct?


There’s someone in a DVC Facebook group that waited 49 days. She just passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago. It was a loaded SSR contract.


----------



## Mexacajun

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*



Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24


----------



## DKZB

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80


Same thing is happening with SSR. ROFR is causing people not to buy which is causing sellers to lower prices but the buyers just aren’t there because of the high ROFR rates/prices.


----------



## alohatok1986

Is Disney more likely to take loaded contracts? That’s the only regret I have about the one I’m waiting to hear on…. No points til October 2023


----------



## Cyberc1978

alohatok1986 said:


> Is Disney more likely to take loaded contracts? That’s the only regret I have about the one I’m waiting to hear on…. No points til October 2023



Only Disney knows which contracts they find interesting. However price and amount of points available play a factor in their decision.


----------



## DKZB

alohatok1986 said:


> Is Disney more likely to take loaded contracts? That’s the only regret I have about the one I’m waiting to hear on…. No points til October 2023


There is very little evidence supporting that it makes them more or less likely. Last year, I had a loaded contract pass at a low price and another stripped contract was taken at a slightly higher price on the same day. I’ve also seen the reverse. Bottom line, sometimes ROFR doesn’t make sense and I think that is often the point!

On a separate note, I ALWAYS go for loaded contracts because I have found you can often negotiate a similar price or sometime better. Think about it, it’s loaded because someone didn’t use it. If they don’t use it, they are more likely to want to sell…..that’s my logic anyway.


----------



## Bearval

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80


They were going for the large (1000 point plus ) contracts with the $80 offer.  Those buyers are far and few between and an $80 offer is pretty  fair for those monsters especially when you are not paying a broker commission to sell.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80



It's also important to make the distinction between OKW-2042 contracts and OKW-2057 contracts. The extended contracts are generally selling in the $130 - $150 range.


----------



## Mexacajun

BeachClub2014 said:


> It's also important to make the distinction between OKW-2042 contracts and OKW-2057 contracts. The extended contracts are generally selling in the $130 - $150 range.


Yeah that is why I have low confidence that I will get mine at $117 (even though it was stripped). Hopefully I hear today.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Mexacajun said:


> Yeah that is why I have low confidence that I will get mine at $117 (even though it was stripped). Hopefully I hear today.


Good luck! I am waiting to hear back on a 2057 extended contract at $130. I am guessing it's a 50/50 proposition, at best.


----------



## Arbogast

Day 40. I just want to know one way or another


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> That would be me. 43 tomorrow.


Us too.  Really hoping to hear either way so we can put another offer in for a different contract.  We've been eyeing one and I'm afraid they're going to wait too long to let us know and then it'll be gone.  I never would have thought our small contract that we submitted 2 weeks after this one would pass first.


----------



## Mexacajun

mejones1115 said:


> Us too.  Really hoping to hear either way so we can put another offer in for a different contract.  We've been eyeing one and I'm afraid they're going to wait too long to let us know and then it'll be gone.  I never would have thought our small contract that we submitted 2 weeks after this one would pass first.


I couldn’t wait. My addonitis was too strong. Sent in another contract yesterday. Eek!!


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> I couldn’t wait. My addonitis was too strong. Sent in another contract yesterday. Eek!!


Haha I saw that.  We submitted our very first contract on the 14th and it didn't even take a full 2 weeks for addonitis to get us.    I'm sure it won't be long for another, we just need to get a core contract so we can book our February trip for Princess.


----------



## Mexacajun

mejones1115 said:


> Haha I saw that.  We submitted our very first contract on the 14th and it didn't even take a full 2 weeks for addonitis to get us.    I'm sure it won't be long for another, we just need to get a core contract so we can book our February trip for Princess.


I had already booked a trip for next year with rented points (prior to buying in) in early January and then saw it was over marathon weekend. So now that has given us the reason to run!!


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> I had already booked a trip for next year with rented points (prior to buying in) in early January and then saw it was over marathon weekend. So now that has given us the reason to run!!


Of course    What races are you running?  Hubby's planning for the full for 24.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Mexacajun said:


> That would be me. 43 tomorrow.


Day 45 for me and still no word on rofr


----------



## jessica9785

Arbogast said:


> Day 40. I just want to know one way or another


42


----------



## mejones1115

Zazu the majordomo said:


> Day 45 for me and still no word on rofr


Something has got to give.  I'm hoping we'll see some action today or tomorrow with a mass amount passing.  This is crazy how long it's been.  I honestly kept thinking we must be missing the email but still nothing.


----------



## BeachClub2014

mejones1115 said:


> Something has got to give. I'm hoping we'll see some action today or tomorrow with a mass amount passing. This is crazy how long it's been. I honestly kept thinking we must be missing the email but still nothing.


UGH. I have two contracts pending a ROFR decision. Sounds like I should just settle in for the long wait. Grrrr!


----------



## badeacon

BeachClub2014 said:


> Good luck! I am waiting to hear back on a 2057 extended contract at $130. I am guessing it's a 50/50 proposition, at best.


I wonder why Disney would want to buy back a 2057 contract? I think they are probably buying back the 2042 contracts so can resale as 2057 as they are trying to alleviate the problem of the 2 ending dates with OKW. I think a $130  2057 OKW has a good chance to pass


----------



## JETSDAD

Ruttangel said:


> Strange circumstance on OKW
> It's being taken up to $120 but Loads of sellers can't find buyers so reducing listings to $105. Makes you wonder why DVC just doesn't email owners to offer $100 like they did last year when they went cheap and offered $80


I would have gladly taken them up on a $100/pt offer for my 280 pt OKW 2042 contract that's currently in ROFR at $103/pt.  I'd have been ahead once commission is factored in and so would Disney.  I'm guessing they would have a lot of taker at $100/pt on larger point contracts.


----------



## BeachClub2014

badeacon said:


> I wonder why Disney would want to buy back a 2057 contract? I think they are probably buying back the 2042 contracts so can resale as 2057 as they are trying to alleviate the problem of the 2 ending dates with OKW. I think a $130  2057 OKW has a good chance to pass


I sure hope that you're right!


----------



## JBrennan1061

Jbrennan1061 $139-$6075-38-SSR-AUG- 0/21, 76/22- 38/23 sent 3/28 PASSED 4/25!   I can't believe it I really thought I had no chance. I guess they really can't take them all. Good luck to everyone else waiting on ROFR.


----------



## btherrell521

JBrennan1061 said:


> Jbrennan1061 $139-$6075-38-SSR-AUG- 0/21, 76/22- 38/23 sent 3/28 PASSED 4/25!   I can't believe it I really thought I had no chance. I guess they really can't take them all. Good luck to everyone else waiting on ROFR.


Congrats!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.

Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


I'd talk to your broker about having that done now, just to be safe.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


Oh this is interesting.  This is one reason we've overlooked a few contracts because we knew there wouldn't be time to bank the points before we would take ownership of them.  Good to know that is something we could ask!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.



I had my sellers do it before it even went to ROFR.


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> I had my sellers do it before it even went to ROFR.


Are they still able to do it once it's in ROFR?  Or should it be done ahead of time?


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> Are they still able to do it once it's in ROFR?  Or should it be done ahead of time?



I think they can do it after and the title company just has to update the paperwork.


----------



## hglenn

hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
(my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)

And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Wow! Look at that awesome contract! Congratulations! Now I want a BWV contract lol.


----------



## OverEZPZ

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Congrats on scoring an awesome contract!  Disney’s loss is your gain.


----------



## Ruttangel

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Congratulations neighbor, those points will go a long long way at BWV


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Not sure if this appropriate to ask but did you offer way less than asking per point or just found a super low per point deal? That is an amazing price!! Congrats.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


I would ask immediately.
Once they make a decision on ROFR, it will freeze everything.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> I would ask immediately.
> Once they make a decision on ROFR, it will freeze everything.


I don't think that's true. Sellers can still USE points after a ROFR decision has been made, I'm not sure why they wouldn't be able to BANK points, particularly at the buyer's request.

This thread indicates people have done it. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/banking-etiquette-requests-during-rofr-some-advice-please.3813946/


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


I would ask the broker now. Amendments will probably be required to be resent to Disney. Not sure if it would impact ROFR timeline.


----------



## Huskerpaul

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Fantastic!  You give me hope mine will pass ROFR now. Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1

I'm curious if this is your first DVC contract?


----------



## keirabella2012

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


I purchased a contract back in December for June use year and asked the broker to have the seller bank the 2021 points before the contract was sent to ROFR. This was stipulated on the contract as part of the terms of sale. I would call your broker and ask about your situation.


----------



## hobbes42

Interesting.

hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25

I did not receive any notification of 'passed' or 'taken', but I received the closing documents today complete with unsigned deed and wire instructions.

So, I guess I'll assume it passed!


----------



## hobbes42

Now I hope this one:

hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4

gets taken as it was a backup to 3 others that have now all passed!


----------



## Rcfins13

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Awesome grab!


----------



## hglenn

Huskerpaul said:


> Fantastic!  You give me hope mine will pass ROFR now. Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> I'm curious if this is your first DVC contract?


Yes, this is our first contract!


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> Not sure if this appropriate to ask but did you offer way less than asking per point or just found a super low per point deal? That is an amazing price!! Congrats.


This was the full asking price.  If it had gotten taken we would've gone after a smaller contract for a much higher amount.


----------



## Huskerpaul

hglenn said:


> Yes, this is our first contract!


Me too.  Maybe Disney knows what any good dealer knows - the most important thing is getting the customer hooked, not the profit on the first sale. Therefore, first timers might get better average contract deals than those buying their 2nd+ resale contracts?


----------



## Sandisw

Huskerpaul said:


> Me too.  Maybe Disney knows what any good dealer knows - the most important thing is getting the customer hooked, not the profit on the first sale. Therefore, first timers might get better average contract deals than those buying their 2nd+ resale contracts?



Don’t think happens. Many first time buyers get contracts taken. And many current owners have gotten great deals to pass.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Sandisw said:


> Don’t think happens. Many first time buyers get contracts taken. And many current owners have gotten great deals to pass.


I'm sure you are right.  And just to prove it, watch my contract get taken.


----------



## btherrell521

btherrell521- $164-$11500 70 PVB June- 105/22 70/23 70/24 sent 3/29, passed 4/25 seller paying 2022 dues


----------



## mejones1115

Huskerpaul said:


> I'm sure you are right.  And just to prove it, watch my contract get taken.


I really think it's just luck of the draw at this point    Our very first dvc contract was submitted on 03/14 and we are still waiting to hear on it.  We got a case of addonitis and sent another small contract in for rofr on 03/28 and we just heard on Friday that it had passed.  I swear there is no rhyme or reason to what they do.  Maybe they pick out of a hat, pin the tail on the donkey, or play roulette.    There's still quite a few of us waiting to hear all from that same time...really hoping for some serious pixie dust for all of us this week.


----------



## Redheadprincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think that's true. Sellers can still USE points after a ROFR decision has been made, I'm not sure why they wouldn't be able to BANK points, particularly at the buyer's request.
> 
> This thread indicates people have done it.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/banking-etiquette-requests-during-rofr-some-advice-please.3813946/


It is in a contract how many points you get. Sellers cannot use points once you sign a contract that is going to ROFR. Stripped versus loaded contracts sell for different amounts. If a seller uses points that were supposed to go to the buyer, they will have to pay for them.


----------



## Rcfins13

mejones1115 said:


> I really think it's just luck of the draw at this point    Our very first dvc contract was submitted on 03/14 and we are still waiting to hear on it.  We got a case of addonitis and sent another small contract in for rofr on 03/28 and we just heard on Friday that it had passed.  I swear there is no rhyme or reason to what they do.  Maybe they pick out of a hat, pin the tail on the donkey, or play roulette.    There's still quite a few of us waiting to hear all from that same time...really hoping for some serious pixie dust for all of us this week.


LOL definitely. We're first time buyers ourselves. Looking to get 200 points at poly and have been waiting on ROFR since 3/21.


----------



## earfulofmagic

earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25 

(I included Fidelity's $195 admin fee in the costs above - wasn't sure if that's typically done but seems like it is based on older posts.)


----------



## Polychrome

Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30
and
Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> (my original thread says it was sent on 3/18, however, I found out later it wasn't sent until the 21st)
> 
> And there you have it...  Absolutely zero rhyme or reason as to how ROFR decides to take contracts. I had no faith in this passing at all....  BUT IT DID and we're so excited!!!!  Thank you for keeping me sane and sharing in my misery (first world problems) while I waited 35 days!  LOL


Amazing!!! Hopefully Disney has bought enough in the past few month and let some go through now.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Redheadprincess said:


> It is in a contract how many points you get. Sellers cannot use points once you sign a contract that is going to ROFR. Stripped versus loaded contracts sell for different amounts. If a seller uses points that were supposed to go to the buyer, they will have to pay for them.


I understand that. But sellers can use points that they didn't intend to sell. If they have 200 on hand and they plan to use 80 so they sell the contract as having 120, they can continue to use the 80. It's not like the ROFR process causes those 80 to get locked down somehow where the seller can't use them.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


I actually spoke to MS about this very topic. They let me know the “policy” internally is to allow members to bank after the banking deadline when it is “new”. She even put a note on my account to remind the next cast Cast member because I just had a June UY come through in the last week and I need to bank (wayyy past the deadline)!

I generally think it’s better to avoid needing the exception but if you NEED it, it should be there.


----------



## KAS323

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*




KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26

So excited! I hope everyone else hears today as well!


----------



## Mexacajun

KAS323 said:


> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> So excited! I hope everyone else hears today as well!


All these BWV passes sure tempts me to make an offer on one!


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> All these BWV passes sure tempts me to make an offer on one!


I mean, can’t hurt, right??


----------



## PoppyJ

PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Received closing documents from Mason before I even heard it passed!

This is the last of 4 resale contracts I purchased within a couple weeks. They all passed. Now just waiting to get my points!


----------



## Pens Fan

I have a question for you guys.  We (finally - after 13 days from passing ROFR) received our closing documents last night - , and while the names are correct they have changed the order from our other contracts.  On all of our other contracts I am listed first, then my husband and then our son.  On this one they listed my husband first, and me second, then our son.  I have reached out to the title company to see if that matters or needs to be changed, but thought I'd check with you guys as well.  Will this be an issue?  

It's annoying that it even came up as this was the first time I'd ever had a broker require a copy of one of our other deeds when we signed the original sales contract.  So it was right there in black and white .


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> I actually spoke to MS about this very topic. They let me know the “policy” internally is to allow members to bank after the banking deadline when it is “new”. She even put a note on my account to remind the next cast Cast member because I just had a June UY come through in the last week and I need to bank (wayyy past the deadline)!
> 
> I generally think it’s better to avoid needing the exception but if you NEED it, it should be there.



Except it is not consistent and not part of the rules, so they do not have to allow it...things have been noted by frontline CM's only to be denied by those higher up.  But, as you said, you can always try!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I understand that. But sellers can use points that they didn't intend to sell. If they have 200 on hand and they plan to use 80 so they sell the contract as having 120, they can continue to use the 80. It's not like the ROFR process causes those 80 to get locked down somehow where the seller can't use them.



To add, contracts are not even locked down after they close because until MA goes to transfer it, its still available for the seller to use.


----------



## Tx3Mom

Update 

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26

Received my closing documents via email this morning from Cammy at Mason!! Have not technically heard whether I passed ROFR yet lol 

Our first (2) DVC contracts!! Now just waiting for our Beach Club which was submitted on 04/02/2022! I really want that one to make it!


----------



## hglenn

YEAH!!!  That's so exciting! that's a good amount of points for 2023! Good luck on BCV.


----------



## CDKG

Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


----------



## alohatok1986

So many people getting awesome news today! Congrats to all those passing


----------



## hobbes42

CDKG said:


> Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


When this sale is over, I would find a new bank.  That seems very restrictive.


----------



## alohatok1986

CDKG said:


> Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


I have BoA and while I hate them for other reasons, I've wired funds for house purchases and sales 6x. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## disneyforsix

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Received closing documents from Mason before I even heard it passed!
> 
> This is the last of 4 resale contracts I purchased within a couple weeks. They all passed. Now just waiting to get my points



Does anyone know if this happens often, getting closing docs without being notified of pass/fail?  That is two reports of this happening over the past 2 days.  So strange!


----------



## CDKG

alohatok1986 said:


> I have BoA and while I hate them for other reasons, I've wired funds for house purchases and sales 6x. That doesn't sound right.


I was going off of the information I found online. I will try to give them a call and confirm.


----------



## soundofmusic13

soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26


----------



## austinjoel

austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28 , Passed 4/26


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan said:


> I have a question for you guys.  We (finally - after 13 days from passing ROFR) received our closing documents last night - , and while the names are correct they have changed the order from our other contracts.  On all of our other contracts I am listed first, then my husband and then our son.  On this one they listed my husband first, and me second, then our son.  I have reached out to the title company to see if that matters or needs to be changed, but thought I'd check with you guys as well.  Will this be an issue?
> 
> It's annoying that it even came up as this was the first time I'd ever had a broker require a copy of one of our other deeds when we signed the original sales contract.  So it was right there in black and white .



Quoting myself here - The title agent just got back to me and said they would redo the closing documents with the correct order.  I have no clue if it would have mattered, but I feel much better having them in the same order.


----------



## princesscinderella

CDKG said:


> Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


That’s definitely not true.  I have wired DVC closing funds through BoA online banking myself to Mason title.  It’s a $30 wire fee each time.  Cashier’s check is cheaper and if the seller is slow to get their documents signed it really doesn’t hold up the closing.


----------



## suzking7

PoppyJ said:


> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Received closing documents from Mason before I even heard it passed!
> 
> This is the last of 4 resale contracts I purchased within a couple weeks. They all passed. Now just waiting to get my points!


This one gives me hope on the BCV I’m waiting on!!  Congratulations!


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(e)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25


----------



## Kjdisney

CDKG said:


> Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


You need to speak with a branch manager, I have B of A and had no problem wiring funds.


----------



## pianomanzano

Kjdisney said:


> You need to speak with a branch manager, I have B of A and had no problem wiring funds.


Same did 2 resale contracts and used my boa account to wire funds both times with no problem!


----------



## JZ_LBNY

Sandisw said:


> Don’t think happens. Many first time buyers get contracts taken. And many current owners have gotten great deals to pass.


True. I’ve had 2 taken as a first time buyer. Waiting on my 3rd now.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

One thing I've learned from this thread is that waaaaaaaay too many of y'all are using Bank of America.


----------



## jessica9785

If I read about one more contract passing today sent on 3/28 or 3/29 I think I’m gonna drink bleach  Day 43 and stilllllllllll counting


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> One thing I've learned from this thread is that waaaaaaaay too many of y'all are using Bank of America.


one would expect Captain America to do the same?


----------



## hglenn

jessica9785 said:


> If I read about one more contract passing today sent on 3/28 or 3/29 I think I’m gonna drink bleach  Day 43 and stilllllllllll counting


Has your broker checked on it?  My broker checked on mine yesterday since it was beyond 30 days and we got the "pass" email later in the afternoon....


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> Has your broker checked on it?  My broker checked on mine yesterday since it was beyond 30 days and we got the "pass" email later in the afternoon....


I am on 44. I email them daily. I am sure they are tired of seeing my emails.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> one would expect Captain America to do the same?


Captain America likes to be reimbursed for ATM fees.


----------



## BeachClub2014

HIRyeDVC said:


> one would expect Captain America to do the same?


Nicely done!


----------



## mejones1115

Mexacajun said:


> I am on 44. I email them daily. I am sure they are tired of seeing my emails.


I emailed them last week and again this week.  Today is day 43 for us.  And the response I got is that Disney has slowed to 35-45 days.   Even though I had out in the email that our other contract that we submitted on the 28th had already passed.  It's so frustrating.  Our second contract was only for an extra 50 points so that doesn't do too much without a big contract since this is our first time with DVC.  Hopefully we'll hear soon but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## RamblinWreck

If Disney is going to start slowing to 35+ days, someone should try insisting that the contract not get sent to Disney for ROFR until there is only 31 days left until the closing date.

Don't you only have to give them 30 days?


----------



## jessica9785

hglenn said:


> Has your broker checked on it?  My broker checked on mine yesterday since it was beyond 30 days and we got the "pass" email later in the afternoon....


I sent an email to the concierge team yesterday and got “hang in there”.


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> I sent an email to the concierge team yesterday and got “hang in there”.


We've done that already and we're past the point of hanging in there.


----------



## Ruttangel

I think I’m now in 40+ day club, ive gone past stage 1. EXCITED! past stage 2 Disappointed   to Stage 3 Carefree  and a little bit delirious


----------



## mejones1115

I just got another response from our concierge saying they have over 60 contracts over 30 days now.


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> We've done that already and we're past the point of hanging in there.


Amen


----------



## kkediana

kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> If Disney is going to start slowing to 35+ days, someone should try insisting that the contract not get sent to Disney for ROFR until there is only 31 days left until the closing date.
> 
> Don't you only have to give them 30 days?



Yes they need at least 30 days. But as a seller, I’d never agree to that because as soon as that date passes buyers can walk.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Sandisw said:


> Yes they need at least 30 days. But as a seller, I’d never agree to that because as soon as that date passes buyers can walk.


If Disney didn’t get it back to you by the closing date, wouldn’t you then have recourse against them?

I’m sure you wouldn’t want to have to do that. But from a hypothetical standpoint.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> If Disney is going to start slowing to 35+ days, someone should try insisting that the contract not get sent to Disney for ROFR until there is only 31 days left until the closing date.
> 
> Don't you only have to give them 30 days?





Sandisw said:


> Yes they need at least 30 days. But as a seller, I’d never agree to that because as soon as that date passes buyers can walk.


I think what @RamblinWreck is saying is that if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days and the contract closing date hits, you can close even without having heard on ROFR.  It's basically deemed to have passed.

But I don't think any of the brokers would actually let you do this.


----------



## christophles

christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26


----------



## rollnstns

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think what @RamblinWreck is saying is that if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days and the contract closing date hits, you can close even without having heard on ROFR.  It's basically deemed to have passed.
> 
> But I don't think any of the brokers would actually let you do this.


30 days is not set in stone. Disney does not have to decide ROFR by 30 days.


----------



## RamblinWreck

rollnstns said:


> 30 days is not set in stone. Disney does not have to decide ROFR by 30 days.


And I believe what he is saying that you don't have to allow Disney to take more than 30 days, if your closing date has arrived.


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think what @RamblinWreck is saying is that if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days and the contract closing date hits, you can close even without having heard on ROFR.  It's basically deemed to have passed.
> 
> But I don't think any of the brokers would actually let you do this.


This sounds vaguely familiar.

Back when I was buying my first contract, Disney was frustrating a lot of people with going well past 30 days.

I actually did convince a broker to draft up a closing date that was only 30 or so days out, based on the things that I was reading here about how it would work. I ended up having to bail on that contract though, so we never actually sent it to ROFR at all.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

rollnstns said:


> 30 days is not set in stone. Disney does not have to decide ROFR by 30 days.


That is not correct.  This is a common misconception.

Closing must be set at least 30 days out from the date the contract is submitted to ROFR.  Disney can choose to exercise ROFR any time from the day it's submitted until the closing date.  If you set closing 30 days out, Disney has 30 days.  If you set closing 90 days out, Disney has 90 days.  Disney is not under any obligation to affirmatively waive ROFR, nor is a seller obligated to wait for a waiver of ROFR to close.  As long as the seller gives Disney at least 30 days notice, and Disney does not exercise ROFR in that time (regardless of whether they affirmatively say "we're not taking it" or if you just never hear from them), the seller is free to close.


----------



## jessica9785

mejones1115 said:


> I just hot another response from our concierge saying they have over 60 contracts over 30 days now.





CaptainAmerica said:


> I think what @RamblinWreck is saying is that if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days and the contract closing date hits, you can close even without having heard on ROFR.  It's basically deemed to have passed.
> 
> But I don't think any of the brokers would actually let you do this.


That’s interesting


CaptainAmerica said:


> That is not correct.  This is a common misconception.
> 
> Closing must be set at least 30 days out from the date the contract is submitted to ROFR.  Disney can choose to exercise ROFR any time from the day it's submitted until the closing date.  If you set closing 30 days out, Disney has 30 days.  If you set closing 90 days out, Disney has 90 days.  Disney is not under any obligation to affirmatively waive ROFR, nor is a seller obligated to wait for a waiver of ROFR to close.  As long as the seller gives Disney at least 30 days notice, and Disney does not exercise ROFR in that time (regardless of whether they affirmatively say "we're not taking it" or if you just never hear from them), the seller is free to close.


that makes sense! When I asked the concierge team what’s the longest Disney has to make a decision (60 days?), I was told “they have until the closing date”.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jessica9785 said:


> That’s interesting
> 
> that makes sense! When I asked the concierge team what’s the longest Disney has to make a decision (60 days?), I was told “they have until the closing date”.


Exactly.  Disney choosing to affirmatively send an email saying "we decided to pass on this one, you guys are good to go" is just a courtesy to buyers and sellers.  They don't have to tell us at all.  They could just remain silent and we'd all be left guessing right up until our closing dates.


----------



## kmedina

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


My broker said it is easier to amend after it has gone through ROFR (once the process has already started that is). So, I would say have them bank the points as soon as it passes ROFR.


----------



## jessica9785

CaptainAmerica said:


> Exactly.  Disney choosing to affirmatively send an email saying "we decided to pass on this one, you guys are good to go" is just a courtesy to buyers and sellers.  They don't have to tell us at all.  They could just remain silent and we'd all be left guessing right up until our closing dates.


Now I’m questioning who decides on the arbitrary closing date? Ours is May 30!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG said:


> Question, my bank (BoA) does not allow wire transfers over $1,000 (which I think is totally bazaar ). Before deciding to mail a cashiers check instead, what other options do I have for wire transfers? Any feedback on Western Union?


I was able to successfully submit the wire request online. I don’t know what the $1,000 limit I keep seeing is referring to, because they told me over the phone I should be good up to $2M! 

Oh, I get reimbursed for any ATM fees too.


----------



## alohatok1986

CaptainAmerica said:


> If you set closing 30 days out, Disney has 30 days. If you set closing 90 days out, Disney has 90 days.


This scares me since I chose a long closing.... they have 190 days!


----------



## snowy82

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


i just had this happen to me today...apparently, my 150 june 2021 points were NOT banked like stated on our contract and they would have expired the end of may!!!!!! 

with rofr taking a while to pass lately, i'd tell your broker to remind them to bank them now!


----------



## snowy82

Question for all you helpful vets:

my use year is june. we were told that our 150 june 2021 points were banked and we were getting another 150 points in june 2022.

we got our points loaded today (yay!!!) and when i went to go book a trip for october 2022, it said i had no points available. i chatted with MS and she told me that our 2021 points hadn't been banked and we would have lost them at the end of may. fortunately, she banked them for us and now i see them under our june 2022 allotmtent.

here's my question - i SEE the 300 points under june 2022. but when i try to book a reservation on the website, it tells me i have no points available!
Not Enough Points​You do not have enough points to book this reservation, even with banking or borrowing.

Return to Results to modify the date, Resort or room selection Or Proceed to view your contract(s).​
When I click "proceed" to view my contract, it then allows me to take the points from my contract.

does anyone know what that means??


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited. 

Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


----------



## Hopfather28

snowy82 said:


> Question for all you helpful vets:
> 
> my use year is june. we were told that our 150 june 2021 points were banked and we were getting another 150 points in june 2022.
> 
> we got our points loaded today (yay!!!) and when i went to go book a trip for october 2022, it said i had no points available. i chatted with MS and she told me that our 2021 points hadn't been banked and we would have lost them at the end of may. fortunately, she banked them for us and now i see them under our june 2022 allotmtent.
> 
> here's my question - i SEE the 300 points under june 2022. but when i try to book a reservation on the website, it tells me i have no points available!
> Not Enough Points​You do not have enough points to book this reservation, even with banking or borrowing.​​Return to Results to modify the date, Resort or room selection Or Proceed to view your contract(s).​
> When I click "proceed" to view my contract, it then allows me to take the points from my contract.
> 
> does anyone know what that means??


Welcome to Disney IT.


----------



## Hopfather28

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


Was that in international seller? I predict a lot of people who had contracts like that taken getting upset. HAHA.


----------



## snowy82

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


that's a great price!!!! congrats!!


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Hopfather28 said:


> Was that in international seller? I predict a lot of people who had contracts like that taken getting upset. HAHA.


Nope. Not an international seller! They must’ve missed the board when throwing the darts at my contract in the mysterious ROFR room.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

snowy82 said:


> Question for all you helpful vets:
> 
> my use year is june. we were told that our 150 june 2021 points were banked and we were getting another 150 points in june 2022.
> 
> we got our points loaded today (yay!!!) and when i went to go book a trip for october 2022, it said i had no points available. i chatted with MS and she told me that our 2021 points hadn't been banked and we would have lost them at the end of may. fortunately, she banked them for us and now i see them under our june 2022 allotmtent.
> 
> here's my question - i SEE the 300 points under june 2022. but when i try to book a reservation on the website, it tells me i have no points available!
> Not Enough Points​You do not have enough points to book this reservation, even with banking or borrowing.​​Return to Results to modify the date, Resort or room selection Or Proceed to view your contract(s).​
> When I click "proceed" to view my contract, it then allows me to take the points from my contract.
> 
> does anyone know what that means??


What dates are you trying to book?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


1. That’s awesome! Congratulations!

2. This gives me hope. We sent a contract to ROFR on the same day so now I’m going to check my email about a million times an hour.


----------



## hglenn

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


YEAH! Wow!!!  Seems Disney may have slowed their roll on the buy-backs?  Several of us are getting lucky to have squeaked through....


----------



## snowy82

hglenn said:


> YEAH! Wow!!!  Seems Disney may have slowed their roll on the buy-backs?  Several of us are getting lucky to have squeaked through....


well after the recent blood bath, they should have enough inventory. and maybe less demand now that they raised the direct prices!!!


----------



## dado4

CDKG said:


> I was able to successfully submit the wire request online. I don’t know what the $1,000 limit I keep seeing is referring to, because they told me over the phone I should be good up to $2M!
> 
> Oh, I get reimbursed for any ATM fees too.


Well I don't want to be greedy so just wire me $1M that way there's no question if you can do it or not.


----------



## snowy82

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Nope. Not an international seller! They must’ve missed the board when throwing the darts at my contract in the mysterious ROFR room.


do you know where to go next now?? the closing thread!!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/page-74#post-63966094

this will give you an idea of what to expect next (hint, it's more waiting!!)


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Nope. Not an international seller! They must’ve missed the board when throwing the darts at my contract in the mysterious ROFR room.





Hopfather28 said:


> Was that in international seller? I predict a lot of people who had contracts like that taken getting upset. HAHA.


I just looked over my closing docs and it appears the sellers are from Japan! I didn’t even know I had one from an international seller. Makes more sense now.


----------



## prncssjas

AKVDisneyFan said:


> 1. That’s awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> 2. This gives me hope. We sent a contract to ROFR on the same day so now I’m going to check my email about a million times an hour.


Yes, us too!!  Ours was sent for ROFR on 3/31 so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26

I offered more than the seller was asking in the hopes that Disney won't take this from me! Cutting it super close to be able to use the banked points that expire August 1


----------



## Hopfather28

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> I just looked over my closing docs and it appears the sellers are from Japan! I didn’t even know I had one from an international seller. Makes more sense now.


Domo arigato ROFR Gods.


----------



## RamblinWreck

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> I offered more than the seller was asking in the hopes that Disney won't take this from me! Cutting it super close to be able to use the banked points that expire August 1


Good Luck!

I will be really impressed if you manage to use those points! 1 night in a Bungalow may be in your future.


----------



## Junebug2

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


Incredible! Congratulations!!!!!

I have a  similar contract submitted on 4/4, but at $136pp and not an international seller. We go to Disney this week and I would LOVE to know by then if we are dvc members!


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> If Disney didn’t get it back to you by the closing date, wouldn’t you then have recourse against them?
> 
> I’m sure you wouldn’t want to have to do that. But from a hypothetical standpoint.



My point was giving time to close after Disney responds but before a buyer can back out.

So, if you set a closing date right after the 30 pday mark, and Disney takes the 30, it’s would give no time for me as a seller to get the process completed.

Say it’s 40 days…Disney tells us at 35…that gives only 5 days to get closing documents, signed, returned snd close before the buyer could walk.  Not seller friendly IMO…I’d never agree for less than 60 days.


ETA: And technically, DVD could still mess with a seller and take to exact closing date and be in the same boat, but if the average time is 30 days, then setting it at 60 gives cushion.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think what @RamblinWreck is saying is that if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days and the contract closing date hits, you can close even without having heard on ROFR.  It's basically deemed to have passed.
> 
> But I don't think any of the brokers would actually let you do this.



Correct…but as soon as that date hits, the buyer can cancel the sale.  It gives a seller no time to get documents finalized and sent back. 

Buyers might like that but as a seller, I would not accept that.


----------



## keirabella2012

mejones1115 said:


> I just hot another response from our concierge saying they have over 60 contracts over 30 days now.


I'm at 32 days for the contract I'm selling, so I guess that would make me one of those 60!


----------



## keirabella2012

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh my. What a great day! First time and I passed! I’m honestly in disbelief, but am beyond excited.
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31, passed 4/26


Wow!!! That's fantastic!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pks_domer

Redheadprincess said:


> It is in a contract how many points you get. Sellers cannot use points once you sign a contract that is going to ROFR. Stripped versus loaded contracts sell for different amounts. If a seller uses points that were supposed to go to the buyer, they will have to pay for them.



First-time buyer sitting here in ROFR, so, only have my one purchase attempt to speak from. Could the different interpretations on seller usage just be different boilerplate language across brokers? I had some specific conversation with my broker around seller using points while under contract-- because I'd somewhere heard of that happening (probably on another Disboards thread, since this is all I really read on DVC).  And we'd offered what we did because of the points/timing available. I know for sure there's boilerplate language in our contract about a seller having to pay a penalty for using points that are supposed to go to the buyer.  It doesn't say they can't use it, just that they have to pay a penalty. Maybe a big rookie mistake on my part, though I'm not as worried about it having had additional conversation with the broker. Either way, something I'll think about differently if we do another contract! Thanks to all on the thread for the education.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

So I just have to brag on my contract one more time. I'm re-reading the contract and I hadn't fully thought through the mathematical implications of getting the seller to cover the dues for all of the points on hand.

Aulani, 300 points, December Use Year. Contract price $30,000.

Seller covers dues for 156 banked points ($1,300 value).

Seller covers dues for 300 Current Year points ($2,506 value).

Effective contract price: $26,194
Effective price per point: $87.31


----------



## jessica9785

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15 TAKEN 4/26


----------



## MickeyismyCat

CaptainAmerica said:


> So I just have to brag on my contract one more time. I'm re-reading the contract and I hadn't fully thought through the mathematical implications of getting the seller to cover the dues for all of the points on hand.
> 
> Aulani, 300 points, December Use Year. Contract price $30,000.
> 
> Seller covers dues for 156 banked points ($1,300 value).
> 
> Seller covers dues for 300 Current Year points ($2,506 value).
> 
> Effective contract price: $26,194
> Effective price per point: $87.31



I would say that's not the correct way to look at it. Still a very good deal at $100pp
You paid $100 pp for that contract which needs to be extrapolated over the duration of the years you have left on the contract. You basically got a 1.5 year bonus against your $100pp purchase price.

The way I view points a seller covers dues for is how much those points are worth on the open market. $19-22 depending on resort, demand, and expiration of points use year... So in reality, those "bonus points" are actually worth closer to $9000 or so at $20pp. Enjoy that thought.

So always buy loaded contracts. Always give up a few dollars on the cost per point vs paying dues if negotiations stall. At least if you have some desire to sell them.


----------



## d's do disney

d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, Taken 4/26

Back to search for another one, we're 0/2 this time around.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> I offered more than the seller was asking in the hopes that Disney won't take this from me! Cutting it super close to be able to use the banked points that expire August 1


Not to be that guy, but... Why offer more?

There are handful of Akv contracts listed here waiting, that are significantly under that amount? Hell, both of mine...and August as well... Don't forget, the contracts listed on this site are just a small handful, under 5% if I had to guess that are being bought right now. You will probably pass ROFR, and I may not... but still.

Also, those 2021 points are very distressed. The value of them is borderline nothing on the rental market. I'm rooting that you will be able to personally use them ASAP! Plan your trip now!


----------



## MickeyismyCat

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


Part of me agreeing to purchase my 150point contract that is waiting was for the sellers to bank the points as the deadline would of come and gone.

Sellers said they did, broker confirmed but never sent me a screenshot or anything. That said, part of the Fidelity contract we all signed states:

26. DISNEY VACATION CLUB POINTS: Should the Seller use any of the points listed in this contract prior to transfer
the Seller will pay the Buyer a rental fee of $25.00 per point that is used.

That works for me. Win either way.

Not sure how the other brokers have it stipulated if points aren't accounted for correctly.


----------



## Mexacajun

mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MickeyismyCat said:


> You paid $100 pp for that contract which needs to be extrapolated over the duration of the years you have left on the contract.


Not in Finance. Cash spent today is worth a lot more than a free vacation 40 years from now.


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26

Here’s hoping  DW always wanted to own OKW ….. stayed there once with DD and had only a so so experience …. Yet saw the referbished rooms and they look awesome…. Plan is to use for golfing stays more than park stays.


----------



## The_MT

MickeyismyCat said:


> Not to be that guy, but... Why offer more?
> 
> There are handful of Akv contracts listed here waiting, that are significantly under that amount? Hell, both of mine...and August as well... Don't forget, the contracts listed on this site are just a small handful, under 5% if I had to guess that are being bought right now. You will probably pass ROFR, and I may not... but still.
> 
> Also, those 2021 points are very distressed. The value of them is borderline nothing on the rental market. I'm rooting that you will be able to personally use them ASAP! Plan your trip now!


I looked at the range of contracts getting taken, and with the extra year’s worth of points coming available this August (not including the severely distressed points) I felt that it was worth it to put the cost per point at the higher end of the range of those making it past ROFR.


----------



## cmanuli

cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26

Round 2!!


----------



## KVacc

Back in Dec/Jan I was waiting over 30+ days for ROFR while I watched people getting answers at 21 days. Looking at what you folks are waiting on…40+….? That’s awful!! I feel for you. I thought I had it rough.


----------



## The_MT

cmanuli said:


> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Round 2!!


We'll be waiting for about the same amount of time. Hope both our contracts pass!


----------



## casualmuppet

I’ve been following this thread a lot. Finally thought i’d make an account and post mine. This is my first attempt at joining the club. 

casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 3/20


----------



## OverEZPZ

Trying to be hopeful about my pending contract. Anyone know what the fastest response from Disney has been so far?


----------



## pks_domer

OverEZPZ said:


> Trying to be hopeful about my pending contract. Anyone know what the fastest response from Disney has been so far?


My broker reminded me about https://www.dvcstats.com/#/wait-times the other day... I haven't waded through to see which was the fastest, though.

Good luck to everybody waiting!


----------



## princesscinderella

casualmuppet said:


> I’ve been following this thread a lot. Finally thought i’d make an account and post mine. This is my first attempt at joining the club.
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 3/20


To the DISboards!  Best of luck with ROFR


----------



## mitchruss

mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16


Six weeks of waiting...


----------



## Arbogast

mitchruss said:


> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> Six weeks of waiting...


I sent mine on the same day for AKL.

Sounds like some people at one of the reselling sites are on vacation, so maybe we passed and we don't even know it.


----------



## mitchruss

I've tried contacting the concierge team, and they just keep saying "be patient"...


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> My point was giving time to close after Disney responds but before a buyer can back out.
> 
> So, if you set a closing date right after the 30 pday mark, and Disney takes the 30, it’s would give no time for me as a seller to get the process completed.
> 
> Say it’s 40 days…Disney tells us at 35…that gives only 5 days to get closing documents, signed, returned snd close before the buyer could walk.  Not seller friendly IMO…I’d never agree for less than 60 days.
> 
> 
> ETA: And technically, DVD could still mess with a seller and take to exact closing date and be in the same boat, but if the average time is 30 days, then setting it at 60 gives cushion.



I disagree. I put about 50 days on this recent contract I sold. All those extra 20 days did was give Disney extra time in ROFR (They answered on day 28 anyway) and delayed me getting my $$.

In fact, I was notified the contract would be taken last week and emailed Disney today about the closing docs. The CM respectfully informed be that the closing docs would be sent 5 days prior to the scheduled closing date. I will ALWAYS leave 35-40 days  going forward. IMHO it is good for Buyer and Seller to put a little pressure on Disney.


----------



## mejones1115

mitchruss said:


> I've tried contacting the concierge team, and they just keep saying "be patient"...


Me too...we're 2 days ahead of you with 03/14 for AKV.  They keep telling us they'll let us know as soon as they hear.  I feel like someone just forgot about a whole pile of us and went on vacation


----------



## larry47591

casualmuppet said:


> I’ve been following this thread a lot. Finally thought i’d make an account and post mine. This is my first attempt at joining the club.
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 3/20


You must be buying our contract.  Hopefully we hear something soon.


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> I disagree. I put about 50 days on this recent contract I sold. All those extra 20 days did was give Disney extra time in ROFR (They answered on day 28 anyway) and delayed me getting my $$.
> 
> In fact, I was notified the contract would be taken last week and emailed Disney today about the closing docs. The CM respectfully informed be that the closing docs would be sent 5 days prior to the scheduled closing date. I will ALWAYS leave 35-40 days  going forward. IMHO it is good for Buyer and Seller to put a little pressure on Disney.



As a seller, you certainly want to do what makes sense to you.  For me, its not worth it.  Normally, Disney takes around the 30 days...there have only been a few times that they have not since I have been an owner and watched, and most of that has been since 2020.  So, IMO, its highly likely they will so I would rather ensure its less likely to pass that date.

In your case, they did indeed answer quickly and had they not taken it, the title company would have had time to prepare the papers and give you and the buyer time to complete it.  Now, Disney, when buying, is slow, and I too am waiting on money, but I am still glad there was time built in had it passed.


----------



## Ginamarie

OverEZPZ said:


> Trying to be hopeful about my pending contract. Anyone know what the fastest response from Disney has been so far?


My fastest decision was made in 8 days (November 2020).


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> My fastest decision was made in 8 days (November 2020).


 6 days for me in 2017


----------



## brazzledazzler

It's been fun being part of this thread (as opposed to just an onlooker)...but I'm proud to announce our VB contract passed ROFR! 

My post can be updated to:

brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27

Thanks for keeping this thread updated @pangyal


----------



## Polychrome

Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

mejones1115 said:


> Me too...we're 2 days ahead of you with 03/14 for AKV.  They keep telling us they'll let us know as soon as they hear.  I feel like someone just forgot about a whole pile of us and went on vacation


I agree! Sent 3/11 and still waiting. Whoever decides our timeframe must be on a long vacation


----------



## dlam32

Update

dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27


----------



## mejones1115

Zazu the majordomo said:


> I agree! Sent 3/11 and still waiting. Whoever decides our timeframe must be on a long vacation


Haha a really long one.  Not that I'm not happy that our 2nd contract passed but it's so frustrating seeing all these others from way after passing (heck even if they're being taken at least they know their fate).  We really need our first one to go through since that is 160 points...not much we can do with our 50.  Plus our title company is short handed right now so closing docs are going to be at least 2 weeks.  I thought I had patience but I've learned through this I really don't


----------



## mejones1115

Anyone that's used dvcresale market when have you heard back on ROFR?  Trying to figure out if they email throughout the day or just first thing I'm the morning.  Want to give our phones a break from checking emails of there's a pattern.


----------



## LadybugsMum

mejones1115 said:


> Anyone that's used dvcresale market when have you heard back on ROFR?  Trying to figure out if they email throughout the day or just first thing I'm the morning.  Want to give our phones a break from checking emails of there's a pattern.


When my contract was taken, I heard in the afternoon.

Edit: I've also heard back in the morning for the contracts that passed. But with DVC Store, I heard in the morning that Disney had ROFR'd the contract I was buying through them. It seems random as to when notifications come through.


----------



## Junebug2

mejones1115 said:


> Anyone that's used dvcresale market when have you heard back on ROFR?  Trying to figure out if they email throughout the day or just first thing I'm the morning.  Want to give our phones a break from checking emails of there's a pattern.


We heard from our agent that our contract was rofr’d after 3 weeks and 4 days of waiting, on a Saturday around 3pm.


----------



## Cr8tive

mejones1115 said:


> Anyone that's used dvcresale market when have you heard back on ROFR?  Trying to figure out if they email throughout the day or just first thing I'm the morning.  Want to give our phones a break from checking emails of there's a pattern.


We heard back at 6:30pm on a Tuesday.


----------



## TroJo

Arbogast said:


> I sent mine on the same day for AKL.
> 
> Sounds like some people at one of the reselling sites are on vacation, so maybe we passed and we don't even know it.


It seems that Disney is dragging their feet with AKL and SSR. I’m still waiting on my 3/21 AKL. And I know Zazu The Major Domo has been waiting since 3/11.


----------



## Cr8tive

TroJo said:


> It seems that Disney is dragging their feet with AKL and SSR. I’m still waiting on my 3/21 AKL. And I know Zazu The Major Domo has been waiting since 3/11.


I’m in similar situation. 

Still waiting on BLT sent 3/24. 

Hang in there!


----------



## mrsap

TroJo said:


> It seems that Disney is dragging their feet with AKL and SSR. I’m still waiting on my 3/21 AKL. And I know Zazu The Major Domo has been waiting since 3/11.


Same here. SSR sent 3/22.


----------



## KAS323

mejones1115 said:


> Anyone that's used dvcresale market when have you heard back on ROFR?  Trying to figure out if they email throughout the day or just first thing I'm the morning.  Want to give our phones a break from checking emails of there's a pattern.


We used DVC resale and just found out yesterday we passed ROFR - the email came first thing in the AM from concierge


----------



## mejones1115

Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27

Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


----------



## softballmom3

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


Completely understand!  This pricing makes me wish I had kept an accepted offer in April 2020 of $99 for 160 points at AKV because they were passing it all then!  Kicking myself over that one!

Good luck on whatever you decide!!!


----------



## hglenn

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


Ugh!!! So sorry! What a pain....


----------



## Arbogast

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.



Wow. Makes me feel like my $128 AKl for 160 points is screwed. So annoying


----------



## RamblinWreck

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


I can't believe they're taking contracts at that price! This is crazy.


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Update:
Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27 

On to find the next one. They can’t take them all right????


----------



## prncssjas

Sending lots of pixie dust to all who are waiting...myself included (yikes...)

prncssjas---$129-$22640-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31


----------



## The_MT

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


Can't believe they took your contract at this price and it's stripped of 22 points! That really sucks


----------



## aprilb123

aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

Our first contract!!!


----------



## redboat45

aprilb123 said:


> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Our first contract!!!


nice.  Seems like AKL and BWV might be evening out in price now.


----------



## Adrian70

Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27


----------



## Wedgeout

aprilb123 said:


> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Our first contract!!!


Great one!! Congratulations!


----------



## Wedgeout

Adrian70 said:


> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27


Awesome!! They are releasing some now!


----------



## hglenn

aprilb123 said:


> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Our first contract!!!


YEAH!!!  Congrats!  We just passed on our first one at BWV, too!  I've already ordered a sticker for my car!  (Yeap, I'm that person....)


----------



## hglenn

Adrian70 said:


> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27


Yeah! Another BWV pass!  Perhaps they got enough of them in Q1?


----------



## Jeremy Fleitz

pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27


Woohoo! Second poly contract for us passed ROFR today!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

dlam32 said:


> Update
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27


Congratulations!  I'm waiting to hear on my VGC contract.  Your good news gives me hope


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20

I thought this was good but now I am wondering if it will actually pass?


----------



## christophles

christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27


----------



## casualmuppet

larry47591 said:


> You must be buying our contract.  Hopefully we hear something soon.


Seems likely, based on your user name, lol! Thanks a lot I really hope it goes through.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27


----------



## TroJo

Arbogast said:


> mejones1115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Makes me feel like my $128 AKl for 160 points is screwed. So annoying
Click to expand...

It seems that “Seller pays closing” is a ROFR death sentence for resorts they’re aggressively buying back.


----------



## Arbogast

TroJo said:


> It seems that “Seller pays closing” is a ROFR death sentence for resorts they’re aggressively buying back.



I wondered that as well. Seems to be a theme.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

TroJo said:


> It seems that Disney is dragging their feet with AKL and SSR. I’m still waiting on my 3/21 AKL. And I know Zazu The Major Domo has been waiting since 3/11.


we are waiting on AKL too, sent on 29/3, thinking that we have lost it :’( what is your price pp? ours is 220 points, $135pp, 220/22 220/23, seller pays 2022 maintenance fees. We’re in the UK so hoping it happens when i’m awake haha


----------



## TroJo

mickeyhellyeah said:


> we are waiting on AKL too, sent on 29/3, thinking that we have lost it :’( what is your price pp? ours is 220 points, $135pp, 220/22 220/23, seller pays 2022 maintenance fees. We’re in the UK so hoping it happens when i’m awake haha


Mine is 100 points @ $120\pt. Was a long shot looking to get a good deal rather than adding on points. I’ve never had any faith in it. Haha


----------



## JETSDAD

Update on the contract I'm selling: 

JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29, Passed 4/27


----------



## suzking7

suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27

Move us out of the "waiting" list!  We got our 1st contract!!!


----------



## pks_domer

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14 Taken 04/27
> 
> Can't believe 44 days for this.  Now to decide if we want to go through this all over again or just go direct.


So sorry! Hope your next shot, whatever it may be, gets through!


----------



## Straulin

Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15


----------



## jrbenji

Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

What am I missing on this listing?

https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=3120

$200 per point for Vero Beach?  Even if subsidized, that's a tall order to demand that price.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Redheadprincess

Straulin said:


> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15


Great price, I hope it passes.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> What am I missing on this listing?
> 
> https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=3120
> 
> $200 per point for Vero Beach?  Even if subsidized, that's a tall order to demand that price.  Am I missing something?


I love how the value barometer is all the way to the left for the that listing.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

LadybugsMum said:


> I love how the value barometer is all the way to the left for the that listing.



Maybe this was posted on April 1st and they forgot to take it down afterwards.


----------



## keirabella2012

TroJo said:


> It seems that Disney is dragging their feet with AKL and SSR. I’m still waiting on my 3/21 AKL. And I know Zazu The Major Domo has been waiting since 3/11.


SSR sent 3/24


----------



## Straulin

Redheadprincess said:


> Great price, I hope it passes.


Yeah, it wasn't the use year we wanted but we couldn't pay it up.


----------



## pianomanzano

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> What am I missing on this listing?
> 
> https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=3120
> 
> $200 per point for Vero Beach?  Even if subsidized, that's a tall order to demand that price.  Am I missing something?


Must be the same owner as the 50pt VGF contract going for $220ppt. Why go direct when you can pay more and wait 30+ days to go through ROFR? lol


----------



## RamblinWreck

pianomanzano said:


> Must be the same owner as the 50pt VGF contract going for $220ppt. Why go direct when you can pay more and wait 30+ days to go through ROFR? lol


LOL

At least with the VGF one though, you don't see too many 50 point contracts out there. And anyone who isn't already a member can't buy a contract that small.

But then again, who is buying just a 50 point contract to VGF if they aren't already a member?


----------



## Red Dog Run

Ruttangel said:


> My most painful story was when I submitted a BWV in early July 2020 when ROFR had completed stopped for the pandemic only for Disney to take 7 weeks and then decide to start ROFR up and take it back. It was 150pts at $95pp, it still hurts


I remember passing on 137 BCV!  I had just gotten AKV at 100ppt, and then said, nah... look at these SSRs going for under 100.  Think I'll wait until BCV does the same.  LOLOLOL!


----------



## WDWkristin

WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29


----------



## Lakesideturtle

hglenn said:


> YEAH!!!  Congrats!  We just passed on our first one at BWV, too!  I've already ordered a sticker for my car!  (Yeap, I'm that person....)


Congratulations!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

LadybugsMum said:


> I love how the value barometer is all the way to the left for the that listing.


Does not make sense to me??


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lakesideturtle said:


> Does not make sense to me??


It’s showing that it’s not a good value at all.


----------



## BeachClub2014

These are maddening emails to get from the broker. I *know *that we are still waiting to hear from DVC, reminding me of that doesn't help! LOL 

*Hi there, we are still waiting to hear back on the Right of First Refusal request for your file that was sent to Disney Vacation Club on: 4/12/2022.*

Contract Information:
Resort: Disney's Beach Club Villas
Points / Weeks: 150 /

It generally takes approximately *30 to 45 days* for Disney Vacation Club to deliver their notification, so we are about halfway there!

Sit tight, we will let you know as soon as we receive the ROFR notification.


----------



## Tx3Mom

suzking7 said:


> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Move us out of the "waiting" list!  We got our 1st contract!!!


So exciting!!
Gives me hope for our BCV 100 point at $170 too!!


----------



## Pens Fan

We are on a roll!  I just sent off our cashier's check yesterday for the contract that passed a couple of weeks ago, and then got this great news today:

Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28


----------



## dado4

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> What am I missing on this listing?
> 
> https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=3120
> 
> $200 per point for Vero Beach?  Even if subsidized, that's a tall order to demand that price.  Am I missing something?


I think they must have accidentally hit an extra 0. It should probably be $20/pt. lol


----------



## daisyduckismyqueen

daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay 2022 dues- sent 4/18


----------



## Chia1974

2042 bloodbath is over???

Congrats on all the passing


----------



## Ruttangel

Pens Fan said:


> We are on a roll!  I just sent off our cashier's check yesterday for the contract that passed a couple of weeks ago, and then got this great news today:
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28


Congrats, I’m still waiting on CCV from 3/15  Good to see still none taken this qtr though


----------



## Pens Fan

Ruttangel said:


> Congrats, I’m still waiting on CCV from 3/15  Good to see still none taken this qtr though


Wow, that's crazy.   Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## joarath

I'm dying! Still waiting on an SSR contact from 3/18. I have nothing of value to add. Just venting. I keep checking this form to see if anyone else has heard back. I did hear through the grapevine that the office that handles these contacts has lost a bunch of people and is running behind. 

Good luck all!


----------



## mrsap

joarath said:


> I'm dying! Still waiting on an SSR contact from 3/18. I have nothing of value to add. Just venting. I keep checking this form to see if anyone else has heard back. I did hear through the grapevine that the office that handles these contacts has lost a bunch of people and is running behind.
> 
> Good luck all!


Still waiting on my 3/22 SSR as well. *sigh*


----------



## Arbogast

mrsap said:


> Still waiting on my 3/22 SSR as well. *sigh*



3/16, I feel everyone's pain!

I keep refreshing hoping other people have heard.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Huskerpaul said:


> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28



Woot!  Just passed ROFR!  I was sure this would get taken but worth a shot since it was my first attempt. So very happy to be wrong.
Thanks to all on this thread for all your shared wisdom.  I plan to be lurking on these forums for years to come.


----------



## dlam32

Arbogast said:


> 3/16, I feel everyone's pain!
> 
> I keep refreshing hoping other people have heard.


I'm the seller for one and it was sent 3/22.  This ROFR crawl is just as aggravating on this side of the fence! I need cash to fuel my add-on-itis! Come on Dis, what's the deal?!


----------



## Junebug2

I was excited to see two emails this afternoon - of course one with a subject of UPDATE!, making me think we had a ROFR decision, but nope, just a non-update that we haven’t heard from Disney yet, and then another email verifying info for closing docs. Such a tease! It’s an SSR sent 4/4, so we’re “only” on day 24.


----------



## prncssjas

So I am curious what it means for those of us who have been waiting 30+ days -- has it been typical that the longer you wait, the higher the likelihood of Disney taking the contract and you don't pass ROFR? Or am I just having a pessimistic moment? 

Has anyone waited longer than 30+ days but passed?  I would have to assume yes?  Trying to stay positive!!


----------



## hglenn

prncssjas said:


> So I am curious what it means for those of us who have been waiting 30+ days -- has it been typical that the longer you wait, the higher the likelihood of Disney taking the contract and you don't pass ROFR? Or am I just having a pessimistic moment?
> 
> Has anyone waited longer than 30+ days but passed?  I would have to assume yes?  Trying to stay positive!!


I passed at 35 days...  but saw someone else got taken at 45 or 47! I don't think you can really read into the length of time that you wait.  If they want it, they take it...


----------



## Hopfather28

prncssjas said:


> So I am curious what it means for those of us who have been waiting 30+ days -- has it been typical that the longer you wait, the higher the likelihood of Disney taking the contract and you don't pass ROFR? Or am I just having a pessimistic moment?
> 
> Has anyone waited longer than 30+ days but passed?  I would have to assume yes?  Trying to stay positive!!


While it is not official. I can say that I did a statistical analysis a few pages back that indeed showed the there seemed to be a shorter waiting time for those that were taken. Individual cases are of course just anecdotal but on average passes take statistically significant more time. So...reason to be optimistic if you ignore the whole independent events thing.


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> While it is not official. I can say that I did a statistical analysis a few pages back that indeed showed the there seemed to be a shorter waiting time for those that were taken. Individual cases are of course just anecdotal but on average passes take statistically significant more time. So...reason to be optimistic if you ignore the whole independent events thing.


I was thinking about that, too..  However, at that time, there were very few taking more than 30 days....  there seem to be a sizable number taking 30 and even 40+ days to come back now which didn't appear to be the norm in Q1.


----------



## Hopfather28

hglenn said:


> I was thinking about that, too..  However, at that time, there were very few taking more than 30 days....  there seem to be a sizable number taking 30 and even 40+ days to come back now which didn't appear to be the norm in Q1.


It changes all the time. My first contract took right around 40 days so waiting the 30 I did this time around seemed like a cake walk.


----------



## Mexacajun

Hopfather28 said:


> While it is not official. I can say that I did a statistical analysis a few pages back that indeed showed the there seemed to be a shorter waiting time for those that were taken. Individual cases are of course just anecdotal but on average passes take statistically significant more time. So...reason to be optimistic if you ignore the whole independent events thing.


I was past 40 days and had mine taken on Tuesday. OKW (Extended) contract. But alas, I already have another one heading to ROFR at BWV!! Let's Go!!


----------



## Chia1974

Huskerpaul said:


> Woot!  Just passed ROFR!  I was sure this would get taken but worth a shot since it was my first attempt. So very happy to be wrong.
> Thanks to all on this thread for all your shared wisdom.  I plan to be lurking on these forums for years to come.


So happy to see many BWV passes, I just love that resort so much. I would go through ROFR again and again literally for it.


----------



## The_MT

Huskerpaul said:


> Woot!  Just passed ROFR!  I was sure this would get taken but worth a shot since it was my first attempt. So very happy to be wrong.
> Thanks to all on this thread for all your shared wisdom.  I plan to be lurking on these forums for years to come.


Congrats! Great price!!


----------



## RoseMom

RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27


----------



## JZ_LBNY

JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, Passed 4/28
First contract! Super excited!!


----------



## larry47591

larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28

Still waiting on our Saratoga we are selling as well submitted it on 3/25


----------



## Arbogast

$128-$20480-160-AKV-Dec-6/21 160/22 160/23 Buyer Pays MF- Sent 3/16, Taken 4/28

Riv direct here I come...


----------



## harmon54

So I read a rumor on another thread of skyline extensions would be to AKV and SSR possibly someday.  Maybe Disney is buying back a bunch of points at those resorts before they launch that project?  Or maybe they are trying to increase these resorts price since they do have a longer contract and yet the 2042 resorts were beating them out!  I do notice that there seem to be patterns to the ROFR process so maybe there is some rhyme and reason to it.


----------



## thelionqueen

Huskerpaul said:


> Woot!  Just passed ROFR!  I was sure this would get taken but worth a shot since it was my first attempt. So very happy to be wrong.
> Thanks to all on this thread for all your shared wisdom.  I plan to be lurking on these forums for years to come.


Congratulations!!  Hoping the BCV & BWV Bloodbath from last month is over


----------



## thelionqueen

Arbogast said:


> $128-$20480-160-AKV-Dec-6/21 160/22 160/23 Buyer Pays MF- Sent 3/16, Taken 4/28
> 
> Riv direct here I come...


Sorry to hear that.. but that would've been a sweet acquisition!  Just curious why you would choose Riv over GFV.


----------



## hglenn

harmon54 said:


> So I read a rumor on another thread of skyline extensions would be to AKV and SSR possibly someday.  Maybe Disney is buying back a bunch of points at those resorts before they launch that project?  Or maybe they are trying to increase these resorts price since they do have a longer contract and yet the 2042 resorts were beating them out!  I do notice that there seem to be patterns to the ROFR process so maybe there is some rhyme and reason to it.


Skyliner at SSR would be a huge bonus!


----------



## thelionqueen

thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/28


----------



## Arbogast

thelionqueen said:


> Sorry to hear that.. but that would've been a sweet acquisition!  Just curious why you would choose Riv over GFV.


I think I would rather be on the skyliner and have HS and Epcot over MK. Also I checked out RIV last time I was there and was impressed.


----------



## Tx3Mom

Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28

I am SO very excited and a bit shocked this one passed after the bloodbath of last month!! 

We are Poly owners as of two days ago and now Beach Club!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Arbogast said:


> I think I would rather be on the skyliner and have HS and Epcot over MK. Also I checked out RIV last time I was there and was impressed.


Ahhh...ok!  You're aware of the resale restrictions I would guess?  I like the rooms there, not a Skyliner fan.. dues are lower at GF and price is the same, with no restrictions.. which is why I was curious.  Thanks!


----------



## thelionqueen

Tx3Mom said:


> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> I am SO very excited and a bit shocked this one passed after the bloodbath of last month!!
> 
> We are Poly owners as of two days ago and now Beach Club!!


Congrats!! 
I am hoping the bloodbath is over!


----------



## alohatok1986

seems like alot of AKVs are getting taken, not giving me a lot of hope


----------



## dboules

Tx3Mom said:


> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> I am SO very excited and a bit shocked this one passed after the bloodbath of last month!!
> 
> We are Poly owners as of two days ago and now Beach Club!!


That is a great price point for 100 points!  
Congrats!!


----------



## Tx3Mom

dboules said:


> That is a great price point for 100 points!
> Congrats!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Tx3Mom

thelionqueen said:


> Congrats!!
> I am hoping the bloodbath is over!


Thank you! Yes, I hope to see many more passes soon!


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Ours was just taken  AKL sent 29/3, $135pp, seller pays 2022 dues. seems like a few AKL on here we’re taken today :’(


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

We’re looking at trying for an international seller this time round, do they tend to pass?


----------



## Redheadprincess

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’re looking at trying for an international seller this time round, do they tend to pass?


Generally, yes they do.


----------



## mejones1115

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’re looking at trying for an international seller this time round, do they tend to pass?


We just had our 160 point AKV taken yesterday (our 50 point passed on Friday).  So this go around we went international and our price per point was higher than the last one.  Hopefully it'll be sent for ROFR tomorrow.  Hopefully this one will pass.


----------



## TroJo

alohatok1986 said:


> seems like alot of AKVs are getting taken, not giving me a lot of hope


Yeah a 3/16 and 3/20 taken today. Seems like I should get my taken email for my 3/21 submission shortly. Haha


----------



## jessica9785

Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28

Take two! Pray we don’t get turned down after 6 weeks again


----------



## joarath

Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28

What a shame. Welp, time to try again.


----------



## casualmuppet

larry47591 said:


> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> Still waiting on our Saratoga we are selling as well submitted it on 3/25


As the buyer that's a bummer. Thanks for accepting the contract! Probably would have offered a bit more if I had been reading this forum earlier. Guess I'm off to make another offer.


----------



## larry47591

casualmuppet said:


> As the buyer that's a bummer. Thanks for accepting the contract! Probably would have offered a bit more if I had been reading this forum earlier. Guess I'm off to make another offer.


I was worried about it but you will get another one. They can’t take them all


----------



## Mexacajun

harmon54 said:


> So I read a rumor on another thread of skyline extensions would be to AKV and SSR possibly someday.  Maybe Disney is buying back a bunch of points at those resorts before they launch that project?  Or maybe they are trying to increase these resorts price since they do have a longer contract and yet the 2042 resorts were beating them out!  I do notice that there seem to be patterns to the ROFR process so maybe there is some rhyme and reason to it.


I am curious as to this latest pattern. The 2042s seem to be passing and the others taken at a higher rate. I am wondering if they are preparing to offer an extension on BWV and BCVs and they want more owners to extract the most money. Idk spitballing


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> I am curious as to this latest pattern. The 2042s seem to be passing and the others taken at a higher rate. I am wondering if they are preparing to offer an extension on BWV and BCVs and they want more owners to extract the most money. Idk spitballing



The extension for OKW didn’t go well so an extension would not make sense. It will be better for them to redevelop those as new with new charts and potential resale restrictions.   

They really mine to keep people guessing.


----------



## Pens Fan

After our CCV passed this morning, we had one contract left in ROFR.  My husband and I were sitting at fundraiser dinner for our school district and I got a text from our son.  That one passed as well! 

Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28

I almost feel guilty posting about a second one passing on the same day when so many got taken earlier, not to mention those of you that have been waiting much longer.  There is no rhyme or reason to this ROFR game.  We lost two last month, but then had success on three in a row.  Go figure.  Keep trying, everyone.  They really can't take them all!!  I think we are done for a while.  For now   .


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> The extension for OKW didn’t go well so an extension would not make sense. It will be better for them to redevelop those as new with new charts and potential resale restrictions.
> 
> They really mine to keep people guessing.


Fair on OKW but I feel like these two resorts hold a much different appeal. Who knows what they do I just can’t figure out how some of these contracts are passing for so low. You have BWV in the 130s and low 140s after aggressively buying them back. Maybe we are starting to see a break over point for 2042 contracts?


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> Fair on OKW but I feel like these two resorts hold a much different appeal. Who knows what they do I just can’t figure out how some of these contracts are passing for so low. You have BWV in the 130s and low 140s after aggressively buying them back. Maybe we are starting to see a break over point for 2042 contracts?



The goals for them seem to change and I have been told that over the years that they don’t want to be predictable. 

But a true extension means they can’t make changes to those resorts. And we don’t know yet what is going to happen in 2042 for owners who never signed to give it back. 

DVD is not going to extend when they can make a lot more money selling as new.


----------



## wnielsen1

Sandisw said:


> The goals for them seem to change and I have been told that over the years that they don’t want to be predictable.
> 
> But a true extension means they can’t make changes to those resorts. And we don’t know yet what is going to happen in 2042 for owners who never signed to give it back.
> 
> DVD is not going to extend when they can make a lot more money selling as new.


Only one-off I could see is BRV.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> The goals for them seem to change and I have been told that over the years that they don’t want to be predictable.
> 
> But a true extension means they can’t make changes to those resorts. And we don’t know yet what is going to happen in 2042 for owners who never signed to give it back.
> 
> DVD is not going to extend when they can make a lot more money selling as new.


So pretty much we know nothing.


----------



## Kenito

kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

RachStu said:


> I’m an international seller and just about to put my AKL point up for sale! I’m told they don’t take back from international sellers, although am not sure of the reason why.


how many points please? are you UK based?


----------



## Ruttangel

RachStu said:


> Yes, we are based in the UK. This particular contract is for 230 pts with a December use year and full points from Dec 2021 onwards. I only discovered the withholding of tax for international sellers yesterday so need to investigate the cost and process for claiming that back.


https://dvcsales.com/firpta/


----------



## Cr8tive

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24

(37 days)


----------



## mcdieselsauce

Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29

Back in the meat grinder and ready to test the ROFR taking active sales resorts.


----------



## Cintijen

cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29


----------



## wilkydelts

Has anyone thought about this concerning RIV resale, the whole restrictions aspect is just a game for Disney to get them back at a decent ROFR rate than resell them with no restrictions. 

Obviously the resorts need to sell out for this to be most effective.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

wilkydelts said:


> Has anyone thought about this concerning RIV resale, the whole restrictions aspect is just a game for Disney to get them back at a decent ROFR rate than resell them with no restrictions.
> 
> Obviously the resorts need to sell out for this to be most effective.


If that were the case, they would be buying back some through ROFR but have not.


----------



## RamblinWreck

HIRyeDVC said:


> If that were the case, they would be buying back some through ROFR but have not.


Once the resort sells out, though, they will.


----------



## btherrell521

Hey Guys, I need some help.  I submitted a contract to RPFR on Monday for 100 Points.  I already have 70, but now I'm worried I won't have enough points.  Should I cancel the 100 and try for a 120 contract?  Both contracts are for PVB.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

RamblinWreck said:


> Once the resort sells out, though, they will.



For those of us in our 30’s I wonder if we will be around to see it.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

btherrell521 said:


> Hey Guys, I need some help.  I submitted a contract to RPFR on Monday for 100 Points.  I already have 70, but now I'm worried I won't have enough points.  Should I cancel the 100 and try for a 120 contract?  Both contracts are for PVB.


You can always rent or use one time use points if you don't have enough. I'd keep your current cause who knows if it passes ROFR and find a 25 point contract if you feel you need more.


----------



## btherrell521

mcdieselsauce said:


> You can always rent or use one time use points if you don't have enough. I'd keep your current cause who knows if it passes ROFR and find a 25 point contract if you feel you need more.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrsap

Day 37. I’m calling.


----------



## BeachClub2014

mrsap said:


> Day 37. I’m calling.
> 
> View attachment 665643


I've got two contracts waiting for ROFR, nowhere near 37 days, but I feel your pain.


----------



## TroJo

btherrell521 said:


> Hey Guys, I need some help.  I submitted a contract to RPFR on Monday for 100 Points.  I already have 70, but now I'm worried I won't have enough points.  Should I cancel the 100 and try for a 120 contract?  Both contracts are for PVB.


In most cases after 10 days of signing your initial offer contract you can cancel without penalty. If you are having doubts you can always reach out to your broker and discuss your options. Better to be safe than sorry - don’t want to pay closing costs twice when you could get all the points you want in one transaction.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

TroJo said:


> In most cases after 10 days of signing your initial offer contract you can cancel without penalty. If you are having doubts you can always reach out to your broker and discuss your options. Better to be safe than sorry - don’t want to pay closing costs twice when you could get all the points you want in one transaction.


That's a good point I hadn't considered.


----------



## Huskerpaul

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’re looking at trying for an international seller this time round, do they tend to pass?


I wish you good luck on your AKL hunting


----------



## MalorieA

mrsap said:


> Day 37. I’m calling.
> 
> View attachment 665643


At day 37 as well. For SSR. Trying to figure out my plan B. Really wanted to be able to book something for marathon weekend before it all fills up. And for another trip we have planned next May


----------



## mrsap

MalorieA said:


> At day 37 as well. For SSR. Trying to figure out my plan B. Really wanted to be able to book something for marathon weekend before it all fills up. And for another trip we have planned next May


SSR here too. My broker just called back and said still no answer. She said Disney is really backed up and short staffed. I guess I’m going into 40 day territory. I just wish they’d take it already so I can make another offer.


----------



## btherrell521

mcdieselsauce said:


> That's a good point I hadn't considered.


Yes, it is.  Thank you!


----------



## Huskerpaul

Sandisw said:


> The goals for them seem to change and I have been told that over the years that they don’t want to be predictable.
> 
> But a true extension means they can’t make changes to those resorts. And we don’t know yet what is going to happen in 2042 for owners who never signed to give it back.
> 
> DVD is not going to extend when they can make a lot more money selling as new.


I have to agree.  We are buying BWV as our first entry into DVC and I purchased fully expecting the above scenario to happen in 2042. Maybe they offer good deals to those still holding contracts, but they will want a “modern” point schedule for both BWV and BCV given their prime location. I’m 58 and wife is 52 with no kids, so we are buying 20 years of vacations with no expectations after that.


----------



## hglenn

mrsap said:


> SSR here too. My broker just called back and said still no answer. She said Disney is really backed up and short staffed. I guess I’m going into 40 day territory. I just wish they’d take it already so I can make another offer.


I'll be honest - it's wonderful knowing that we passed ROFR, however, now I'm on day 4 of waiting for my closing docs. I know it can take a bit but several people have posted that they got their docs the same day or the next day with other brokers/title companies....   I'd say passing ROFR is definitely the most painful but the continued waiting afterwards isn't great....


----------



## Huskerpaul

hglenn said:


> I'll be honest - it's wonderful knowing that we passed ROFR, however, now I'm on day 4 of waiting for my closing docs. I know it can take a bit but several people have posted that they got their docs the same day or the next day with other brokers/title companies....   I'd say passing ROFR is definitely the most painful but the continued waiting afterwards isn't great....


Just keep remembering you bought for $100 less per point than direct and think about how worth the wait is.


----------



## Mexacajun

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pay MF ‘22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17920-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-13/21, 240/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/18
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/1
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MR 22- sent 3/28
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23, 70/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 3/28
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*



Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29

Now waiting on 2. Both International Sellers.  Let’s go!!


----------



## dlam32

mcdieselsauce said:


> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29
> 
> Back in the meat grinder and ready to test the ROFR taking active sales resorts.


I had a 300 pt Riv for $134/pt that passed about three weeks ago. You should be


----------



## hglenn

Huskerpaul said:


> Just keep remembering you bought for $100 less per point than direct and think about how worth the wait is.


Touche...  LOL


----------



## dlam32

wilkydelts said:


> Has anyone thought about this concerning RIV resale, the whole restrictions aspect is just a game for Disney to get them back at a decent ROFR rate than resell them with no restrictions.
> 
> Obviously the resorts need to sell out for this to be most effective.


Strangely, the resale prices for riv have been higher than I would have anticipated with the restriction. Don’t know if that’s just due to the low volume of contracts available. It’ll be interesting if Disney will be aggressive with ROFR for RIV if the restrictions have impacted selling direct sales, delaying the time for it to sell out.


----------



## Mexacajun

dlam32 said:


> I had a 300 pt Riv for $134/pt that passed about three weeks ago. You should be


Seeing this really makes me think I need yet another contract!!


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> So pretty much we know nothing.



Winner winner, chicken dinner!  And DVD wants it that way!!!  LOL


----------



## Sandisw

I want to remind everyone that the DIS does not allow For Sale posts...that includes letting others know you are selling something, even if it is listed with a broker.  You may certainly share once things are sold, but not before.  Thank you.


----------



## Sandisw

dlam32 said:


> Strangely, the resale prices for riv have been higher than I would have anticipated with the restriction. Don’t know if that’s just due to the low volume of contracts available. It’ll be interesting if Disney will be aggressive with ROFR for RIV if the restrictions have impacted selling direct sales, delaying the time for it to sell out.



The resale price has surprised many, myself included.  Some of us never thought it would sell at the rates it is.  I even said I wouldn't even buy it for $50/point because of its restrictions.  I then fell in love with the resort, bought direct, and last summer, paid $152/point for my restricted resale at RIV!!!

IMO, people are willing to buy restricted points because the resort sells itself.  Now, I would venture that many buying it resale have every intention of buying points at other resorts that can be used for variety...or, like me, already own plenty of points that can be used everywhere.

Since DVD can change the resale restrictions at any time,  I think if they were that concerned about the impact on direct sales, they would have adjusted.  Having said that, they now have VGF competing directly with it at the same time, in a post pandemic world, and in the same economic climate.  If there are any concerns about this long term strategy, the next few months of direct sales will give them concrete data to use...but, honestly, I don't see them ever aggressively taking back those contracts as the whole purpose of the move is to guide people to direct.


----------



## mitchruss

mitchruss said:


> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16
> 
> 
> Six weeks of waiting...


Spoke to broker today, and they took it.   44 days!!!   So now we start all over, this time I'm looking at international sellers only.


----------



## Hopfather28

Sandisw said:


> The resale price has surprised many, myself included.  Some of us never thought it would sell at the rates it is.  I even said I wouldn't even buy it for $50/point because of its restrictions.  I then fell in love with the resort, bought direct, and last summer, paid $152/point for my restricted resale at RIV!!!
> 
> IMO, people are willing to buy restricted points because the resort sells itself.  Now, I would venture that many buying it resale have every intention of buying points at other resorts that can be used for variety...or, like me, already own plenty of points that can be used everywhere.
> 
> Since DVD can change the resale restrictions at any time,  I think if they were that concerned about the impact on direct sales, they would have adjusted.  Having said that, they now have VGF competing directly with it at the same time, in a post pandemic world, and in the same economic climate.  If there are any concerns about this long term strategy, the next few months of direct sales will give them concrete data to use...but, honestly, I don't see them ever aggressively taking back those contracts as the whole purpose of the move is to guide people to direct.



I had dinner at Topolino's last summer and I have to say I was actually not impressed by the resort. It seemed like a wonderful hotel, don't get me wrong, but as I walked around I was underwhelmed by the shops, landscaping, theming, pool, etc. All of this to say that I think every person has their own taste and since that's the case some people are willing to spend the money on resale knowing they can only ever stay there and that's completely fine.


----------



## Sandisw

Hopfather28 said:


> I had dinner at Topolino's last summer and I have to say I was actually not impressed by the resort. It seemed like a wonderful hotel, don't get me wrong, but as I walked around I was underwhelmed by the shops, landscaping, theming, pool, etc. All of this to say that I think every person has their own taste and since that's the case some people are willing to spend the money on resale knowing they can only ever stay there and that's completely fine.


Absolutely...I feel the same way at AKV...it does nothing for me and won't stay there.  I was more trying to indicate that it is selling more than many of us thought it would because the resort itself is outweighing the resale restrictions for buyers who enjoy it!


----------



## Klinger13

hglenn said:


> I'll be honest - it's wonderful knowing that we passed ROFR, however, now I'm on day 4 of waiting for my closing docs. I know it can take a bit but several people have posted that they got their docs the same day or the next day with other brokers/title companies....   I'd say passing ROFR is definitely the most painful but the continued waiting afterwards isn't great....



I concur, the wait SUCKS!! I passed ROFR 3/29 (SSR) and I didn’t get my closing docs until 4/13. I returned mine on 4/15, seller still hasn’t returned theirs.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

hglenn said:


> I'll be honest - it's wonderful knowing that we passed ROFR, however, now I'm on day 4 of waiting for my closing docs. I know it can take a bit but several people have posted that they got their docs the same day or the next day with other brokers/title companies....   I'd say passing ROFR is definitely the most painful but the continued waiting afterwards isn't great....


Wow. So much waiting! I got my closing docs about an hour after being notified about passing ROFR. We’re finally getting it notarized tonight after 3 days of having them. We work days, so we are using a mobile notary. Hopefully you’ll get yours soon! I can’t wait to book our first DVC trip!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I then fell in love with the resort, bought direct….
> 
> IMO, people are willing to buy restricted points because the resort sells itself.


This is probably the #1 reason why the resale value remains high for RR. I too think it’s a beautiful resort. I just can’t stomach the points chart, when you have BWV and BCV that are better located and are so much cheaper in points. But i hope to stay there in the near future.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RamblinWreck said:


> Once the resort sells out, though, they will.


If and when RR sells out, it will be interesting. Not just the resale prices, but the ownership picture. As more direct owners sell, the number of RR resale owners will grow and they will only be able to book at RR. The competition for those standard view rooms amongst owners will become even more fierce.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Adding on a small contract  

Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29


----------



## dlam32

Sandisw said:


> The resale price has surprised many, myself included.  Some of us never thought it would sell at the rates it is.  I even said I wouldn't even buy it for $50/point because of its restrictions.  I then fell in love with the resort, bought direct, and last summer, paid $152/point for my restricted resale at RIV!!!
> 
> IMO, people are willing to buy restricted points because the resort sells itself.  Now, I would venture that many buying it resale have every intention of buying points at other resorts that can be used for variety...or, like me, already own plenty of points that can be used everywhere.
> 
> Since DVD can change the resale restrictions at any time,  I think if they were that concerned about the impact on direct sales, they would have adjusted.  Having said that, they now have VGF competing directly with it at the same time, in a post pandemic world, and in the same economic climate.  If there are any concerns about this long term strategy, the next few months of direct sales will give them concrete data to use...but, honestly, I don't see them ever aggressively taking back those contracts as the whole purpose of the move is to guide people to direct.


Totally agree that Riviera blew us away with it's awesomeness. We had no intentions to buy there because of all the negatives and because we already owned at other resorts. And then we had breakfast at Topolinos with those views and took a tour of the villas. Of course one thing leads to another and now we own direct and resale there! I really hope that Disney addresses the Riv specific restrictions, particularly if they are going to strand it as the only resort on WDW with them.


----------



## RamblinWreck

HIRyeDVC said:


> If and when RR sells out, it will be interesting. Not just the resale prices, but the ownership picture. As more direct owners sell, the number of RR resale owners will grow and they will only be able to book at RR. The competition for those standard view rooms amongst owners will become even more fierce.


Absolutely! If you’re a resale owner, you can’t really afford to not book at the 11 month window. There is no fall back option beyond booking a room category that you didn’t want.


----------



## purplenancy27

I just noticed a broker has listing that has 
"Seller pays closing"
Isnt that a flag at ROFR?


----------



## hglenn

RamblinWreck said:


> Absolutely! If you’re a resale owner, you can’t really afford to not book at the 11 month window. There is no fall back option beyond booking a room category that you didn’t want.


Very great point.  So in thinking of buying resale, probably want to buy more points for the room category flexibility....


----------



## dlam32

HIRyeDVC said:


> If and when RR sells out, it will be interesting. Not just the resale prices, but the ownership picture. As more direct owners sell, the number of RR resale owners will grow and they will only be able to book at RR. The competition for those standard view rooms amongst owners will become even more fierc





RamblinWreck said:


> Absolutely! If you’re a resale owner, you can’t really afford to not book at the 11 month window. There is no fall back option beyond booking a room category that you didn’t want.


Completely agree. Direct owners will have recourse to book elsewhere but the resale only owners are gonna be like hunger games if they only want tower studios or standard view rooms. The preferred view points are such a huge step up. They are readily available because they are so undesirable. The incidental perks were not enough of a difference to keep people from buying resale. Now it seems like Disney is really going out of their way to make owners, RIV at least, feel the pain of buying resale vs direct.


----------



## harmon54

mitchruss said:


> Spoke to broker today, and they took it.   44 days!!!   So now we start all over, this time I'm looking at international sellers only.


Wow I would have thought that was a fair price.  Guess now is the time to sell if you are an international seller.  Good luck finding one!


----------



## Huskerpaul

dlam32 said:


> Totally agree that Riviera blew us away with it's awesomeness. We had no intentions to buy there because of all the negatives and because we already owned at other resorts. And then we had breakfast at Topolinos with those views and took a tour of the villas. Of course one thing leads to another and now we own direct and resale there! I really hope that Disney addresses the Riv specific restrictions, particularly if they are going to strand it as the only resort on WDW with them.


I think the real test for continued resale restrictions will be the Disneyland Tower, which I have no doubt will be a new association.  If they don't add resale restrictions to new tower sales I think we will know they decided it did more harm than good to direct sales at Riviera.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Huskerpaul said:


> I think the real test for continued resale restrictions will be the Disneyland Tower, which I have no doubt will be a new association.  If they don't add resale restrictions to new tower sales I think we will know they decided it did more harm than good to direct sales at Riviera.


I think most believe that the resale restrictions won’t have much impact to DLT sales. Availability is so scarce in the west coast, even without the restrictions, most would self impose restrictions and use their DLT points exclusively at DLT anyways. I think the real litmus test will be the new Poly Tower.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> Completely agree. Direct owners will have recourse to book elsewhere but the resale only owners are gonna be like hunger games if they only want tower studios or standard view rooms. The preferred view points are such a huge step up. They are readily available because they are so undesirable. The incidental perks were not enough of a difference to keep people from buying resale. Now it seems like Disney is really going out of their way to make owners, RIV at least, feel the pain of buying resale vs direct.


They should really look at rebalancing the RR points chart. I mean, most people rather have the Epcot/parking lot view over the lake view overlooking CBR anyways. The point chart for the PV rooms are ridiculous!


----------



## TroJo

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think most believe that the resale restrictions won’t have much impact to DLT sales. Availability is so scarce in the west coast, even without the restrictions, most would self impose restrictions and use their DLT points exclusively at DLT anyways. I think the real litmus test will be the new Poly Tower.


Agreed - as for myself (and probably most people) I won’t care about restrictions for VDH. Probably won’t care about point charts or point price either. Just take my money.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

TroJo said:


> Agreed - as for myself (and probably most people) I won’t care about restrictions for VDH. Probably won’t care about point charts or point price either. Just take my money.


That’s right! It’s called VDH now. Though, it kinda sounds like an acronym for a STD or something. I used to think like you and thought I would buy no matter what. But depending on the price per point, points chart, MFs, and room layouts, I don’t think it will sell like hot cakes like everyone thinks it will.


----------



## mitchruss

harmon54 said:


> Wow I would have thought that was a fair price.  Guess now is the time to sell if you are an international seller.  Good luck finding one!


I thought so too, and it was a buyer pays closing and dues.   We found an international seller and got an accepted offer, so now we wait again...


----------



## MickeyismyCat

purplenancy27 said:


> I just noticed a broker has listing that has
> "Seller pays closing"
> Isnt that a flag at ROFR?



No clue.
I don't think anyone knows the criteria besides basic pricing that makes a contract more appealing to Disney.
One would think that the out the door price per point after all fees are added in would be a good standard Disney would utilize. Pretty basic arithmetic. Probably automated.

I also think the criteria evolves, thus the inconsistencies we see here.

Having a small well tracked pool of points available for direct buying seems like a given for DVC. Even if they have to warehouse some of the maintenance fees. When they get their forcasting wrong, then the wait list.

 My guess is they try to forecast expected sales based on every metric they can track. Property demand, average points purchased, use year, physical tour traffic, online literature/mailing list signups, planned incentives/price increases, what ever!

Right now parks are jammed and DVC seems to be exploding in popularity based on this data.
https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...-sales-resume-direct-sales-jump-in-march-2022

DVC obviously knows this and is making decisions to capitalize on it.

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if someone in leadership reviews these very forums and has given the directive to slow the speed of reviewing contracts up for ROFR. Pretty obvious that most of us here are impatient addicts. The countless posts/chains in this very thread culminating in "I cant do ROFR any longer, I'm just going to buy direct" is the best incentive for DVC to drag it out. (so keep your impatient public whining down)

They can't take them all! (or find a good deal international contract)

*Edit - Does anyone know if properties have a wait list currently?
Do you waitlist by use year?
When DVC does claim a contract via ROFR, do the points go back to a pool DVC and resell but remain attached to their original use year, or is the existing use year voided?


----------



## MFMont

purplenancy27 said:


> I just noticed a broker has listing that has
> "Seller pays closing"
> Isnt that a flag at ROFR?


Total cost of contract is what maters to them. I think it makes some feel better if they have a high PP cost but make up for itthe MF cost. I am guessing the ROFR team does have calculators at their disposal


----------



## Huskerpaul

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think most believe that the resale restrictions won’t have much impact to DLT sales. Availability is so scarce in the west coast, even without the restrictions, most would self impose restrictions and use their DLT points exclusively at DLT anyways. I think the real litmus test will be the new Poly Tower.


I think you are right about VDH.  Too much demand for restrictions to matter.

But I think the Poly addition will be added to the existing association for a few reasons like: room type mix currently and diluting the bungalow points pool more.  But the main reason is the contracts would be for 40 years instead of 50.  Turning that capital asset over 10 years sooner looks real nice on the ROI calculations.


----------



## KTownRaider

Huskerpaul said:


> But the main reason is the contracts would be for 40 years instead of 50. Turning that capital asset over 10 years sooner looks real nice on the ROI calculations.


The jury is out on whether Poly2 will be a new association or join the existing, but there's nothing holding DVC from making POLY2 a new association and selling contracts for less than 50 years (see Beach Club).


----------



## Sandisw

Huskerpaul said:


> I think you are right about VDH.  Too much demand for restrictions to matter.
> 
> But I think the Poly addition will be added to the existing association for a few reasons like: room type mix currently and diluting the bungalow points pool more.  But the main reason is the contracts would be for 40 years instead of 50.  Turning that capital asset over 10 years sooner looks real nice on the ROI calculations.



If the timetable stays the same,  it would be a 6 year difference. If they are having good success selling VGF now with 44 years, then no reason DVD has to make Poly tower 50 years.

It really comes down to whether they think selling the Poly tower will do better as it’s own association and giving only those owners at the tower the home resort advantage for those different room sizes,

Adding to PVB means adding 4 million points to the booking eligibility, not to mention it cant do restrictions If that is still a long term goal…and so far, we have to assume it is since they have not removed them from RIV.


----------



## dado4

Maybe Grand Floridian prices coming down? A good price, 160pt contract just came up. If I had that Use Year I'd make a low offer seeing if it could be accepted.


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
Third times the charm???


----------



## mejones1115

hglenn said:


> I'll be honest - it's wonderful knowing that we passed ROFR, however, now I'm on day 4 of waiting for my closing docs. I know it can take a bit but several people have posted that they got their docs the same day or the next day with other brokers/title companies....   I'd say passing ROFR is definitely the most painful but the continued waiting afterwards isn't great....


We were already forewarned that our title company us about 2 weeks our from sending closing documents because they're short staffed.  We passed a week ago today and are still waiting.


----------



## MalorieA

mrsap said:


> SSR here too. My broker just called back and said still no answer. She said Disney is really backed up and short staffed. I guess I’m going into 40 day territory. I just wish they’d take it already so I can make another offer.


Same here…Or not bc I’ve been looking at beach club which I swore I’d never consider because of the increased price per point but I have 2 little boys that I know would love that water area especially in the coming years. Hard to balance your head and your heart sometimes. But it’s crunch time now for me because I have several trips planned in the next year. Le sigh. Oh well


----------



## keirabella2012

mejones1115 said:


> We were already forewarned that our title company us about 2 weeks our from sending closing documents because they're short staffed.  We passed a week ago today and are still waiting.


Did you buy from dvcresalemarket?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MalorieA said:


> Same here…Or not bc I’ve been looking at beach club which I swore I’d never consider because of the increased price per point but I have 2 little boys that I know would love that water area especially in the coming years. Hard to balance your head and your heart sometimes. But it’s crunch time now for me because I have several trips planned in the next year. Le sigh. Oh well


Once the BCV bug bites, you can’t let it go. I think I’ll be tempted to buy it until 2042.


----------



## MalorieA

HIRyeDVC said:


> Once the BCV bug bites, you can’t let it go. I think I’ll be tempted to buy it until 2042.


It’s funny how your brain tries to justify the numbers. You start at point A which is what makes sense knowing everything you know about the economics of DVC…then end up at point Y wondering how the heck you got here….knowing that you wouldn’t have been willing to spend this much money a few mindsets ago. Hah


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Not to mention it cant do restrictions If that is still a long term goal…and so far, we have to assume it is since they have not removed them from RIV.


If restrictions were the long term goal, I think VGF2 would have had them.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MalorieA said:


> Same here…Or not bc I’ve been looking at beach club which I swore I’d never consider because of the increased price per point but I have 2 little boys that I know would love that water area especially in the coming years. Hard to balance your head and your heart sometimes. But it’s crunch time now for me because I have several trips planned in the next year. Le sigh. Oh well


Beach Club value is so bad that you're better off not buying DVC at all. If you want to stay at Beach Club, wait for a 30% discount and stay as a cash guest.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> If restrictions were the long term goal, I think VGF2 would have had them.



I don’t. I think there were unique reasons…the quick turn around to get it for sale being the main one…along with other reasons to add them to one of the smallest resorts.  The advertising uses front and center the aspect of having all room types available, and of course resort  studios.

A new association for those would have required more than just the update of the POS.

If they were definitely abandoning, then why not announce it directly as such with VDH or Poly tower like they did with VGF? Or have changed it for RIV already?

I just don’t think it’s been decided to change it yet. I am not saying they may not be discussing but it’s way too soon to know until we see what amounts to a new build and resort without them.

If VDH comes out without them, then I agree it’s a changed goal.


----------



## MalorieA

CaptainAmerica said:


> Beach Club value is so bad that you're better off not buying DVC at all. If you want to stay at Beach Club, wait for a 30% discount and stay as a cash guest.


I know it’s crazy. With the best small point resale BCV contracts I can find I still calculate paying upwards of $16-17/pt with current MFs. My direct Riviera pts are currently costing me about $12.70/pt. The idea right now is to just hopefully get in at the 7 month mark into a 1 bedroom at random times. Or maybe I’ll make a last minute decision to just go for it. We’ll see.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MalorieA said:


> I know it’s crazy. With the best small point resale BCV contracts I can find I still calculate paying upwards of $16-17/pt with current MFs. My direct Riviera pts are currently costing me about $12.70/pt. The idea right now is to just hopefully get in at the 7 month mark into a 1 bedroom at random times. Or maybe I’ll make a last minute decision to just go for it. We’ll see.


Even at those rates, one would view them as better than rack rates. You could also profit renting the points. The thing with BCV is that it’s a tiny boutique resort and the demand will always outstrip supply.


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> Beach Club value is so bad that you're better off not buying DVC at all. If you want to stay at Beach Club, wait for a 30% discount and stay as a cash guest.


Is the same true for boardwalk? I actually did the math and think my purchase that is in ROFR right now of 250 at $143 a point pays itself off before 2042. But I guess value is an objective metric.


----------



## MalorieA

HIRyeDVC said:


> Even at those rates, one would view them as better than rack rates. You could also profit renting the points. The thing with BCV is that it’s a tiny boutique resort and the demand will always outstrip supply.


Exactly and that’s why I’m still trying to justify it in my head…Still better than rack rates…but not the best value that you can get. My initial plan was to rent points but that quickly went down the toilet when I signed up for marathon and planned another short adults only trip. Oops. Maybe I’ll rent in the future…but who knows


----------



## Redheadprincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> Beach Club value is so bad that you're better off not buying DVC at all. If you want to stay at Beach Club, wait for a 30% discount and stay as a cash guest.


Actually it is still a good deal, if you get the right resale contract. Our cost per point on the contract we just signed  is 15.04 pp. That comes out to less than $300 on most studios that we will stay in during the year. Pop Century can cost that more. I've never seen Beach cash prices below $500 per night with discounts, plus I don't have to pay parking, taxes, extra adult prices, and get priority booking.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> Is the same true for boardwalk? I actually did the math and think my purchase that is in ROFR right now of 250 at $143 a point pays itself off before 2042. But I guess value is an objective metric.


Boardwalk resale is probably pretty close to break even, with a thousand assumptions about rack rate inflation, dues inflation, and availability of rack rate discounts.


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> Boardwalk resale is probably pretty close to break even, with a thousand assumptions about rack rate inflation, dues inflation, and availability of rack rate discounts.


I have a big family so the value for me is getting the 2 bedrooms (or occasionally the 3). It is just harder to get without owning there. So that is how i calculated the value. We can’t fit in anything smaller than 2 bed.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Redheadprincess said:


> Actually it is still a good deal, if you get the right resale contract. Our cost per point on the contract we just signed  is 15.04 pp. That comes out to less than $300 on most studios that we will stay in during the year. Pop Century can cost that more. I've never seen Beach cash prices below $500 per night with discounts, plus I don't have to pay parking, taxes, extra adult prices, and get priority booking.


Dividing total cash over the life of the contract is a poor substitute for NPV analysis. 

Easy numbers for the sake of example... Spending $30,000 today is much more expensive than spending $3,000 per year for ten years.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> I have a big family so the value for me is getting the 2 bedrooms (or occasionally the 3). It is just harder to get without owning there. So that is how i calculated the value. We can’t fit in anything smaller than 2 bed.


I'm not talking about owning Boardwalk/Beach Club versus owning elsewhere. I'm talking about owning Boardwalk / Beach Club versus not owning DVC at all.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dividing total cash over the life of the contract is a poor substitute for NPV analysis.
> 
> Easy numbers for the sake of example... Spending $30,000 today is much more expensive than spending $3,000 per year for ten years.



True. But that assumes that what you are buying upfront remains $3k each of those 10 years. If it goes up, then it does offset it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> True. But that assumes that what you are buying upfront remains $3k each of those 10 years. If it goes up, then it does offset it.


Yeah but I left dues off of my simplified example. DVC isn't just cash upfront for years of cash saved on vacations. It's cash upfront, plus dues (which inflate) every year in exchange for years of vacations (which also inflate).

My DVC cash flow analysis is extremely robust. There's no way that the math of Beach Club works out unless you make crazy assumptions like "rack rates are going to increase by 15% every year and dues are only going to inflate 3%."


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah but I left dues off of my simplified example. DVC isn't just cash upfront for years of cash saved on vacations. It's cash upfront, plus dues (which inflate) every year in exchange for years of vacations (which also inflate).
> 
> My DVC cash flow analysis is extremely robust. There's no way that the math of Beach Club works out unless you make crazy assumptions like "rack rates are going to increase by 15% every year and dues are only going to inflate 3%."


Do you have a spreadsheet to share? I am curious.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## pks_domer

pangyal said:


> Updated


Thank you for all your work on this thread!


----------



## M23F5

M23F5 said:


> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6, passed 4/30
> 
> So excited to have our first contract!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> Do you have a spreadsheet to share? I am curious.


Turns out I may have exaggerated (it's no secret that I'm a Beach Club hater).  It appears to be roughly break-even.

This assumes that you're going to use every single Beach Club point you buy at Beach Club, and that if you hadn't bought DVC you would have stayed at Beach Club as a cash guest exactly the same amount.

Most of the work here goes into figuring out that initial "Average Rack Rate per Point."  If you're staying in 1BR every time, this gets significantly worse.  If Studios every time, a bit better.  The 2BR average is very close to the resort overall average.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30

I'm so excited!  I had assumed I wouldn't be hearing anything over the weekend and then I received my email at 8am PDT.


----------



## Redheadprincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> Turns out I may have exaggerated (it's no secret that I'm a Beach Club hater).  It appears to be roughly break-even.
> 
> This assumes that you're going to use every single Beach Club point you buy at Beach Club, and that if you hadn't bought DVC you would have stayed at Beach Club as a cash guest exactly the same amount.
> 
> Most of the work here goes into figuring out that initial "Average Rack Rate per Point."  If you're staying in 1BR every time, this gets significantly worse.  If Studios every time, a bit better.  The 2BR average is very close to the resort overall average.
> 
> View attachment 665888
> 
> View attachment 665889


We just closed on a BCV contract for $150pp and have a $145 pp in ROFR. Both contracts are loaded, too, so it can actually be a savings.


----------



## M23F5

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> I'm so excited!  I had assumed I wouldn't be hearing anything over the weekend and then I received my email at 8am PDT.


Same! I had assumed since we didn’t hear on Friday it wouldn’t be until next week. Congrats!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Redheadprincess said:


> We just closed on a BCV contract for $150pp and have a $145 pp in ROFR. Both contracts are loaded, too, so it can actually be a savings.


Were they huge contracts or international sellers? I thought Disney was taking them around 170.


----------



## mejones1115

keirabella2012 said:


> Did you buy from dvcresalemarket?


Yes we did.


----------



## Pens Fan

mejones1115 said:


> Yes we did.


Oof!

That's good to know, though.  We are waiting on closing documents from them as well, so this tells me I need to be patient on ours that passed last Thursday.  

We had two different contracts (different brokers) pass ROFR that same day.   For the other one (broker who cannot be mentioned here and Mason Title) we got our "passed" email around 5 PM.  Cammie sent us the closing documents by 11:45 AM the next morning.  Everything was docusigned, and the cashier's check on its way by that afternoon.  We had another contract that passed a few weeks ago (yet another broker and title company) and it took 2 weeks to get the closing documents.  I guess in the grand scheme of things waiting a couple of weeks isn't that big of a deal, though.  As long as it gets done.  

Still, as everyone on here always says, Cammie at Mason Title is awesome!


----------



## TroJo

Pens Fan said:


> Still, as everyone on here always says, Cammie at Mason Title is awesome!


Yes she is. She’s done two of my resale contracts. This past week I was informed I passed ROFR on Friday. Closing documents were sent out that next Monday. I went in person and signed with her on Wednesday. And the closing happened yesterday (Friday). So one week turn around from ROFR pass to closing.


----------



## mejones1115

Pens Fan said:


> Oof!
> 
> That's good to know, though.  We are waiting on closing documents from them as well, so this tells me I need to be patient on ours that passed last Thursday.
> 
> We had two different contracts (different brokers) pass ROFR that same day.   For the other one (broker who cannot be mentioned here and Mason Title) we got our "passed" email around 5 PM.  Cammie sent us the closing documents by 11:45 AM the next morning.  Everything was docusigned, and the cashier's check on its way by that afternoon.  We had another contract that passed a few weeks ago (yet another broker and title company) and it took 2 weeks to get the closing documents.  I guess in the grand scheme of things waiting a couple of weeks isn't that big of a deal, though.  As long as it gets done.
> 
> Still, as everyone on here always says, Cammie at Mason Title is awesome!


I've seen a lot people post about Mason and how quick they are.  Was really wishing it would be that quick for us.  But it is what it is.  At least we got 1 to pass.  Now to try again and wait it out.


----------



## hobbes42

Has anyone asked to use a specific title company and was told by the broker "we don't work with them"?  

I would think that since the buyer pays, the buyer should be able to pick any title company they want as long as they understand time shares and DVC.


----------



## Pens Fan

hobbes42 said:


> Has anyone asked to use a specific title company and was told by the broker "we don't work with them"?
> 
> I would think that since the buyer pays, the buyer should be able to pick any title company they want as long as they understand time shares and DVC.


Yes, I had that happen with our contract a few weeks ago.  I asked for Mason and was told no.  It's yet another broker I can't name here (we've used a lot of those   ).  I didn't even ask with our DVC Resale Market contract, as I was under the impression that they always go through their own title company, Magic Vacation Title.  I just rolled with it.  As I said before, at the end of the day a couple of weeks is no big deal.  It's just interesting the disparity in timeframe.


----------



## MalorieA

For those of you with international sellers, did any of you request from the broker which listings had international sellers? Just wondering if this would be information they can give us. Or do you just ask the broker about specific listings and whether the seller is international?


----------



## CDKG

Cammy at Mason is handling my closing. I was notified I passed ROFR on Friday afternoon and had my closing documents early Tuesday morning. I was able to sign, return, and wire the balance due that day. Sadly, I’m still waiting for the sellers to return their signed docs so we can close. I’ve heard it mentioned the seller’s docs take longer? Hopefully they’ll return them over the weekend…


----------



## christophles

CDKG said:


> Cammy at Mason is handling my closing. I was notified I passed ROFR on Friday afternoon and had my closing documents early Tuesday morning. I was able to sign, return, and wire the balance due that day. Sadly, I’m still waiting for the sellers to return their signed docs so we can close. I’ve heard it mentioned the seller’s docs take longer? Hopefully they’ll return them over the weekend…


I'm in the same boat as you. Passed ROFR on Wednesday, got closing documents that afternoon, and returned promptly. I was informed that they are still waiting for the seller's closing docs as well. Funny how as a buyer we are quick to return, but the sellers aren't as quick as we are. If I can close by next Friday, I would be happy.


----------



## Bea

Bea---$139-$7509-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 19/22, 50/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/30

international seller and we are International buyers  So fingers crossed.  We’ve been waiting for a SSR small contact for awhile to add onto our OKW resale. It was posted for about 5 minutes before we purchased. When you know, you know . Now the dreaded waiting game


----------



## mejones1115

MalorieA said:


> For those of you with international sellers, did any of you request from the broker which listings had international sellers? Just wondering if this would be information they can give us. Or do you just ask the broker about specific listings and whether the seller is international?


We used dvc resale market and their listings show if it's an international seller.  We just lost our main contract to ROFR on Wednesday which apparently was a not so good day due to a bloodbath from ROFR.  We had emailed our broker to see if he could see what they had for international sellers.   But we ended up finding our contact before he could get back to us.   It's the same use year as our 50 pointer that passed last week and loaded and is a   seller.   Fingers crossed  this one comes through.


----------



## Redheadprincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> Were they huge contracts or international sellers? I thought Disney was taking them around 170.


International sellers


----------



## mejones1115

Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller & pays '22 MF sent 4/29


----------



## dlam32

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> I'm so excited!  I had assumed I wouldn't be hearing anything over the weekend and then I received my email at 8am PDT.


Congratulations. That’s a great price for a medium sized contract!


----------



## DisMagicMa

DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29

Only thing I’m wondering about ROFR is that we aren’t existing DVC members - does Disney consider that in the process? I didn’t know until I inquired that 150 is the minimum amount of points to purchase direct so I feel like we’re sneaking in the back door if this goes through!


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

mejones1115 said:


> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-International seller & pays '22 MF sent 4/29


Oh, I saw this loaded international contract too! I was going to bid on it if my first one didn’t pass. It did, though. Good luck! I’m sure you’ll make it with this one!


----------



## hglenn

Parkhopperplanner said:


> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Only thing I’m wondering about ROFR is that we aren’t existing DVC members - does Disney consider that in the process? I didn’t know until I inquired that 150 is the minimum amount of points to purchase direct so I feel like we’re sneaking in the back door if this goes through!


I saw this asked before - the consensus was that Disney doesn't really care if you're new or existing, if they want the contract, they take it.  It seems the only thing that is consistent is that they don't take international seller contracts....  other than that, there's no rhyme or reason. IMO, buying a smaller contract to get your feet wet opens you up to be able to buy smaller chunks of points direct so I think it's a great strategy.  We plan to add points in small chunks direct going forward.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Live look at me trying to justify keeping the SSR and AKV contracts I was supposed to sell when I decided to buy a single, larger Aulani contract.


----------



## DaveNan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Live look at me trying to justify keeping the SSR and AKV contracts I was supposed to sell when I decided to buy a single, larger Aulani contract.
> 
> View attachment 666006


Same as me with my AKV and SSR.  I have added some more BWV and am planning on adding PVB with the intent of selling some SSR and AKV, but I always find a "use" for the points.  "We can sell them after this next big trip....."


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

hobbes42 said:


> Has anyone asked to use a specific title company and was told by the broker "we don't work with them"?
> 
> I would think that since the buyer pays, the buyer should be able to pick any title company they want as long as they understand time shares and DVC.



I had the same scenario.  Just told the Broker I was going to pass on the contract and magically within the hour I was told I could use Mason Title (my preferred choice).  I did offer the Brokerage to pay my closing costs as an alternative if they weren’t going to allow me to use Mason.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1


----------



## mejones1115

Parkhopperplanner said:


> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Only thing I’m wondering about ROFR is that we aren’t existing DVC members - does Disney consider that in the process? I didn’t know until I inquired that 150 is the minimum amount of points to purchase direct so I feel like we’re sneaking in the back door if this goes through!


We just had our 50 point AKV contract pass a week ago (we were still waiting on our 160 point that had gone to ROFR 2 weeks earlier but ended up getting taken).  We are not existing DVC members so I don't think that matters at all.


----------



## mejones1115

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Oh, I saw this loaded international contract too! I was going to bid on it if my first one didn’t pass. It did, though. Good luck! I’m sure you’ll make it with this one!


Thank you.  Glad yours passed so  we could bid on this one


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone have a tip on when I should push my seller to bank some points that I badly need banked?  Our closing date is mid-July, but it's a December Use Year so there are a full slate of 300 points that I need banked by the end of July, and I won't have the contract in time to do it myself.
> 
> Currently under contract and waiting on ROFR.


Update: We're still in the middle of waiting on ROFR. I asked my broker to ask the seller to bank the points, which he did. The seller then banked the points and provided an updated points statement. There were no contract updates or addendums that needed to be signed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Turns out I may have exaggerated (it's no secret that I'm a Beach Club hater).  It appears to be roughly break-even.
> 
> This assumes that you're going to use every single Beach Club point you buy at Beach Club, and that if you hadn't bought DVC you would have stayed at Beach Club as a cash guest exactly the same amount.
> 
> Most of the work here goes into figuring out that initial "Average Rack Rate per Point."  If you're staying in 1BR every time, this gets significantly worse.  If Studios every time, a bit better.  The 2BR average is very close to the resort overall average.
> 
> View attachment 665888
> 
> View attachment 665889


I feel like Captain America from the scene from Avengers when Stark and Banner are talking about Gamma Rays.….


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel like Captain America from the scene from Avengers when Stark and Banner are talking about Gamma Rays.….


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> View attachment 666073


And that man is playing Galaga!


----------



## Redheadprincess

Just saw an international seller BCV get listed on the board's sponsor. Dec uy.  After 4 BCV contracts taken in ROFR, I finally had one pass with with an international owner.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Redheadprincess said:


> Just saw an international seller BCV get listed on the board's sponsor. Dec uy.  After 4 BCV contracts taken in ROFR, I finally had one pass with with an international owner.


I can you tell that a listing is an international seller?


----------



## LadybugsMum

HIRyeDVC said:


> I can you tell that a listing is an international seller?


DVC Resale Market puts a note on the listing when it's an international seller.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> DVC Resale Market puts a note on the listing when it's an international seller.


So you still haveto click on each individual listing?


----------



## LadybugsMum

HIRyeDVC said:


> So you still haveto click on each individual listing?


Yes, you won't see it unless you look at the actual listing


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

We’ve received an email by Sunday morning each week letting us know that the broker hasn’t yet heard from DVC about ROFR. Today is Sunday, day 30, and we haven’t received an email yet this week. Does this mean I should email them and check in? Lol. My husband says no and he’s probably right but I thought I’d crowd source opinions.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> We’ve received an email by Sunday morning each week letting us know that the broker hasn’t yet heard from DVC about ROFR. Today is Sunday, day 30, and we haven’t received an email yet this week. Does this mean I should email them and check in? Lol. My husband says no and he’s probably right but I thought I’d crowd source opinions.


I'd never expect anything on a Sunday.


----------



## keirabella2012

AKVDisneyFan said:


> We’ve received an email by Sunday morning each week letting us know that the broker hasn’t yet heard from DVC about ROFR. Today is Sunday, day 30, and we haven’t received an email yet this week. Does this mean I should email them and check in? Lol. My husband says no and he’s probably right but I thought I’d crowd source opinions.



I'm at day 37 since the contract that I'm selling was sent to ROFR. I check-in when it's been a while without any updates. I was told that Disney is averaging 30-45 days right now. ROFR notifications from Disney can take place on a Sunday since my last contract back in February passed after 23 days and it happened to be a Sunday. Good luck, but in all likelihood, you'll need to wait a little longer.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

hglenn said:


> I saw this asked before - the consensus was that Disney doesn't really care if you're new or existing, if they want the contract, they take it.  It seems the only thing that is consistent is that they don't take international seller contracts....  other than that, there's no rhyme or reason. IMO, buying a smaller contract to get your feet wet opens you up to be able to buy smaller chunks of points direct so I think it's a great strategy.  We plan to add points in small chunks direct going forward.


That's exactly what I'm hoping to do! Now debating where to by my next chunk of points.... another resale OKW extended? GFV direct? I don't want to be closed off completely from staying at Riviera but I want to be able to combine any future points towards larger accommodations at OKW.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

mejones1115 said:


> We just had our 50 point AKV contract pass a week ago (we were still waiting on our 160 point that had gone to ROFR 2 weeks earlier but ended up getting taken).  We are not existing DVC members so I don't think that matters at all.


Awesome to hear - congrats!!! Where was your larger contract at? AKV?


----------



## hglenn

Parkhopperplanner said:


> That's exactly what I'm hoping to do! Now debating where to by my next chunk of points.... another resale OKW extended? GFV direct? I don't want to be closed off completely from staying at Riviera but I want to be able to combine any future points towards larger accommodations at OKW.


IMO, VGF is a really good option right now. Since it’s an active sale, there haven’t been any taken back in ROFR. However, the resale value remains high. I think I’ve seen some pass for like $150 pp so you’ll have to find a seller willing to go that low. Personally I wouldn’t pay more than $160. But it’s such a desirable resort that it’s a great option.


----------



## mejones1115

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Awesome to hear - congrats!!! Where was your larger contract at? AKV?


Yes they were both AKV.  We got addonitis really quick and figured we wanted more than the 160.  And then after spending 44 days in ROFR for the first contract I learned a lot from this post that honestly having it taken was a blessing in disguise.  This time we knew a lot more going into it and we are happier with the new contract we're waiting on.  Before we would have had 2 different use years and now if all goes well we'll have the same.  I initially thought no big deal to have 2 different but it will be a lot easier to have them the same.


----------



## casualmuppet

casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1

2nd attempt. Bumped my price up a bit and got a small amount more points after planning the next few trips out. If this one fails probably waiting for an international seller.


----------



## Mexacajun

casualmuppet said:


> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> 2nd attempt. Bumped my price up a bit and got a small amount more points after planning the next few trips out. If this one fails probably waiting for an international seller.


Good luck! I am banking on the international seller myself. Think I will only bid on those from now on.


----------



## casualmuppet

Mexacajun said:


> Good luck! I am banking on the international seller myself. Think I will only bid on those from now on.


Makes sense. Just didn't find quite the right contract with an international seller, and I already have my trip for this year planned. So I have a little time to keep trying lol.


----------



## The_MT

casualmuppet said:


> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> 2nd attempt. Bumped my price up a bit and got a small amount more points after planning the next few trips out. If this one fails probably waiting for an international seller.


If my current offer gets taken I will look for an international seller as well


----------



## CaptainAmerica

casualmuppet said:


> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> 2nd attempt. Bumped my price up a bit and got a small amount more points after planning the next few trips out. If this one fails probably waiting for an international seller.


Don't forget Aulani.


----------



## TroJo

AKVDisneyFan said:


> We’ve received an email by Sunday morning each week letting us know that the broker hasn’t yet heard from DVC about ROFR. Today is Sunday, day 30, and we haven’t received an email yet this week. Does this mean I should email them and check in? Lol. My husband says no and he’s probably right but I thought I’d crowd source opinions.


I’m on day 42 - the last time I talked with the concierge\last communication I got from them was on 4/13 haha… Hang in there - it’ll be over soon.


----------



## mitchruss

mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/1/2022

Trying an international seller, since my last one got taken after 43 days.


----------



## gskywalker

Bea said:


> Bea---$139-$7509-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 19/22, 50/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/30
> 
> international seller and we are International buyers  So fingers crossed.  We’ve been waiting for a SSR small contact for awhile to add onto our OKW resale. It was posted for about 5 minutes before we purchased. When you know, you know . Now the dreaded waiting game


I would be interested how the process goes for you.   I had been told by a few brokers that intl members shouldn't buy from intl members as there are too many issues.   So assuming you have bought other resale contacts before to compare, please let us know how this process compared.


----------



## joarath

Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1

Here we go again!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I don't think I've ever seen this kind of disconnect between market prices and what Disney is taking at SSR.  There are piles and piles of contracts available in the low 120s, but Disney seems to want you up around $130 to even have  chance of passing.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this kind of disconnect between market prices and what Disney is taking at SSR.  There are piles and piles of contracts available in the low 120s, but Disney seems to want you up around $130 to even have  chance of passing.


I have been thinking the same thing....  It seems there are a sizable number of sellers who really want to unload their contracts by reducing their asking prices but buyers know that they won't pass so aren't even biting on the deal....  Such a strange dynamic.  I said before that I bet if Disney were to offer a fair price of like $100-$115 per point there are probably a lot of sellers who would take it.  I feel bad for the sellers who really want to sell.


----------



## joarath

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this kind of disconnect between market prices and what Disney is taking at SSR.  There are piles and piles of contracts available in the low 120s, but Disney seems to want you up around $130 to even have  chance of passing.



Man, I hate hearing that right after making an offer. I'm worried I'm overpaying because of Disney's market manipulation. It's going to be a dang shame if I buy this and the prices plummet. I don't really plan on selling but still, I'd obviously love to spend less. I tried with a 130pp and it got taken. Now I'm tyring 140pp for SSR.


----------



## Sandisw

joarath said:


> Man, I hate hearing that right after making an offer. I'm worried I'm overpaying because of Disney's market manipulation. It's going to be a dang shame if I buy this and the prices plummet. I don't really plan on selling but still, I'd obviously love to spend less. I tried with a 130pp and it got taken. Now I'm tyring 140pp for SSR.



It is one of the aspects of resale that buyers have to figure out how their own personal tolerance level is as well as when they want to have the contract for use.

While I knew the contract I am selling for $120 would never make it through, i priced it low in hopes to get a buyer willing to try...I did,...and Disney did take.  

It now seems I was fortunate because a  lot more contracts are for sale and it may not have happened as fast if I was selling now.

In the end, if you are happy with what you offered and bought, that is all that matters.  If you have regrets, willing to wait out another try, and  are still in the 10 day window, cancel the sale and put in a lower offer on a different one!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> It is one of the aspects of resale that buyers have to figure out how their own personal tolerance level is as well as when they want to have the contract for use.
> 
> While I knew the contract I am selling for $120 would never make it through, i priced it low in hopes to get a buyer willing to try...I did,...and Disney did take.
> 
> It now seems I was fortunate because a  lot more contracts are for sale and it may not have happened as fast if I was selling now.
> 
> In the end, if you are happy with what you offered and bought, that is all that matters.  If you have regrets, willing to wait out another try, and  are still in the 10 day window, cancel the sale and put in a lower offer on a different one!


It certainly wasn't the biggest factor, but it definitely played a role in my decision to go with Aulani this time around.


----------



## MalorieA

joarath said:


> Man, I hate hearing that right after making an offer. I'm worried I'm overpaying because of Disney's market manipulation. It's going to be a dang shame if I buy this and the prices plummet. I don't really plan on selling but still, I'd obviously love to spend less. I tried with a 130pp and it got taken. Now I'm tyring 140pp for SSR.


 Right now the 2 options that I’m considering are to offer in the 140’s on my next try or make an offer on a contract that has 50 more points on the contract than I wanted with an international seller (that’s assuming that they would accept a price in the 120s)…And I’d just rent leftover points. I really don’t need that many more points but I also don’t want to pay that much per point either.


----------



## hglenn

joarath said:


> Man, I hate hearing that right after making an offer. I'm worried I'm overpaying because of Disney's market manipulation. It's going to be a dang shame if I buy this and the prices plummet. I don't really plan on selling but still, I'd obviously love to spend less. I tried with a 130pp and it got taken. Now I'm tyring 140pp for SSR.


I get what you're saying as a buyer... however, to me, I still hold onto the fact that this is one of the best practices in place for a timeshare and why it makes it a "lower-risk" purchase than other timeshares... As an owner, you want your purchase to retain it's appeal over time, knowing that if you need to get out of it, there is a high probability that you will not be at a complete loss...  (I was very careful not to use the words "investment" or "no-risk" so don't come at me!  I get that it's still a luxury product and still has risks....)


----------



## redboat45

I'm not in the market for any new points but if I could guarantee Disney would take it in ROFR I'd bid on those SSR contracts to help the owners out.  Just my luck, though, Disney would stop buying them back. lol


----------



## dado4

redboat45 said:


> I'm not in the market for any new points but if I could guarantee Disney would take it in ROFR I'd bid on those SSR contracts to help the owners out.  Just my luck, though, Disney would stop buying them back. lol


I've thought the same. Maybe put in an offer and rescind it within the 10 days and maybe they leave it in the ROFR queue?


----------



## Bea

gskywalker said:


> I would be interested how the process goes for you.   I had been told by a few brokers that intl members shouldn't buy from intl members as there are too many issues.   So assuming you have bought other resale contacts before to compare, please let us know how this process compared.


Thank you so much for this . This is why I love these boards.  It turns out it can be done but it’s a bit of a pain. Enough that we aren’t going to go through with it. Another resale is around the corner (hopefully). Thanks again.


----------



## gskywalker

Bea said:


> Thank you so much for this . This is why I love these boards.  It turns out it can be done but it’s a bit of a pain. Enough that we aren’t going to go through with it. Another resale is around the corner (hopefully). Thanks again.


Oh did you reach out after my comment and cancel?  What did they say,  feel free to private message me.  I just want to know in case I go to do it in future.   I was just told not to do it but not given specifics.


----------



## Bea

gskywalker said:


> Oh did you reach out after my comment and cancel?  What did they say,  feel free to private message me.  I just want to know in case I go to do it in future.   I was just told not to do it but not given specifics.


PM sent


----------



## Mrs p

Bea said:


> Thank you so much for this . This is why I love these boards.  It turns out it can be done but it’s a bit of a pain. Enough that we aren’t going to go through with it. Another resale is around the corner (hopefully). Thanks again.


Hello, 

We are uk buyers and recently purchased from an international seller. The only issue was both sides had to apply for ITIN numbers. As buyers we withheld the 15% and sent it to the IRS. The sellers will claim it back when they receive their ITIN. Not a major hassle.


----------



## Redheadprincess

MalorieA said:


> Right now the 2 options that I’m considering are to offer in the 140’s on my next try or make an offer on a contract that has 50 more points on the contract than I wanted with an international seller (that’s assuming that they would accept a price in the 120s)…And I’d just rent leftover points. I really don’t need that many more points but I also don’t want to pay that much per point either.


So both of the recent international seller contracts we put offers in we offered $15 before asking. They were accepted immediately. Does not hurt to try.


----------



## shand32783

Mexacajun said:


> Good luck! I am banking on the international seller myself. Think I will only bid on those from now on.


So are some of the sites mentioning it's an International seller or are you having to ask the brokers to find one that is and then make a bid on that one? Curious how people are finding the International ones and I can't seem to find where they post that information. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Is it generally accepted that stripping a contract before you sell it is in your best interest as the seller?  Obviously buyers will pay a higher price per point for a loaded contract, but I don't think the premium is sufficient to offset the value of using those points yourself.  Obviously the 50% borrowing limit puts a damper on our ability to strip, but I'm thinking of a YOLO grand villa grip before I offload AKV/SSR.


----------



## Chia1974

shand32783 said:


> So are some of the sites mentioning it's an International seller or are you having to ask the brokers to find one that is and then make a bid on that one? Curious how people are finding the International ones and I can't seem to find where they post that information. Thanks!


Some brokers list this information and some don’t. I ask if I see something I’m interested.


----------



## NorCalDisFan

I wonder what DVD would do with taken points in SSR? They're selling direct points? I doubt they're many direct buyers. Renting out cash rooms?


----------



## pwr_eng

Update:

pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2

Addonitis is real!  I couldn't pass up this opportunity.  So back into ROFR I go!  I know people here will understand.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is it generally accepted that stripping a contract before you sell it is in your best interest as the seller?  Obviously buyers will pay a higher price per point for a loaded contract, but I don't think the premium is sufficient to offset the value of using those points yourself.  Obviously the 50% borrowing limit puts a damper on our ability to strip, but I'm thinking of a YOLO grand villa grip before I offload AKV/SSR.


I would do it.


----------



## hglenn

pwr_eng said:


> Update:
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2


YEAH!! I was just thinking that I hadn't seen any ROFR updates today.  Congrats!


----------



## NorCalDisFan

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2
> 
> Addonitis is real!  I couldn't pass up this opportunity.  So back into ROFR I go!  I know people here will understand.


Congrats. I remember the listing price was 115 right?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is it generally accepted that stripping a contract before you sell it is in your best interest as the seller?  Obviously buyers will pay a higher price per point for a loaded contract, but I don't think the premium is sufficient to offset the value of using those points yourself.  Obviously the 50% borrowing limit puts a damper on our ability to strip, but I'm thinking of a YOLO grand villa grip before I offload AKV/SSR.



I never did. But those with more than one membership may do it because it won’t delay the sale vs stripping for use.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

NorCalDisFan said:


> Congrats. I remember the listing price was 115 right?


Listing was $118.  Everything came together so quickly, I'm kind of in shock.  And now in back in ROFR for at least another month.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I never did. But those with more than one membership may do it because it won’t delay the sale vs stripping for use.


Why would having multiple contracts under a single membership delay a sale?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Why would having multiple contracts under a single membership delay a sale?



To strip contracts under the same membership it has to be tied to trips. So you have to wait until those are done…or delay the closing.

With a transfer, you call, move the points and list right away with no delay in closing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> To strip contracts under the same membership it has to be tied to trips. So you have to wait until those are done…or delay the closing.
> 
> With a transfer, you call, move the points and list right away with no delay in closing.


Oh right right right... I'm not looking to strip via transfer, I'm going to just use them.


----------



## pwr_eng

hglenn said:


> YEAH!! I was just thinking that I hadn't seen any ROFR updates today



I was starting to wonder if BLT had been kicked out of DVC.  There's only been one change in status for a BLT contract since mid-April until this one.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29 taken 05/02


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30 Taken 05/02



On the positive, it was only 30 days...


----------



## Chia1974

Wow! AKV bloodbath, SMH


----------



## pks_domer

pks_domer said:


> First resale contract-- we'll see how this goes!
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6


Final update: 
pks_domer--$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2.

Today's our wedding anniversary-- not the greatest present Disney could have given us, but at least we're done waiting on this! Seems like there's been a bit of a run on them taking AKV since the direct price went up, though, so I'm not particularly shocked... condolences to my fellow AKV purchasers who got taken today too!


----------



## TroJo

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29 taken 05/02





MickeyismyCat said:


> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30 Taken 05/02





pks_domer said:


> Final update: $138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2.!


AKV bloodbath today. Yet here I am. Day 42. Still waiting to hear on my AKV contract @ $120/pt. You would think it’s a no brainer - that they’d take it in like 4 days… We’ll never know what happens in the ROFR room.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

I asked it awhile back, but is anyone know if there is a wait list for AKV direct? The significant increase in taken contracts would lead me to belive the direct demand is off the charts. Pretty impressive considering the price increase. Unless, they are still fulfilling a backlog of direct purchases prior to the increase.


----------



## TroJo

MickeyismyCat said:


> I asked it awhile back, but is anyone know if there is a wait list for AKV direct? The significant increase in taken contracts would lead me to belive the direct demand is off the charts. Pretty impressive considering the price increase. Unless, they are still fulfilling a backlog of direct purchases prior to the increase.


I bought AKV direct a couple months ago right before the change from $186 to $200. No waiting. Bought the day I inquired.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MickeyismyCat said:


> I asked it awhile back, but is anyone know if there is a wait list for AKV direct? The significant increase in taken contracts would lead me to belive the direct demand is off the charts. Pretty impressive considering the price increase. Unless, they are still fulfilling a backlog of direct purchases prior to the increase.


I think this is a misconception of how they use ROFR. My contention isn't that Disney is sitting around REALLY wanting to scoop up AKV points for $135 so they can sell them for $200. The margins and volume are both too small. What they're really trying to do is keep the market resale price high so that you say "gee, Riviera and VGF direct are only $40 more than AKV resale, so I'm just going to buy there instead."

ETA: This is why we see weird, random sales incentives at sold out resorts like Boardwalk in late Fall 2021 and Bay Lake Tower in late Winter 2022. Nobody is buying sold out resorts at sold out prices except for direct-only owners who really love their homes and want to add on. There aren't enough of those people, so the incentives run every once in awhile to clear inventory of points acquired through ROFR.


----------



## chicagodisfan

chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2

Welp, add me to the group.  I will say, thanks to this group I had a feeling this was coming and started looking at our next possible contract earlier this week. The interesting thing is this contract was originally priced at $140/point and when we made the offer the broker suggested that we offer $136 and thought the sellers would counter and we would meet in the middle but then the sellers accepted the first offer. I asked if they thought it would get by ROFR and the broker said it should be fine because it was at the upper end of the 130’s.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

So what's the magic price point for AKV now?  We have been focusing on AKV because we love staying there, but also it was one of the more affordable options.  Now it seems it is on par with most of the other resorts that fall in to the same category.  Is waiting for an international seller the key?


----------



## davidl81

Any seller on here who had contracts recently taken in ROFR?  We had our SSR taken and our anticipated close date is in 3 days.  Our broker told us Disney would email the documents 5-10 days before the close date.  So far I’ve got nothing from Disney and my broker is telling me Disney is “backed up” right now.
Just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue?


----------



## Sandisw

davidl81 said:


> Any seller on here who had contracts recently taken in ROFR?  We had our SSR taken and our anticipated close date is in 3 days.  Our broker told us Disney would email the documents 5-10 days before the close date.  So far I’ve got nothing from Disney and my broker is telling me Disney is “backed up” right now.
> Just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue?



Waiting as well but we are not yet on that window. But given you are still waiting, I guess I should assume that I’ll be delayed.


----------



## larry47591

davidl81 said:


> Any seller on here who had contracts recently taken in ROFR?  We had our SSR taken and our anticipated close date is in 3 days.  Our broker told us Disney would email the documents 5-10 days before the close date.  So far I’ve got nothing from Disney and my broker is telling me Disney is “backed up” right now.
> Just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue?


 Doesn’t  sound good for us?  We have a while. Our closing date is may 31. Out of town June 2nd-14th not sure what will happen if they miss the close date.


----------



## jgarrity1

jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26


----------



## chicagodisfan

UbieTinkinMon said:


> So what's the magic price point for AKV now?  We have been focusing on AKV because we love staying there, but also it was one of the more affordable options.  Now it seems it is on par with most of the other resorts that fall in to the same category.  Is waiting for an international seller the key?


I called my broker as soon as I got my ROFR e-mail and talked to one of his colleagues and asked this same question. She said their office got 13 contracts bought back today alone and usually they will only see 2-3. They were all different resorts too and only 4 of them were AKV. She said of the AKV that were bought back there were two at $135, ours at $136 and one at $140 (I didn’t ask number of points). She stressed that it was really all over the place and even having done this for years she didn’t have a formula for what they were looking for. She said she had buyers at SSR that passed today where they thought it was going to be taken and then a different contract was taken at $8/point higher. The one that passed was a contract with a decent number of 2022 points left too so not stripped or loaded. 

If you find the answer though, please let me know! We are looking at another AKV contact too and outside of an international seller, we don’t know how to proceed either.


----------



## pks_domer

chicagodisfan said:


> I called my broker as soon as I got my ROFR e-mail and talked to one of his colleagues and asked this same question. She said their office got 13 contracts bought back today alone and usually they will only see 2-3. They were all different resorts too and only 4 of them were AKV. She said of the AKV that were bought back there were two at $135, ours at $136 and one at $140 (I didn’t ask number of points). She stressed that it was really all over the place and even having done this for years she didn’t have a formula for what they were looking for. She said she had buyers at SSR that passed today where they thought it was going to be taken and then a different contract was taken at $8/point higher. The one that passed was a contract with a decent number of 2022 points left too so not stripped or loaded.
> 
> If you find the answer though, please let me know! We are looking at another AKV contact too and outside of an international seller, we don’t know how to proceed either.


Ditto.  Especially with so many AKV out there right now where asking is in line with what's been taken in the past month or so...


----------



## keirabella2012

Sandisw said:


> It is one of the aspects of resale that buyers have to figure out how their own personal tolerance level is as well as when they want to have the contract for use.
> 
> While I knew the contract I am selling for $120 would never make it through, i priced it low in hopes to get a buyer willing to try...I did,...and Disney did take.
> 
> It now seems I was fortunate because a  lot more contracts are for sale and it may not have happened as fast if I was selling now.
> 
> In the end, if you are happy with what you offered and bought, that is all that matters.  If you have regrets, willing to wait out another try, and  are still in the 10 day window, cancel the sale and put in a lower offer on a different one!


Have you closed on the contract that Disney bought back? I've had a contract in ROFR since March 24th. It's my SSR that I'm selling at $128 pp so I'm assuming Disney will end up buying it back. Still waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## dlam32

Update

dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2

Finally after 40 days!!!!


----------



## Poncho Pete

dlam32 said:


> Update
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> Finally after 40 days!!!!


wow!  40 days!


----------



## Sandisw

keirabella2012 said:


> Have you closed on the contract that Disney bought back? I've had a contract in ROFR since March 24th. It's my SSR that I'm selling at $128 pp so I'm assuming Disney will end up buying it back. Still waiting to see what will happen.



Nope. The closing date was May 21st. So figure still a month.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

UbieTinkinMon said:


> So what's the magic price point for AKV now?  We have been focusing on AKV because we love staying there, but also it was one of the more affordable options.  Now it seems it is on par with most of the other resorts that fall in to the same category.  Is waiting for an international seller the key?



$130pp seller pays 22 dues. 

If my other AKV gets taken (130), then I'll put another in. Eyeing one right now...


----------



## dmcfa2504

Dmcfa2504——-$169-$42,250-250-CCV-Dec-177/21, 250/22, 250/23– sent 4/26


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> Update
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> Finally after 40 days!!!!


I wonder if this means the BCV bloodbath is over. Now to make sense of what Disney has in stored for all those contracts they ROFR’d.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

TroJo said:


> AKV bloodbath today. Yet here I am. Day 42. Still waiting to hear on my AKV contract @ $120/pt. You would think it’s a no brainer - that they’d take it in like 4 days… We’ll never know what happens in the ROFR room.


Your contract has got to have fallen behind a desk or something


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2

I was pretty sure they would take this but for ROFR to take this long was brutal.
My all time record is me 3 DVC 2 so can't complain too much. 
Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## heather2328

heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-International Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3

First contract


----------



## mrsap

Day 42…


----------



## joarath

heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-International Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3




How do you find these international sellers? That's such a good price per point to pass.


----------



## heather2328

joarath said:


> How do you find these international sellers? That's such a good price per point to pass.


On dvcresalemarket it says it in the listing, they had it listed at $132 but I offered $120 and they took it


----------



## joarath

heather2328 said:


> On dvcresalemarket it says it in the listing, they had it listed at $132 but I offered $120 and they took it



Thanks! I'll have to keep an eye out for the next time. I'm pretty sure I overpaid this time trying to beat ROFR. I wish they had that as a filter on the site.


----------



## Ruttangel

CaptainAmerica said:


> ETA: This is why we see weird, random sales incentives at sold out resorts like Boardwalk in late Fall 2021 and Bay Lake Tower in late Winter 2022. Nobody is buying sold out resorts at sold out prices except for direct-only owners who really love their homes and want to add on. There aren't enough of those people, so the incentives run every once in awhile to clear inventory of points acquired through ROFR.


March data had 25% of direct sales being sold out resorts, that’s still a healthy market for DVC


----------



## TroJo

Update: TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3

Absolutely no surprise here, but after 43 days it’s about time they took it…

Broker did tell me that the person at Disney over the ROFR department was out for a week on beareavement - hence why we’re seeing these longer than normal wait times.


----------



## Cr8tive

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20
> 
> TroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/28
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 4/12
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$22640-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15
> 
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24

Taken 5/3  (41 Days)

Another BLT (loaded) contract at same price per point passed, I can only assume my stripped contract was too good for Disney to pass up.


----------



## Mexacajun

Cr8tive said:


> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24
> 
> Taken 5/3  (41 Days)
> 
> Another BLT (loaded) contract at same price per point passed, I can only assume my stripped contract was too good for Disney to pass up.


Geeze. Sorry to hear that. I have one out at 156 pp. I hope it being an international seller makes it pass on through.


----------



## Cr8tive

Mexacajun said:


> Geeze. Sorry to hear that. I have one out at 156 pp. I hope it being an international seller makes it pass on through.


Yes. Feeling discouraged after two attempts. 

From what I’m seeing, you should be good with an international seller. 

Best of luck with your contract!


----------



## jjenni22

Ok, so this is my very first post ever. I think I'm doing the string right, but bear with me...

*BLT*

jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7

Assuming these next two offers will also be taken, but holding out for a miracle...


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is a misconception of how they use ROFR. My contention isn't that Disney is sitting around REALLY wanting to scoop up AKV points for $135 so they can sell them for $200. The margins and volume are both too small. What they're really trying to do is keep the market resale price high so that you say "gee, Riviera and VGF direct are only $40 more than AKV resale, so I'm just going to buy there instead."
> 
> ETA: This is why we see weird, random sales incentives at sold out resorts like Boardwalk in late Fall 2021 and Bay Lake Tower in late Winter 2022. Nobody is buying sold out resorts at sold out prices except for direct-only owners who really love their homes and want to add on. There aren't enough of those people, so the incentives run every once in awhile to clear inventory of points acquired through ROFR.


And then when they do break out those incentives, they're still selling the contracts for more than they bought them for in ROFR, and people actually get excited about what a "great" deal they are. 

I guess if you don't have a blue card and you really want one, and you also really love that specific resort, it's not a bad deal. But it's still a money maker for them, in addition to pushing people to buy the actively sold properties on the direct market.


If Disney ever decided to pull the plug on any and all future DVC resorts, I wonder what would happen to the resale market then.


----------



## dlam32

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wonder if this means the BCV bloodbath is over. Now to make sense of what Disney has in stored for all those contracts they ROFR’d.


I really do hope so. It doesn't seem like the price to value is there as the years continue to dwindle down. It would be interesting if Disney has any flash sales with all the active resorts currently available.


----------



## dlam32

jjenni22 said:


> Ok, so this is my very first post ever. I think I'm doing the string right, but bear with me...
> 
> *BLT*
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> 
> Assuming these next two offers will also be taken, but holding out for a miracle...


Good luck! I think you have a great chance!

edit: sorry didn't see the first one get taken, dang Disney!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jjenni22 said:


> Ok, so this is my very first post ever. I think I'm doing the string right, but bear with me...
> 
> *BLT*
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> 
> Assuming these next two offers will also be taken, but holding out for a miracle...


Welcome aboard.  I strongly suggest you leave this thread and never come back, unless you have $50,000 liquid on hand at any given time.  We're a terrible group of people who will cause you to go into debt, and you will thank us for it.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> Welcome aboard.  I strongly suggest you leave this thread and never come back, unless you have $50,000 liquid on hand at any given time.  We're a terrible group of people who will cause you to go into debt, and you will thank us for it.


This is very good advice.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3

This is the one!


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521535992057970688


----------



## The_MT

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521535992057970688


Very interesting. Someone reading this post would think they have an excellent chance of buying a resale contract. But based on this thread it seems like Disney held off on taking a lot of contracts until 5/2. Probably just to keep us guessing!


----------



## jjenni22

CaptainAmerica said:


> Welcome aboard.  I strongly suggest you leave this thread and never come back, unless you have $50,000 liquid on hand at any given time.  We're a terrible group of people who will cause you to go into debt, and you will thank us for it.


Ha! No doubt. It's scary - we've only done one trip with our daughter, and got hooked. It was a gateway drug and now we're addicts saying take all my money! The plus side is it will give us an excuse to stay somewhere else when we have to make our yearly trip to Florida to visit the in-laws, which is really priceless when you think about it


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521535992057970688


Even at $200pp with zero incentives, there must still be a lot of demand for SSR and OKW direct.  Why would new buyers go for SSR and OKW when they can buy VGF, RR, and AUL for cheaper and longer contract length? I don't get it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Even at $200pp with zero incentives, there must still be a lot of demand for SSR and OKW direct.  Why would new buyers go for SSR and OKW when they can buy VGF, RR, and AUL for cheaper and longer contract length? I don't get it.


I'd buy SSR and OKW direct _with _incentives over VGF and RIV, but yeah I don't know who's out there paying such a premium for them.


----------



## Sandisw

The_MT said:


> Very interesting. Someone reading this post would think they have an excellent chance of buying a resale contract. But based on this thread it seems like Disney held off on taking a lot of contracts until 5/2. Probably just to keep us guessing!



The other piece to remember is that is only one broker. It is not the total number bought back by DVD. So it’s just a small sample of the market.


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 2021- sent 4/4/2022, passed 5/3/2022

International seller. Seller has banked 127 2021 points and is paying maintenance fees on those points.


----------



## The_MT

Sandisw said:


> The other piece to remember is that is only one broker. It is not the total number bought back by DVD. So it’s just a small sample of the market.


Very true!


----------



## dado4

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF 2021- sent 4/4/2022, passed 5/3/2022
> 
> International seller. Seller has banked 127 2021 points and is paying maintenance fees on those points.


Nice find!


----------



## Ginamarie

I was talking to my guide earlier today and mentioned how much we love HHI and Disney took our last attempt at resale.  She says "oh we have points available in your use year!"  (of course she does, they bought the contract I was trying to buy- lol).  I cannot see paying $155/point at HHI though.


----------



## pachelbel9

pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3

Looking forward to booking the 3br cottages!


----------



## mrsap

Update:

mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21 - taken 5/3

Finally! Have a couple I’ve been keeping my eye on, so time to make some offers. See you guys soon!


----------



## shand32783

I know most of us may be buyers on here, but there are some Sellers/Buyers on here too and I have a question. 

When contracts pass, we get a little testy because DVC can take a long time and hold up the process a little bit but my question is this...When you are a seller and the exercise their ROFR (or whatever it's called) do you slow roll them back as just a little bit of vengeance? Or are you too excited to get the funds in your account to maybe go on the hunt again?

I've been Roz'd a few times now and feel If I was selling and they exercised, I would wait as long as possible. Why? Because maybe, just maybe, it'll make me feel like I had the control this time. =)  

Dang, I think I feel better just getting this off my chest. lol


----------



## hglenn

shand32783 said:


> I know most of us may be buyers on here, but there are some Sellers/Buyers on here too and I have a question.
> 
> When contracts pass, we get a little testy because DVC can take a long time and hold up the process a little bit but my question is this...When you are a seller and the exercise their ROFR (or whatever it's called) do you slow roll them back as just a little bit of vengeance? Or are you too excited to get the funds in your account to maybe go on the hunt again?
> 
> I've been Roz'd a few times now and feel If I was selling and they exercised, I would wait as long as possible. Why? Because maybe, just maybe, it'll make me feel like I had the control this time. =)
> 
> Dang, I think I feel better just getting this off my chest. lol
> View attachment 666593


If I were the seller I'd want my funds as soon as possible.  But I've heard that Disney isn't too eager to make that easy on the seller, either.....  The aren't quick.


----------



## keirabella2012

Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24-taken 5/3


----------



## jessica9785

The_MT said:


> Very true!


..and so many of us waited 30+ days to have contracts taken, that info seems misleading


----------



## Drewferin

pachelbel9 said:


> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> Looking forward to booking the 3br cottages!


23 or so days to pass makes me more excited about my 80 point Riviera contract sent on 4/19. Just need that rubber stamp.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Sandisw said:


> The other piece to remember is that is only one broker. It is not the total number bought back by DVD. So it’s just a small sample of the market.


DVC Resale Market is the largest reseller and does about 1/3 of all sales.


----------



## pks_domer

pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3

Following Ubie's lead, I guess-- Roz'd in yesterday's AKV bloodbath, then back under ROFR on another AKV contract less than 24hr later. Really really wasn't planning on trying again this soon, but stumbled across an international seller and figured might as well give it a shot...


----------



## mejones1115

pks_domer said:


> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3
> 
> Following Ubie's lead, I guess-- Roz'd in yesterday's AKV bloodbath, then back under ROFR on another AKV contract less than 24hr later. Really really wasn't planning on trying again this soon, but stumbled across an international seller and figured might as well give it a shot...


We were part of the bloodbath last week and were back in ROFR by the end of the week.  We too were lucky to find an international seller.  This time we were okay paying more than before because we didn't want to go through this again.


----------



## pks_domer

mejones1115 said:


> We were part of the bloodbath last week and were back in ROFR by the end of the week.  We too were lucky to find an international seller.  This time we were okay paying more than before because we didn't want to go through this again.


Ah, sorry I didn't go back farther! Thanks for setting the curve... and good luck, hope you get good news quickly!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

pks_domer said:


> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3
> 
> Following Ubie's lead, I guess-- Roz'd in yesterday's AKV bloodbath, then back under ROFR on another AKV contract less than 24hr later. Really really wasn't planning on trying again this soon, but stumbled across an international seller and figured might as well give it a shot...


We checked with most brokers on available international sellers, but unfortunately none were to be had with the amount of points we are looking for a this time.  It seems like that might be the strategy to try if this doesn't pass through ROFR.


----------



## pks_domer

UbieTinkinMon said:


> We checked with most brokers on available international sellers, but unfortunately none were to be had with the amount of points we are looking for a this time.  It seems like that might be the strategy to try if this doesn't pass through ROFR.


I was just entertained how fast you got back on the horse, and that you'd already posted by about lunchtime...


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

pks_domer said:


> I was just entertained how fast you got back on the horse, and that you'd already posted by about lunchtime...


I had a feeling this week was our week to find out, so I had several tabs open on my browser of listings I was ready to jump on!


----------



## pks_domer

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I had a feeling this week was our week to find out, so I had several tabs open on my browser of listings I was ready to jump on!


Good luck, hope it sails through quickly!


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> If I were the seller I'd want my funds as soon as possible.  But I've heard that Disney isn't too eager to make that easy on the seller, either.....  The aren't quick.


This is true,  My contract was taken on April 1st and still nothing from Disney about getting it closed.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pks_domer said:


> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3
> 
> Following Ubie's lead, I guess-- Roz'd in yesterday's AKV bloodbath, then back under ROFR on another AKV contract less than 24hr later. Really really wasn't planning on trying again this soon, but stumbled across an international seller and figured might as well give it a shot...


If y'all are looking to overpay for a DAK contract so you know it'll pass ROFR, I'm happy to help.


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 4/8 Taken 5/3
 0-3 with non-aulani.  Going to sit tight for a bit.  Happy to have one aulani waiting closing and another in ROFR.


----------



## The_MT

pks_domer said:


> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3
> 
> Following Ubie's lead, I guess-- Roz'd in yesterday's AKV bloodbath, then back under ROFR on another AKV contract less than 24hr later. Really really wasn't planning on trying again this soon, but stumbled across an international seller and figured might as well give it a shot...


Ooh great find!! I fully expect my AKL to get taken and then I really hope I can find one with an international seller


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Dang it! There's a 100pt March UY BCV contract listed on the sponsor's site.  And it's an international seller. WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang it! There's a 100pt March UY BCV contract listed on the sponsor's site.  And it's an international seller. WHY?!?!?!


Do it, do it, do it……..


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Do it, do it, do it……..


not a chance.  I tried for a similar contract 4-5 months ago for $140pp through Fidelity and my wife got very angry.  I had to back out of the deal.  There's no way she'll go for $175pp now.  Someone else please buy this so I don't keep staring at it!!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> This is true,  My contract was taken on April 1st and still nothing from Disney about getting it closed.


What’s estimated the closing day? I thought you are using the proceeds to buy VGF2. 
Disney took my first contract for sale and everything came together super fast. Paper signed and delivered on a Monday and money in my account by Thursday.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> not a chance.  I tried for a similar contract 4-5 months ago for $140pp through Fidelity and my wife got very angry.  I had to back out of the deal.  There's no way she'll go for $175pp now.  Someone else please buy this so I don't keep staring at it!!


Sell one of yours so she won’t be mad.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang it! There's a 100pt March UY BCV contract listed on the sponsor's site.  And it's an international seller. WHY?!?!?!





Chia1974 said:


> Do it, do it, do it……..


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> What’s estimated the closing day? I thought you are using the proceeds to buy VGF2.
> Disney took my first contract for sale and everything came together super fast. Paper signed and delivered on a Monday and money in my account by Thursday.



Closing date on my paperwork is 5/21. So there is time. I am using the proceeds for VGF but it’s all going on my Disney Visas so there isn’t a rush as I don’t pay the last installments until June 2nd and of course, get the 6 months free anyway. 

So time to get the check. It’s just annoying at this point but on the other hand, I knew it could happen. Just had hoped they’d move faster.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Sell one of yours so she won’t be mad.


you're asking me to sell one of my children.  it's not possible.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Closing date on my paperwork is 5/21. So there is time. I am using the proceeds for VGF but it’s all going on my Disney Visas so there isn’t a rush as I don’t pay the last installments until June 2nd and of course, get the 6 months free anyway.
> 
> So time to get the check. It’s just annoying at this point but on the other hand, I knew it could happen. Just had hoped they’d move faster.


Ugh, waiting is always hard when buy/sell resale.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> you're asking me to sell one of my children.  it's not possible.


Not for BCV maybe for DLT.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Not for BCV maybe for DLT.


I'd rather have BCV and DLT.  I know, it doesn't make any sense.  One expires in 2042 and the other will probably expire in 2074.  That's 32 more years!  But I'm not completely sold on DLT, or VDH that is.


----------



## rundisney79

jjenni22 said:


> Ok, so this is my very first post ever. I think I'm doing the string right, but bear with me...
> 
> *BLT*
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> 
> Assuming these next two offers will also be taken, but holding out for a miracle...


So sorry!  I was really surprise when my BLT at $162 fully loaded with some 2020 banked and 2021 points passed last week.  There really is no formula.  I wonder if it has to do with the person who gets the contract to review... Maybe some are more kind than others... or use a different way of figuring out if they should take it or not.  Good luck on the other two!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Ugh, waiting is always hard when buy/sell resale.



Yup, but most likely my last time.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'd rather have BCV and DLT.  I know, it doesn't make any sense.  One expires in 2042 and the other will probably expire in 2074.  That's 32 more years!  But I'm not completely sold on DLT, or VDH that is.


What’s VDH?
I was so determined that BWV was the worst bang for my buck. I gave in bought 45 but who was I kidding? That was not enough, jumped back in ROFR three more times. BWV is almost always our no. 1 choice every trip. BWV costs me about $15.29pp in 2022 so a 9 standard room costs $138. If I’d use my other points cost about $11.35pp for a  easier p/g room for 14 points, it costs $159. I still come out ahead. I plan to ride it out till 2042.


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> What’s estimated the closing day? I thought you are using the proceeds to buy VGF2.
> Disney took my first contract for sale and everything came together super fast. Paper signed and delivered on a Monday and money in my account by Thursday.


How long ago did they buy your contract? Did they make you wait until 7-10 days before your scheduled closing date to send paperwork? I just found out today that my contract was taken in ROFR.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> What’s VDH?


Somewhere along the line, Disneyland Tower became Villas at Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> What’s VDH?
> I was so determined that BWV was the worst bang for my buck. I gave in bought 45 but who am I kidding? That’s not enough, jumped back in ROFR three more times. BWV is almost always our no. 1 choice every trip. BWV costs me about $15.29pp in 2022 so a 9 standard room costs $138. If I’d use my other points cost about $11.35pp for a  easier p/g room for 14 points, it costs $159. I still come out ahead. I plan to ride it out till 2042.



The official name was announced last week…the Villas at Disneyland Hotel.

I believe that the use of Disneyland Tower or DLT came from posters here…like VGF2 did. I may be wrong but I don’t think DVD ever officially named them that.


----------



## kkediana

joarath said:


> How do you find these international sellers? That's such a good price per point to pass.}\





heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-International Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> First contract


Good price and passed fairly quick- congrats!


----------



## Chia1974

keirabella2012 said:


> How long ago did they buy your contract? Did they make you wait until 7-10 days before your scheduled closing date to send paperwork? I just found out today that my contract was taken in ROFR. I


Taken February 17, money in my account March 17.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> February 17, money in my account March 17.


They have definitely fallen behind that schedule.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

_Lakesideturtle_---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1 - passed 5/2/22


----------



## Lakesideturtle

kkediana said:


> Good price and passed fairly quick- congrats!





kkediana said:


> Good price and passed fairly quick- congrats!


Good price! Congratulations!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

kkediana said:


> Good price and passed fairly quick- congrats!





Lakesideturtle said:


> Good price! Congratulations!


Thanks! I'm glad it passed!


----------



## pks_domer

The_MT said:


> Ooh great find!! I fully expect my AKL to get taken and then I really hope I can find one with an international seller


Hope yours makes it through— good luck!


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15
Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12 passed 5/4

Happy May the 4th to me!

Now if I could just stop browsing other contracts - but I know this is NOT the group to ask for help on that lol!!


----------



## davidl81

Sandisw said:


> This is true,  My contract was taken on April 1st and still nothing from Disney about getting it closed.


Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.


----------



## Sandisw

davidl81 said:


> Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.



They told me that once Disney becomes involved, they become the title company and closing agent and the brokers/regular title company are no longer involved.  So, I do get that part of it.  I am going to email MA today and find out who do I need to contact about it so I have someone to check in with about where I am in the process..


----------



## larry47591

davidl81 said:


> Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.


Keep us Updated.  I had one I was sell bought back but my closed date isn't until may 31.  I have another that is still in ROFR.  My worry is We leave for vacation for 2 weeks on June 2.  Would like both to be done before we leave.  Makes me nervous I will have to start this whole process again.

Maybe this is their plan to take contracts in ROFR and then slip past the close date hoping the sellers will decided to keep it or try to resale it.


----------



## heynowirv

Sandisw said:


> They told me that once Disney becomes involved, they become the title company and closing agent and the brokers/regular title company are no longer involved.  So, I do get that part of it.  I am going to email MA today and find out who do I need to contact about it so I have someone to check in with about where I am in the process..


We had a contract taken by Disney. The craziest thing to me was they paid us and still took about 2 weeks to take the points. I wouldn't of cared except with the points in limbo we couldn't of cared except we were "in arrears" of our dues until they took them. 
 Because of that we had to wait before we could look at availability online to book.


----------



## MalorieA

MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4

Whaaat?! I had my backup offers all ready to go. I had found a 120 pt contract with an international seller and everything. Sorry to those who got taken with higher ppp. All I can figure is maybe the fact that it had less points on contract helped. Thanks to all who gave advice.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

So I got a new tidbit from my broker today, curious if anyone has heard something similar.

My contract had a closing date that was much further out into the future than what I was accustomed to.  I hadn't used this broker before, nor have I purchased Aulani before, so I figured it was one of three possibilities.  1) The seller had a trip booked and couldn't close until after that trip was complete, 2) this particular broker just assumes a longer timeline than the ones I've worked with before, or 3) the particularities of the State of Hawaii add more time than I realized.

So I reached out to the broker to confirm if the reason for the extended timeline was one of these, and whether we'd be able to close early if ROFR and all of the other paperwork go smoothly.  I didn't get a super clear answer on why the timeline was extended in the first place, but he told me that Disney asks the title companies to delay closing until 2-3 weeks before the contract date at the earliest.  So in some ways, no matter how fast things go in terms of clearing the hurdles, you can end up limited in your ability to close early even if buyer and seller agree.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> So I got a new tidbit from my broker today, curious if anyone has heard something similar.
> 
> My contract had a closing date that was much further out into the future than what I was accustomed to.  I hadn't used this broker before, nor have I purchased Aulani before, so I figured it was one of three possibilities.  1) The seller had a trip booked and couldn't close until after that trip was complete, 2) this particular broker just assumes a longer timeline than the ones I've worked with before, or 3) the particularities of the State of Hawaii add more time than I realized.
> 
> So I reached out to the broker to confirm if the reason for the extended timeline was one of these, and whether we'd be able to close early if ROFR and all of the other paperwork go smoothly.  I didn't get a super clear answer on why the timeline was extended in the first place, but he told me that Disney asks the title companies to delay closing until 2-3 weeks before the contract date at the earliest.  So in some ways, no matter how fast things go in terms of clearing the hurdles, you can end up limited in your ability to close early even if buyer and seller agree.



Never heard that but have definitely had contracts close sooner if all paperwork was in.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> So I got a new tidbit from my broker today, curious if anyone has heard something similar.
> 
> My contract had a closing date that was much further out into the future than what I was accustomed to.  I hadn't used this broker before, nor have I purchased Aulani before, so I figured it was one of three possibilities.  1) The seller had a trip booked and couldn't close until after that trip was complete, 2) this particular broker just assumes a longer timeline than the ones I've worked with before, or 3) the particularities of the State of Hawaii add more time than I realized.
> 
> So I reached out to the broker to confirm if the reason for the extended timeline was one of these, and whether we'd be able to close early if ROFR and all of the other paperwork go smoothly.  I didn't get a super clear answer on why the timeline was extended in the first place, but he told me that Disney asks the title companies to delay closing until 2-3 weeks before the contract date at the earliest.  So in some ways, no matter how fast things go in terms of clearing the hurdles, you can end up limited in your ability to close early even if buyer and seller agree.


Which title company did the broker suggest for this transaction? We've purchased 3 AUL contracts, the first two took nearly 4 months to close. There was a backup in the recording department in HA. The last and most recent took 2 months.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Which title company did the broker suggest for this transaction? We've purchased 3 AUL contracts, the first two took nearly 4 months to close. There was a backup in the recording department in HA. The last and most recent took 2 months.


Delays recording the deed shouldn't delay close though, right?


----------



## prncssjas

MalorieA said:


> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> Whaaat?! I had my backup offers all ready to go. I had found a 120 pt contract with an international seller and everything. Sorry to those who got taken with higher ppp. All I can figure is maybe the fact that it had less points on contract helped. Thanks to all who gave advice.


That's great news for you!!!  It gives me slight hope that we might still get our contract.  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Delays recording the deed shouldn't delay close though, right?


 Correct. You can close a contract and the title company could wait a bit to send it to the  comptroller. 

The only thing I can think of is that made the suggestion because they are backlogged and no need to close earlier anyway. 

But not even sure that matters because MA gets to them when they get to them.


----------



## dlam32

CaptainAmerica said:


> So I got a new tidbit from my broker today, curious if anyone has heard something similar.
> 
> My contract had a closing date that was much further out into the future than what I was accustomed to.  I hadn't used this broker before, nor have I purchased Aulani before, so I figured it was one of three possibilities.  1) The seller had a trip booked and couldn't close until after that trip was complete, 2) this particular broker just assumes a longer timeline than the ones I've worked with before, or 3) the particularities of the State of Hawaii add more time than I realized.
> 
> So I reached out to the broker to confirm if the reason for the extended timeline was one of these, and whether we'd be able to close early if ROFR and all of the other paperwork go smoothly.  I didn't get a super clear answer on why the timeline was extended in the first place, but he told me that Disney asks the title companies to delay closing until 2-3 weeks before the contract date at the earliest.  So in some ways, no matter how fast things go in terms of clearing the hurdles, you can end up limited in your ability to close early even if buyer and seller agree.


That seems screwy. I just looked back at my VGC that just closed. There is a provision where the closing date was 5/2/2022 or within 45 days from when the estoppel is issued by Disney. That language means that the title company can move to close before the stated closing date in the contract. This was the timeframe i posted on the closing time thread: 
Offer made: 2/20/2022
Offer accepted: 2/20/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/14/2022
Closing docs received: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 3/22/2022
Closing: 3/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/16/2022

What does your contract say?


----------



## Einstein509

Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.

Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.

I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Einstein509 said:


> Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.
> 
> I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


Yeah.  No.  Those people are full of crap.

I was at Aulani in January 2020, immediately before COVID.  I was at Aulani in February 2022, when most of the country had moved on from COVID but Hawaii was still very much restricted.  Aulani is just as amazing as ever.

I've stayed at every Disney resort in the United States except for Vero Beach and Paradise Pier.  I rank them as follows.

1. Aulani

*Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*

2. Grand Cal
3. Animal Kingdom Lodge

*Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*

4. Disneyland Hotel
5. Polynesian
6. Yacht Club
7. Riviera
8. Wilderness Lodge
9. Old Key West
10. Saratoga Springs
11. Grand Floridian
12. Contemporary
13. Boardwalk
14. Beach Club
15. Coronado (Gran Destino)
16. Port Orleans Riverside
17. Port Orleans French Quarter
18. Caribbean Beach
19. Coronado Springs (non-Gran Destino)
20. Art of Animation
21. Pop Century
22. All Stars

I may have forgotten some but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## aprilb123

Einstein509 said:


> Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.
> 
> I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


Interesting. I stayed there last July, and while I have no reference to compare to how it was pre-pandemic, my family and I had an absolutely amazing time and experienced none of the issues you mention. Pool chairs do tend to get scarce (especially shady ones) but we were always able to grab some. Just have to get down there a little early (not hard to do when you're on mainland time), and the CMs were very good about clearing unoccupied chairs throughout the day.

I look forward to going back once more things come back (namely, Aunty's Beach House). Oh, and it has to be said: I am NOT a spa person by any means but DO NOT pass up an opportunity to go to Laniwai Spa. LIFE. CHANGING.


----------



## chicagodisfan

chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 5/4

Okay, dusting myself off and getting back in the saddle again! Many, many thanks to @pks_domer for letting me know that their international seller had a second contract available.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

aprilb123 said:


> Interesting. I stayed there last July, and while I have no reference to compare to how it was pre-pandemic, my family and I had an absolutely amazing time and experienced none of the issues you mention. Pool chairs do tend to get scarce (especially shady ones) but we were always able to grab some. Just have to get down there a little early (not hard to do when you're on mainland time), and the CMs were very good about clearing unoccupied chairs throughout the day.
> 
> I look forward to going back once more things come back (namely, Aunty's Beach House). Oh, and it has to be said: I am NOT a spa person by any means but DO NOT pass up an opportunity to go to Laniwai Spa. LIFE. CHANGING.


The complaints usually fall into a few categories.

1.  People who book something with "Disney" on the name and expect it to be a theme park with enough to fully occupy you for an entire week or more.

2.  DVC members who are used to doing Walt Disney World "on the cheap" and resent that everything in Hawaii is expensive.

3.  People who don't understand that certain things about Aulani are just how things are in Hawaii.  Stuff closes early in Hawaii.  That's just a thing.  Aulani's pool closing at 8 isn't out of the ordinary.

4.  People frustrated with Aulani's pace of reopening post-COVID.  I fall into this category myself, but I give them the benefit of the doubt.  I know what it's like to hire people right now and I really do believe they're trying their hardest.  Some of the stuff that's still closed isn't a grand conspiracy to screw the guests, it's a bunch of good people in management positions trying to make the best decisions in an impossible situation.


----------



## Royal Consort

Einstein509 said:


> Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.
> 
> I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


I am in Aulani now and it's great. CMs are wonderful, rooms are the same, pool is clean and areas perfectly maintained. Aulani never had anything to do in the evening so that's not new. Ama Ama isn't open so that's a difference. Pool chair issues, again, had been a thing at busy times pre-pandemic. At the moment I can walk down and get a chair any time of day. Aulani is gorgeous.


----------



## Drewferin

Royal Consort said:


> I am in Aulani now and it's great. CMs are wonderful, rooms are the same, pool is clean and areas perfectly maintained. Aulani never had anything to do in the evening so that's not new. Ama Ama isn't open so that's a difference. Pool chair issues, again, had been a thing at busy times pre-pandemic. At the moment I can walk down and get a chair any time of day. Aulani is gorgeous.


Sure hope Ama Ama opens by next month when we arrive...


----------



## alohatok1986

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've stayed at every Disney resort in the United States except for Vero Beach and Paradise Pier.  I rank them as follows.


Just here to say I 1000x agree with your ranking. Spot on. I'd toss Fort Wilderness in the top 8 there. A cabin around Xmas with a golf cart is *chefs kiss*


----------



## GrandpAwesome

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah.  No.  Those people are full of crap.
> 
> I was at Aulani in January 2020, immediately before COVID.  I was at Aulani in February 2022, when most of the country had moved on from COVID but Hawaii was still very much restricted.  Aulani is just as amazing as ever.
> 
> I've stayed at every Disney resort in the United States except for Vero Beach and Paradise Pier.  I rank them as follows.
> 
> 1. Aulani
> 
> *Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*
> 
> 2. Grand Cal
> 3. Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> *Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*
> 
> 4. Disneyland Hotel
> 5. Polynesian
> 6. Yacht Club
> 7. Riviera
> 8. Wilderness Lodge
> 9. Old Key West
> 10. Saratoga Springs
> 11. Grand Floridian
> 12. Contemporary
> 13. Boardwalk
> 14. Beach Club
> 15. Coronado (Gran Destino)
> 16. Port Orleans Riverside
> 17. Port Orleans French Quarter
> 18. Caribbean Beach
> 19. Coronado Springs (non-Gran Destino)
> 20. Art of Animation
> 21. Pop Century
> 22. All Stars
> 
> I may have forgotten some but that's off the top of my head.


What about Bay Lake?  I assume it's different ranking than Contemporary???


----------



## Royal Consort

Drewferin said:


> Sure hope Ama Ama opens by next month when we arrive...


Off the Hook has turned into table service and taken over the space. There are construction guys refurbishing the area as well. I don't think it will be open for your trip.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

GrandpAwesome said:


> What about Bay Lake?  I assume it's different ranking than Contemporary???


I don't draw much distinction between the two, to be honest.  Same with Jambo versus Kidani and Copper Creek versus Boulder Ridge (Boulder Ridge's current spot in the refurb cycle aside).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> Off the Hook has turned into table service and taken over the space. There are construction guys refurbishing the area as well. I don't think it will be open for your trip.


Any sign of buffet returning to Makahiki?  I imagine they want their buffet to be a buffet again before they reopen their normal TS.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> Delays recording the deed shouldn't delay close though, right?


Correct. Closing is completed prior to recording so a longer recording time will extend the timeline in general. I did find that the time to receive closing docs took longer with my AUL contracts compared to VGC. My WDW property is direct so I don't have a resale comparison.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Correct. Closing is completed prior to recording so a longer recording time will extend the timeline in general. I did find that the time to receive closing docs took longer with my AUL contracts compared to VGC. My WDW property is direct so I don't have a resale comparison.


Everything I've read sort of points to all of WDW plus VB being the easiest, Hilton Head and Grand Cal in the middle, and Aulani the worst.


----------



## scoobdoo

CaptainAmerica said:


> Let's go boys.



I can't believe you successfully grabbed AUL @ $100!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

scoobdoo said:


> I can't believe you successfully grabbed AUL @ $100!


I felt a tiny bit guilty when my wife googled our seller and it turns out she's selling the contract in her divorce, and now I'm dancing the hula on the smoldering ruins of her once-happy marriage.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah.  No.  Those people are full of crap.
> 
> I was at Aulani in January 2020, immediately before COVID.  I was at Aulani in February 2022, when most of the country had moved on from COVID but Hawaii was still very much restricted.  Aulani is just as amazing as ever.
> 
> I've stayed at every Disney resort in the United States except for Vero Beach and Paradise Pier.  I rank them as follows.
> 
> 1. Aulani
> 
> *Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*
> 
> 2. Grand Cal
> 3. Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> *Gigantic, huge, monstrous gap.*
> 
> 4. Disneyland Hotel
> 5. Polynesian
> 6. Yacht Club
> 7. Riviera
> 8. Wilderness Lodge
> 9. Old Key West
> 10. Saratoga Springs
> 11. Grand Floridian
> 12. Contemporary
> 13. Boardwalk
> 14. Beach Club
> 15. Coronado (Gran Destino)
> 16. Port Orleans Riverside
> 17. Port Orleans French Quarter
> 18. Caribbean Beach
> 19. Coronado Springs (non-Gran Destino)
> 20. Art of Animation
> 21. Pop Century
> 22. All Stars
> 
> I may have forgotten some but that's off the top of my head.


This makes me feel good since I already have AKV, I just passed ROFR for VGC, and I am currently waiting for ROFR on Aulani!


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> Any sign of buffet returning to Makahiki?  I imagine they want their buffet to be a buffet again before they reopen their normal TS.


No sign whatsoever at this stage. Food is really good though at Makahiki. I think I prefer it!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> No sign whatsoever at this stage. Food is really good though at Makahiki. I think I prefer it!


Makahiki TS is better than Makahiki buffet, I agree, but Makahiki TS is worse than AMA AMA TS, despite being price dang near as high.


----------



## Drewferin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Makahiki TS is better than Makahiki buffet, I agree, but Makahiki TS is worse than AMA AMA TS, despite being price dang near as high.


Are they doing non-character breakfasts a couple days a week or did they stop that last month? Can you order multiple plate of your TS order at Makahiki? My teenagers eat way more than 1 plate...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Einstein509 said:


> Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.
> 
> I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


I was in Aulani in February and my room was immaculate.  Sure the fixtures feel a bit dated but the resort IS 10 years old.  The Ulu cafe still had great food, and the pools were great.  The spa is probably the best in all of DVC.  Here are things I don't like post pandemic and generally.

1. Aunty's Beach House is still closed.
2. Makahiki Character B-fast buffet still not back.  The current 3 course breakfast is a rip-off and the limited character interaction is terrible.
3. Ama Ama still closed.  But Mina's Fish house next door at the Four Seasons is great!
4. Limited Pool chair availability, still an issue. Limited double inflatable tubes for the volcano slide.
5. Speaking of pool chairs, I just spent 10 nights at VGC and boy, those cushioned pool chairs spoiled me.  Makes Aulani and every other DVC resort pool chairs suck!
6. Everything at Aulani is EXPENSIVE, including the points chart and food.
7. I hate that annoying Transit Accommodation Tax.
8. Check in process can take forever depending on what time you arrive.  The West Coast really needs to catch up with magic bands and online check in.
9. Line to get pool bracelets can also be very long. 
10. No more adult pool.

Besides these sticking points, we are a Hawaii family that stays 3-4 times a year and we love it every time.  We have another stay coming up in early June.  Will report back on how things are.


----------



## Sandisw

We seem to be getting off track with Aulani…let’s maybe keep this thread for ROFR.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

For the benefit of those reading who haven't been, I'll break these up into categories:

*COVID stuff:*


HIRyeDVC said:


> 1. Aunty's Beach House is still closed.
> 2. Makahiki Character B-fast buffet still not back.  The current 3 course breakfast is a rip-off and the limited character interaction is terrible.
> 3. Ama Ama still closed.  But Mina's Fish house next door at the Four Seasons is great!


Adding to this, for cash guests, continued lack of daily housekeeping.

*Aulani stuff:*


HIRyeDVC said:


> 4. Limited Pool chair availability, still an issue. Limited double inflatable tubes for the volcano slide.
> 5. Speaking of pool chairs, I just spent 10 nights at VGC and boy, those cushioned pool chairs spoiled me.  Makes Aulani and every other DVC resort pool chairs suck!
> 8. Check in process can take forever depending on what time you arrive.  The West Coast really needs to catch up with magic bands and online check in.
> 9. Line to get pool bracelets can also be very long.
> 10. No more adult pool.


For my part, having only visited in the Winter (and traveling on the weekends so most of my resort time is midweek), I've never had crowd problems at Aulani, whether that's pool chairs, front desk, pool bracelets, Ulu Cafe, or anything else.  My party of 8 had no trouble finding chairs together on our last trip.  For some reason, everyone seems to go to the same towel counter when there are almost always two others open at any given time.  (Never go to the towel counter by the lazy river, go to the one by the splash pad or the check-in area for Rainbow Reef.)  Everyone _besides_ me tends to comment on crowding issues/lines, so I guess I've just been lucky.

*Hawaii stuff:*


HIRyeDVC said:


> 6. Everything at Aulani is EXPENSIVE, including the points chart and food.
> 7. I hate that annoying Transit Accommodation Tax.


The points chart seems fair to me.  A studio runs 119-217 points depending on season and view.  Bay Lake Tower runs 102-241.  Paying more for BLT TP View than Aulani Ocean View strikes me as insane.



Sandisw said:


> We seem to be getting off track with Aulani…let’s maybe keep this thread for ROFR.


I swear I hadn't seen this when I posted!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> We seem to be getting off track with Aulani…let’s maybe keep this thread for ROFR.


I didn't start it!


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4

Yippee!


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I didn't start it!



I am just as guilty in some threads myself! No worries!


----------



## NorCalDisFan

A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


I have read from others that some people won’t work with certain agents or brokers because the agent has given them a hard time in the past for lower offers. I don’t recall which agent/broker they were talking about because I’ve quietly followed these boards for a few years before finally creating an account, but I remember that this topic has been discussed before. That probably doesn’t really help much but you’re not alone.


----------



## GBC1

GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4


----------



## hglenn

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> Yippee!





GBC1 said:


> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4



Yeah! Congrats. Great prices on these!


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.


I don't blame you, I'd be disappointed as well. It seems unfair. My broker told me to call Disney to make sure that the address on my account matches the information that I provided to the broker otherwise it would delay the closing. Not sure if that would really make a difference in terms of at least getting an email from Disney. Did they provide you any contact information?


----------



## Sandisw

davidl81 said:


> Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.



I was told today that they don’t hear from Disney either and realize it frustrating for us. Once it’s in Disney hands, they really are out of the loop.


----------



## Sandisw

keirabella2012 said:


> I don't blame you, I'd be disappointed as well. It seems unfair. My broker told me to call Disney to make sure that the address on my account matches the information that I provided to the broker otherwise it would delay the closing. Not sure if that would really make a difference in terms of at least getting an email from Disney. Did they provide you any contact information?



Nothing from Disney and they don’t have any info to give. Supposed to be only on CM assigned to handling these.

I think we just have to wait…though I am sending an email to MA anyway.


----------



## BKGODZILLA

BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4


----------



## TroJo

Sandisw said:


> Nothing from Disney and they don’t have any info to give. Supposed to be only on CM assigned to handling these.
> 
> I think we just have to wait…though I am sending an email to MA anyway.


I mean - is there any legal standing ground regarding this instead of just waiting? I just looked at my direct purchase contract and it states “You have the right to sell your Ownership Interest, if you choose. However, DVD has a right of first refusal to repurchase your Ownership Interest on the same terms and conditions, including financing that your buyer has offered. Please note that DVD does not provide any assistance in the resale or rental of an Ownership Interest.”

It says same terms and conditions. If it doesn’t meet the original agreed upon terms and conditions, i.e. the original closing date, would that forfeit their right to purchase?

IDK maybe I’m just a bitter reseller that really wants to find a way to stick it to Disney.


----------



## Ginamarie

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


I don’t think anyone here is making fake posts. I guess it’s possible but I don’t believe that’s happening.

Some brokers don’t like to present lower offers. Others are more receptive. You’ll learn as you bid what kind of responses you’ll get.


----------



## Jgc014

Ginamarie said:


> I don’t think anyone here is making fake posts. I guess it’s possible but I don’t believe that’s happening.
> 
> Some brokers don’t like to present lower offers. Others are more receptive. You’ll learn as you bid what kind of responses you’ll get.



I think I may have put in lower bids with the same broker. I was told she knows that some of these posts aren’t entirely truthful as she recognized the contract, and it didn’t match up with the reality. 

Just based on human nature that some people lie, I would think that may be true for some posts, but I certainly feel that the vast majority are truthful. 

Good luck finding the right fit!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Einstein509 said:


> Just FYSA for all those folks looking to purchase Aulani (or stay there), because I found what I read alarming, disturbing, and surprising.  We have a visit planned there later this year (first time) and I perused the reviews on some well known travel sites to get an overall feeling.  I visited the resort and walked around pre-pandemic and during but never stayed there before.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy, are there some negative reviews about Aulani out there.  It seems like the resort is not what it was pre-pandemic.  A lot of things haven't returned, which is understandable since Hawaii in general was one of the last states to open.  However, there are a lot of bad reviews about the quality of the beds, beat up furniture and rooms, customer service, hot/cold water issues, noise, overcrowding (even w/ reduced pandemic crowds), roaches in the pool, the craziness surrounding holding on to pool chairs, nothing for people to do in the evening (everything closes by 8pm), and increasingly high prices for everything.
> 
> I bring this up, because I never would have stumbled upon these consistently brought up issues had I not looked at reviews.  I'll reserve overall judgment after our stay, but be weary.  Apparently Aulani has issues.  Perhaps that's why it's just not selling out?  Just some food for thought for those looking to purchase a stake.  You can look for yourself.


Personally, I wouldn’t spread all this negative hearsay in such great detail if you’ve never experienced it, and I’m questioning the motivation behind a post like this. I feel like there’s an intent here I’m missing. Are you even really going?

For what it’s worth, my wife and I have been twice this last year, during the pandemic, and had a sensational time. The resort is top notch across the board.

Anyway, don’t mean to continue this digression on the ROFR board (sorry Sandi!), but I love Aulani, own there, and don’t feel this criticism is justified in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Cyberc1978

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.





Jgc014 said:


> I think I may have put in lower bids with the same broker. I was told she knows that some of these posts aren’t entirely truthful as she recognized the contract, and it didn’t match up with the reality.
> 
> Just based on human nature that some people lie, I would think that may be true for some posts, but I certainly feel that the vast majority are truthful.
> 
> Good luck finding the right fit!



Basically it comes down to perception. 

Everyone wants to find the best possible deal, of course not everyone can. 

Does that mean that some bend the truth about what they are buying - yeah some will because they might think that overpaying for a contract may make them look bad. 

In reality paying more for a contract should increase your chances of passing ROFR. As everyone in here knows the DVC ROFR show are full of unknown elements and not two shows are the same. 

Also brokers have an interest in claiming that the information here is not accurate as their paychecks are commission based.


----------



## Ruttangel

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


The only data you can trust is the recorded deeds which let you work out a price per point. It is a shame if people want to trick others on Disboards for some virtual likes!! 

The counter argument is that this thread is full of rich information and we know the limit of what's passing and try and get as close as possible to it. Thereby encouraging each other to get good deals.


----------



## Stargazer65

If this one gets taken, I'll eat my Mickey hat:


Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4


----------



## Sandisw

TroJo said:


> I mean - is there any legal standing ground regarding this instead of just waiting? I just looked at my direct purchase contract and it states “You have the right to sell your Ownership Interest, if you choose. However, DVD has a right of first refusal to repurchase your Ownership Interest on the same terms and conditions, including financing that your buyer has offered. Please note that DVD does not provide any assistance in the resale or rental of an Ownership Interest.”
> 
> It says same terms and conditions. If it doesn’t meet the original agreed upon terms and conditions, i.e. the original closing date, would that forfeit their right to purchase?
> 
> IDK maybe I’m just a bitter reseller that really wants to find a way to stick it to Disney.



I would say yes, you can cancel the sale if it doesn’t close on time just like you could with another buyer. 

While it would have been nice to get this moved along,, it is what it is.  No reason for me to stress about it. Lol


----------



## davidl81

Cyberc1978 said:


> Basically it comes down to perception.
> 
> Everyone wants to find the best possible deal, of course not everyone can.
> 
> Does that mean that some bend the truth about what they are buying - yeah some will because they might think that overpaying for a contract may make them look bad.
> 
> In reality paying more for a contract should increase your chances of passing ROFR. As everyone in here knows the DVC ROFR show are full of unknown elements and not two shows are the same.
> 
> Also brokers have an interest in claiming that the information here is not accurate as their paychecks are commission based.


This thread also is not representative of the overall market.  As you said their is a bias to an extent to where the people who got the best deals will post, while others who paid slightly more either won’t post or maybe tell a slight white lie with their numbers for them to fall more in line with other low posters on this board.
It is very very useful to get an idea on the lower end of selling points and really where DVC is with ROFR.


----------



## Einstein509

Paul Stupin said:


> Personally, I wouldn’t spread all this negative hearsay in such great detail if you’ve never experienced it, and I’m questioning the motivation behind a post like this. I feel like there’s an intent here I’m missing. Are you even really going?
> 
> For what it’s worth, my wife and I have been twice this last year, during the pandemic, and had a sensational time. The resort is top notch across the board.
> 
> Anyway, don’t mean to continue this digression on the ROFR board (sorry Sandi!), but I love Aulani, own there, and don’t feel this criticism is justified in any way, shape or form.


So this isn't hearsay, it's a lot of reviews from reputable trip sites that I condensed into a couple of sentences.  Not sure if I can mention the actual review sites here or not, but do a search and you can see for yourself.  

The motivation is that folks here seem to adore certain resorts no matter what.  As I mentioned, I was surprised, that in this case, the reviews were not so glowing.  That took me aback a bit......and yes, we are going, not sure why you would question that.

Anyway, I don't mean to digress as well, but thought I should share what I read since this is where people discuss which DVC resort to purchase and the ROFR process.  Just food for thought.

Either way, thanks to all those that replied.  It's making me feel more at ease about staying there after reading your mostly positive comments.  Now back to the topic at hand.


----------



## TroJo

Sandisw said:


> I would say yes, you can cancel the sale if it doesn’t close on time just like you could with another buyer.
> 
> While it would have been nice to get this moved along,, it is what it is.  No reason for me to stress about it. Lol


In this case for Davidl81 (and for you after your  5/21 closing date) - I wonder if you could cancel and get Disney to cough up the deposit money… Since they didn’t meet the terms of paying by the closing date.


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> 5th times a charm
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11


Taken, again.


----------



## Sandisw

TroJo said:


> In this case for Davidl81 (and for you after your  5/21 closing date) - I wonder if you could cancel and get Disney to cough up the deposit money… Since they didn’t meet the terms of paying by the closing date.



If, as a seller, I cancel the sale, I don’t think I could go after them because it was me, not them…and would probably still owe the commission.

Personally not interested in doing that and I am still 16 days from closing snd not even in the window of what I was told for documents.  

I would have been nice to have the proceeds to lower the CC balance I will have, but it will be for a few weeks and with 0% interest it doesnt matter.


----------



## birchtree95

Ruttangel said:


> As Horatio said to Hamlet
> "Something is rotten in the state of DVC.
> What is taking so long on these decisions!! Please, just put me out of my misery" [sic]


Just saw a community theatre performance of "Something Rotten." 

It was MAD hilarious! NOT a family friendly show, but everyone was roaring and the show got a standing ovation. So when catching up on this thread, this post make me grin ear to ear.


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522219640415342593


----------



## RamblinWreck

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


I can tell you that when I posted my VGF contract, I almost felt nervous that no one was going to believe me. I was tempted to either not say anything or to just post a higher price than what I was actually paying.

And even though not one person has actually questioned me on it, I was almost tempted to post a redacted screenshot of some of my paperwork showing the details just in case anyone was assuming I am a liar. 


So I don't know. Do some people probably post slightly exaggerated details on their contracts? I'm sure it happens. But there's enough volume here that you can get a pretty good feel for where the ROFR line is even if there is some junk data sprinkled in.

Remember that the broker you are dealing with is representing the seller, not you. They are going to say what they can to get a higher price for the sale. They make more money that way.


----------



## BeachClub2014

RamblinWreck said:


> I can tell you that when I posted my VGF contract, I almost felt nervous that no one was going to believe me. I was tempted to either not say anything or to just post a higher price than what I was actually paying.


I get it. I posted yesterday just before these comments about some folks fudging on their contract details and now I am not sure if it is directed our way. Probably just being paranoid. 

I have seen some great contracts come thru lately, which is great. Our BCV contract at $154 is pretty good and I was actually pretty surprised when it passed at that price.


----------



## hglenn

BeachClub2014 said:


> I get it. I posted yesterday just before these comments about some folks fudging on their contract details and now I am not sure if it is directed our way. Probably just being paranoid.
> 
> I have seen some great contracts come thru lately, which is great. Our BCV contract at $154 is pretty good and I was actually pretty surprised when it passed at that price.


Same for us...  we bought BWV at $125. That's the lowest I've seen it pass or even offered.  It was full asking price and we knew we weren't willing to go up to the $150 prices we had been seeing them go for so we figured we'd give it a shot.  I'm still in disbelief that it passed...  I think it had more to do with timing than anything.  2 weeks before and it would've been taken!


----------



## BeachClub2014

hglenn said:


> Same for us...  we bought BWV at $125. That's the lowest I've seen it pass or even offered.  It was full asking price and we knew we weren't willing to go up to the $150 prices we had been seeing them go for so we figured we'd give it a shot.  I'm still in disbelief that it passed...  I think it had more to do with timing than anything.  2 weeks before and it would've been taken!


I remember your getting this! A few weeks before you got yours thru we had a 210-point BWV contract taken at $130 and I was jealous that yours went thru! Just goes to reaffirm that you never know with ROFR.


----------



## jessica9785

Jgc014 said:


> I think I may have put in lower bids with the same broker. I was told she knows that some of these posts aren’t entirely truthful as she recognized the contract, and it didn’t match up with the reality.
> 
> Just based on human nature that some people lie, I would think that may be true for some posts, but I certainly feel that the vast majority are truthful.
> 
> Good luck finding the right fit!


Never even occurred to me that some posts might not be truthful  I based my Poly offer off of contracts from this thread that I saw passed. My broker told me he never thought the sellers would agree to my offer but then was shocked when they did! He was great, never told me NOT to offer.


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> Same for us...  we bought BWV at $125. That's the lowest I've seen it pass or even offered.  It was full asking price and we knew we weren't willing to go up to the $150 prices we had been seeing them go for so we figured we'd give it a shot.  I'm still in disbelief that it passed...  I think it had more to do with timing than anything.  2 weeks before and it would've been taken!


I based my 143 offer for BWV off of your offer and had it accepted. I assume most here are honest. Nothing really to gain.


----------



## Stargazer65

I can't believe people would exagerate or make stuff up to look good. That's terrible.

BTW, check out this sweet deal I negotiated:

$25-$5000-200-BCV-Jun-400/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 5/2, passed ROFR 5/3, Closed 5/4, points loaded 5/5

(Seller pays dues until 2024)


----------



## hglenn

Stargazer65 said:


> I can't believe people would exagerate or make stuff up to look good. That's terrible.
> 
> BTW, check out this sweet deal I negotiated:
> 
> $25-$5000-200-BCV-Jun-400/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 5/2, passed ROFR 5/3, Closed 5/4, points loaded 5/5
> 
> (Also, subsidized dues)


I'm confused by this...  Is this a 200 point contract or a 400 point contract?  What was your PPP?


----------



## BeachClub2014

hglenn said:


> I'm confused by this...  Is this a 200 point contract or a 400 point contract?  What was your PPP?


It would appear as if the sarcasm was at work in the post.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Stargazer65 said:


> I can't believe people would exagerate or make stuff up to look good. That's terrible.
> 
> BTW, check out this sweet deal I negotiated:
> 
> $25-$5000-200-BCV-Jun-400/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 5/2, passed ROFR 5/3, Closed 5/4, points loaded 5/5
> 
> (Also, subsidized dues)


Nice work! Those subsidized dues BCV contracts are hard to come by.


----------



## hglenn

BeachClub2014 said:


> It would appear as if the sarcasm was at work in the post.


----------



## Stargazer65

hglenn said:


> I'm confused by this...  Is this a 200 point contract or a 400 point contract?  What was your PPP?


Sorry, I wasn't meaning for it to be taken seriously lol.


----------



## hglenn

Stargazer65 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't meaning for it to be taken seriously lol.


LOL.....  I think I had missed a few of the previous comments and didn't realize that's what was being discussed.  I just look for the contract formatting to see what contracts are being shared...


----------



## Stargazer65

RamblinWreck said:


> Nice work! Those subsidized dues BCV contracts are hard to come by.


4 years worth of banked points too. That's rare.


----------



## mom2alix

Update
Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4 taken 5/4


----------



## RamblinWreck

Stargazer65 said:


> 4 years worth of banked points too. That's rare.


If you rent out some of those extra points, you could get the effective cost of your contract down to $0!

I don't see that very often.


----------



## Redheadprincess

hglenn said:


> I'm confused by this...  Is this a 200 point contract or a 400 point contract?  What was your PPP?


This is a joke. Look at it closely.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Stargazer65 said:


> 4 years worth of banked points too. That's rare.


My favorite part was the next day service on ROFR, closing, and loading of the points


----------



## alohatok1986

I have about zero hope for my AKL contract getting through after seeing all these that are being taken. I can't decide if I'm happy or not about that, next time I won't look for a stripped one.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel called out! Lest anyone think ya boy Cap was lying about $100 loaded Aulani.


----------



## Stargazer65

BeachClub2014 said:


> My favorite part was the next day service on ROFR, closing, and loading of the points


Had to do some arm twisting there, ya know, so I could use some of the points before they expired.


----------



## dado4

I felt like they were talking about my 300 point BCV for $130/pt. lol


----------



## dado4

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel called out! Lest anyone think ya boy Cap was lying about $100 loaded Aulani.
> 
> View attachment 667171


I felt like they were talking about my 300 point BCV for $130/pt. lol


----------



## Morganjacar

Update! It passed! 
MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11 passed 5/5


----------



## Red Dog Run

Got some PIXIE DUST!  My 50 pt April HH closed on 4/2/22.  I patiently waited for points.  They posted today.  There was a manual override- 25 extra points able to be banked by November.  GREAT $75 ppt purchase for an every other year vacation at HH.


----------



## dlam32

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel called out! Lest anyone think ya boy Cap was lying about $100 loaded Aulani.
> 
> View attachment 667171


Nice ROFR flex right there!


----------



## RKS03

I’m not sure that anyone is making up numbers but it’s probably true that those with the perceived best deals are more likely to post them.  The prices are often much lower than what you see in published average sales.


----------



## Bea

Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2

Feeling good about this one.


----------



## Morganjacar

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


A broker claimed the same thing to me, she was very rude, she then tried to tell me that VGF2  was selling for $250 pp direct lol

When I got the deal I did for my VGF resale I wanted to send her a copy of my contract! 

Remember these brokers do want to sell the contracts but their loyalty is to the seller, and the more they sell it for the higher their commission. 

I submitted like 10 offers for VGF before a seller accepted. I knew what I wanted to spend and stuck to it. Some brokers were nice and submitted the offer without sharing their dismay, others were quite vocal and I'm not even sure they submitted the offer.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Morganjacar said:


> A broker claimed the same thing to me, she was very rude, she then tried to tell me that VGF2  was selling for $250 pp direct lol
> 
> When I got the deal I did for my VGF resale I wanted to send her a copy of my contract!
> 
> Remember these brokers do want to sell the contracts but their loyalty is to the seller, and the more they sell it for the higher their commission.
> 
> I submitted like 10 offers for VGF before a seller accepted. I knew what I wanted to spend and stuck to it. Some brokers were nice and submitted the offer without sharing their dismay, others were quite vocal and I'm not even sure they submitted the offer.


I have experience with a several of the people at dvcresalemarket

I won't disparage those I had bad experiences with by name, but there are 2 that I definitely don't trust. One was when I was buying, and one was when I was selling.


By far the best experience I had was with Marissa.

Not one peep from her about my lowball offer. Just took it to the sellers, and promptly came back with a counter offer. Then I submitted a new offer, and she quickly came back telling me that they had accepted.

No suggestions on what I should do, no warnings about how much other people are paying, or anything like that. Just professional all the way and took care of everything quickly.

So from my experience at least, if you want to request someone at dvcresalemarket then I would recommend Marissa for sure!


----------



## rollnstns

Well a little late as I was out on a non-Disney vacation.

Let it be known.... The Old Key West Massacre continues!

Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28

But, I jumped back in the game immediately.

Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Morganjacar said:


> A broker claimed the same thing to me, she was very rude, she then tried to tell me that VGF2  was selling for $250 pp direct lol
> 
> When I got the deal I did for my VGF resale I wanted to send her a copy of my contract!
> 
> Remember these brokers do want to sell the contracts but their loyalty is to the seller, and the more they sell it for the higher their commission.
> 
> I submitted like 10 offers for VGF before a seller accepted. I knew what I wanted to spend and stuck to it. Some brokers were nice and submitted the offer without sharing their dismay, others were quite vocal and I'm not even sure they submitted the offer.


I can't believe she would misquote the direct price when you can check that out for yourself!  Yikes.  I feel like I got lucky with my VGC and AUL contracts.  I made offers via the website.  The VGC sellers countered, then I made another offer, and they took it.  AUL just took my offer.  I didn't have any discussions with the brokers.  I definitely think Disboards helped me come up with the price range I wanted to be at.  And it is so helpful to see the submit date of the contracts that Disney is either passing or taking.  It helped manage expectations.  I do think most people are being honest.  I mean, why lie to a bunch of strangers when it's supposed to be a tool to help one another.


----------



## Ruttangel

As for great deals
The pandemic ones were so easy to get in the $80s for AUL, $90s for AKV/SSR/OKW/BRV, $100 BWV and even BLT etc....I just wish I had bought more then


----------



## KPeterso

Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5

split dues for the points used.
Very excited to have this pass with the current AKV bloodbath. I was not too concerned based on the price but you never really know with the rofr monkey!

kristin


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> Got some PIXIE DUST!  My 50 pt April HH closed on 4/2/22.  I patiently waited for points.  They posted today.  There was a manual override- 25 extra points able to be banked by November.  GREAT $75 ppt purchase for an every other year vacation at HH.


So jealous! They bought back my HHI contract and I’m still looking for the perfect replacement.


----------



## Royal Consort

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> And it is so helpful to see the submit date of the contracts that Disney is either passing or taking.  It helped manage expectations.  I do think most people are being honest.  I mean, why lie to a bunch of strangers when it's supposed to be a tool to help one another.


The ROFR thread has utility. However, if you look at the average price on the board sponsor's site and compare it to average ROFR thread prices you see a discrepancy. The ROFR thread is self-selecting and skewed for this reasoning. It's a guide but not a complete picture of what everybody is paying. Comments by other posters on 'good deals' act as a positive reinforcer likely skewing reported prices here. 

I find this thread helpful as I do the board sponsor's average price blog.


----------



## amcurtis1

amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> Mine was taken on March 10th and my close date is tomorrow.  Absolutely nothing from Disney yet.  Broker is telling me Disney is running behind.  Honestly very disappointed in both Disney and honestly the board sponsor who has basically been 100% hands off since Disney took it in ROFR.


Did you hear anything today?


----------



## Morganjacar

Royal Consort said:


> The ROFR thread has utility. However, if you look at the average price on the board sponsor's site and compare it to average ROFR thread prices you see a discrepancy. The ROFR thread is self-selecting and skewed for this reasoning. It's a guide but not a complete picture of what everybody is paying. Comments by other posters on 'good deals' act as a positive reinforcer likely skewing reported prices here.
> 
> I find this thread helpful as I do the board sponsor's average price blog.


I've found that the board sponsors contract prices start higher though. Also, don't you think there's a motive for them releasing their OWN data every month?


----------



## Mexacajun

Do your own research and bid what you are comfortable paying. Problem solved.


----------



## Royal Consort

Morganjacar said:


> I've found that the board sponsors contract prices start higher though. Also, don't you think there's a motive for them releasing their OWN data every month?


Absolutely.


----------



## Paul Stupin

RKS03 said:


> I’m not sure that anyone is making up numbers but it’s probably true that those with the perceived best deals are more likely to post them.  The prices are often much lower than what you see in published average sales.


I also think that some buyers who get particularly low priced deals have a ton of DVC experience, and have spent months having multiple contracts taken before a lowball contract passes. Not all, but some. It takes a lot of effort and patience and of course is an effective strategy. But though the price per point is low, there’s a percentage of these buyers who also pay a very high price in time, inconvenience, effort, lost opportunity cost of being able to use the points, and a great deal of resale and ROFR frustration.

Maybe I’m just jealous that I haven’t received as many of these great deals that I‘ve read about here, aside from some random good luck here and there. All I’m saying is that there is sometimes a substantial hidden cost in these lowball contracts that wind up passing.


----------



## sndral

NorCalDisFan said:


> A broker claimed that here some buyers write down lower price and some sellers do vice versa, so don't 100% trust the data in disboards. Why would users do that? For swag? I can't find the reason. My offer was rejected so I just gently (IMO) said the price was higher than what I saw in disboards, so I would look for others. Did I offend the agent? Feel weird either ways.


I wouldn’t worry about offending the broker/agent, she’s the salesperson her job is to sell that contract, but not, IMO by trying to guilt you into spending more than you want.


Jgc014 said:


> I think I may have put in lower bids with the same broker. I was told she knows that some of these posts aren’t entirely truthful as she recognized the contract, and it didn’t match up with the reality.
> 
> Just based on human nature that some people lie, I would think that may be true for some posts, but I certainly feel that the vast majority are truthful.
> 
> Good luck finding the right fit!





Morganjacar said:


> A broker claimed the same thing to me, she was very rude, she then tried to tell me that VGF2  was selling for $250 pp direct lol
> 
> When I got the deal I did for my VGF resale I wanted to send her a copy of my contract!
> 
> Remember these brokers do want to sell the contracts but their loyalty is to the seller, and the more they sell it for the higher their commission.
> 
> I submitted like 10 offers for VGF before a seller accepted. I knew what I wanted to spend and stuck to it. Some brokers were nice and submitted the offer without sharing their dismay, others were quite vocal and I'm not even sure they submitted the offer.


About a year ago there was a thread about a broker/agent claiming in a FB group that 50% of the Dis ROFR posts were lies & she knew because she recognized the deals & users…. I didn’t believe it then & don’t now.
I’m more inclined to think there’s a broker/agent out there (don’t know who & don’t care) who is bitter about Dis‘s ROFR thread 
I found the thread extremely helpful through the years w/ my 3 resale purchases - did I get the deals of the century, no, but I offered what seemed a reasonable price based on what was passing ROFR @ the time, and I accurately posted my numbers at the time to help others & believe 99% of posters do the same.
The ROFR numbers tend to be a lagging indicator & in a fast moving market can seem too low when prices are rising, and vice versa.


----------



## lovethesun12

Considering the prices are public knowledge I really don't understand why they're questioned here so much. I only check prices when I'm looking for contracts but at those times found data to be accurate.

It shouldn't be that surprising that people who join a site to look for better deals eventually get better deals.


----------



## davidl81

keirabella2012 said:


> Did you hear anything today?


Nope, and yesterday was the planned closing day.  Broker told me the the ONE person who handles this for Disney was out on leave for a few days but they are back now.


----------



## Ginamarie

Royal Consort said:


> The ROFR thread has utility. However, if you look at the average price on the board sponsor's site and compare it to average ROFR thread prices you see a discrepancy. The ROFR thread is self-selecting and skewed for this reasoning. It's a guide but not a complete picture of what everybody is paying. Comments by other posters on 'good deals' act as a positive reinforcer likely skewing reported prices here.
> 
> I find this thread helpful as I do the board sponsor's average price blog.


Every listing is more information- the board sponsor prices on the higher side of the market. So I use that as a guide but on the high end. I also find that the board sponsor gives a lot more leeway to sellers on their listing price (ie if the seller wants to price much higher than the market and take no offers below listing, they’ll do it). Some other brokers give more guidance on what’s more reasonable or likely to sell. For that reason, I think a lot of the sellers who want to price high also wind up with the board sponsor as their agent.

If you want the best picture of the market, you have to follow as many indicators as possible whether it’s listings, ROFR reports, or checking the OC register.


----------



## purplenancy27

I havent followed the pricing for a long time, but it seems as if many listing are going down. There seems to be many more OKW and SSR contracts in the 130's and below. It confuses me. Is it to force more through ROFR since they cant buy them all or is the market shifting? Is this a cycle that happens due to the economy and inflation? Is it possible that we could see prices go down as a whole? I wonder if it is a time to wait and see if better deals come along.


----------



## redboat45

purplenancy27 said:


> I havent followed the pricing for a long time, but it seems as if many listing are going down. There seems to be many more OKW and SSR contracts in the 130's and below. It confuses me. Is it to force more through ROFR since they cant buy them all or is the market shifting? Is this a cycle that happens due to the economy and inflation? Is it possible that we could see prices go down as a whole? I wonder if it is a time to wait and see if better deals come along.


If we truly head into a recession where people are losing their jobs the resale prices will go down.  Disney will be too busy trying to sell their direct resorts to worry about resale too much.  Things might look very different a year from now but they also might not.  If you need more points I'd probably still buy now.  IF you're like me and just want more points eventually for retirement a wait and see approach might not be a bad idea.


----------



## prncssjas

davidl81 said:


> Nope, and yesterday was the planned closing day.  Broker told me the the ONE person who handles this for Disney was out on leave for a few days but they are back now.


There is only one person at Disney who handles ROFR?  Am I reading this correctly?  Wow if I am! 

Signed someone who is 37+ days into ROFR....


----------



## mrsap

Aaannndd I’m back…


mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6


----------



## prncssjas

mrsap said:


> Aaannndd I’m back…
> 
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 667409


LOL!!  I hope you manage to snag this one!!!  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

purplenancy27 said:


> I havent followed the pricing for a long time, but it seems as if many listing are going down. There seems to be many more OKW and SSR contracts in the 130's and below. It confuses me. Is it to force more through ROFR since they cant buy them all or is the market shifting? Is this a cycle that happens due to the economy and inflation? Is it possible that we could see prices go down as a whole? I wonder if it is a time to wait and see if better deals come along.


OKW was in the low 90s two years ago. The average last year was around 110-ish (going off memory here) unless you were trying to get an extended contract, so I don’t think the price is going down. I haven’t paid much attention to SSR.


----------



## mrsap

prncssjas said:


> LOL!!  I hope you manage to snag this one!!!  Keep us posted!!!


Thank you so much!!! I’m so sorry you’re still waiting!! It’s ridiculous!!!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

prncssjas said:


> There is only one person at Disney who handles ROFR?  Am I reading this correctly?  Wow if I am!
> 
> Signed someone who is 37+ days into ROFR....


I feel your pain. I’m at 36 days. I don’t even care if it gets taken anymore. I have my eye on another contract so I’d just like to know if the contract passed or not so we can move on.


----------



## prncssjas

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I feel your pain. I’m at 36 days. I don’t even care if it gets taken anymore. I have my eye on another contract so I’d just like to know if the contract passed or not so we can move on.


EXACTLY!!  Me too!!!


----------



## Huskerpaul

redboat45 said:


> If we truly head into a recession where people are losing their jobs the resale prices will go down.  Disney will be too busy trying to sell their direct resorts to worry about resale too much.  Things might look very different a year from now but they also might not.  If you need more points I'd probably still buy now.  IF you're like me and just want more points eventually for retirement a wait and see approach might not be a bad idea.


Current owners might sell for lots of reasons and I'm guessing you are correct that the biggest factor is economic.  In the instance of the rise in contracts for sale over the last couple months, I don't think it is a coincidence this has occurred when there is a lot of political noise surrounding being involved with the Disney company.


----------



## Ginamarie

purplenancy27 said:


> I havent followed the pricing for a long time, but it seems as if many listing are going down. There seems to be many more OKW and SSR contracts in the 130's and below. It confuses me. Is it to force more through ROFR since they cant buy them all or is the market shifting? Is this a cycle that happens due to the economy and inflation? Is it possible that we could see prices go down as a whole? I wonder if it is a time to wait and see if better deals come along.


The market is shifting. A lot of the resale market is based on supply and demand. There are a lot more contracts listed now, so supply is higher than demand and prices have gone down.


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
That was fast and estoppel was issued at the same time  They said I would receive the closing documents within 21 business days  The nicest part is that I am down here now staying at the Poly when I heard that I defeated the ROFR monster


----------



## smallpig

First time buyers , passed today- know we paid on the high side but not sure I could handle many attempts at ROFR after this, and it was quick by the sounds of it! Happy with the saving on direct regardless. 

smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6


----------



## larry47591

Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6

Both contracts we sold have now been bought back. Guess it’s nice having Disney pay me for once. When every they get around to it


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4


Update -

Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6

I thought we actually had a chance with this one!


----------



## davidl81

Update,
My paperwork came in from DVC today, so it was one day after scheduled closing day.  The wife and I will get it all signed and notarized this weekend.


----------



## Sandisw

davidl81 said:


> Update,
> My paperwork came in from DVC today, so it was one day after scheduled closing day.  The wife and I will get it all signed and notarized this weekend.



Good to know! Maybe I won’t be too far behind you!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6

And they took it


----------



## Mexacajun

AKVDisneyFan said:


> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> And they took it


The AKV bloodbath continues.


----------



## The_MT

AKVDisneyFan said:


> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> And they took it


Dang they took it at that price and stripped??


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

The_MT said:


> Dang they took it at that price and stripped??


Yeah, I thought it was a pretty safe bet too. It’s OK, though. I switched gears and just made an offer on a small Poly contract instead .


----------



## dlam32

Update

dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6


----------



## The_MT

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a pretty safe bet too. It’s OK, though. I switched gears and just made an offer on a small Poly contract instead .


Good luck with your Poly contract!! I’m only 10 days in on my $140 double loaded AKL contract which clearly is going to get eaten by the ROFR beast….


----------



## Royal Consort

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a pretty safe bet too. It’s OK, though. I switched gears and just made an offer on a small Poly contract instead .


So you have to change your avatar now right?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

The_MT said:


> Good luck with your Poly contract!! I’m only 10 days in on my $140 double loaded AKL contract which clearly is going to get eaten by the ROFR beast….


Thank you! Who knows, ROFR works in mysterious ways. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Royal Consort said:


> So you have to change your avatar now right?


I need to do that. I just don’t have any pictures on my phone. It will end up being one of my cats or dogs lol. I’m already an AKV owner, though, so at least I don’t have to change my username lol.


----------



## Arbogast

AKV is feeling impossible right now at a reasonable price


----------



## keirabella2012

smallpig said:


> First time buyers , passed today- know we paid on the high side but not sure I could handle many attempts at ROFR after this, and it was quick by the sounds of it! Happy with the saving on direct regardless.
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6


Congratulations!


----------



## WDWkristin

I’m about a week into my ROFR wait. Sometimes I look at this list and panic that I offered way too much for my contract ($154 for a fully loaded BWV) and then other times I feel relieved that I didn’t get a ‘deal’ because I feel that would increase the likelihood that Disney will take the contract. I keep going back and forth between the 2 thoughts.


----------



## hglenn

WDWkristin said:


> I’m about a week into my ROFR wait. Sometimes I look at this list and panic that I offered way too much for my contract ($154 for a fully loaded BWV) and then other times I feel relieved that I didn’t get a ‘deal’ because I feel that would increase the likelihood that Disney will take the contract. I keep going back and forth between the 2 thoughts.


At the end of the day, you have to be comfortable with the value that the contract offers you.  Many would say any price is too high for BWV because of the length of contract remaining in comparison to what you could get at another resort.  When we got our contract, we had a limit that we were willing to pay at BWV specifically due to the 2042 exp. But that's just us. Everyone uses DVC differently so be confident that your situation warrants your offer and go with it! I feel like you have a very high chance of getting your contract.  And, big picture, unless your contract was like 1000 points, the difference is likely not material spread out over 20 years!


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> At the end of the day, you have to be comfortable with the value that the contract offers you.  Many would say any price is too high for BWV because of the length of contract remaining in comparison to what you could get at another resort.  When we got our contract, we had a limit that we were willing to pay at BWV specifically due to the 2042 exp. But that's just us. Everyone uses DVC differently so be confident that your situation warrants your offer and go with it! I feel like you have a very high chance of getting your contract.  And, big picture, unless your contract was like 1000 points, the difference is likely not material spread out over 20 years!


This is so true. When you think about even a 200 point contract, a $10 price difference per point is only $2k spread across the life of a contract (whatever the length). Getting all bent out of shape for that will feel immaterial with a couple of years.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Need advice. What do you all think has a better chance of passing ROFR, both are 100pts…OKW extended no 2022 pts, $125……or SSR $135 with full points?


----------



## Sandisw

wdw4rfam said:


> Need advice. What do you all think has a better chance of passing ROFR, both are 100pts…OKW extended no 2022 pts, $125……or SSR $135 with full points?



I would say both are risky but give slight edge to SSR...not by much.


----------



## Junebug2

Sandisw said:


> I would say both are risky but give slight edge to SSR...not by much.



I agree. Both are risky and have high likelihood of getting taken back.

We had a fully loaded SSR at $125 taken back, so for our next one we offered more ($136) and it was still taken back. Our agent said many in the $130s passed, so who knows…


----------



## Royal Consort

wdw4rfam said:


> Need advice. What do you all think has a better chance of passing ROFR, both are 100pts…OKW extended no 2022 pts, $125……or SSR $135 with full points?


I'd go with SSR as a slight advantage. But you cannot really be certain of either but at least if you pass with SSR you get full points.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> I also think that some buyers who get particularly low priced deals have a ton of DVC experience, and have spent months having multiple contracts taken before a lowball contract passes. Not all, but some. It takes a lot of effort and patience and of course is an effective strategy. But though the price per point is low, there’s a percentage of these buyers who also pay a very high price in time, inconvenience, effort, lost opportunity cost of being able to use the points, and a great deal of resale and ROFR frustration.
> 
> Maybe I’m just jealous that I haven’t received as many of these great deals that I‘ve read about here, aside from some random good luck here and there. All I’m saying is that there is sometimes a substantial hidden cost in these lowball contracts that wind up passing.


I am probably one of those people referred to for getting really good prices and it can take some time for sure.   We got 2 out of 8 contracts through ROFR.   1 was a steal($70 Aul in 2021), 1 I felt like I paid a bit high but turned out it wasn't ($160 BLT 2020 points and forward bought in 2022).  For me I mostly was OK with the time lost because I found the negotiating and finding the best deals lots of fun.  It wasn't time lost, it was time spent doing a thing I enjoy.   That was actually the sad part about getting the BLT contract,  it means likely we are done buying.


----------



## D-Trick

gskywalker said:


> 1 was a steal($70 Aul in 2021)


Great price! 

Was there any worry or concern about ROFR with the low price, knowing DVC doesn't exercise on an active resort?


----------



## gskywalker

D-Trick said:


> Great price!
> 
> Was there any worry or concern about ROFR with the low price, knowing DVC doesn't exercise on an active resort?


I was slightly concerned but everyone else said they won't take it.   Considering someone close to the same time as me had a $80 pp subsidized contract not taken it was very unlikely they would take it.  It was the whole reason I went after aulani, they don't take it.   I had 5 contracts taken before that 4blt, 1 akv).  We are mostly just going to use it at disney world.   Used our Aul points last year at bwv and then this year we are scheduled to use them at beachclub.  Feel it's good value plus likely in 2024-5 we will use them at Aul for one trip.


----------



## whochschild

whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6

54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!


----------



## redboat45

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!


or find an international seller!


----------



## Sandisw

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!



So sorry. I admire your persistence!


----------



## pks_domer

@whochschild…
When I was poking around for international sellers earlier this week I did run across a couple SSR. Not sure if they’re still there or not…maybe there are still some out there, if you want to try SSR again.


----------



## dlam32

WDWkristin said:


> I’m about a week into my ROFR wait. Sometimes I look at this list and panic that I offered way too much for my contract ($154 for a fully loaded BWV) and then other times I feel relieved that I didn’t get a ‘deal’ because I feel that would increase the likelihood that Disney will take the contract. I keep going back and forth between the 2 thoughts.


Every great deal that I worked hard to get was for Disney to take . It's a fine line between that great deal that most likely won't pass vs that avg deal that has a great chance for passing!


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I am probably one of those people referred to for getting really good prices and it can take some time for sure.   We got 2 out of 8 contracts through ROFR.   1 was a steal($70 Aul in 2021), 1 I felt like I paid a bit high but turned out it wasn't ($160 BLT 2020 points and forward bought in 2022).  For me I mostly was OK with the time lost because I found the negotiating and finding the best deals lots of fun.  It wasn't time lost, it was time spent doing a thing I enjoy.   That was actually the sad part about getting the BLT contract,  it means likely we are done buying.


I agree. Finding good deals and negotiating can be fun, but for me the waiting, the ROFR process, the monumentally extended timelines to actually get the points, and of course problems with unreliable sellers all  kind of eclipse the fun element. That said, the savings are great, though I've bought more direct points recently  for what I believe is stronger long term value.

I'm still marveling at that Aulani contract!! Well done my friend! I bought most of my Aulani points about two years ago within a range of $90-$96, so I can't complain. One of these days, you should actually plan a stay at Aulani. Its sensational!


----------



## Redheadprincess

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!


You need to find an international seller.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6

Another gone.  3 for 6 on CCV.


----------



## keirabella2012

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!


I see a june use year 200 point international seller listed on the board sponsor website, right now!  it's listed at $139 pp but make an offer. You never know.


----------



## Redheadprincess

keirabella2012 said:


> I see a june use year 200 point international seller listed on the board sponsor website, right now!  it's listed at $139 pp but make an offer. You never know.


I'd jump on that asap. We had 4 BCV  taken in a row, than getting an international seller and finally passed on thr 5th one.


----------



## RachStu

Has anyone noticed that all of the reported taken contracts for AKL are for March or Sept? I always thought these were the slightly less popular use years. It’s surprising no Decembers have been reported.


----------



## pks_domer

RachStu said:


> Has anyone noticed that all of the reported taken contracts for AKL are for March or Sept? I always thought these were the slightly less popular use years. It’s surprising no Decembers have been reported.


I had a Dec one taken a few days ago…


----------



## RachStu

Ah, so you did. I missed that one. I guess the double points for 2021 made the otherwise seamingly reasonable price per point low.


----------



## pks_domer

RachStu said:


> Ah, so you did. I missed that one. I guess the double points for 2021 made the otherwise seamingly reasonable price per point low.


Easy to miss with so many being taken. I hadn’t been paying attention on UY of what’s been taken. Maybe a bit ironic but we’re now waiting to hear on a March UY. Sure seems like there are a lot of AK Dec UY available across the market though.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

RachStu said:


> Has anyone noticed that all of the reported taken contracts for AKL are for March or Sept? I always thought these were the slightly less popular use years. It’s surprising no Decembers have been reported.


My 1st Aug was taken. Hoping economic turmoil pauses take backs for a few weeks...

I guess it really doesn't matter what the original use year is. Dis can reallocate the points when re-deeding them.

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ty-of-disney-vacation-club-points-by-use-year
https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years


----------



## Sandisw

MickeyismyCat said:


> My 1st Aug was taken. Hoping economic turmoil pauses take backs for a few weeks...
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter what the original use year is. Dis can reallocate the points when re-deeding them.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ty-of-disney-vacation-club-points-by-use-year
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years



They can but it still has to have the correct points left to make that worthwhile,  For example, they can’t change an April UY contract to a Sept UY contract if that April one didn’t include 2021 points since that is what they need to sell someone a Sept UY contract right now.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'll try to update next weekend but I have a solo trip on the books for Flower and Garden (I'm clearly turning into my mother, lol) so it might be delayed. But it will get done!


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I'll try to update next weekend but I have a solo trip on the books for Flower and Garden (I'm clearly turning into my mother, lol) so it might be delayed. But it will get done!


Hope you have a great time!!!!


----------



## chicagodisfan

RachStu said:


> Has anyone noticed that all of the reported taken contracts for AKL are for March or Sept? I always thought these were the slightly less popular use years. It’s surprising no Decembers have been reported.


I had a December use year taken on 5/2 as well.


----------



## Ginamarie

wdw4rfam said:


> Need advice. What do you all think has a better chance of passing ROFR, both are 100pts…OKW extended no 2022 pts, $125……or SSR $135 with full points?


SSR


----------



## mejones1115

RachStu said:


> Has anyone noticed that all of the reported taken contracts for AKL are for March or Sept? I always thought these were the slightly less popular use years. It’s surprising no Decembers have been reported.


Ours that was taken was a February use year.  Our small contract that passed is December but we also paid a higher price.


----------



## Paul Stupin

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> Another gone.  3 for 6 on CCV.


Seems like an accepted offer this low is almost certain to be taken.


----------



## hobbes42

Paul Stupin said:


> Seems like an accepted offer this low is almost certain to be taken.


Asking price was $150/pt.  I made the offer at a point when I already had three in ROFR review, thinking it had no chance.  As the pending 3 contracts started to pass, I was hoping this one wouldn't and a bit fearful it would.

Essentially I was helping DVD and the seller make a deal.  Glad I could help.


----------



## LadybugsMum

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I'll try to update next weekend but I have a solo trip on the books for Flower and Garden (I'm clearly turning into my mother, lol) so it might be delayed. But it will get done!


We'll be at BWV next weekend; so maybe we'll run into you!


----------



## whochschild

keirabella2012 said:


> I see a june use year 200 point international seller listed on the board sponsor website, right now!  it's listed at $139 pp but make an offer. You never know.


Thanks for the tip! Found it, and offer made!


----------



## Paul Stupin

hobbes42 said:


> Asking price was $150/pt.  I made the offer at a point when I already had three in ROFR review, thinking it had no chance.  As the pending 3 contracts started to pass, I was hoping this one wouldn't and a bit fearful it would.
> 
> Essentially I was helping DVD and the seller make a deal.  Glad I could help.


Ah! Well congrats on the contracts that passed! Were they priced higher?


----------



## hobbes42

Paul Stupin said:


> Ah! Well congrats on the contracts that passed! Were they priced higher?


Yes they were;  200@$162, 175@$162, and 150@$164.  I think we have enough (for now?).


----------



## Paul Stupin

hobbes42 said:


> Yes they were;  200@$162, 175@$162, and 150@$164.  I think we have enough (for now?).


I own at Copper Creek as well. Good choice!


----------



## hobbes42

Paul Stupin said:


> I own at Copper Creek as well. Good choice!


Thanks for the confirmation!  It seems hard to get in there without the 11 month window, especially in December.  We typically do a large family trip then with 10-12 people.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> I agree. Finding good deals and negotiating can be fun, but for me the waiting, the ROFR process, the monumentally extended timelines to actually get the points, and of course problems with unreliable sellers all  kind of eclipse the fun element. That said, the savings are great, though I've bought more direct points recently  for what I believe is stronger long term value.
> 
> I'm still marveling at that Aulani contract!! Well done my friend! I bought most of my Aulani points about two years ago within a range of $90-$96, so I can't complain. One of these days, you should actually plan a stay at Aulani. Its sensational!


1) in terms of direct contracts lately,  I don't blame you.   I was really tempted to buy 300 direct points at Aulani during the big sale.  Might have considered GF if we hadn't already finished buying contracts.
2) Aulani was defintely a steal and still can be even if it is a higher pp now.   As for going there we will.   It's just a matter of when.   This year and next are occupied with wdw and Mexico.  We would be looking at 2025 for our 25 year anniversary although if we try to take the kids 2024 it's possible.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I'll try to update next weekend but I have a solo trip on the books for Flower and Garden (I'm clearly turning into my mother, lol) so it might be delayed. But it will get done!


Enjoy that trip! Thank you for updating the thread like you do. It's such helpful info.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> We'll be at BWV next weekend; so maybe we'll run into you!


Sorry, completely off topic, but if you can remember, can you please take a picture of the BW Recreation Calendar for me for the *Monthly Recreation Calendar Thread*? I’d truly appreciate it!! Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Just heard from the broker, we are officially in Day 1 of ROFR.


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> Sorry, completely off topic, but if you can remember, can you please take a picture of the BW Recreation Calendar for me for the *Monthly Recreation Calendar Thread*? I’d truly appreciate it!! Thank you!


Sure. I put a reminder on my calendar so I'm less likely to forget.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> Sure. I put a reminder on my calendar so I'm less likely to forget.


Thank you so much


----------



## alohatok1986

I've felt pretty zen about rofr til seeing myself as second from top on the updated list (waiting on AKL). Now my stomach hurts . Fingers crossed I get an answer this week or next so I can try for another if needed...


----------



## Redheadprincess

So got the first of our 2 emails to activate our membership. I know the second one will come in 2-4 hours, then I'll wait a day or two and request points be added to our account via chat. I know all this because of the wonderful tips and advice from this board. We only closed 12 days ago, so this seems super fast to me also.  BCV  here we come.


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> So got the first of our 2 emails to activate our membership. I know the second one will come on 2-4 hours, then I'm wait a day or two and request points be added to our account via chat. I know all this because of the wonderful tips and advice from this board. We only closed 12 days ago, so this seems super fast to me also.  BCV  here we come.


I still can't believe how fast your process went.  You passed 4 days before us and we still don't even have our closing docs finalized... (we mailed back today).


----------



## Redheadprincess

hglenn said:


> I still can't believe how fast your process went.  You passed 4 days before us and we still don't even have our closing docs finalized... (we mailed back today).


I guess it is positive karma for the 5 months of 4 ROFR'D contracts we lost. But all is good, this contract was a bargain compared to the first 4, so in the end worth the wait. Still waiting on ROFR for the 6th contract, but not even concerned about it, since we know we got this one.


----------



## Hopfather28

Redheadprincess said:


> So got the first of our 2 emails to activate our membership. I know the second one will come in 2-4 hours, then I'll wait a day or two and request points be added to our account via chat. I know all this because of the wonderful tips and advice from this board. We only closed 12 days ago, so this seems super fast to me also.  BCV  here we come.


That's awesome. We closed 4/28 (deed recorded 4/29) and as an existing member I haven't heard a peep from Disney.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Hopfather28 said:


> That's awesome. We closed 4/28 (deed recorded 4/29) and as an existing member I haven't heard a peep from Disney.


Call. Last time I called two or three days after the deed was recorded, on a new use year and therefore new membership, and they had my points loaded overnight.


----------



## lkpat1983

Today’s my anniversary! Would be a super fun gift to pass ROFR!  Not holding my breath though. 25 days on PVB.


----------



## NorCalDisFan

Sorry, Again not rofr related. I wonder how much 2021 stock market boom affected dvc resale price and the current stock market tumbles would. Everyone seems happy in this forum while i’m


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid but I feel called out! Lest anyone think ya boy Cap was lying about $100 loaded Aulani.
> 
> View attachment 667171


Looks like a Photoshop job to me. Nice try.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Oh come on, who reported me to the fun police?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Oh come on, who reported me to the fun police?


Me…it doesn’t meet board rules…sorry


----------



## purplenancy27

So i had a HHI contract sent to ROFR on 4/18. Today I received an email from broker asking to sign an addendum to delay closing til August due to a reservation.  This was not disclosed in the listing. Is that normal to have this happen?  I wanted to get this ASAP so that I could book next summer. I know that will not be possible now.  What are my options if I dont want to wait? Can I cancel and get my deposit back?


----------



## Cyberc1978

purplenancy27 said:


> So i had a contract sent to ROFR on 4/18. Today I received an email from broker asking to sign an addendum to delay closing til August due to a reservation.  This was not disclosed in the listing. Is that normal to have this happen? What are my options if I dont want to wait?


You can reject and get your deposit back. You can also try and renegotiate the price due to the delay, that might restart the ROFR process.


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

First timer here. Apologies if I don’t get this right but wanted to share my offer that was accepted by an international seller:
--$110-$16500-150-SSR-Dec 0/21, 0/22, 160/23, sent 5/8


----------



## Sandisw

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> First timer here. Apologies if I don’t get this right but wanted to share my offer that was accepted by an international seller:
> --$110-$16500-150-SSR-Dec 0/21, 0/22, 160/23, sent 5/8


There is a string to use in the first post to enter detail….if you didn’t use that. 

But what a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I included the title company fee in the total cost. I was supposed to do that right? I think that’s what I did last time.

AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89- sent 5/9


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

purplenancy27 said:


> So i had a HHI contract sent to ROFR on 4/18. Today I received an email from broker asking to sign an addendum to delay closing til August due to a reservation.  This was not disclosed in the listing. Is that normal to have this happen?  I wanted to get this ASAP so that I could book next summer. I know that will not be possible now.  What are my options if I dont want to wait? Can I cancel and get my deposit back?


Does anyone know if the seller can book a reservation for the buyer?  Or does the account have to have 0 reservations in order for DVD to make the transfer from seller to buyer?  I've never thought of this before and I'm curious how all this works.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I included the title company fee in the total cost. I was supposed to do that right? I think that’s what I did last time.
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89- sent 5/9


Phew I read your username and then your contract and I was prepared to yell at you for spending $169 on AKV. Crisis averted.


----------



## Hopfather28

CaptainAmerica said:


> Call. Last time I called two or three days after the deed was recorded, on a new use year and therefore new membership, and they had my points loaded overnight.


Apparently all I needed to do was post here because the contract appeared this afternoon.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Hopfather28 said:


> Apparently all I needed to do was post here because the contract appeared this afternoon.


"The ROFR thread is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be......unnatural."


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Hopfather28 said:


> Apparently all I needed to do was post here because the contract appeared this afternoon.


That happened to me too. I waited and waited then as soon as I finally posted here, BOOM! membership showing in account.


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27 said:


> So i had a HHI contract sent to ROFR on 4/18. Today I received an email from broker asking to sign an addendum to delay closing til August due to a reservation.  This was not disclosed in the listing. Is that normal to have this happen?  I wanted to get this ASAP so that I could book next summer. I know that will not be possible now.  What are my options if I dont want to wait? Can I cancel and get my deposit back?


The agent said the seller never disclosed the reservation. Someone from ROFR notified them. Seller wants to take one last trip so I decided to withdraw my offer.


----------



## dmcfa2504

hobbes42 said:


> Yes they were;  200@$162, 175@$162, and 150@$164.  I think we have enough (for now?).


I’m day 15 on a 250 point. Hoping it gets through!


----------



## hobbes42

dmcfa2504 said:


> I’m day 15 on a 250 point. Hoping it gets through!


Good luck!


----------



## dmcfa2504

hobbes42 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! We will have our sites on another CCV if it doesn’t but this one had some nice banked points for this upcoming year. This waiting this is the pits though. And I’m only maybe halfway there.


----------



## casualmuppet

Realize I never posted an official update on my AKV offer for the main post.

casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28

I'm on day 9 waiting for my second offer.


----------



## Den8uml

Im on Day 41 waiting to hear back on ROFR. Fun times. I know you all know the pain but just sharing the misery. Already have seen new contracts come and go I would have moved on but here I wait.


----------



## Ruttangel

I'm actually really pleased my contract got taken now, the dollar rate is terrible for international buyers, dropped 10% in a month. Great time to rent out or sell, not buy!


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> Sure. I put a reminder on my calendar so I'm less likely to forget.


Just wanted to tell you someone posted a Boardwalk Recreation calendar last night on the thread, if you’d like to see it. Thank you anyway, I appreciate you were going to help me out!!


----------



## rollnstns

Den8uml said:


> Im on Day 41 waiting to hear back on ROFR. Fun times. I know you all know the pain but just sharing the misery. Already have seen new contracts come and go I would have moved on but here I wait.


I feel your pain, being held in limbo is a helpless feeling. We were lucky that a listing we liked even more lasted while we were waiting to get crushed by ROFR.


----------



## whochschild

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 54 days! This was our 4th SSR taken since January. We've tried a variety of prices, loaded, unloaded contracts, and cannot seem to get one through, so I think it's time to try a new resort!



We are back at it! Attempt #5. Instead of going international seller for SSR, we decided on a resort in active sales. Hopefully this gets us through.

whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18

5/10 withdrew offer after notified of delayed closing


----------



## RamblinWreck

whochschild said:


> We are back at it! Attempt #5. Instead of going international seller for SSR, we decided on a resort in active sales. Hopefully this gets us through.
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


You should be made in the shade with that one! Nice get!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I need Aulani to sell out because "lowballing Aulani resale contracts" is going to become an expensive hobby...

Stay tuned for a doozy.


----------



## lkpat1983

I have a question for you experienced buyers. I went back through my contract and the closing date is listed as June 28th. If I pass ROFR soon, would the closing date be moved up or remain as listed in the contract? Buying through DVC Resale Market if that helps. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## D-Trick

D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9

West coaster to use both half at Aulani and half SAP in FL.  I feel like Oct is rarer than other UYs for subsidized.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

lkpat1983 said:


> I have a question for you experienced buyers. I went back through my contract and the closing date is listed as June 28th. If I pass ROFR soon, would the closing date be moved up or remain as listed in the contract? Buying through DVC Resale Market if that helps. Thanks in advance!!!


I've bought twice and closed early both times.  One time, we completed an addendum to the contract with a new date.  The other time, we never signed anything new, we just closed early.


----------



## lkpat1983

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've bought twice and closed early both times.  One time, we completed an addendum to the contract with a new date.  The other time, we never signed anything new, we just closed early.


That's helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need Aulani to sell out because "lowballing Aulani resale contracts" is going to become an expensive hobby...
> 
> Stay tuned for a doozy.


If you keep buying all the resale contracts then more people will have to go direct. It will sell out then won't it? Got ya wish, just different way.


----------



## dado4

D-Trick said:


> D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9
> 
> West coaster to use both half at Aulani and half SAP in FL.  I feel like Oct is rarer than other UYs for subsidized.


Been waiting for someone to buy that one so I stop being temped to make an offer! lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Does anyone know if the seller can book a reservation for the buyer?  Or does the account have to have 0 reservations in order for DVD to make the transfer from seller to buyer?  I've never thought of this before and I'm curious how all this works.


yes. I did this a couple of years ago.  the contract I agreed to purchase had 150 banked points that was going to expire.  I worked with the broker to have the owner book a stay for me and he agreed.  The broker had both of us sign an addendum to the contract but luckily it did not impact the closing timeline.  Who is your broker?


----------



## D-Trick

dado4 said:


> Been waiting for someone to buy that one so I stop being temped to make an offer! lol


But there were two matching!  I took the first one Friday night and left the other one for you  lol


----------



## dado4

D-Trick said:


> But there were two matching!  I took the first one Friday night and left the other one for you  lol


Darn that October Subsidized contract teasing me! Although yesterday I told my wife she was going to be mad at me and she just assumed I bought another contract and already started saying well you just have to figure out how to pay for it. That's permission, right? (FYI I bought a box of cookies and we are dieting is why she was gonna be mad)


----------



## hglenn

dado4 said:


> Darn that October Subsidized contract teasing me! Although yesterday I told my wife she was going to be mad at me and she just assumed I bought another contract and already started saying well you just have to figure out how to pay for it. That's permission, right? (FYI I bought a box of cookies and we are dieting is why she was gonna be mad)


I'd be more mad about the cookies than the contract! LOL


----------



## bunnyruns

whochschild said:


> We are back at it! Attempt #5. Instead of going international seller for SSR, we decided on a resort in active sales. Hopefully this gets us through.
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


I am sorry you had to do this 5 times!  I hope it comes through for you. I am curious what prompted you to change from an international seller contract at SS to VGF? I am reading on these boards that international contracts pass ROFR (typically) and the cost of SS is much less than VGF (unless of course, you want to use the points to stay at VGF, then this makes sense!).  Good luck and I hope you hear back soon!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

whochschild said:


> We are back at it! Attempt #5. Instead of going international seller for SSR, we decided on a resort in active sales. Hopefully this gets us through.
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


You're Golden!  Congrats!


----------



## MICKIMINI

purplenancy27 said:


> So i had a HHI contract sent to ROFR on 4/18. Today I received an email from broker asking to sign an addendum to delay closing til August due to a reservation.  This was not disclosed in the listing. Is that normal to have this happen?  I wanted to get this ASAP so that I could book next summer. I know that will not be possible now.  What are my options if I dont want to wait? Can I cancel and get my deposit back?


No!  Renegotiate the contract or get your deposit back.


----------



## varyth

varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10

I had told myself to stick to window shopping since we've only just joined DVC, but couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Mexacajun

varyth said:


> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10
> 
> I had told myself to stick to window shopping since we've only just joined DVC, but couldn't pass this one up.


Amazing contract.


----------



## keirabella2012

whochschild said:


> Thanks for the tip! Found it, and offer made!


Woohoo !!! Awesome. Keep me posted.


----------



## mejones1115

lkpat1983 said:


> I have a question for you experienced buyers. I went back through my contract and the closing date is listed as June 28th. If I pass ROFR soon, would the closing date be moved up or remain as listed in the contract? Buying through DVC Resale Market if that helps. Thanks in advance!!!


We had asked our closing agent and they said that as soon as all of the paperwork is order you can close even if it's before the closing date.  And we are going through them too.  Just waiting for our seller to get their paperwork to them.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need Aulani to sell out because "lowballing Aulani resale contracts" is going to become an expensive hobby...
> 
> Stay tuned for a doozy.


From personal experience I can confirm you are correct. Standing by..


----------



## Jenglish13

Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29

I figure this is dead on arrival with no chance of surviving rofr. I'm new and didn't realize all the details when I made the offer or I would've offered a few more bucks. This is my first post so I hope I did it right!


----------



## JGINPL

RamblinWreck said:


> You should be made in the shade with that one! Nice get!





CaptainAmerica said:


> I need Aulani to sell out because "lowballing Aulani resale contracts" is going to become an expensive hobby...
> 
> Stay tuned for a doozy.


CaptainAmerica don’t tell me you got the 160 subsidized dues Feb use year on Fidelity, before I could get my bid in?


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/10

This is our 3rd attempt for a 200pt SSR. Our $125 and $136 contracts were taken, but our broker said many in the $130s passed. If this one doesn’t go through we’ll probably look for an international seller or just try again. We just got back from WDW and wouldn’t plan another trip until early 2023 anyway, so we have some time to play the ROFR game (and apparently help some SSR sellers out ).


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need Aulani to sell out because "lowballing Aulani resale contracts" is going to become an expensive hobby...
> 
> Stay tuned for a doozy.



The suspense is killing me. Let’s go Cap!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JGINPL said:


> CaptainAmerica don’t tell me you got the 160 subsidized dues Feb use year on Fidelity, before I could get my bid in?


I know who! but I can't tell...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> The suspense is killing me. Let’s go Cap!


My seller ghosted me!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller ghosted me!


there's another subsidized AUL contract listed on the sponsor's site, though at a much higher price.  I don't know why the dvcresalemarket listings seem so much higher than those from fidelity.


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29


----------



## Morganjacar

varyth said:


> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10
> 
> I had told myself to stick to window shopping since we've only just joined DVC, but couldn't pass this one up.


Good price! I don't know why people are fighting with AKL ROFR for sleep around points when you can get VGF for this price right now!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Morganjacar said:


> Good price! I don't know why people are fighting with AKL ROFR for sleep around points when you can get VGF for this price right now!



I agree. And with the Penguins in the Villa lobby who needs a Savannah!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> there's another subsidized AUL contract listed on the sponsor's site, though at a much higher price.  I don't know why the dvcresalemarket listings seem so much higher than those from fidelity.


I don't think I like AUL subsidized. With the price premium, it could be 20 years before you break even.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> there's another subsidized AUL contract listed on the sponsor's site, though at a much higher price.  I don't know why the dvcresalemarket listings seem so much higher than those from fidelity.


They have different strategies when it comes to listing. I think when people are more in a rush to sell/need the cash, Fidelity suggests going in at a lower price. They also have never given me any issues with “lowball” offers and will at least present them. Resale Market has the most contracts on the market and probably gets the most internet traffic. They use that as a tool for sellers to say “you can do better.” I have encountered some good brokers there but also some whose tactics I don’t like.

At the end of the day some sellers don’t want to go below a certain price and others are happy to unload their contracts as quickly as possible. So sometimes the broker doesn’t factor in as much as you’d think. I have had a couple of occasions with the board sponsor though where sellers flat out refused to counteroffer me or countered like a dollar under the listing price and 2-4 weeks later came back around because they were sitting unsold. In fact the contract I offered on back in February is still sitting there!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> They have different strategies when it comes to listing. I think when people are more in a rush to sell/need the cash, Fidelity suggests going in at a lower price. They also have never given me any issues with “lowball” offers and will at least present them. Resale Market has the most contracts on the market and probably gets the most internet traffic. They use that as a tool for sellers to say “you can do better.” I have encountered some good brokers there but also some whose tactics I don’t like.
> 
> At the end of the day some sellers don’t want to go below a certain price and others are happy to unload their contracts as quickly as possible. So sometimes the broker doesn’t factor in as much as you’d think. I have had a couple of occasions with the board sponsor though where sellers flat out refused to counteroffer me or countered like a dollar under the listing price and 2-4 weeks later came back around because they were sitting unsold. In fact the contract I offered on back in February is still sitting there!


The thing that drives me insane, and I've gotten this from pretty much every broker out there, is nonresponsive sellers.  Yes, I just offered you $25 below asking price.  But "a bird in the hand" and all that.  Accept, decline, or counter.  If you tell me to pound sand, I won't be insulted.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> The thing that drives me insane, and I've gotten this from pretty much every broker out there, is nonresponsive sellers.  Yes, I just offered you $25 below asking price.  But "a bird in the hand" and all that.  Accept, decline, or counter.  If you tell me to pound sand, I won't be insulted.


Totally agree.  It's just business.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> The thing that drives me insane, and I've gotten this from pretty much every broker out there, is nonresponsive sellers.  Yes, I just offered you $25 below asking price.  But "a bird in the hand" and all that.  Accept, decline, or counter.  If you tell me to pound sand, I won't be insulted.



I always just gave me sellers 24 to 48 hours to respond, giving benefit of the doubt that there was a reason for not immediately responding.  After that, I moved on.


----------



## Stargazer65

BamaGuy44 said:


> Looks like a Photoshop job to me. Nice try.


Maybe what we really need to do is start a new thread for @CaptainAmerica and others called _"Post your really great fake contract deals here"_ so the ROFR thread doesn't get clogged up with vanity posts.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> Maybe what we really need to do is start a new thread for @CaptainAmerica and others called _"Post your really great fake contract deals here"_ so the ROFR thread doesn't get clogged up with vanity posts.


This wouldn't hurt so bad if I hadn't just gotten the rug pulled out from under what would have been an _amazing _vanity post.



Sandisw said:


> I always just gave me sellers 24 to 48 hours to respond, giving benefit of the doubt that there was a reason for not immediately responding.  After that, I moved on.


Are there any legal ramifications to that?  In "normal" real estate, if you make an offer that doesn't explicitly say "this expires on X date," and the seller accepts, you've got a contract.


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> This wouldn't hurt so bad if I hadn't just gotten the rug pulled out from under what would have been an _amazing _vanity post.


So did they accept first, and then decline and ghost you?  What happened?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> So did they accept first, and then decline and ghost you?  What happened?


Don't want to elaborate yet, it might not be dead.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> This wouldn't hurt so bad if I hadn't just gotten the rug pulled out from under what would have been an _amazing _vanity post.
> 
> 
> Are there any legal ramifications to that?  In "normal" real estate, if you make an offer that doesn't explicitly say "this expires on X date," and the seller accepts, you've got a contract.


You don’t have a contract without consideration. Offer and acceptance is not enough. (First semester law school stuff).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> You don’t have a contract without consideration. Offer and acceptance is not enough. (First semester law school stuff).


The consideration is "I give you dollars, you give me points."  The consideration doesn't have to actually be exchanged to bind the parties.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> This wouldn't hurt so bad if I hadn't just gotten the rug pulled out from under what would have been an _amazing _vanity post.
> 
> 
> Are there any legal ramifications to that?  In "normal" real estate, if you make an offer that doesn't explicitly say "this expires on X date," and the seller accepts, you've got a contract.


I know I made it part of my offer because I didn't want to wait.  But, honestly, until both seller and buyer sign, nothing else counts.  A seller can back out of a verbal acceptance at any time.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> The consideration is "I give you dollars, you give me points."  The consideration doesn't have to actually be exchanged to bind the parties.


No signature, no consideration.

In NY, even if you sign a "binder" with a real estate agent, there's no contract yet.  You have to sign actual contracts of sale for real estate.  In FL, for a timeshare, you have to sign an agreement to purchase/sell.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> The consideration is "I give you dollars, you give me points."  The consideration doesn't have to actually be exchanged to bind the parties.


I may give CaptainAmerica some consideration to negotiate the purchase of Aulani contracts on my behalf.


----------



## hglenn

Gosh - we haven't seen a ROFR response since Saturday...  (one was posted Monday but it was from 4/28)...  Is anyone still 30-40+ days waiting on a response?  Perhaps there was just an influx of contracts submitted and they're catching up now?


----------



## Chuckdlc

Are there regular intervals at which disney sends out ROFR decisions?  I realize that it use to be a much less relaxed 30 days which would've required them to address them daily.  That said, with things being more relaxed now, does anyone know if they send decisions every Thursday or something like that?

Edit:  I'm only on day 12 so I'm not anywhere near getting a decision yet.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think I like AUL subsidized. With the price premium, it could be 20 years before you break even.


Your point has merit, especially if there is a price difference of $30pp or more. I paid $125pp for mine. If I had bought a non-sub contract for $100pp, it would take me 11.6 years to make up for the difference in annual dues. Still worth it IMO. The biggest draw for me is the ability to sell it again. I don’t know about you but there are a TON of AUL listings in the market right now and I have no idea how sellers expect to sell them for what they’re listing. At least with a sub contract, it stands out more and is likely to sell faster. Just my take on it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> They have different strategies when it comes to listing. I think when people are more in a rush to sell/need the cash, Fidelity suggests going in at a lower price. They also have never given me any issues with “lowball” offers and will at least present them. Resale Market has the most contracts on the market and probably gets the most internet traffic. They use that as a tool for sellers to say “you can do better.” I have encountered some good brokers there but also some whose tactics I don’t like.
> 
> At the end of the day some sellers don’t want to go below a certain price and others are happy to unload their contracts as quickly as possible. So sometimes the broker doesn’t factor in as much as you’d think. I have had a couple of occasions with the board sponsor though where sellers flat out refused to counteroffer me or countered like a dollar under the listing price and 2-4 weeks later came back around because they were sitting unsold. In fact the contract I offered on back in February is still sitting there!


Totally agree. resale market will market it by saying they are looking out for both the sellers and the buyers to pass ROFR. I think Fidelity could care less, though in reality, the resale market probably doesn’t care either. Resale market probably loves Disney taking back contracts because the buyer essentially will be looking to buy another one so it’s a double or triple sale for them. Resale market is definitely where you go if you’re trying to sell and time is on your side. Fidelity is definitely more buyer friendly. Both has its place.


----------



## lkpat1983

hglenn said:


> Gosh - we haven't seen a ROFR response since Saturday...  (one was posted Monday but it was from 4/28)...  Is anyone still 30-40+ days waiting on a response?  Perhaps there was just an influx of contracts submitted and they're catching up now?


I was wondering the same!


----------



## prncssjas

hglenn said:


> Gosh - we haven't seen a ROFR response since Saturday...  (one was posted Monday but it was from 4/28)...  Is anyone still 30-40+ days waiting on a response?  Perhaps there was just an influx of contracts submitted and they're catching up now?


Hi hglenn, it's like you knew how my morning went, lol. 

prncssjas---$129-$20,640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11

This took 42 days and Disney took it.  FINE...trying again:

prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Totally agree. resale market will market it by saying they are looking out for both the sellers and the buyers to pass ROFR. I think Fidelity could care less, though in reality, the resale market probably doesn’t care either. Resale market probably loves Disney taking back contracts because the buyer essentially will be looking to buy another one so it’s a double or triple sale for them. Resale market is definitely where you go if you’re trying to sell and time is on your side. Fidelity is definitely more buyer friendly. Both has its place.



I will just add that having listed and sold with them I got no pushback or even recommendation to list higher when I said I wanted a quick sale. 

We reviewed instant offer and I set the price lower then market. 

I am an experienced seller though. Had I been know I would have asked for different feedback and in the past with other brokers I took their recommendation and went with it. 

In the end , it’s still a seller who decides what to do! And some may just not be in any rush like I was.  Of course, DVD took it so now I am waiting anyway! Lol


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Your point has merit, especially if there is a price difference of $30pp or more. I paid $125pp for mine. If I had bought a non-sub contract for $100pp, it would take me 11.6 years to make up for the difference in annual dues. Still worth it IMO. The biggest draw for me is the ability to sell it again. I don’t know about you but there are a TON of AUL listings in the market right now and I have no idea how sellers expect to sell them for what they’re listing.


Yeah buying Aulani unsub for $125 right now, which is where most of them are sitting, ain't gonna happen.



HIRyeDVC said:


> At least with a sub contract, it stands out more and is likely to sell faster. Just my take on it.


It *should*, but most of the brokers don't do a very good job of marketing them as something special IMO.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> In the end , it’s still a seller who decides what to do! And some may just not be in any rush like I was.  Of course, DVD took it so now I am waiting anyway! Lol


Completely agree that it ultimately lies with the seller. I just think it interesting that listings on the sponsors site are generally always more expensive than other sites.  As for you waiting for Disney, oh the irony. In the end, you always end up waiting when it comes to resale.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Completely agree that it ultimately lies with the seller. I just think it interesting that listings on the sponsors site are generally always more expensive than other sites.  As for you waiting for Disney, oh the irony. In the end, you always end up waiting when it comes to resale.


I definitely think there's a celebrity aspect to it.  They have Marissa and Derek, and Melissa and Derek are YouTube-famous within this little niche community.


----------



## Stargazer65

prncssjas said:


> Hi hglenn, it's like you knew how my morning went, lol.
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20,640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> This took 42 days and Disney took it.  FINE...trying again:
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11


We all just need to keep putting in offers, taking these contracts at the rate they are, they have to run out of money soon!


----------



## jjenni22

Whomp, whomp...

*BLT*

jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8


----------



## prncssjas

Stargazer65 said:


> We all just need to keep putting in offers, taking these contracts at the rate they are, they have to run out of money soon!


LOL! My broker told me that Disney is just coming after all the SS contracts right now! Ugh, it would not be so bad if the wait wasn't so long. But I was READY to go--at least during the wait, you can pick out the next contract.


----------



## RamblinWreck

prncssjas said:


> Hi hglenn, it's like you knew how my morning went, lol.
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20,640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> This took 42 days and Disney took it.  FINE...trying again:
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11


If that one doesn't pass, I will eat my own shoe!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

jjenni22 said:


> Whomp, whomp...
> 
> *BLT*
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8


what in the world. i would have thought these would be safe at these price points.


----------



## prncssjas

RamblinWreck said:


> If that one doesn't pass, I will eat my own shoe!


I certainly hope this will pass, both for my sake and the sake of your digestive system.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I definitely think there's a celebrity aspect to it.  They have Marissa and Derek, and Melissa and Derek are YouTube-famous within this little niche community.


I agree. Marissa is hot, and Derek is, well.... Derek.  J/K!  Those folks at the resale market are definitely top notch sales people.  My guide Andy Berry called me on my birthday and sends me Christmas cards and I actually appreciate it.  They play the game very well.


----------



## thelionqueen

Sandisw said:


> Absolutely...I feel the same way at AKV...it does nothing for me and won't stay there.  I was more trying to indicate that it is selling more than many of us thought it would because the resort itself is outweighing the resale restrictions for buyers who enjoy it!


I feel the same about Riv & AKL.. zero appeal for me… which is why there’s something for everyone


----------



## CaptainAmerica

thelionqueen said:


> I feel the same about Riv & AKL.. zero appeal for me… which is why there’s something for everyone


Ma'am you might be the only person on the planet who dislikes both RIV and DAKL.

Wait...

You're a Beach Club person, aren't you?


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Completely agree that it ultimately lies with the seller. I just think it interesting that listings on the sponsors site are generally always more expensive than other sites.  As for you waiting for Disney, oh the irony. In the end, you always end up waiting when it comes to resale.



Sure do!


----------



## jjenni22

HIRyeDVC said:


> what in the world. i would have thought these would be safe at these price points.


The listing agent warned us when she got the buyer to accept our offer. She said Disney has been taking them at this level, so I think it just might not have been reported here. Since this is the highest I've seen it go in months, I think we're just going to hold off for a few months and see if it cools back down. There's a ton of inventory out there right now, so maybe Disney's just trying to clean up the supply.


----------



## pinkxray

I understood why Disney was taking back all of SSR when the direct price was like $165 or whatever but now it’s so high to get direct points at SSR. What is Disney doing with all these SSR points? No way they sell that many direct points at the current prices?


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> Your point has merit, especially if there is a price difference of $30pp or more. I paid $125pp for mine. If I had bought a non-sub contract for $100pp, it would take me 11.6 years to make up for the difference in annual dues. Still worth it IMO. The biggest draw for me is the ability to sell it again. I don’t know about you but there are a TON of AUL listings in the market right now and I have no idea how sellers expect to sell them for what they’re listing. At least with a sub contract, it stands out more and is likely to sell faster. Just my take on it.


Subs dues seem to be a perceived saving than an actual one at current prices. Aulani heading to $150 pp is, in my view, ridiculous. Aulani was never popular until post covid when everyone started snapping them up. I wonder how long until the market is awash with them. I don't see Aulani maintaining this momentum long term.

I've been tempted to buy Aulani several times but I can't pull the trigger because I'm concerned I won't be able to offload it in a buyer's market. I'm actually more worried about selling an Aulani contract than my RVA one. That, and I can easily book ocean views at 7 months so home resort advantage is needless.


----------



## RamblinWreck

HIRyeDVC said:


> Completely agree that it ultimately lies with the seller. I just think it interesting that listings on the sponsors site are generally always more expensive than other sites.  As for you waiting for Disney, oh the irony. In the end, you always end up waiting when it comes to resale.


I don't know if that's true. 

I think you tend to see more variation in prices on the broker sites with less inventory. But 2 of the best deals I've ever gotten were on dvcresalemarket.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pinkxray said:


> No way they sell that many direct points at the current prices?


They did this at Boardwalk in November:



And this at Bay Lake Tower in February:



There will always be a market for sold out resorts at sold out prices for Direct-only members who want to add on at their home resort and would never consider resale.  Then, for any glut of ROFR-acquired points beyond that demand, Disney can run these one-off fire sales.


----------



## JGINPL

Royal Consort said:


> Subs dues seem to be a perceived saving than an actual one at current prices. Aulani heading to $150 pp is, in my view, ridiculous. Aulani was never popular until post covid when everyone started snapping them up. I wonder how long until the market is awash with them. I don't see Aulani maintaining this momentum long term.
> 
> I've been tempted to buy Aulani several times but I can't pull the trigger because I'm concerned I won't be able to offload it in a buyer's market. I'm actually more worried about selling an Aulani contract than my RVA one. That, and I can easily book ocean views at 7 months so home resort advantage is needless.


I agree with this statement.  I'm often tempted to get a contract but it would have to be at a much better price than the current market, and I would only want a small contract of 50 or less.  Just to maybe get a smaller room if a large group of people come with.  Like you said I have other points that work there at the 7 month mark.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> Subs dues seem to be a perceived saving than an actual one at current prices. Aulani heading to $150 pp is, in my view, ridiculous. Aulani was never popular until post covid when everyone started snapping them up. I wonder how long until the market is awash with them. I don't see Aulani maintaining this momentum long term.


Aulani is nowhere near $150.  It can be had in decent sizes, loaded, for $115 easy, and lower if you want to work for it.



Royal Consort said:


> I've been tempted to buy Aulani several times but I can't pull the trigger because I'm concerned I won't be able to offload it in a buyer's market. I'm actually more worried about selling an Aulani contract than my RVA one.


Yes, it only makes sense to buy Aulani if you steal it.  But it's the only resort you CAN steal because every other resort has a ROFR floor.  I'm not buying Aulani for Aulani's sake per se.  I'm buying Aulani because Disney has pushed Saratoga to $140.



Royal Consort said:


> That, and I can easily book ocean views at 7 months so home resort advantage is needless.


Hawaii is a much bigger trip to me than Florida.  Aulani has pretty good 7 month availability, but 1) I'll never plan a trip to Hawaii on less than 11 months notice and 2) ending up with flights to Hawaii and no room is more-screwed than ending up with flights to Orlando and no room.  Being locked out a 7 months isn't _likely_, but it's much worse if it does happen.

I still say "don't buy Aulani for SAP if you'll never stay at Aulani," but I really like Aulani for SAP if you're going to use it at Aulani _sometimes_.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

JGINPL said:


> I agree with this statement.  I'm often tempted to get a contract but it would have to be at a much better price than the current market, and I would only want a small contract of 50 or less.  Just to maybe get a smaller room if a large group of people come with.  Like you said I have other points that work there at the 7 month mark.


I don't think 7 month availability is nearly as favorable as you all are implying it is.  You can _probably _get in at 7 months, but a forced split say is going to be extremely likely most times of the year.


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> Aulani is nowhere near $150.  It can be had in decent sizes, loaded, for $115 easy, and lower if you want to work for it.
> 
> Hawaii is a much bigger trip to me than Florida.  Aulani has pretty good 7 month availability, but 1) I'll never plan a trip to Hawaii on less than 11 months notice and 2) ending up with flights to Hawaii and no room is more-screwed than ending up with flights to Orlando and no room.  Being locked out a 7 months isn't _likely_, but it's much worse if it does happen.


I should have clarified: some brokers are listing Aulani at $150.

I'm happy to take my chance with 7 months. Aulani is easier to get to from Australia with WDW being the important booking at 11 months. I use Aulani and VGC as a stop over.


----------



## buzzrelly

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ma'am you might be the only person on the planet who dislikes both RIV and DAKL.




I'm not who you were referring to, but....that's me too. I've stayed at AKL twice and hope never to do that again. And I have no desire to EVER stay at RIV, although it does look kind of pretty.

I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that! 



CaptainAmerica said:


> Wait...





CaptainAmerica said:


> You're a Beach Club person, aren't you?



Again, not who you were asking, but....YUP! Is there some connection?


----------



## Royal Consort

buzzrelly said:


> I'm not who you were referring to, but....that's me too. I've stayed at AKL twice and hope never to do that again. And I have no desire to EVER stay at RIV, although it does look kind of pretty.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not who you were asking, but....YUP! Is there some connection?


All of the other resorts don't smell of fish.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> That, and I can easily book ocean views at 7 months so home resort advantage is needless.


The points chart for ocean view rooms at Aulani makes me cringe. especially if you get a room right in front of a giant palm tree.


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think 7 month availability is nearly as favorable as you all are implying it is.  You can _probably _get in at 7 months, but a forced split say is going to be extremely likely most times of the year.


It really is. As long as you're good with Ocean View, seven months is pretty golden. (Thanksgiving and Xmas require home resort advantage etc)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

buzzrelly said:


> I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that!


OMG! is this even allowed?.....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't know if that's true.
> 
> I think you tend to see more variation in prices on the broker sites with less inventory. But 2 of the best deals I've ever gotten were on dvcresalemarket.


obviously not true for you from your experience.  and you may be right.  i'm just making a general observation.  my personal experience with DVCRM was awesome, albeit, I wish I had paid a little less.  But who doesn't want that?


----------



## buzzrelly

HIRyeDVC said:


> OMG! is this even allowed?.....



I know, right?! I have some very good friends who don't know this about me and I'm pretty sure they would disown me if they did


----------



## CaptainAmerica

buzzrelly said:


> I'm not who you were referring to, but....that's me too. I've stayed at AKL twice and hope never to do that again. And I have no desire to EVER stay at RIV, although it does look kind of pretty.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that!
> 
> Again, not who you were asking, but....YUP! Is there some connection?


DVC has Fancy People, Theme People, Chill People, Epcot People, and Monorail People.

There is some overlap, but "Theme" and "Fancy" are mutually exclusive at WDW (they intersect in Anaheim and Ko Olina).  Fancy people like VGF and RIV, Theme people like AKV, BRV, CCV, and PVB.

The only people who dislike both Theme and Fancy are Beach Club people.  They're closely related to Boardwalk people but their obsession with Stormalong Bay (it's not that good!) gives them a unique edge.

(Tag yourself, I'm Theme / Chill.)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> It really is. As long as you're good with Ocean View, seven months is pretty golden. (Thanksgiving and Xmas require home resort advantage etc)


I tried for an OV 2BR Dedicated in February and I ended up paying cash for 4 of 8 nights.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> DVC has Fancy People, Theme People, Chill People, Epcot People, and Monorail People.
> 
> There is some overlap, but "Theme" and "Fancy" are mutually exclusive at WDW (they intersect in Anaheim and Ko Olina).  Fancy people like VGF and RIV, Theme people like AKV, BRV, CCV, and PVB.
> 
> The only people who dislike both Theme and Fancy are Beach Club people.  They're closely related to Boardwalk people but their obsession with Stormalong Bay (it's not that good!) gives them a unique edge.


this is a hilariously brilliant analysis.  I am definitely a NOT a "fancy" person as I don't care for VGF and RIV, but I love me some VGC, but not because of its "fanciness" but because of it's theming, similar to WL, AKL, and AUL.  So I guess that makes me a "theme" person.  But I also do love me some BCV and Stormalong Bay.  What does this make me? A fancy themer?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

buzzrelly said:


> I know, right?! I have some very good friends who don't know this about me and I'm pretty sure they would disown me if they did


I'd rather tell my friends my position on same sex marriage or abortion than to disclose something like this!


CaptainAmerica said:


> I tried for an OV 2BR Dedicated in February and I ended up paying cash for 4 of 8 nights.


You must hate money


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> DVC has Fancy People, Theme People, Chill People, Epcot People, and Monorail People.
> 
> There is some overlap, but "Theme" and "Fancy" are mutually exclusive at WDW (they intersect in Anaheim and Ko Olina).  Fancy people like VGF and RIV, Theme people like AKV, BRV, CCV, and PVB.
> 
> The only people who dislike both Theme and Fancy are Beach Club people.  They're closely related to Boardwalk people but their obsession with Stormalong Bay (it's not that good!) gives them a unique edge.
> 
> (Tag yourself, I'm Theme / Chill.)


You need to start a thread "DVC Stereotypes" and get this ball rolling....  I am new to DVC but I can already tell I identify with a lot of your theories....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> this is a hilariously brilliant analysis.  I am definitely a "fancy" person as I don't care for VGF and RIV, but I love me some VGC, but not because of its "fanciness" but for because of it's theming, similar to WL, AKL, and AUL.  So I guess that makes me a "theme" person.  But I also do love me some BCV and Stormalong Bay.  What does this make me? A fancy themer?


Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
Boulder Ridge - Theme
Copper Creek - Theme
Animal Kingdom - Theme
Beach Club - Epcot
Boardwalk - Epcot
Old Key West - Chill
Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
Riviera - Fancy
Saratoga - Chill
Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail

Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy

Hilton Head - Chill

Vero Beach - Chill

Aulani - Theme, Fancy


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I tried for an OV 2BR Dedicated in February and I ended up paying cash for 4 of 8 nights.


That's wild. I thought for sure we would have issues booking for this July but I got exactly what we wanted with no issues (2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom island/garden views).


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
> Boulder Ridge - Theme
> Copper Creek - Theme
> Animal Kingdom - Theme
> Beach Club - Epcot
> Boardwalk - Epcot
> Old Key West - Chill
> Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
> Riviera - Fancy
> Saratoga - Chill
> Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail
> 
> Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy
> 
> Hilton Head - Chill
> 
> Vero Beach - Chill
> 
> Aulani - Theme, Fancy


The problem is, if your top trait is being a monorail person, you don't have many choices. And you REALLY don't have many choices if you can't get by with only studios.

If Animal Kingdom were on the Monorail, I'd take that all day long! Except I still wouldn't own it, because my wife doesn't care for the rooms at all.


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> DVC has Fancy People, Theme People, Chill People, Epcot People, and Monorail People.


So funny!
@CaptainAmerica create a DVC resort stereotype thread in the DVC Resort forum so we can continue this discussion.  Otherwise I suspect some "Fancy" moderator is going to come in here and yell at us for being off-topic.


----------



## Ginamarie

I'll be sitting in the Jambo House lobby by myself it seems.  I LOVE AKVs!  The Kidani pool is one of my happiest places.
AND.. I own both AKV and RIV- I love them both. (who am I kidding, I have loved all the resorts we've stayed at and fully anticipate falling in love with Aulani in a couple of months as well).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> That's wild. I thought for sure we would have issues booking for this July but I got exactly what we wanted with no issues (2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom island/garden views).


DVC owners are stingy with their points.  July at Aulani is priced like Christmas.  I was also able to get Vero Beach the week of Easter.


----------



## wdw4rfam

wdw4rfam---$138-$13800-100-SSR-MARCH-0/21, 50/22, 100/23 seller pay CC sent 5/10 

Here we go…….finger crossed


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> So funny!
> @CaptainAmerica create a DVC resort stereotype thread in the DVC Resort forum so we can continue this discussion.  Otherwise I suspect some "Fancy" moderator is going to come in here and yell at us for being off-topic.


This is perfectly on topic.

Disney isn't ROFRing the Fancy resorts right now because they're actively selling.

Disney isn't ROFRing the themed monorail resort resort because they're opening a phase 2 of that resort in 2024.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wdw4rfam said:


> wdw4rfam---$138-$13800-100-SSR-MARCH-0/21, 50/22, 100/23 seller pay CC sent 5/10
> 
> Here we go…….finger crossed


I have a good feeling about this one but it's right on the edge.


----------



## alohatok1986

CaptainAmerica said:


> Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
> Boulder Ridge - Theme
> Copper Creek - Theme
> Animal Kingdom - Theme
> Beach Club - Epcot
> Boardwalk - Epcot
> Old Key West - Chill
> Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
> Riviera - Fancy
> Saratoga - Chill
> Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail
> 
> Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy
> 
> Hilton Head - Chill
> 
> Vero Beach - Chill
> 
> Aulani - Theme, Fancy


TEAM THEME!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

alohatok1986 said:


> TEAM THEME!


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> This is perfectly on topic.
> 
> Disney isn't ROFRing the Fancy resorts right now because they're actively selling.
> 
> Disney isn't ROFRing the themed monorail resort resort because they're opening a phase 2 of that resort in 2024.


It sounds like Disney is discriminating against some people based on stereotype.  They are preventing certain people from buying, and giving good deals to others. 

I'm a Monorail/Chill/Theme.  This definitely fits me because I really have no interest in the Fancy resorts (I always feel underdressed when I go there) or EPCOT resorts (too busy for me), and I've considered all the others when looking at contracts.


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ma'am you might be the only person on the planet who dislikes both RIV and DAKL.
> 
> Wait...
> 
> You're a Beach Club person, aren't you?


Haha!!  I’m sure I’m not alone lol.  Yes I’m a BCV fan .  I don’t like Riviera due to many reasons but mostly blah theming.  Also don’t like the Skyliner.  AKL is too dark and rooms are an eternity away from the lobby as is parking.  Not to mention far from everything except AK which is not a big draw for me


----------



## thelionqueen

Royal Consort said:


> All of the other resorts don't smell of fish.


That’s interesting because I hate fish and the smell of it.  BCV has only ever smelled of fresh ocean tides and fresh linen.  It houses my two favorite restaurants as well as the best pool onsite.  Couple that with a great jog in the morning to BWV, walking distance to Epcot and movies on the beach, and it’s BCV (or BWV) for me!!  


buzzrelly said:


> I'm not who you were referring to, but....that's me too. I've stayed at AKL twice and hope never to do that again. And I have no desire to EVER stay at RIV, although it does look kind of pretty.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not who you were asking, but....YUP! Is there some connection?


I knew I was not alone!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> All of the other resorts don't smell of fish.


Wait you mean an open-air salmon buffet isn't appropriate to be stuck in the middle of a resort hotel?


----------



## KPeterso

Ginamarie said:


> I'll be sitting in the Jambo House lobby by myself it seems.  I LOVE AKVs!  The Kidani pool is one of my happiest places.
> AND.. I own both AKV and RIV- I love them both. (who am I kidding, I have loved all the resorts we've stayed at and fully anticipate falling in love with Aulani in a couple of months as well).


 I will be at AKV with you. Announcement of the building of AKV is what pushed me over the edge to buy DVC. Love staying there. The lobby at Jambo is incredible and there is no place else that I can wake up in the morning and walk out and greet a couple giraffes.


----------



## KPeterso

Ginamarie said:


> I'll be sitting in the Jambo House lobby by myself it seems.  I LOVE AKVs!  The Kidani pool is one of my happiest places.
> AND.. I own both AKV and RIV- I love them both. (who am I kidding, I have loved all the resorts we've stayed at and fully anticipate falling in love with Aulani in a couple of months as well).


 I will be at AKV with you. Announcement of the building of AKV is what pushed me over the edge to buy DVC. Love staying there. The lobby at Jambo is incredible and there is no place else that I can wake up in the morning and walk out and greet a couple giraffes.


CaptainAmerica said:


> Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
> Boulder Ridge - Theme
> Copper Creek - Theme
> Animal Kingdom - Theme
> Beach Club - Epcot
> Boardwalk - Epcot
> Old Key West - Chill
> Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
> Riviera - Fancy
> Saratoga - Chill
> Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail
> 
> Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy
> 
> Hilton Head - Chill
> 
> Vero Beach - Chill
> 
> Aulani - Theme, Fancy



Hmmm - I am definitely Team Theme (AKV) with come Epcot and Fancy thrown in. Epcot because I love staying in that area. I have a (not so) secret hope that they do DVC conversions at Yacht Club as I would love to own in that area and just cannot get past the 2042 end date for those resorts. And Fancy solely for VGC --- I find that very theme though too!


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> Wait you mean an open-air salmon buffet isn't appropriate to be stuck in the middle of a resort hotel?


As mentioned, I do not like fish nor the smell of it and never been remotely bothered.   And yes, having dining options in a resort (not the middle of it unless you're walking to Yacht Club) is perfectly acceptable.  It only ever smells like the ocean.. so much so that I equate the smell to everything good at Disney.  BWV also smells wonderful in it's own way!

Wait... I will bet you don't like the smell of pastries coming from the middle of a resort right?


----------



## Royal Consort

CaptainAmerica said:


> Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
> Boulder Ridge - Theme
> Copper Creek - Theme
> Animal Kingdom - Theme
> Beach Club - Epcot
> Boardwalk - Epcot
> Old Key West - Chill
> Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
> Riviera - Fancy
> Saratoga - Chill
> Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail
> 
> Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy
> 
> Hilton Head - Chill
> 
> Vero Beach - Chill
> 
> Aulani - Theme, Fancy


Fine. I will be the lone voice of Team Fancy; I am unashamed. VGF, RVA and VGC. Cash at MiraCosta, Shanghai Disneyland Hotel, and HK Disneyland Hotel. I will also only ever arrive in a top hat, wearing a monacle, riding a penny farthing.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have a good feeling about this one but it's right on the edge.


before she shuts this topic down, I haveto say I'm a "fancy", "theme", and "location" person.  That's why VGC is my ultimate resort.  No other resorts check these boxes so completely IMO.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Stargazer65 said:


> It sounds like Disney is discriminating against some people based on stereotype.  They are preventing certain people from buying, and giving good deals to others.
> 
> I'm a Monorail/Chill/Theme.  This definitely fits me because I really have no interest in the Fancy resorts (I always feel underdressed when I go there) or EPCOT resorts (too busy for me), and I've considered all the others when looking at contracts.


I can't imagine feeling underdressed anywhere in Disney World.

It's still Central Florida and you're still at a theme park. Do you often forget to pack your nice wifebeater?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> I can't imagine feeling underdressed anywhere in Disney World.
> 
> It's still Central Florida and you're still at a theme park. Do you often forget to pack your nice wifebeater?


People at Riviera dress like they're playing tennis at the club.  I agree with @Stargazer65.  And I say this as the wearer of $120 flip-flops.*  I don't fit in at Riviera.

*This isn't a flex, I'm calling myself a d-bag.


----------



## The_MT

I’m on Day 16 and got my first courtesy email from Fidelity that my contract is still under ROFR review. I knew that’s what it was going to be but still got excited at first when it came in with the subject “Your Right of First Refusal Contract” - that’s just mean!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The_MT said:


> I’m on Day 16 and got my first courtesy email from Fidelity that my contract is still under ROFR review. I knew that’s what it was going to be but still got excited at first when it came in with the subject “Your Right of First Refusal Contract” - that’s just mean!


That's pretty good services to get a check-in mid ROFR.


----------



## redboat45

I guess I'm a Theme/Chill/Epcot person although I do like BLT a LOT too.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

redboat45 said:


> I guess I'm a Theme/Chill/Epcot person although I do like BLT a LOT too.


I'm so conflicted on BLT.  When it's new, it's one of the best resorts on property.  But it shows its wear and tear in between refurbs worse than anywhere else.


----------



## whochschild

bunnyruns said:


> I am sorry you had to do this 5 times!  I hope it comes through for you. I am curious what prompted you to change from an international seller contract at SS to VGF? I am reading on these boards that international contracts pass ROFR (typically) and the cost of SS is much less than VGF (unless of course, you want to use the points to stay at VGF, then this makes sense!).  Good luck and I hope you hear back soon!!


In the 4 months since we started sending SSR contracts to ROFR, we visited Disney World, and while we were there, had time to visit SSR, Poly, and VGF. We liked the feel of VGF (fancy, LOL), the additional dining options, walkability to a theme parks, the spa!, and 10 more years of contract. So we figured if we could get a decent price and get it through ROFR, we'd be pretty happy with VGF. Fingers crossed, it would be really nice to finally get a contract through.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm so conflicted on BLT.  When it's new, it's one of the best resorts on property.  But it shows its wear and tear in between refurbs worse than anywhere else.


I don't see that.  I was in a LV 1BR last August and the room was in great condition.  The pool area could definitely use some TLC though.  That slide is leaking water like a sinking Titanic and the splash pad is just sad.  But once BLT gets its hard refurb in 2024, I think it will shine above the other monorail resorts.  Of course, I own there and I'm completely biased.


----------



## redboat45

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don't see that.  I was in a LV 1BR last August and the room was in great condition.  The pool area could definitely use some TLC though.  That slide is leaking water like a sinking Titanic and the splash pad is just sad.  But once BLT gets its hard refurb in 2024, I think it will shine above the other monorail resorts.  Of course, I own there and I'm completely biased.


ooh I didn't realize they were getting a refurb in 2024.  I wonder if BR will have theirs done before then. lol

We stayed at BLT in Jan of 2021 when things were still very quiet.  It was awesome. I'd buy points there but it's a bit too much for us right now.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don't see that.  I was in a LV 1BR last August and the room was in great condition.  The pool area could definitely use some TLC though.  That slide is leaking water like a sinking Titanic and the splash pad is just sad.  But once BLT gets its hard refurb in 2024, I think it will shine above the other monorail resorts.  Of course, I own there and I'm completely biased.



Just like BRV got it’s refurb in 2019, 2020, 2021 and so on?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

redboat45 said:


> ooh I didn't realize they were getting a refurb in 2024.  I wonder if BR will have theirs done before then. lol


There's hella stuff due in 2023.  DAKL, BW, Vero, and Treehouses.



redboat45 said:


> We stayed at BLT in Jan of 2021 when things were still very quiet.  It was awesome. I'd buy points there but it's a bit too much for us right now.


----------



## Stargazer65

redboat45 said:


> ooh I didn't realize they were getting a refurb in 2024. I wonder if BR will have theirs done before then. lol


I think @_auroraborealis_ and others have been saying that they should use resources to get BLT done *first*. Because there's no hurry to get BRV done, it's just great....everyone agrees, just ask.


----------



## KVacc

buzzrelly said:


> I'm also not a fan of CCV/WL, but don't tell anyone because I think there's some law against that!





thelionqueen said:


> I knew I was not alone!!


Villains!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Just like BRV got it’s refurb in 2019, 2020, 2021 and so on?


I think Disney prioritizes monorail resorts over any other resorts.  I know that VGF is Disney's "flagship" but IMO, all three monorail resorts are Disney's flagships representing the different themes of MK.  No offense to BRV owners but I wouldn't be surprised if they let BRV slowly crumble away to 2042.  As a CCV owner, I hope that doesn't happen as I'm hoping a BRV refurb will relieve some pressure on CCV availability, especially during the holidays.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think Disney prioritizes monorail resorts over any other resorts.  I know that VGF is Disney's "flagship" but IMO, all three monorail resorts are Disney's flagships representing the different themes of MK.  No offense to BRV owners but I wouldn't be surprised if they let BRV slowly crumble away to 2042.  As a CCV owner, I hope that doesn't happen as I'm hoping a BRV refurb will relieve some pressure on CCV availability, especially during the holidays.


There's no reason to "let BRV crumble away."

All of this is 100% funded by dues.  It doesn't save or cost Disney a single cent.  BRV delays aren't a cost savings measure, they're logistical.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


Dare me to offer $85?  I've had a few beers...


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....



I can hear her telling the seller: “It’s only been listed a month. Give it time”.


----------



## The_MT

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


That's why it's been there for over a month! They must be hoping someone who knows nothing about DVC decides to buy it. I foolishly paid $167 pp for my 25 pt Saratoga resale contract last fall as my first ever contract. I was clueless and just happy to get started. I'm 3 contracts in now and in ROFR on a 4th and i look back on my past self and just shake my head lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dare me to offer $85?  I've had a few beers...


offer $85.5.....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The_MT said:


> That's why it's been there for over a month! They must be hoping someone who knows nothing about DVC decides to buy it. I foolishly paid $167 pp for my 25 pt Saratoga resale contract last fall as my first ever contract. I was clueless and just happy to get started. I'm 3 contracts in now and in ROFR on a 4th and i look back on my past self and just shake my head lol


One of us, one of us, one of us....


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> offer $85.5.....


If it was a December UY, I totally would, just for the lulz on this thread.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I can hear her telling the seller: “It’s only been listed a month. Give it time”.




"it's only been listed for 40 years, give it time...."


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


My partner and I have been giggling at this one. Originally we thought it was a typo and was really 117. Nope.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


I inquired about a different contract she has listed and mentioned the price of this contract, asking if it was a typo..she side stepped the question completely.


----------



## hobbes42

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 668480
> 
> seriously?? It's not even subsidized....


Wow, it's even one of our use years!  I really think the $85.50/pt sounds good.  Now to convince the wife....


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think Disney prioritizes monorail resorts over any other resorts.  I know that VGF is Disney's "flagship" but IMO, all three monorail resorts are Disney's flagships representing the different themes of MK.  No offense to BRV owners but I wouldn't be surprised if they let BRV slowly crumble away to 2042.  As a CCV owner, I hope that doesn't happen as I'm hoping a BRV refurb will relieve some pressure on CCV availability, especially during the holidays.


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10

0 for 6


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

finally closed yesterday and now own at vgf....such a great day now the wait for the points transfer anyway have any idea if it will really take the full 30 days


----------



## Redheadprincess

1stTimeLongTime said:


> finally closed yesterday and now own at vgf....such a great day now the wait for the points transfer anyway have any idea if it will really take the full 30 days


We closed on 4/27, deed recorded on 4/28, contract  showing on new membership on 5/9, points loaded via chat on 5/10.


----------



## dlam32

dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized- sent 5/11


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I'll be sitting in the Jambo House lobby by myself it seems.  I LOVE AKVs!  The Kidani pool is one of my happiest places.
> AND.. I own both AKV and RIV- I love them both. (who am I kidding, I have loved all the resorts we've stayed at and fully anticipate falling in love with Aulani in a couple of months as well).


I still remember being in the jambo lobby just after Christmas 2020 and there wasn't another soul in site.   Other than at the hot tub, it was my wife and I and one other lady for the 3 days we were there.   Never saw anyone else,  it was glorious having the resort as a private getaway.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Redheadprincess said:


> We closed on 4/27, deed recorded on 4/28, contract  showing on new membership on 5/9, points loaded via chat on 5/10.


If you get the right agent, you might be able to accelerate that middle step too.  Three business days after the deed was recorded, I called member accounting (not member services) and asked if they could accelerate it.  The contract showed up the next day.  Points loaded via chat the day after that.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> If you get the right agent, you might be able to accelerate that middle step too.  Three business days after the deed was recorded, I called member accounting (not member services) and asked if they could accelerate it.  The contract showed up the next day.  Points loaded via chat the day after that.


Oh this is interesting...  were you already a member when you called member accounting, though?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> Oh this is interesting...  were you already a member when you called member accounting, though?


I was a member, but the contract was a new membership due to new Use Year.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> If you get the right agent, you might be able to accelerate that middle step too.  Three business days after the deed was recorded, I called member accounting (not member services) and asked if they could accelerate it.  The contract showed up the next day.  Points loaded via chat the day after that.


Is MA taking calls again? Last time I tried there was a recording saying they were only accepting communication via email.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Is MA taking calls again? Last time I tried there was a recording saying they were only accepting communication via email.


It's funny, now that you mention it... I called MS, and MS put me on hold and THEY talked to MA on my behalf.  Good catch.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's funny, now that you mention it... I called MS, and MS put me on hold and THEY talked to MA on my behalf.  Good catch.


l was going to say, that phone number is priceless


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> People at Riviera dress like they're playing tennis at the club. I agree with @Stargazer65. And I say this as the wearer of $120 flip-flops.* I don't fit in at Riviera.


Yes   We stopped on a break from EPCOT on a hot day to see RR for the first time.  I was getting coffee in the place off the lobby, and got the sense that the people were looking at me in my Theme Park clothes and whispering.
 
*Riviera Resort Owner Stock Photo


----------



## Royal Consort

Stargazer65 said:


> Yes   We stopped on a break from EPCOT on a hot day to see RR for the first time.  I was getting coffee in the place off the lobby, and got the sense that the people were looking at me in my Theme Park clothes and whispering.


So that was you then...


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3

First time TRYING to get a DVC and not feeling remotely optimistic!  When we sent the offer, the agents were feeling pretty good about BLT in general, but since the day we sent to the Disney gods, things haven't looked good for us BLT folk.  I've hesitated to share, but it is super helpful to see what is out there.


----------



## Polychrome

Maybe the ROFR people are going to release a whole bunch tomorrow, Friday.....?  Has been so quiet this week


----------



## gskywalker

Not related other than we have to cancel a trip and hope DVC will return our points to the original use year but I have to tell my DVC ROFR people....my daughter had her make a wish trip(disney cruise) scheduled for December 2020, which of course was cancelled.  They told us about 6 months ago Make a Wish Canada would not be allowing cruises for at least 2 years, which is too late for our daughter who turns 18 this year.  They also weren't allowing any travel outside of Canada for all of 2021 and 2022 and she would lose her wish if she didn't use it by the time she turned 18.

We have been going back and forth of what she could do as she is special needs, ie very different interests than a regular kid.  She pretty much just cares about wanting friends(being special needs all she has one friend in Florida and one friend from her class here in Toronto) and Disney.  So no point getting a camping trailer, a room makeover, shopping spree, etc that so many kids did because travel wasn't allowed.  We asked if a support animal was allowed, we were told no.  So long story made long(sorry had to share details to build it up like it was for us) they just wrote us to tell us they are allowing US travel starting in July.  Ie her second choice after the cruise was Disneyland and that will be allowed!!!!!!!  No idea how its going to work in the next 5 months till she turns 18, nor how we are going to get the time off when we already booked all of our vacation plus a week unpaid.  But who carrrrrres, she (and the family) can go to disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!! where none of us have ever been.


----------



## MFMont

MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4

Closed Today. Third time is a charm!


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> Closed Today. Third time is a charm!


Congrats!  Super jealous!  We passed 4/25 and still haven't closed...  so frustrating...


----------



## mejones1115

hglenn said:


> Congrats!  Super jealous!  We passed 4/25 and still haven't closed...  so frustrating...


We passed on 04/22 and finally recieved our closing docs on 05/02.  We have sent all of ours back and are waiting on the seller.  Really hoping they send it back soon.  This process is exhausting.  I have learned I am not a very patient person


----------



## Kylie kaiser

_c_


Polychrome said:


> Maybe the ROFR people are going to release a whole bunch tomorrow, Friday.....?  Has been so quiet this week


Seeing others pass who sent a day or two before me has my hopes so high for this week but each day keeps going by with no luck


----------



## DonnerB

gskywalker said:


> But who carrrrrres, she (and the family) can go to disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This makes my heart happy.  I was a Wish kid back in 2002, and my wish was also a Disney cruise.  We still talk about that trip 20 years later.  Here's to a lifetime of happy memories made for your daughter and family (I'm a Disneyland local now, and it's magical)!


----------



## gskywalker

DonnerB said:


> This makes my heart happy.  I was a Wish kid back in 2002, and my wish was also a Disney cruise.  We still talk about that trip 20 years later.  Here's to a lifetime of happy memories made for your daughter and family (I'm a Disneyland local now, and it's magical)!


Thanks.  I am glad it was such a great experience for you and your family.  We have never been to Disneyland but have AP's to WDW.  It was on our bucket list to do at some point.  We figured we would stop there whenever we make it to Aulani(one of our Home Resorts) but now it will happen many years earlier and I am so happy for her that she will get something Disney.  Then hopefully we will be able to afford a disney cruise some year if we rent out our DVC points.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Someone just dropped a whole pile of OKWe August below the ROFR floor on Fidelity if anyone wants to roll the dice.  Looks like they're all the same seller.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Someone just dropped a whole pile of OKWe August below the ROFR floor on Fidelity if anyone wants to roll the dice.  Looks like they're all the same seller.


If they had been my use year I'd have been tempted!  We actually love OKW (my husband especially), but I'll only consider the extended contracts.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> If they had been my use year I'd have been tempted!  We actually love OKW (my husband especially), but I'll only consider the extended contracts.


We now have 2 use years(ps I think it is more of a pain than people had said) but neither is August and after buying our BLT I think we have enough points with our 465 yearly.  We are likely having to cancel a 10 night stay in July at OKW to use the vacation time for the Make a Wish trip.  Was looking forward to all the space in a 2bdrm OKW lockoff, and especially the moonlight magic.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> If they had been my use year I'd have been tempted!  We actually love OKW (my husband especially), but I'll only consider the extended contracts.


Same.  If we get a BLT/BWV style $40+ point promo, it's the one resort I'd consider buying Direct.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> We now have 2 use years(ps I think it is more of a pain than people had said) but neither is August and after buying our BLT I think we have enough points with our 465 yearly.  We are likely having to cancel a 10 night stay in July at OKW to use the vacation time for the Make a Wish trip.  Was looking forward to all the space in a 2bdrm OKW lockoff, and especially the moonlight magic.


Yeah the space at OKW really can't be beat.  Luckily, DVC points mean you'll have another opportunity to do that trip in the future!

I have two use years but three different membership numbers because I own with different family members, and it's a big pain.  I refuse to buy another contract that will generate another membership number at this point.


----------



## jennunc99

jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20


----------



## NVDISFamily

NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/12

Hope we did this right. Our first DVC purchase. Hope all goes well 

edit - fixed typo for 2021 points (oops)


----------



## Sweet T n Me

Sweet T n Me—-$138-$20700-150- SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-sent 5/10


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Stargazer65 said:


> So funny!
> @CaptainAmerica create a DVC resort stereotype thread in the DVC Resort forum so we can continue this discussion.  Otherwise I suspect some "Fancy" moderator is going to come in here and yell at us for being off-topic.


And link it bc I’m new to the forums and completely lost as to where I’d find it!!


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> So funny!
> @CaptainAmerica create a DVC resort stereotype thread in the DVC Resort forum so we can continue this discussion.  Otherwise I suspect some "Fancy" moderator is going to come in here and yell at us for being off-topic.



Just going to add that we forget the "old lady" people who like VGF!  But, we should try to keep this one more on topic so its not as much hard work for @pangyal!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

NVDISFamily said:


> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/12
> 
> Hope we did this right. Our first DVC purchase. Hope all goes well
> 
> edit - fixed typo for 2021 points (oops)


Good price.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

gskywalker said:


> Not related other than we have to cancel a trip and hope DVC will return our points to the original use year but I have to tell my DVC ROFR people....my daughter had her make a wish trip(disney cruise) scheduled for December 2020, which of course was cancelled.  They told us about 6 months ago Make a Wish Canada would not be allowing cruises for at least 2 years, which is too late for our daughter who turns 18 this year.  They also weren't allowing any travel outside of Canada for all of 2021 and 2022 and she would lose her wish if she didn't use it by the time she turned 18.
> 
> We have been going back and forth of what she could do as she is special needs, ie very different interests than a regular kid.  She pretty much just cares about wanting friends(being special needs all she has one friend in Florida and one friend from her class here in Toronto) and Disney.  So no point getting a camping trailer, a room makeover, shopping spree, etc that so many kids did because travel wasn't allowed.  We asked if a support animal was allowed, we were told no.  So long story made long(sorry had to share details to build it up like it was for us) they just wrote us to tell us they are allowing US travel starting in July.  Ie her second choice after the cruise was Disneyland and that will be allowed!!!!!!!  No idea how its going to work in the next 5 months till she turns 18, nor how we are going to get the time off when we already booked all of our vacation plus a week unpaid.  But who carrrrrres, she (and the family) can go to disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!! where none of us have ever been.


Don't want to make more work for pangyal, but I just wanted to say, I hope your daughter's trip is as wonderful as my daughter's was in 2013. We went to WDW back when DVC was nowhere on my radar. Excited for your whole family!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Does anyone feel like the market is slowing down across the board?  I feel like new listings, signed contracts, and ROFR are all crawling at the moment.


----------



## redboat45

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone feel like the market is slowing down across the board?  I feel like new listings, signed contracts, and ROFR are all crawling at the moment.


I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone feel like the market is slowing down across the board?  I feel like new listings, signed contracts, and ROFR are all crawling at the moment.


I was saying that the other day....  There are so few ROFR reports.  And not nearly as many bids...


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone feel like the market is slowing down across the board?  I feel like new listings, signed contracts, and ROFR are all crawling at the moment.



Hell yeah.  Seeing more and more sellers offering to pay closing costs too.  It is a strong buyers market.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

redboat45 said:


> I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.





Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Hell yeah.  Seeing more and more sellers offering to pay closing costs too.  It is a strong buyers market.


I'm not seeing many new listings either, though.  Granted, I'm only looking at a specific resort, a specific use year, and a specific range of points sizes, but it's been the same 8 contracts for like a month.


----------



## gskywalker

Flynn's Gal said:


> Don't want to make more work for pangyal, but I just wanted to say, I hope your daughter's trip is as wonderful as my daughter's was in 2013. We went to WDW back when DVC was nowhere on my radar. Excited for your whole family!


Thanks, its appreciated.  I am very excited that it won't be a letdown for her now.  It was going to be difficult because between us and the government she had almost anything she actually would want that we feel is safe for her to have(not safe for her to have a phone and such).  Due to covid our government allowed her respite care money to be spent on lots of other things she would have wanted, so she has a nintendo switch, trampoline, computer, ipad, etc all from the government.  She really just wants to meet with the characters and such.


----------



## lkpat1983

Got an update email from my concierge this morning! Opened it...and..."Just letting you know we are still waiting for a decision from Disney in the process of ROFR." Hmmmmmph.


----------



## JGINPL

redboat45 said:


> I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.


I think you are right.  My brother asked my advice the other day, and I said be very picky with what you are looking for and try to get a deal.  he is looking at Poly, and I think there is some room for prices to go down on Poly.  Plus I don't think any have been taken back this year.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

redboat45 said:


> I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.


I’m waiting it out for BCV to hit under $100pp


----------



## NVDISFamily

redboat45 said:


> I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.


VGC for mid to low 260s is my target. I see lots of contracts sitting on the market for many weeks/months and some starting to lower their price. Got one, going to start hunting for another soon


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

CaptainAmerica said:


> Does anyone feel like the market is slowing down across the board?  I feel like new listings, signed contracts, and ROFR are all crawling at the moment.


There’s ~2100 contracts for sale across the market which is up from about 300 12 months ago. So yes, it’s slowing, but listings aren’t the issue.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

redboat45 said:


> I think people might be starting to wait it out.  I know I am.  Thinking about buying more but I'll wait and see if the economy tanks and I can get a better deal.


The market has definitely changed. I mean my goodness look at Riviera resale prices all of the sudden. Quite a few resorts have contracts - with available to use points! - at the lowest prices I’ve seen in 2 years.

Edited to add that I don’t think whether or not the economy tanks is relevant to DVC prices because they were so overheated to begin with. If the economy does tank, obviously prices will drop more, but the simple combination of people being able to use their disposable income for activities instead of durable goods and investments, the end of free money from the government, and inflation* will eat at DVC prices plenty.

*inflation lowers the price of luxury goods because it drops available disposable cash


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> There’s ~2100 contracts for sale across the market which is up from about 300 12 months ago. So yes, it’s slowing, but listings aren’t the issue.


There's volume but not velocity.  Is there any data out there about ADOM?


----------



## btherrell521

Has anyone passed ROFR this week?


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is there any data out there about ADOM?


ADOM?


----------



## Stargazer65

btherrell521 said:


> Has anyone passed ROFR this week?


I think the last one I heard about on here was last Friday.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> ADOM?


Sorry, real estate term.

Average days on market.

Basically, are there a large number of listings because a ton of people are listing (low ADOM), or are their a large number of listings because nobody is buying (high ADOM)?


----------



## Stargazer65

Ah, okay.  I searched for ADOM on here and you are the only person to ever use the term.


----------



## The_MT

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Hell yeah.  Seeing more and more sellers offering to pay closing costs too.  It is a strong buyers market.


It's a buyers market to get a good deal that Disney then takes


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

CaptainAmerica said:


> There's volume but not velocity.  Is there any data out there about ADOM?


It’s a lot of data cleaning to get averages, but the median DOM is 35 days, and 660 contracts have been sitting 2 months or longer.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

A year ago DOM was running in the teens.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> A year ago DOM was running in the teens.


So it's a buyer's market in which buyers aren't buying.


----------



## Huskerpaul

CaptainAmerica said:


> So it's a buyer's market in which buyers aren't buying.


Which makes me think current economic uncertainty could be a factor in people not pulling the trigger.


----------



## erinkristen04

JGINPL said:


> I think you are right.  My brother asked my advice the other day, and I said be very picky with what you are looking for and try to get a deal.  he is looking at Poly, and I think there is some room for prices to go down on Poly.  Plus I don't think any have been taken back this year.


We are just now starting to look seriously at DVC, and initially thinking of honing in on Poly, too. With Poly specifically I feel like the uncertainty re Poly 2’s association status could also be a factor. It isn’t a huge make or break for us (at least for the foreseeable future, given the ages of our kids, we would be ok in studios, although access to the new tower would def be a bonus). Am I missing something there? Do you think that uncertainty has been factored into most of the current list prices already? There’s a contract I was looking closely at bc it seems to match our needs well but now I’m wondering if it would be better to hold off and see if prices may come down across the board. 

Unrelated, but this is my first post in the DVC section of the boards. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info everyone shares/shared—it’s been SO helpful in my endeavor to try and wrap my head around DVC and resale haha!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

erinkristen04 said:


> We are just now starting to look seriously at DVC, and initially thinking of honing in on Poly, too. With Poly specifically I feel like the uncertainty re Poly 2’s association status could also be a factor. It isn’t a huge make or break for us (at least for the foreseeable future, given the ages of our kids, we would be ok in studios, although access to the new tower would def be a bonus). Am I missing something there? Do you think that uncertainty has been factored into most of the current list prices already? There’s a contract I was looking closely at bc it seems to match our needs well but now I’m wondering if it would be better to hold off and see if prices may come down across the board.
> 
> Unrelated, but this is my first post in the DVC section of the boards. Just wanted to say thanks for all the info everyone shares/shared—it’s been SO helpful in my endeavor to try and wrap my head around DVC and resale haha!


I think it’s still too early to tell since the Poly2 was announced only a couple of months ago. What we‘re seeing with Poly resale is happening with other resorts. A lot more people are trying to sell than those looking to buy.  If there is a perfect contract out there that fit your needs, now is definitely a great time to negotiate a good price. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

Huskerpaul said:


> Which makes me think current economic uncertainty could be a factor in people not pulling the trigger.



I know we are brand new to this process, but the time having to wait for ROFR is bananas and also could be a slight impact.  I waited a LONG time to make our first offer because I wasn't sure I could stomach the time needing to wait for Disney to rip your dreams out from under you (and this period of waiting is proving that this is incredibly hard for personalities like mine!).  I know there are other contracts I'd love to jump on but until we hear yay or nay I don't know which way is up!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> So it's a buyer's market in which buyers aren't buying.


What would make you buy right now?


----------



## hobbes42

HIRyeDVC said:


> What would make you buy right now?


December UY subsidized Aulani at $70/pt.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hobbes42 said:


> December UY subsidized Aulani at $70/pt.


December UY fire sale Aulani is mine, get your own thing.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> December UY fire sale Aulani is mine, get your own thing.


I thought it was an answer everyone knew, thus I answered for you!


----------



## SeasonneRose

SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/13


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> What would make you buy right now?


Id pull cash out of some investments for VGC in the 220s. I can dream......


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> Id pull cash out of some investments for VGC in the 220s. I can dream......


I sold at the top of the market to finance an Aulani purchase (pending the sale of the contracts I'm replacing) and then the whole market threw up on its shoes.  I've avoided about $10,000 in market losses.

Follow me for more investing advice.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> Not related other than we have to cancel a trip and hope DVC will return our points to the original use year but I have to tell my DVC ROFR people....my daughter had her make a wish trip(disney cruise) scheduled for December 2020, which of course was cancelled.  They told us about 6 months ago Make a Wish Canada would not be allowing cruises for at least 2 years, which is too late for our daughter who turns 18 this year.  They also weren't allowing any travel outside of Canada for all of 2021 and 2022 and she would lose her wish if she didn't use it by the time she turned 18.
> 
> We have been going back and forth of what she could do as she is special needs, ie very different interests than a regular kid.  She pretty much just cares about wanting friends(being special needs all she has one friend in Florida and one friend from her class here in Toronto) and Disney.  So no point getting a camping trailer, a room makeover, shopping spree, etc that so many kids did because travel wasn't allowed.  We asked if a support animal was allowed, we were told no.  So long story made long(sorry had to share details to build it up like it was for us) they just wrote us to tell us they are allowing US travel starting in July.  Ie her second choice after the cruise was Disneyland and that will be allowed!!!!!!!  No idea how its going to work in the next 5 months till she turns 18, nor how we are going to get the time off when we already booked all of our vacation plus a week unpaid.  But who carrrrrres, she (and the family) can go to disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!! where none of us have ever been.


Am so happy for you guys! You’ll love Disneyland!


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> I sold at the top of the market to finance an Aulani purchase (pending the sale of the contracts I'm replacing) and then the whole market threw up on its shoes.  I've avoided about $10,000 in market losses.
> 
> Follow me for more investing advice.


Just give me a heads up the day before the bottom so I can rebalance my 401K and I'll be happy.


----------



## redboat45

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> The market has definitely changed. I mean my goodness look at Riviera resale prices all of the sudden. Quite a few resorts have contracts - with available to use points! - at the lowest prices I’ve seen in 2 years.
> 
> Edited to add that I don’t think whether or not the economy tanks is relevant to DVC prices because they were so overheated to begin with. If the economy does tank, obviously prices will drop more, but the simple combination of people being able to use their disposable income for activities instead of durable goods and investments, the end of free money from the government, and inflation* will eat at DVC prices plenty.
> 
> *inflation lowers the price of luxury goods because it drops available disposable cash


It effects Disney's buybacks though.  If Disney can't sell direct they aren't going to buy up the resale contracts much at all.


----------



## mejones1115

lkpat1983 said:


> Got an update email from my concierge this morning! Opened it...and..."Just letting you know we are still waiting for a decision from Disney in the process of ROFR." Hmmmmmph.


Got ours last night too.  It's so exciting and then such a let down


----------



## Royal Consort

NVDISFamily said:


> Id pull cash out of some investments for VGC in the 220s. I can dream......


I remember buying at this price and thinking it was outrageous.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

redboat45 said:


> It effects Disney's buybacks though.  If Disney can't sell direct they aren't going to buy up the resale contracts much at all.


You have cause and effect backwards.

Disney doesn't buy back sold out resorts to sell sold out resorts direct, they buy back sold out resorts to inflate their resale price and make direct prices at RIV/VGF/AUL more attractive by comparison.  Turning around and selling them at a tiny markup isn't worth their time.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Id pull cash out of some investments for VGC in the 220s. I can dream......


That’s exactly what I did last February. Bought 320 points of VGC at $220pp. Not sure about pulling money out of the stock market now though…


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sadly I just found out that DVC exists about 4 to 6 months ago. With recent changes in my career I likely can afford VGC more now at 260 than 220 a year ago so not a huge deal. I’m long on all my investments and am doing all my spreadsheet value analysis at 20 years out and it seems like a win at 290 to 300 a point. Any lower = more cash to save for trips (tickets and food).


----------



## gisele2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m waiting it out for BCV to hit under $100pp


I really hope you will find your unicorn like I did.


----------



## Stargazer65

lkpat1983 said:


> Got an update email from my concierge this morning! Opened it...and..."Just letting you know we are still waiting for a decision from Disney in the process of ROFR." Hmmmmmph.


So jealous...I haven't got an email saying nothing's happened yet!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

NVDISFamily said:


> VGC for mid to low 260s is my target. I see lots of contracts sitting on the market for many weeks/months and some starting to lower their price. Got one, going to start hunting for another soon


I saw some VGC on Fidelty with an asking price of $270.  You might be able to get them into the $260s.  If I hadn't just bought my VGC contract, I would be trying for one of these!  I guess timing is everything.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Sadly I just found out that DVC exists about 4 to 6 months ago. With recent changes in my career I likely can afford VGC more now at 260 than 220 a year ago so not a huge deal. I’m long on all my investments and am doing all my spreadsheet value analysis at 20 years out and it seems like a win at 290 to 300 a point. Any lower = more cash to save for trips (tickets and food).


I’m not going to pretend to be a financial genius. I got lucky. I was finally ready to buy DVC early last year right before the big resale run up. It’s almost impossible to time the market but I think it’s pretty evident that the resale market is on the verge of a correction. With the upcoming sales of the new Disneyland hotel DVC, I wouldn’t be surprised if VGC resale prices go down to the $240-250’s in the next few months.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gisele2 said:


> I really hope you will find your unicorn like I did.


I’m not holding my breath. If I was a BCV owner, I wouldn’t sell for less than $160pp


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if VGC resale prices go down to the $240-250’s in the next few months.


I agree. I have been expecting a correction on VGC but it's never going to be competitive with VDH. Funny thing is because the Aussie dollar has tanked, even if the price of VGC drops I'd be paying the same amount anyway. So ... yay?


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

redboat45 said:


> It effects Disney's buybacks though.  If Disney can't sell direct they aren't going to buy up the resale contracts much at all.


Fair enough


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

CaptainAmerica said:


> You have cause and effect backwards.
> 
> Disney doesn't buy back sold out resorts to sell sold out resorts direct, they buy back sold out resorts to inflate their resale price and make direct prices at RIV/VGF/AUL more attractive by comparison.  Turning around and selling them at a tiny markup isn't worth their time.


No I think you have it backwards. They’re not gonna buy contracts they can’t sell because then they’ll be stuck with them on their books, and with 2000 contracts on the market, they’d need to buy a LOT to set an effective floor.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> No I think you have it backwards. They’re not gonna buy contracts they can’t sell because then they’ll be stuck with them on their books...


They're not stuck with anything. They're more than happy to run these when they have a glut.

November:



February:




Epcot Forever Forever said:


> ...and with 2000 contracts on the market, they’d need to buy a LOT to set an effective floor.


1. They are. Over 40% of contracts at some resorts are getting bought back. That's a lot.

2. They don't need to set a hard floor. They don't need to buy every single $135 SSR that comes up, because the knowledge that a $135 SSR MIGHT get taken is enough to influence buyers and sellers. It's not a math problem, it's a psychology problem.


----------



## Greyhound22

Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

CaptainAmerica said:


> They're not stuck with anything. They're more than happy to run these when they have a glut.
> 
> November:
> 
> View attachment 668970
> 
> February:
> 
> View attachment 668973
> 
> 1. They are. Over 40% of contracts at some resorts are getting bought back. That's a lot.
> 
> 2. They don't need to set a hard floor. They don't need to buy every single $135 SSR that comes up, because the knowledge that a $135 SSR MIGHT get taken is enough to influence buyers and sellers. It's not a math problem, it's a psychology problem.


Which is all well and good when there’s demand. 24 months ago when there wasn’t they didn’t ROFR _anything_ for 4 or 5 months. You can’t create more than a marginal amount of demand for a $30000 purchase by dropping the price 10%.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Which is all well and good when there’s demand. 24 months ago when there wasn’t they didn’t ROFR _anything_ for 4 or 5 months. You can’t create more than a marginal amount of demand for a $30000 purchase by dropping the price 10%.


Yes, every 100 years when there's a global pandemic, demand for DVC goes to zero and ROFR policy becomes ineffective.


----------



## alohatok1986

29 days and officially the oldest AKL contract in rofr on this board. Killing me, Smalls.


----------



## sipnride

And just like that

sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12

Thanks to all here who helped me think it all through. Very excited.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

sipnride said:


> And just like that
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12
> 
> Thanks to all here who helped me think it all through. Very excited.


I was wondering where this one went. Congrats!


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes, every 100 years when there's a global pandemic, demand for DVC goes to zero and ROFR policy becomes ineffective.


The last recession they suspended ROFR for some 2 years. There’s a lot of threads on here about it. Search ROFR and 2010.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> They're not stuck with anything. They're more than happy to run these when they have a glut.
> 
> November:
> 
> View attachment 668970
> 
> February:
> 
> View attachment 668973
> 
> 1. They are. Over 40% of contracts at some resorts are getting bought back. That's a lot.
> 
> 2. They don't need to set a hard floor. They don't need to buy every single $135 SSR that comes up, because the knowledge that a $135 SSR MIGHT get taken is enough to influence buyers and sellers. It's not a math problem, it's a psychology problem.



And to put the Cherry on the cake, they can use the points for guests who want cash stays.  

Vegas and Disney have more in common than we think… the house and the mouse always win.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> They're not stuck with anything. They're more than happy to run these when they have a glut.
> 
> November:
> 
> View attachment 668970
> 
> February:
> 
> View attachment 668973
> 
> 1. They are. Over 40% of contracts at some resorts are getting bought back. That's a lot.
> 
> 2. They don't need to set a hard floor. They don't need to buy every single $135 SSR that comes up, because the knowledge that a $135 SSR MIGHT get taken is enough to influence buyers and sellers. It's not a math problem, it's a psychology problem.


I agree , have you seen the prices some people are willing to sell SSR at now a days! Nobody is buying for fear of ROFR. Ive had an SSR for sale for a bit and crickets whereas the last SSR I sold a month and a half ago went in 2-3 weeks. 

I’m not hurting for $$ so I would rather hang on and use or rent the points than sell at fire-sale prices but fire-sale prices aren’t even selling!


----------



## kash92

Waiting stinks.....which reminds me:

Forgot to include our second contact going thru ROFR:

kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> I agree , have you seen the prices some people are willing to sell SSR at now a days! Nobody is buying for fear of ROFR. Ive had an SSR for sale for a bit and crickets whereas the last SSR I sold a month and a half ago went in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I’m not hurting for $$ so I would rather hang on and use or rent the points than sell at fire-sale prices but fire-sale prices aren’t even selling!


Yup- lots of contracts in the $120-130/point range just sitting there.


----------



## Redheadprincess

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m not holding my breath. If I was a BCV owner, I wouldn’t sell for less than $160pp


There are 75 BCV contracts right now for sale. The first 3 months of the year, average was 15 for sale. BCV is down to a 19 year contract as 2022 is Mostly sold out they 2022.  I think we are going to see a big drop In the coming months.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Redheadprincess said:


> There are 75 BCV contracts right now for sale. The first 3 months of the year, average was 15 for sale. BCV is down to a 19 year contract as 2022 is Mostly sold out they 2022.  I think we are going to see a big drop In the coming months.


Yeah but will Disney stop buying them back is the question


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah but will Disney stop buying them back is the question



I think they will. Whether it’s too soon for that, I don’t know but good chance.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I'm thinking of making offers on a bunch of OKW that I know won't pass and don't really want just to be a good Samaritan.


----------



## BeachClub2014

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah but will Disney stop buying them back is the question


Our 150 point BCV contract just passed ROFR at $154 per point, which surprised me. I've seen a few others pass in that range, so DVC may be slowing down on Beach Club.


----------



## Mexacajun

BeachClub2014 said:


> Our 150 point BCV contract just passed ROFR at $154 per point, which surprised me. I've seen a few others pass in that range, so DVC may be slowing down on Beach Club.


It appears they are slowing down on board and beach.


----------



## Ginamarie

Mexacajun said:


> It appears they are slowing down on board and beach.


I don’t think they can expect to keep those prices where they are with the years on the contract dwindling. At least for OKW, they buy back the contracts and then sell them as 2057s.


----------



## wdw4rfam

The problem is it’s a buyers market yes- but Disney is taking any good offers. So yes, I’m seeing OKW listings at $110 but you aren’t going to get it if you put it through. I’m seeing contracts $10-20 below what I just paid but I know they aren’t getting through. Heck mine probably won’t. We will see


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wdw4rfam said:


> The problem is it’s a buyers market yes- but Disney is taking any good offers. So yes, I’m seeing OKW listings at $110 but you aren’t going to get it if you put it through. I’m seeing contracts $10-20 below what I just paid but I know they aren’t getting through. Heck mine probably won’t. We will see


I was serious about putting some offers in that I know won't pass. Sellers right now are relying on buyers overpaying to get through ROFR, and until buyers start putting some downward pressure on sellers, the market is going to stagnate. If OKW's equilibrium price ought to be $100, we need to start slamming through some $95s. Disney can't take them all.

Right now, I'd argue that the only good offers you can get through are at Aulani if you don't mind dealing with Aulani things. Everything else has been ROFR'ed way too high.


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> If OKW's equilibrium price ought to be $100, we need to start slamming through some $95s. Disney can't take them all.



I was thinking about lowballing a September OKW.
(But I don't want to inadvertently get one in a freak longshot unless it's a great price lol)


----------



## Ginamarie

wdw4rfam said:


> The problem is it’s a buyers market yes- but Disney is taking any good offers. So yes, I’m seeing OKW listings at $110 but you aren’t going to get it if you put it through. I’m seeing contracts $10-20 below what I just paid but I know they aren’t getting through. Heck mine probably won’t. We will see


Agreed.
The kicker is that SOME will get through, because they can’t buy them all. If enough people start buying at the lower price level, some of those will make it through. 
But.. there aren’t enough people who want to tie up their money on long shots. For me, I’m only attempting if it’s the perfect contract for what I’m looking for.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> I was thinking about lowballing a September OKW.
> (But I don't want to inadvertently get one in a freak longshot unless it's a great price lol)


That's why I'm only making freak longshot offers.


----------



## Ginamarie

And just as I say this- I see BLT listed at $150/point in my use year.
So tempting.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> But.. there aren’t enough people who want to tie up their money on long shots.


The ROFRvengers got this.

Stargazer has OKW September. 

I've got OKW and AUL December.

Whatchu got?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> The ROFRvengers got this.
> 
> Stargazer has OKW September.
> 
> I've got OKW and AUL December.
> 
> Whatchu got?
> 
> View attachment 669133


Sign me up Cap! BCV, March UY, $100pp! Assemble!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sign me up Cap! BCV, March UY, $100pp! Assemble!


Beach Club isn't invited. Your feet are all sandy and your clothes smell of seafood buffet.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> The ROFRvengers got this.
> 
> Stargazer has OKW September.
> 
> I've got OKW and AUL December.
> 
> Whatchu got?
> 
> View attachment 669133


AUL & VGC. June. 
Bring it on.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Captain America has lured me here. I’m seeking help for this addonitis addiction. But I suspect there’s no help here - just enablers.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

SeasonneRose said:


> Captain America has lured me here. I’m seeking help for this addonitis addiction. But I suspect there’s no help here - just enablers.


We're all in weird limbo right now. Inventory and price are both inflated. So we're not seeing much movement, either in terms of contracts getting signed or ROFR decisions coming back from Disney. We've had weeks where everything seems to get through, weeks described as "bloodbaths," and weeks that have been crickets. We're on a crickets stretch.

What should happen next is that sellers get spooked by stagnant inventory, listing prices start coming down, the leading edge contracts in the race to the bottom get taken in ROFR, we see a brief period of bloodbath, and eventually Disney starts letting a few things get through that wouldn't under current conditions.


----------



## SeasonneRose

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're all in weird limbo right now. Inventory and price are both inflated. So we're not seeing much movement, either in terms of contracts getting signed or ROFR decisions coming back from Disney. We've had weeks where everything seems to get through, weeks described as "bloodbaths," and weeks that have been crickets. We're on a crickets stretch.
> 
> What should happen next is that sellers get spooked by stagnant inventory, listing prices start coming down, the leading edge contracts in the race to the bottom get taken in ROFR, we see a brief period of bloodbath, and eventually Disney starts letting a few things get through that wouldn't under current conditions.


That’s disheartening. I would think that if a seller wants to sell they are motivated to accept offers knowing they can’t lose either way - rofr or the buyer?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

SeasonneRose said:


> That’s disheartening. I would think that if a seller wants to sell they are motivated to accept offers knowing they can’t lose either way - rofr or the buyer?


Most buyers aren't going to submit that lowball offer in the first place. I want OKW at $95, even though I know it won't pass. I'm willing to make the offer and hope that lightning strikes, but most buyers just won't bother. So even when I DO offer, the sellers are content waiting for an OKW buyer who really wants to get past ROFR and will pay $125 to do it. The problem is, there just aren't many of them.


----------



## Sandisw

SeasonneRose said:


> That’s disheartening. I would think that if a seller wants to sell they are motivated to accept offers knowing they can’t lose either way - rofr or the buyer?



That was me in March when I sold SSR for $120.  I knew it wouldn't make it through ROFR, but as the seller, I didn't care because I win either way...I just need Disney to get moving on getting it closed...still waiting for paperwork!


----------



## NVDISFamily

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> AUL & VGC. June.
> Bring it on.


VGC at 250?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're all in weird limbo right now. Inventory and price are both inflated. So we're not seeing much movement, either in terms of contracts getting signed or ROFR decisions coming back from Disney. We've had weeks where everything seems to get through, weeks described as "bloodbaths," and weeks that have been crickets. We're on a crickets stretch.
> 
> What should happen next is that sellers get spooked by stagnant inventory, listing prices start coming down, the leading edge contracts in the race to the bottom get taken in ROFR, we see a brief period of bloodbath, and eventually Disney starts letting a few things get through that wouldn't under current conditions.


I think the problem is further added by a lack of buyers? I don’t think we can assume that there are an endless supply of potential buyers out there. And the sellers now haveto compete even more with Disney and all of the new properties currently selling or coming soon. The market is flooded with new inventory, resale and direct. And now we might be heading toward a recession. The next couple of years will be very interesting for the DVC economy.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think the problem is further added by a lack of buyers? I don’t think we can assume that there are an endless supply of potential buyers out there. And the sellers now haveto compete even more with Disney and all of the new properties currently selling or coming soon. The market is flooded with new inventory, resale and direct. And now we might be heading toward a recession. The next couple of years will be very interesting for the DVC economy.


Are there no buyers period? Or are there no buyers at SSR $140?

I just had an email exchange that has led me to believe that sellers are either insane or they're being led to insanity by insane agents. When Contract A has been sitting unsold for LITERALLY MONTHS, why would you think to list extremely similar Contract B for a higher price and then act all insulted that I dare offer before ROFR? Sit on it until September, it's no skin off my nose.


----------



## DKZB

FYI for anyone who is selling. 

On the last SSR contract I sold I rolled the estimated closing costs and dues reimbursement into the sale price.

Disney still took it in ROFR but it seems on the settlement statement that Disney’s closing costs are much less. 

I still wish they buyer would have gotten the contract but I’m making a few more $$ under ROFR. Just a heads up for those who are selling.


----------



## SeasonneRose

I have a use year question: what factors would make you buy a different use year from your existing contract?

I go pretty much year round and have a February use year. But there are some attractive options for September or other fall dates and wondering what the pros and cons would be to that? I typically do a girls trip in October so it seems September wouldn’t be awful.


----------



## OKWFan88

I am a seller and had a Sept UY OKW-E 150 pts that sat for three months. Received several offers but they were super low ball offers, meaning in the 100's. I originally listed at 145. Ended up getting an offer at 135pt and took that. Pending ROFR - at 30 days as of today. I honestly didn't think it would sell so was happy with what was agreed upon.


----------



## NVDISFamily

I've had conversations with a few listing agents and they get real ............. uncomfortable (nicest way I can say that) when I say that I see downward pressure on VGC prices to the low/mid 260s. If the community has any luck getting the prices in the 250s I would be very grateful. Due to timing I want to wait to buy our next 200 to 300 points (going to be about 4 to 6 weeks). I feel good about my first purchase at 255, but lower is better!

As a side note, I hope you are okay with my new signature CaptainAmerica. If not just yell at me and I'll change it


----------



## HIRyeDVC

SeasonneRose said:


> I have a use year question: what factors would make you buy a different use year from your existing contract?
> 
> I go pretty much year round and have a February use year. But there are some attractive options for September or other fall dates and wondering what the pros and cons would be to that? I typically do a girls trip in October so it seems September wouldn’t be awful.


I personally don’t like to have multiple UYs but I ended up buying VGC with a June UY, different from the rest of my contracts that are March, only because at the time, a VGC listing was like finding a gem. But now, I actually prefer a June UY over my March because it aligns better with our travel habits.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

SeasonneRose said:


> I have a use year question: what factors would make you buy a different use year from your existing contract?
> 
> I go pretty much year round and have a February use year. But there are some attractive options for September or other fall dates and wondering what the pros and cons would be to that? I typically do a girls trip in October so it seems September wouldn’t be awful.


There are a lot of tips and best practices, and some are more valuable than others. The only one that's absolutely a hard-and-fast rule for me is to not have any contracts that are too small to be used on their own. If I'm buying a 50 pointer, it needs to be at a resort and use year I already own.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> There are a lot of tips and best practices, and some are more valuable than others. The only one that's absolutely a hard-and-fast rule for me is to not have any contracts that are too small to be used on their own. If I'm buying a 50 pointer, it needs to be at a resort and use year I already own.


I would buy a stand alone 50 point BCV or BWV contract because you really only need a studio there and I could bank and borrow for a trip every other year because of their very low points charts.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I would buy a stand alone 50 point BCV or BWV contract because you really only need a studio there and I could bank and borrow for a trip every other year because of their very low points charts.


I have too many friggin kids so no studios for me.


----------



## wdw4rfam

I


SeasonneRose said:


> I have a use year question: what factors would make you buy a different use year from your existing contract?
> 
> I go pretty much year round and have a February use year. But there are some attractive options for September or other fall dates and wondering what the pros and cons would be to that? I typically do a girls trip in October so it seems September wouldn’t be awful.


I buy different use years on purpose. Our kids are older. So I bought 3 different UY. The reason- I can buy 3 sets of one time use points every year now. So I can buy those now, and have access to 72 extra points a year without commenting. I have  have no problem at all keeping track. It was a nice piece of information that I didn’t know until I bought that second one that you get 24 per year for each membership number.


----------



## crazywig

SeasonneRose said:


> I have a use year question: what factors would make you buy a different use year from your existing contract?
> 
> I go pretty much year round and have a February use year. But there are some attractive options for September or other fall dates and wondering what the pros and cons would be to that? I typically do a girls trip in October so it seems September wouldn’t be awful.


I have a June use year for both BWV and BLT. I never take trips in the last four months of my use year because I do not want to risk my points if I have to cancel. (So Feb- May trips not an option for me)

Currently would love to go in spring since my kids are now older and adult only trips are on the table. I would buy a different use year for this purpose, likely Sept or Oct. just need to get dh on board.


----------



## SeasonneRose

wdw4rfam said:


> I
> 
> I buy different use years on purpose. Our kids are older. So I bought 3 different UY. The reason- I can buy 3 sets of one time use points every year now. So I can buy those now, and have access to 72 extra points a year without commenting. I have  have no problem at all keeping track. It was a nice piece of information that I didn’t know until I bought that second one that you get 24 per year for each membership number.


That’s a good strategy!  How do you go about using points from a different membership if they are the same home resort.  For instance I have February UY at VGF, how would I borrow points from a September UY at VGF?


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

NVDISFamily said:


> I've had conversations with a few listing agents and they get real ............. uncomfortable (nicest way I can say that) when I say that I see downward pressure on VGC prices to the low/mid 260s. If the community has any luck getting the prices in the 250s I would be very grateful. Due to timing I want to wait to buy our next 200 to 300 points (going to be about 4 to 6 weeks). I feel good about my first purchase at 255, but lower is better!
> 
> As a side note, I hope you are okay with my new signature CaptainAmerica. If not just yell at me and I'll change it


It’s in their best interest to have high prices because they get a percentage, not a fixed fee. In theory they are dual agents, but in practice, their incentives are completely structured towards the seller.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have too many friggin kids so no studios for me.


How is this my problem


----------



## redboat45

If I can get SSR October UY for under $100 I'm in.  I got it for $100 22 months ago.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

NVDISFamily said:


> VGC at 250?


I'm starting offers around 215/pt for contracts larger than 160 points that have been sitting on the market. I won't pay more than 230/pt right now, so I need some room for negotiating. I also don't _need_ the points. I might not even buy more VGC at all if DLT comes in around 200pp w/incentives... (and yes, I know it's technically VDH but that sounds like an STD and Preparation H had a baby so I'm sticking with DLT for now). My kids are young enough now that the DLT expiration date makes more sense than VGC if we want to pass it along, but my heart belongs to VGC. That's a whole separate can of worms. 

Some brokers will balk at low ball offers. I had a broker flat out tell me "I'm so surprised that you've been in the resale market so commonly and thought your offer would even be considered".  I politely explained that I've had lowball offers accepted in the past...and you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. Lowball offers aren't meant as an insult. I'm making an offer I can responsibly afford.  Sellers can specify to their broker that they don't want offers presented to them that come in under certain price point. However, if this is not the case, I believe it should be up to the seller to decide when to reject an offer, not the broker. Everyone has their own reasons for selling, original purchase prices, and profit margin goals.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> It’s in their best interest to have high prices because they get a percentage, not a fixed fee. In theory they are dual agents, but in practice, their incentives are completely structured towards the seller.


Do they get a lower commission if Disney buys it vs a third party buyer?


----------



## NVDISFamily

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm starting offers around 215/pt for contracts larger than 160 points that have been sitting on the market. I won't pay more than 230/pt right now, so I need some room for negotiating. I also don't _need_ the points. I might not even buy more VGC at all if DLT comes in around 200pp w/incentives... (and yes, I know it's technically VDH but that sounds like an STD and Preparation H had a baby so I'm sticking with DLT for now). My kids are young enough now that the DLT expiration date makes more sense than VGC if we want to pass it along, but my heart belongs to VGC. That's a whole separate can of worms.
> 
> Some brokers will balk at low ball offers. I had a broker flat out tell me "I'm so surprised that you've been in the resale market so commonly and thought your offer would even be considered".  I politely explained that I've had lowball offers accepted in the past...and you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. Lowball offers aren't meant as an insult. I'm making an offer I can responsibly afford.  Sellers can specify to their broker that they don't want offers presented to them that come in under certain price point. However, if this is not the case, I believe it should be up to the seller to decide when to reject an offer, not the broker. Everyone has their own reasons for selling, original purchase prices, and profit margin goals.


If you are successful at getting it down to 230 that would be awesome. I’d love to hear how well this goes. It would make me a bit sad at what I thought was awesome @ 255, but if it does go that low I see a 320 point contract I might “need” in a few weeks


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

NVDISFamily said:


> If you are successful at getting it down to 230 that would be awesome. I’d love to hear how well this goes. It would make me a bit sad at what I thought was awesome @ 255, but if it does go that low I see a 320 point contract I might “need” in a few weeks


Go for it. The worst thing they can say is no, and then you move on to the next until you find a seller who will work with you. Good luck!

Don't overthink what you've paid already. It's a good price, and the main goal is great vacations, which you will definitely have at VGC.


----------



## gskywalker

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have too many friggin kids so no studios for me.
Click to expand...




CaptainAmerica said:


> I have too many friggin kids so no studios for me.


It's why I haven't worried about where we own.   We have to have a 2bdrm(4kids) or bigger anyway and mostly it's not that difficult to get the 2bdrm.  In our first 2 years of using our membership we have gotten BLT stdrd, CCV, BWV BW view, AKL SaV, BCV, treehouse and OKW HH and then also studios at AKL value, BRV and OKW.  All without the 11 month window. (And no I don't mean one night at a time,  ie had to take whatever)


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have too many friggin kids so no studios for me.


Ditto. We sized out of studios 1 kid ago. Even at current VGC price per point, DVC is better than rack rate for their suites.


----------



## SeasonneRose

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- sent 4/14
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29
> 
> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/3
> 
> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4
> 
> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 4/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/28
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Purplenancy27---$80-$4703-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 88/22, 50/23- sent 4/18
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26
> 
> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$22640-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26
> 
> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29
> 
> mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1
> 
> Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2
> 
> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14
> 
> DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2
> 
> TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*


SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Jun-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/14


----------



## DKZB

redboat45 said:


> If I can get SSR October UY for under $100 I'm in.  I got it for $100 22 months ago.


You can probably find a seller in the $115-$120 with all the listings but problem is passing ROFR.

Personally, I would rather just wait for a fair price that might pass but is on the border which is around $130-$135 now a days.


----------



## Redheadprincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> Most buyers aren't going to submit that lowball offer in the first place. I want OKW at $95, even though I know it won't pass. I'm willing to make the offer and hope that lightning strikes, but most buyers just won't bother. So even when I DO offer, the sellers are content waiting for an OKW buyer who really wants to get past ROFR and will pay $125 to do it. The problem is, there just aren't many of them.


So our 5th and 6th contracts, we lowballed imo for BCV. $15 below asking per point. Offer was accepted immediately on both and they were both loaded contracts as well.  We passed ROFR at $150 pp on the first one average resales price was around $180.  The BCV contract still waiting on ROFR decision is at $145pp.  I say ask away as long as you can pay.


----------



## redboat45

DKZB said:


> You can probably find a seller in the $115-$120 with all the listings but problem is passing ROFR.
> 
> Personally, I would rather just wait for a fair price that might pass but is on the border which is around $130-$135 now a days.


yeah that's why I'm waiting.  We don't need any more points right now anyway.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Can you modify a DVC offer if it hasn't been accepted yet?


----------



## hobbes42

redboat45 said:


> ..... We don't need any more points right now anyway.


... but you might need some tomorrow, or maybe next week.  One should always be prepared.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> You can probably find a seller in the $115-$120 with all the listings but problem is passing ROFR.
> 
> Personally, I would rather just wait for a fair price that might pass but is on the border which is around $130-$135 now a days.


There is no such thing as a fair price. There is only buyer and seller (and Disney).


----------



## wnielsen1

SeasonneRose said:


> Can you modify a DVC offer if it hasn't been accepted yet?


Sure


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> I was serious about putting some offers in that I know won't pass. Sellers right now are relying on buyers overpaying to get through ROFR, and until buyers start putting some downward pressure on sellers, the market is going to stagnate. If OKW's equilibrium price ought to be $100, we need to start slamming through some $95s. Disney can't take them all.
> 
> Right now, I'd argue that the only good offers you can get through are at Aulani if you don't mind dealing with Aulani things. Everything else has been ROFR'ed way too high.


Don’t forget the Grand Floridian!

Embrace the old lady within you


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> Embrace the old lady within you


Things just got weird.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Things just got weird.


This should be the motto of this thread

Keeping DVC weird since 2022


----------



## wdw4rfam

SeasonneRose said:


> That’s a good strategy!  How do you go about using points from a different membership if they are the same home resort.  For instance I have February UY at VGF, how would I borrow points from a September UY at VGF?


You transfer them to the other membership. Once transferred you can use them to book one reservation. But they keep the same expiration. So if you transfer September points to February contract, they will still keep the September expiration of you cancel or you would still have to use them before they expire aug 31.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

SeasonneRose said:


> Do they get a lower commission if Disney buys it vs a third party buyer?


They shouldn’t. The idea of ROFR is that Disney has the right to accept the EXACT terms of the sale.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> They shouldn’t. The idea of ROFR is that Disney has the right to accept the EXACT terms of the sale.


Then that dual agency is really a raw deal because the agent has absolutely NO fiduciary duty to serve the buyer at all.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

SeasonneRose said:


> Then that dual agency is really a raw deal because the agent has absolutely NO fiduciary duty to serve the buyer at all.


They have a legal duty, but it would be so hard to prove they acted improperly that it’s basically unenforceable, and there’s no incentive  for them to financially, right.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> They have a legal duty, but it would be so hard to prove they acted improperly that it’s basically unenforceable, and there’s no incentive  for them to financially, right.


It's not about acting improper it's about the fiduciary duty.  They are clearly going to be more concerned with the side that's paying them.  There's no consideration being paid on the side of the buyer so there's no real reason for the buyer's interest to be their main or even quasi concern.


----------



## RKS03

If anything it seems that because the agent gets paid the same even if Disney takes the contract, they might not talk a buyer out a lower offer that’s likely to be taken. The amount of commission for a few dollars per point would be minimal for them so they don’t have much incentive to talk up the price.  Plus if it gets taken they can try to sell the buyer a different contract.


----------



## Sandisw

SeasonneRose said:


> Then that dual agency is really a raw deal because the agent has absolutely NO fiduciary duty to serve the buyer at all.


They are considered transaction brokers which means no fiduciary duty to either party.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Sandisw said:


> They are considered transaction brokers which means no fiduciary duty to either party.


That makes far more sense.


----------



## DKZB

SeasonneRose said:


> That makes far more sense.


especially since even at 9% commission it’s still a volume game to make any real money. Their best incentive is to get a deal and move on. Not sure why brokers scoff at lowball offers, it doesn’t change their commission all that much!


----------



## NVDISFamily

DKZB said:


> especially since even at 9% commission it’s still a volume game to make any real money. Their best incentive is to get a deal and move on. Not sure why brokers scoff at lowball offers, it doesn’t change their commission all that much!


One guess is that higher cost per point values get more sellers to list their contracts. That would be one incentive for them to keep the market higher.


----------



## Den8uml

Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Den8uml said:


> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13


Nice of them to take their sweet time.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12

I was totally going to pick up a small direct contract and then this poppped up.  Score - not sure how ROFR will go


----------



## sipnride

CaptainAmerica said:


> Are there no buyers period? Or are there no buyers at SSR $140?
> 
> I just had an email exchange that has led me to believe that sellers are either insane or they're being led to insanity by insane agents. When Contract A has been sitting unsold for LITERALLY MONTHS, why would you think to list extremely similar Contract B for a higher price and then act all insulted that I dare offer before ROFR? Sit on it until September, it's no skin off my nose.


The back and forth I've had with some agents the past few months has been exhausting. I don't care that it's loaded - in fact I already knew that before I made the offer I made. Just pass it on to the seller and let them decide whether they want that contract sitting there another 38 days would ya?


----------



## sipnride

Spinster Travel said:


> Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12
> 
> I was totally going to pick up a small direct contract and then this poppped up.  Score - not sure how ROFR will go


At some point I wonder whether a contract is too small for Disney to bother. Either way nice find!


----------



## Sandisw

sipnride said:


> The back and forth I've had with some agents the past few months has been exhausting. I don't care that it's loaded - in fact I already knew that before I made the offer I made. Just pass it on to the seller and let them decide whether they want that contract sitting there another 38 days would ya?



I have shared this before but some sellers have directed brokers not to bring offers lower than a certain point. I have done that.


----------



## sipnride

Sandisw said:


> I have shared this before but some sellers have directed brokers not to bring offers lower than a certain point. I have done that.


I appreciate that. I think the response then should simply be that the seller is not interested. And for what it's worth 2 sellers wound up accepting offers I had made that were initially brushed off by agents with condescending "this is how DVC works" sellsplaining and me finally and firmly requesting they pass the offer on or reject the offer explicitly.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

sipnride said:


> I appreciate that. I think the response then should simply be that the buyer is not interested. And for what it's worth 2 buyers wound up accepting offers I had made that were initially brushed off by agents with condescending "this is how DVC works" sellsplaining and me finally and firmly requesting they pass the offer on or reject the offer explicitly.


Well said! There should be a button that says "lady, this isn't my first rodeo, I know how ROFR works, do you want my deposit or not?"


----------



## Junebug2

DKZB said:


> You can probably find a seller in the $115-$120 with all the listings but problem is passing ROFR.
> 
> Personally, I would rather just wait for a fair price that might pass but is on the border which is around $130-$135 now a days.



We thought our $136 SSR was safe, but nope. Disney took that back too. We have another one waiting in ROFR at $132. I fully expect Disney to take it, but I’m hoping their SSR buy backs will cool off just as fast as they heated up. 

Disney has taken our $125 and $136, but our broken said many $130s passed. We have nothing but time to play the ROFR game.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Junebug2 said:


> We thought our $136 SSR was safe, but nope. Disney took that back too. We have another one waiting in ROFR at $132. I fully expect Disney to take it, but I’m hoping their SSR buy backs will cool off just as fast as they heated up.
> 
> Disney has taken our $125 and $136, but our broken said many $130s passed. We have nothing but time to play the ROFR game.


We need more of you.


----------



## suzking7

Redheadprincess said:


> So got the first of our 2 emails to activate our membership. I know the second one will come in 2-4 hours, then I'll wait a day or two and request points be added to our account via chat. I know all this because of the wonderful tips and advice from this board. We only closed 12 days ago, so this seems super fast to me also.  BCV  here we come.


So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

suzking7 said:


> So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


It's not 100% success rate but it's usually pretty good.


----------



## The_MT

suzking7 said:


> So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


It worked for me both times I tried!


----------



## Redheadprincess

suzking7 said:


> So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


It also has to be at least 24 hours after your contract is loaded. The CM said the system won't let them add points into after 24 hours.


----------



## Redheadprincess

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m not holding my breath. If I was a BCV owner, I wouldn’t sell for less than $160pp


If they need to sell they may not have a choice in a few months. The value is that resort is going to go down. I'm just glad we got in at $150 & $145pp this spring.


----------



## Junebug2

CaptainAmerica said:


> We need more of you.


Hahaha at the very least I’m helping out some sellers


----------



## Royal Consort

After toying with VGF resale, decided prices were just not worth it and added on at VGF today direct. In celebration, bought this little item as the lone wolf representing #teamfancy.


----------



## RachStu

Royal Consort said:


> After toying with VGF resale, decided prices were just not worth it and added on at VGF today direct. In celebration, bought this little item as the lone wolf representing #teamfancy.


Congratulations! We are definitely team fancy too!


----------



## WDWkristin

lkpat1983 said:


> Got an update email from my concierge this morning! Opened it...and..."Just letting you know we are still waiting for a decision from Disney in the process of ROFR." Hmmmmmph.


I hate these emails! I want to write back “If you don’t have anything exciting to say, don’t say anything at all”


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> After toying with VGF resale, decided prices were just not worth it and added on at VGF today direct. In celebration, bought this little item as the lone wolf representing #teamfancy.


This right here is the reason why resale prices need to drop for it to compete with direct.


----------



## mejones1115

So I have a newbie question.  We are impatiently waiting for our sellers to send in their documents so we can close.  Once they do that how long is it usually til we get our member number from DVC and can get our points loaded? (This one will be our first contract...then hopefully we'll have a 2nd one if our other one passes ROFR this time)


----------



## Sandisw

mejones1115 said:


> So I have a newbie question.  We are impatiently waiting for our sellers to sending in their documents so we can close.  Once they do that how long is it usually til we get our member number from DVC and can get our points loaded? (This one will be our first contract...then hopefully we'll have a 2nd one if our other one passes ROFR this time)



Been taking a few weeks.


----------



## mejones1115

Sandisw said:


> Been taking a few weeks.


Thank you!  Will it be quicker if we already have our member number and get our 2nd contract through?   Hoping we can get our points in time before the 7 month window opens.


----------



## Sandisw

mejones1115 said:


> Thank you!  Will it be quicker if we already have our member number and get our 2nd contract through?   Hoping we can get our points in time before the 7 month window opens.



Never has been for me. Process is the same.


----------



## Chuckdlc

With Fidelity and First American Title, how long are people waiting between finding it they made it through ROFR and actually having closing documents to sign?   Thank you!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chuckdlc said:


> With Fidelity and First American Title, how long are people waiting between finding it they made it through ROFR and actually having closing documents to sign?   Thank you!


They were AWFUL for me.

3/23 - ROFR waived.  I was told 10-14 days
4/6 - Followed up, no response
4/14 - Followed up, they claimed stuff was sent 4/7.  It wasn't.
4/15 - Followed up, no response
4/16 - Followed up, Fidelity tells me they're nagging First American for me
4/16 - Documents received via DocuSign

24 days total.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Royal Consort said:


> After toying with VGF resale, decided prices were just not worth it and added on at VGF today direct. In celebration, bought this little item as the lone wolf representing #teamfancy.


Same.  I’m adding on tomorrow direct.  I do have on resale pending but that’ll have to be for next year.  I can’t book at my 11 month window for next May waiting for a resale to go through.


----------



## Chuckdlc

CaptainAmerica said:


> They were AWFUL for me.
> 
> 3/23 - ROFR waived.  I was told 10-14 days
> 4/6 - Followed up, no response
> 4/14 - Followed up, they claimed stuff was sent 4/7.  It wasn't.
> 4/15 - Followed up, no response
> 4/16 - Followed up, Fidelity tells me they're nagging First American for me
> 4/16 - Documents received via DocuSign
> 
> 24 days total.


Thank you.  I made the excellent financial decision of making a dvc purchase and planning a trip at essentially the same time (ROFR sent on 4/29 and trip begins last week of July) so I'm trying to determine what is going to be due when over the next 70 days or so.  lol   It's not catastrophic or anything but it wasn't exactly a well formulated idea either.  I basically decided this was the last non-member trip we were taking and I'd like to go again in November so I needed to get the ball rolling.


----------



## hglenn

Chuckdlc said:


> Thank you.  I made the excellent financial decision of making a dvc purchase and planning a trip at essentially the same time (ROFR sent on 4/29 and trip begins last week of July) so I'm trying to determine what is going to be due when over the next 70 days or so.  lol   It's not catastrophic or anything but it wasn't exactly a well formulated idea either.  I basically decided this was the last non-member trip we were taking and I'd like to go again in November so I needed to get the ball rolling.


We are sort-of in the same boat...  we are still waiting on our closing (signed docs have been with title company since 5/10). We would love to go at Christmas but the 7 month window will be opening later this week and we'll likely miss out on staying at our home resort BWV.....I knew it would be close but I had hopes things would move a bit faster. It's frustrating when you see others closing the day after the docs are returned......


----------



## sndral

mejones1115 said:


> So I have a newbie question.  We are impatiently waiting for our sellers to send in their documents so we can close.  Once they do that how long is it usually til we get our member number from DVC and can get our points loaded? (This one will be our first contract...then hopefully we'll have a 2nd one if our other one passes ROFR this time)


This thread is helpful for how long DVC is currently taking to get memberships set up/contracts added & points loaded https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/page-77#post-64010077.


----------



## Drewferin

CaptainAmerica said:


> They were AWFUL for me.
> 
> 3/23 - ROFR waived.  I was told 10-14 days
> 4/6 - Followed up, no response
> 4/14 - Followed up, they claimed stuff was sent 4/7.  It wasn't.
> 4/15 - Followed up, no response
> 4/16 - Followed up, Fidelity tells me they're nagging First American for me
> 4/16 - Documents received via DocuSign
> 
> 24 days total.


Fidelity had us use Mason Title for our purchase that is still awaiting ROFR... Wonder if it's the agents choice to select a closing company. At this point we are on day 27.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Drewferin said:


> Fidelity had us use Mason Title for our purchase that is still awaiting ROFR... Wonder if it's the agents choice to select a closing company. At this point we are on day 27.


Buyer pays closing costs so you should be able to specify upfront if you have an opinion.


----------



## Drewferin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Buyer pays closing costs so you should be able to specify upfront if you have an opinion.


I know I could have selected the title company  that I wanted to use with Fidelity, however Mason Title has generally had positive comments about it on there forums.


----------



## DKZB

Drewferin said:


> I know I could have selected the title company  that I wanted to use with Fidelity, however Mason Title has generally had positive comments about it on there forums.


I agree, if Fidelity had specified Mason up front, I would have just gone with it but my first purchase they selected First American and I asked them to change it to Mason. Great decision IMHO!


----------



## The_MT

Drewferin said:


> Fidelity had us use Mason Title for our purchase that is still awaiting ROFR... Wonder if it's the agents choice to select a closing company. At this point we are on day 27.


Mason is awesome! I specifically requested Mason for my most recent purchase. They are fast, great with communication, and my favorite part is that they allow a credit card deposit up to $5k. I love maximizing my credit card points.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


----------



## hobbes42

I have asked to use Mason with 2 different reselling agencies and was told that they don't work with Mason (requested by email, denied by phone call).  I should have pushed the issue, but didn't.  Buyer is paying, buyer should choose.  I have worked with only 3 different title companies, and Mason is the best of them by far.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


I would but the wife says we have enough points (for now, I'm thinking).


----------



## The_MT

hobbes42 said:


> I have asked to use Mason with 2 different reselling agencies and was told that they don't work with Mason (requested by email, denied by phone call).  I should have pushed the issue, but didn't.  Buyer is paying, buyer should choose.  I have worked with only 3 different title companies, and Mason is the best of them by far.


Buyer should definitely get to choose!


----------



## The_MT

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


I don’t see it, must have gotten scooped up already! How many points was it?


----------



## NVDISFamily

The_MT said:


> I don’t see it, must have gotten scooped up already! How many points was it?


It’s still there. It’s 400 points and wow that is tempting. The 4K a year maintenance fees are what would make me somewhat hesitant. Would be great for our future plans for infrequent trips to Hawaii or WDW.


----------



## dado4

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


If I had $40k not invested just laying around I'd throw an offer that way.


----------



## Stargazer65

Man they have juicy deals for Aulani in both my Use Years (June & Sep)


----------



## The_MT

NVDISFamily said:


> It’s still there. It’s 400 points and wow that is tempting. The 4K a year maintenance fees are what would make me somewhat hesitant. Would be great for our future plans for infrequent trips to Hawaii or WDW.


i found it! it's actually even more, 480 points. I was looking for a new listing but it's over a month old but newly modified. Someone will be so happy - my money is on Captain America buying it for $90 pp


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chuckdlc said:


> With Fidelity and First American Title, how long are people waiting between finding it they made it through ROFR and actually having closing documents to sign?   Thank you!


We were with Fidelity & 1st American Title and actually they were faster than I was anticipating:
Passed ROFR:  3/28
Docs Received:  4/4

I still prefer Cammy at Mason but 1st American actually was decent this go around


----------



## NVDISFamily

Yea sorry I was just doing a quick lookup on my phone and missed those 80 extra points. Just confirmed with my wife that she want’s to wait a few years on other properties. We are still in VGC purchase mode and I need to keep my funds together to make another offer soon. I see a 400 and 320 point contract I’m tempted to play chicken with


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15- passed 5/16


----------



## DKZB

at


The_MT said:


> i found it! it's actually even more, 480 points. I was looking for a new listing but it's over a month old but newly modified. Someone will be so happy - my money is on Captain America buying it for $90 pp


Good luck trying to get rid of that down the road! 480 points is difficult enough never mind at Aulani which will take ages to sell out.

I may be the only Aulani Nay-Sayer still left but, despite hearing that the resort is gorgeous, availability is decent at 7 months and not having an 11 month window at WDW makes it really hard to justify for SAP. I feel like I'm the only one left with a hard no for AUL!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


I offered 75/p, they weren't having it.


----------



## dado4

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I offered 75/p, they weren't having it.


So I should offer $70/p just to make yours look good?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

dado4 said:


> So I should offer $70/p just to make yours look good?


Oh I started at 70/p...75/p was my counter to their first rejection .  That contract is a beast, buying it for anything over 80/p is unreasonable.


----------



## RKS03

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Oh I started at 70/p...75/p was my counter to their first rejection .  That contract is a beast, buying it for anything over 80/p is unreasonable.


It’s a shame that Disney doesn’t advise buyers not to buy such a large contract in one chunk.  We bought 300 VGF direct this year but broke it into 3 pieces, with the largest being 150 to make it easier and more profitable to sell if we chose to down the road.  I guess most people don’t think of selling when they’re buying but the cost of “insurance” is relatively low given cost of purchase.


----------



## dado4

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Oh I started at 70/p...75/p was my counter to their first rejection .  That contract is a beast, buying it for anything over 80/p is unreasonable.


Yup, 80/p wouldn't be bad but dang 480 points and that's still a LOT of money!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Oh I started at 70/p...75/p was my counter to their first rejection .  That contract is a beast, buying it for anything over 80/p is unreasonable.


We're going to get a reputation where the dealers won't do any business with "those a-holes from the ROFR thread."


----------



## NVDISFamily

RKS03 said:


> It’s a shame that Disney doesn’t advise buyers not to buy such a large contract in one chunk.  We bought 300 VGF direct this year but broke it into 3 pieces, with the largest being 150 to make it easier and more profitable to sell if we chose to down the road.  I guess most people don’t think of selling when they’re buying but the cost of “insurance” is relatively low given cost of purchase.



For direct purchases do they allow you to get the discounts for buying let's say 300 points but do it in 3 100 point contracts?

I'm guessing this wisdom also holds for resale contracts. Might be worth it to pay a bit more per point (and more in closing costs) to have more flexibility to sale the smaller contracts in the future?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> For direct purchases do they allow you to get the discounts for buying let's say 300 points but do it in 3 100 point contracts?


Yes, but you have to pay 3x closing costs.



NVDISFamily said:


> I'm guessing this wisdom also holds for resale contracts. Might be worth it to pay a bit more per point (and more in closing costs) to have more flexibility to sale the smaller contracts in the future?


I consider anything up to 200 points pretty sellable.  It's worth a per-point premium over something like 400+, but I don't think the points premium on 50 point contracts is worth it.


----------



## RKS03

NVDISFamily said:


> For direct purchases do they allow you to get the discounts for buying let's say 300 points but do it in 3 100 point contracts?
> 
> I'm guessing this wisdom also holds for resale contracts. Might be worth it to pay a bit more per point (and more in closing costs) to have more flexibility to sale the smaller contracts in the future?


Yes Disney allowed me the same discount after breaking up 300 contract into 3,l as I would have gotten for 1, although I did have to pay some additional closing costs.

But, Disney certainly didn’t offer this option to me. I had to ask.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI (SELLER)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23-PRICE DVC IS PAYING- sent 04/13/2022, taken 05/16/2022

Another stripped contract bites the dust!  We're selling off our 2042 stripped OKW contracts so two left to go.  This is our second OKW 2042 contract ROFR'd by DVC .   We'll continue to add on OKW 2057 and AKV resales and can't wait for the new Poly LOL!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.


I've been circling it haha


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16

Should have offered more as we were looking for a small contract that matched our use year.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're going to get a reputation where the dealers won't do any business with "those a-holes from the ROFR thread."


uh, speak for yourself.  I for one think am a very pleasant and likable individual.....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dado4 said:


> Yup, 80/p wouldn't be bad but dang 480 points and that's still a LOT of money!


I think you can negotiate this down to $60 IMO.  Could also be the first time Disney exercises ROFR on Aulani.  Can someone please make an offer?!  The possibilities are killing me.


----------



## BeachClub2014

BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15

.....and another one bites the dust.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> .....and another one bites the dust.


Eeeeeekkkkkk I’m waiting on a OKW(E) 60 point contract at $138pp this is making me nervous about passing. Seeing all the OKW 42 contracts taken is fine but an extended one yikes.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BeachClub2014 said:


> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> .....and another one bites the dust.


Dammit nobody is going to accept my $95 offers now.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Eeeeeekkkkkk I’m waiting on a OKW(E) 60 point contract at $138pp this is making me nervous about passing. Seeing all the OKW 42 contracts taken is fine but an extended one yikes.


Yeah, I was hoping that it would fly given it was a 2057 contract.  Not so much.  Good luck for yours, ya just never know.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think you can negotiate this down to $60 IMO.  Could also be the first time Disney exercises ROFR on Aulani.  Can someone please make an offer?!  The possibilities are killing me.


They balked at my 70 and then 75/p offers. No counter for either. That might change the longer it sits.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> They balked at my 70 and then 75/p offers. No counter for either. That might change the longer it sits.


They'll get back to you.  And when they do, you can slam them with your $60pp offer.  They'll be hard pressed to sell a 480 point AUL contract in the current market.  Stand firm and I think you can have your way with most of these delusional sellers.


----------



## dado4

HIRyeDVC said:


> They'll get back to you.  And when they do, you can slam them with your $60pp offer.  They'll be hard pressed to sell a 480 point AUL contract in the current market.  Stand firm and I think you can have your way with most of these delusional sellers.


And then just sell 3 years worth of points at $20 a pop and have your contract pay for itself! Oooooooooh Yeahhhhh!     
Ok I know there's MFs I just look at these contracts and I imagine the possibilities if I had the cash


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dado4 said:


> And then just sell 3 years worth of points at $20 a pop and have your contract pay for itself! Oooooooooh Yeahhhhh!
> Ok I know there's MFs I just look at these contracts and I imagine the possibilities if I had the cash


I wish I can get $20pp renting out my points.  I'm still a chicken when it comes to renting out directly.  I'm in the same boat when it comes to cash though.  I had it 2 years ago.  Now I've bought my fill of DVC points and wish I could play in this buyer's market.


----------



## OKWFan88

OKWFan88 (seller)---$138—$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sept-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

OKWFan88 said:


> OKWFan88 (seller)---$138—$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sept-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16.


Brutal. When I complained about us being in "crickets" mode, I didn't mean I was eager to enter "bloodbath" mode.


----------



## hobbes42




----------



## MICKIMINI

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16
> 
> Should have offered more as we were looking for a small contract that matched our use year.


Bummer!  I just had that conversation this afternoon with a broker I work with frequently.   

DVC took a 25 point 2042 OKW in ROFR today we were selling at $135.  I feel bad for the buyer.  

He said many of the listed prices for OKW and SSR are so low that full price offers are being taken, especially OKW.  Apparently DVC is taking 2057 OKW at increasing frequency since they went up to $200 direct.  Don't give up!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12

This is an international seller (and I’m an international buyer) so I’m hopeful with this one

Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14

Based on what I’ve seen since offering on this one I’m not hopeful at all of getting it through ROFR!! This was a bit of an impulse purchase as I decided it would be nice if after the additional BWV purchase above that I could bring my total number of points to 1000 so I was looking for a 110 BWV contract but couldn’t find any so went with AKL based on price but I didn’t realize they were buying so many back!!


----------



## OverEZPZ

OverEZPZ said:


> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14


OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14- passed 5/16


----------



## Stargazer65

I already said I'd  eat my Mickey Hat if DVC takes the 25 point 145 dollar SSR contract I'm waiting for. I hope they don't, but that would be a new record high if they do.


----------



## Den8uml

This bloodbath is messing with me. I can’t bring myself to offer 135 when it’s posted at 110. I get it. Just really bothering me and I need a new contract and seeing taken is making me angry now.


----------



## hglenn

Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12
> 
> This is an international seller (and I’m an international buyer) so I’m hopeful with this one
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14
> 
> Based on what I’ve seen since offering on this one I’m not hopeful at all of getting it through ROFR!! This was a bit of an impulse purchase as I decided it would be nice if after the additional BWV purchase above that I could bring my total number of points to 1000 so I was looking for a 110 BWV contract but couldn’t find any so went with AKL based on price but I didn’t realize they were buying so many back!!


I think you're golden on the BWV contract. I just bought 240 pts for $125 and I've seen a couple others pass at $135 since then...  AKV is risky, though...


----------



## gskywalker

DKZB said:


> at
> 
> Good luck trying to get rid of that down the road! 480 points is difficult enough never mind at Aulani which will take ages to sell out.
> 
> I may be the only Aulani Nay-Sayer still left but, despite hearing that the resort is gorgeous, availability is decent at 7 months and not having an 11 month window at WDW makes it really hard to justify for SAP. I feel like I'm the only one left with a hard no for AUL!


I love my $70 SAP Aulani points


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Den8uml said:


> This bloodbath is messing with me. I can’t bring myself to offer 135 when it’s posted at 110. I get it. Just really bothering me and I need a new contract and seeing taken is making me angry now.


Make them take it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Make them take it.


not everyone thinks like you......


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> at
> 
> Good luck trying to get rid of that down the road! 480 points is difficult enough never mind at Aulani which will take ages to sell out.
> 
> I may be the only Aulani Nay-Sayer still left but, despite hearing that the resort is gorgeous, availability is decent at 7 months and not having an 11 month window at WDW makes it really hard to justify for SAP. I feel like I'm the only one left with a hard no for AUL!


WDW, taken as a whole, has far more availability at 7 months than Aulani does.

I'm getting ready to book a 7 month trip and if trends hold, I'll have my pick of literally every single resort except Boulder Ridge because they'll have rooms out of inventory for refurb. That includes Studios everywhere except Beach Club and Standard View everywhere except Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> not everyone thinks like you......View attachment 669659


You get me.


----------



## Ginamarie

I’m not afraid of big contracts, but I don’t need another 480 points! And it’s the wrong use year so I’m not tempted at all. I just really want to know how low they will need to go to sell that one.

I’m still eyeing the $150/pp contract at BLT, but my husband told me absolutely not. Such a party pooper.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> I’m still eyeing the $150/pp contract at BLT, but my husband told me absolutely not. Such a party pooper.


----------



## The_MT

I started looking at 25 and 50 point contracts over the weekend because it seemed like Disney wasn’t taking those with ROFR but today’s bloodbath debunked that theory so I’m back to eyeing international contracts and contracts at actively selling resorts while I await the inevitable. Day 22 on my AKL contract…


----------



## thelionqueen

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Hell yeah.  Seeing more and more sellers offering to pay closing costs too.  It is a strong buyers market.


I was thinking that the option to buy APs being gone makes the value of DVC diminished significantly.  I’ve kept mine so I decided to bite


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> Beach Club isn't invited. Your feet are all sandy and your clothes smell of seafood buffet.


Your jealousy resonates in every BCV post.  It’s ok..BCV owners got this!


----------



## Chuckdlc

This is my first one:

Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DKZB said:


> at
> 
> Good luck trying to get rid of that down the road! 480 points is difficult enough never mind at Aulani which will take ages to sell out.
> 
> I may be the only Aulani Nay-Sayer still left but, despite hearing that the resort is gorgeous, availability is decent at 7 months and not having an 11 month window at WDW makes it really hard to justify for SAP. I feel like I'm the only one left with a hard no for AUL!


Even though I own Aulani now, I still feel like I'm a naysayer, if that's possible.  Even though the resort is beautiful, there's a lot of political and economic headwinds in Hawaii that can negatively impact the MFs and overall cost of owning.  For me personally, it made sense to buy at least a subsidized dues contract because we live here, we do 3-4 staycations a year, and I was tired of using my WDW points to pay for high point chart rooms that are usually the only ones left at the 7 month window.  Out of all my contracts, it is quickly becoming my favorite to own, not just for the lowest dues, but the fact that I paid so little for it, compared to  my other contracts, and I still have the option to use it as SAP.  I believe it will be the very last contract I will sell, if I ever decide to sell.


----------



## UA DVC Member

UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16


----------



## SeasonneRose

Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.

I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


----------



## thelionqueen

Mexacajun said:


> It appears they are slowing down on board and beach.


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.


$1,600? What are you buying? My Aulani purchase is saving me over $20,000. Not over 42 years, on day 1. If you're only buying 25 or 50 points, no I don't think the hassle is worth it. 

But I find this fun as hell. 



SeasonneRose said:


> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


Don't impulse buy DVC. If you need points tomorrow, rent them. The ease of Direct is a negative IMO. It puts people into unsustainable debt.


----------



## DKZB

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


Some of us like the excitement and the challenge. Resale is not for the faint of heart but it can be a lot of fun.

Personally, I own both resale and direct. Closing costs are higher resale.


----------



## SeasonneRose

CaptainAmerica said:


> $1,600? What are you buying? My Aulani purchase is saving me over $20,000. Not over 42 years, on day 1. If you're only buying 25 or 50 points, no I don't think the hassle is worth it.
> 
> But I find this fun as hell.
> 
> 
> Don't impulse buy DVC. If you need points tomorrow, rent them. The ease of Direct is a negative IMO. It puts people into unsustainable debt.


It's for 100 points at VGF...it's my first direct buy so having them rewrite the contract for 100 more points gives me an $8 discount.  Most contracts around there are only about 15-20 cheaper per point resale so it comes out to only $1500-$2000 less.  Factor in $800 closing costs then it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## SeasonneRose

CaptainAmerica said:


> $1,600? What are you buying? My Aulani purchase is saving me over $20,000. Not over 42 years, on day 1. If you're only buying 25 or 50 points, no I don't think the hassle is worth it.
> 
> But I find this fun as hell.
> 
> 
> Don't impulse buy DVC. If you need points tomorrow, rent them. The ease of Direct is a negative IMO. It puts people into unsustainable debt.


Also, I already had these trips booked (and planned for 2023) so I want to get them booked under DVC points so I can transfer away from my cash paid reservations.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

SeasonneRose said:


> It's for 100 points at VGF...it's my first direct buy so having them rewrite the contract for 100 more points gives me an $8 discount.  Most contracts around there are only about 15-20 cheaper per point resale so it comes out to only $1500-$2000 less.  Factor in $800 closing costs then it doesn't seem worth it.


In your case, I would say it's "worth" it, since you are not a direct member yet.  it all depends on the resort and situation.  I would say, VGF direct is worth it.  BCV or Poly direct is NOT.  The situation varies with each individual.


----------



## Jgc014

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


I think a lot of people, even resale fans, would say smaller contracts via resale just aren't worth it for the limited savings, time investment, difficulty finding your particular use year, and inability to use those points at future resorts. However, if you just need a few more points, aren’t in a huge rush for them, and are okay spending the time finding the right contract with right use year etc., I think it could still be worth it especially for resorts not on active sale. I can definitely see the argument for direct as well though. 

Direct closing costs are usually slightly less, but the difference isn’t as big as it used to be.


----------



## thelionqueen

Redheadprincess said:


> If they need to sell they may not have a choice in a few months. The value is that resort is going to go down. I'm just glad we got in at $150 & $145pp this spring.


Being the smallest DVC resort, closest to any WDW theme park, best pool hands down, and countless other perks, I think it'll hold it's value far longer than a few months.  Having bought at VGC & BLT when first offered for sale, then OKW & SSR resale, we always tried to get into BCV and had a hard time getting our dates.  Having our first choice resort for 20 years is far better than having any other for more.  That's just how we do it.. everyone has different motivations.  Having more years has never been one of ours.


----------



## thelionqueen

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


It depends on your financial situation imo.  I have friends that have more time than money, and don't mind spending it to avoid delays or hassles.  I try to be smart with my money, but hey.. I vacation to Disney several times a year for the last 39 years, so.. like I said.. I try lol!  I spend all of my discretionary money at Disney.  As a former Imagineer,  Disney vacations and DVC are necessities.  But, I have enough points to get me through the process, so I don't mind the wait.


----------



## thelionqueen

Chuckdlc said:


> This is my first one:
> 
> Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29


Good deal if it goes through!  I have almost pulled the trigger on a few VB or HH contracts myself.  I don't see many VB getting bought back, so hopeful this gets through for you!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Even though I own Aulani now, I still feel like I'm a naysayer, if that's possible.  Even though the resort is beautiful, there's a lot of political and economic headwinds in Hawaii that can negatively impact the MFs and overall cost of owning.  For me personally, it made sense to buy at least a subsidized dues contract because we live here, we do 3-4 staycations a year, and I was tired of using my WDW points to pay for high point chart rooms that are usually the only ones left at the 7 month window.  Out of all my contracts, it is quickly becoming my favorite to own, not just for the lowest dues, but the fact that I paid so little for it, compared to  my other contracts, and I still have the option to use it as SAP.  I believe it will be the very last contract I will sell, if I ever decide to sell.


An Aulani naysayer who then says it will likely be the last contract he sells. 

Now that is a new category of Aulani owner all by itself! 

Wait. Could that be me too?


----------



## Royal Consort

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> An Aulani naysayer who then says it will likely be the last contract he sells.
> 
> Now that is a new category of Aulani owner all by itself!
> 
> Wait. Could that be me too?


Reminds me when new potential buyers post threads asking about DVC, some on this forum typically and consistently advise not to buy DVC.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> $1,600? What are you buying? My Aulani purchase is saving me over $20,000. Not over 42 years, on day 1. If you're only buying 25 or 50 points, no I don't think the hassle is worth it.


Yea, same for us...  we saved $25k on our BWV contract buying resale.  That said, I would never have bought that resort direct at rack rates.


----------



## TonyCnLV

TonyCnLV---$185-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17


Awesome deal.  My own attempts at such a contract have been torpedoed by agent after agent haha. Though I am looking at less points so that might be part of it.


----------



## GG23

GG23---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16  (seller on transaction)


----------



## Sandisw

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??



I don’t think it is but more importantly I want points that can be used at RIV and any potential future resorts.  

Worth the extra to have that and as you say, over the life of owning it doesn’t amount to that much.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


I think it depends on what you’re buying and what you’re trying to do. I wouldn’t buy VGF resale because there are decent direct incentives right now and the resale price is high. For me it’s worth it to pay the extra for direct at that resort so that I don’t have the restrictions on RR or future resorts. On the other hand, unless there’s a direct flash sale, I don’t see myself buying a 2042 contract direct. I’d buy resale if it’s at the right price point unless I’m trying to buy a very small contract for a resort with high dues. After seeing the current trend, I asked my husband last night if we should consider selling our AKV contract and use the funds to buy direct since the PP has gone up so much since we bought it. I probably won’t do that but it’s fun to entertain other ideas sometimes.


----------



## DsneyDude1

The thing that sucks about them taking all the OKW 2042 contracts is that is all I want. I joined back in 1993 and am in my 60s. I don't want 2057 or 2064 points. I want something that ends in 2042 (I will probably be ending around then to). I have enough direct points to qualify for blue card, etc. But there is no other way for me to get OKW 2042 points other than resale. And Disney won't let you buy them resale.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DsneyDude1 said:


> The thing that sucks about them taking all the OKW 2042 contracts is that is all I want. I joined back in 1993 and am in my 60s. I don't want 2057 or 2064 points. I want something that ends in 2042 (I will probably be ending around then to). I have enough direct points to qualify for blue card, etc. But there is no other way for me to get OKW 2042 points other than resale. And Disney won't let you buy them resale.


I'll pay the price difference for a 2057 if you put me in your will.


----------



## DsneyDude1

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll pay the price difference for a 2057 if you put me in your will.


When I saw the $200 direct price I almost laughed myself to death.


----------



## dado4

hglenn said:


> Yea, same for us...  we saved $25k on our BWV contract buying resale.  That said, I would never have bought that resort direct at rack rates.


Same for us too. Saved over $40k on our BCV, I was this close  to buying direct Aulani in Nov when it was $133/pt, but wouldn't consider a direct rack rate resort purchase.


----------



## Royal Consort

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


Yes. When I initially bought Riviera I was eyeing VGF resale. I could buy direct at Riviera for the same price and so I did. This week I added on a small contract at VGF because VGF-resale is not competitive (hats off to Disney pricing VGF really well and competing with resale here). Then I paid and an hour later had my points loaded. 

Resale is great when there are substantial savings but there are some current resorts where this just isn't the case. It depends what resort, how big the contract etc.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Royal Consort said:


> It depends what resort, how big the contract etc.


And this was always true, but is even more true (truer?) now.

I used to have a long list of resale contracts that I thought were worth it... SSR, AKV, OKW, PVB, CCV, AUL.  ROFR has shot that to heck to the point that Aulani-with-a-desperate-seller is the only buy I'd consider right now.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> And this was always true, but is even more true (truer?) now.
> 
> I used to have a long list of resale contracts that I thought were worth it... SSR, AKV, OKW, PVB, CCV, AUL.  ROFR has shot that to heck to the point that Aulani-with-a-desperate-seller is the only buy I'd consider right now.



You wouldn’t buy OKW(E) or CCV resale?  Even at $130/$160 respectively I think resale for those two resorts (in addition to AUL) make sense. 

By the time there is another incentive on CCV, I’m guessing we would see a price increase that coincides with it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> You wouldn’t buy OKW(E) or CCV resale?  Even at $130/$160 respectively I think resale for those two resorts (in addition to AUL) make sense.
> 
> By the time there is another incentive on CCV, I’m guessing we would see a price increase that coincides with it.


I don't think OKWe gets through ROFR at $130.

CCV at $160 could work if you love CCV, but once you get up in that neighborhood, I'm probably holding out for Poly 2 Direct.  I expect "opening day" incentives for existing members to clock in somewhere around $180.


----------



## Ginamarie

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Awesome deal.  My own attempts at such a contract have been torpedoed by agent after agent haha. Though I am looking at less points so that might be part of it.


Keep trying!! Aulani definitely can be night at low prices. You just need to find the right seller.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Royal Consort said:


> Yes. When I initially bought Riviera I was eyeing VGF resale. I could buy direct at Riviera for the same price and so I did. This week I added on a small contract at VGF because VGF-resale is not competitive (hats off to Disney pricing VGF really well and competing with resale here). Then I paid and an hour later had my points loaded.
> 
> Resale is great when there are substantial savings but there are some current resorts where this just isn't the case. It depends what resort, how big the contract etc.


The initial VGF offering that they put out to current members back in March was pretty tempting.

And while I absolutely understand the mindset of buying resorts that are in active sales direct because the incentives are good, my mindset is the complete opposite. 

I was pumped for VGF to go into active sales because then I could actually try to hunt for a true bargain on the resale market and not have to worry as much about ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think OKWe gets through ROFR at $130.
> 
> CCV at $160 could work if you love CCV, but once you get up in that neighborhood, I'm probably holding out for Poly 2 Direct.  I expect "opening day" incentives for existing members to clock in somewhere around $180.


At that price, I’m also holding out for poly2. I guess I should thank my husband for saying no to BLT so I can save up for Poly points- lol.


----------



## mastersenton

RamblinWreck said:


> The initial VGF offering that they put out to current members back in March was pretty tempting.
> 
> And while I absolutely understand the mindset of buying resorts that are in active sales direct because the incentives are good, my mindset is the complete opposite.
> 
> I was pumped for VGF to go into active sales because then I could actually try to hunt for a true bargain on the resale market and not have to worry as much about ROFR.


I just feel like as of right now this is not the case. Sellers are asking too much for VGF and are not budging much on price. As of right now it’s not that much to buy direct VGF than resale.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> I need one of you guys to buy the $95 Aulani at Fidelity please.  I can't do June UY and it's bigger than I need.



Done! Nah, just kidding I would never stand in the way of your quest for lowball Aulani contracts


----------



## RamblinWreck

mastersenton said:


> I just feel like as of right now this is not the case. Sellers are asking too much for VGF and are not budging much on price. As of right now it’s not that much to buy direct VGF than resale.


You definitely have to put the work in to find the right seller, or just get lucky.

But check the front page of this thread. Several people have gotten some great deals on VGF since it went into active sales.


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> View attachment 669664


Ya, really!  If we keep the heat at 50 this winter (when it is -20), maybe we can pick up another contract...why waste 5K being warm?


----------



## mastersenton

RamblinWreck said:


> You definitely have to put the work in to find the right seller, or just get lucky.
> 
> But check the front page of this thread. Several people have gotten some great deals on VGF since it went into active sales.


Oh I agree with you but it makes things difficult when theirs not very many VGF contracts on the market and an even slimmer number of contracts with the use year you might be looking for. I sat down crunched the numbers for myself and figured out that direct is better for me on what I'm looking for. I was looking at Aulani and almost pulled the trigger on a resale contract but I couldn't get past the dues. So now I either decide buy VGF now or wait for poly.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Ginamarie said:


> Keep trying!! Aulani definitely can be night at low prices. You just need to find the right seller.


I honestly had zero plans to add on until POLY2 came out in a few years but some of these Aulani contracts are just so tempting. So far I'm striking out though.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Awesome deal.  My own attempts at such a contract have been torpedoed by agent after agent haha. Though I am looking at less points so that might be part of it.


Don't give up. It's a numbers game, but it's worth it. I've snagged AUL for $88pp, $90pp and $103pp in the last year. All around 200 point contracts.


----------



## Huskerpaul

SeasonneRose said:


> Do you ever feel like resale just isn't worth the hassle?  For what will ultimately amount (for me) a difference of $1600 over 42 years.
> 
> I guess if you are in no rush to get the points then fine, but if you want to book something before it's no longer available then it seem like more hassle than it's worth.  And I don't know how closing costs compare to buying direct??


For me the difference by BWV resale vs. Direct was over $20,000 spread over just 20 years.  So clearly a much different calculation than yours.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Huskerpaul said:


> For me the difference by BWV resale vs. Direct was over $20,000 spread over just 20 years.  So clearly a much different calculation than yours.


Not even spread over 20 years.  You realize those savings on the day you close.

A person who spends $30,000 on a resale contract on June 1 has the same points as a person who spends $50,000 on that same contract direct on June 1.  It doesn't take until 2042 for the savings to be realized because you're both holding an asset worth the same amount of money.

(Setting aside Riviera and future restrictions, which is more of a qualitative factor than a quantitative one.  That doesn't mean it's an irrelevant consideration, just one that can't really be measured.)


----------



## SeasonneRose

Huskerpaul said:


> For me the difference by BWV resale vs. Direct was over $20,000 spread over just 20 years.  So clearly a much different calculation than yours.


For $20k…definitely! But I’m buying vgf and the resale is just not that much off the price of direct.


----------



## hglenn

SeasonneRose said:


> For $20k…definitely! But I’m buying vgf and the resale is just not that much off the price of direct.


I think we all agree that resale is the only way to go in certain circumstances (BWV, BCV, etc.), however, other situations where direct makes the most sense due to various factors - some which are not financial...  wait time, blue card, RIV access, etc....  I agree, unless you can score VGF at sub $150/160, I'd go direct.


----------



## Jgc014

hglenn said:


> I think we all agree that resale is the only way to go in certain circumstances (BWV, BCV, etc.), however, other situations where direct makes the most sense due to various factors - some which are not financial...  wait time, blue card, RIV access, etc....  I agree, unless you can score VGF at sub $150/160, I'd go direct.


Agree - if you are trying to plan trips now, which it sounds like you are, and could get additional direct incentives for purchasing more VGF, which I think you said you could, I wouldn’t mess around with resale for a savings for $1600.


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16


Still waiting on ROFR... so frustrating.  Should have talked my wife into VGF2 direct (and maybe I still should).   We just wanted that 11 month BCV window too much.  I have decided I will not be doing resale in the future if it is a small add-on.  This BCV contract works out to less than $85/yr over 20yrs vs. direct.  I would rather have the points a month ago the more I think about it.  Oh, well.


----------



## hglenn

clarker99 said:


> Still waiting on ROFR... so frustrating.  Should have talked my wife into VGF2 direct (and maybe I still should).   We just wanted that 11 month BCV window too much.  I have decided I will not be doing resale in the future if it is a small add-on.  This BCV contract works out to less than $85/yr over 20yrs vs. direct.  I would rather have the points a month ago the more I think about it.  Oh, well.


I can appreciate your situation...  we are now on day 61 since we placed our bid. Was a relief to make it through ROFR (35 days) but the stages beyond that are just as frustrating...


----------



## wnielsen1

clarker99 said:


> Still waiting on ROFR... so frustrating.  Should have talked my wife into VGF2 direct (and maybe I still should).   We just wanted that 11 month BCV window too much.  I have decided I will not be doing resale in the future if it is a small add-on.  This BCV contract works out to less than $85/yr over 20yrs vs. direct.  I would rather have the points a month ago the more I think about it.  Oh, well.


They're not taking it, you just have to wait it out.


----------



## clarker99

wnielsen1 said:


> They're not taking it, you just have to wait it out.


Oh, I know they are not taking it and I will continue waiting   My last contract passed on day 21 and the whole process was 59days (Offer to points in account).  This is gonna be 75+ days assuming the seller signs closing docs immediately.  In 2022 we should be able to process this type of transaction almost immediately, like Disney themselves does.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> An Aulani naysayer who then says it will likely be the last contract he sells.
> 
> Now that is a new category of Aulani owner all by itself!
> 
> Wait. Could that be me too?


I know. I'm so full of $hit.  I was thrashing AUL for 2 years on these boards before I bought it.  But I've already explained why it made sense for me to buy a subsidized contract.  But I still stand by my views on the Hawaii economy and politics.  I just hope I'll be wrong.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I know. I'm so full of $hit.  I was thrashing AUL for 2 years on these boards before I bought it.  But I've already explained why it made sense for me to buy a subsidized contract.  But I still stand by my views on the Hawaii economy and politics.  I just hope I'll be wrong.


But even if the state went to hell, or the resort went to hell, they're still perfectly functional as 7 month SAP for WDW.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> But even if the state went to hell, or the resort went to hell, they're still perfectly functional as 7 month SAP for WDW.


Yes! I fully anticipate using my AUL SAP to book GVs and cabins at CCV in the near future!


----------



## MinnieSueB

RamblinWreck said:


> You definitely have to put the work in to find the right seller, or just get lucky.
> 
> But check the front page of this thread. Several people have gotten some great deals on VGF since it went into active sales.


Prices have really come down since I made my offer in March but that 1000 point VGF contract is still hanging around!  lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MinnieSueB said:


> Prices have really come down since I made my offer in March but that 1000 point VGF contract is still hanging around!  lol


It's listed for $180k.  With the current direct incentives, one can buy it direct for $187k for that many points.  I would say, the seller can maybe get someone to bite at $150-160pp?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> It's listed for $180k.  With the current direct incentives, one can buy it direct for $187k for that many points.  I would say, the seller can maybe get someone to bite at $150-160pp?


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10

I’m estimating we have about a 0% chance of passing


----------



## MinnieSueB

HIRyeDVC said:


> It's listed for $180k.  With the current direct incentives, one can buy it direct for $187k for that many points.  I would say, the seller can maybe get someone to bite at $150-160pp?


Oh, it would have to sell much lower.  We are talking 1,000 points!


----------



## hglenn

MinnieSueB said:


> Oh, it would have to sell much lower.  We are talking 1,000 points!


Yea, I was thinking closer to $100-$110 PP


----------



## FS1

We’re new here. We’ve been watching the DVC market for several years and just had our offer accepted.  Apparently, we were ROFRvengers before we knew they were a thing.  This offer was accepted almost immediately, so apparently they didn’t think it was too off base… though we have virtually no expectation of it passing. We aren’t in a hurry.

FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14


----------



## alohatok1986

Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays 2022 dues and dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20), sent 4/14, passed 5/13

!!! Glad I reached out to the broker today because apparently her email telling us we passed 4 days ago never got through to me. Hope I did it right, the price includes title fees etc


----------



## CaptainAmerica

alohatok1986 said:


> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays 2022 dues and dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20), sent 4/14, passed 5/13
> 
> !!! Glad I reached out to the broker today because apparently her email telling us we passed 4 days ago never got through to me. Hope I did it right, the price includes title fees etc


Stripped boi, but good price to get through.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10
> 
> I’m estimating we have about a 0% chance of passing


I would say you have a better chance that zero.  Only zero chance of passing ROFR if you don't submit it to RPFR.  Your chances have to be at least 1%


----------



## Straulin

Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17


----------



## Straulin

Straulin said:


> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17


Interestingly we received closing documents from the title company late in the day yesterday and the realtor contacted us today to let us know Disney waived ROFR.  So yesterday we were freaking out trying to figure out what it meant.


----------



## The_MT

alohatok1986 said:


> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays 2022 dues and dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20), sent 4/14, passed 5/13
> 
> !!! Glad I reached out to the broker today because apparently her email telling us we passed 4 days ago never got through to me. Hope I did it right, the price includes title fees etc


Nice, congrats! Gives me some hope for mine


----------



## Redheadprincess

Straulin said:


> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17


Congrats, great price, was this an international seller?  If not, this is an indication Disney may be finished with BCV for awhile and there are going to be some deals made as those 77 contracts sit for sale in the $170pp range.


----------



## Straulin

They were U.S. sellers (Jersey I think..can't remember off the top of my head.)


----------



## Redheadprincess

Straulin said:


> They were U.S. sellers (Jersey I think..can't remember off the top of my head.)


Good deal, we just passed in April on a BCV at $150pp and have a 2nd contract in ROFR at $145.


----------



## keirabella2012

suzking7 said:


> So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


I've had success by calling. Never worked for me via chat.


----------



## Redheadprincess

suzking7 said:


> So I can chat with DVC to have my points added?  I had no idea!


That is how I did it. I needed to wait until 24 hours after my membership loaded.


----------



## askb6410

askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17


----------



## Straulin

Redheadprincess said:


> Good deal, we just passed in April on a BCV at $150pp and have a 2nd contract in ROFR at $145.


Good luck.  Judging from our empty $140 pp, surely that one will pass too.


----------



## pks_domer

Congratulations to all those who got their good news today! Nice to see the range of contract sizes/price points/resorts making it through.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

I'm happy for all those BCV deals! I unfortunately bid higher for my contract that is currently in ROFR since signing on the 10th...


----------



## JoeDisney247365

StacyLovesDisney said:


> I'm happy for all those BCV deals! I unfortunately bid higher for my contract that is currently in ROFR since signing on the 10th...


Still a lot cheaper than direct I bet!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Still a lot cheaper than direct I bet!


true


----------



## Straulin

StacyLovesDisney said:


> I'm happy for all those BCV deals! I unfortunately bid higher for my contract that is currently in ROFR since signing on the 10th...


Either way, still way less than direct.


----------



## Newv88

Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10


----------



## gisele2

3 small VGF contracts on fidelity for 175$ pp.


----------



## dmcfa2504

We put in April 26 for our first contract. Every post on here I see from 4/17 and 4/18 make me excited! This wait…… 0/10 do not recommend.


----------



## Chuckdlc

dmcfa2504 said:


> We put in April 26 for our first contract. Every post on here I see from 4/17 and 4/18 make me excited! This wait…… 0/10 do not recommend.


Mine went in on April 29.  I am thinking that (based on the 3ish weeks a lot of responses seem to take) my Vero answer may come in the next couple of days.   Given that there are 30 2021 points left over, I'm anxious to get my hands on it.


----------



## The_MT

dmcfa2504 said:


> We put in April 26 for our first contract. Every post on here I see from 4/17 and 4/18 make me excited! This wait…… 0/10 do not recommend.


Solidarity! I’m April 26 too


----------



## Drewferin

April 19th camp here and starting to check my email several times a day...


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17

Not exactly unexpected from what we've seen the past week or so. I'll be back soon.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

This does not bode well for my $123 AKL contract

So sorry they took yours


----------



## cramtoer

cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17


----------



## mejones1115

Chuckdlc said:


> Mine went in on April 29.  I am thinking that (based on the 3ish weeks a lot of responses seem to take) my Vero answer may come in the next couple of days.   Given that there are 30 2021 points left over, I'm anxious to get my hands on it.


We're the 29th too.  We have 200 2021 points on ours that we're anxious to get our hands on.  But we still have our 50 point contract that passed on 04/22 that we are still waiting to close on that also has 19 2021 points.   We just bought our MNSSHP tickets so we need these points to make our reservations.  Its killer.  10/10 do not recommend resale haha    at least if you're a planner like I am an super impatient


----------



## TXdisneydad3

TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3


----------



## daisyduckismyqueen

$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18, passed 5/18

so freakin excited! super small as we only go 2-3 nights a year but figured if i had the cash on hand now might as well take a chance. it worked!


----------



## jennunc99

jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18


----------



## hglenn

jennunc99 said:


> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18


YEAH!  Congrats.  Look at those points coming in September!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The median 200 point Saratoga contract has been on the market for 29 days.  The median 100 point AKV contract has been on the market for 30 days.

That is very bad.


----------



## Stargazer65

daisyduckismyqueen said:


> $145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> so freakin excited! super small as we only go 2-3 nights a year but figured if i had the cash on hand now might as well take a chance. it worked!


That means I'm golden for my small $145 SSR resale that isn't near as good as yours.

I mean if they take mine, which doesn't even have points until next year, they'd be doing it just to be ornery.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> The median 200 point Saratoga contract has been on the market for 29 days.  The median 100 point AKV contract has been on the market for 30 days.
> 
> That is very bad.


At what price?  I feel like it is completely against human nature to "overpay" for something - even thought the concept of overpaying can be subjective.  I.e. Nobody wants to offer above asking price for a contract, yet knows that the asking price will be ROFR'd.  Leaves the seller in a pickle because they have almost zero control over the situation.  Lowering the price does not add value to the deal.....


----------



## hglenn

Stargazer65 said:


> That means I'm golden for my small $145 SSR resale that isn't near as good as yours.
> 
> I mean if they take mine, which doesn't even have points until next year, they'd be doing it just to be ornery.


I think $145 is a safe price for SSR.  Anything below $140 is not safe....


----------



## prncssjas

RamblinWreck said:


> You definitely have to put the work in to find the right seller, or just get lucky.
> 
> But check the front page of this thread. Several people have gotten some great deals on VGF since it went into active sales.


This makes me think I bid too high on my recent offer for VGF.   I put in $180 pp (asking price was $183). ugh...hopefully this means it will pass.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

For the kids in the back.



Q2 - Q1 = surplus, i.e. contracts that are going unsold


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16


Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18


----------



## Stargazer65

hglenn said:


> I think $145 is a safe price for SSR.  Anything below $140 is not safe....


Yeah that seems to be a threshold.  Supposedly they took one at 143, but I suspect it was probably a loaded contract with the seller paying dues.


----------



## hglenn

prncssjas said:


> This makes me think I bid too high on my recent offer for VGF.   I put in $180 pp (asking price was $183). ugh...hopefully this means it will pass.


DVD isn't taking VGF right now due to active sales...  not to say they absolutely wouldn't take one in extreme circumstances.... But I'd say you're golden.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> I think $145 is a safe price for SSR.  Anything below $140 is not safe....


When I go to sell my SSR, I'm going to use a Name Your Own Price model.  Anything above $120, first offer gets it, no negotiation necessary.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> When I go to sell my SSR, I'm going to use a Name Your Own Price model.  Anything above $120, first offer gets it, no negotiation necessary.


How do you suppose the broker will list that...?  "Seller just wants it gone. Make Offer"


----------



## prncssjas

hglenn said:


> DVD isn't taking VGF right now due to active sales...  not to say they absolutely wouldn't take one in extreme circumstances.... But I'd say you're golden.


I sure hope so! I was afraid of losing it to ROFR like my last SS offer...but I think I could have gone lower than $180!  LOL!!


----------



## hglenn

prncssjas said:


> I sure hope so! I was afraid of losing it to ROFR like my last SS offer...but I think I could have gone lower than $180!  LOL!!


Probably - but unless you bought like 500 points, it likely doesn't amount to a significant amount.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> How do you suppose the broker will list that...?  "Seller just wants it gone. Make Offer"


I was just going to DM everyone in this thread.

JOKE JOKE, this is a JOKE.  This post is brought to you by our sponsors at The World of DVC.  DVCResaleMarket,com, DVCRentalStore.com, and of course our friends at Monera Financial.


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> I was just going to DM everyone in this thread.
> 
> JOKE JOKE, this is a JOKE.  This post is brought to you by our sponsors at The World of DVC.  DVCResaleMarket,com, DVCRentalStore.com, and of course our friends at Monera Financial.


Just use the mailing group ALL and it will hit everyone connected to the internet


----------



## MinnieSueB

prncssjas said:


> I sure hope so! I was afraid of losing it to ROFR like my last SS offer...but I think I could have gone lower than $180!  LOL!!


No worries!  You are golden!


----------



## jennunc99

Huskerpaul said:


> For me the difference by BWV resale vs. Direct was over $20,000 spread over just 20 years.  So clearly a much different calculation than yours.


Same.  We saved 40% (nearly $20K) on BWV so was totally worth it to go through hassle of resale.


----------



## jennunc99

dmcfa2504 said:


> We put in April 26 for our first contract. Every post on here I see from 4/17 and 4/18 make me excited! This wait…… 0/10 do not recommend.


Our 4/20 contract just passed today (5/18).  Good luck.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Now I’m not sure if I hope ours passes ROFR or gets taken so I can bid lower on another one…. Lol


----------



## bryaalre

Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18

Was hoping this would pass but I guess not.


----------



## The_MT

bryaalre said:


> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> Was hoping this would pass but I guess not.


Wow they made you wait so long before they took it!


----------



## Drewferin

Woot, passed and got Mason Title docs this morning before Fidelity email, lol.. Not that I was worried ROFR would take a smaller Riviera contract... 

Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18


----------



## Chuckdlc

bryaalre said:


> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> Was hoping this would pass but I guess not.


Wow they made you wait so long before they took it!

Like Quote Reply
Report


I agree.  That is awful that you had to wait that long only to have them take it.


----------



## bryaalre

The_MT said:


> Wow they made you wait so long before they took it!


Its not a big deal.  It would have been nicer to know a week or two earlier but now Ill just put another offer in and wait again.


----------



## RamblinWreck

prncssjas said:


> This makes me think I bid too high on my recent offer for VGF.   I put in $180 pp (asking price was $183). ugh...hopefully this means it will pass.


It will almost assuredly pass!

You probably did bid too high to start if it was listed at $183. But if it was the right contract for you, then you still did fine. VGF contracts on the resale market are not very plentiful, and the difference you paid up front won't matter much in the long run.


----------



## prncssjas

RamblinWreck said:


> It will almost assuredly pass!
> 
> You probably did bid too high to start if it was listed at $183. But if it was the right contract for you, then you still did fine. VGF contracts on the resale market are not very plentiful, and the difference you paid up front won't matter much in the long run.


Ah thank you! I was in such a hurry to offer on another contract since the prior one was taken through ROFR. Agreed that VGF contracts in the DEC use year are sparse and it was a 154 point contract with full points for 2022 and 2023 so I jumped on it. As much as I wanted a "deal," I wanted to have a VGF contract done.


----------



## kboo

MinnieSueB said:


> Prices have really come down since I made my offer in March but that 1000 point VGF contract is still hanging around!  lol





HIRyeDVC said:


> It's listed for $180k.  With the current direct incentives, one can buy it direct for $187k for that many points.  I would say, the seller can maybe get someone to bite at $150-160pp?


Back when I was buying in 2018-2019, there was a 1000+pt VGF contract that was asking $125k. I never found out who bought it, but it apparently was not ROFR'd.


----------



## Bea

daisyduckismyqueen said:


> $145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> so freakin excited! super small as we only go 2-3 nights a year but figured if i had the cash on hand now might as well take a chance. it worked!


This is encouraging. We are waiting for on a 50 point SSR @144/point, Dec UY. I don’t enjoy the waiting game so wanted something I knew would have a good chance of passing.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Bea said:


> This is encouraging. We are waiting for on a 50 point SSR @144/point, Dec UY. I don’t enjoy the waiting game so wanted something I knew would have a good chance of passing.


We are waiting on 100@ $138 at SSR with only 50 pts this year and I thought I had a decent shot but am getting nervous now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

This is why there are so many resale listings not being bought.  Everyone is buying direct!  Disney sold 310,866 points in April, the most since 2013.  Yes, it's mostly from VGF2 sales but Riviera also had a strong month, selling 93k+ points, the strongest since before the pandemic.  Disney strategically exercising ROFR and giving massive incentives on active resorts is squeezing the resale market.  

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...-help-drive-strong-direct-sales-in-april-2022


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is why there are so many resale listings not being bought.  Everyone is buying direct!  Disney sold 310,866 points in April, the most since 2013.  Yes, it's mostly from VGF2 sales but Riviera also had a strong month, selling 93k+ points, the strongest since before the pandemic.  Disney strategically exercising ROFR and giving massive incentives on active resorts is squeezing the resale market.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...-help-drive-strong-direct-sales-in-april-2022


I don't know about "massive" incentives.  They're decent.  They've been way better.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lol VGF outselling RIV 2-to-1.

Bye, bye resale restrictions (and hello Poly 2 being an expansion of PVB rather than its own association).

And it warms my heart that they only sold 3 BCV contracts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't know about "massive" incentives.  They're decent.  They've been way better.


I knew you were going to key in on that! OK, it was an exaggeration.  But the numbers don't lie.  The average contract size bought for VGF2 direct was 160 points.  At that range,  you're only getting $6 off the regular price of $207pp.   Even with that, people are choosing to buy direct over resale, even though VFG2 fell under the old condo association.  I think Disney maybe winning the battle in creating FOMO within potential resale buyers.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> ...people are choosing to buy direct over resale, even though VFG2 fell under the old condo association.


People are choosing to buy VGF2 direct BECAUSE VGF2 falls under the old condo association.

People hate the resale restrictions.  Disney introduced them to crack down on resale but they stepped on their own toes and made RIV direct unappealing instead.  Now that people have a non-RIV option that isn't Aulani, they're flocking to it.


----------



## hglenn

HIRyeDVC said:


> I knew you were going to key in on that! OK, it was an exaggeration.  But the numbers don't lie.  The average contract size bought for VGF2 direct was 160 points.  At that range,  you're only getting $6 off the regular price of $207pp.   Even with that, people are choosing to buy direct over resale, even though VFG2 fell under the old condo association.  I think Disney maybe winning the battle in creating FOMO within potential resale buyers.


There were no discounts for new members for VGF until 175 pts - so were new members more willing to buy into VGF without incentives than RIV with?  As a matter of fact, for new members you have to buy 300 VGF points to exceed the PPP discount at RIV for just 150 pts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are choosing to buy VGF2 direct BECAUSE VGF2 falls under the old condo association.
> 
> People hate the resale restrictions.  Disney introduced them to crack down on resale but they stepped on their own toes and made RIV direct unappealing instead.  Now that people have a non-RIV option that isn't Aulani, they're flocking to it.


Agree. Still doesn't explain why people would choose to buy VGF DIRECT at $201pp, when they can probably get it for $160pp on the current resale market.  I'm with you that I wish the restrictions go away, but I don't think VGF outselling RIV 2-1 is a good indication that they will.  I think Disney is ok selling Riviera at the current pace, while still making strong sales with cheap additions like VGF2 and Poly2.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hglenn said:


> There were no discounts for new members for VGF until 175 pts - so were new members more willing to buy into VGF without incentives than RIV with?  As a matter of fact, for new members you have to buy 300 VGF points to exceed the PPP discount at RIV for just 150 pts.


This adds to my point.  People are willing to buy VFG direct at much higher prices than whatever is available on the resale market.  I think this trend might encourage Disney to keep the resale restrictions going because it might be boosting their direct sales.


----------



## The_MT

HIRyeDVC said:


> This adds to my point.  People are willing to buy VFG direct at much higher prices than whatever is available on the resale market.  I think this trend might encourage Disney to keep the resale restrictions going because it might be boosting their direct sales.


I think the average DVC buyer knows nothing about resale and would be too intimidated by the process.


----------



## hglenn

HIRyeDVC said:


> This adds to my point.  People are willing to buy VFG direct at much higher prices than whatever is available on the resale market.  I think this trend might encourage Disney to keep the resale restrictions going because it might be boosting their direct sales.


I don't know about "much higher than resale market"...  for VGF - the resale market was around $180+ when VGF2 became available. Posted prices are still fairly high even if they could be (should be) negotiated down....  Even now, the lowest price I'm seeing on the board sponsor site is $165 per point and highest at $195.  I've also see where a number of VGF owners have pulled their contracts and are going to wait out the VGF2 sales when resale prices will go back up...  I don't think that going direct on VGF is that much of a stretch over resale as most of the other resorts.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Agree. Still doesn't explain why people would choose to buy VGF DIRECT at $201pp, when they can probably get it for $160pp on the current resale market.  I'm with you that I wish the restrictions go away, but I don't think VGF outselling RIV 2-1 is a good indication that they will.  I think Disney is ok selling Riviera at the current pace, while still making strong sales with cheap additions like VGF2 and Poly2.


Disney is probably okay selling RIV at the current pace _because _VGF2 and Poly2 will sell out quickly.  They wouldn't be okay, for example, selling Poly2 at a RIV pace.

I also think people have gotten way carried away with the "cheap additions" narrative.  I think a lot of y'all either overestimate how much it costs to build something from scratch or underestimate how much it costs to gut and flip existing buildings.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hglenn said:


> I don't know about "much higher than resale market"...  for VGF - the resale market was around $180+ when VGF2 became available. Posted prices are still fairly high even if they could be (should be) negotiated down....  Even now, the lowest price I'm seeing on the board sponsor site is $165 per point and highest at $195.  I've also see where a number of VGF owners have pulled their contracts and are going to wait out the VGF2 sales when resale prices will go back up...  I don't think that going direct on VGF is that much of a stretch over resale as most of the other resorts.


I agree.  Choosing to buy direct largely depends on which resort we're talking about.  In the case of VGF, it totally makes sense to go direct right now.  Not so much for BCV and BWV.  If I was a VGF owner looking to sell, I would definitely wait it out until VGF direct sells out.  But I feel bad for those that might need to sell right now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney is probably okay selling RIV at the current pace _because _VGF2 and Poly2 will sell out quickly.  They wouldn't be okay, for example, selling Poly2 at a RIV pace.
> 
> I also think people have gotten way carried away with the "cheap additions" narrative.  I think a lot of y'all either overestimate how much it costs to build something from scratch or underestimate how much it costs to gut and flip existing buildings.


I think you and I are saying the same thing.  Except, I DO believe refurbishing an existing building (VGF2) is much cheaper than building from scratch (Riviera).  Though, Poly2 might fall somewhere in the middle.


----------



## mejones1115

bryaalre said:


> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> Was hoping this would pass but I guess not.


It's something with AKV...we waited the same for ours back in March/April at $141 a point at 160 and they took ours.  It was awful...but funny enough we had submitted a 50 Pointer 2 weeks after that one was submitted and heard that it had passed before we found out that they took that one.  We are now onto our second try (2 and a half weeks in) this time we went for an international seller.  Hoping it doesn't take quite so long so we can get our hands on our 21 points and use them up.


----------



## disneyforsix

HIRyeDVC said:


> The average contract size bought for VGF2 direct was 160 points.  At that range,  you're only getting $6 off the regular price of $207pp.


That specific stat maybe somewhat skewed considering many owners may have split their larger point purchases into smaller contracts.  I know I did (and was able to get the owner pricing with the larger discount), so that I have multiple 100 point contracts vs one large one in case we choose to sell or divide between our kids.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

disneyforsix said:


> That specific stat maybe somewhat skewed considering many owners may have split their larger point purchases into smaller contracts.  I know I did (and was able to get the owner pricing with the larger discount), so that I have multiple 100 point contracts vs one large one in case we choose to sell or divide between our kids.


you're probably right.  I Just took the average from all the points sold divided by the number of contracts.  you're point would provide basically zero discounts, and yet, more people are choosing to buy direct.  I'm not saying that this is the end of resale.  I'm only pointing out that the resale restriction FOMO tactic might be working in Disney's favor which will lead to the resale restrictions not going away.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

disneyforsix said:


> That specific stat maybe somewhat skewed considering many owners may have split their larger point purchases into smaller contracts.  I know I did (and was able to get the owner pricing with the larger discount), so that I have multiple 100 point contracts vs one large one in case we choose to sell or divide between our kids.


That is extremely uncommon.

It's smart, but it's extremely uncommon.


----------



## disneyforsix

CaptainAmerica said:


> That is extremely uncommon.
> 
> It's smart, but it's extremely uncommon.


Perhaps - but for pre-sales at least, I can see it being more applicable since prior owners may have a better understanding of when and why to do that.  A little more on the closing costs = larger combined discounts and more flexibility in the future if needed. 

But agreed - I don't see that happening so much with new owners.


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> That is extremely uncommon.
> 
> It's smart, but it's extremely uncommon.



Its uncommon for new members but for current members it’s not. I got 200 points and split them in 4 equals size contracts.


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> That is extremely uncommon.
> 
> It's smart, but it's extremely uncommon.


I imagine it is certainly uncommon for the new, direct-only buyer but the type that are more educated to the nuances are probably far more likely to do it. If you are adding on 150 or less it probably doesn't make sense but for me, I split 300 into 125 (for the luggage)/75/50/50. I would show at an average of 75 even though its a discount for 300 @ $179pp.

There is a very fair point that resale restriction can drive purchases at non-restricted properties. The $179 direct is only worth it to me BECAUSE of resale restrictions on RIV and future. I'm never going on a cruise or trading out to any of the other bad point deals. I already get my discounts through an AP. They have stripped enough "perks" out of DVC in general that the ONLY reason left to buy direct is resale restrictions on other resorts!


----------



## heather2328

heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18


----------



## Stargazer65

heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18


Brand new resort and it's selling below SSR. Good deal for Riviera folks.


----------



## dmcfa2504

jennunc99 said:


> Our 4/20 contract just passed today (5/18).  Good luck.


Inching closer to the 26th!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Cyberc1978 said:


> Its uncommon for new members but for current members it’s not. I got 200 points and split them in 4 equals size contracts.





DKZB said:


> I imagine it is certainly uncommon for the new, direct-only buyer but the type that are more educated to the nuances are probably far more likely to do it. If you are adding on 150 or less it probably doesn't make sense but for me, I split 300 into 125 (for the luggage)/75/50/50. I would show at an average of 75 even though its a discount for 300 @ $179pp.
> 
> There is a very fair point that resale restriction can drive purchases at non-restricted properties. The $179 direct is only worth it to me BECAUSE of resale restrictions on RIV and future. I'm never going on a cruise or trading out to any of the other bad point deals. I already get my discounts through an AP. They have stripped enough "perks" out of DVC in general that the ONLY reason left to buy direct is resale restrictions on other resorts!


The average ROFR thread poster is smarter and better informed than 99% of DVC members.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is why there are so many resale listings not being bought.  Everyone is buying direct!  Disney sold 310,866 points in April, the most since 2013.  Yes, it's mostly from VGF2 sales but Riviera also had a strong month, selling 93k+ points, the strongest since before the pandemic.  Disney strategically exercising ROFR and giving massive incentives on active resorts is squeezing the resale market.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...-help-drive-strong-direct-sales-in-april-2022


It’s the incentives program. I looked twice at buying GFV and I wasn’t even looking to own there!

I’m not sure it will last unless they start offering some new incentives programs (they’re buying enough contracts that they probably can do this!)


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are choosing to buy VGF2 direct BECAUSE VGF2 falls under the old condo association.
> 
> People hate the resale restrictions.  Disney introduced them to crack down on resale but they stepped on their own toes and made RIV direct unappealing instead.  Now that people have a non-RIV option that isn't Aulani, they're flocking to it.


People are likely buying VGF2 because they like the resort and it was offered at a great price with decent incentives. 

There is no actual evidence to suggest that people buy VGF over RIV because of restrictions. That's a popular theory here, for sure. There's probably ten other independent variables as to why someone chooses to buy one resort over another.

I think it is still wishful thinking to assume the restrictions are going away any time soon.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol VGF outselling RIV 2-to-1.
> 
> Bye, bye resale restrictions (and hello Poly 2 being an expansion of PVB rather than its own association).
> 
> And it warms my heart that they only sold 3 BCV contracts.



Except new buyers made up only 43k of sales. While we don’t know how many of the 93k in RIV sales were new, I’d bet it was similar if not more because we know current owners don’t like it.  

So, not sure it’s a slam dunk yet that restrictions need to go. Need a few more of info that doesn’t include any data from a month solely for current owners


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

Waiting on disney for the member id after closing on a contract... cannot login to see availability in the first week of august... can anyone offer insight on what is available that first week of august?


----------



## DKZB

1stTimeLongTime said:


> Waiting on disney for the member id after closing on a contract... cannot login to see availability in the first week of august... can anyone offer insight on what is available that first week of august?


I use https://tools.dvcvacations.com/points-calculator
I find it is a pretty good tool.


----------



## The_MT

1stTimeLongTime said:


> Waiting on disney for the member id after closing on a contract... cannot login to see availability in the first week of august... can anyone offer insight on what is available that first week of august?


I'm happy to look. You can send me a DM with room type and resort that you're looking for.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> It’s the incentives program. I looked twice at buying GFV and I wasn’t even looking to own there!
> 
> I’m not sure it will last unless they start offering some new incentives programs (they’re buying enough contracts that they probably can do this!)


I don't think it will last either.  The way the economy and the markets are heading, Disney (and resale sellers) will be hard pressed to find many buyers with cash lying around.


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

DKZB said:


> I use https://tools.dvcvacations.com/points-calculator
> I find it is a pretty good tool.


Thank you!


----------



## JKS DVC

JKS DVC said:


> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20



JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17

Now to decide if I should bid on another AKV contract or just wait it out for VDH direct...I'm a yearly Disneyland vacationer, but like the idea of having something smallish for Disney World every 2-3 years or so. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The_MT

I'm the next one up for AKL after the 4/20 submissions. Hope I'll be put out of my misery soon. It's a win for me either way. If I don't get it (99% sure I won't) I already started making other plans for the money and my real goal is Disneyland Tower anyway!


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$174-$9590-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 5/18


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4

Awaiting my bad news from ROFR monster but if it passes it’s a heck of a deal in my eyes


----------



## DisMagicMa

DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18


----------



## Chuckdlc

So for anyone who is getting theirs taken, are you going to stay with the same resort for your next offer or try something different?   I am pretty confidentish that my VB contract will be ok, but as my answer is now getting close (sent on 4/29), I'm starting to ask myself whether I would go big on VB points again or go smaller and just eat the minimum $144 price tag somewhere else (with lower MFs).


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Is it looking like the next fire sale will be AKL?


----------



## The_MT

Chuckdlc said:


> So for anyone who is getting theirs taken, are you going to stay with the same resort for your next offer or try something different?   I am pretty confidentish that my VB contract will be ok, but as my answer is now getting close (sent on 4/29), I'm starting to ask myself whether I would go big on VB points again or go smaller and just eat the minimum $144 price tag somewhere else (with lower MFs).


I kinda wanna keep offering and forcing Disney to buy all these contracts. It helps the sellers too. It will give me something to do that costs me nothing


----------



## gskywalker

kboo said:


> Back when I was buying in 2018-2019, there was a 1000+pt VGF contract that was asking $125k. I never found out who bought it, but it apparently was not ROFR'd.


It still makes me regret not buying that Aulani subsidized dues 1200 pt contract which sold for $80 pp at the same time I bought my non subsidized 150 pt $70 pp contract.   Instead of buying it and bay lake(this year) I am pretty sure I would have loved the giant one.   Would be a fortune in dues but wouldn't ever be lacking points


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Chuckdlc said:


> So for anyone who is getting theirs taken, are you going to stay with the same resort for your next offer or try something different?   I am pretty confidentish that my VB contract will be ok, but as my answer is now getting close (sent on 4/29), I'm starting to ask myself whether I would go big on VB points again or go smaller and just eat the minimum $144 price tag somewhere else (with lower MFs).


Same resort. Same offer. 
AKV $130pp, seller pays mf, need all 22 & 23 points. Bonus for banked 21 points.


----------



## RachStu

It’s frustrating to see all of these reasonably highly priced AKV contracts being taken yet whilst knowing that sellers are still receiving ridiculously low offers from buyers ($100pp and $113pp for AKV by way of example). Why waste time on making offers that will obviously be taken? The only one to benefit at that price level is Disney.


----------



## Chuckdlc

MickeyismyCat said:


> Same resort. Same offer.
> AKV $130pp, seller pays mf, need all 22 & 23 points. Bonus for banked 21 points.


Seller pays MF even with the points all available in the current use year?    I've got to up my offer game for the next one.  I did underbid by a couple hundred and there were some 2021 points but I didn't have the courage to insist the sell pays the mf.


----------



## Matty B13

RachStu said:


> It’s frustrating to see all of these reasonably highly priced AKV contracts being taken yet whilst knowing that sellers are still receiving ridiculously low offers from buyers ($100pp and $113pp for AKV by way of example). Why waste time on making offers that will obviously be taken? The only one to benefit at that price level is Disney.


Because if it goes through you are saving almost $100/point.  Eventually one will slip through, usually DVC slows down ROFR in the Fall.  If you don't need the points right away, there is no need to pay an extra $20-$30/point more.  We are also in a buyers market with a ton of resale contract out there, so unless you need the points right away, just keep bidding.


----------



## lkpat1983

UPDATE! PASSED!!! ESTOPPEL ALSO ISSUED!!!


lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24-SELLER PAYS 2022 DUE- sent 4/14, passed 5/19


----------



## hglenn

Chuckdlc said:


> Seller pays MF even with the points all available in the current use year?    I've got to up my offer game for the next one.  I did underbid by a couple hundred and there were some 2021 points but I didn't have the courage to insist the sell pays the mf.


I would add that the seller also benefits because if they are accepting an offer below ROFR they want to sell it. But I hear what you're saying...  Seems AKV is one of DVD's targets right now.  I'm sure we'll find out why soon enough...


----------



## SarahC97

SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17


----------



## DKZB

hglenn said:


> I would add that the seller also benefits because if they are accepting an offer below ROFR they want to sell it. But I hear what you're saying...  Seems AKV is one of DVD's targets right now.  I'm sure we'll find out why soon enough...


I agree, as a seller who is not in a desperate need to sell, I have the luxury of waiting for a price i feel good about. It helps me that I sell privately so the commission savings means a really fair price to buyers. My goal is to sell right at the line of pass/taken. I think that is most fair to all concerned. 

Other sellers just want out and an offer, any offer, is helpful.

Buyers should offer whatever they are willing to pay. It is up to sellers to determine if that works for them or not.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Redheadprincess

Redheadprincess said:


> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, PASSED 5/18


UPDATE:  passed on our second BCV coctract.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol VGF outselling RIV 2-to-1.
> 
> Bye, bye resale restrictions (and hello Poly 2 being an expansion of PVB rather than its own association).
> 
> And it warms my heart that they only sold 3 BCV contracts.


Confident enough to start lowballing Riv resale?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

wnielsen1 said:


> Confident enough to start lowballing Riv resale?


I hate RIV and I don't like heavy points charts for SAP.  You end up with weird stuff like: 100 point contract, a week at RIV is 125 points so you have to borrow to hold your dates.  But then when you try to do the 7 month dance for Kidani Standard that's only 100 points, there's no way to un-borrow those 25 points and your UY management is all out of whack.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Redheadprincess said:


> UPDATE:  passed on our second BCV coctract.



Inching closer to those of us who were sent on 4/26 and 4/29.  I've had it in my head for two weeks that I would hear on 5/20.  I may end up being correct.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Chuckdlc said:


> So for anyone who is getting theirs taken, are you going to stay with the same resort for your next offer or try something different?   I am pretty confidentish that my VB contract will be ok, but as my answer is now getting close (sent on 4/29), I'm starting to ask myself whether I would go big on VB points again or go smaller and just eat the minimum $144 price tag somewhere else (with lower MFs).


We are on our 4th contract at AKV, and awaiting ROFR.  I think we would continue to submit offers for AKV because we love the resort, but also because we feel we are getting the most bang for our buck out of the resort.


----------



## RachStu

DKZB said:


> I agree, as a seller who is not in a desperate need to sell, I have the luxury of waiting for a price i feel good about. It helps me that I sell privately so the commission savings means a really fair price to buyers. My goal is to sell right at the line of pass/taken. I think that is most fair to all concerned.
> 
> Other sellers just want out and an offer, any offer, is helpful.
> 
> Buyers should offer whatever they are willing to pay. It is up to sellers to determine if that works for them or not.
> 
> Just my $0.02


I have been doing the same and trying to sell privately as the agent I’ve listed with hasn’t received any offers yet. It’s the private offers that have been for unrealistic amounts ($100 pp and $113 pp - the latter inclusive of all costs and fees). Luckily we have the luxury of time and don’t need to sell, but I have found receiving what I deem to be silly offers rather irritating, particularly when the potential purchaser then tries to engage in an exchange about why their offer is a fair one. I guess that’s something you don’t have to put up when just listing with a broker. Either that or I need to find a better marketplace for a private sale than the one I’ve currently tried.


----------



## wdw4rfam

CaptainAmerica said:


> The average ROFR thread poster is smarter and better informed than 99% of DVC members.


And smarter than some brokers. (I’m looking at you broker from the largest reseller out there who told me don’t worry an OKW extended at $125 per point will go through because it’s already extended so disney can’t extend it again…)lol


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> UPDATE:  passed on our second BCV coctract.


YEAH!!!  You're killing it on those BCV contracts! Congrats!


----------



## eticketplease

wdw4rfam said:


> And smarter than some brokers. (I’m looking at you broker from the largest reseller out there who told me don’t worry an OKW extended at $125 per point will go through because it’s already extended so disney can’t extend it again…)lol


Maybe the original 42 would pass but I can't believe they thought an extended would go for that low. smh


----------



## superlarz

superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12


----------



## Ginamarie

RachStu said:


> It’s frustrating to see all of these reasonably highly priced AKV contracts being taken yet whilst knowing that sellers are still receiving ridiculously low offers from buyers ($100pp and $113pp for AKV by way of example). Why waste time on making offers that will obviously be taken? The only one to benefit at that price level is Disney.


Because sometimes they get through!
If you’re not in a rush to get more points, hunting for the bargain is fun (and may be profitable).


----------



## Ginamarie

Double posted by mistake- but to answer if I’d keep chasing the same resort- yes. I’m getting more picky though and it has to be the right use year and the right number of points and the right price. Luckily, I’m in no rush for points right now. I still have 2022 points that I’ll probably be banking to use next year and plenty more coming in 2023.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> Because sometimes they get through!
> If you’re not in a rush to get more points, hunting for the bargain is fun (and may be profitable).


Especially when you consider that not all brokers disclose who is and isn't an international seller.


----------



## RachStu

Hmmm, so the international sellers get shafted with a low price and 15% withholding tax (FIRTPA) which they then have to pay a separate agent to claim back with no guarantee they will get it back. Perhaps it’s better from a sellers perspective not to disclose the fact if you are international. Either that or I’m just in a grumpy mood today


----------



## Toadismydriver

toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18


----------



## The_MT

Chuckdlc said:


> Inching closer to those of us who were sent on 4/26 and 4/29.  I've had it in my head for two weeks that I would hear on 5/20.  I may end up being correct.


i'm 4/26 - i'd love to hear on 5/20!


----------



## hglenn

RachStu said:


> Hmmm, so the international sellers get shafted with a low price and 15% withholding tax (FIRTPA) which they then have to pay a separate agent to claim back with no guarantee they will get it back. Perhaps it’s better from a sellers perspective not to disclose the fact if you are international. Either that or I’m just in a grumpy mood today


You always have the right to refuse an offer...  I wouldn't say you get shafted but you probably get offers under ROFR floor.  I guess it just depends on how long you want to wait.  If I were int'l I would be saying that but also holding the line on my price so long as it's reasonable. I definitely think there are buyers out there who are willing to pay a fair price (approx ROFR value) with the perceived peace of mind that it's going to get through due to int'l seller....  Just my opinion...


----------



## Jay_Disney

Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
 

Seller banked the 74 points from 2021 for me into 2022. Estoppel issued at the same time! I'm so excited this passed!


----------



## Sandisw

Flynn's Gal said:


> Is it looking like the next fire sale will be AKL?



I think that the strong numbers for direct sales at both RIV and VGF, put any fire sales on the back burner for the time being.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I think that the strong numbers for direct sales at both RIV and VGF, put any fire sales on the back burner for the time being.


They gotta do something with these ROFRs they're gobbling up.

They sold 3 Beach Club contracts last month.  They've bought back 35 year-to-date just from DVC Resale Market alone.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> They gotta do something with these ROFRs they're gobbling up.



Maybe they want to earn back money they lost from giving away all those points during the pandemic to give owners "extensions".  Gobbling them up allows them to put more rooms into cash inventory?

At least until they need to fire sale something...as I have mentioned a lot, prior to the pandemic, they didn't have sold out resort incentives...they didn't need them...

And, any unsold inventory they hold...which is what points become when they are taken from ROFR, are not subject to dues for the operating costs....


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Chuckdlc said:


> Inching closer to those of us who were sent on 4/26 and 4/29.  I've had it in my head for two weeks that I would hear on 5/20.  I may end up being correct.


Same! I'm a 4/29 person as well...I figured I'd hear late next week into early June!


----------



## The_MT

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they want to earn back money they lost from giving away all those points during the pandemic to give owners "extensions".  Gobbling them up allows them to put more rooms into cash inventory?
> 
> At least until they need to fire sale something...as I have mentioned a lot, prior to the pandemic, they didn't have sold out resort incentives...they didn't need them...
> 
> And, any unsold inventory they hold...which is what points become when they are taken from ROFR, are not subject to dues for the operating costs....


I also think that they are working hard to keep the resale prices high and will continue raising direct prices in preparation for the release of the new Disneyland Tower.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they want to earn back money they lost from giving away all those points during the pandemic to give owners "extensions".  Gobbling them up allows them to put more rooms into cash inventory?
> 
> At least until they need to fire sale something...as I have mentioned a lot, prior to the pandemic, they didn't have sold out resort incentives...they didn't need them...
> 
> And, any unsold inventory they hold...which is what points become when they are taken from ROFR, are not subject to dues for the operating costs....


So this has been my thought too... maybe the point pool overflow problem can be solved if they buy back up the points without the intention of reselling just to bring things back into balance?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Parkhopperplanner said:


> So this has been my thought too... maybe the point pool overflow problem can be solved if they buy back up the points without the intention of reselling just to bring things back into balance?


I don't think they need to.  Allowing existing members to book declared-but-not-sold VGF2 rooms, combined with VGF2 owners not getting 2021 UY points, should have the same effect.


----------



## tfc3rid

Just a note from a lurker who loves the discussion on this thread and thinks the data is terrific. Plotting my first add on since 2002 but likely to go for 75 at Disneyland Tower but would love a value contract at something expiring 2054 and later.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they want to earn back money they lost from giving away all those points during the pandemic to give owners "extensions".  Gobbling them up allows them to put more rooms into cash inventory?
> 
> At least until they need to fire sale something...as I have mentioned a lot, prior to the pandemic, they didn't have sold out resort incentives...they didn't need them...
> 
> And, any unsold inventory they hold...which is what points become when they are taken from ROFR, are not subject to dues for the operating costs....



This is very valid point which many of us forget from time to time.  Disney likely is seeing increased demand for cash stays and is simply using the points for that.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Quick question for those of you who are experienced.  So I'm going to get my notification that I passed ROFR soon (I think).  When I do, will the title company reach out to me and say hey, we're going to be closing (ie sending you closing docs) in the next couple of days or on X date?   I'm just wondering if I'll have a couple of days (3-4) to get my cash to close organized?


----------



## keirabella2012

davidl81 said:


> Update,
> My paperwork came in from DVC today, so it was one day after scheduled closing day.  The wife and I will get it all signed and notarized this weekend.


This is good news! I've been trying to follow how this is going for you! Disney bought mine and my closing date isn't until June 7.
Did you receive this via email? I get so many Disney emails, I hope I don't delete it by accident. LOL


----------



## hglenn

Chuckdlc said:


> Quick question for those of you who are experienced.  So I'm going to get my notification that I passed ROFR soon (I think).  When I do, will the title company reach out to me and say hey, we're going to be closing (ie sending you closing docs) in the next couple of days or on X date?   I'm just wondering if I'll have a couple of days (3-4) to get my cash to close organized?


Based on my experience, you'll have a lot of time...  Like a lot...  several weeks.  And you won't get any firm dates... You'll get references like "soon" or ASAP... 

I'm obviously a little salty about my current experience - hopefully yours is better.  I have seen others close very swiftly!  Regardless, you'll have time to get your stuff in order.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Ok good.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be one of those things where they email me at 2:00 pm and say wire the cash by 5:00 pm.   Aside from that it's fine.


----------



## KPeterso

Chuckdlc said:


> Ok good.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be one of those things where they email me at 2:00 pm and say wire the cash by 5:00 pm.   Aside from that it's fine.



That definitely will not happen. I had to move around money in December for a contract I was buying and it took a little longer than I expected. I just let the broker know it would take a few extra days, and it was no problem. My closing date in the contract was late January, but since rofr was only about 3 weeks, we were able to move it up to close before the end of the year even with my small delay moving money around. Remember, the seller actually has to get their closing documents notarized so sometimes it takes them a little longer to complete their portion. Based on what I read here, I wait to wire the money until I know the seller's documents have been received by the title company.


----------



## Stargazer65

Chuckdlc said:


> Ok good.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be one of those things where they email me at 2:00 pm and say wire the cash by 5:00 pm.   Aside from that it's fine.


"Yeah, ya got it? You needs to wire the cash by 5 PM...or they'll be some problems."


----------



## Pens Fan

Chuckdlc said:


> Quick question for those of you who are experienced.  So I'm going to get my notification that I passed ROFR soon (I think).  When I do, will the title company reach out to me and say hey, we're going to be closing (ie sending you closing docs) in the next couple of days or on X date?   I'm just wondering if I'll have a couple of days (3-4) to get my cash to close organized?


It definitely varies depending on the title company.  We've had some that didn't get us the closing documents for nearly two weeks to one (Mason Title) that got them the next day.  Regardless, any title company we've ever dealt with is going to give you the leeway to move some money around,  It goes with the territory.  You will be fine.


----------



## Einstein509

Sandisw said:


> And, any unsold inventory they hold...which is what points become when they are taken from ROFR, are not subject to dues for the operating costs....


Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?

In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?  

Am I missing something here?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chuckdlc said:


> Quick question for those of you who are experienced.  So I'm going to get my notification that I passed ROFR soon (I think).  When I do, will the title company reach out to me and say hey, we're going to be closing (ie sending you closing docs) in the next couple of days or on X date?   I'm just wondering if I'll have a couple of days (3-4) to get my cash to close organized?


If you're going to post regularly in the ROFR thread, you'll learn to keep at least $35,000 in small bills locked in a secure facility off of Orange Blossom Trail.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


@Brian Noble help?


----------



## Stargazer65

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I wouldn't think it would work that way, otherwise the owners of a brand new resort would also have sky high dues, since Disney owns most of the points until they sell them.


----------



## larry47591

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


We had this discussion a while back, but the way I understand it is Disney is on the hook for any shortfall in dues.  So yes they still pay dues but probably a lot less then us.


----------



## Einstein509

larry47591 said:


> We had this discussion a while back, but the way I understand it is Disney is on the hook for any shortfall in dues.  So yes they still pay dues but probably a lot less then us.


Ok, thanks.  Didn't know, that's why I asked.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



This is one of the two reasons (from a legal perspective) why I have thought Disney's DVC ROFR option is fundamentally screwed up:

When you exercise ROFR in a contract, you're buying what is being sold in that contract.  It's not subject to additional or amended terms.  However, this is not what Disney does.

Say for example I buy one of Captain America's contracts, I pay that price and it's a resale property and I'm on the hook for the maintenance fees moving forward.   

Conversely, Disney exercises it's right to buy that same resale property and is perhaps not contributing anything to the MF's for that property.  The bigger issue for me though is that Disney can then turn around and sell that property without resale restrictions.   For me, for the ROFR process to be fair, they should have to resell it subject to the same restrictions.  If they don't want to do that, then they should not be exercising ROFR on the property.   As is, I think the process is fundamentally unbalanced.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


@Sandisw explained this to me in another thread, and IIRC Disney have agreed that if any resort is short on funds to cover the dues then Disney will step in and cover those costs.


----------



## davidl81

keirabella2012 said:


> This is good news! I've been trying to follow how this is going for you! Disney bought mine and my closing date isn't until June 7.
> Did you receive this via email? I get so many Disney emails, I hope I don't delete it by accident. LOL


Yes it was a email.  I think it was from member services.  There was a second email with fedex information that came at the same time.  I did the the proceeds from the sale in my account yesterday (basically 8 days after they got paperwork), so it’s all done now.


----------



## Polychrome

$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18

Received closing docs for this less than a day later from Cammy at Mason Title !!


----------



## DKZB

davidl81 said:


> Yes it was a email.  I think it was from member services.  There was a second email with fedex information that came at the same time.  I did the the proceeds from the sale in my account yesterday (basically 8 days after they got paperwork), so it’s all done now.


Anybody know how long it takes to receive the wire after the docs are sent back to DVC?
FedEx delivered my ROFR docs to DVC on Wednesday. Today is the re-scheduled settlement date on the paperwork but the paperwork also said it could take 2-3 weeks for processing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> Wait, so this brings up an interesting thought.  If Disney is not paying dues on the points they hold, does that mean that those dues are transferred to existing owners for the upkeep of the property?
> 
> In other words, the more points Disney holds of a certain resort for cash stays, the more the existing owners have to pick up the slack of the missing dues, and that leads to higher dues.  No?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



In exchange for giving owners a guarantee that the estimated amount for operational costs can’t rise, they don’t have to pay that aspect of dues. 

So in theory, yes. But if there is a shortfall, they have to cover it.  Without such guarantee, they could pass all additional costs to us each year.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Sandisw said:


> In exchange for giving owners a guarantee that the estimated amount for operational costs can’t rise, they don’t have to pay that aspect of dues.
> 
> So in theory, yes. But if there is a shortfall, they have to cover it.  Without such guarantee, they could pass all additional costs to us each year.


This makes perfect sense since much of MF costs seem to be tied to positions and those people are Disney employees they must pay regardless of how much revenue they get from member fees.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Can anyone help me please? Do I need to get paperwork notarized when purchasing a resale contract?

I know I did last time I purchased resale but that was a few years ago and also I was financing the purchase with Monera so I’m not sure if the notarizing was for the purchase or for the financing!

I’m in the UK and finding a notary is much more difficult and expensive than in the US so I was hoping that because I was paying for these resale purchases with my own cash in the bank and not financing that I wouldn’t need to get anything notarized??


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> @Brian Noble help?


Got me.


----------



## Sandisw

Princess Ploppy said:


> Can anyone help me please? Do I need to get paperwork notarized when purchasing a resale contract?
> 
> I know I did last time I purchased resale but that was a few years ago and also I was financing the purchase with Monera so I’m not sure if the notarizing was for the purchase or for the financing!
> 
> I’m in the UK and finding a notary is much more difficult and expensive than in the US so I was hoping that because I was paying for these resale purchases with my own cash in the bank and not financing that I wouldn’t need to get anything notarized??



I’d don’t think you do unless it’s Aulani or you need it in relation to financing.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Princess Ploppy said:


> Can anyone help me please? Do I need to get paperwork notarized when purchasing a resale contract?
> 
> I know I did last time I purchased resale but that was a few years ago and also I was financing the purchase with Monera so I’m not sure if the notarizing was for the purchase or for the financing!
> 
> I’m in the UK and finding a notary is much more difficult and expensive than in the US so I was hoping that because I was paying for these resale purchases with my own cash in the bank and not financing that I wouldn’t need to get anything notarized??



If it isn’t Aulani and your are paying cash then all you need to do is sign the papers and return them. 

If at some point you need to sell, buy Aulani or finance a new DVC purchase then instead of a US notary use an local notary and then get a apostille. That’s what I did when I sold a contract and the total cost was less then $50.


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> We're going to get a reputation where the dealers won't do any business with "those a-holes from the ROFR thread."


For real!! LOL


----------



## TXdisneydad3

What is the likelihood of ROFR on sellers from Canada?


----------



## amcurtis1

amcurtis1 said:


> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18



amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18 passed 5/18


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Princess Ploppy said:


> Can anyone help me please? Do I need to get paperwork notarized when purchasing a resale contract?
> 
> I know I did last time I purchased resale but that was a few years ago and also I was financing the purchase with Monera so I’m not sure if the notarizing was for the purchase or for the financing!
> 
> I’m in the UK and finding a notary is much more difficult and expensive than in the US so I was hoping that because I was paying for these resale purchases with my own cash in the bank and not financing that I wouldn’t need to get anything notarized??


We purchased Aulani resale cash and did not need to notarize our closing documents. We are US residents, and I'm not sure about the requirements for UK residents.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> We purchased Aulani resale cash and did not need to notarize our closing documents. We are US residents, and I'm not sure about the requirements for UK residents.


Hmmm. Every Aulani resale contract I’ve purchased, cash as well, has required me to notorize closing documents. I’m a US resident as well.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Paul Stupin said:


> Hmmm. Every Aulani resale contract I’ve purchased, cash as well, has required me to notorize closing documents. I’m a US resident as well.


That tracks, you seem a bit dodgy 

We've only purchased one of our contracts cash, Aulani, and our most recent, so I don't have much experience with it being common or uncommon to have closing docs notarized as a buyer paying cash. Our title agent for that transaction was Karen with Hayes Title. The sellers/"Grantors" however were required to have their closing documents notarized.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> That tracks, you seem a bit dodgy
> 
> We've only purchased one of our contracts cash, Aulani, and our most recent, so I don't have much experience with it being common or uncommon to have closing docs notarized as a buyer paying cash. Our title agent for that transaction was Karen with Hayes Title. The sellers/"Grantors" however were required to have their closing documents notarized.


Yes, dodgy and not to be trusted!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Thanks all for your help. I could use the notary I used last time if I needed to but it was just a hassle making an appointment and her availability was always difficult so it just delayed the process. That’s why I was keen to fund these purchases with my own cash this time as I hoped that would avoid the notary!!


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol VGF outselling RIV 2-to-1.
> 
> Bye, bye resale restrictions (and hello Poly 2 being an expansion of PVB rather than its own association).
> 
> And it warms my heart that they only sold 3 BCV contracts.



YES, Warms my heart too as I am adding on to my current ownership of BCV points.. whoop whoop!!!  Toes in the sand, Filet for dinner, walking to multiple restaurants at Epcot, our own private water park, and the No Way Jose!!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Princess Ploppy said:


> Thanks all for your help. I could use the notary I used last time if I needed to but it was just a hassle making an appointment and her availability was always difficult so it just delayed the process. That’s why I was keen to fund these purchases with my own cash this time as I hoped that would avoid the notary!!


Can you use an online notary?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

So I'm working with a realtor on an "accepted" offer.  I'm in no hurry other than the normal impatience I have in day to day life.  The offer took 2 days to be accepted and the paperwork still hasn't come through.  I reached out and was told that the seller is a trust and they needed to contact Disney (that alone will add a week haha) to know how to word the paperwork so it doesn't get rejected.  I recall seeing other posts on dealing with a trust as the seller.  Should I run for the hills on this one?


----------



## dado4

JoeDisney247365 said:


> So I'm working with a realtor on an "accepted" offer.  I'm in no hurry other than the normal impatience I have in day to day life.  The offer took 2 days to be accepted and the paperwork still hasn't come through.  I reached out and was told that the seller is a trust and they needed to contact Disney (that alone will add a week haha) to know how to word the paperwork so it doesn't get rejected.  I recall seeing other posts on dealing with a trust as the seller.  Should I run for the hills on this one?


If it's a good deal I'd keep it. I went through a trust on my first resale offer and the paperwork actually seemed about the same speed as my non-Trust resale contracts. Had I known it was a trust I might have offered closer to the price that was passing ROFR rather than $15/pt under because they just accepted rather than countered and Disney took it in ROFR.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Flynn's Gal said:


> Can you use an online notary?


I don’t think that’s an option sadly. I think if you need to sign the document then you have to sign it in front of the notary so they see you sign it in person. Hopefully it’s not necessary to notarize as I’m paying cash for the purchases


----------



## CaptainAmerica

People are on drugs man.  Aulani Subsidized for $155.  Aulani Unsubsidized for $150.  No wonder the market has stagnated.


----------



## dmcfa2504

Understand on an April 26 first timer here. As it gets closer to possible time for a decision here’s my dumb question— do they work on weekends?


----------



## hglenn

dmcfa2504 said:


> Understand on an April 26 first timer here. As it gets closer to possible time for a decision here’s my dumb question— do they work on weekends?


I don't know if DVD works on the weekends but we found out about ours on a Saturday via email.


----------



## KPeterso

Princess Ploppy said:


> I don’t think that’s an option sadly. I think if you need to sign the document then you have to sign it in front of the notary so they see you sign it in person. Hopefully it’s not necessary to notarize as I’m paying cash for the purchases



All of my resales have been cash transactions. And I have never needed a notary. So I think you should be ok.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

JoeDisney247365 said:


> So I'm working with a realtor on an "accepted" offer.  I'm in no hurry other than the normal impatience I have in day to day life.  The offer took 2 days to be accepted and the paperwork still hasn't come through.  I reached out and was told that the seller is a trust and they needed to contact Disney (that alone will add a week haha) to know how to word the paperwork so it doesn't get rejected.  I recall seeing other posts on dealing with a trust as the seller.  Should I run for the hills on this one?


The AKV contract that was taken earlier this month had a trust as a seller. I didn’t notice any difference in speed from the resale contract that we bought previously. I don’t know if it would have been slower on the closing side since we didn’t make it that far but we didn’t have any issues leading up to the contract being taken. I don’t know if that helps at all.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

dmcfa2504 said:


> Understand on an April 26 first timer here. As it gets closer to possible time for a decision here’s my dumb question— do they work on weekends?


We found out our last contract was taken on a Saturday.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are on drugs man.  Aulani Subsidized for $155.  Aulani Unsubsidized for $150.  No wonder the market has stagnated.


Offer $80


----------



## KTownRaider

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are on drugs man. Aulani Subsidized for $155. Aulani Unsubsidized for $150. No wonder the market has stagnated.


I just saw an unsubsidized Aulani contract asking $194/pt.  I had to double check my calendar that it wasn't April 1.  It's a small, loaded 50 pointer, but at that point, I'd eat the ~$600 savings and just go direct.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are on drugs man.  Aulani Subsidized for $155.  Aulani Unsubsidized for $150.  No wonder the market has stagnated.


Definitely not the exciting market that it was same time last year


----------



## RachStu

Princess Ploppy said:


> Thanks all for your help. I could use the notary I used last time if I needed to but it was just a hassle making an appointment and her availability was always difficult so it just delayed the process. That’s why I was keen to fund these purchases with my own cash this time as I hoped that would avoid the notary!!


My recollection is that the buyer doesn’t have to use a notary when paying cash. We bought a resale contract back in 2020 and didn’t use a notary for that. We are also in the UK


----------



## pangyal

Whew! Updated 

I keep getting bogged down in the interesting conversations flying around and want to join in, but then my time spent updating becomes a bottomless pit. Therefore, I need to ask everyone on this thread to stop being interesting and insightful, effective immediately. Thank you.


----------



## The_MT

Ok, who's ready to use 216,000 points next year?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pangyal said:


> Whew! Updated
> 
> I keep getting bogged down in the interesting conversations flying around and want to join in, but then my time spent updating becomes a bottomless pit. Therefore, I need to ask everyone on this thread to stop being interesting and insightful, effective immediately. Thank you.


----------



## hobbes42

pangyal said:


> I keep getting bogged down in the interesting conversations flying around and want to join in, but then my time spent updating becomes a bottomless pit. Therefore, I need to ask everyone on this thread to stop being interesting and insightful, effective immediately. Thank you.


I haven't been interesting since 1985.


----------



## Ruttangel

wnielsen1 said:


> Offer $80


Still overpriced


----------



## thelionqueen

Straulin said:


> Good luck.  Judging from our empty $140 pp, surely that one will pass too.


I Hope it does! That would be a great deal!


----------



## thelionqueen

Chuckdlc said:


> Seller pays MF even with the points all available in the current use year?    I've got to up my offer game for the next one.  I did underbid by a couple hundred and there were some 2021 points but I didn't have the courage to insist the sell pays the mf.


My current contract in ROFR I asked the seller to pay current and banked points, as well as Fidelity broker fee. No counter at all, accepted it right away.  Feel pretty good about it passing.. but I shall not count my chickens.  My home and new contract is BCV.  Same UY, exact number of points I wanted too.  Fingers crossed I will now have plenty of points for multiple Studios and a 1 bedroom per trip.  So my kids can have their own space, I can have mine, and we can share meals, play games, and do laundry.  And at 11 months for F&W, & F&GF


----------



## thelionqueen

Chuckdlc said:


> Seller pays MF even with the points all available in the current use year?    I've got to up my offer game for the next one.  I did underbid by a couple hundred and there were some 2021 points but I didn't have the courage to insist the sell pays the mf.


My current contract in ROFR I asked the seller to pay current and banked points, as well as Fidelity broker fee. No counter at all, accepted it right away.  Feel pretty good about it passing.. but I shall not count my chickens.  My home and new contract is BCV.  Same UY, exact number of points I wanted too.  Fingers crossed I will now have plenty of points for multiple Studios and a 1 bedroom per trip.  So my kids can have their own space, I can have mine, and we can share meals, play games, and do laundry.  And at 11 months for F&W, & F&GF


Redheadprincess said:


> UPDATE:  passed on our second BCV coctract.


Congratulations!! Welcome (to our shared) Home!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

thelionqueen said:


> multiple Studios and a 1 bedroom per trip.


You'd save points if you did that as a 2BR lock-off and just left the lock-off closed if you want the privacy.


----------



## Morganjacar

HIRyeDVC said:


> Agree. Still doesn't explain why people would choose to buy VGF DIRECT at $201pp, when they can probably get it for $160pp on the current resale market.  I'm with you that I wish the restrictions go away, but I don't think VGF outselling RIV 2-1 is a good indication that they will.  I think Disney is ok selling Riviera at the current pace, while still making strong sales with cheap additions like VGF2 and Poly2.


You're exactly right. I was soooo close to pulling the trigger on a direct VGF add on. So close that my guide had the sales papers drawn up.
I was able to snag a 120 point VGF loaded contract with my same use year for $152 pp with seller paying maintence fees despite fully loaded. I couldn't justify buying direct.


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> You'd save points if you did that as a 2BR lock-off and just left the lock-off closed if you want the privacy.


Yeah I am not a fan of the lock-off TBH.  That is too close to have the space we really want lol!  Hence the reason for adding on more points.  I know it sounds weird, but having to walk to each other's rooms is kind of our thing.  Each of my kids get their own room and, most importantly, bathroom!  Plus they each generally bring a friend, so it works out for us.  

With BCV being so small, it's not that far of a walk.  Plus, I can make all the noise I want when I wake up early to fix breakfast.  Growing up with a CM for a mom & DVC owner since forever, they're quite spoiled


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd buy SSR and OKW direct _with _incentives over VGF and RIV, but yeah I don't know who's out there paying such a premium for them.


OMG Cap, we agree on SSR & OKW over VGF & RIV (I wouldn't need any incentives though lol)...anything is possible


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Morganjacar said:


> You're exactly right. I was soooo close to pulling the trigger on a direct VGF add on. So close that my guide had the sales papers drawn up.
> I was able to snag a 120 point VGF loaded contract with my same use year for $152 pp with seller paying maintence fees despite fully loaded. I couldn't justify buying direct.


That is a steal for VGF resale. Congratulations!


----------



## thelionqueen

CaptainAmerica said:


> Bay Lake Tower - Monorail
> Boulder Ridge - Theme
> Copper Creek - Theme
> Animal Kingdom - Theme
> Beach Club - Epcot
> Boardwalk - Epcot
> Old Key West - Chill
> Polynesian - Monorail, Theme
> Riviera - Fancy
> Saratoga - Chill
> Grand Flo - Fancy, Monorail
> 
> Grand Cal - Theme, Fancy
> 
> Hilton Head - Chill
> 
> Vero Beach - Chill
> 
> Aulani - Theme, Fancy


EPCOT, all the way everyday!  
Although, if BCV or BWV weren't available, it would definitely be OKW!


----------



## Cyberc1978

The_MT said:


> Ok, who's ready to use 216,000 points next year?
> 
> View attachment 670593



When the dues need to be paid it’s gonna make a dent in the wallet


----------



## Mexacajun

Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24 Passed 5/21

Woohoo!!!!



pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2
> 
> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4
> 
> MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/16
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29
> 
> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/3
> 
> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3
> 
> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4
> 
> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14
> 
> FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2
> 
> D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9
> 
> dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/11
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/16
> 
> askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/28
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29
> 
> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29
> 
> KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3
> 
> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Disneycouple99 (Seller)---$174-$9590-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26
> 
> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89- sent 5/9
> 
> SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/13
> 
> SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29
> 
> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26
> 
> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29
> 
> mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1
> 
> Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2
> 
> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/10
> 
> Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10
> 
> superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25
> 
> kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11
> 
> SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Jun-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/14
> 
> TonyCnLV---$185-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2
> 
> TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17
> 
> cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17
> 
> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13
> 
> MICKIMINI (Seller)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 4/13/2022, taken 5/16
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> OKWFan88 (seller)---$138-$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16
> 
> UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16
> 
> GG23 (Seller)---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18
> 
> *VB:*


Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24,  Passed 5/21

Woohoo!! Let’s Go!!


----------



## dmcfa2504

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24 Passed 5/21
> 
> Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24,  Passed 5/21
> 
> Woohoo!! Let’s Go!!


CONGRATS!!! And inching ever so much closer to my submission date-- hope we hear soon


----------



## kkediana

kkediana said:


> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24


Yippee!! Passed today, it was an international seller. I may not be able to use the 46 points from 2020 before September 1st, Broker said 3 to 4 weeks to get closing documents and then Disney is taking 3 to 6 weeks to set up the account. Still very pleased to have passed.


----------



## The_MT

kkediana said:


> Yippee!! Passed today, it was an international seller. I may not be able to use the 46 points from 2020 before September 1st, Broker said 3 to 4 weeks to get closing documents and then Disney is taking 3 to 6 weeks to set up the account. Still very pleased to have passed.


Congrats! I am definitely looking for an international seller for my next one


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are on drugs man.  Aulani Subsidized for $155.  Aulani Unsubsidized for $150.  No wonder the market has stagnated.


That $155pp sub has been sitting for almost 3 weeks...I wonder if they have received any offers. If March was a decent UY for us I'd consider making an offer somewhere around $105pp.  Trying to hold out for a June UY sub...but I am not known for my patience.


----------



## Jenglish13

Jenglish13---$164-$43776-250-BLT-Mar-250/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24-International seller- sent 5/21


----------



## kash92

kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19, Passed 5/18

Woot! I know this wasn't a "steal", especially compared to some of the other contracts I've seen on the boards, but honestly, we've lost out on a couple of deals previously and just wanted to finally get points in the bucket (so to speak). We didn't pull the trigger in March because we didn't know that they were doing such great deals on direct (although current DVC members had a much better offer). 

Anyhow. The question of the hour, for us anyway, is: What the heck comes next!?! I've read that it takes some time for everything to go through, but if anyone would be willing to send some advice a newbie's way I would certainly appreciate it!!! (What to do after closing, getting points, reserving, etc...or if there's some great resources out there for newly minted DVC folk).


----------



## hglenn

kash92 said:


> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19, Passed 5/18
> 
> Woot! I know this wasn't a "steal", especially compared to some of the other contracts I've seen on the boards, but honestly, we've lost out on a couple of deals previously and just wanted to finally get points in the bucket (so to speak). We didn't pull the trigger in March because we didn't know that they were doing such great deals on direct (although current DVC members had a much better offer).
> 
> Anyhow. The question of the hour, for us anyway, is: What the heck comes next!?! I've read that it takes some time for everything to go through, but if anyone would be willing to send some advice a newbie's way I would certainly appreciate it!!! (What to do after closing, getting points, reserving, etc...or if there's some great resources out there for newly minted DVC folk).


Yeah! Congrats. Now you head over to the Closing Time! 2021-2022 board. That’s where people start tracking the closing process! 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/


----------



## DVChris

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> That $155pp sub has been sitting for almost 3 weeks...I wonder if they have received any offers. If March was a decent UY for us I'd consider making an offer somewhere around $105pp.  Trying to hold out for a June UY sub...but I am not known for my patience.


I made an offer and they countered $5 off to $150. They are holding their price.


----------



## hobbes42

DVChris said:


> I made an offer and they countered $5 off to $150. They are holding their price.


I'd counter back $5 above your first offer.


----------



## Ginamarie

DVChris said:


> I made an offer and they countered $5 off to $150. They are holding their price.


And they will continue to sit there!

Similarly the HHI contract I was bidding on is offering to pay closing costs this weekend— no price drop, even though he’s still the highest price HHI contract and it’s been sitting since February.


----------



## DVChris

hobbes42 said:


> I'd counter back $5 above your first offer.


I did lol! They said we are too far apart and did not counter again.


----------



## hobbes42

DVChris said:


> I did lol! They said we are too far apart and did not counter again.


At least you know that path is closed.  For now.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

hobbes42 said:


> At least you know that path is closed.  For now.


Happy Saturday All! I had the same situation and then 3 weeks later the broker called me back and said they'd accept my offer.....you never know....Good luck!


----------



## varyth

Lakesideturtle said:


> Happy Saturday All! I had the same situation and then 3 weeks later the broker called me back and said they'd accept my offer.....you never know....Good luck!


I put in a lowball offer to add on to my home resort a few days ago but never heard back. The listing is still up. Guess I shouldn't take that as a rejection... yet?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> I did lol! They said we are too far apart and did not counter again.


The AUL sub I bought 3-4 months ago was originally listed for $145pp. I offered $120pp and the seller rejected it with no counter offer. Then a week later, the broker reached out to me with $125pp. I could have tried to go lower but decided to accept it. $105 is probably too low for any seller


----------



## flute38

flute38 said:


> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18


Still waiting to hear as of 5/22.


----------



## The_MT

flute38 said:


> Still waiting to hear as of 5/22.


Hopefully you will hear this week! Seems like they review each resort in batches, probably to compare the contracts against each other and make their decisions


----------



## DKZB

I just looked at the aggregated listings for SSR. Of the 400 listings, over 100 are listed less than $130. 200 are listed below $135. Is Disney really going to take all those points? It’s crazy to me that people can’t seem to find a buyer at all.


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> I just looked at the aggregated listings for SSR. Of the 400 listings, over 100 are listed less than $130. 200 are listed below $135. Is Disney really going to take all those points? It’s crazy to me that people can’t seem to find a buyer at all.



Resale takes time and not everyone wants to do that only toget it taken.  Timeline seems to be back to 30 plus days for a decision too. 

I think we may have gotten to the point that buyers just don’t want to pay what is needed to have a good shot of passing RofR but also don’t want to stick it out in hopes that a lower priced on squeaks through.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> I just looked at the aggregated listings for SSR. Of the 400 listings, over 100 are listed less than $130. 200 are listed below $135. Is Disney really going to take all those points? It’s crazy to me that people can’t seem to find a buyer at all.


I have no idea what I'm going to do with my SSR that I was supposed to sell once my Aulani closes. There don't seem to be any buyers at a price that will pass ROFR. I think I'm going to end up holding a lot more points than I want and renting them out.


----------



## rundisney79

kash92 said:


> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19, Passed 5/18
> 
> Woot! I know this wasn't a "steal", especially compared to some of the other contracts I've seen on the boards, but honestly, we've lost out on a couple of deals previously and just wanted to finally get points in the bucket (so to speak). We didn't pull the trigger in March because we didn't know that they were doing such great deals on direct (although current DVC members had a much better offer).
> 
> Anyhow. The question of the hour, for us anyway, is: What the heck comes next!?! I've read that it takes some time for everything to go through, but if anyone would be willing to send some advice a newbie's way I would certainly appreciate it!!! (What to do after closing, getting points, reserving, etc...or if there's some great resources out there for newly minted DVC folk).


I just posted my schedule here - https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/  Took total of 59 days...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Resale takes time and not everyone wants to do that only toget it taken.  Timeline seems to be back to 30 plus days for a decision too.
> 
> I think we may have gotten to the point that buyers just don’t want to pay what is needed to have a good shot of passing RofR but also don’t want to stick it out in hopes that a lower priced on squeaks through.


Disney has effectively killed resale, and they didn't even need resale restrictions to do it. They just needed an aggressive ROFR policy.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney has effectively killed resale, and they didn't even need resale restrictions to do it. They just needed an aggressive ROFR policy.


I think it's more than just an aggressive ROFR policy.  The economy is not the best.  Inflation.  Stock market is down, people are losing value of their investments.  The average family is having a tougher time with daily expenses.  Might be hard to justify a luxury such as DVC.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hobbes42 said:


> I think it's more than just an aggressive ROFR policy.  The economy is not the best.  Inflation.  Stock market is down, people are losing value of their investments.  The average family is having a tougher time with daily expenses.  Might be hard to justify a luxury such as DVC.


All of that just means prices should be coming down. But Disney isn't allowing them to. There are plenty of wannabe resale buyers, but not at SSR $140.

No matter what happens to the supply curve or what happens to the demand curve, they always intersect at some price and quantity. But ROFR is blocking the market from reaching equilibrium.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney has effectively killed resale, and they didn't even need resale restrictions to do it. They just needed an aggressive ROFR policy.


DVD has definitely found a winning formula lately by quick-flipping refurbs, ROFRing sold out properties and flipping those with direct incentives. I don’t think they’ll ever kill the resale market but they are definitely making it harder for resale sellers to make a profit. Perhaps the days of earning equity through our DVC properties are coming to an end.


----------



## Walterwiniarz

Odds this passes ROFR Copper Creek April use year 150 points.  Full points for 2022 and forward.  $160 per point with seller paying both closing costs and 2022 maintenance fees.


----------



## hobbes42

Walterwiniarz said:


> Odds this passes ROFR Copper Creek April use year 150 points.  Full points for 2022 and forward.  $160 per point with seller paying both closing costs and 2022 maintenance fees.


I had a Copper Creek June use year with 150 points, but only partial points for 2022 pass in April at $164 per point.  Maybe around 50% chance?


----------



## NVDISFamily

In honor of Captain America's econ lessons here is my addition to the conversation......






Forgive me if it's bad. I loved econ in school and I would have done that as my major if I was not a sell-out  I haven't touched the subject in great detail in over 12 to 14 years......


----------



## Pens Fan

Walterwiniarz said:


> Odds this passes ROFR Copper Creek April use year 150 points.  Full points for 2022 and forward.  $160 per point with seller paying both closing costs and 2022 maintenance fees.



We lost two CCV contracts in March to ROFR.  One was $160 pp and the other was $161.  On both seller was playing MF, but we were paying closing costs. But then we had one pass last month at $160 but with us paying MF.  I'd say your odds would be better if you were paying the MF and closing costs, but you never know.  $160 / $161 seemed to be the threshold for us with whoever was paying the MF's being the difference.  But who the heck knows.  You never know until you try!  Good luck!  Hope you get it.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Walterwiniarz said:


> Odds this passes ROFR Copper Creek April use year 150 points.  Full points for 2022 and forward.  $160 per point with seller paying both closing costs and 2022 maintenance fees.


Someone was sleeping on the job!

Edit...we'll duh I read it wrong.  Just had dinner at Steakhouse71 and watched the fireworks from BLT 14th floor villa....it's sleepy time! 

Well, a known tidbit confirmed with maintenance:  Total rehab at BLT coming real soon... New kitchen, baths, everything...


----------



## DVChris

Walterwiniarz said:


> Odds this passes ROFR Copper Creek April use year 150 points.  Full points for 2022 and forward.  $160 per point with seller paying both closing costs and 2022 maintenance fees.


I just lost to ROFR CCV June 220 points (2 contracts) for $160 with banked 2021 points, combined closing costs, and buyer paying 2022 dues.
With seller paying CC and dues, I’m not confident you will pass but I hope I’m wrong!


----------



## dmcfa2504

I’m over here with a CC that has a bunch of backed points, but our offer was considerably higher $169. Hoping to find out soon.


----------



## Pens Fan

dmcfa2504 said:


> I’m over here with a CC that has a bunch of backed points, but our offer was considerably higher $169. Hoping to find out soon.


We had two pass last month at $165.  One had us and the seller splitting MF's (partially stripped contract) and we paid MF in full on the other (mostly banked 2020 and fully banked 2021 points on a Sept UY).  I think you will be OK.  Good luck!!


----------



## rchristiansen

Sandisw said:


> Resale takes time and not everyone wants to do that only toget it taken.  Timeline seems to be back to 30 plus days for a decision too.
> 
> I think we may have gotten to the point that buyers just don’t want to pay what is needed to have a good shot of passing RofR but also don’t want to stick it out in hopes that a lower priced on squeaks through.



I needed to get rid of an AKV contract and in order to get an offer I need to pay closing costs, MF and take $120/point. Granted it was a stripped contract, but still—ooooff!!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

HIRyeDVC said:


> The AUL sub I bought 3-4 months ago was originally listed for $145pp. I offered $120pp and the seller rejected it with no counter offer. Then a week later, the broker reached out to me with $125pp. I could have tried to go lower but decided to accept it. $105 is probably too low for any seller


Great price! Congratulations


----------



## Einstein509

hobbes42 said:


> I think it's more than just an aggressive ROFR policy.  The economy is not the best.  Inflation.  Stock market is down, people are losing value of their investments.  The average family is having a tougher time with daily expenses.  Might be hard to justify a luxury such as DVC.


I agree with this.  Investments are tanking and the price of goods are going way up (gas, groceries, etc.).  Salaries are not being adjusted that fast to keep pace.  So yeah, blowing $20-$30K on a "luxury" product at this point in time is not sensible for many.  As with anything economy related, this will take time for us to see the real impact on DVC resale or direct.

I know some people do not like to keep their money tied up for 30+ days while awaiting an ROFR decision, but I think we'll see resale prices coming down in the future as the economy continues to tank.  So while we're seeing Disney taking contracts now, I don't think that's sustainable on their end.  For those with patience and time, there will be deals coming. DVD has a bottom line too.  Disney can't take them all and will realize this as we move forward.


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-57/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4


----------



## earfulofmagic

earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23

Side note: I'm a bit jealous of everyone who sent in similar(ish) contracts at a lower price per point, mere weeks after me! But I'm very happy  ...and _very _patiently waiting to see how resale prices trend over the next couple months, addonitis is real!


----------



## dmcfa2504

earfulofmagic said:


> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23
> 
> Side note: I'm a bit jealous of everyone who sent in similar(ish) contracts at a lower price per point, mere weeks after me! But I'm very happy  ...and _very _patiently waiting to see how resale prices trend over the next couple months, addonitis is real!


Congrats! I'm already looking again and haven't even passed yet.


----------



## hobbes42

Not to spoil the fun, nor discourage posting here, but has anyone ever thought about how much information is available between the ROFR threads and Closing Time threads in terms of being able to identify someone posting to both?  Or am I just paranoid?


----------



## E2ME2

hobbes42 said:


> Not to spoil the fun, nor discourage posting here, but has anyone ever thought about how much information is available between the ROFR threads and Closing Time threads in terms of being able to identify someone posting to both?  Or am I just paranoid?


You're just PARANOID and, Oh-Yeah, we all know who you are !! 
_KIDDING_


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hobbes42 said:


> Not to spoil the fun, nor discourage posting here, but has anyone ever thought about how much information is available between the ROFR threads and Closing Time threads in terms of being able to identify someone posting to both?  Or am I just paranoid?


Why would you be paranoid?


----------



## pianomanzano

hobbes42 said:


> Not to spoil the fun, nor discourage posting here, but has anyone ever thought about how much information is available between the ROFR threads and Closing Time threads in terms of being able to identify someone posting to both?  Or am I just paranoid?


Even more info if you cross reference the info from both threads and the comptroller website!


----------



## hobbes42

pianomanzano said:


> Even more info if you cross reference the info from both threads and the comptroller website!


Yep, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## wnielsen1

hobbes42 said:


> Yep, that's what I was getting at.


And then when you close on a contract here, that contract will be on the comptroller website, so what's the problem?


----------



## wdw4rfam

hobbes42 said:


> Not to spoil the fun, nor discourage posting here, but has anyone ever thought about how much information is available between the ROFR threads and Closing Time threads in terms of being able to identify someone posting to both?  Or am I just paranoid?


No, haven’t thought about it. Once it closes and the deed is issued it’s public record anyways So in other words once my SSR contract PASSES ROFR….you can all look it up on Orange County and you will all know who I am


----------



## hobbes42

wdw4rfam said:


> No, haven’t thought about it. Once it closes and the deed is issued it’s public record anyways So in other words once my SSR contract PASSES ROFR….you can all look it up on Orange County and you will all know who I am


I work in a field where giving out too much information to the wrong people can be a problem.  Not saying anything is wrong here, but if someone really wanted to connect a user name with a real name and address, it can be done.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Anybody have experience going through a delayed closing as either buyer or seller?  I'm inching towards the 7 month mark on the last trip I plan to take on these two contracts, and I'm trying to decide whether to list them right away once the reservations are in place and the points stop moving (June) or wait until closer to my travel dates (January).

I'm not desperate to sell or close quickly, I'm just repaying the investments I moved around to buy my Aulani (until I un-repay those investments to buy Poly 2, which is almost guaranteed).


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

earfulofmagic said:


> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23
> 
> Side note: I'm a bit jealous of everyone who sent in similar(ish) contracts at a lower price per point, mere weeks after me! But I'm very happy  ...and _very _patiently waiting to see how resale prices trend over the next couple months, addonitis is real!


Congratulations!!! Yes, I too am INCHING towards my notification day (sent on 4/28) and am already looking at a twin 60-point OKW contract to go with my (hopefully!) new contract! Fingers crossed that ROFR monster doesn't get me with this one.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> (until I un-repay those investments to buy Poly 2, which is almost guaranteed).


+1


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27- passed 5/23


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kylie kaiser said:


> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27- passed 5/23


Tiny boi.


----------



## Huskerpaul

hobbes42 said:


> I work in a field where giving out too much information to the wrong people can be a problem.  Not saying anything is wrong here, but if someone really wanted to connect a user name with a real name and address, it can be done.


I work for the state for my name, address, and even how much I make is all public information.  The local newspaper runs a database they put on the top of their website where you can put in someone's name and see how much they make.


----------



## dmcfa2504

Kylie kaiser said:


> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27- passed 5/23


Come on 4/26!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Anybody have experience going through a delayed closing as either buyer or seller?  I'm inching towards the 7 month mark on the last trip I plan to take on these two contracts, and I'm trying to decide whether to list them right away once the reservations are in place and the points stop moving (June) or wait until closer to my travel dates (January).
> 
> I'm not desperate to sell or close quickly, I'm just repaying the investments I moved around to buy my Aulani (until I un-repay those investments to buy Poly 2, which is almost guaranteed).


I bought a contract in 2020 that passed ROFR in July and had a delayed closing for the end of December. The process went pretty quickly on DVC’s side after closing.


----------



## Chuckdlc

dmcfa2504 said:


> Come on 4/26!


I'm 4/29 and Vero.  I am genuinely shocked that they didn't turn it around quicker knowing how much they're going to be collecting from me in maintenance fees each year.  lol


----------



## dmcfa2504

Chuckdlc said:


> I'm 4/29 and Vero.  I am genuinely shocked that they didn't turn it around quicker knowing how much they're going to be collecting from me in maintenance fees each year.  lol


I was hoping to hear today, I think I basically offered the exact average for CCV, so hopeful we get it. And hopeful it doesn't take too much longer.


----------



## Chuckdlc

dmcfa2504 said:


> I was hoping to hear today, I think I basically offered the exact average for CCV, so hopeful we get it. And hopeful it doesn't take too much longer.


I got a good deal for Vero but it's Vero.  Are they really going to take that?  I mean if so more power to them but it's a hefty price in MF's for them to give up or cover.


----------



## 1stTimeLongTime

nothing finer than the dvc email for the activation code


----------



## Einstein509

CaptainAmerica said:


> Anybody have experience going through a delayed closing as either buyer or seller?  I'm inching towards the 7 month mark on the last trip I plan to take on these two contracts, and I'm trying to decide whether to list them right away once the reservations are in place and the points stop moving (June) or wait until closer to my travel dates (January).
> 
> I'm not desperate to sell or close quickly, I'm just repaying the investments I moved around to buy my Aulani (until I un-repay those investments to buy Poly 2, which is almost guaranteed).


I wouldn't wait.  As I mentioned, you don't know what the economy will look like 6-7 months from now.  It's not trending positively and you may have a tougher time unloading the contracts at that point.


----------



## Bearval

CaptainAmerica said:


> All of that just means prices should be coming down. But Disney isn't allowing them to. There are plenty of wannabe resale buyers, but not at SSR $140.
> 
> No matter what happens to the supply curve or what happens to the demand curve, they always intersect at some price and quantity. But ROFR is blocking the market from reaching equilibrium.


This would be an indication that the price will begin to drop, not enough buyers bidding on contracts at the current asking  prices so if DVD "NEEDS" direct points to sell they have to exercise ROFR on fewer contracts that have offers on them. As more owners need to sell sooner than later they will have to drop their asking price.  There is always some delay when the market changes before demand and price intersect. Right now it appears sellers are holding on that their asking price is what the current market will still pay.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bearval said:


> This would be an indication that the price will begin to drop, not enough buyers bidding on contracts at the current asking  prices so if DVD "NEEDS" direct points to sell they have to exercise ROFR on fewer contracts that have offers on them. As more owners need to sell sooner than later they will have to drop their asking price.  There is always some delay when the market changes before demand and price intersect. Right now it appears sellers are holding on that their asking price is what the current market will still pay.


DVD doesn't (primarily) exercise ROFR because they need direct points to sell. DVD exercises ROFR to inflate the price of Resale.

Buying Saratoga at $140 to sell at $200 nets them $60. Driving up the price of Saratoga to $145 so that buyers say "dang, resale isn't all that much cheaper than direct so I'm just going to buy VGF2 instead" nets them $200.


----------



## dmcfa2504

dmcfa2504 said:


> Dmcfa2504——-$169-$42,250-250-CCV-Dec-177/21, 250/22, 250/23– sent 4/26


Dmcfa2504——-$169-$42,250-250-CCV-Dec-177/21, 250/22, 250/23– sent 4/26 passed 5/24

Super. Pumped.


----------



## Sandisw

Chuckdlc said:


> I got a good deal for Vero but it's Vero.  Are they really going to take that?  I mean if so more power to them but it's a hefty price in MF's for them to give up or cover.



They don’t pay the MFs for operating costs on the points. So, other than what part of the deal, once owned, they go back as unsold inventory, which means being exempt for the guarantee to the rest of us.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Anybody have experience going through a delayed closing as either buyer or seller?  I'm inching towards the 7 month mark on the last trip I plan to take on these two contracts, and I'm trying to decide whether to list them right away once the reservations are in place and the points stop moving (June) or wait until closer to my travel dates (January).
> 
> I'm not desperate to sell or close quickly, I'm just repaying the investments I moved around to buy my Aulani (until I un-repay those investments to buy Poly 2, which is almost guaranteed).



Done it 4 or 5 times now. No issues.  Most delayed we’re about 4 months but it worked because there are buyers out there who like not having to come up with funds so quickly.


----------



## Bearval

CaptainAmerica said:


> DVD doesn't (primarily) exercise ROFR because they need direct points to sell. DVD exercises ROFR to inflate the price of Resale.
> 
> Buying Saratoga at $140 to sell at $200 nets them $60. Driving up the price of Saratoga to $145 so that buyers say "dang, resale isn't all that much cheaper than direct so I'm just going to buy VGF2 instead" nets them $200.


You are wrong. DVD exercising ROFR does not inflate the price of resale. DVD is not competitively bidding and driving up the resale price. They only step in and replace the buyer for an agreed price that it was going to sell for anyway.


----------



## redboat45

Bearval said:


> You are wrong. DVD exercising ROFR does not inflate the price of resale. DVD is not competitively bidding and driving up the resale price. They only step in and replace the buyer for an agreed price that it was going to sell for anyway.


sure it does.  If DVD didn't buy the contracts resale would be almost non existent!  If DVD wasn't buying then a resale buyer could get the price very low and the seller would have no choice (at some point) to sell it at a low price. 

Ask me why I'm stuck with my Tahiti Village time share in Vegas. lol


----------



## Sandisw

Bearval said:


> You are wrong. DVD exercising ROFR does not inflate the price of resale. DVD is not competitively bidding and driving up the resale price. They only step in and replace the buyer for an agreed price that it was going to sell for anyway.


Except buyers and sellers use the data for ROFR to make decisions.

So, they have an impact on the market, regardless of the reason.  If there was no ROFR, then the market would settle at different prices.

ETA. And DVD doesn’t need to do the bidding…they let others make the deals and then decide if it’s worth becoming the buyer.  Only way to see ROFR not impact is if buyers decide that they are willing to lose over and over again….I sold SSR at $120 because I wanted a quick buyer but knew going in it would get taken…just didn’t care..


----------



## wdw4rfam

Bearval said:


> You are wrong. DVD exercising ROFR does not inflate the price of resale. DVD is not competitively bidding and driving up the resale price. They only step in and replace the buyer for an agreed price that it was going to sell for anyway.


They absolutely drive up the price. I see a ton of OKW $110-115. I bid $125 just to attempt to get it to pass ROFR. Still didn’t.  So now I’m bidding $138 on SSR. I could easily have got a OKW $110, but I’m not going for it because I know it’s not going to pass. Therefore disney IS driving up costs because people are paying more to try and get past ROFR.


----------



## Bearval

redboat45 said:


> sure it does.  If DVD didn't buy the contracts resale would be almost non existent!  If DVD wasn't buying then a resale buyer could get the price very low and the seller would have no choice (at some point) to sell it at a low price.
> 
> Ask me why I'm stuck with my Tahiti Village time share in Vegas. lol


That is not true, what keeps price up is public demand.  Unfortunately you purchased a timeshare in Vegas that has little demand.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bearval said:


> You are wrong. DVD exercising ROFR does not inflate the price of resale. DVD is not competitively bidding and driving up the resale price. They only step in and replace the buyer for an agreed price that it was going to sell for anyway.


I'm willing to sell SSR at $120.  Buyers are willing to buy SSR for $120.  Disney will not allow SSR to pass at $120.  *Buyers and sellers know this*.  So the buyers who are willing to buy at $120 won't bother to offer and the sellers who would otherwise take $120 are going to ask for more.


----------



## pianomanzano

Me patiently waiting for another Econ 101 supply demand curve


----------



## redboat45

Bearval said:


> That is not true, what keeps price up is public demand.  Unfortunately you purchased a timeshare in Vegas that has little demand.


All the other timeshares have the same problem when there is not an active ROFR policy.


----------



## Brian Noble

Except Marriott. And Hilton.

You know, the ones with good name recognition and a rental market that supports high valuations. Kind of like Disney.

And yes Marriott has ROFR, but they use it much more sparingly. Hilton may, but almost never does.


----------



## Paul 55555

Couldn’t resist the extra Paul 55555---$140-$14571-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 99/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays mf22- sent 5/22


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21


Still waiting. I think I’m right on the border between Pass/Taken and sitting in their “too close to call” stack. If it gets Taken, I will immediately bid on the next best deal I find at a price I think has the slightest chance of passing. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 

My plan is to pick up multiple 75-100pt contracts at various resorts as prices dip through the growing recession, then grab a minimum point DLT as a current member when sales open.


----------



## chitowncubs09

Chitowncubs09 —$165-$17804-100-PVB-Oct-5/21, 100/22, 100/23 - sent 4/28, passed 5/24

First time posting, first time DVC member! Thanks for all the posts and guidance I've received through following this thread.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Still waiting. I think I’m right on the border between Pass/Taken and sitting in their “too close to call” stack. If it gets Taken, I will immediately bid on the next best deal I find at a price I think has the slightest chance of passing. Repeat, repeat, repeat.
> 
> My plan is to pick up multiple 75-100pt contracts at various resorts as prices dip through the growing recession, then grab a minimum point DLT as a current member when sales open.


I’m waiting on an OKW(E) contract I sent 4/29 so hopefully they’ll release the OKW decisions soon!


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24

No surprise but it still stings


----------



## Paul 55555

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24
> 
> No surprise but it still stings


that stings me too I thought $140 was safe so sorry


----------



## Bearval

redboat45 said:


> All the other timeshares have the same problem when there is not an active ROFR policy.


I googled the Tahiti Village time share in Vegas and there are several studios and 1 bedrooms on a few resale sites where the price is Free.   A lot of people just trying to get out from under the yearly maintenance fees.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Bearval said:


> I googled the Tahiti Village time share in Vegas and there are several studios and 1 bedrooms on a few resale sites where the price is Free.   A lot of people just trying to get out from under the yearly maintenance fees.


I think this is the case for many other timeshares.  My friend recently got Wyndham Timeshare, free from another person.  Apparently, they got tired of paying the MFs and just wanted to get rid of it.  I can't ever imagine just giving away my DVC contracts to a random person.  Hopefully, DVC will never get that way.


----------



## redboat45

Bearval said:


> I googled the Tahiti Village time share in Vegas and there are several studios and 1 bedrooms on a few resale sites where the price is Free.   A lot of people just trying to get out from under the yearly maintenance fees.


yes I know.  That was my point.


----------



## mejones1115

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24
> 
> No surprise but it still stings


It's crazy what they've been doing with AKV lately....our 160 point $141/point wad taken last month.   We're on to round 2 for $200 points at $155/point and an international seller.  Really hoping this will pass.  We passed our 50 point contract at the end of April and just closed (waiting on our member # to get our points) and we're anxious to get a core contract so we can book for February.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Sent 4/29 - passed 5/24.  I'll post the actual string later today.   I'm rushing.


----------



## dlam32

mejones1115 said:


> It's crazy what they've been doing with AKV lately....our 160 point $141/point wad taken last month.   We're on to round 2 for $200 points at $155/point and an international seller.  Really hoping this will pass.  We passed our 50 point contract at the end of April and just closed (waiting on our member # to get our points) and we're anxious to get a core contract so we can book for February.


Never in my wildest dreams would be needing $155/pt from an international seller to clear AKV. Unbelievable!


----------



## Ginamarie

Ok- who’s bidding on the Grand Cal $265/point contracts on Fidelity?

It’s my use year but I don’t need Grand Cal points!!


----------



## dlam32

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- who’s bidding on the Grand Cal $265/point contracts on Fidelity?
> 
> It’s my use year but I don’t need Grand Cal points!!


There is a VGC listed for $255/pt. Yes it's stripped but it seems like VGC is the canary in the coal mine for DVC prices in the near future.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- who’s bidding on the Grand Cal $265/point contracts on Fidelity?
> 
> It’s my use year but I don’t need Grand Cal points!!


It's not my use year or my addonitis would be so tempted by the 50 point contracts.  I think I bought too soon, but there's nothing I can do about it now.  Open to adding to it later on if necessary, but trying not to get carried away!


----------



## NVDISFamily

dlam32 said:


> There is a VGC listed for $255/pt. Yes it's stripped but it seems like VGC is the canary in the coal mine for DVC prices in the near future.


I think we (the Captain America Avengers.... is that our name?) are trying to push VGC lower than that if possible. If/when I start trying for my next VGC I would hold firm on 240 or lower for something like that and even less for a bigger contract. I spy a 320 point one I might try and go for if the price is right..... Most of these contracts are on the market well over 30 days.

For background, the VGC I'm in ROFR for had all of its 2022 points plus some from 2021 and was for 255 (so that's a baseline for me for a contract with most of the points). With some adjustment higher for a very small contract as those seem to go for more......


----------



## MICKIMINI

Paul 55555 said:


> Couldn’t resist the extra Paul 55555---$140-$14571-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 99/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays mf22- sent 5/22


Wow, great contract!  We are Oct and waiting to close on an AKV and that would have been another perfect ad on...  So glad another disboarder got it!  We bought 2 that passed at $140 recently, so best of luck!


----------



## varyth

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- who’s bidding on the Grand Cal $265/point contracts on Fidelity?
> 
> It’s my use year but I don’t need Grand Cal points!!


Been stalking VGC small contracts, but wrong use year for me!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24
> 
> No surprise but it still stings


Wow, this leaves me no hope for our 200 point at $136/pp.  Ours is not nearly as loaded as this, but it seems like they aren't letting anything through on AKV these days.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Wow, this leaves me no hope for our 200 point at $136/pp.  Ours is not nearly as loaded as this, but it seems like they aren't letting anything through on AKV these days.


There is a $132/pp that passed recently…who knows!


----------



## The_MT

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Wow, this leaves me no hope for our 200 point at $136/pp.  Ours is not nearly as loaded as this, but it seems like they aren't letting anything through on AKV these days.


Hopefully by the time they review yours they will have let up on the AKV ROFR and yours can slip through!


----------



## The_MT

Parkhopperplanner said:


> There is a $132/pp that passed recently…who knows!


That one had given me hope! But it's a delayed close. Seems like Disney isn't buying those or international sellers so those might be the 2 best bets for avoiding AKV ROFR right now.


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24


----------



## jessica9785

chitowncubs09 said:


> Chitowncubs09 —$165-$17804-100-PVB-Oct-5/21, 100/22, 100/23 - sent 4/28, passed 5/24
> 
> First time posting, first time DVC member! Thanks for all the posts and guidance I've received through following this thread.


Eeeekk! We sent our PVB on 4/28 too  Send some of that luck our way!


----------



## thelionqueen

OK so I now understand the excitement and letdown of getting an email from your broker telling you there is still no ROFR decision on your contract…ugh… like thank you but whyyyyyyyyyyy?
 I know there’s no chance of making my May4th ressies exactly at 11 months, but close should still be ok.  Wondering if taking this long is a good or bad sign?  Or if it makes any difference at all? 
I think I’m the only BCV contract still waiting.. hmmmm


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

thelionqueen said:


> OK so I now understand the excitement and letdown of getting an email from your broker telling you there is still no ROFR decision on your contract…ugh… like thank you but whyyyyyyyyyyy?
> I know there’s no chance of making my May4th ressies exactly at 11 months, but close should still be ok.  Wondering if taking this long is a good or bad sign?  Or if it makes any difference at all?
> I think I’m the only BCV contract still waiting.. hmmmm


Ya we got ours the other day and it’s like YAY and AWW boo in the same moment


----------



## Ginamarie

NVDISFamily said:


> I think we (the Captain America Avengers.... is that our name?) are trying to push VGC lower than that if possible. If/when I start trying for my next VGC I would hold firm on 240 or lower for something like that and even less for a bigger contract. I spy a 320 point one I might try and go for if the price is right..... Most of these contracts are on the market well over 30 days.
> 
> For background, the VGC I'm in ROFR for had all of its 2022 points plus some from 2021 and was for 255 (so that's a baseline for me for a contract with most of the points). With some adjustment higher for a very small contract as those seem to go for more......


If you know anything about me- it should be that I never bid an asking price!


----------



## mejones1115

dlam32 said:


> Never in my wildest dreams would be needing $155/pt from an international seller to clear AKV. Unbelievable!


With already losing our 1st contract to the AKV bloodbath we weren't taking any chances as we would love to be able to make our February reservations before the 7 month mark albeit really pushing it at this point but close.  But we did ask that the seller pay the 22 MF which worked out to basically $147/pt which is fine by us.  As much as I'd love to try and get the best deal possible at this point we just want this process over asap    If this doesn't pass I'm not sure we could manage through this all over again...at least we havent killed each other yet.


----------



## Bearval

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think this is the case for many other timeshares.  My friend recently got Wyndham Timeshare, free from another person.  Apparently, they got tired of paying the MFs and just wanted to get rid of it.  I can't ever imagine just giving away my DVC contracts to a random person.  Hopefully, DVC will never get that way.


The demand for DVC will always be higher than other timeshares as long as the wdw parks are there.


----------



## MICKIMINI

The_MT said:


> That one had given me hope! But it's a delayed close. Seems like Disney isn't buying those or international sellers so those might be the 2 best bets for avoiding AKV ROFR right now.


Disney ROFR'd TWO that we sold recently and one hasn't closed but will shortly.  We are the seller in both cases.  Both OKW, one 150 points $116 (2042), another 25 points $135 (2042).  Both _delaye_d close and stripped of points.


----------



## Stargazer65

MICKIMINI said:


> Disney ROFR'd TWO that we sold recently and one hasn't closed but will shortly.  We are the seller in both cases.  Both OKW, one 150 points $116 (2042), another 25 points $135 (2042).  Both _delaye_d close and stripped of points.


They ROFR'd a stripped 25 pt contract at 135? Sheesh!


----------



## bryaalre

Bryaalre---$158-$24370-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23- sent 5/25


----------



## Mexacajun

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2
> 
> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4
> 
> MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/16
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27
> 
> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29
> 
> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/3
> 
> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3
> 
> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4
> 
> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14
> 
> FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2
> 
> D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9
> 
> dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/11
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/16
> 
> askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/28
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29
> 
> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29
> 
> KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3
> 
> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Disneycouple99 (Seller)---$174-$9590-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26
> 
> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29
> 
> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89- sent 5/9
> 
> SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/13
> 
> SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29
> 
> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26
> 
> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29
> 
> mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1
> 
> Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2
> 
> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/10
> 
> Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10
> 
> superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC, sent 4/19
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25
> 
> kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11
> 
> SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Jun-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/14
> 
> TonyCnLV---$185-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2
> 
> TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17
> 
> cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17
> 
> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13
> 
> MICKIMINI (Seller)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 4/13/2022, taken 5/16
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> OKWFan88 (seller)---$138-$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16
> 
> UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16
> 
> GG23 (Seller)---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18
> 
> *VB:*



Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

Woohoo!! Great week! Got two of them!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

pangyal said:


> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29 passed 5/25



YEAAHOOOOO!! Passed and estoppel issued in one fell swoop! Now to just decide on what we’re doing about the backup contract we were eyeing


----------



## redboat45

Parkhopperplanner said:


> YEAAHOOOOO!! Passed and estoppel issued in one fell swoop! Now to just decide on what we’re doing about the backup contract we were eyeing


so glad one finally got through!


----------



## Cintijen

cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25

Our first contract— so excited!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Cintijen said:


> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> Our first contract— so excited!


Good get.

I'm deeply uncomfortable with the convergence of pricing between Poly and Saratoga.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Parkhopperplanner said:


> YEAAHOOOOO!! Passed and estoppel issued in one fell swoop! Now to just decide on what we’re doing about the backup contract we were eyeing


This gives me hope; I've got 25 OKW(E) in ROFR at $137/point.  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Spinster Travel said:


> This gives me hope; I've got 25 OKW(E) in ROFR at $137/point.  Congrats!!!!!!


I saw that!! Sending all the good vibes!


----------



## WDWkristin

WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 05/25


----------



## hglenn

WDWkristin said:


> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 05/25


Yeah!! Congrats!  You have plans for those 2021 points?


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3, taken 5/25

The bloodbath continues.  4th contract taken.


----------



## Arbogast

Why do we think they are taking ao many AKV contracts?


----------



## hhisc16

Arbogast said:


> Why do we think they are taking ao many AKV contracts?


Maybe a future firesale on AKV?
Converting more Jambo to DVC?
Any other ideas?


----------



## hobbes42

Arbogast said:


> Why do we think they are taking ao many AKV contracts?


Because they're mean.   No AKV for you!


----------



## christophles

christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25


----------



## Azndjdude

My first DVC contract.
Azndjdude---$165-$13660-75-VGF-Apr-72/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/25


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Arbogast said:


> Why do we think they are taking ao many AKV contracts?


Completely my assumption...totally willing to be proven wrong.

But I just had a geek out moment with my spreadsheet (found a spreadsheet here when I was first looking at DVC that calculates the net cost per point per year left remaining in the contract)...nothing at AKV that has passed since the start of this particular board has gone for an average net of 4.59pp (specifically at AKV). The ones that have passed have been anywhere from 4.13pp - 5.08pp...so really there is not an exact way to tell if your contract will pass...but there has to be some kind of average threshold??

I just found out my OKW(E) passed this morning. My contract and the other OKW(E) contract that has passed since April both weirdly net out to 4.48pp. Everything that has been bought back at OKW(E) has a net price below that. My only assumption for a pass on that is if it's an international seller.

All that being said...there is no way to predict what will be bought back...but I have to wonder if once you put in all the numbers (number of points purchased times how many years are remaining with full points times cost per point and divided by the full cost) they have to have a threshold to maintain most of the time per resort.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Arbogast said:


> Why do we think they are taking ao many AKV contracts?


My thought was that they can make $60+ per point when selling Direct at these buy back prices.  

Is there data on the amount of direct sales vs resales per month?


----------



## rollnstns

Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1, passed 5/25

2nd time's a charm! Went more of the "Sure Thing" route and went with The Poly.
Waiver and Estoppel issued at the same time.

Now where do I get one of the cool banners for my signature??


----------



## HIRyeDVC

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is there data on the amount of direct sales vs resales per month?


dvcnews in the financial news section.


----------



## sndral

UbieTinkinMon said:


> My thought was that they can make $60+ per point when selling Direct at these buy back prices.
> 
> Is there data on the amount of direct sales vs resales per month?





HIRyeDVC said:


> dvcnews in the financial news section.


I think this article about March resales/ROFR is the most recent. https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...yback-interest-at-2042-resorts-remains-strong


----------



## CaptainAmerica

UbieTinkinMon said:


> My thought was that they can make $60+ per point when selling Direct at these buy back prices.


They can make $200+ per point when selling VGF Direct because they've driven resale prices so high that people decide not to bother.  Even better.


----------



## bunnyruns

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3, taken 5/25
> 
> The bloodbath continues.  4th contract taken.


I am so sorry! That's ROUGH.  At least you didn't have to wait 40+ days like we have seen some post...waiting 45 days only to have Disney take it only adds salt to the wound.  I hope you get your next try!


----------



## bryaalre

UbieTinkinMon said:


> My thought was that they can make $60+ per point when selling Direct at these buy back prices.
> 
> Is there data on the amount of direct sales vs resales per month?


DVC news has great information about direct sales for each resort.

For AKV in 2022 they have sold; 11,710 direct points in January, 11,610 direct points in February, 12,443 direct points in March and 7,999 direct points in April for a total of 43,762 direct AKV points sold in the first 4 months of this year.

In terms of contracts for AKV they've purchased, DVC news reports; 8,300 points in January, 4,900 in February and 5,800 in March for a total of 19,000 points they have purchased back in the first 3 months of this year.


----------



## MICKIMINI

UbieTinkinMon said:


> My thought was that they can make $60+ per point when selling Direct at these buy back prices.
> 
> Is there data on the amount of direct sales vs resales per month?


You hit the nail on the head.  We just went under agreement with another contract we are selling and my broker said just that.  He and I have been working together for quite a few years.  $60+/- profit seems to be the sweet spot...


----------



## MICKIMINI

We are at BWV now...what tired villas!  We are in a 1 BR and it is just a weird layout and needs a total update.  Okay, here for the location...but the BLT 2 BR theme park view for two nights was incredible!  I think we are OKW and AKV homies...

Edit:  Did I say three bathrooms for two people? LOL!


----------



## hglenn

MICKIMINI said:


> We are at BWV now...what tired villas!  We are in a 1 BR and it is just a weird layout and needs a total update.  Okay, here for the location...but the BLT 2 BR theme park view for two nights was incredible!  I think we are OKW and AKV homies...
> 
> Edit:  Did I say three bathrooms for two people? LOL!


Hopefully BWV will get a refresh very soon!


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25, taken 5/25


----------



## Jenglish13

Jenglish13 said:


> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29
> 
> I figure this is dead on arrival with no chance of surviving rofr. I'm new and didn't realize all the details when I made the offer or I would've offered a few more bucks. This is my first post so I hope I did it right!





Jenglish13 said:


> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29
> 
> I figure this is dead on arrival with no chance of surviving rofr. I'm new and didn't realize all the details when I made the offer or I would've offered a few more bucks. This is my first post so I hope I did it right!


Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29- passed 5/24

I made this offer before finding this board and all the info it contains and thought for sure it was going to be ROFR'd.  Very pleasantly surprised it did not!


----------



## CaitMcH

Congrats on all of the PVB passes that have come through in the last few days! Also beginning to wonder if the one I sent in on 4/22 has fallen underneath someone's desk...


----------



## Zazu the majordomo

Update!
Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29 passed 5/25
Third time was the charm!!! And going with poly definitely helped


----------



## Stargazer65

Jenglish13 said:


> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29- passed 5/24
> 
> I made this offer before finding this board and all the info it contains and thought for sure it was going to be ROFR'd.  Very pleasantly surprised it did not!


Well then. It's *good* you were uninformed!


----------



## jgarrity1

jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25


----------



## Jenglish13

Stargazer65 said:


> Well then. It's *good* you were uninformed!


Lol!  Better lucky than good sometimes.  I'm still baffled that this passed based on what was reported within the past 60 days of contacts being taken in the $160s.  The agent said the seller was going through a POA and that Disney stays away from those more than standard sales, but not as much as international sellers.  Does anyone know the actual reason Disney leaves international deals alone?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

hhisc16 said:


> Maybe a future firesale on AKV?
> Converting more Jambo to DVC?
> Any other ideas?



I would guess if they had plans to convert more Jambo into DVC then they would layoff from ROFR’ing so much AKV knowing that their inventory will grow.  Very similar to what we saw with PVB prior to the announcement…


----------



## Brian Noble

Jenglish13 said:


> I'm still baffled that this passed


There is much less rhyme or reason to the ROFR dart-throwing monkey than most people think.

As an aside: In the timeshare industry, the rule of thumb is that cost-of-goods is about 20-30% of the total cost of inventory sold. In other words, and assuming Disney is at least as competent as other timeshare developers, building a shiny new resort probably costs at most $40-$60 per point---and that's if there is no profit in the sale, which is probably not the case.

I bet GFV2 cost much much less than that, even if there was a funny-money internal transfer between DVD and Resorts to "pay" for the building.

So ROFR is probably not the bargain for Disney that most people think it is. I suspect it is used primarily to meet existing organic demand for "sold out" resorts, letting the sales staff focus their energy elsewhere. Otherwise, the staff has to convince someone that really wants, say, AKV, that they want GFV or RIV instead.

Correspondingly, I suspect that the reason e.g. AKV is seeing more buybacks is that there are more current and prospective Members calling out of the blue asking to buy there.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Brian Noble said:


> There is much less rhyme or reason to the ROFR dart-throwing monkey than most people think.
> 
> As an aside: In the timeshare industry, the rule of thumb is that cost-of-goods is about 20-30% of the total cost of inventory sold. In other words, and assuming Disney is at least as competent as other timeshare developers, building a shiny new resort probably costs at most $40-$60 per point---and that's if there is no profit in the sale, which is probably not the case.
> 
> ROFR is not the bargain for Disney that most people think it is. I suspect it is used primarily to meet existing organic demand for "sold out" resorts, letting the sales staff focus their energy elsewhere. Otherwise, the staff has to convince someone that really wants, say, AKV, that they want GFV or RIV instead.
> 
> Correspondingly, I suspect that the reason e.g. AKV is seeing more buybacks is that there are more current and prospective Members calling out of the blue asking to buy there.



Agreed. Or the demand on the cash side is off the charts.


----------



## pks_domer

Excited to be first-time owners! But also feeling a little guilty— condolences to those that have been taken here the last few weeks.

pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25. Estoppel issued today as well.


----------



## joarath

CaptainAmerica said:


> Good get.
> 
> I'm deeply uncomfortable with the convergence of pricing between Poly and Saratoga.



I know! I just passed my SSR. Now I'm thinking maybe I should have just gone ahead and sprung for Poly. Oh well! Excited to have my contact!


----------



## joarath

Update:

Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1, passed 5/25

Woo! Finally passed! Much quicker than my first wait. Hum... now some of these poly contras look pretty attractive.


----------



## Arbogast

pks_domer said:


> Excited to be first-time owners! But also feeling a little guilty— condolences to those that have been taken here the last few weeks.
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25. Estoppel issued today as well.


So basically international seller is the way to go. Congrats!


----------



## dlam32

rollnstns said:


> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> 2nd time's a charm! Went more of the "Sure Thing" route and went with The Poly.
> Waiver and Estoppel issued at the same time.
> 
> Now where do I get one of the cool banners for my signature??


Congratulations.  There is a person who created all these banners and you can find your resort banner here.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/


----------



## gwendolynie

gwendolynie---$173-$27796-150-BCV-Feb-0/21, 184/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/21


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MICKIMINI said:


> We are at BWV now...what tired villas!  We are in a 1 BR and it is just a weird layout and needs a total update.  Okay, here for the location...but the BLT 2 BR theme park view for two nights was incredible!  I think we are OKW and AKV homies...
> 
> Edit:  Did I say three bathrooms for two people? LOL!


I agree but Disney probably can get away with not doing much because of its phenomenal location.  Those that want a nice room near Epcot can stay at Riviera, which I think more people are doing.  Room layout at BLT (excluding the studios) is the best in all of DVC IMO


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Room layout at BLT (excluding the studios) is the best in all of DVC IMO


Obviously you've never accidently peed in the dryer at Old Key west because you got lost in the middle of the night and thought it was the toilet.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Obviously you've never accidently peed in the dryer at Old Key west because you got lost in the middle of the night and thought it was the toilet.


size isn't everything.....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Obviously you've never accidently peed in the dryer at Old Key west because you got lost in the middle of the night and thought it was the toilet.


At least at BLT, your chances of doing that is less because of the extra full bathroom?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Not directly related to ROFR but wanted to provide this update to the group: 

Our direct guide just called and left a message that our wait list request for VGC from late 2020 just came through. Offering us 100 points direct. I can only assume this means they ROFR'D someones VGC resale...to them, I am sorry, and I will stand in solidarity with you by NOT purchasing these points. $310/pt is outrageous.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jenglish13 said:


> Lol!  Better lucky than good sometimes.  I'm still baffled that this passed based on what was reported within the past 60 days of contacts being taken in the $160s.  The agent said the seller was going through a POA and that Disney stays away from those more than standard sales, but not as much as international sellers.  Does anyone know the actual reason Disney leaves international deals alone?


Closings from foreign sellers and FIRPTA...they don't seem to want to mess with that!


----------



## MICKIMINI

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Not directly related to ROFR but wanted to provide this update to the group:
> 
> Our direct guide just called and left a message that our wait list request for VGC from late 2020 just came through. Offering us 100 points direct. I can only assume this means they ROFR'D someones VGC resale...to them, I am sorry, and I will stand in solidarity with you by NOT purchasing these points. $310/pt is outrageous.


Sorry?  Not sorry!  You got VGC!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

MICKIMINI said:


> Sorry?  Not sorry!  You got VGC!!


We own resale VGC already. If it was 150 points we might be tempted to replace our direct SS contract, but these points are not worth the 31K pricetag to us right now. I'd rather play the negotiating game with resale


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Not directly related to ROFR but wanted to provide this update to the group:
> 
> Our direct guide just called and left a message that our wait list request for VGC from late 2020 just came through. Offering us 100 points direct. I can only assume this means they ROFR'D someones VGC resale...to them, I am sorry, and I will stand in solidarity with you by NOT purchasing these points. $310/pt is outrageous.


could be from a foreclosure? I can't imagine Disney exercising ROFR at anything above $230-240pp for VGC.  And I agree.  $310pp is outrageous, even for direct.  But I'm sure someone down the waiting list will gladly buy it.


----------



## CaitMcH

Not sure if anyone else has had a similar experience of any kind, but thought this would be the place to ask. 
My PVB contract that was sent on 4/22 is being held up in ROFR because they're saying the seller has a future reservation, but they don't. The broker and the title company are both working with Disney to try and get the issue resolved. Is this something that is likely to get straightened out soon or should I be preparing for a longer wait?


----------



## dlam32

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Not directly related to ROFR but wanted to provide this update to the group:
> 
> Our direct guide just called and left a message that our wait list request for VGC from late 2020 just came through. Offering us 100 points direct. I can only assume this means they ROFR'D someones VGC resale...to them, I am sorry, and I will stand in solidarity with you by NOT purchasing these points. $310/pt is outrageous.


I never figured they would ROFR any VGC but there have been some listings that have been outside of the range of that $60 mark that some think is the line for Disney.


----------



## pks_domer

Arbogast said:


> So basically international seller is the way to go. Congrats!


Thanks— and huge thanks too to those earlier in this thread that mentioned the international seller angle as being worth a shot. Not something we’d have figured out on our own as newbies, so we very much appreciate the board’s assist on this one!


----------



## NVDISFamily

dlam32 said:


> I never figured they would ROFR any VGC but there have been some listings that have been outside of the range of that $60 mark that some think is the line for Disney.


I might be one of those….. I hope that’s not the case


----------



## WDWkristin

hglenn said:


> Yeah!! Congrats!  You have plans for those 2021 points?


I am actually going to sell them. It’s the double 2022 points I was looking for. I’m going to take my sisters and their kids next March for their very first trip.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Not directly related to ROFR but wanted to provide this update to the group:
> 
> Our direct guide just called and left a message that our wait list request for VGC from late 2020 just came through. Offering us 100 points direct. I can only assume this means they ROFR'D someones VGC resale...to them, I am sorry, and I will stand in solidarity with you by NOT purchasing these points. $310/pt is outrageous.


I can't believe that you put in a request in late 2020 and they're just getting back to you with points in May 2022.  They could have ROFR'd a bunch of contracts (including mine from like a month ago) in order to get you your points.  Why would they let an interested buyer sit around for that long?  That's crazy.


----------



## wdw4rfam

jgarrity1 said:


> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25





joarath said:


> Update:
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> Woo! Finally passed! Much quicker than my first wait. Hum... now some of these poly contras look pretty attractive.


Boy don’t know what to think. We are waiting on our SSR at $138 for 100pts. Right between these


----------



## Arbogast

When purchasing on a resale site is it possible to know if it's an international seller upfront?


----------



## Stargazer65

Arbogast said:


> When purchasing on a resale site is it possible to know if it's an international seller upfront?


A lot of brokers show this on the listing. Otherwise, you can try asking.


----------



## wdw4rfam

So for those of us new to the “international seller” thing… what are the disadvantages? Has to be something because disney clearly doesn’t want to mess with it


----------



## Stargazer65

wdw4rfam said:


> So for those of us new to the “international seller” thing… what are the disadvantages? Has to be something because disney clearly doesn’t want to mess with it


It usually takes longer to close, there's some extra legal mumbo jumbo. That's all I know.


----------



## The_MT

I made an offer on an AKV resale from an international seller this morning and after a couple of counters we agreed! I'm so excited!! I'll make a new string once it goes to Disney for ROFR review


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I can't believe that you put in a request in late 2020 and they're just getting back to you with points in May 2022.  They could have ROFR'd a bunch of contracts (including mine from like a month ago) in order to get you your points.  Why would they let an interested buyer sit around for that long?  That's crazy.


I don't think there is enough of a profit margin for DVC to spend much time/energy ROFR'ing VGC


----------



## pks_domer

Stargazer65 said:


> It usually takes longer to close, there's some extra legal mumbo jumbo. That's all I know.


There are some other threads here on Disboards that go into it in more detail. There are some capital gains taxes on the international seller's side... and because they need a notary, it sometimes can take a bit longer to push the paperwork.

EDIT: there have also been some horror stories on the board about the IRS coming back to the buyer looking for the FIRPTA taxes, so seems important to make sure that's planned/withheld properly!


----------



## kkediana

kkediana said:


> Yippee!! Passed today, it was an international seller. I may not be able to use the 46 points from 2020 before September 1st, Broker said 3 to 4 weeks to get closing documents and then Disney is taking 3 to 6 weeks to set up the account. Still very pleased to have





kkediana said:


> Yippee!! Passed today, it was an international seller. I may not be able to use the 46 points from 2020 before September 1st, Broker said 3 to 4 weeks to get closing documents and then Disney is taking 3 to 6 weeks to set up the account. Still very pleased to have passed.


Passed on 5/21 to international seller, received and signed the contract from Mason  Title today. Moving along quicker than expected.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pks_domer said:


> Thanks— and huge thanks too to those earlier in this thread that mentioned the international seller angle as being worth a shot. Not something we’d have figured out on our own as newbies, so we very much appreciate the board’s assist on this one!


If I was an international seller, I'd probably wouldn't want buyers to know since the biggest selling point is that you would mostly likely pass ROFR and the buyer would be emboldened to bid as low as possible.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Morganjacar said:


> You're exactly right. I was soooo close to pulling the trigger on a direct VGF add on. So close that my guide had the sales papers drawn up.
> I was able to snag a 120 point VGF loaded contract with my same use year for $152 pp with seller paying maintence fees despite fully loaded. I couldn't justify buying direct.


I think you can justify a higher price if you want to stay at Riviera, and probably VDH and Poly2 with your points, not to mention whatever else DVC is cooking up. An additional $4800 over the duration of the contract might be worth it.


----------



## mejones1115

Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29 passed 05/25 with estoppel.  Now to wait for our closing docs.   They're understaffed and looking at 21 business days to get them out.  Fingers crossed they come sooner so we can rent out some of these 21 points.


----------



## The_MT

HIRyeDVC said:


> If I was an international seller, I'd probably wouldn't want buyers to know since the biggest selling point is that you would mostly likely pass ROFR and the buyer would be emboldened to bid as low as possible.


They could also use that as a way to get buyers to pay more since it's pretty much guaranteed to pass ROFR and it's still way better than paying the direct price.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The_MT said:


> They could also use that as a way to get buyers to pay more since it's pretty much guaranteed to pass ROFR and it's still way better than paying the direct price.


that would be true in a seller's market


----------



## Morganjacar

Paul Stupin said:


> I think you can justify a higher price if you want to stay at Riviera, and probably VDH and Poly2 with your points, not to mention whatever else DVC is cooking up. An additional $4800 over the duration of the contract might be worth it.


Agree to disagree  if I want to stay at riviera I will rent out my points and transfer in riviera points. Totally worth $19000 vs $23800 on a small pt contract


----------



## NorCalDisFan

Paul Stupin said:


> I think you can justify a higher price if you want to stay at Riviera, and probably VDH and Poly2 with your points, not to mention whatever else DVC is cooking up. An additional $4800 over the duration of the contract might be worth it.



I'm not sure why dvc members sometimes mention 'cost over the duration of the contract' is neglectable.  We do try to save even tiny bits for every purchase. We don't say like that for other long-term purchases like house and car.


----------



## Paul Stupin

NorCalDisFan said:


> I'm not sure why dvc members sometimes mention 'cost over the duration of the contract' is neglectable.  We do try to save even tiny bits for every purchase. We don't say like that for other long-term purchases like house and car.


I think you mean negligible, and I actually never said that.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

I think what they are implying is that the overall cost of 20+ years of Disney trips is so much more than the difference that it may not be worth the hassle of trying to save a little bit of money upfront, especially if it limits your ability to use the points as you would like over the life of the contract.


----------



## Mexacajun

NorCalDisFan said:


> I'm not sure why dvc members sometimes mention 'cost over the duration of the contract' is neglectable.  We do try to save even tiny bits for every purchase. We don't say like that for other long-term purchases like house and car.


Actually, I would definitely say that about a house. I bought a house that I thought was slightly overpriced at the time because it was exactly what I wanted and where I wanted. The seller wouldn’t budge and I walked away but the more I looked the more I knew I couldn’t find something like the house I wanted so I decided to pay. It was over priced for the area and I spent considerably more that $4800 over the going rate at the time. And I am extremely happy I did it. I think this comes down to the individual. People spend their money on what they think is important.


----------



## Sandisw

NorCalDisFan said:


> I'm not sure why dvc members sometimes mention 'cost over the duration of the contract' is neglectable.  We do try to save even tiny bits for every purchase. We don't say like that for other long-term purchases like house and car.



IMO, I think that it depends on how important those things that are not available are to one as a buyer.

So, $4800 extra upfront, for the chance to stay at RIV, future resorts, and be eligible for whatever membership extras might come along is not huge in the scheme of things,

If you own at least 10 years, you spent an extra $480 each of those years to have those things.

Now, for some, those things don’t matter now.  But, in 2042 when those resorts might be off the table, it may matter.  

For us, having points that are not restricted was most important. The only ones we were willing to buy were RIV since we plan to stay there each and every trip for at least a few nights.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Finally getting around to being able to update my passed with the full string.   Edit:  My first contract so I wanted to have a bunch of points to start with.

Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29 passed 05/24


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26

So excited! Still waiting on AKV sent on 4/20


----------



## Bea

Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2, passed 5/26

Yay! I was pretty sure this would pass. Estoppel certificate issued at the same time.


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> IMO, I think that it depends on how important those things that are not available are to one as a buyer.
> 
> So, $4800 extra upfront, for the chance to stay at RIV, future resorts, and be eligible for whatever membership extras might come along is not huge in the scheme of things,
> 
> If you own at least 10 years, you spent an extra $480 each of those years to have those things.
> 
> Now, for some, those things don’t matter now.  But, in 2042 when those resorts might be off the table, it may matter.
> 
> For us, having points that are not restricted was most important. The only ones we were willing to buy were RIV since we plan to stay there each and every trip for at least a few nights.


This pretty much explains why we bought Riviera.  We wanted points we could use at Riviera and future resorts and we wanted the discount.  I know people complain that the discount isn't much, but we've done a couple of trips as direct members now and between dining and merchandise discounts, we've already saved several hundred dollars (we have a big family and we like to shop!).  No regrets on buying my resale points either- that saved me a fortune on AKV, but I'm glad I have both.

As for renting out points to use the money for a Rivera stay- I get that it works for some people, but if I have points available, I'm going to want to use them all for myself!  Plus, I hate the hassle of selling, paying taxes on the sale, etc.


----------



## christophles

Getting on the horse again hoping to cross the finish line with this one now!

christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26


----------



## pks_domer

pks_domer said:


> Excited to be first-time owners! But also feeling a little guilty— condolences to those that have been taken here the last few weeks.
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25. Estoppel issued today as well.


I know she's a bit of a legend on Disboards and that a bunch of you have already said how fantastic she is, but I was still a little surprised how fast Cammy over at Mason had our closing docs to us...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> This pretty much explains why we bought Riviera.  We wanted points we could use at Riviera and future resorts and we wanted the discount.  I know people complain that the discount isn't much, but we've done a couple of trips as direct members now and between dining and merchandise discounts, we've already saved several hundred dollars (we have a big family and we like to shop!).  No regrets on buying my resale points either- that saved me a fortune on AKV, but I'm glad I have both.
> 
> As for renting out points to use the money for a Rivera stay- I get that it works for some people, but if I have points available, I'm going to want to use them all for myself!  Plus, I hate the hassle of selling, paying taxes on the sale, etc.


It also explains why we bought VGF2 direct as well, though with the incentives at the time my price per point was $179.

Also, last year I rented out some points for a WDW Christmas trip we had to cancel, a week in a one bedroom at CCV. No one wanted the reservation, so it sat on the  former sponsor‘s rental sight for two months, until I wound up having to break it up into smaller one or two night stays with I think 12-13 separate reservations at various resorts before the points expired Feb. 28. Needless to say, having to contact member services 13 times to transfer the reservations when they did rent out, at fire sale prices, was time consuming and a huge, huge pain...and I’ll never do it again. I had thought a hard to get Christmas reservation would rent out fast, but I learned that a large percentage of renters are bargain hunters with no interest in pricey reservations.

So my rental experience was not the easy, painless process I was lead to believe on both the podcast and the boards. I guess it might be easier if you do it far enough in advance, and plan for it specifically to stay at another resort, but then, it might not be. It was definitely way more of a hassle than I had anticipated.


----------



## hobbes42

_350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!_

hobbes42---$79-$29200-350-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22,/83/2023-subsidezed dues- sent 5/26




ok, not really.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> but I learned that a large percentage of renters are bargain hunters with no interest in pricey reservations.


This is true.  My limited rental experience showed that most people wanting to rent at Aulani only want 2-3 nights, and almost all the time in the standard view hotel room, which is the lowest points chart room in the inventory.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hobbes42 said:


> _350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!_
> 
> hobbes42---$79-$29200-350-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22,/83/2023-subsidezed dues- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, not really.


HHAAHAHAHAH.  You got me there for a split second.  I was like HOLY $HIT!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> 350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!



It barely has any clothes on!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> It barely has any clothes on!


yes, which means maybe negotiate down to $100pp?  $105pp?  I think it's possible since it's such a large contract?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hobbes42 said:


> _350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!_
> 
> hobbes42---$79-$29200-350-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22,/83/2023-subsidezed dues- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, not really.


The amount of adrenaline that shot through my body and then immediately dissipated when I read this was shocking.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> yes, which means maybe negotiate down to $100pp?  $105pp?  I think it's possible since it's such a large contract?



Im not touching it.  

We need to start an "AA" club for these addonitis temptations - Aulani Anonymous

Will you be my sponsor?


----------



## hobbes42

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Im not touching it.
> 
> We need to start an "AA" club for these addonitis temptations - Aulani Anonymous
> 
> Will you be my sponsor?


Hello,  my name is Hobbes and I'm an addict.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> yes, which means maybe negotiate down to $100pp?  $105pp?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal; 

-100 points direct VGC on the table
-I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs. 
-My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank. 
-If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
-We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
-We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.

Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*. 

Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal;
> 
> -100 points direct VGC on the table
> -I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs.
> -My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank.
> -If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
> -We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
> -We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.
> 
> Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*.
> 
> Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome


Buying Grand Cal points that you won't use EXCLUSIVELY at Grand Cal is the worst possible thing you can do in all of DVC.

Are you able to plan at 11 months, always?  I've read horror stories of Grand Cal owners who are WC locals and "visit Disneyland with a full year of notice" just isn't how they travel.

I would wait, buy 300 Tower points (150/150) to get maximum incentive, then sell some of your current contracts.


----------



## dado4

hobbes42 said:


> _350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!_
> 
> hobbes42---$79-$29200-350-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22,/83/2023-subsidezed dues- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, not really.


You offer that and I'll off $65 a point to make yours look good!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dado4 said:


> You offer that and I'll off $65 a point to make yours look good!


I'll snipe you guys from $98 but I'd need a recommendation on a divorce attorney.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> Buying Grand Cal points that you won't use EXCLUSIVELY at Grand Cal is the worst possible thing you can do in all of DVC.
> 
> Are you able to plan at 11 months, always?  I've read horror stories of Grand Cal owners who are WC locals and "visit Disneyland with a full year of notice" just isn't how they travel.
> 
> I would wait, buy 300 Tower points (150/150) to get maximum incentive, then sell some of your current contracts.


1) I would usually agree with you 100%, but staying at DLH would be the rarity for us, so I would be fine using a few VGC for those trips...I think...
2) Yes, we are fortunate that we can book a year out.
3) Since we already have blue card benefits at 100 points, I don't see the a need for that many direct points at DLT. Most of our points are VGC resale, and that is where we want to stay primarily, with a few, short split stays at DLT possibly. It's unlikely we'd sell our VGC to buy at DLT.


----------



## chicagodisfan

chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 5/4, passed 5/25

We got the e-mail with our closing documents from Cammie at Mason Title before I even heard the news from our broker!

Many thanks to everyone on these boards for the tip on buying from an international seller! I am certain we would not have passed otherwise as this contract was a point cheaper than the one we just had taken last month. And a special thanks to @pks_domer for the heads up! (Second contract from the same international seller.)


----------



## chicagodisfan

Brian Noble said:


> Correspondingly, I suspect that the reason e.g. AKV is seeing more buybacks is that there are more current and prospective Members calling out of the blue asking to buy there.



I agree with this and wonder too if it has to do with the very attractive point charts for the standard and value rooms. I love AKV but we have only stayed there at 7 months in a Savannah view room which to me seemed worth switching from our home resort of BCV for that experience. But while bidding on our current AKV contract, I looked at the point chart for next spring break and was amazed at the point savings if we booked a standard view! It was even a point or two cheaper than the same dates at OKW and SSR. I could be okay with watching the animals from the viewing areas if I can extend our stay 2-3 night. And if we could get a value room on occasion and maybe still luck into a savannah view?!? It’s a no brainer. We love BLT and want to try VGF too but are scared away by the point charts sometimes, especially during spring break which is often when we need to travel.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> 3) Since we already have blue card benefits at 100 points, I don't see the a need for that many direct points at DLT. Most of our points are VGC resale, and that is where we want to stay primarily, with a few, short split stays at DLT possibly. It's unlikely we'd sell our VGC to buy at DLT.


My thinking there was that 300 points is usually where the really excellent incentives kick in.  If someone had 200 points and wanted 100 more, for example, they might come out financially ahead to sell the 200 and buy 300 than to just buy 100.

My proposed scenario relies on DLT being priced aggressively enough where they could also serve as Aulani and WDW SAP.

I love Grand Cal but the price per point is just so obscene that I can't see buying there versus just staying on cash.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

chicagodisfan said:


> I agree with this and wonder too if it has to do with the very attractive point charts for the standard and value rooms. I love AKV but we have only stayed there at 7 months in a Savannah view room which to me seemed worth switching from our home resort of BCV for that experience. But while bidding on our current AKV contract, I looked at the point chart for next spring break and was amazed at the point savings if we booked a standard view! It was even a point or two cheaper than the same dates at OKW and SSR. I could be okay with watching the animals from the viewing areas if I can extend our stay 2-3 night. And if we could get a value room on occasion and maybe still luck into a savannah view?!? It’s a no brainer. We love BLT and want to try VGF too but are scared away by the point charts sometimes, especially during spring break which is often when we need to travel.


AKV Standard View is the best value at Walt Disney World in my opinion, whether you're paying cash or staying on points.

Don't ever plan on staying Value unless you want to walk at 11 months.  It's dang near impossible.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is true.  My limited rental experience showed that most people wanting to rent at Aulani only want 2-3 nights, and almost all the time in the standard view hotel room, which is the lowest points chart room in the inventory.


So what I went through isn’t just an exception. My rental experience was identical. People only wanted one or two night stays at OKW and SSR in the cheapest value rooms.


----------



## wnielsen1

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal;
> 
> -100 points direct VGC on the table
> -I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs.
> -My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank.
> -If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
> -We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
> -We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.
> 
> Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*.
> 
> Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome


Here's my opinion: BUY THEM


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is true.  My limited rental experience showed that most people wanting to rent at Aulani only want 2-3 nights, and almost all the time in the standard view hotel room, which is the lowest points chart room in the inventory.




ROFR thread is lit.  We've got memes on memes on memes.  Jokes in layers, like an onion.


----------



## Sandisw

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal;
> 
> -100 points direct VGC on the table
> -I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs.
> -My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank.
> -If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
> -We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
> -We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.
> 
> Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*.
> 
> Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome



I say yes.  Those don’t come along direct very often and when said and done, it can come down a bit…and, if you have the Disney Visa, you don’t have to pay for 6 months.


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27 said:


> purplenancy27`---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26
> 
> So excited! Still waiting on AKV sent on 4/20


So my agent just informed me that the AKV owner has a reservation on another contract and Disney said it is attached to the one being sold. apparently they have been trying for several days to sort this out. What are my options? I dont want to wait around if they are just going to take it.


----------



## Sandisw

purplenancy27 said:


> So my agent just informed me that the AKV owner has a reservation on another contract and Disney said it is attached to the one being sold. apparently they have been trying for several days to sort this out. What are my options? I dont want to wait around if they are just going to take it.



You do not have to accept things id they want to do a delayed closing.  It sounds like they are trying to get the points switched around…if they are part of the same membership, it shouldn’t be too difficult as long as they have other points.

But, let them know whether you are willing to go beyond the actual closing date because if you are not, then let them know you will pull out if it doesn’t close on time.


----------



## sndral

chicagodisfan said:


> I agree with this and wonder too if it has to do with the very attractive point charts for the standard and value rooms. I love AKV but we have only stayed there at 7 months in a Savannah view room which to me seemed worth switching from our home resort of BCV for that experience. But while bidding on our current AKV contract, I looked at the point chart for next spring break and was amazed at the point savings if we booked a standard view! It was even a point or two cheaper than the same dates at OKW and SSR. I could be okay with watching the animals from the viewing areas if I can extend our stay 2-3 night. And if we could get a value room on occasion and maybe still luck into a savannah view?!? It’s a no brainer. We love BLT and want to try VGF too but are scared away by the point charts sometimes, especially during spring break which is often when we need to travel.


FYI, over half the standard views at Jambo actually have a ‘partial’ savanna view, the rest are pool/pool+roof views. Kidani is a different story w/ only a handful of standards overlooking the small Pembe savanna.


----------



## chicagodisfan

sndral said:


> FYI, over half the standard views at Jambo actually have a ‘partial’ savanna view, the rest are pool/pool+roof views. Kidani is a different story w/ only a handful of standards overlooking the small Pembe savanna.


Oh, this is great to know! Thank you! We prefer Jambo anyway for the beautiful lobby and proximity to restaurants, etc. I only really need a partial view of some animals now and then anyway. I always have big plans of sipping coffee on my balcony, but my Type A family will never let me!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal;
> 
> -100 points direct VGC on the table
> -I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs.
> -My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank.
> -If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
> -We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
> -We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.
> 
> Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*.
> 
> Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome


Buy VGC.  You only need one reason, which is that its VGC.  DLT might be shiny and new, but it will never touch VGC in terms of value, quality, and location.  You might have a chance in booking DLT at 7 months, but definitely almost zero chance the other way around.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Buy VGC.  You only need one reason, which is that its VGC.  DLT might be shiny and new, but it will never touch VGC in terms of value, quality, and location.  You might have a chance in booking DLT at 7 months, but definitely almost zero chance the other way around.


I think this is an example of DVC members getting tunnel vision.  Grand Cal is bookable with cash, and the hotel rooms are much nicer than the villas IMO.  The purpose of DVC is to save money versus paying cash every year, but you're not going to save money versus paying cash every year at $300 per point.

Take your $30,000, stick it in an index fund, spin off $3,000 per year in growth, plus $750 in dues you don't have to pay, and spend the $3,750 every year on cash rooms.  This will get you more nights than 100 points will.


----------



## Cleeevus

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is an example of DVC members getting tunnel vision.  Grand Cal is bookable with cash, and the hotel rooms are much nicer than the villas IMO.  The purpose of DVC is to save money versus paying cash every year, but you're not going to save money versus paying cash every year at $300 per point.


There’s a thread around here somewhere that broke down the math at $400 per point for VGC and it still being a better financial move than paying cash. Rack rates (even when discounted) at VGC are astronomical.


----------



## arich35

chicagodisfan said:


> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 5/4, passed 5/25
> 
> We got the e-mail with our closing documents from Cammie at Mason Title before I even heard the news from our broker!
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on these boards for the tip on buying from an international seller! I am certain we would not have passed otherwise as this contract was a point cheaper than the one we just had taken last month. And a special thanks to @pks_domer for the heads up! (Second contract from the same international seller.)


Congrats, is it easy to spot international sellers?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is an example of DVC members getting tunnel vision.  Grand Cal is bookable with cash, and the hotel rooms are much nicer than the villas IMO.  The purpose of DVC is to save money versus paying cash every year, but you're not going to save money versus paying cash every year at $300 per point.
> 
> Take your $30,000, stick it in an index fund, spin off $3,000 per year in growth, plus $750 in dues you don't have to pay, and spend the $3,750 every year on cash rooms.  This will get you more nights than 100 points will.


have you stayed in a VGC 1BR?  They are GLORIOUS.  Rack rate would cost $1500-1800 a night as opposed to 31-50 points a night.  At that rate, you would make up the initial cost in 15-20 nights worth of stay.  Every night past that is almost for free minus the MFs.


----------



## Cleeevus

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is an example of DVC members getting tunnel vision.  Grand Cal is bookable with cash, and the hotel rooms are much nicer than the villas IMO.  The purpose of DVC is to save money versus paying cash every year, but you're not going to save money versus paying cash every year at $300 per point.
> 
> Take your $30,000, stick it in an index fund, spin off $3,000 per year in growth, plus $750 in dues you don't have to pay, and spend the $3,750 every year on cash rooms.  This will get you more nights than 100 points will.


5 nights in VGC studio in November is $5k. 100 points direct @$310 per =$15.42 x 100 points for the 5 night stay $1,542.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Cleeevus said:


> There’s a thread around here somewhere that broke down the math at $400 per point for VGC and it still being a better financial move than paying cash. Rack rates (even when discounted) at VGC are astronomical.


100 points gets you about 4 weeknights in the summer.  That's about $2,800 after tax with a modest 25% discount.

That's a poor value.


----------



## Cleeevus

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Alright team, I need some advice. I never thought I'd be saying this but those direct VGC points are really making a case for themselves. Here's the deal;
> 
> -100 points direct VGC on the table
> -I can split them into two 50 pointers for minimal extra closing costs.
> -My UY is June, so I would get 2021 points that I would be able to bank.
> -If I were to rent out the 2021 and 2022 UY points for $22/pt that would bring the per point cost from $310 to approx $266pp. Not too shabby for a small VGC contract.
> -We are a west coast family, home park is DL, may do WDW once or twice. The bulk of our points are resale VGC & AUL.
> -We have blue card benefits from our direct Saratoga contract from back when the minimum buy in was 100 points but have rented them out in the past to offset annual dues.
> 
> Do we buy the direct 100 points and use them at the new Disneyland tower when it opens while also being able to use them at VGC? Or do we wait and buy points direct at the tower? We are a family of 5 and need a 1 or 2 bedroom most of the time. What if we don't love the new DL tower as much as VGC *gasp!*.
> 
> Clock is ticking on the direct offer...opinions welcome


I don’t think you’d ever regret direct VGC points!


----------



## Cleeevus

CaptainAmerica said:


> 100 points gets you about 4 weeknights in the summer.  That's about $2,800 after tax with a modest 25% discount.
> 
> That's a poor value.


I stay for 5 nights every fall with my 100 points


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> 100 points gets you about 4 weeknights in the summer.  That's about $2,800 after tax with a modest 25% discount.
> 
> That's a poor value.


----------



## dlam32

HIRyeDVC said:


> 350 Aulani subsidized contract Feb UY available on Fidelity for $129pp.  Go!


I've already got 2 subsidized contracts in the pipeline for 450 total pts. Obtaining the second one took an oath to join DVC AA under threat of divorce from the DW. If only money did truly grow on Aulani Palm Trees!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Cleeevus said:


> 5 nights in VGC studio in November is $5k. 100 points direct @$310 per =$15.42 x 100 points for the 5 night stay $1,542.


There is so much wrong with this, I don't know where to begin.

1.  5 nights in a standard room in November (weekdays, and not Thanksgiving, because that's what you're getting with 100 points) is $3,989 rack rate, not $5,000.

2.  Nobody pays rack rate, 25% discount is almost always available, so now we're at $2,992.  $30 of cash price saved per point is middle-of-the-road at WDW overall, and bottom-of-the-barrel for Studios.

3.  Standard hotel room wouldn't include a kitchenette, but it does include daily housekeeping, so we'll call that a wash.

4.  Maintenance fees exist.

5.  Time value of money exists.  Invested funds spin off a return.  Straight-line "purchase price per point per year" is not any kind of valid analysis.


----------



## NorCalDisFan

Cleeevus said:


> 5 nights in VGC studio in November is $5k. 100 points direct @$310 per =$15.42 x 100 points for the 5 night stay $1,542.


You're comparing to the rack rate. Renting is not that expensive.

BTW, VGC doesn't seem impossible to book at 7 month especially for 1 br in Dec. Is it seasonal? I'd try to book at 7 month with SAP someday. I'm not yet an owner


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 671912


I love you so much.


----------



## limace

We have 100 VGC points. Do 4 or 5 nights in a 2 bedroom every other year. We travel with 6-8 people. Definitely been a good value for us (especially since we only paid $140 a point a few years back).


----------



## dlam32

Cleeevus said:


> I don’t think you’d ever regret direct VGC points!


I am sure VDH will be nice. The last time we went to the land, we stayed at the DLH and had serious FOMO every time we took the daily long walk to the park while having to watch the VGC royalty just get right into the park from their rooms!


----------



## Cleeevus

CaptainAmerica said:


> There is so much wrong with this, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> 1.  5 nights in a standard room in November (weekdays, and not Thanksgiving, because that's what you're getting with 100 points) is $3,989 rack rate, not $5,000.
> 
> 2.  Nobody pays rack rate, 25% discount is almost always available, so now we're at $2,992.  $30 of cash price saved per point is middle-of-the-road at WDW overall, and bottom-of-the-barrel for Studios.
> 
> 3.  Standard hotel room wouldn't include a kitchenette, but it does include daily housekeeping, so we'll call that a wash.
> 
> 4.  Maintenance fees exist.
> 
> 5.  Time value of money exists.  Invested funds spin off a return.  Straight-line "purchase price per point per year" is not any kind of valid analysis.


 I just picked a Wednesday -Monday mid November to compare rack rates and I ended up with $5,000.71 rack rate. 

Maintenance fees are included in the $15.42 per point price (although not accounting for increasing dues and /or time value of money). Parking fees aren’t included in your valuation either. 

there are those who want to stay at VGC and have painfully paid cash rates that will appreciate the value, even at $310 per point. And then there are some who feel it’s ludacris and no analysis will ever make sense to them


----------



## Cleeevus

dlam32 said:


> I am sure VDH will be nice. The last time we went to the land, we stayed at the DLH and had serious FOMO every time we took the daily long walk to the park while having to watch the VGC royalty just get right into the park from their rooms!


Until Disneyland forward comes along and VDH will have its own entrance into the newest, latest and greatest!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dlam32 said:


> I am sure VDH will be nice. The last time we went to the land, we stayed at the DLH and had serious FOMO every time we took the daily long walk to the park while having to watch the VGC royalty just get right into the park from their rooms!


Coming from the East Coast, we did a 3/3 split stay last time and that felt just about right.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I love you so much.


You had to make it weird


----------



## NVDISFamily

All of this VGC talk is killing me! Has anyone confirmed that they are buying back VGC now? Well I guess I just need to wait a few more weeks to find out if I lost mine and hop back on and go for another one if they take it. I just hate the uncertainty…..


----------



## Cleeevus

NVDISFamily said:


> All of this VGC talk is killing me! Has anyone confirmed that they are buying back VGC now? Well I guess I just need to wait a few more weeks and hop back on and go for another one. I just hate the uncertainty…..


No reports of a buyback since Feb 2020, on this board anyway. And that was priced at $165 pp. DVD most likely acquired those VGC points through default/foreclosure. Highly unlikely any points will be ROFR’d at today’s prices.


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> There is so much wrong with this, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> 1.  5 nights in a standard room in November (weekdays, and not Thanksgiving, because that's what you're getting with 100 points) is $3,989 rack rate, not $5,000.
> 
> 2.  Nobody pays rack rate, 25% discount is almost always available, so now we're at $2,992.  $30 of cash price saved per point is middle-of-the-road at WDW overall, and bottom-of-the-barrel for Studios.
> 
> 3.  Standard hotel room wouldn't include a kitchenette, but it does include daily housekeeping, so we'll call that a wash.
> 
> 4.  Maintenance fees exist.
> 
> 5.  Time value of money exists.  Invested funds spin off a return.  Straight-line "purchase price per point per year" is not any kind of valid analysis.


there is one thing I have learned being both a new owner and a member of these boards and that is DVC is not about math. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Cleeevus said:


> There’s a thread around here somewhere that broke down the math at $400 per point for VGC and it still being a better financial move than paying cash. Rack rates (even when discounted) at VGC are astronomical.



As a west coaster and native of LA, when it comes to DLR stays I see a lot of tunnel vision as well - too much focus on Disney properties (understandable on a Disney forum of course!).  At the end of August we are staying at the brand new JW Marriott in the GardenWalk for under $250 a night.  The walk is very similar to DLH and the rooms are nicer.  Plus there is the new Westin that is under a mile walk. There is no Disney bubble here.  The closest beds to the front gates of Disneyland aren't even owned by Disney.  To me the cost calculations per night stay are just really different for DLR.  We live in Oregon now, but being So Cal born and raised creates a different view on value calculations I think.


----------



## shand32783

Arbogast said:


> When purchasing on a resale site is it possible to know if it's an international seller upfront?


Seems to show on DVC Resales and with Fidelity, I've had no luck after numerous email requests. They don't even seem to reply.


----------



## The_MT

shand32783 said:


> Seems to show on DVC Resales and with Fidelity, I've had no luck after numerous email requests. They don't even seem to reply.


It also shows on DVC Store which is where I found the contract I’m buying from an international seller


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HIRyeDVC said:


> have you stayed in a VGC 1BR?  They are GLORIOUS.  Rack rate would cost $1500-1800 a night as opposed to 31-50 points a night.  At that rate, you would make up the initial cost in 15-20 nights worth of stay.  Every night past that is almost for free minus the MFs.


This hits home for us. We have three kids and have to stay in larger accommodations when we travel, studios are off the table. Having a full kitchen, w/d, and separate sleeping/living areas, all located only steps away from the parks...very appealing.

I have a DVC travel spreadsheet that compares the approximate value of our points compared to the rack rate price at time of travel, the delta is impressive.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> there is one thing I have learned being both a new owner and a member of these boards and that is DVC is not about math. Do what makes you happy.


I completely disagree. What "makes me happy" is going on vacation at Animal Kingdom Lodge and Aulani. Staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Aulani using cash versus buying a contract and staying with points does not affect my happiness because I'm going to have the same vacation either way. The decision to do one versus the other is absolutely a matter of math.


----------



## chicagodisfan

arich35 said:


> Congrats, is it easy to spot international sellers?


Thank you! In my case, a fellow Dis member let me know about the international seller after our contracts were both taken on the same day. I have seen it posted on DVC store right on the listing and on DVC Sales if you click on the individual listing.


----------



## kkediana

purplenancy27 said:


> purplenancy27`---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26
> 
> So excited! Still waiting on AKV sent on 4/20


That was quick, good for you!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> This hits home for us. We have three kids and have to stay in larger accommodations when we travel, studios are off the table. Having a full kitchen, w/d, and separate sleeping/living areas, all located only steps away from the parks...very appealing.
> 
> I have a DVC travel spreadsheet that compares the approximate value of our points compared to the rack rate price at time of travel, the delta is impressive.


Why are you even asking us idiots? All it’s doing is getting us all riled up over the perceived value of VGC, which for me is no brainer but you’re gonna give the Captain an ulcer for crying out loud! Just buy VGC and be done with it already. You already know that nothing beats VGC period. End this suffering now!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Huskerpaul said:


> As a west coaster and native of LA, when it comes to DLR stays I see a lot of tunnel vision as well - too much focus on Disney properties (understandable on a Disney forum of course!).  At the end of August we are staying at the brand new JW Marriott in the GardenWalk for under $250 a night.  The walk is very similar to DLH and the rooms are nicer.  Plus there is the new Westin that is under a mile walk. There is no Disney bubble here.  The closest beds to the front gates of Disneyland aren't even owned by Disney.  To me the cost calculations per night stay are just really different for DLR.  We live in Oregon now, but being So Cal born and raised creates a different view on value calculations I think.


Am a west coaster and native of LA as well! Nice to meet you! I disagree about the new JW Marriott, alas. We stayed there for a night last year and were super disappointed. The hotel was new, but felt generic and lacking in both character and amenities. The pool area was crammed in a small space and nothing special. Our room had a view of the freeway…ugh. GardenWalk is no Downtown Disney and felt in comparison a tad low end.

And I disagree about there being no Disney bubble at DL. Of course there is, and we feel it every time we stay at either  DLH or VGC.


----------



## gskywalker

Mexacajun said:


> there is one thing I have learned being both a new owner and a member of these boards and that is DVC is not about math. Do what makes you happy.


Dvc math is what makes me happy


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> I completely disagree. What "makes me happy" is going on vacation at Animal Kingdom Lodge and Aulani. Staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Aulani using cash versus buying a contract and staying with points does not affect my happiness because I'm going to have the same vacation either way. The decision to do one versus the other is absolutely a matter of math.


The point is that many people do mathematical gymnastics to try and justify it. And you can make the math work to justify it or not justify it. At the end of the day it is about what you want and can “afford”. I purchased direct points because I wanted the direct perks. Even though they are small and maybe the “math” doesn’t work for them but it brings me joy and doesn’t effect me being able to feed my family. I couldn’t be happier with my purchase. Could I have continued to rent points? Yeah maybe. Would the math tell me to do something else with my money? Probably. Do I care? Nope. It was the right choice for me and my family and I am over the moon about it. (Now I am adding resale contracts and probably more direct VGF).


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough

wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


----------



## Mexacajun

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


$115!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## hglenn

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


Ooooohhhh....  I hope this passes!!!  If it does, I'm in trouble....  LOL. I'll be on the prowl.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

hglenn said:


> Ooooohhhh....  I hope this passes!!!  If it does, I'm in trouble....  LOL. I'll be on the prowl.


LOL- please leave the OCT UY ones for me if at all possible


----------



## NVDISFamily

My trips to Disneyland Resort in 2021 and 2022 made “DVC math” easy for me. On one trip we were at the Marriott across the street and another just down the road (10 min drive). The walking at the end of the day with tired kiddos on one trip and the extreme variance in parking and trams into the parks (30 min one day to well over 90 the next) made me think that I might have to reconsider the rack rates at grand cal or Disneyland hotel.

To add that we really like staying in suites to have a bit more room if we can, made the DVC math really work for us. Just have to run the numbers out to 15 to 20 years. Add on the ability to share the magic with family and good friends and I’m sold.


----------



## wnielsen1

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why are you even asking us idiots? All it’s doing is getting us all riled up over the perceived value of VGC, which for me is no brainer but you’re gonna give the Captain an ulcer for crying out loud! Just buy VGC and be done with it already. You already know that nothing beats VGC period. End this suffering now!!!


This made me laugh.  I am a big fan of the Captain's DVC math, but even I would make an exception for direct VGC.  Does that make sense?  Of course it doesn't!  Not every decision in your life needs to be financial - only 99% of them need to be


----------



## DKZB

Mexacajun said:


> The point is that many people do mathematical gymnastics to try and justify it. And you can make the math work to justify it or not justify it. At the end of the day it is about what you want and can “afford”. I purchased direct points because I wanted the direct perks. Even though they are small and maybe the “math” doesn’t work for them but it brings me joy and doesn’t effect me being able to feed my family. I couldn’t be happier with my purchase. Could I have continued to rent points? Yeah maybe. Would the math tell me to do something else with my money? Probably. Do I care? Nope. It was the right choice for me and my family and I am over the moon about it. (Now I am adding resale contracts and probably more direct VGF).



I envy your ability to ignore bad deals in pursuit of happiness. I mean that sincerely! Knowing full well I overpaid for something would eat at me for weeks. Every time I go I would be reminded and re-live the stress. That's not the same as making a mistake and losing money on a deal, to me that's a cost of doing business, but knowingly overpaying is something that doesn't make me happy at all!


----------



## Morganjacar

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


Yes! You motivated me to start haggling for riv!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> You already know that nothing beats VGC period.


Except for GCH.


----------



## pianomanzano

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


great price! my goal is to supplement our direct pts with some resale for room upgrades as well!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Except for GCH.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Mexacajun said:


> The point is that many people do mathematical gymnastics to try and justify it. And you can make the math work to justify it or not justify it. At the end of the day it is about what you want and can “afford”. I purchased direct points because I wanted the direct perks. Even though they are small and maybe the “math” doesn’t work for them but it brings me joy and doesn’t effect me being able to feed my family. I couldn’t be happier with my purchase. Could I have continued to rent points? Yeah maybe. Would the math tell me to do something else with my money? Probably. Do I care? Nope. It was the right choice for me and my family and I am over the moon about it. (Now I am adding resale contracts and probably more direct VGF).


You mean buying an index fund wouldn’t make you happier?………said NO ONE EVER!


----------



## Mexacajun

DKZB said:


> I envy your ability to ignore bad deals in pursuit of happiness. I mean that sincerely! Knowing full well I overpaid for something would eat at me for weeks. Every time I go I would be reminded and re-live the stress. That's not the same as making a mistake and losing money on a deal, to me that's a cost of doing business, but knowingly overpaying is something that doesn't make me happy at all!


This is where opinion comes in. What is a bad deal? What is it worth to have access to the lounge at Epcot? Or entry into moonlight magic? I personally find value in that. These are perks I think are amazing. So a “bad deal” is relative.


----------



## Azndjdude

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


I need to stop looking at resale contracts but $115 a point might send me in a downward spiral. I've kind of stayed away from Riviera because of the resale restrictions, but with all of the great reviews and this resale price point, I'm in trouble.


----------



## hglenn

wdwdaddy4life said:


> LOL- please leave the OCT UY ones for me if at all possible


You got it!


----------



## thelionqueen

thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/29, passed 5/27

Whoop Whoop!! 
Ready for bigger accommodations to relax in after a day at Stormalong Bay. Now to close quick to book our May 4th trip


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Azndjdude said:


> I need to stop looking at resale contracts but $115 a point might send me in a downward spiral. I've kind of stayed away from Riviera because of the resale restrictions, but with all of the great reviews and this resale price point, I'm in trouble.


LOL- its so true/hard to maintain self control when it comes to DVC! I completely understand your RIV resale restrictions concern...luckily for my family its our #1 DVC resort for so many reasons (hopefully that doesn't change anytime in the foreseeable future )


----------



## thelionqueen

wdwdaddy4life said:


> LOL- its so true/hard to maintain self control when it comes to DVC! I completely understand your RIV resale restrictions concern...luckily for my family its our #1 DVC resort for so many reasons (hopefully that doesn't change anytime in the foreseeable future )


Our tastes have changed significantly over the  last 15 years.  Owned at BLT, VGC, OKW, SSR & BCV.  Bought BLT the second it was available for sale, sight unseen, didn't like it. Bought VGC at $72 per point during a CM "fire sale" which I still love, but had to give up. 

Love OKW & SSR, but they're both easy to get at 7 months (we go off season).  Love BCV & BWV equally, but harder to get into BCV so that's our home.  Knowing how much our tastes have changed, and how many times we've bought and resold, there is no way I would buy any resort with the restrictions Riviera has.  I am hopeful DVC reverses that course in the future, although I doubt it.  Depending on how long it takes to sell out may be a key indicator of future changes.  One can hope


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$123-$12864-100-AKV-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF ‘23- sent 5/27 - international seller

It's stripped but I'm happy with the price I got!


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> This is where opinion comes in. What is a bad deal? What is it worth to have access to the lounge at Epcot? Or entry into moonlight magic? I personally find value in that. These are perks I think are amazing. So a “bad deal” is relative.



This is me too. Saving $5k only to be unhappy with what I bought would be a bad deal for me. 

But, I don’t want to just stay somewhere and risk not having rooms at the resorts I want so in the end, our happiness for not having to worry is worth that extra.


----------



## tnbeth1972

I'm going to be an owner at HHI!!!!

tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21, passed 5/18


----------



## redboat45

Azndjdude said:


> I need to stop looking at resale contracts but $115 a point might send me in a downward spiral. I've kind of stayed away from Riviera because of the resale restrictions, but with all of the great reviews and this resale price point, I'm in trouble.


But then you would only be able to stay at Riviera with those points.  It would have to dip into VB or HH territory for me to buy there I think.  I would like to stay at Riv at some point but don't want to stay there EVERY time!


----------



## hglenn

redboat45 said:


> But then you would only be able to stay at Riviera with those points.  It would have to dip into VB or HH territory for me to buy there I think.  I would like to stay at Riv at some point but don't want to stay there EVERY time!


I agree...  but I think a good 100 pointer would be nice to have for a few nights. DH and I could stretch those tower studios. IMO, it's these resale restrictions that will end up folding in on themselves over time...  by buyers only being able to use them at the home resort, they'll book at 11 months and shut out others who don't own there, even if they are direct....  but that's a whole different convo...


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

redboat45 said:


> But then you would only be able to stay at Riviera with those points.  It would have to dip into VB or HH territory for me to buy there I think.  I would like to stay at Riv at some point but don't want to stay there EVERY time!


Since it is located at WDW I doubt it would ever dip into VB or HH territory...that being said you should 100% love Riviera (like my family does) if you plan to buy there.


----------



## thelionqueen

Mexacajun said:


> This is where opinion comes in. What is a bad deal? What is it worth to have access to the lounge at Epcot? Or entry into moonlight magic? I personally find value in that. These are perks I think are amazing. So a “bad deal” is relative.


Agreed! Everyone has their own idea of a good deal, bad deal, buying direct or buying resale. 
 For me, more points will win out every single time.  The only perk I really wish I had was the lounge.. but for 30 minutes 2-3x per year, I will choose more nights or bigger accommodations.


----------



## Mexacajun

thelionqueen said:


> Agreed! Everyone has their own idea of a good deal, bad deal, buying direct or buying resale.
> For me, more points will win out every single time.  The only perk I really wish I had was the lounge.. but for 30 minutes 2-3x per year, I will choose more nights or bigger accommodations.


I respect that! Heck, I respect everyone’s decision! It’s Disney!!


----------



## Splashboat

I am currently selling one of my contracts. Just thought I would provide info. that it was sent to ROFR and waived by Disney in 19 days. Seemed fast to me.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Splashboat said:


> I am currently selling one of my contracts. Just thought I would provide info. that it was sent to ROFR and waived by Disney in 19 days. Seemed fast to me.


What was the resort?


----------



## BKGODZILLA

BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4, passed 5/27


----------



## RKS03

Splashboat said:


> I am currently selling one of my contracts. Just thought I would provide info. that it was sent to ROFR and waived by Disney in 19 days. Seemed fast to me.


Which resort if you don’t mind sharing? I hope my BW sale passes ROFR so quickly.  Need to pay off VGF direct purchase lol.


----------



## DKZB

Mexacajun said:


> This is where opinion comes in. What is a bad deal? What is it worth to have access to the lounge at Epcot? Or entry into moonlight magic? I personally find value in that. These are perks I think are amazing. So a “bad deal” is relative.


IMHO a "bad deal" is one where:
1. the price is above average with no meaningful additional benefits e.g. paying a higher price for fear of not passing ROFR. I personally would rather have 10 contracts taken to get 1 that passes vs. paying a higher price just to be sure I pass.
or
2. Paying a higher price than is justified as compared to viable alternatives. e.g. buying DVC when staying at the same hotel cash yields me a lower price all things considered.

I personally could justify buying VGF direct because at $179/pt my theory is I MIGHT be able to sell it at that price today and think I will LIKELY be able to sell it at that price in the future when VGF is once again sold out. In my mind, i paid slightly above average but likely not over market but got a benefit in return so it was OK. The same could be said for the Direct AUL deal back in December (I have other reasons I personally choose not to own at AUL).

All of that said, I TRULY envy people who can be comfortable relaxing more and not sweating paying a higher price. I am getting an F-150 lightning later this summer. My dealer is charging $2500 over MSRP. That said i'm getting a truck that is back ordered for 2 years and I'm only getting it because the dealer I used is a BIG VOLUME dealer so they got more trucks as compared to a smaller dealer. Is that worth $2500? Probably, especially since I could turn around and sell it to someone for more day #1 but it still bothers me....I WISH it didn't!


----------



## Splashboat

AKVDisneyFan said:


> What was the resort?





RKS03 said:


> Which resort if you don’t mind sharing? I hope my BW sale passes ROFR so quickly.  Need to pay off VGF direct purchase lol.


BWV


----------



## hhisc16

tnbeth1972 said:


> I'm going to be an owner at HHI!!!!
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21, passed 5/18


Great price! I added you to the DHHIR owners page!

Welcome Home!


----------



## The_MT

BKGODZILLA said:


> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4, passed 5/27


Congrats!!! Nice to see an AKV actually made it through!


----------



## EnchantingTales

First timer to DVC! I wasn’t sure at all what I was getting myself into, but it passed! 

EnchantingTales---$170-$23401-125-VGF-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/4, passed 5/27


----------



## Polychrome

thelionqueen said:


> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/29, passed 5/27
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!
> Ready for bigger accommodations to relax in after a day at Stormalong Bay. Now to close quick to book our May 4th trip


Good luck with the "close quick" part of the process :/   Hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you
We passed ROFR & Estoppel issued on PVB on 4/27 and still waiting on a final piece of paperwork from seller as of today
We passed ROFR & Estoppel issued on BCV on 5/18 and no paperwork back from the seller yet, as of today


----------



## Sweet T n Me

Sweet T n Me---$138-$21469-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/10


----------



## Flynn's Gal

wdwdaddy4life said:


> This is what happens when you stay in a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa at Riviera...lol...suddenly the initial 400 pts direct and the 412 pts resale are not quite enough
> 
> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25


I'm going to be watching this one. I don't think I've seen a RIV resale this low yet and have wondered where the floor might be considering it's still in active sales, but is a new-ish resort.  for getting the deal.


----------



## arich35

How often are 100 point contracts bought up by Disney?


----------



## Stargazer65

arich35 said:


> How often are 100 point contracts bought up by Disney?


Pretty often right now. It has more to do with price and resort.  Number of points in the contract doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## RKS03

It seems like Disney would focus on the larger contracts as they go for less per point and they can break them up to sell.  Probably they want to hold out the threat of ROFR beyond just the direct economics of each individual transaction.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Flynn's Gal said:


> I'm going to be watching this one. I don't think I've seen a RIV resale this low yet and have wondered where the floor might be considering it's still in active sales, but is a new-ish resort.  for getting the deal.


I wanna start seeing some go sub 100. Let’s dare Disney to ROFR Riviera!


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Flynn's Gal said:


> I'm going to be watching this one. I don't think I've seen a RIV resale this low yet and have wondered where the floor might be considering it's still in active sales, but is a new-ish resort.  for getting the deal.


I'm always trying to get contracts in this range...my 412 pt resale contract was $109 pt in 2020...I believe the reason that it is so hard is because many are financed and break even point for many people is higher ($135-$145 pt range after commission)...just my $.02


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

hhisc16 said:


> Great price! I added you to the DHHIR owners page!
> 
> Welcome Home!


Is there an owners page for each resort??


----------



## The_MT

JoeDisney247365 said:


> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27


Nice price!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

The_MT said:


> Nice price!


Thanks! I'm satisfied considering the banked points from 2021. I was bargain hunting and was getting shot down left and right by brokers and sellers. This one ended up being in a trust after the original owners passed away so they just wanted to cash out I'm guessing. Can't wait to visit Aulani next year.


----------



## thelionqueen

Polychrome said:


> Good luck with the "close quick" part of the process :/   Hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you
> We passed ROFR & Estoppel issued on PVB on 4/27 and still waiting on a final piece of paperwork from seller as of today
> We passed ROFR & Estoppel issued on BCV on 5/18 and no paperwork back from the seller yet, as of today


Thank you!! Yeah I’m afraid the next part in the process could take some time.  I’ve got the points to snag the 2 studios and pretty sure the 1br will be avail by the time I close…even if I have to walk it.  Sigh…time to head over to the “Closing time” thread


----------



## Azndjdude

wdwdaddy4life said:


> LOL- its so true/hard to maintain self control when it comes to DVC! I completely understand your RIV resale restrictions concern...luckily for my family its our #1 DVC resort for so many reasons (hopefully that doesn't change anytime in the foreseeable future )


I wouldn't be opposed to purchasing a contract at RIV maybe in the future after I start exploring all of the resorts after closing on my first contract.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28

Woohoo!

Editing to add that they issued estoppel at the same time.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

AKVDisneyFan said:


> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28
> 
> Woohoo!


That was fast!


----------



## whochschild

whochschild said:


> We are back at it! Attempt #5. Instead of going international seller for SSR, we decided on a resort in active sales. Hopefully this gets us through.
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10



whochschild—-$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21,79/22,150/23- sent 5/10, passed 5/28

So excited! First time members! After waiting 50 days for our 4th SSR to be taken, I’m so glad we passed, and I cannot believe it was only 18 days!


----------



## Spinster Travel

whochschild said:


> whochschild—-$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21,79/22,150/23- sent 5/10, passed 5/28
> 
> So excited! First time members! After waiting 50 days for our 4th SSR to be taken, I’m so glad we passed, and I cannot believe it was only 18 days!


That's awesome!  Seems like some resorts fly through at high speed where others take forever.  I'm waiting on word from 5/12 for OKW so am guessing they will take their sweet time LOL


----------



## Azndjdude

whochschild said:


> whochschild—-$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21,79/22,150/23- sent 5/10, passed 5/28
> 
> So excited! First time members! After waiting 50 days for our 4th SSR to be taken, I’m so glad we passed, and I cannot believe it was only 18 days!



Congrats! That seems really fast given what I have seen. My VGF went to ROFR a few days ago.


----------



## Poncho Pete

Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19, Passed 5/19
Woo-hoo!


----------



## Arbogast

Seems like Disney is now acting faster on ROFR decisions as well as letting more pass.


----------



## hhisc16

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Is there an owners page for each resort??


I am not sure for each resort. 

But i manage the DHHIR owners/lovers thread.


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10


varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10, passed 5/28

Wasn't expecting anything for another week!


----------



## Chuckdlc

How did you all learn about estoppel?   I'm using Fidelity and First American so communications is...well there's not much communication.


----------



## varyth

Chuckdlc said:


> How did you all learn about estoppel?   I'm using Fidelity and First American so communications is...well there's not much communication.


In my case, board sponsor includes the estoppel information when they inform you that Disney has waived ROFR.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Chuckdlc said:


> How did you all learn about estoppel?   I'm using Fidelity and First American so communications is...well there's not much communication.


The resale company told me in the ROFR waiver email


----------



## jessica9785

AKVDisneyFan said:


> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Editing to add that they issued estoppel at the same time.


Jealous eeing these PVB fly through… we sent our PVB on 4/28 and still haven’t heard.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Chuckdlc said:


> How did you all learn about estoppel?   I'm using Fidelity and First American so communications is...well there's not much communication.


First American has always been awfully slow and that’s one of the reasons I refuse to use them.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I got in a fight with some dipweed on Facebook who insisted that resale contracts have earlier expiration dates than direct contracts. I need to learn to not talk DVC anywhere outside of this thread.


----------



## TXdisneydad3

TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3 passed 5/26


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> I got in a fight with some dipweed on Facebook who insisted that resale contracts have earlier expiration dates than direct contracts. I need to learn to not talk DVC anywhere outside of this thread.



Couldn't you argue that direct is for the most part the newish resorts and resale is a big mix of everything old and new and therefore the misconception arises?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I got in a fight with some dipweed on Facebook who insisted that resale contracts have earlier expiration dates than direct contracts. I need to learn to not talk DVC anywhere outside of this thread.


Maybe they were talking about resale OKW vs direct OKW?


----------



## hglenn

Chuckdlc said:


> How did you all learn about estoppel?   I'm using Fidelity and First American so communications is...well there's not much communication.


I never heard anything about it at all from my broker or title company.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

TXdisneydad3 said:


> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3 passed 5/26


This gives me hope for my AKL contract which I had pretty much given up on expecting to pass! Although mine is a smaller contract and a lower price   you heard back quick too!! Fingers crossed they’ve bought back enough AKL contracts now and don’t want anymore!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Maybe they were talking about resale OKW vs direct OKW?


Nah the debate was Poly versus Poly.


----------



## Paul Stupin

I’m surprised that VGF resale contracts are going for as high as they are, considering how Disney priced VGF2. I was expecting them to sink into the $140-$150  ppp range, and though some deals have landed there, most haven’t. I think it bodes well for long term value. Possibly resale prices might return to pre VGF2 levels when it sells out direct.


----------



## pangyal

Flynn's Gal said:


> I'm going to be watching this one. I don't think I've seen a RIV resale this low yet and have wondered where the floor might be considering it's still in active sales, but is a new-ish resort.  for getting the deal.


I snagged RIV at a slightly lower price per point last Fall, but the whole landscape was different at that point. I'm very interested in following this one too!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

If you posted but don't see your thread added...please go back to Page 1 of this thread and report after putting your details into the handy-dandy tool linked there. Thanks!


----------



## Einstein509

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m surprised that VGF resale contracts are going for as high as they are, considering how Disney priced VGF2. I was expecting them to sink into the $140-$150  ppp range, and though some deals have landed there, most haven’t. I think it bodes well for long term value. Possibly resale prices might return to pre VGF2 levels when it sells out direct.


I think they will return to pre-VGF2 levels and even go higher.  VGF2 is on track to sell out before RIV and AUL, so maybe another year or so.


----------



## baileykw

baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26


----------



## Spinster Travel

baileykw said:


> baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26


Great price; this will be one to watch!


----------



## Jenglish13

Jenglish13 said:


> Jenglish13---$164-$43776-250-BLT-Mar-250/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24-International seller- sent 5/21


We cancelled this within the 10 day grace period.  This loaded contract is still available from international seller if anyone is interested in BLT.


----------



## Tiffani123

baileykw said:


> baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26


International seller?


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

TXdisneydad3 said:


> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3 passed 5/26


I wonder why we are getting picked on!  Right after we get ROFR'd at $136 pp, a $135, $136, and $137 pass through.  Booooo to the ROFR department!


----------



## BeachClub2014

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I wonder why we are getting picked on!  Right after we get ROFR'd at $136 pp, a $135, $136, and $137 pass through.  Booooo to the ROFR department!


maddening, isn't it? Seemingly no real rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Another one bites the dust. :-(


Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29, taken 5/30


----------



## KPeterso

CaptainAmerica said:


> I got in a fight with some dipweed on Facebook who insisted that resale contracts have earlier expiration dates than direct contracts. I need to learn to not talk DVC anywhere outside of this thread.



ugh hate those fights. I got in one a few months ago on Facebook who told me resale cannot be used at 11 months. Only 7 months. He wanted to buy vgc, but only direct since you could only use at 7 months for resale. Despite myself and many others telling him to the contrary, he insisted that is what the rep at the desk at vgc told him. sp I told him I have 2 50 point vgc contracts (one direct and one resale) and that I only ever book those points at vgc and as everyone knows, you have to book vgc during the owner’s window. I am honestly still not sure he believed me. So annoying.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/30

Oh well, you pays your money, you takes your chances


----------



## DonMacGregor

> DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30


Once more unto the breach, dear friends. 

Some weird banking and borrowing going on (all 70 of the 2022 points are bankable, but 28 2023 points are gone),  but it’s a Feb UY, the right number of points, and the right price. Only paying dues on the 70 2022 points, the other 36 are free and clear.


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse said:


> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29



notified today that disney took this one.


----------



## princesscinderella

Cyberc1978 said:


> Another one bites the dust. :-(
> 
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29, taken 5/30


So much for the small contract pass theory   Get back out there and bid again they can’t take them all


----------



## Richardson16

Hi friends! Long time reader, first time posting! 

Richardson16--$122-$25620-210-OKW-Feb-113/14, 0/22, 259/23, 210/24- sent 4/19

Going on day 42, ugh! I'm pretty positive Disney will take this one too so I'm not sure what's taking so long!


----------



## DonMacGregor

BeachClub2014 said:


> maddening, isn't it? Seemingly no real rhyme or reason to it.


I remain convinced that at least _some _of the decision is based on the Unit the points belong to. While DVC can change UY's to match direct purchase/add-on requests, they cannot change the Unit the points belong to, and can't combine points from more than one unit to create a larger contract (25 points from Unit ABC, added to 25 from Unit DEF to create a 50-point direct contract for example).

If I call and say I want to buy 200 points at PVB, and they only have 150 and those belong to Unit ABC, then they need to look for 50 points, also from Unit ABC, to grab through ROFR to get me my 200. They stick me on a waitlist until they find them. I'm sure decisions made to ROFR, just to maintain some inventory, are also driven, to some extent, by Unit as well as they probably want to have a bit of distribution in what they have on the shelf.

Keep in mind, most resorts are comprised of at least several dozen units, with points spread over tens of thousands of contracts. DVC might have 25,000 points (an arbitrary number) on the shelf at PVB (my guess is the goal is to have some but not too many points sitting around), but they could be spread over hundreds of contracts and getting a larger contract combined for a direct or add-on sale still might entail some cobbling on their part.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Richardson16 said:


> Hi friends! Long time reader, first time posting!
> 
> Richardson16--$122-$25620-210-OKW-Feb-113/14, 0/22, 259/23, 210/24- sent 4/19
> 
> Going on day 42, ugh! I'm pretty positive Disney will take this one too so I'm not sure what's taking so long!


I’m awaiting response on a $124/pt OKW sent 4/21. Starting to get very impatient!


----------



## ndv1985

ndv1985 - $135-$15,072-100-AKV-Feb-0/21-44/22-100/23-sent 5/18


----------



## Einstein509

DonMacGregor said:


> I remain convinced that at least _some _of the decision is based on the Unit the points belong to. While DVC can change UY's to match direct purchase/add-on requests, they cannot change the Unit the points belong to, and can't combine points from more than one unit to create a larger contract (25 points from Unit ABC, added to 25 from Unit DEF to create a 50-point direct contract for example).
> 
> If I call and say I want to buy 200 points at PVB, and they only have 150 and those belong to Unit ABC, then they need to look for 50 points, also from Unit ABC, to grab through ROFR to get me my 200. They stick me on a waitlist until they find them. I'm sure decisions made to ROFR, just to maintain some inventory, are also driven, to some extent, by Unit as well as they probably want to have a bit of distribution in what they have on the shelf.
> 
> Keep in mind, most resorts are comprised of at least several dozen units, with points spread over tens of thousands of contracts. DVC might have 25,000 points (an arbitrary number) on the shelf at PVB (my guess is the goal is to have some but not too many points sitting around), but they could be spread over hundreds of contracts and getting a larger contract combined for a direct or add-on sale still might entail some cobbling on their part.


This is a very interesting theory.  Not to add more work for Pangyal, but wondering if there's a way to track this?  If we figure out that not only is DVD taking a certain resort, but also a certain unit within that resort, then perhaps it would make us more informed on which contracts to bid on with less risk of ROFR.

You would then need to get that information through the broker or wait to see the paperwork before signing.


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> I remain convinced that at least _some _of the decision is based on the Unit the points belong to. While DVC can change UY's to match direct purchase/add-on requests, they cannot change the Unit the points belong to, and can't combine points from more than one unit to create a larger contract (25 points from Unit ABC, added to 25 from Unit DEF to create a 50-point direct contract for example).
> 
> If I call and say I want to buy 200 points at PVB, and they only have 150 and those belong to Unit ABC, then they need to look for 50 points, also from Unit ABC, to grab through ROFR to get me my 200. They stick me on a waitlist until they find them. I'm sure decisions made to ROFR, just to maintain some inventory, are also driven, to some extent, by Unit as well as they probably want to have a bit of distribution in what they have on the shelf.
> 
> Keep in mind, most resorts are comprised of at least several dozen units, with points spread over tens of thousands of contracts. DVC might have 25,000 points (an arbitrary number) on the shelf at PVB (my guess is the goal is to have some but not too many points sitting around), but they could be spread over hundreds of contracts and getting a larger contract combined for a direct or add-on sale still might entail some cobbling on their part.


This idea certainly has merit and would explain why two very similar contracts can have two very different outcomes at relatively the same time. Good point, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pianomanzano

Einstein509 said:


> This is a very interesting theory.  Not to add more work for Pangyal, but wondering if there's a way to track this?  If we figure out that not only is DVD taking a certain resort, but also a certain unit within that resort, then perhaps it would make us more informed on which contracts to bid on with less risk of ROFR.
> 
> You would then need to get that information through the broker or wait to see the paperwork before signing.


The people that contribute to this thread is such a small subset of the overall ROFR submissions that it wouldn’t be useful to track that data, or at the very least be very difficult to extrapolate any kind of potential ROFR decision since we also don’t know what units Disney has/needs. Plus there’s the extra work required to get that info that you mention (although I personally immediately look for the seller’s contract on the comptrollers website once I get the initial paperwork). I once walked away from an agreed offer after I found the sellers contract upon receiving the initial paperwork. The seller was essentially flipping a contract (they bought it a couple months prior and didn’t use any of the points and were selling it for a $40/pt profit!). I couldn’t stomach buying the contract anymore knowing that they were making that much of a profit, it no longer felt like a deal to me.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Is there anything contractually or legally preventing a buyer and seller from signing a contract that they know with reasonable certainty will never pass ROFR just to bait Disney into buying it back? In other words, instead of sitting with your SSR listing in the middle of the pack on the resale market at $125, which will never pass anyways, can you just "sell" it to your sister at $130 and then take the money when Disney buys it back?

Obviously with the caveat that on the off chance it does pass, your sister just got an SSR contract she doesn't want.


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> I remain convinced that at least _some _of the decision is based on the Unit the points belong to. While DVC can change UY's to match direct purchase/add-on requests, they cannot change the Unit the points belong to, and can't combine points from more than one unit to create a larger contract (25 points from Unit ABC, added to 25 from Unit DEF to create a 50-point direct contract for example).
> 
> If I call and say I want to buy 200 points at PVB, and they only have 150 and those belong to Unit ABC, then they need to look for 50 points, also from Unit ABC, to grab through ROFR to get me my 200. They stick me on a waitlist until they find them. I'm sure decisions made to ROFR, just to maintain some inventory, are also driven, to some extent, by Unit as well as they probably want to have a bit of distribution in what they have on the shelf.
> 
> Keep in mind, most resorts are comprised of at least several dozen units, with points spread over tens of thousands of contracts. DVC might have 25,000 points (an arbitrary number) on the shelf at PVB (my guess is the goal is to have some but not too many points sitting around), but they could be spread over hundreds of contracts and getting a larger contract combined for a direct or add-on sale still might entail some cobbling on their part.


I’m with you on this one. I think it’s part of what makes the numbers look skewed to us.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is there anything contractually or legally preventing a buyer and seller from signing a contract that they know with reasonable certainty will never pass ROFR just to bait Disney into buying it back? In other words, instead of sitting with your SSR listing in the middle of the pack on the resale market at $125, which will never pass anyways, can you just "sell" it to your sister at $130 and then take the money when Disney buys it back?
> 
> Obviously with the caveat that on the off chance it does pass, your sister just got an SSR contract she doesn't want.


I'm assuming it could be done as a private sale assuming that one would pay whatever fees are associated with submitting it for ROFR?


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Is there anything contractually or legally preventing a buyer and seller from signing a contract that they know with reasonable certainty will never pass ROFR just to bait Disney into buying it back? In other words, instead of sitting with your SSR listing in the middle of the pack on the resale market at $125, which will never pass anyways, can you just "sell" it to your sister at $130 and then take the money when Disney buys it back?
> 
> Obviously with the caveat that on the off chance it does pass, your sister just got an SSR contract she doesn't want.


Yeah the issue is that If it passes, the sister has to buy it!


----------



## disneyforsix

Ginamarie said:


> Yeah the issue is that If it passes, the sister has to buy it!


What happens if a buyer chooses not to close after passing ROFR?  They lose the deposit money?  Just curious...


----------



## Ginamarie

disneyforsix said:


> What happens if a buyer chooses not to close after passing ROFR?  They lose the deposit money?  Just curious...


It depends on what the contracts of sale say. Most brokers draft them so that the deposit would be forfeited.


----------



## Stargazer65

disneyforsix said:


> What happens if a buyer chooses not to close after passing ROFR?  They lose the deposit money?  Just curious...


The buyer has 10 days after signing the contract to cancel without penalty.  Since ROFR is passed, I would assume it's been more than 10 days, therefore the deposit would be forfeit.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Einstein509 said:


> This is a very interesting theory.  Not to add more work for Pangyal, but wondering if there's a way to track this?  If we figure out that not only is DVD taking a certain resort, but also a certain unit within that resort, then perhaps it would make us more informed on which contracts to bid on with less risk of ROFR.
> 
> You would then need to get that information through the broker or wait to see the paperwork before signing.


Correct, you'd only be able to tell the unit after you determine the current owner's name and search the deed on the comptroller's website (WDW resorts only). Plus, if they are just picking up specific units here and there as demand dictates, I don't  think there'd be any discernible trend.


----------



## Richardson16

Alice in Okie-land said:


> I’m awaiting response on a $124/pt OKW sent 4/21. Starting to get very impatien





Alice in Okie-land said:


> I’m awaiting response on a $124/pt OKW sent 4/21. Starting to get very impatient!


Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> It depends on what the contracts of sale say. Most brokers draft them so that the deposit would be forfeited.


since the transaction is with a “sister”, I think you can just cancel the contract and say the buyer just forfeited the deposit without actually receiving any payment?


----------



## hobbes42

HIRyeDVC said:


> since the transaction is with a “sister”, I think you can just cancel the contract and say the buyer just forfeited the deposit without actually receiving any payment?


Seems like this would work:
If you have a predetermined buyer, as a seller you should avoid the broker and pick your favorite title company.  Write the contract to allow the buyer to back out without losing the deposit until after the ROFR decision is made.  That might cost you a minimal fee owed to the title company for their work if the buyer backs out, but it keeps your "sister" from being stuck with the unwanted contract.


----------



## Mexacajun

hobbes42 said:


> Seems like this would work:
> If you have a predetermined buyer, as a seller you should avoid the broker and pick your favorite title company.  Write the contract to allow the buyer to back out with losing the deposit until after the ROFR decision is made.  That might cost you a minimal fee owed to the title company for their work if the buyer backs out, but it keeps your "sister" from being stuck with the unwanted contract.


This all seems super shady and potentially illegal. 

The alternative is to just be patient. I will stick to being on the up and up.


----------



## justinmramirez

Here we go..... first time waiting on ROFR...it already feels difficult to be patient 

justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30


----------



## Stargazer65

Mexacajun said:


> This all seems super shady and potentially illegal.
> 
> The alternative is to just be patient. I will stick to being on the up and up.


Yeah, I tend to agree.  Someone should not be signing a contract in which they have no intention of fulfilling the obligations.


----------



## Cyberc1978

princesscinderella said:


> So much for the small contract pass theory   Get back out there and bid again they can’t take them all


Thanks, but for now I'm gonna wait. Even though that I'm sad it got taken a part of me is also glad as I'm unsure how much of a dive the economy will take. At least that's what I'm telling myself  

Its not as I was in NEED of the points as I just added on direct the other month but this particular contract was just too hard to pass. 

I'm still wondering what DVC got in store for us as they have taken A LOT of contracts lately and I don't believe its because they will have a sale anytime soon.


----------



## larry47591

Cyberc1978 said:


> I'm still wondering what DVC got in store for us as they have taken A LOT of contracts lately and I don't believe its because they will have a sale anytime soon.


The only plan is to make it more frustrating for the buyer and seller.   I sold 2  that were taken back by Disney. One the closed date is supposed to be today and I have heard nothing. The other is in 10 days. 

They want resale to feel like a worse alternative.  Doesn’t matter if you are the buyer or the seller


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2, passed 5/30


----------



## Sandisw

disneyforsix said:


> What happens if a buyer chooses not to close after passing ROFR?  They lose the deposit money?  Just curious...



After 10 days, the buyer forfeits the deposit if they want out after that.  

Now, if it’s a private sale, they can put in terms that the buyer can cancel and get deposit back, assuming that is what the legal contract says. But if it’s bought back by DIsney via ROFR, they’d retain that same right and could back out as well.


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> Thanks, but for now I'm gonna wait. Even though that I'm sad it got taken a part of me is also glad as I'm unsure how much of a dive the economy will take. At least that's what I'm telling myself
> 
> Its not as I was in NEED of the points as I just added on direct the other month but this particular contract was just too hard to pass.
> 
> I'm still wondering what DVC got in store for us as they have taken A LOT of contracts lately and I don't believe its because they will have a sale anytime soon.



I still wonder if it’s to replace points they have used the past few years or give them more to sell for cash, which they can do until sold. It’s seems like a lot but in the scheme of things would it be? I mean cash cost for those larger units with Disney is a good chunk of change so maybe they just want to do that?

Plus OTU points are pretty popular so they have a market there as well.


----------



## GBC1

GBC1 said:


> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4


Timeline Update:
4/5:  Sent to RoFR
5/4:  Passed
5/10:  Closing Docs Received with request to submit within 2 weeks
5/10:  Submitted closing docs and funds
5/24:  Notified that closing docs were complete and submitted to county
5/26:  Notified that closing was final and that Disney will provide my account # via snail mail
5/31:  Waiting ...


----------



## Cyberc1978

larry47591 said:


> The only plan is to make it more frustrating for the buyer and seller.   I sold 2  that were taken back by Disney. One the closed date is supposed to be today and I have heard nothing. The other is in 10 days.
> 
> They want resale to feel like a worse alternative.  Doesn’t matter if you are the buyer or the seller


That is only part of it, because if that was the only reason then DVC had to eventually buy up everything and that's not gonna happen. There must be a purpose with all the points that they currently consume, I'm looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Mexacajun

Cyberc1978 said:


> That is only part of it, because if that was the only reason then DVC had to eventually buy up everything and that's not gonna happen. There must be a purpose with all the points that they currently consume, I'm looking forward to finding out.


The buying up or SSR and AKV makes me wonder if we will have an announcement of the sky liner expansion to those 2 resorts. It would significantly increase the price of those two resorts.


----------



## larry47591

Cyberc1978 said:


> That is only part of it, because if that was the only reason then DVC had to eventually buy up everything and that's not gonna happen. There must be a purpose with all the points that they currently consume, I'm looking forward to finding out.


Don’t forget demand for Disney vacations is at a high. They can use those points and rent rooms. Make a killing doing it right now


----------



## Cyberc1978

Sandisw said:


> I still wonder if it’s to replace points they have used the past few years or give them more to sell for cash, which they can do until sold. It’s seems like a lot but in the scheme of things would it be? I mean cash cost for those larger units with Disney is a good chunk of change so maybe they just want to do that?
> 
> Plus OTU points are pretty popular so they have a market there as well.


Lets for argument say that they are buying the points to eventually sell but UNTIL they do why not rent them as cash stays? As you said the other day, DVC don't pay dues on the points the own and therefore all the points they have is sort of a cash cow and without any expenses attached to them except for the purchase price.

So if you and I rent for ie $20 pp approx $7 is our dues and we get to pocket $13pp Disney can pocket all $20 or in their case all $35-$40pp.

The rental market is very strong right now why not become a bigger part of that? If they don't rent all of their points, then Disney could pixie dust themselves and extend their points for next year. If Disney can extend our points for another year or xx months even if the points should have expired, then of course they can do it for themselves too. Seen from a Disney perspective what's not to like?


----------



## Cyberc1978

larry47591 said:


> Don’t forget demand for Disney vacations is at a high. They can use those points and rent rooms. Make a killing doing it right now


Exactly I think that is part of the equation, and since Disney don't pay dues on the points they own, they can pocket that money.


----------



## larry47591

Cyberc1978 said:


> Exactly I think that is part of the equation, and since Disney don't pay dues on the points they own, they can pocket that money.


They do have to cover shortfalls on the dues but they would still be making a ton of money


----------



## Cyberc1978

larry47591 said:


> They do have to cover shortfalls on the dues but they would still be making a ton of money


Do we have any idea how often that happens?


----------



## larry47591

Cyberc1978 said:


> Do we have any idea how often that happens?


No idea.  I don’t even think we know how much of a said resort Disney owns at any one time


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> Do we have any idea how often that happens?



We don't but consider they give the guarantee every year? I venture to guess they make out pretty well.


----------



## CaitMcH

CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/31


Yay, finally!! So excited for our first contract!


----------



## Spinster Travel

CaitMcH said:


> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/31
> 
> 
> Yay, finally!! So excited for our first contract!


Let me be the first Polynesian neighbor to say "Welcome Home"


----------



## LadybugsMum

GBC1 said:


> Timeline Update:
> 4/5:  Sent to RoFR
> 5/4:  Passed
> 5/10:  Closing Docs Received with request to submit within 2 weeks
> 5/10:  Submitted closing docs and funds
> 5/24:  Notified that closing docs were complete and submitted to county
> 5/26:  Notified that closing was final and that Disney will provide my account # via snail mail
> 5/31:  Waiting ...


You should get your account info through email so that you can log in to the website.


----------



## RamblinWreck

varyth said:


> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10, passed 5/28
> 
> Wasn't expecting anything for another week!


Nice grab!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

@pangyal reposting my passed thread

parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31
Totally shocked this passed! 
I can't wait to book our first trip. Last week PVB passed! So now i need to save up so we can get a small Epcot area resort.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...rice-down-7-3-lowest-volume-in-over-12-months

My biggest takeaway "In total, 45k points across 331 private sale deeds were recorded in April 2022 with the Orange County (FL) Comptroller, a decrease of 29% over the prior month.  This number was lower than the 311k direct points sold for the same resorts.  45k points per month is the lowest number of private resale points in a single month since at least Jan 2021."

April 2022 was a bad month for resale sellers and great for Disney direct.  I wonder how long this trend will continue


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...rice-down-7-3-lowest-volume-in-over-12-months
> 
> My biggest takeaway "In total, 45k points across 331 private sale deeds were recorded in April 2022 with the Orange County (FL) Comptroller, a decrease of 29% over the prior month.  This number was lower than the 311k direct points sold for the same resorts.  45k points per month is the lowest number of private resale points in a single month since at least Jan 2021."
> 
> April 2022 was a bad month for resale sellers and great for Disney direct.  I wonder how long this trend will continue


But DVC bought back 68k points in April, so I don't think it was that bad for sellers. Maybe bad for resale buyers. They bought back 25.2k Saratoga points alone in April (double last month's take), they must be planning something there since they only sell around 5 to 7k Saratoga points direct per month.


----------



## flute38

flute38 said:


> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18


And I'm still waiting.  Just checked in with the broker -- the boards sponsor, and they said no word yet.


----------



## alohatok1986

UPDATE: Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13. *TAKEN 5/31*

Has anyone ever had this happen? We got confirmation from our broker 5/13 that our contract had passed. Today she called me very distraught, saying Disney came back saying they were taking it. She was ready to dispute it & raise a fuss but I told her it's ok we're in no rush & it's obviously not her fault. I'm wondering if the delayed closing opened up the possibility/likeliness of this happening. It's all good, we'll find another.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> But DVC bought back 68k points in April, so I don't think it was that bad for sellers. Maybe bad for resale buyers. They bought back 25.2k Saratoga points alone in April (double last month's take), they must be planning something there since they only sell around 5 to 7k Saratoga points direct per month.


good point.  Disney exercising ROFR is still considered a resale transaction so the total number of resale points would be 113k compared to 311k direct points sold.  Definitely not bad,.. though those ROFRd contracts are probably on the low end in terms of price per point, which isn't great for sellers.  I'm thankful that Disney continues to exercise ROFR to inflate the market value of our contracts.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> good point.  Disney exercising ROFR is still considered a resale transaction so the total number of resale points would be 113k compared to 311k direct points sold.  Definitely not bad,.. though those ROFRd contracts are probably on the low end in terms of price per point, which isn't great for sellers.  I'm thankful that Disney continues to exercise ROFR to inflate the market value of our contracts.


Agreed, those sellers probably left some money on the table!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

HIRyeDVC said:


> good point.  Disney exercising ROFR is still considered a resale transaction so the total number of resale points would be 113k compared to 311k direct points sold.  Definitely not bad,.. though those ROFRd contracts are probably on the low end in terms of price per point, which isn't great for sellers.  I'm thankful that Disney continues to exercise ROFR to inflate the market value of our contracts.


Nice for you that already own, not so much for those of us still trying to get in.  When we started the process of submitting offers, we were submitting at $120 per point on AKV listings.  We have had four ROFR'd at this point, and are now offering $138+ per point to try and become DVC members.  That's over a three month span!  Not been fun watching it go up on us, but I will be happy once we own and see those steadily rising prices.


----------



## RamblinWreck

alohatok1986 said:


> UPDATE: Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13. *TAKEN 5/31*
> 
> Has anyone ever had this happen? We got confirmation from our broker 5/13 that our contract had passed. Today she called me very distraught, saying Disney came back saying they were taking it. She was ready to dispute it & raise a fuss but I told her it's ok we're in no rush & it's obviously not her fault. I'm wondering if the delayed closing opened up the possibility/likeliness of this happening. It's all good, we'll find another.


It's obviously not her fault! But it sounds worth putting up a little bit of a fight with Disney over it. I assume your broker has some confirmation from them that they passed on it?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Nice for you that already own, not so much for those of us still trying to get in.  When we started the process of submitting offers, we were submitting at $120 per point on AKV listings.  We have had four ROFR'd at this point, and are now offering $138+ per point to try and become DVC members.  That's over a three month span!  Not been fun watching it go up on us, but I will be happy once we own and see those steadily rising prices.


I was saying the same thing 18 months ago.  Thought I was paying crazy high prices then but I'm not too sure if the price run up in the last year is the norm as we may be seeing a bit of a correction.  General consensus about DVC is there is no cheaper time to buy than now meaning prices will only go up!  Though, nothing is ever guaranteed.


----------



## alohatok1986

RamblinWreck said:


> It's obviously not her fault! But it sounds worth putting up a little bit of a fight with Disney over it. I assume your broker has some confirmation from them that they passed on it?


I'm going to follow up with her via email and ask whether they emailed her or what. I was a little too surprised on the phone to think to ask. A few things have happened in my personal life recently where I feel like this particular contract wasn't meant to be & I'm not really willing to fight for it. The worst part is, no available AKL contracts look appealing to me right now. I'm just going to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## RamblinWreck

alohatok1986 said:


> I'm going to follow up with her via email and ask whether they emailed her or what. I was a little too surprised on the phone to think to ask. A few things have happened in my personal life recently where I feel like this particular contract wasn't meant to be & I'm not really willing to fight for it. The worst part is, no available AKL contracts look appealing to me right now. I'm just going to keep my eyes peeled.


It definitely can't hurt to ask! If there's some proof that they declined to exercise ROFR on it then it may not be worth much of a fight but it could be worth at least sending a strongly worded email to the right place, threatening to fight it, even if you aren't actually willing to!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

alohatok1986 said:


> I'm going to follow up with her via email and ask whether they emailed her or what. I was a little too surprised on the phone to think to ask. A few things have happened in my personal life recently where I feel like this particular contract wasn't meant to be & I'm not really willing to fight for it. The worst part is, no available AKL contracts look appealing to me right now. I'm just going to keep my eyes peeled.


With the amount of AKL contracts getting ROFRed lately, it may be a good idea to push back on Disney a little. If it were me, I'd be concerned that I'm going to end up paying even more once the AKL ROFRs are calmed down and I am ready to try again. How can they change their minds 2 1/2 weeks later? Let your broker press the issue for you.


----------



## Paul Stupin

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Nice for you that already own, not so much for those of us still trying to get in.  When we started the process of submitting offers, we were submitting at $120 per point on AKV listings.  We have had four ROFR'd at this point, and are now offering $138+ per point to try and become DVC members.  That's over a three month span!  Not been fun watching it go up on us, but I will be happy once we own and see those steadily rising prices


With April’s highest ROFR price of $141, I would be concerned that $138 would get ROFRed as well.  I know Disney can’t take everything, and I haven’t been following what’s been passing, though. But your strategy seems to be creating an endless ROFR spiral.


----------



## RKS03

alohatok1986 said:


> I'm going to follow up with her via email and ask whether they emailed her or what. I was a little too surprised on the phone to think to ask. A few things have happened in my personal life recently where I feel like this particular contract wasn't meant to be & I'm not really willing to fight for it. The worst part is, no available AKL contracts look appealing to me right now. I'm just going to keep my eyes peeled.


It sure seems like a one time option for Disney. Once they waive it should be irreversible. What may have happened is a mistake from someone at Disney indicating it was waived when it shouldn’t have been.  But that shouldn’t be your problem. Given all the contracts Disney can take I doubt this is a fight they’d want to make.  

Is it possible the broker made an unfortunate mistake indicating it was waived when it wasn’t.  If so I agree to leave it go but if as you indicate it was on Disney’s side it seems very odd to me.


----------



## Sandisw

alohatok1986 said:


> UPDATE: Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13. *TAKEN 5/31*
> 
> Has anyone ever had this happen? We got confirmation from our broker 5/13 that our contract had passed. Today she called me very distraught, saying Disney came back saying they were taking it. She was ready to dispute it & raise a fuss but I told her it's ok we're in no rush & it's obviously not her fault. I'm wondering if the delayed closing opened up the possibility/likeliness of this happening. It's all good, we'll find another.



I am sorry.  I have to double check but I don’t think the language says anything that deals with this other than you can close after 30 days.

I assume they will simply say it’s a clerical error on their part and I do wonder if the delayed closing may have allowed them to reverse it.

The other piece is that the RoFR language is for the seller in terms of them being able to transfer it to someone else. I would guess they are the ones who might have to fight it and since the get paid either way, might not be willing to on your behalf?

I am sure a better one will come along for you.

ETA: I did just read the language and really, it just says they must notify you before closing that they will exercise and if they fail to, you can close the contract.  So, I am not sure there is any recourse legally for them to have reversed their decision.


----------



## RKS03

If delayed contracts give Disney a legal right to ROFR at any time prior to closing then this type of deal would be much less desirable in the future from the buyer’s perspective.


----------



## Cyberc1978

larry47591 said:


> No idea.  I don’t even think we know how much of a said resort Disney owns at any one time





Sandisw said:


> We don't but consider they give the guarantee every year? I venture to guess they make out pretty well.



If I were Disney and I made that guarantee I’ll promise you I would have done my homework and ensured that I would always come out ahead. I guarantee you so have disney.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Paul Stupin said:


> With April’s highest ROFR price of $141, I would be concerned that $138 would get ROFRed as well.  I know Disney can’t take everything, and I haven’t been following what’s been passing, though. But your strategy seems to be creating an endless ROFR spiral.


There were three this passed week that passed at $135, $136, and $137 per point.  I'm not sure if this is indicative of a cool down on ROFR, or just blind luck.  We are trying to be a little more strategic on our next offer so we can finally get one through, and become DVC members.


----------



## cruella4me64

cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19

I would not have ever made a resale offer if it wasn't for this thread, so thank you!  I hope frequent posters realize how much their input means.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

cruella4me64 said:


> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19
> 
> I would not have ever made a resale offer if it wasn't for this thread, so thank you!  I hope frequent posters realize how much their input means.


I'm pretty sure most of my inputs have been not much more than useless banter, speculation, and not-so-funny jokes.  All joking aside, congratulations on this.  Some would say (Cap'n)  buying BCV would be a total waste of money considering the 2042 expiration date.  I say pull the trigger if it's a resort you love and you have the money!  Hopefully Disney has finally stopped buying back BCV.  Good luck!


----------



## E2ME2

cruella4me64 said:


> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19
> 
> I would not have ever made a resale offer if it wasn't for this thread, so thank you!  I hope frequent posters realize how much their input means.


I am wanting to add on to BCV with a JUN use year, but not for that many points, and not wanting to go over $145 - - - but I am going to be watching this one, and I hope it passes ROFR!


----------



## cruella4me64

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm pretty sure most of my inputs have been not much more than useless banter, speculation, and not-so-funny jokes.  All joking aside, congratulations on this.  Some would say (Cap'n)  buying BCV would be a total waste of money considering the 2042 expiration date.  I say pull the trigger if it's a resort you love and you have the money!  Hopefully Disney has finally stopped buying back BCV.  Good luck!


Thank you! I finally took the advice of buy where you want to stay. It was so very much, extremely hard to get over the 2042 expiration, but in the end, it’s where I hope to own.  Everywhere else, including thoughtfully considered VGF direct, are financially smarter purchases perhaps, but are acceptable resorts in only my opinion.  And it’s funny that you and Cap’n A are the 2 postings I look  forward to reading the most. And the mods. Here’s.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

cruella4me64 said:


> Thank you! I finally took the advice of buy where you want to stay. It was so very much, extremely hard to get over the 2042 expiration, but in the end, it’s where I hope to own.  Everywhere else, including thoughtfully considered VGF direct, are financially smarter purchases perhaps, but are acceptable resorts in only my opinion.  And it’s funny that you and Cap’n A are the 2 postings I look  forward to reading the most. And the mods. Here’s.


awww.  It's so sweet you included Cap'n in your compliment.  He would be thrilled!  Though, we ALL know that I'm the real funny one around here and the Cap is just a sideshow! 

Anyways, I'm just mostly jealous.  I feel that BCV is the only missing piece to my portfolio but the powers-that-be (my wife) would never let me buy it at this point.  I will live vicariously through all the other BCV owners on this board for the next 19 years......


----------



## cruella4me64

E2ME2 said:


> I am wanting to add on to BCV with a JUN use year, but not for that many points, and not wanting to go over $145 - - - but I am going to be watching this one, and I hope it passes ROFR!


Thank you!  Let’s all do hope this passes and then all my hopes will be for you too!  $145 would be a real winner!


----------



## YellowHouse

Trying again....

YellowHouse---$166-$37342-210-BLT-Jun-0/21, 208/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 5/31


----------



## Huskerpaul

cruella4me64 said:


> Thank you! I finally took the advice of buy where you want to stay. It was so very much, extremely hard to get over the 2042 expiration, but in the end, it’s where I hope to own.  Everywhere else, including thoughtfully considered VGF direct, are financially smarter purchases perhaps, but are acceptable resorts in only my opinion.  And it’s funny that you and Cap’n A are the 2 postings I look  forward to reading the most. And the mods. Here’s.


Good luck on ROFR!  I joined the "42 or Die" club this month at BWV with my first DVC contract.  Just got my member ID today.  

PS - Is it a bad sign that so many people on here talk about their "first" contract?  Like more to follow is the expected outcome.


----------



## GBC1

LadybugsMum said:


> You should get your account info through email so that you can log in to the website.


Thanks for the info.  Better yet!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Someone took the resale contract I had been stalking. 

Just goes to show I should stop thinking about it and make up my mind.


----------



## Mexacajun

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Someone took the resale contract I had been stalking.
> 
> Just goes to show I should stop thinking about it and make up my mind.


What were you looking at?


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Mexacajun said:


> What were you looking at?


Copper, which I really don’t need but irrationally want.


----------



## Azndjdude

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Copper, which I really don’t need but irrationally want.


That was me last week, now I have 80 points at Copper awaiting ROFR.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

This one had full 2021 points as well. Would have been amazing!

I hope whoever snagged it enjoys it. It’s a great resort.


----------



## Azndjdude

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> This one had full 2021 points as well. Would have been amazing!
> 
> I hope whoever snagged it enjoys it. It’s a great resort.


Yea. The contract I purchased has full 2021 and 2022. So if it closes, I'll have 160 points to play with before December 2023. It was too good for me not to purchase.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99 said:


> Disneycouple99(seller)---$174-$9590-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 5/18


Buyer backed out 5/31/22


----------



## keirabella2012

larry47591 said:


> The only plan is to make it more frustrating for the buyer and seller.   I sold 2  that were taken back by Disney. One the closed date is supposed to be today and I have heard nothing. The other is in 10 days.
> 
> They want resale to feel like a worse alternative.  Doesn’t matter if you are the buyer or the seller


Ugh. Please keep us posted on this. My close date is in 7 days and was hoping to hear from Disney any day. I guess they are behind schedule.


----------



## Einstein509

cruella4me64 said:


> Thank you! I finally took the advice of buy where you want to stay. It was so very much, extremely hard to get over the 2042 expiration, but in the end, it’s where I hope to own.  Everywhere else, including thoughtfully considered VGF direct, are financially smarter purchases perhaps, but are acceptable resorts in only my opinion.  And it’s funny that you and Cap’n A are the 2 postings I look  forward to reading the most. And the mods. Here’s.


That's how we looked at BCV.  You can't beat the proximity to the back entrance to EPCOT, pool is great, the size of the resort makes it a bit more intimate.

Only downside is they stopped serving all you can eat crab legs at Cape May (upcharge single serving now), but you still get that wonderful fishy smell.....aww the nostalgia.  Overall, you got a pretty good price, good luck in the ROFR process.


----------



## RKS03

Disneycouple99 said:


> Buyer backed out 5/31/22


That’s rough.  At least you get a part of the deposit since after 10 day period, right?


----------



## pkrieger2287

ROFR Monster Hangry...


----------



## Sandisw

keirabella2012 said:


> Ugh. Please keep us posted on this. My close date is in 7 days and was hoping to hear from Disney any day. I guess they are behind schedule.


 My deed was recorded yesterday…10 days after official closing date…talked to them and they said my funds could take two more weeks.   Definitely a slow process


----------



## larry47591

Sandisw said:


> My deed was recorded yesterday…10 days after official closing date…talked to them and they said my funds could take two more weeks.   Definitely a slow process


Feels like it's on purpose. They do not want people buying or selling and they have the money to make it a living nightmare right now.


----------



## Sandisw

larry47591 said:


> Feels like it's on purpose. They do not want people buying or selling and they have the money to make it a living nightmare right now.



I was told that they don’t have but one person dedicated to it and was out with a family emergency.   I have heard it being done much faster in the past.

But, the ROFR activity is also much higher lately so it could be that as well.  

You are right though…they really don’t care about resale transactions and if the market suffers, all good for them.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> ETA: I did just read the language and really, it just says they must notify you before closing that they will exercise and if they fail to, you can close the contract.  So, I am not sure there is any recourse legally for them to have reversed their decision.


That's correct.  There's not really any such thing as "declining to exercise ROFR."  There's exercising ROFR, which they can do right up until the closing date, and there's not exercising ROFR.  The fact that they tell us when they don't _plan_ on exercising ROFR is just a courtesy, it's nothing they're obligated to do.


----------



## hobbes42

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


I closed with them a couple of weeks ago.  They are very slow including with email responses.  I will insist on another title company next time.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.



Is this your AUL contract?  If so... I don't think any title companies on the island move at a mediocre pace.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


I did. After just over 2 weeks and no closing docs, I emailed the broker and the TRCS contact (early Jan). I was told that they were waiting until a couple weeks before the closing date (mid-Feb). I replied that other brokers/title companies would send closing docs within a couple weeks of passing ROFR/estoppel. No response to that email, but I received my closing docs the next day. My deed was recorded a week later and I had the contract added to my account by Jan 21.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's correct.  There's not really any such thing as "declining to exercise ROFR."  There's exercising ROFR, which they can do right up until the closing date, and there's not exercising ROFR.  The fact that they tell us when they don't _plan_ on exercising ROFR is just a courtesy, it's nothing they're obligated to do.


Agree, although I will add if they issue a waiver and then turn around a few weeks later and take the contract, doing such a thing might be permitted under the rules/laws/whatever, but it is just not good business.  I suspect we are not getting the full story here (from the broker and/or Disney).


----------



## Huskerpaul

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


Yes we just did on a BWV contract.  They seemed kind of slow to me -but first contract.  However, our broker did a great job of under promising on how long each step would take, so they were within the two weeks when I was told 2-6 weeks.

The thing that made me most upset was they spelled our last name wrong for my wife (mine was correct right before her name) and they got our address wrong.  So they had to fill out two things on the deed, our names and address, both wrong.  I caught the mistakes when they sent over the draft deed, but I don't think this is great work on their part.  Probably trying to train new people like most every business around today.


----------



## Mexacajun

Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1

@pangyal  I think this is the last one I am gonna get for a while and it is my 4th different Use Year but it was a good deal and I really wanted VGF after touring it a couple weeks ago. I will have to have some nifty spreadsheets to manage my contracts but isn' that part of the fun???


----------



## pianomanzano

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> @pangyal  I think this is the last one I am gonna get for a while and it is my 4th different Use Year but it was a good deal and I really wanted VGF after touring it a couple weeks ago. I will have to have some nifty spreadsheets to manage my contracts but isn' that part of the fun???


Let me know if you cancel it. That's my UY! lol


----------



## Ginamarie

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> @pangyal  I think this is the last one I am gonna get for a while and it is my 4th different Use Year but it was a good deal and I really wanted VGF after touring it a couple weeks ago. I will have to have some nifty spreadsheets to manage my contracts but isn' that part of the fun???


I have three membership numbers now and have vowed NO MORE (but if a good deal comes around… I may break. That’s how I wound up with three already). GFV at $155 is a steal.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


----------



## Azndjdude

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> @pangyal  I think this is the last one I am gonna get for a while and it is my 4th different Use Year but it was a good deal and I really wanted VGF after touring it a couple weeks ago. I will have to have some nifty spreadsheets to manage my contracts but isn' that part of the fun???


Awesome pricing.


----------



## Azndjdude

Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 5/28


----------



## alohatok1986

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


I hope so!


----------



## hglenn

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


That's a good call...  increase the price to run promos on them for dropdown options...  Interesting.  Are those promotions generally available to new and existing members?


----------



## Rcfins13

Today is day 72 waiting on ROFR. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Rcfins13 said:


> Today is day 72 waiting on ROFR. Absolutely ridiculous.


WHAT?! for what property? and who is your broker?  That is unacceptable.


----------



## Disneycouple99

RKS03 said:


> That’s rough.  At least you get a part of the deposit since after 10 day period, right?


Yes


----------



## pianomanzano

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


They ROFR'ed more than 50k SSR points over the last 3 months but have only sold around 20k points in the same time period, so they're sitting on at least 30k SSR points. Could be time for an incentive soon!


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land—-$124-$11,243.80-80-OKW-Aug-0/21, 81/22, 80/23-sent 4/21-taken 6/1

Already bidding on the next one


----------



## hglenn

Rcfins13 said:


> Today is day 72 waiting on ROFR. Absolutely ridiculous.


What is your close date in your contract?


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Rcfins13 said:


> Today is day 72 waiting on ROFR. Absolutely ridiculous.


Surely as somebody said earlier that Disney have the right of ROFR up until closing date then providing your broker has disclosed a closing date then you can just continue with the purchase on the assumption that Disney aren’t exercising their right?

If they’ve been told the closing date then they know what the deadline is so surely one can assume that if they haven’t exercised their right by that date then their window of opportunity has closed


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.



I did in 2020 and the timeline was pretty good. Average for what was happening at the time.


----------



## Sandisw

wnielsen1 said:


> Agree, although I will add if they issue a waiver and then turn around a few weeks later and take the contract, doing such a thing might be permitted under the rules/laws/whatever, but it is just not good business.  I suspect we are not getting the full story here (from the broker and/or Disney).



I agree and I think it’s why it’s not something that happens.  This is the first time I have heard in 13 years  of reversing it from waived to taken…”

Last year I think there was an international one taken and then it was reversed. 

To me, I bet us was some level of clerical errors and got caught. 

Now, if the contract didn’t have a delayed close and seller had already signed with the buyer the official closing  stuff, I don’t think they could come back…


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.



I’d be shocked. They have too many VGF and RIV points available at good prices to need to over sold out resorts.


----------



## Pens Fan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


Just closed a contract with them last month.  Yes, they are very slow.  They also screwed up the deed by leaving our son's name off of it.  I get that mistakes happen, but when we first signed the contract as existing members they had us email them a copy of one of our other deeds.  At the time I though it was a nice safeguard to getting everything correct.  And then they still screwed it up.  I caught it and they fixed it prior to close, but still.  I wouldn't use them again.  

Of course, to be fair it didn't help that we were in the process of closing a second contract with Cammie from Mason Title at the same time.  The comparisons were inevitable and did not favor TRCS  .


----------



## Rcfins13

HIRyeDVC said:


> WHAT?! for what property? and who is your broker?  That is unacceptable.


Poly. DVC Resale is who we are using.


----------



## alohatok1986

Sandisw said:


> I agree and I think it’s why it’s not something that happens.  This is the first time I have heard in 13 years  of reversing it from waived to taken…”



I am a bit emotionally drained from this unprecedented rofr period  I thought I'd jump right back in if my contract got taken but the wind is out of my sails & none look appealing. Oh well.


----------



## Mexacajun

Azndjdude said:


> Awesome pricing.


I really credit this thread. I have done so much research because of the things posted here that I feel I have got good (but fair) deals. I think I would never thought to bid what I have on these contracts without this board. Now I just gotta hope it passes ROFR and with the active sales, I hope it does.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

alohatok1986 said:


> I am a bit emotionally drained from this unprecedented rofr period  I thought I'd jump right back in if my contract got taken but the wind is out of my sails & none look appealing. Oh well.


They can't take 'em all!


----------



## Rcfins13

Princess Ploppy said:


> Surely as somebody said earlier that Disney have the right of ROFR up until closing date then providing your broker has disclosed a closing date then you can just continue with the purchase on the assumption that Disney aren’t exercising their right?
> 
> If they’ve been told the closing date then they know what the deadline is so surely one can assume that if they haven’t exercised their right by that date then their window of opportunity has closed


That's part of the problem is we don't have a closing date yet. They keep telling me that they can't move forward until they have the estoppel from Disney.


----------



## KPeterso

Rcfins13 said:


> That's part of the problem is we don't have a closing date yet. They keep telling me that they can't move forward until they have the estoppel from Disney.



All the contracts I have ever gotten (3 different resale brokers) have verbiage in them with an anticipated close date. Usually it says something like, this contract will close on or before MM/DD/YYYY or this contract will close no later than MM/DD/YYYY or that it will close within 60 or 75 or 90 days. I would be checking my contract to find the language about closing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Princess Ploppy said:


> Surely as somebody said earlier that Disney have the right of ROFR up until closing date then providing your broker has disclosed a closing date then you can just continue with the purchase on the assumption that Disney aren’t exercising their right?


Legally and contractually you're correct, but I don't think any of the brokers have the stones to do it.


----------



## larry47591

Rcfins13 said:


> That's part of the problem is we don't have a closing date yet. They keep telling me that they can't move forward until they have the estoppel from Disney.


There are no real rules disney controls the process. Even if they take your contract as a seller they want to frustrate you. So it doesn’t seem like it’s worth the hassle


----------



## The Jackal

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


I think it is highly unlikely. They raise the prices to make RIV look a much better deal.  Right now they have 3 resorts they are selling. So it might be a while before they have great deals on the sold out resorts.  But who knows what DVC does.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The Jackal said:


> I think it is highly unlikely. They raise the prices to make RIV look a much better deal.  Right now they have 3 resorts they are selling. So it might be a while before they have great deals on the sold out resorts.  But who knows what DVC does.


They discounted Bay Lake Tower and Boardwalk within the last six months for seemingly no reason.


----------



## RKS03

CaptainAmerica said:


> They discounted Bay Lake Tower and Boardwalk within the last six months for seemingly no reason.


But that was before VGF went on sale right? Not to say they wouldn’t do it again, but I suspect it’s to get inventory for either future direct sales or to offer more room rentals.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RKS03 said:


> But that was before VGF went on sale right? Not to say they wouldn’t do it again, but I suspect it’s to get inventory for either future direct sales or to offer more room rentals.


I wouldn't be shocked to see a $30 discount at SSR/OKW/AKV or a $50 discount at Aulani 300+.  I think they want a drop product to put in front of people who balk at VGF/RIV prices.  RIV and VGF are being sold almost as dual-flagships so neither one can really back up the other.

I could also envision an Aulani fire sale when DLT goes on sale.


----------



## RKS03

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wouldn't be shocked to see a $30 discount at SSR/OKW/AKV or a $50 discount at Aulani 300+.  I think they want a drop product to put in front of people who balk at VGF/RIV prices.  RIV and VGF are being sold almost as dual-flagships so neither one can really back up the other.
> 
> I could also envision an Aulani fire sale when DLT goes on sale.


I guess we’ll see as early as tomorrow if they’re offering any new sales for other DVC resorts.


----------



## larry47591

keirabella2012 said:


> Ugh. Please keep us posted on this. My close date is in 7 days and was hoping to hear from Disney any day. I guess they are behind schedule.


Just got our closing docs. Unfortunately for us our bank is already closed and we leave for vero beach tomorrow morning.  I will have to see if I can get an extension.  We will not be back before the settlement due date oh well.


----------



## DonMacGregor

pkrieger2287 said:


> ROFR Monster Hangry...


Don't poke the bear Dude...


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


Do the new promotions typically start immediately after the current ones expire?


----------



## Sandisw

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Do the new promotions typically start immediately after the current ones expire?


 Yes


----------



## Richardson16

Richardson16 said:


> Hi friends! Long time reader, first time posting!
> 
> Richardson16--$122-$25620-210-OKW-Feb-113/14, 0/22, 259/23, 210/24- sent 4/19
> 
> Going on day 42, ugh! I'm pretty positive Disney will take this one too so I'm not sure what's taking so long!


Richardson16-$122-$25620-210-OKW-Feb-0/22, 259/23, 210/24, sent 4/19, taken 6/1

On to the next!


----------



## flute38

Rcfins13 said:


> Today is day 72 waiting on ROFR. Absolutely ridiculous.


This makes me so angry!!   I'm only on day 44 and was starting to get anxious seeing all these other contracts getting some sort of notification.   Do we have any recourse as buyers once it goes a certain point beyond the closing day.  My contract with dvc resale indicates "on or before" with a closing date but does note that if the estoppel is received with less than 30 days before the closing date the closing date will be extended 30 days.   

This can't go on forever, right?   AT some point past the closing day can we back out and get the deposit back and try again on a new contract?   72 days is ridiculous-- it seems to me that the broker should have been giving Disney a hard time well before this point.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ginamarie said:


> Ok so the DVC current promotions end tonight. What are the chances we see AKV and SSR direct discounts tomorrow? After raising the price to $200, I could definitely see incentive pricing now to make it look cheaper again.


I've been thinking that something for AKV might be coming with the amount of ROFRs recently. Even with the resorts in active sales, I agree with @CaptainAmerica that BLT and BWV had promotions when there were active sales. BLT (in Feb) was only a month or so before VGF2 started selling, I believe.


----------



## Sandisw

Flynn's Gal said:


> I've been thinking that something for AKV might be coming with the amount of ROFRs recently. Even with the resorts in active sales, I agree with @CaptainAmerica that BLT and BWV had promotions when there were active sales. BLT (in Feb) was only a month or so before VGF2 started selling, I believe.



But those were before they had VGF sales. It gave them two WDW to sell at once. Now they don’t need another resort, especially when March and April sales were strong. 

So, it would just surprise me to see it now.. when things level off? Maybe.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

pianomanzano said:


> The people that contribute to this thread is such a small subset of the overall ROFR submissions that it wouldn’t be useful to track that data, or at the very least be very difficult to extrapolate any kind of potential ROFR decision since we also don’t know what units Disney has/needs. Plus there’s the extra work required to get that info that you mention (although I personally immediately look for the seller’s contract on the comptrollers website once I get the initial paperwork). I once walked away from an agreed offer after I found the sellers contract upon receiving the initial paperwork. The seller was essentially flipping a contract (they bought it a couple months prior and didn’t use any of the points and were selling it for a $40/pt profit!). I couldn’t stomach buying the contract anymore knowing that they were making that much of a profit, it no longer felt like a deal to me.


***nevermind, not the right contract

This prompted me to look at the contract that we just passed ROFR on… it shows the deed was recorded on 3/29 of this year. They own several contracts at different resorts but I’m assuming this is the correct contract because it’s the only Poly one that shows up for the right name.


----------



## Jenglish13

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


They're the title company on my contract.  We got the ROFR waiver on 5/24 and was told by the broker that the closing docs would be received within 2 to 3 weeks.  This talk of Disney taking back their waivers is troubling.  Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Sandisw

Jenglish13 said:


> They're the title company on my contract.  We got the ROFR waiver on 5/24 and was told by the broker that the closing docs would be received within 2 to 3 weeks.  This talk of Disney taking back their waivers is troubling.  Has that ever happened before?



This is the first report I have ever read about in my 13 years as an owner. So, I think there is more to why it happened.

 IMO, it would make sense to me the wrong info was sent and that it was caught and fixed vs them simply changing their mind.


----------



## cmanuli

cmanuli said:


> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26
> 
> Round 2!!


Update Taken 5/30/22


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31


----------



## The_MT

MickeyismyCat said:


> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31


Nice contracts! Hope Disney bought up enough already and will let these through


----------



## prncssjas

prncssjas said:


> Hi hglenn, it's like you knew how my morning went, lol.
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20,640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> This took 42 days and Disney took it.  FINE...trying again:
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11


prncssjas--$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23-sent 5/11, passed 6/2 and estoppel certificate issued.

I know I overpaid but boy was I tired of the ROFR game...it's not for the faint of heart. And at least I bought at the resort I truly wanted and want 11 month booking priority...good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

New Direct incentives are up. VGF/RIV/AUL only. Great news for potential RIV buyers.


----------



## wilkydelts

These new incentives make me want to wait on Poly2 even more. If we are in a full blown economic downturn and recession when it open Disney is going to have really good offers. These new incentives already show they want to be aggressive.


----------



## Mexacajun

wilkydelts said:


> These new incentives make me want to wait on Poly2 even more. If we are in a full blown economic downturn and recession when it open Disney is going to have really good offers. These new incentives already show they want to be aggressive.


Looks like they want to get RIV done and dusted with the incentive announced today. Maybe this is the last we see of resale restrictions?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Mexacajun said:


> Looks like they want to get RIV done and dusted with the incentive announced today. Maybe this is the last we see of resale restrictions?


I’m itching to buy a long weekend worth of direct Riviera with these incentives. Unfortunately my hands are tied on buying more points until probably Poly2. Pick a spouse that likes Disney, folks .


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> Looks like they want to get RIV done and dusted with the incentive announced today. Maybe this is the last we see of resale restrictions?



I would actually say it may mean that they are realizing that maybe with the right incentives and pricing that things will move.  I think we need to see May sales...but, these better incentives lead me to assume that those high sales for March and April may not have continued and why they came out with better deals.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> I would actually say it may mean that they are realizing that maybe with the right incentives and pricing that things will move.  I think we need to see May sales...but, these better incentives lead me to assume that those high sales for March and April may not have continued and why they came out with better deals.


Hopefully they are hearing from both new and potential buyers that they need some sort of DVC AP offered to make this types of purchases worth it.


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian, Riviera Direct Pricing Improves Via Early-Summer 2022 Incentives​
From June 2 through July 13, 2022, *Disney Vacation Club* is offering an Addiitonal Incentive Credit for both first-time buyers and existing members adding-on. Most noteworthy are the new buyer rates for Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. This limited-time incentive more than doubles the savings at most purchase levels, resulting in lower prices than when resort sales launched on March 31, 2022.


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

Still waiting on my first ROFR … but in the meantime, if we purchase resale, can we then add minimum direct points to get the member benefits that are excluded when purchasing resale?


----------



## LadybugsMum

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> Still waiting on my first ROFR … but in the meantime, if we purchase resale, can we then add minimum direct points to get the member benefits that are excluded when purchasing resale?


In order to get the benefits, you'd have to get at least 150 pts. If you don't want the benefits, you can go as low as 25-50pt depending on the resort.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> Still waiting on my first ROFR … but in the meantime, if we purchase resale, can we then add minimum direct points to get the member benefits that are excluded when purchasing resale?


In addition to what @LadybugsMum said, you should wait until your resale purchase closes before buying Direct because current owners get better Direct pricing.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

What's the deed expiration date on the new VGF if buying direct through DVC?  It's so hard to find on their website.


----------



## hglenn

UbieTinkinMon said:


> What's the deed expiration date on the new VGF if buying direct through DVC?  It's so hard to find on their website.


2064


----------



## CaptainAmerica

UbieTinkinMon said:


> What's the deed expiration date on the new VGF if buying direct through DVC?  It's so hard to find on their website.


VGF expires in 2064.  It doesn't matter if it's direct, resale, old building, or new building.  There's really no such thing as buying "new VGF" in any way that matters.  Technically your deed will be tied to a different unit, but it won't affect your membership or ability to book.


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27 said:


> purplenancy27`---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31
> Totally shocked this passed!
> I can't wait to book our first trip. Last week PVB passed! So now i need to save up so we can get a small Epcot area resort.


WOW! Is Mason title always this fast?  I was notified that we passed ROFR on 5/31, sent wire on 6/1, notified we will close today 6/2.
 Same thing happened with the PVB contract.  Closed today , 2 days after wiring money.


----------



## hglenn

purplenancy27 said:


> WOW! Is Mason title always this fast?  I was notified that we passed ROFR on 5/31, sent wire on 6/1, notified we will close today 6/2.
> Same thing happened with the PVB contract.  Closed today , 2 days after wiring money.


They seem to be the most efficient title company in these boards....  that was definitely not my experience with my title company....


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

CaptainAmerica said:


> In addition to what @LadybugsMum said, you should wait until your resale purchase closes before buying Direct because current owners get better Direct pricing.


Thanks!  I didn’t know current owners get better direct pricing.  Good to know.


----------



## wdw4rfam

purplenancy27 said:


> WOW! Is Mason title always this fast?  I was notified that we passed ROFR on 5/31, sent wire on 6/1, notified we will close today 6/2.
> Same thing happened with the PVB contract.  Closed today , 2 days after wiring money.


Depends on who you get. Our last one took 2 weeks after passing ROFR just to get docs. But as soon as I called and got Cammy on the phone instead of guy I was working with.. had them 2 hours later. Was closed 3 days after.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-22/

My goodness. The ROFR monster is not joking. What is Disney planning with all these points!?


----------



## DsneyDude1

In the case of OKW, I have to believe they are looking to eliminate as many 2042 points as possible and reselling them extended. Alleviates the whole problem of those with 2042 that did not sign or extend.


----------



## bryaalre

HIRyeDVC said:


> My goodness. The ROFR monster is not joking. What is Disney planning with all these points!?


Was feeling decent about my $158 CCV contract based on the previous few months high buyback being around $160, or in the case of April, no contracts bought back at all.  But now seeing last months high being $168, I'm feeling a bit worried.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

bryaalre said:


> Was feeling decent about my $158 CCV contract based on the previous few months high buyback being around $160, or in the case of April, no contracts bought back at all.  But now seeing last months high being $168, I'm feeling a bit worried.


The highs are probably one offs. I mean, BLT ROFR’d at $184? That’s insane


----------



## Squirrel29

Poly doesn't get taken?


----------



## Azndjdude

bryaalre said:


> Was feeling decent about my $158 CCV contract based on the previous few months high buyback being around $160, or in the case of April, no contracts bought back at all.  But now seeing last months high being $168, I'm feeling a bit worried.


Me too. I have a contract for CCV out at $165. Although they've only bought back 15 contracts this year, with a high of $168 I might not have been safe after all.


----------



## Azndjdude

Squirrel29 said:


> Poly doesn't get taken?


In anticipation of Poly 2, they would get a better profit margin by not purchasing back points and instead, selling new points when that is complete. With the project underway, they see no real reason to buy them at this point (at least that is my educated guess).


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

CaptainAmerica said:


> VGF expires in 2064.  It doesn't matter if it's direct, resale, old building, or new building.  There's really no such thing as buying "new VGF" in any way that matters.  Technically your deed will be tied to a different unit, but it won't affect your membership or ability to book.


Is RIV the same expiration?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DsneyDude1 said:


> In the case of OKW, I have to believe they are looking to eliminate as many 2042 points as possible and reselling them extended. Alleviates the whole problem of those with 2042 that did not sign or extend.


That feels right in theory but I keep asking myself whether a meaningful enough percentage of members have sell or will sell their contracts in the next 20 years for this to work.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is RIV the same expiration?


RIV is 2070, resale or direct.

The only resort with a different expiration date resale versus direct is Old Key West, which is 2057 Direct, but resale could be either 2042 or 2057.


----------



## Azndjdude

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is RIV the same expiration?


Riveria expires in 2070.


----------



## Stargazer65

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is RIV the same expiration?


Riv is 2070.


----------



## varyth

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is RIV the same expiration?


Here is the list if you are considering a few different resorts: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/buying/dvc-deed-expirations/
As mentioned above, it doesn't matter if you bought through direct or resale.


----------



## Stargazer65

Jinx!


----------



## bryaalre

If anyone was curious about DVC resale markets ROFR for each resort in the month of May, here are all the resorts that had one contract bought back last month.

AKL - 37/46 for 80.43% contracts bought back
BLT - 18/30 for 60% contracts bought back
CCV - 6/25 for 24% contracts bought back
OKW - 39/44 for 88.6% contracts bought back
SSR - 76/89 for 85.4% contracts bought back


----------



## DsneyDude1

CaptainAmerica said:


> That feels right in theory but I keep asking myself whether a meaningful enough percentage of members have sell or will sell their contracts in the next 20 years for this to work.


Agreed! But I have to believe they feel that anything they can do to reduce the exposure is still worthwhile. I only want 2042 points based on my age. But there is no place to buy them. However I did appreciate your offer to be my beneficiary!


----------



## dlam32

Update

dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized- sent 5/11, passed 6/2


----------



## clarker99

bryaalre said:


> If anyone was curious about DVC resale markets ROFR for each resort in the month of May, here are all the resorts that had one contract bought back last month.
> 
> AKL - 37/46 for 80.43% contracts bought back
> BLT - 18/30 for 60% contracts bought back
> CCV - 6/25 for 24% contracts bought back
> OKW - 39/44 for 88.6% contracts bought back
> SSR - 76/89 for 85.4% contracts bought back


Whoa. Crazy


----------



## CaptainAmerica

bryaalre said:


> If anyone was curious about DVC resale markets ROFR for each resort in the month of May, here are all the resorts that had one contract bought back last month.
> 
> AKL - 37/46 for 80.43% contracts bought back
> BLT - 18/30 for 60% contracts bought back
> CCV - 6/25 for 24% contracts bought back
> OKW - 39/44 for 88.6% contracts bought back
> SSR - 76/89 for 85.4% contracts bought back


The fire sale is coming boys.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> The fire sale is coming boys.



My guess is fall, if these newest incentives don’t do the trick!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> My guess is fall, if these newest incentives don’t do the trick!


I think the new incentives will be very successful at VGF and RIV, but they're going to need to offload all these Big 3 points eventually.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think the new incentives will be very successful at VGF and RIV, but they're going to need to offload all these Big 3 points eventually.


They will have 5 active selling resorts next year. Aggressive incentives make sense. But what will they offer on OKW, SSR and AKV? They must have abundant amount of inventory.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> The highs are probably one offs. I mean, BLT ROFR’d at $184? That’s insane


Flipping/upgrade, hmm
I paid $155 last May.


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> The fire sale is coming boys.


I don't think so.

It makes no business sense to ROFR and actively resell at current prices, let alone at a lower price point. Active reselling (vs. passive "answer the phone with someone who wants to buy today at Resort XYZ" selling) takes time and energy. That time and energy is better spent selling the shiny new resorts, which cost less (and probably much less) to build than this inventory costs to re-buy. That's because the rule of thumb in the timeshare industry is that the cost of building the resort should be between 20-30% of the total costs in making a sale. (Marketing is, surprisingly, more expensive, at 40-50%).

On top of that, DVD has been actively closing what gap there might have been between the "cheaper" legacy WDW resorts and the actively marketed ones, through some pretty aggressive price increases. Turning that process around would be corporate whiplash even for Disney, which is not known for its consistency in marketing...

I suspect something else is going on that is stimulating organic demand for these resorts (i.e. the "passive sales" I mentioned above), but I don't for the life of me know what it might be. Maybe folks liquidated some investments in anticipation of a recession and are looking for something to do with the money? That seems unlikely, but I'm hard-pressed to think of another reason for doing this.

I could certainly be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time. But, I don't see it.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think the new incentives will be very successful at VGF and RIV, but they're going to need to offload all these Big 3 points eventually.



At some point, yes. But as long as they can sustain sales with RIV and VGF, I say they hold on to those points and use for OTU points and cash stays. I am not yet convinced they need to get rid of them this year.

As I have mentioned many times, prior to Covid, sold out resort incentives were simply not a thing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> It makes no business sense to ROFR and actively resell at current prices, let alone at a lower price point. Active reselling (vs. passive "answer the phone with someone who wants to buy today at Resort XYZ" selling) takes time and energy. That time and energy is better spent selling the shiny new resorts, which cost less (and probably much less) to build than this inventory costs to re-buy. That's because the rule of thumb in the timeshare industry is that the cost of building the resort should be between 20-30% of the total costs in making a sale. (Marketing is, surprisingly, more expensive, at 40-50%).


A few points here.

First, I don't think there are enough buyers calling them up unsolicited to buy a Big 3 property at an undiscounted price higher than what they'd pay at VGF or Riviera.  I have to think they're accumulating points through ROFR faster than they can offload them (undiscounted) to Direct buyers.

Second, I don't think there's much marketing necessary to re-sell-out sold-out resorts.  I don't need any promotional materials to be presented to me, all I'd need would be a tweet from Paul Krieger saying that OKW Direct is being offered for $150 @ 300 and I'd be beating down my guide's door to buy it.  They've been exercising ROFR in volume _for ROFR_, but ROFR volume is nowhere near initial build volume.  They wouldn't need to clear huge numbers of contracts, so the big marketing expense isn't necessary.  They knocked $48 off of Bay Lake Tower in February and cleared their inventory in one month.  It didn't require any marketing, the aggressive pricing was enough to offload the accumulated points, primarily (I'm guessing) to existing BLT owners and savvy members (i.e. us) who recognized the deal.



Brian Noble said:


> On top of that, DVD has been actively closing what gap there might have been between the "cheaper" legacy WDW resorts and the actively marketed ones, through some pretty aggressive price increases. Turning that process around would be corporate whiplash even for Disney, which is not known for its consistency in marketing...


The gap is actually inverse at the moment.  It's cheaper to buy RIV and VGF2 than it is to buy SSR.  That needs to break at some point or they'll be holding those SSR points forever.



Brian Noble said:


> I suspect something else is going on that is stimulating organic demand for these resorts (i.e. the "passive sales" I mentioned above), but I don't for the life of me know what it might be. Maybe folks liquidated some investments in anticipation of a recession and are looking for something to do with the money? That seems unlikely, but I'm hard-pressed to think of another reason for doing this.


@Sandisw is sick of hearing me say this, but I don't think they're buying the points because they want the points (whether to resell, or provide inventory for cash stays, or any other thing).  I think they're buying the points to inflate resale prices and make Direct more appealing in comparison.  They're not ROFRing SSR to resell SSR, they're ROFRing SSR to make SSR resale look expensive and drive people to VGF and RIV.  The fact that they get to resell SSR at some margin is just gravy.



Sandisw said:


> At some point, yes. But as long as they can sustain sales with RIV and VGF, I say they hold on to those points and use for OTU points and cash stays. I am not yet convinced they need to get rid of them this year.


Isn't Aulani more than enough to fuel OTUP?



Sandisw said:


> As I have mentioned many times, prior to Covid, sold out resort incentives were simply not a thing.


Prior to COVID, they were building new resorts.  Now they're not.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> A few points here.
> 
> First, I don't think there are enough buyers calling them up unsolicited to buy a Big 3 property at an undiscounted price higher than what they'd pay at VGF or Riviera.  I have to think they're accumulating points through ROFR faster than they can offload them (undiscounted) to Direct buyers.
> 
> Second, I don't think there's much marketing necessary to re-sell-out sold-out resorts.  I don't need any promotional materials to be presented to me, all I'd need would be a tweet from Paul Krieger saying that OKW Direct is being offered for $150 @ 300 and I'd be beating down my guide's door to buy it.  They've been exercising ROFR in volume _for ROFR_, but ROFR volume is nowhere near initial build volume.  They wouldn't need to clear huge numbers of contracts, so the big marketing expense isn't necessary.  They knocked $48 off of Bay Lake Tower in February and cleared their inventory in one month.  It didn't require any marketing, the aggressive pricing was enough to offload the accumulated points, primarily (I'm guessing) to existing BLT owners and savvy members (i.e. us) who recognized the deal.
> 
> 
> The gap is actually inverse at the moment.  It's cheaper to buy RIV and VGF2 than it is to buy SSR.  That needs to break at some point or they'll be holding those SSR points forever.
> 
> 
> @Sandisw is sick of hearing me say this, but I don't think they're buying the points because they want the points (whether to resell, or provide inventory for cash stays, or any other thing).  I think they're buying the points to inflate resale prices and make Direct more appealing in comparison.  They're not ROFRing SSR to resell SSR, they're ROFRing SSR to make SSR resale look expensive and drive people to VGF and RIV.  The fact that they get to resell SSR at some margin is just gravy.
> 
> 
> Isn't Aulani more than enough to fuel OTUP?
> 
> 
> Prior to COVID, they were building new resorts.  Now they're not.



But they are building new DVC…202 new rooms for VGF, lots of points for VDH and the new Poly tower…all back on track to have the every few years something new may be coming out….so no shortage of new for the next 3 years at least. 

So, now that they have those 3 new projects, and still have RIV and AUL, they just don’t need to offer discounts for sold out resorts, not like they did in the past year when it was just RIV and AUL.

OTU points have to come from declared points and just don’t think they keep that many AUL points in stock.

Typically, OTU points do not come from resorts in active sales either…so it makes sense to use those ROFR points instead.

All we know is that they dont need those resorts when they can offer better incentives on the active sales resorts where they have millions of points available.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Flipping/upgrade, hmm
> I paid $155 last May.


Me too but I don think it would sell easily in the current market. There are tons of BLT listings right now


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> All we know is that they dont need those resorts when they can offer better incentives on the active sales resorts where they have millions of points available.


I know you love them, so it's hard for you to imagine, but a lot of people _don't like those resorts_.  They have millions of points available at VGF and RIV, but I want zero of them.

You're viewing this situation as one with high cannibalization rates.  The way you describe it, Person X decides they're going to buy DVC come hell or high water, they're going to buy Direct, and it's only a matter of whether they buy at VGF, RIV, or elsewhere.  In that situation, yes, what you're saying is correct.  Offering incentives at AKV or SSR would only cannibalize the sales they were going to make anyways.

But I'm not Person X, I'm Person Y.  Person Y doesn't like VGF or RIV, he finds them stuffy.  Person Y is savvy and knows that $200 for SSR is silly.  Disney will _only _sell Direct to Person Y if they offer aggressive pricing at the Big 3.  In doing so, they're only adding incremental sales, they're not cannibalizing sales they would have made anyways.

I _want_ to buy direct, but I'm not going to buy a home resort that I hate and I'm not going to overpay for product that's objectively "worse" than the resorts that I hate.


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> @Sandisw is sick of hearing me say this, but I don't think they're buying the points because they want the points (whether to resell, or provide inventory for cash stays, or any other thing). I think they're buying the points to inflate resale prices and make Direct more appealing in comparison. They're not ROFRing SSR to resell SSR, they're ROFRing SSR to make SSR resale look expensive and drive people to VGF and RIV. The fact that they get to resell SSR at some margin is just gravy.


I'm thinking the very active ROFR action is for all of these reasons. It makes sense to use ROFR to inflate resale prices to make direct purchases more attractive. It also makes sense for DVC to maintain a pool of points in the sold-out resorts for direct sales, OTU, cash sales, etc. It could also be a long-term strategy to pull in points for direct sales in the future. Eventually, the points for Aulani, GFV2, Riv, and Poly2 will be gone. The question is whether they continue to build new resorts or if market saturation of "new" resorts/points dictates a shift in sales strategy to emphasize legacy resorts. There are only so many new DVC resorts you can build, right? So they need to sell something.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BeachClub2014 said:


> The question is whether they continue to build new resorts or if market saturation of "new" resorts/points dictates a shift in sales strategy to emphasize legacy resorts. There are only so many new DVC resorts you can build, right? So they need to sell something.


I think that problem solves itself in 2042 when they can start selling the same portfolio all over again.  They just need a few pieces to bridge that gap.


----------



## arich35

I think I finally convinced my wife to buy a smaller contract (100 points or so) but I have no idea where would be best at this point. Are SSR and AK still the best values? Or has Poly become a better value? The whole ROFR of it all makes it tricky


----------



## Chia1974

arich35 said:


> I think I finally convinced my wife to buy a smaller contract (100 points or so) but I have no idea where would be best at this point. Are SSR and AK still the best values? Or has Poly become a better value? The whole ROFR of it all makes it tricky


Poly is the most economical, follow by SSR/CCV/VGF. They won’t ROFRd VGF and rarely Poly.
I should add, Aulani subsidized is the most economical of any DVC.


----------



## Mexacajun

Chia1974 said:


> Poly is the most economical, follow by SSR/CCV/VGF. They won’t ROFRd VGF and rarely Poly.


Would be interested to see your calculations for this. I assume the VGF is the most economical given current resale prices we have seen. I have seen several priced below poly per point.


----------



## RamblinWreck

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know you love them, so it's hard for you to imagine, but a lot of people _don't like those resorts_.  They have millions of points available at VGF and RIV, but I want zero of them.
> 
> You're viewing this situation as one with high cannibalization rates.  The way you describe it, Person X decides they're going to buy DVC come hell or high water, they're going to buy Direct, and it's only a matter of whether they buy at VGF, RIV, or elsewhere.  In that situation, yes, what you're saying is correct.  Offering incentives at AKV or SSR would only cannibalize the sales they were going to make anyways.
> 
> But I'm not Person X, I'm Person Y.  Person Y doesn't like VGF or RIV, he finds them stuffy.  Person Y is savvy and knows that $200 for SSR is silly.  Disney will _only _sell Direct to Person Y if they offer aggressive pricing at the Big 3.  In doing so, they're only adding incremental sales, they're not cannibalizing sales they would have made anyways.
> 
> I _want_ to buy direct, but I'm not going to buy a home resort that I hate and I'm not going to overpay for product that's objectively "worse" than the resorts that I hate.


If you take the average person who wants to own DVC but hates the Grand Floridian, I don't think it's too hard to sell them on buying Grand Floridian anyway.

You just tell them that they can use the points at all of the DVC resorts, including the ones that they do like, and the ones that they do like aren't on sale right now. I know that the resale market is very active, but it's not something most people know about.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> Would be interested to see your calculations for this. I assume the VGF is the most economical given current resale prices we have seen. I have seen several priced below poly per point.


It’s price per point over the life of contract plus dues. Some Poly and VGF are sub $11 currently.


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think that problem solves itself in 2042 when they can start selling the same portfolio all over again.  They just need a few pieces to bridge that gap.


Very true on the 2042 resorts, but that's still 20-years down the road. It will be interesting to see what will happen with new construction, if any, after Poly2. If there aren't a plethora of "new" points to sell, then they have to sell something.


----------



## RamblinWreck

arich35 said:


> I think I finally convinced my wife to buy a smaller contract (100 points or so) but I have no idea where would be best at this point. Are SSR and AK still the best values? Or has Poly become a better value? The whole ROFR of it all makes it tricky


Are there certain places you would prefer to stay, and certain room types?

I assume with a 100 point contract you are mostly looking at studios. Those may be hard to come by at many resorts if you don't have the 11 month booking window. If your plan is to stay in standard view studios, the most economical thing is for you to buy where you want to stay in my opinion. Because otherwise you're going to find yourself not being able to use your points the way you want to and having to stay in more point-expensive room categories or resorts you aren't happy with, which will just fuel the inevitable addon-itis.


----------



## BeachClub2014

I'm no huge fan of the Grand Floridian, but if they offered a $31 incentive on 200 points there, like at the RIV, then I would be awfully tempted to buy into GFV2.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Me too but I don think it would sell easily in the current market. There are tons of BLT listings right now


Yea, I know. My is 125 points, hopefully it’s easier to sell if I want to sell.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know you love them, so it's hard for you to imagine, but a lot of people _don't like those resorts_.  They have millions of points available at VGF and RIV, but I want zero of them.
> 
> You're viewing this situation as one with high cannibalization rates.  The way you describe it, Person X decides they're going to buy DVC come hell or high water, they're going to buy Direct, and it's only a matter of whether they buy at VGF, RIV, or elsewhere.  In that situation, yes, what you're saying is correct.  Offering incentives at AKV or SSR would only cannibalize the sales they were going to make anyways.
> 
> But I'm not Person X, I'm Person Y.  Person Y doesn't like VGF or RIV, he finds them stuffy.  Person Y is savvy and knows that $200 for SSR is silly.  Disney will _only _sell Direct to Person Y if they offer aggressive pricing at the Big 3.  In doing so, they're only adding incremental sales, they're not cannibalizing sales they would have made anyways.
> 
> I _want_ to buy direct, but I'm not going to buy a home resort that I hate and I'm not going to overpay for product that's objectively "worse" than the resorts that I hate.



Actually it has nothing to do with loving the resorts. It has to do with the strategy of DVD that I have watched over the years when a new resort came online.

They sold it with the notion that you can trade anywhere so home resort isn’t as big of a deal as we know it is.

You keep saying a lot don’t like those resorts..but the millions of points that have been sold contradict that.  93k points in April for RIV alone is not something to bulk at in todays world.  Not to mention the owners who  added on in record high numbers at VGF. So plenty of buyers choosing those resorts.

Now, I have no idea if they will change strategy but so far, they aren’t for the summer with these new incentives.

I just don’t see them needing at this point in time, with both VDH and Poly tower points coming on line in the next two years to rush to offer deals on sold out resorts, unless things tank like they did with the closure.

And, even with the deals at BLT and BWV, it didn’t raise the sales numbers overall i any tremendous way.

We just don’t see the demand for sold out resorts the same way.  Sure, they are losing you and others like you who don’t like the resorts but it’s always been that way.  I think for the right price, new buyers will be okay choosing those new ones for less and if not, pay the extra for the big 3 if it’s that important..or those buyers don’t buy direct.

None of us know why they do what they do for ROFR and it may be to prop up resale to guide people to direct. Just because I don’t think that’s a big reason doesn’t mean it isn’t. The only thing I know for sure is they have plenty of reasons and they change as time goes on. Their goal is to sell direct points by making resale inferior.

ETA. And if they really wanted to have that as an option they didn’t need to raise base price like they have in the last year on those resorts..left them at prices well below and let people have a choice. They didn’t.  That tells me it just may not be a priority right now and for the time being don’t care if they are sitting on extra points at some resorts


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BeachClub2014 said:


> Very true on the 2042 resorts, but that's still 20-years down the road. It will be interesting to see what will happen with new construction, if any, after Poly2. If there aren't a plethora of "new" points to sell, then they have to sell something.


Coronado got Gran Destino and Caribbean Beach got Riviera, I wouldn't be shocked to see them rip out a chunk of Riverside for a new tower. Or maybe Reflections comes back.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> Actually it has nothing to do with loving the resorts. It has to do with the strategy of DVD that I have watched over the years when a new resort came online.
> 
> They sold it with the notion that you can trade anywhere so home resort isn’t as big of a deal as we know it is.
> 
> You keep saying a lot don’t like those resorts..but the millions of points that have been sold contradict that.  93k points in April for RIV alone is not something to bulk at in todays world.  Not to mention the owners who  added on in record high numbers at VGF. So plenty of buyers choosing those resorts.
> 
> Now, I have no idea if they will change strategy but so far, they aren’t for the summer with these new incentives.
> 
> I just don’t see them needing at this point in time, with both VDH and Poly tower points coming on line in the next two years to rush to offer deals on sold out resorts, unless things tank like they did with the closure.
> 
> And, even with the deals at BLT and BWV, it didn’t raise the sales numbers overall i any tremendous way.
> 
> We just don’t see the demand for sold out resorts the same way.  Sure, they are losing you and others like you who don’t like the resorts but it’s always been that way.  I think for the right price, new buyers will be okay choosing those new ones for less and if not, pay the extra for the big 3 if it’s that important..or those buyers don’t buy direct.
> 
> None of us know why they do what they do for ROFR and it may be to prop up resale to guide people to direct. Just because I don’t think that’s a big reason doesn’t mean it isn’t. The only thing I know for sure is they have plenty of reasons and they change as time goes on. Their goal is to sell direct points by making resale inferior.
> 
> ETA. And if they really wanted to have that as an option they didn’t need to raise base price like they have in the last year on those resorts..left them at prices well below and let people have a choice. They didn’t.  That tells me it just may not be a priority right now and for the time being don’t care if they are sitting on extra points at some resorts





CaptainAmerica said:


> Coronado got Gran Destino and Caribbean Beach got Riviera, I wouldn't be shocked to see them rip out a chunk of Riverside for a new tower. Or maybe Reflections comes back.


Riverside makes sense. I would buy there.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> You keep saying a lot don’t like those resorts..but the millions of points that have been sold contradict that.


Maybe I shouldn't have said "a lot." It doesn't need to be a lot. The points they're taking in ROFR are in the tens of thousands, not the millions. People who feel like you do could outnumber the people who feel like I do ten-to-one and what I'm saying would still hold up.



Sandisw said:


> I just don’t see them needing at this point in time,


I'm not saying they NEED to sell them to juice sales, I'm saying there's no reason to hold them. They don't want piles of points on hand.



Sandisw said:


> And, even with the deals at BLT and BWV, it didn’t raise the sales numbers overall i any tremendous way.


Exactly, because ROFR isn't huge numbers. It doesn't need to be "tremendous."



Sandisw said:


> We just don’t see the demand for sold out resorts the same way.  Sure, they are losing you and others like you who don’t like the resorts but it’s always been that way.  I think for the right price, new buyers will be okay choosing those new ones for less and if not, pay the extra for the big 3 if it’s that important.


Explain BLT in this framework.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Actually it has nothing to do with loving the resorts. It has to do with the strategy of DVD that I have watched over the years when a new resort came online.
> 
> They sold it with the notion that you can trade anywhere so home resort isn’t as big of a deal as we know it is.


If home resort didn't matter, Aulani would have sold out 5 years ago. 

Sorry for the double-post. On mobile.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land—-$124-$11,243.80-80-OKW-Aug-0/21, 81/22, 80/23-sent 4/21-taken 6/1
> 
> Already bidding on the next one



Alice in Okie-land—-$139-$13,568.00-90-AKL-Aug-0/21, 46/22, 90/23-sent 6/2


----------



## Azndjdude

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land—-$139-$13,568.00-90-AKL-Aug-0/21, 46/22, 90/23-sent 6/2


Didn't waste no time there. Good luck!!


----------



## arich35

Chia1974 said:


> Poly is the most economical, follow by SSR/CCV/VGF. They won’t ROFRd VGF and rarely Poly.
> I should add, Aulani subsidized is the most economical of any DVC.


Aulani is interesting. Would it be dumb for someone to buy there that never plans to go? If we can get a good deal on a contract that would give us enough points for a 1 bedroom at most resorts in early December it might be worth it? Seven months out from Dec 13th this year we had options at Boardwalk, AK, SS, OKW, and BLT for a one bedroom



RamblinWreck said:


> Are there certain places you would prefer to stay, and certain room types?
> 
> I assume with a 100 point contract you are mostly looking at studios. Those may be hard to come by at many resorts if you don't have the 11 month booking window. If your plan is to stay in standard view studios, the most economical thing is for you to buy where you want to stay in my opinion. Because otherwise you're going to find yourself not being able to use your points the way you want to and having to stay in more point-expensive room categories or resorts you aren't happy with, which will just fuel the inevitable addon-itis.


Yeah our thought was to buy in now at a small contract that is more affordable for now. Currently we have two adults, a 3 year old, and almost 2 year old. So pretty soon the 2 of them should be fine sleeping in a studio when we go. I am not sure if we are too picky where as long as there is enough room for the 4 of us and it is more economical.


----------



## Chia1974

arich35 said:


> Aulani is interesting. Would it be dumb for someone to buy there that never plans to go? If we can get a good deal on a contract that would give us enough points for a 1 bedroom at most resorts in early December it might be worth it? Seven months out from Dec 13th this year we had options at Boardwalk, AK, SS, OKW, and BLT for a one bedroom
> 
> 
> Yeah our thought was to buy in now at a small contract that is more affordable for now. Currently we have two adults, a 3 year old, and almost 2 year old. So pretty soon the 2 of them should be fine sleeping in a studio when we go. I am not sure if we are too picky where as long as there is enough room for the 4 of us and it is more economical.


It’s absolutely worth it. There are plenty places to book at 7 months. 
We own one and live on east coast.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

hglenn said:


> They seem to be the most efficient title company in these boards....  that was definitely not my experience with my title company....


Same - I found out I passed on 5/25 and still nothing from title company - they said expect 21 days 🫠


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> If home resort didn't matter, Aulani would have sold out 5 years ago.
> 
> Sorry for the double-post. On mobile.



It does matter, but when selling WDW resorts, they don’t necessarily push it in the same way that most of us would. The point is that DVD has always pushed new resorts so they don’t sit on those points any longer than they need to and why they are usually been a better deal.

Again, right now they have millions of points to sell at RIV and VGF..all those ROFRd points are a drop in the bucket and I still contend they don’t care if they sell them fast as they can do other things with them in the meantime.  OTU, rent for cash, etc. 

Neither of us know why they have been so active this last year with ROFR but my guess is one reason is to replenish lots of points given away during Covid.  

As I said, this being the ROFR thread, the relevance is that buyers who want things other than the current resorts will have to try resale if they want the savings.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have said "a lot." It doesn't need to be a lot. The points they're taking in ROFR are in the tens of thousands, not the millions. People who feel like you do could outnumber the people who feel like I do ten-to-one and what I'm saying would still hold up.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying they NEED to sell them to juice sales, I'm saying there's no reason to hold them. They don't want piles of points on hand.
> 
> 
> Exactly, because ROFR isn't huge numbers. It doesn't need to be "tremendous."
> 
> 
> Explain BLT in this framework.



Not sure what you mean? They have a slight discount on BLT points…

And since ROfR isn’t huge numbers then it’s not costing them much to sit on those points and sell them without incentives.

I think they’d rather have extra points at sold out resorts than the new ones as the resorts they have been taking a lot are ones they tend to offer for cash with better discounts.

I do understand they could simply offer deals on all points but obviously DVD wants to sell the new resorts first and foremost and is willing to do what they have always done, make the other resorts less attractive but will sell if someone insists.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I emailed Cammy from Mason with a question this morning. I don't have a file open with them, I was just inquiring about a potential future transaction. My email went out at 6:45 AM. She responded by 7:15. 

Legend.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wouldn't be shocked to see a $30 discount at SSR/OKW/AKV or a $50 discount at Aulani 300+.  I think they want a drop product to put in front of people who balk at VGF/RIV prices.  RIV and VGF are being sold almost as dual-flagships so neither one can really back up the other.
> 
> I could also envision an Aulani fire sale when DLT goes on sale.


I like the sound of fire sale.


----------



## Ginamarie

RamblinWreck said:


> If you take the average person who wants to own DVC but hates the Grand Floridian, I don't think it's too hard to sell them on buying Grand Floridian anyway.
> 
> You just tell them that they can use the points at all of the DVC resorts, including the ones that they do like, and the ones that they do like aren't on sale right now. I know that the resale market is very active, but it's not something most people know about.


I don’t know. I won’t buy GFV or the current Poly because there aren’t enough 1-2 bedroom units and I don’t want the competition of having to fight for them.
Even at great incentive pricing- no thanks.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

RamblinWreck said:


> If you take the average person who wants to own DVC but hates the Grand Floridian, I don't think it's too hard to sell them on buying Grand Floridian anyway.
> 
> You just tell them that they can use the points at all of the DVC resorts, including the ones that they do like, and the ones that they do like aren't on sale right now. I know that the resale market is very active, but it's not something most people know about.


If it were that easy, Aulani would have sold out years ago.  Take-what-we're-selling-and-use-it-as-SAP isn't compelling.

I'm sure some people decide to buy DVC and just take whatever is being actively sold at that time, but I think a huge amount of the marketing pitch is about buying _that particular _resort.  It's not "buy DVC! (and your home resort is Riviera)," it's "buy Riviera! (which gives you access to all of DVC)."


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm sure some people decide to buy DVC and just take whatever is being actively sold at that time, but I think a huge amount of the marketing pitch is about buying _that particular _resort.  It's not "buy DVC! (and your home resort is Riviera)," it's "buy Riviera! (which gives you access to all of DVC)."


Arguably that is the proper way to sell it. Remember, trading between resorts COULD go away. Not likely, but it could!


----------



## RKS03

Haven’t see a lot of activity here recently.  Or maybe it’s just me because I’m waiting to hear back on a contract I’m selling.  Only day 18 so probably a couple weeks more.   Definitely hope they pass given how slow they are for contracts they take.


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3


----------



## CaptainAmerica

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> 2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

CaptainAmerica said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I submitted it on my birthday/Mother’s Day so it was a good luck day, except now I’m concerned Disney can change their minds as a prior post mentioned, since I have delayed closing in December.


----------



## hglenn

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> I submitted it on my birthday/Mother’s Day so it was a good luck day, except now I’m concerned Disney can change their minds as a prior post mentioned, since I have delayed closing in December.


Probably won't with international seller.  Nice grab!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

2022-DVC-SSR said:


> 2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3


Wow great price congratulations!! Wish I’d seen this!! Hoping to hear back about my BWV contract sent on 5/12 soon (international seller) and the AKL contract sent 5/14 which I am fully expecting to be taken!! Think I need to find an international seller for this other contract too to get it through!


----------



## 2022-DVC-SSR

Princess Ploppy said:


> Wow great price congratulations!! Wish I’d seen this!! Hoping to hear back about my BWV contract sent on 5/12 soon (international seller) and the AKL contract sent 5/14 which I am fully expecting to be taken!! Think I need to find an international seller for this other contract too to get it through!


Thanks and good luck to you!  I only submitted the offer b/c of the great information learned from reading this board!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> If it were that easy, Aulani would have sold out years ago.  Take-what-we're-selling-and-use-it-as-SAP isn't compelling.
> 
> I'm sure some people decide to buy DVC and just take whatever is being actively sold at that time, but I think a huge amount of the marketing pitch is about buying _that particular _resort.  It's not "buy DVC! (and your home resort is Riviera)," it's "buy Riviera! (which gives you access to all of DVC)."



Except AUL is not at WDW so you can’t book a trip there until 7 month.   It’s different getting people to purchase VGF and RIV since they can book their trip where they want to be.

Both those resorts can sell themselves for new buyers who want DVC…while at the same time, if a buyer truly wants something else, and it’s that important, they can choose any of the others,

As I said, at some point, you may see DVD offer sales on sold out resorts, but just can’t see it happening while they have so many new points to sell now, and the near future.


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> They seem to be the most efficient title company in these boards....  that was definitely not my experience with my title company....


Two contract I had cleared ROFR almost two weeks ago. One was with mason and I got documents from them in a couple of days and did my part and got them notarized and sent back in a day. And the other I haven’t received anything and inquired this week and they told it would be ready until next week. Really frustrating.


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> Two contract I had cleared ROFR almost two weeks ago. One was with mason and I got documents from them in a couple of days and did my part and got them notarized and sent back in a day. And the other I haven’t received anything and inquired this week and they told it would be ready until next week. Really frustrating.


Yes, that is super frustrating!  One company seems to set the bar super high and then there's everyone else....


----------



## mcdieselsauce

Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29 - Passed 5/25


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2

5th time is the charm?


----------



## Spinster Travel

Seriously thought there would be a slew of ROFR results today....such a downer


----------



## lkpat1983

So, just bought PVB (closing soon) and did a cash stay at BoardWalk and fell in love!!! I think add-on-itis is biting me.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

Spinster Travel said:


> Seriously thought there would be a slew of ROFR results today....such a downer


You read my mind .... I was hoping for the same!


----------



## Spinster Travel

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> You read my mind .... I was hoping for the same!


I'm waiting on a contract from 5/11 - certainly didn't expect an answer today, but was hoping for others to hear so I could guage my changes LOL


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have to think they're accumulating points through ROFR faster than they can offload them (undiscounted) to Direct buyers. [...] I think they're buying the points to inflate resale prices and make Direct more appealing in comparison.


That's an awfully expensive way to deploy capital in a business that, in general, _does not require_ such a strategy to sell timeshares. Wyndham et. al. sell points at inflated prices all the time, and those are essentially free in resale.

I mean, I suppose that a DVC customer is just so much more sophisticated than those rubes buying Wyndham, and the DVC customer needs to be convinced not to buy resale, but HL Menken begs to differ.

Finally. I wonder if you are ascribing motive to DVD's behavior when that motive just so happens to give you something you really want---deep discounts at a sold out resort.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Spinster Travel said:


> Seriously thought there would be a slew of ROFR results today....such a downer


Same here. Really though I might have been in with a chance of hearing back on my 5/12 contract but no such luck.

Dining reservation day for me tomorrow though for our August trip so that’ll distract me from the lack of news!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

So, I'm sure it's nothing...but I got open escrow documents today (are these the closing documents? I wish there was a little bit more information from my agent) and the documents said "We are still waiting for Disney for the Right of First Refusal. Your sales agent will notify you on Disney's decision."...except I got an email from the concierge (not my sales agent) on 5/28 that said I had passed ROFR. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Chia1974

Can we use non OKW resale points like AKV VGF at OKW till 2042 or 2057?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Can we use non OKW resale points at OKW till 2042 or 2057?


It depends on whether you are buying an extended contract or not. 

If it’s not extended, then it’s 2042. If you are buying from the original OKW owner, they are required to sign a quit claim deed before selling agreeing that the contract goes ti DVD in 2042.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> It depends on whether you are buying an extended contract or not.
> 
> If it’s not extended, then it’s 2042. If you are buying from the original OKW owner, they are required to sign a quit claim deed before selling agreeing that the contract goes ti DVD in 2042.


What I meant was using for example resale  AKV or VGF etc.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> What I meant was using for example resale  AKV or VGF etc.



I read it as buy and not use. OKW officially expires in 2057 so Unless they remove from BVTC, it would be available for use until 2057.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> That's an awfully expensive way to deploy capital in a business that, in general, _does not require_ such a strategy to sell timeshares. Wyndham et. al. sell points at inflated prices all the time, and those are essentially free in resale.
> 
> I mean, I suppose that a DVC customer is just so much more sophisticated than those rubes buying Wyndham, and the DVC customer needs to be convinced not to buy resale, but HL Menken begs to differ.
> 
> Finally. I wonder if you are ascribing motive to DVD's behavior when that motive just so happens to give you something you really want---deep discounts at a sold out resort.


What is your theory supporting the $48 discount on Bay Lake Tower we saw in February?


----------



## badeacon

mcdieselsauce said:


> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29 - Passed 5/25


Congratulations!! Great price.


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> What is your theory supporting the $48 discount on Bay Lake Tower we saw in February?



So far, a one-off, and it still didn't bring the price down below the resorts in active sales at the corresponding point levels. More importantly, it doesn't appear to have been fueled by unusual ROFR activity. It looks to me like a trial balloon more than a change in philosophy---maybe a trial for pricing GFV-2. The fire sale lasted almost exactly a month, and ended just as GFV-2 pricing was announced.

Like I said, I could be wrong, and DVC could be doing something very different from what every other timeshare developer, anywhere, does. Namely they could be buying back things at a price higher than it costs to build new construction to sell it at a price equal or below that new construction. The Mouse has probably done stranger things, but none come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Pens Fan

Parkhopperplanner said:


> So, I'm sure it's nothing...but I got open escrow documents today (are these the closing documents? I wish there was a little bit more information from my agent) and the documents said "We are still waiting for Disney for the Right of First Refusal. Your sales agent will notify you on Disney's decision."...except I got an email from the concierge (not my sales agent) on 5/28 that said I had passed ROFR. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


Yes, we had this happen on a recent contract through DVC Resale Market.  We were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/28.  This is a delayed closing, so I didn't expect to hear anything for a while.  On 5/18 I received the "open escrow" letter and it stated this did not mean we'd passed ROFR and we'd be notified when we did.  I just assumed the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing, filled out the form and went on with my day   .  I think you're fine.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Hypothetical:

 June UY 100 pointer at Saratoga. 0 2022 points...75 2023...100 2024. 

Is there a snowflake's chance in Florida that the ROFR monster lets this slide at $125/pt?


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Pens Fan said:


> Yes, we had this happen on a recent contract through DVC Resale Market.  We were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/28.  This is a delayed closing, so I didn't expect to hear anything for a while.  On 5/18 I received the "open escrow" letter and it stated this did not mean we'd passed ROFR and we'd be notified when we did.  I just assumed the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing, filled out the form and went on with my day   .  I think you're fine.


Awesome thank you! I guess I expected a little bit more communication between the two!


----------



## Stargazer65

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hypothetical:
> 
> June UY 100 pointer at Saratoga. 0 2022 points...75 2023...100 2024.
> 
> Is there a snowflake's chance in Florida that the ROFR monster lets this slide at $125/pt?


Probably not right now, unless it's an international seller. But you never know for sure.


----------



## pangyal

Friday evening surprise update! Another week in the bag.

Seriously- 80-88% ROFR buyback rate? Am I hallucinating this?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> So far, a one-off, and it still didn't bring the price down below the resorts in active sales at the corresponding point levels.


It wasn't a one-off, they did the exact same thing at Boardwalk in November.



Brian Noble said:


> More importantly, it doesn't appear to have been fueled by unusual ROFR activity.


That's my point. The approach I'm describing doesn't require unusual ROFR activity. It's a way to periodically clear the balance sheet after _ordinary _ROFR activity.



Brian Noble said:


> Like I said, I could be wrong, and DVC could be doing something very different from what every other timeshare developer, anywhere, does.


Disney is not like any developer. People buy DVC largely because they have affinity for particular resorts (or particular parks). Animal Kingdom Lodge isn't attractive to a Beach Club person and Riviera isn't attractive to an Animal Kingdom Lodge person. When you buy DVC, you "buy where you want to stay," right? When you buy HGVC, you're not buying because you feel particular love for one property in particular. They're built to be generic and interchangeable, with the only difference being physical location. You're buying to get access to the system. A point is a point. Not so with DVC. A Poly point is fundamentally different than an Aulani point. 



Brian Noble said:


> Namely they could be buying back things at a price higher than it costs to build new construction to sell it at a price equal or below that new construction.


Again, DVC resorts aren't interchangeable, they're unique. Poly 2 and Poly 1 are interchangeable, to your point, which is why they aren't ROFRing Poly 1. But selling ROFRed Bay Lake Tower points as an alternative to Riviera points isn't selling the same thing at a different COGS, it's selling a different thing entirely.  

Your argument is like saying "Honda makes more profit selling CRVs than Civics, so they should stop selling Civics." Except not everybody wants a CRV. If you ONLY sell CRVs, you lose out on would-be Civic buyers.

Also, your argument works best as a case against exercising ROFR in the first place. "Why buy back these contracts?" But they ARE buying back the contracts, so it's moot. We're not discussing whether they should ROFR or not, because obviously they are. The question is what they should do with the points once they have them.

Finally, your point about margins would also apply to cash inventory. The case that some have made that Disney might be buying points to sell as cash rooms doesn't hold up. Just as they could build new DVC resorts more cheaply than flipping ROFR points, they can also build new cash resorts more cheaply than buying ROFR points to sell cash inventory.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> It wasn't a one-off, they did the exact same thing at Boardwalk in November.
> 
> 
> That's my point. The approach I'm describing doesn't require unusual ROFR activity. It's a way to periodically clear the balance sheet after _ordinary _ROFR activity.
> 
> 
> Disney is not like any developer. People buy DVC largely because they have affinity for particular resorts (or particular parks). Animal Kingdom Lodge isn't attractive to a Beach Club person and Riviera isn't attractive to an Animal Kingdom Lodge person. When you buy DVC, you "buy where you want to stay," right? When you buy HGVC, you're not buying because you feel particular love for one property in particular. They're built to be generic and interchangeable, with the only difference being physical location. You're buying to get access to the system. A point is a point. Not so with DVC. A Poly point is fundamentally different than an Aulani point.
> 
> 
> Again, DVC resorts aren't interchangeable, they're unique. Poly 2 and Poly 1 are interchangeable, to your point, which is why they aren't ROFRing Poly 1. But selling ROFRed Bay Lake Tower points as an alternative to Riviera points isn't selling the same thing at a different COGS, it's selling a different thing entirely.
> 
> Your argument is like saying "Honda makes more profit selling CRVs than Civics, so they should stop selling Civics." Except not everybody wants a CRV. If you ONLY sell CRVs, you lose out on would-be Civic buyers.
> 
> Also, your argument works best as a case against exercising ROFR in the first place. "Why buy back these contracts?" But they ARE buying back the contracts, so it's moot. We're not discussing whether they should ROFR or not, because obviously they are. The question is what they should do with the points once they have them.
> 
> Finally, your point about margins would also apply to cash inventory. The case that some have made that Disney might be buying points to sell as cash rooms doesn't hold up. Just as they could build new DVC resorts more cheaply than flipping ROFR points, they can also build new cash resorts more cheaply than buying ROFR points to sell cash inventory.



I know I keep saying this, but both the BWV and BLT deals happened when they only had RIV for sale at WDW and sales were really slow...October 2021 was only 101 K total....it was an out of the box move that could have been a one off to see if they could somehow increase direct sales using a strategy to discount a sold out resort.   It may have just been something done as a bridge to hold them over until VGF went on sale in March (which, when BWV happened, that sales date had not yet been announced).

Basically, those deals gave DVD two WDW properties to sell at one time in the lower range.  But now that they have VGF to sell with RIV the strategy of selling sold out resorts to boost direct sales doesn't seem to be important to them,  given the strong March and April numbers.

DVD has always lost buyers when the resort they were selling as new wasn't someone's cup of tea...same thing happened when SSR was for sale, AKV was for sale, BLT was for sale, etc. But, they didn't resort to offering deals on all the resorts that had come previously.

Of course, DVD could offer deals on more than those in active sales so they capture resale buyers like yourself...but, for now, it appears they have no desire to do that and like in the past, are willing to let some buyers walk away instead of discounting anything but the top resorts it wants to sell.

Plus, we have no idea how DVD feels about having points sitting around from ROFR?  It seems like they'd want to clear things up, but when you have millions of other points to sell, maybe that small number of sold out points is just not a priority right now...that is why I think that any future sales of sold out resorts will come when they feel they need them to increase sales overall...which IMO, could have been why we saw BLT, BWV, and AUL fire sales in the past 8 months.


----------



## Brian Noble

I guess I must be wrong. Or at least not willing to argue about it on the internet.


----------



## wdw4rfam

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hypothetical:
> 
> June UY 100 pointer at Saratoga. 0 2022 points...75 2023...100 2024.
> 
> Is there a snowflake's chance in Florida that the ROFR monster lets this slide at $125/pt?


Probably not, but I hope I’m wrong. We are still waiting to hear on our 100 pt SSR at $138.


----------



## rchristiansen

pangyal said:


> Friday evening surprise update! Another week in the bag.
> 
> Seriously- 80-88% ROFR buyback rate? Am I hallucinating this?


What in the world happened here? I'm curious - never heard of something passing and then not passing -



> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13, then taken 5/31


----------



## Flynn's Gal

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hypothetical:
> 
> June UY 100 pointer at Saratoga. 0 2022 points...75 2023...100 2024.
> 
> Is there a snowflake's chance in Florida that the ROFR monster lets this slide at $125/pt?


My magic 8 ball says "Outlook not so good."


----------



## pangyal

rchristiansen said:


> What in the world happened here? I'm curious - never heard of something passing and then not passing -


Honestly…it’s just a hunch, but I am inclined to think that the broker mixed up contracts and then executed a CYA maneuver when the email came from Disney that they were going to buy that one.


----------



## MalorieA

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hypothetical:
> 
> June UY 100 pointer at Saratoga. 0 2022 points...75 2023...100 2024.
> 
> Is there a snowflake's chance in Florida that the ROFR monster lets this slide at $125/pt?


I had an 80 point SSR pass recently at 126/pt. I thought for sure it wouldn’t. But also the owner was deceased and I’m not sure if that affects the outcome


----------



## Matty B13

pangyal said:


> Honestly…it’s just a hunch, but I am inclined to think that the broker mixed up contracts and then executed a CYA maneuver when the email came from Disney that they were going to buy that one.


Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-may-2022/

Interesting market trends from the board’s sponsor.


----------



## Jenglish13

Jenglish13 said:


> They're the title company on my contract.  We got the ROFR waiver on 5/24 and was told by the broker that the closing docs would be received within 2 to 3 weeks.  This talk of Disney taking back their waivers is troubling.  Has that ever happened before?


Got my closing docs and funding instructions today, so 11 days after passing ROFR.  Not so bad.  So once I send the funds and signed docs it's a done deal assuming seller has signed and delivered too?  

What's the average time from that point until I get an actual account with points I can use?  Thank you all for your insights, us uninitiated first timers appreciate it!  I haven't felt this mix of impatient excitement since I was a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## clarker99

Jenglish13 said:


> Got my closing docs and funding instructions today, so 11 days after passing ROFR.  Not so bad.  So once I send the funds and signed docs it's a done deal assuming seller has signed and delivered too?
> 
> What's the average time from that point until I get an actual account with points I can use?  Thank you all for your insights, us uninitiated first timers appreciate it!  I haven't felt this mix of impatient excitement since I was a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


I would budget for 30ish days.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Jenglish13 said:


> Got my closing docs and funding instructions today, so 11 days after passing ROFR.  Not so bad.  So once I send the funds and signed docs it's a done deal assuming seller has signed and delivered too?
> 
> What's the average time from that point until I get an actual account with points I can use?  Thank you all for your insights, us uninitiated first timers appreciate it!  I haven't felt this mix of impatient excitement since I was a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


Check out the Closing Time thread - you'll see timelines from start to finish.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/page-83#post-64048452


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3

Resold 2 days after buyer back out of the previous sale at $174.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneycouple99 said:


> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3
> 
> Resold 2 days after seller back out of the previous sale at $174.



Do you mean the initial buyer backed out? Or you, as seller pulled to offer for more?


----------



## Disneycouple99

Sandisw said:


> Do you mean the initial buyer backed out? Or you, as seller pulled to offer for more?


Sorry buyer.  Not enough coffee yet.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneycouple99 said:


> Sorry buyer.  Not enough coffee yet.



I know that feeling!! I figured!!!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Disneycouple99 said:


> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3
> 
> Resold 2 days after buyer back out of the previous sale at $174.


Nice! Worth the annoyance for an extra $400.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I've accepted offers on both of my SSR contracts. Once the paperwork goes through, I'll share the info string.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/28


----------



## Sweet T n Me

I don’t know if this has been mentioned yet, but I think Disney buy back is because they advertise DVC at the new store in Orlando. Not just a kiosks. They need some property to sell, hence, all the buybacks they never would have made in prior years.


----------



## Einstein509

Sweet T n Me said:


> I don’t know if this has been mentioned yet, but I think Disney buy back is because they advertise DVC at the new store in Orlando. Not just a kiosks. They need some property to sell, hence, all the buybacks they never would have made in prior years.


But I think the new store kiosk only advertises/highlights the currently open sales properties (VGF, AUL, RIV, and PVB in anticipation of PVB2).

I don't believe they are pushing sold out resorts at the kiosks.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6 - taken 6/6


----------



## NorthernMickey

NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1

This is our first DVC contract! We are so excited! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Honest question. What is the advantage of owning Poly? Isn’t it pretty available at 7 months? Is it for the SV studios?


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Honest question. What is the advantage of owning Poly? Isn’t it pretty available at 7 months? Is it for the SV studios?


SAP! Low dues and people love to rent Poly. I’m thinking about trading in a small BWV for 24 more years for about the same price.


----------



## Azndjdude

HIRyeDVC said:


> Honest question. What is the advantage of owning Poly? Isn’t it pretty available at 7 months? Is it for the SV studios?


Based on my analysis, Poly has become a SAP advantage over the other resorts due to Disney exercising ROFR of other resorts which have traditionally been better options for SAP. I think the reason Poly's prices are being suppressed right now is due to the speculation that Poly 2 will be a new Condo Association thereby locking out the current Poly's owners from the new tower. Some are selling their Poly in anticipation of the new tower and buying direct there. But based on my calculation Poly is better than other options.


----------



## badeacon

Agree with Chia, SAP. Always at top of most economical resorts to buy in the report by board's sponsor. Dues are low and very easy to rent if want to.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


----------



## Huskerpaul

HIRyeDVC said:


> I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


I was really surprised to see how high Riviera's dues are given it is brand new and a tower like BLT.


----------



## RKS03

HIRyeDVC said:


> I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


Generally you’d expect for rooms which cost more points per night to have a lower per point maintenance cost, unless that room has a much higher maintenance upkeep for some reason. Not sure why RIV is so high since it has a high point chart too unless it’s just temporarily high.


----------



## Stargazer65

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6 - taken 6/6


So this one was sent 5/6...I imagine I should be hearing soon.  You would think mine would be a no brainer pass...$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4.

It's tiny and not even good deal (well, for the seller it was). I just wanted a few extra points for my 2023 reservation, and every little bit helps.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


I don't own BLT (almost did but backed away before the 10 days), but if I did own there I wouldn't use it as SAP points. I'd want the 11 month priority for standard rooms there. Then again I do have SSR points which we use for SAP. Do people use BLT for SAP?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> I don't own BLT (almost did but backed away before the 10 days), but if I did own there I wouldn't use it as SAP points. I'd want the 11 month priority for standard rooms there. Then again I do have SSR points which we use for SAP. Do people use BLT for SAP?


I certainly don’t use my BLT for SAP, though I certainly can because of the low dues. I definitely own to book the SV rooms exactly at 11 months.


----------



## Stargazer65

pianomanzano said:


> Do people use BLT for SAP?


I do sometimes, although I primarily bought them to use there.  I'll definitely at the very least be using my banked BLT points at SSR in 2023.

I've used BLT points at SSR, AKL, and Poly in the past.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


Poly rack rate is very high compared to DVC rental. I haven’t seen Poly rooms below $500 regardless of season. I think because  the three monorail resorts are part of a standard Disney hotel therefore they share monorail maintenance. The three DVC resorts don’t take a lot of footprints either.


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> I don't own BLT (almost did but backed away before the 10 days), but if I did own there I wouldn't use it as SAP points. I'd want the 11 month priority for standard rooms there. Then again I do have SSR points which we use for SAP. Do people use BLT for SAP?


BLT qualified as SAP but I use mine for standard one bedroom. It’s one of the best value one bedroom, it’s big, it’s on the monorail and it has two bathrooms.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Azndjdude said:


> Based on my analysis, Poly has become a SAP advantage over the other resorts due to Disney exercising ROFR of other resorts which have traditionally been better options for SAP. I think the reason Poly's prices are being suppressed right now is due to the speculation that Poly 2 will be a new Condo Association thereby locking out the current Poly's owners from the new tower. Some are selling their Poly in anticipation of the new tower and buying direct there. But based on my calculation Poly is better than other options.





badeacon said:


> Agree with Chia, SAP. Always at top of most economical resorts to buy in the report by board's sponsor. Dues are low and very easy to rent if want to.





HIRyeDVC said:


> I did notice the high rental demand for Poly. SAP makes sense. It’s a little odd that the three monorail resorts have all become SAP. BTW, why do you think the dues at the monorail resorts are relatively lower than the other properties?


Poly is extremely economical if you put full weight behind the 2066 expiration date.  If you discount the benefits you'll receive when you're old (or dead), it doesn't quite maintain the clear advantage it appears to have over Saratoga or OKWe.


----------



## wdw4rfam

CaptainAmerica said:


> Poly is extremely economical if you put full weight behind the 2066 expiration date.  If you discount the benefits you'll receive when you're old (or dead), it doesn't quite maintain the clear advantage it appears to have over Saratoga or OKWe.


Exactly. We wanted poly, because that where we usually stay. Or AKL But the fact is we are 48/50 years old. I have never had a problem getting poly or AKV at 7 months, but if I did, have no problem staying elsewhere. But fact is I can buy SSR for a lot less and still have low dues. I am going to keep on trying AKL and SSR until I get one to go through. I got time. Already have fall trip and early 2023 booked so don’t need anything to clear until need to book fall 2023. So keep going disney… I will keep trying. If not I will rent until I can. I won’t pay $30-40 more per point for poly just to beat ROFR.


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6

Not at all confident this will pass but it's our first attempt and I'm willing to keep trying!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Poly is extremely economical if you put full weight behind the 2066 expiration date.  If you discount the benefits you'll receive when you're old (or dead), it doesn't quite maintain the clear advantage it appears to have over Saratoga or OKWe.


Why would you choose Saratoga over Poly though?  Even if you exclude the expiration dates, both resorts have very similar MFs and both have plenty availability at 7 months.  Is there a specific room type at SSR that is highly sought after?  I can clearly see the reason for OKW's preferred rooms or the GVs.  I'm just trying to understand better.


----------



## LadybugsMum

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why would you choose Saratoga over Poly though?  Even if you exclude the expiration dates, both resorts have very similar MFs and both have plenty availability at 7 months.  Is there a specific room type at SSR that is highly sought after?  I can clearly see the reason for OKW's preferred rooms or the GVs.  I'm just trying to understand better.


I would pick SSR over Poly due to the lack of 1 & 2 bedrooms. If I get stuck at my home resort and can't switch at 7 months, then I want more options than a studio.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> I would pick SSR over Poly due to the lack of 1 & 2 bedrooms. If I get stuck at my home resort and can't switch at 7 months, then I want more options than a studio.


that makes sense. thanks!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why would you choose Saratoga over Poly though?


At the same price point?  I wouldn't.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Separately, it's easier when your SAP home resort has a cheaper points chart than your target resort.  If you want to book a week that's 150 points at your home resort and 180 points at your target resort, it's easier to book 150 at 11 months and then borrow to get to 180 at 7 months than it is to borrow to get to 180 at 11 months and then have 30 extra points on hand when you switch at 7 months.


----------



## Stargazer65

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why would you choose Saratoga over Poly though?  Even if you exclude the expiration dates, both resorts have very similar MFs and both have plenty availability at 7 months.  Is there a specific room type at SSR that is highly sought after?  I can clearly see the reason for OKW's preferred rooms or the GVs.  I'm just trying to understand better.


SSR has a lot of room choices (Cheaper Studios, 1&2 BR villas, Treehouses, GVs that are bigger and cheaper to book than a bungalow).  Plus I'm not a spring chicken.  So 2054 expiration is more than enough.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6 - taken 6/6
> 
> View attachment 674436


This gives me no hope that my 160 point $126/point SSR sent in 5/4 will pass…


----------



## wdw4rfam

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> This gives me no hope that my 160 point $126/point SSR sent in 5/4 will pass…


Mine just got taken at $138


----------



## wdw4rfam

Can’t find my original post but our $100 pt SSR $138 just got taken today


----------



## LadybugsMum

And they're off. Good deal for the buyer and decent for me, but I'm fully expecting that the ROFR monster will take them. 

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6


----------



## E2ME2

wdw4rfam said:


> Can’t find my original post but our $100 pt SSR $138 just got taken today


WOW! 
This would be great if I was wanting to unload some of my SSR contracts, but I'm still in the clutches of the addonitis monster, hoping for a small June BCV to drop from the sky, unnoticed!


----------



## lovethesun12

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6
> 
> Not at all confident this will pass but it's our first attempt and I'm willing to keep trying!


Go big or go home! Good luck


----------



## Huskerpaul

Good luck on ROFR Shelle88. First time is the charm!


----------



## Arbogast

Arbogast---$129-$25800-200-AKV-Dec-0/21,228/22, 200/23- Sent 6/6
Seller pays CC


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> This gives me no hope that my 160 point $126/point SSR sent in 5/4 will pass…


Nor my DVCBeachBum — $118 - $22,420 - 200 - SSR - Dec 0/21, 200/22, 200/23 Sent 6/1 - I’ve pretty much written it off in my head. This is my first resale but recent direct at Riviera


----------



## jennunc99

jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18, closed 6/6

Now to wait for Disney to set up our account.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

pianomanzano said:


> Do people use BLT for SAP?


I don't. I use my BLT points to stay at BLT.


----------



## Justtopa009

Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26


----------



## Sunnyore

pianomanzano said:


> I don't own BLT (almost did but backed away before the 10 days), but if I did own there I wouldn't use it as SAP points. I'd want the 11 month priority for standard rooms there. Then again I do have SSR points which we use for SAP. Do people use BLT for SAP?


I definitely don’t. In fact I’m currently trying to pick up more BLT points right now because I’m in love with the BLT standard rooms. My last 2 visits they put me in rooms that still had amazing firework views and it was all magical. My SAP are my SSR points and I am considering possibly selling them if I feel I have too many points (is that even possible? ). My BLT are my priciest points too so I wouldn’t use them anywhere else unless I ran out of my SSR points.


----------



## hglenn

Sunnyore said:


> My SAP are my SSR points and I am considering possibly selling them if I feel I have too many points


I feel like you are in the wrong place...


----------



## princesscinderella

Azndjdude said:


> Based on my analysis, Poly has become a SAP advantage over the other resorts due to Disney exercising ROFR of other resorts which have traditionally been better options for SAP. I think the reason Poly's prices are being suppressed right now is due to the speculation that Poly 2 will be a new Condo Association thereby locking out the current Poly's owners from the new tower. Some are selling their Poly in anticipation of the new tower and buying direct there. But based on my calculation Poly is better than other options.


This was my thought process and why we decided to buy a Poly contract.  We got it for a steal at $140 a couple months ago with a delayed closing which should happen at the end of this month.  I put in the contract to ROFR 3 days before they announced Poly2 so I’m on team let it be all the same like they did with VGF.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Sunnyore said:


> My SAP are my SSR points and I am considering possibly selling them if I feel I have too many points.


What is this mythical “too many points” of which you speak????


----------



## BeachClub2014

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> What is this mythical “too many points” of which you speak????


It's a seasonal disorder experienced by many, usually when membership fees are due.


----------



## Sandisw

BeachClub2014 said:


> It's a seasonal disorder experienced by many, usually when membership fees are due.



It has so far missed me...may be the all the snow we get here in Central NY has distracted me!!!  LOL


----------



## Cloughran

Cloughran---$134-$24097-170-BWV-Mar-0/21, 93/22, 170/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/3


----------



## Pens Fan

Sandisw said:


> It has so far missed me...may be the all the snow we get here in Central NY has distracted me!!!  LOL



It was just last Jan, as my husband and I were shoveling out our driveway in the frigid cold yet again, that we looked at each other and said, "we need more points!!".  We've bought 3 more contracts since then, and are planning on spending a nice chunk of Jan and early Feb in the sunny south   .


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Pens Fan said:


> It was just last Jan, as my husband and I were shoveling out our driveway in the frigid cold yet again, that we looked at each other and said, "we need more points!!".  We've bought 3 more contracts since then, and are planning on spend a nice chunk of Jan and early Feb in the sunny south   .


When you're out of money but want more points, you take to evangelizing others.  "Ma, don't you want to buy a small Riviera contract so you can Stay Magical Year After Year?"


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> When you're out of money but want more points, you take to evangelizing others.  "Ma, don't you want to buy a small Riviera contract so you can Stay Magical Year After Year?"


This is how I wound up owning contracts with my mom and siblings!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## sahmoffour

sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7

Back to waiting again to purchase our third contract (we have one direct, and one resale already).   We know there's a good chance Disney scoops this one up, but we're in no rush to get points, we won't need them until fall next year so we'll take our time and see if a good deal will squeak through!


----------



## softballmom3

Just made a low ball offer for a contract w/ an international seller and received a reply that basically said they would present but don't hold your breath (no they didn't actually say that, but it's what it meant lol).  It's all good....I'm happy to wait....and fine not getting it, just thought I would throw it out there and see.  If anything comes of it I will post back .


----------



## The_MT

softballmom3 said:


> Just made a low ball offer for a contract w/ an international seller and received a reply that basically said they would present but don't hold your breath (no they didn't actually say that, but it's what it meant lol).  It's all good....I'm happy to wait....and fine not getting it, just thought I would throw it out there and see.  If anything comes of it I will post back .


Never hurts to put it out there! Worst thing that happens is they say no, or they don't respond, or they laugh


----------



## The_MT

I just got a low offer accepted on a loaded AKV that I'm super happy with, but now I'm debating whether I should spend my money on 160 more resale points (if it passes ROFR which I highly doubt) or save it to buy 100 DLT direct points...


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> When you're out of money but want more points, you take to evangelizing others.  "Ma, don't you want to buy a small Riviera contract so you can Stay Magical Year After Year?"



Yeah my son is always highly in favor of me buying more Magic that he will have free access to. Such a good boy, always looking out for me


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> When you're out of money but want more points, you take to evangelizing others.  "Ma, don't you want to buy a small Riviera contract so you can Stay Magical Year After Year?"


this is where I'm at...  "And you can just put it in our name so I can manage it for you...."  ***only child syndrome***


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Cloughran said:


> Cloughran---$134-$24097-170-BWV-Mar-0/21, 93/22, 170/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/3


Congrats!! Although I am not impressed I’m still waiting to hear about my BWV contract sent on 5/12…


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3

Sorry for posting this in a delayed fashion, but I was in the parks running my feet off when it got sent to ROFR


----------



## garegco

garegco---$165-$28275-160-BLT-Oct-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7

First time DVC purchaser here. Rough experience so far... On to the next one!


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

garegco said:


> garegco---$165-$28275-160-BLT-Oct-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7
> 
> First time DVC purchaser here. Rough experience so far... On to the next one!


Bah!  We sent our offer in at the same price point on 5/5.  I am braced that it'll be taken, but like... what are they waiting for?!?  
I am sorry - even being braced, I am still going to be so sad.  And waiting 32+ days for a negative answer is cruel.  (I mean, all things relative, I realize this is DVC - it's just bad outcomes are sometimes easier when you aren't watching other options flit on by...)


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/26, taken 6/6

Figured when it takes more than a month to hear back that it’s taken. 

On to the next one.


----------



## Newv88

garegco said:


> garegco---$165-$28275-160-BLT-Oct-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7
> 
> First time DVC purchaser here. Rough experience so far... On to the next one!


Oh man!  I’m waiting on basically the same contract (same exact point spread) submitted on 5/10 but at $169pp and Feb use year (also first time buyer here).  Not sure this bodes too well for me!


----------



## prncssjas

KeepCalmAndCarryOn said:


> Bah!  We sent our offer in at the same price point on 5/5.  I am braced that it'll be taken, but like... what are they waiting for?!?
> I am sorry - even being braced, I am still going to be so sad.  And waiting 32+ days for a negative answer is cruel.  (I mean, all things relative, I realize this is DVC - it's just bad outcomes are sometimes easier when you aren't watching other options flit on by...)


I know exactly what you mean! I waited 42 days for Disney to take our SSR offer, which was both a blessing and a curse, I suppose.  During that long wait, I decided I would rather have the GF contract so I guess it worked out but the process takes a LONG time. I hope things work out best for you--good luck and hang in there!


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7

We’re 0/3 on SSR! Debating whether we try for an international seller, or get less points at poly instead...


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$127-$14004-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/21

We sold one of our contracts right before we moved to Florida a year ago thinking we would need less points. We have learned over the last year we were mistaken.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Is there a particular time of day Disney responds on ROFR? Or do they just respond throughout the day?? I’m getting very impatient now to hear back about my 2 contracts! Also as I’m in the UK I’m 5 hours ahead so feels like I have to wait longer as I’m already at 2pm when Orlando is at 9am!


----------



## MFMont

jennunc99 said:


> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18, closed 6/6
> 
> Now to wait for Disney to set up our account.


Nice Price. I lost two above that price and passed at $150pp on a loaded contract (3rd try). I was a month or two early it looks like.


----------



## Redheadprincess

softballmom3 said:


> Just made a low ball offer for a contract w/ an international seller and received a reply that basically said they would present but don't hold your breath (no they didn't actually say that, but it's what it meant lol).  It's all good....I'm happy to wait....and fine not getting it, just thought I would throw it out there and see.  If anything comes of it I will post back .


Not sure what you consider lowball, but we offered $15 less than asking on 2 different  BCV contracts with international sellers. Both were accepted and both passed ROFR in April and May.  We paid $145 and  $150pp on loaded contracts when everyone what was paying $170-180.  You never know.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Princess Ploppy said:


> Is there a particular time of day Disney responds on ROFR? Or do they just respond throughout the day?? I’m getting very impatient now to hear back about my 2 contracts! Also as I’m in the UK I’m 5 hours ahead so feels like I have to wait longer as I’m already at 2pm when Orlando is at 9am!


No, I've found out in the late morning and late afternoon eastern time.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Princess Ploppy said:


> Is there a particular time of day Disney responds on ROFR? Or do they just respond throughout the day?? I’m getting very impatient now to hear back about my 2 contracts! Also as I’m in the UK I’m 5 hours ahead so feels like I have to wait longer as I’m already at 2pm when Orlando is at 9am!


It's probably more about your broker's timing than Disney's.  I've gotten my notice email on Monday morning at 8am before, which makes me think Disney sent it on Friday afternoon, the broker didn't work weekends, and I got it when they logged on that Monday.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Thanks! I always get to 10pm my time (5pm Orlando time) and feel deflated as I then know it’s another day of waiting!!


----------



## softballmom3

Redheadprincess said:


> Not sure what you consider lowball, but we offered $15 less than asking on 2 different  BCV contracts with international sellers. Both were accepted and both passed ROFR in April and May.  We paid $145 and  $150pp on loaded contracts when everyone what was paying $170-180.  You never know.


Maybe I'll get lucky!  The offer is $18 less per point than asking.  I don't necessarily need any points at all but since it matched UY and small contract...I thought what the heck.  Just told hubby thinking he would say wth and he was like sure,  ok.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Ok guys, after my rant yesterday about how I refuse to buy poly just to get past ROFR… I decided to do it. Poly is our favorite resort and we’ve always had good luck getting in at 7 months with our other points. But will admit it’s been harder lately. Plus the thought that I might not be able to IF they add the tower to this resort makes me nervous so we decided to go for iu


----------



## softballmom3

Ok all. The lowball (at least in my opinion offer) came back with a counter.  It's reasonable, but I'm considering countering again.  Has anyone heard of them ROFR'ing an international seller?  It is SSR, which we all know has been bought back a lot, but I'm just weighing my options at this point.


----------



## Mexacajun

softballmom3 said:


> Ok all. The lowball (at least in my opinion offer) came back with a counter.  It's reasonable, but I'm considering countering again.  Has anyone heard of them ROFR'ing an international seller?  It is SSR, which we all know has been bought back a lot, but I'm just weighing my options at this point.


Not seen an international buyback. Offer what you think is reasonable and are willing to pay. I went 30pp lower than asking on a contract and settled at 20pp lower. That was what I was willing to do and I was happy to walk away.


----------



## Paul 55555

I was told by two different brokers that they had never seen a buy back with an international seller even though the offer was well below what had been normally taken . I had a contract go through at a lower price others were being taken for.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> Awaiting my bad news from ROFR monster but if it passes it’s a heck of a deal in my eyes


And ROFR monster wins! 
Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4, taken 6/7/22


----------



## birchtree95

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> And ROFR monster wins!
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4, taken 6/7/22


OM NOM NOM!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> And ROFR monster wins!
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4, taken 6/7/22


That doesn't bode well for my buyer.


----------



## arich35

At what point is Disney buying too much? I feel like we should wait a few months and see what happens


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

A wise man on this thread recently said not to discuss DVC with people on the internet outside of DISboards. I’ve come to realize that truer words have never been said.


----------



## Sandisw

arich35 said:


> At what point is Disney buying too much? I feel like we should wait a few months and see what happens



There is really no way to know what will happen and it could get better or worse.  IMO, the past few years seem like ROFR is more active.  I do think you may be seeing some sellers willing to take less right now because of all the contracts.

If, as a buyer, you have the patience to risk ROFR and keep trying, it could be a good time to try and sneak one through.  Remember, a seller gets paid regardless of who buys it so if one wants to sell, they might take less, even if its at risk of ROFR.  It is why I sold my SSR in March for $120..I was 99% sure it would get taken, but figured, if it didn't my buyer got a great deal!


----------



## BeachClub2014

AKVDisneyFan said:


> A wise man on this thread recently said not to discuss DVC with people on the internet outside of DISboards. I’ve come to realize that truer words have never been said.


Come on now, do share the details.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

BeachClub2014 said:


> Come on now, do share the details.


I’ve had a couple of… “encounters” recently. One person insisted that the 7 and 11 month booking windows were determined by UY rather than trip date if you own more than one contract.

Today I said something about Disney not exercising ROFR on Poly contracts. A person, just to argue I guess, insisted that they’ve seen DVD buying back Poly contracts since they announced the new tower. Where? I never did find out.

Those are just two… I need to back away before I age 30 years lol.


----------



## BeachClub2014

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’ve had a couple of… “encounters” recently. One person insisted that the 7 and 11 month booking windows were determined by UY rather than trip date if you own more than one contract.
> 
> Today I said something about Disney not exercising ROFR on Poly contracts. A person, just to argue I guess, insisted that they’ve seen DVD buying back Poly contracts since they announced the new tower. Where? I never did find out.
> 
> Those are just two… I need to back away before I age 30 years lol.


It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

princesscinderella said:


> This was my thought process and why we decided to buy a Poly contract.  We got it for a steal at $140 a couple months ago with a delayed closing which should happen at the end of this month.  I put in the contract to ROFR 3 days before they announced Poly2 so I’m on team let it be all the same like they did with VGF.


@princesscinderella  - Wow that's a great deal for the Poly! Do you mind me asking how many points was the contract?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

ROFR is not as anxiety ridden when you're waiting on an Aulani contract.  I think the concept of a "low ball" offer is interesting.  The economic value of anything is limited to what somebody is willing to pay for it, not what the seller believes it is worth or what they have invested into it.  My offer for the Aulani contract ($105) was $20 less per point than listed.  Turns out for me that the contract is in a trust (due to owners passing away) and they accepted my offer with no counteroffer after a day of communicating with the family about it.  Given the offer was accepted without a counter it's entirely possible that I could have offered less and still had a chance even though I considered this to be a "lowball offer" when I made it.  My point is that if you find the right seller at the right time anything can happen.  I had 10 or so offers rejected before this one.  I knew what I was willing to pay and didn't need the points anytime soon.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JoeDisney247365 said:


> ROFR is not as anxiety ridden when you're waiting on an Aulani contract.  I think the concept of a "low ball" offer is interesting.  The economic value of anything is limited to what somebody is willing to pay for it, not what the seller believes it is worth or what they have invested into it.  My offer for the Aulani contract ($105) was $20 less per point than listed.  Turns out for me that the contract is in a trust (due to owners passing away) and they accepted my offer with no counteroffer after a day of communicating with the family about it.  Given the offer was accepted without a counter it's entirely possible that I could have offered less and still had a chance even though I considered this to be a "lowball offer" when I made it.  My point is that if you find the right seller at the right time anything can happen.  I had 10 or so offers rejected before this one.  I knew what I was willing to pay and didn't need the points anytime soon.


what was the size and UY of your contract if you don't mind me asking? 

You are right that buying Aulani is totally different from buying resorts like SSR, OKW, and SSR at the moment, which are being gobbled up like crazy.  I don't think buyers of Aulani will ever haveto go through the anxiety of ROFR, probably all the way until contract termination.  I too bought my AUL $20 below asking, which I believe should be standard.  Current sellers expecting to sell Aulani higher than $120's are disconnected from reality as there are tons on the market with very few buyers looking to own something all the way here in Hawaii.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

HIRyeDVC said:


> what was the size and UY of your contract if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> You are right that buying Aulani is totally different from buying resorts like SSR, OKW, and SSR at the moment, which are being gobbled up like crazy.  I don't think buyers of Aulani will ever haveto go through the anxiety of ROFR, probably all the way until contract termination.  I too bought my AUL $20 below asking, which I believe should be standard.  Current sellers expecting to sell Aulani higher than $120's are disconnected from reality as there are tons on the market with very few buyers looking to own something all the way here in Hawaii.


It is a 230 point Sept UY with a year of banked points. 

I remember waiting on my BCV contract to go through ROFR and it was agonizing. This is so different this time.


----------



## princesscinderella

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> @princesscinderella  - Wow that's a great deal for the Poly! Do you mind me asking how many points was the contract?


It’s a 135 point contract.   The details are in the 1/22-3/22 ROFR thread.  It was listed at $159 and was sitting for a while so I put in a lowball offer and they accepted


----------



## Flynn's Gal

JoeDisney247365 said:


> ROFR is not as anxiety ridden when you're waiting on an Aulani contract.  I think the concept of a "low ball" offer is interesting.  The economic value of anything is limited to what somebody is willing to pay for it, not what the seller believes it is worth or what they have invested into it.  My offer for the Aulani contract ($105) was $20 less per point than listed.  Turns out for me that the contract is in a trust (due to owners passing away) and they accepted my offer with no counteroffer after a day of communicating with the family about it.  Given the offer was accepted without a counter it's entirely possible that I could have offered less and still had a chance even though I considered this to be a "lowball offer" when I made it.  My point is that if you find the right seller at the right time anything can happen.  I had 10 or so offers rejected before this one.  I knew what I was willing to pay and didn't need the points anytime soon.


I agree with what you're saying about the economic value to a point, but one other consideration is in play with DVC and that is where the ROFR floor is at. For every resort, even ones in active sales, at any given time, DVC has a limit where they'll ROFR. I don't know if anyone has ever hit that number with Aulani, but a number exists, I'm sure. I find it all interesting, especially to go back and look at ROFR threads from several years ago and compare them to now. I look at $105pp for Aulani and don't consider that lowball knowing someone else got through ROFR $70 pp not long ago when the average was in the $80-$95 range. IMO, no one should be paying more than $105 for Aulani bc it'll pass. Maybe a little more for subsidized.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Flynn's Gal said:


> I agree with what you're saying about the economic value to a point, but one other consideration is in play with DVC and that is where the ROFR floor is at. For every resort, even ones in active sales, at any given time, DVC has a limit where they'll ROFR. I don't know if anyone has ever hit that number with Aulani, but a number exists, I'm sure. I find it all interesting, especially to go back and look at ROFR threads from several years ago and compare them to now. I look at $105pp for Aulani and don't consider that lowball knowing someone else got through ROFR $70 pp not long ago when the average was in the $80-$95 range. IMO, no one should be paying more than $105 for Aulani bc it'll pass. Maybe a little more for subsidized.


For sure bidding on a contract for a resort that doesn't exercise ROFR makes it easier to send lower offers. I'd consider it a badge of honor if they ROFRd this Aulani contract since it would be an anomaly haha. But ROFR doesn't change the economic value of a contract for a purposed buyer, just confirms that there is another buyer willing to pay the same price. ROFR definitely affects the market value for those who would rather not risk it. I agree that my offer wasn't a lowball offer as that's what I was willing to pay. But in comparison to other sold contracts and current inventory it is on the lower side of things. Timing is everything.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7
> 
> We’re 0/3 on SSR! Debating whether we try for an international seller, or get less points at poly instead...


We just lost SSR at $138-Our first lost to ROFR and that was the longest month ever and don’t want to play the game. When I sat down with my husband and realized that instead of going $145 to get SSR to pass(maybe), we could bid low on Poly- our favorite resort for only $18 more it was a no brainer. Put the low bid in at $163 with them paying closing and they took it. The international seller contracts are harder to come by and poly is what we have always actually wanted- and it’s expiration is 12 years longer.


----------



## erinkristen04

princesscinderella said:


> It’s a 135 point contract.   The details are in the 1/22-3/22 ROFR thread.  It was listed at $159 and was sitting for a while so I put in a lowball offer and they accepted


When you say “awhile” what timeframe would you consider constitutes that haha? I’ve had my eyes on a Poly contract that’s been sitting but not sure whether it’s been long enough/“awhile” to warrant the lowball I’d like to make. I need something to substantiate my thought process and give me some courage to roll the dice lol


----------



## Paul Stupin

JoeDisney247365 said:


> ROFR is not as anxiety ridden when you're waiting on an Aulani contract.  I think the concept of a "low ball" offer is interesting.  The economic value of anything is limited to what somebody is willing to pay for it, not what the seller believes it is worth or what they have invested into it.  My offer for the Aulani contract ($105) was $20 less per point than listed.  Turns out for me that the contract is in a trust (due to owners passing away) and they accepted my offer with no counteroffer after a day of communicating with the family about it.  Given the offer was accepted without a counter it's entirely possible that I could have offered less and still had a chance even though I considered this to be a "lowball offer" when I made it.  My point is that if you find the right seller at the right time anything can happen.  I had 10 or so offers rejected before this one.  I knew what I was willing to pay and didn't need the points anytime soon.


But doesn’t the fact that you had 10 offers rejected indicate that buyers willing to accept $20 less than listed are not incredibly numerous? I think most of these low priced offer acceptances are a result of so many Aulani contracts being on the market right now. As we all know, it’s currently a buyers’ market, but I don’t think it will last forever.


----------



## casualmuppet

casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1, taken 6/7

Not sure what the next plan is. Maybe direct, maybe wait for Disneyland.


----------



## princesscinderella

erinkristen04 said:


> When you say “awhile” what timeframe would you consider constitutes that haha? I’ve had my eyes on a Poly contract that’s been sitting but not sure whether it’s been long enough/“awhile” to warrant the lowball I’d like to make. I need something to substantiate my thought process and give me some courage to roll the dice lol


It was sitting for 3 months


----------



## Ginamarie

Flynn's Gal said:


> I agree with what you're saying about the economic value to a point, but one other consideration is in play with DVC and that is where the ROFR floor is at. For every resort, even ones in active sales, at any given time, DVC has a limit where they'll ROFR. I don't know if anyone has ever hit that number with Aulani, but a number exists, I'm sure. I find it all interesting, especially to go back and look at ROFR threads from several years ago and compare them to now. I look at $105pp for Aulani and don't consider that lowball knowing someone else got through ROFR $70 pp not long ago when the average was in the $80-$95 range. IMO, no one should be paying more than $105 for Aulani bc it'll pass. Maybe a little more for subsidized.


I’m not worried about finding the ROFR floor at Aulani- I think you’d be hard pressed to find a seller that will go low enough for a buyback, especially since they’ll pass it at under $100/point.


----------



## BeachClub2014

erinkristen04 said:


> When you say “awhile” what timeframe would you consider constitutes that haha? I’ve had my eyes on a Poly contract that’s been sitting but not sure whether it’s been long enough/“awhile” to warrant the lowball I’d like to make. I need something to substantiate my thought process and give me some courage to roll the dice lol


If you see a contract that you want, there is no harm in making an offer. Know what you're willing to pay and be willing to walk away.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Paul Stupin said:


> But doesn’t the fact that you had 10 offers rejected indicate that buyers willing to accept $20 less than listed are not incredibly numerous? I think most of these low priced offer acceptances are a result of so many Aulani contracts being on the market right now. As we all know, it’s currently a buyers’ market, but I don’t think it will last forever.


Right it's definitely a buyers market. I guess my point was that you just have to find the right seller. I can't say for certain but in my case that seller was a family not interested on keeping a DVC membership after loved ones had passed. 26k was a lot more appealing to them than annual dues I'm guessing. It's a numbers game if you just hold the line and keep trying with offers. I also purchased BCV during the bloodbath earlier this year at $165PP which is higher than I would pay in the market today but the right price at the time. Again timing is everything.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

princesscinderella said:


> It’s a 135 point contract.   The details are in the 1/22-3/22 ROFR thread.  It was listed at $159 and was sitting for a while so I put in a lowball offer and they accepted


Wow! That’s a great deal! Great buy. Congratulations.


----------



## Greyhound22

Greyhound22 said:


> Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10


Taken 6/7


----------



## Mexacajun

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Right it's definitely a buyers market. I guess my point was that you just have to find the right seller. I can't say for certain but in my case that seller was a family not interested on keeping a DVC membership after loved ones had passed. 26k was a lot more appealing to them than annual dues I'm guessing. It's a numbers game if you just hold the line and keep trying with offers. I also purchased BCV during the bloodbath earlier this year at $165PP which is higher than I would pay in the market today but the right price at the time. Again timing is everything.


I did something similar earlier this year. I wanted a good deal and bud what I was willing to pay the seller didn’t want to budge so I just walked away and said if you change your mind let me know. They came back within 2 hours.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Mexacajun said:


> I did something similar earlier this year. I wanted a good deal and bud what I was willing to pay the seller didn’t want to budge so I just walked away and said if you change your mind let me know. They came back within 2 hours.


I just tried that with a 50 point Aulani contract which frankly I didn't need but we were at Aulani at the time and I thought I'd give it a try. They did not come back within two hours. They did not come back within two days. They didn't come back at all.


----------



## superlarz

superlarz said:


> superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12


Passed 6/2


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I just tried that with a 50 point Aulani contract which frankly I didn't need but we were at Aulani at the time and I thought I'd give it a try. They did not come back within two hours. They did not come back within two days. They didn't come back at all.


It took a week for the seller of my AUL subsidized contract to come back to me with my initial offer.


----------



## arich35

Ginamarie said:


> I’m not worried about finding the ROFR floor at Aulani- I think you’d be hard pressed to find a seller that will go low enough for a buyback, especially since they’ll pass it at under $100/point.


Only downside to Aulani is you are booking at 7 months for Disney World?


----------



## princesscinderella

arich35 said:


> Only downside to Aulani is you are booking at 7 months for Disney World?


The biggest downside will be annual dues as a beach property will need much more frequent and extensive repairs and maintenance due to the caustic salt air.  They will always be higher than a WDW DVC property and will get more expensive faster as the property ages.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

arich35 said:


> Only downside to Aulani is you are booking at 7 months for Disney World?


I think you can find plenty of availability at 7 months at AKL, SSR, OKW, and even BLT. Besides, aren’t most SSR owners able to switch at 7 mos?


princesscinderella said:


> The biggest downside will be annual dues as a beach property will need much more frequent and extensive repairs and maintenance due to the caustic salt air.  They will always be higher than a WDW DVC property and will get more expensive faster as the property ages.


Unless you get AUL subsidized. Lowest dues is all of DVC.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

erinkristen04 said:


> When you say “awhile” what timeframe would you consider constitutes that haha? I’ve had my eyes on a Poly contract that’s been sitting but not sure whether it’s been long enough/“awhile” to warrant the lowball I’d like to make. I need something to substantiate my thought process and give me some courage to roll the dice lol


I put an offer on one that was 10 under asking. $157 for 220 points. Between banked and current year points, there are 264 points available (February UY). They took it within an hour of me offering and it hadn't been up for very long. I say, take a chance. All they can do is say no. If you have the ability to be patient, I think there are deals to be had.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think you can find plenty of availability at 7 months at AKL, SSR, OKW, and even BLT. Besides, aren’t most SSR owners able to switch at 7 mos?
> 
> Unless you get AUL subsidized. Lowest dues is all of DVC.



Depends on when you travel and room size, as well as number of nights wanted. 

I do use my SSR points at 7 months to try and snag the same 1 bedrooms I usually book. Sometimes I can and sometimes I can’t. 

I definitely have had times when even the big three did not have more than a few nights   

But other times, like summer? Yes, 7 months is doable at those especially if you have flexible dates.  

Personally I wouldn’t buy off site for stays onsite only.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think you can find plenty of availability at 7 months at AKL, SSR, OKW, and even BLT. Besides, aren’t most SSR owners able to switch at 7 mos?
> 
> Unless you get AUL subsidized. Lowest dues is all of DVC.


You can always sell them as transfer and book a cash room or rent from others.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> I did something similar earlier this year. I wanted a good deal and bud what I was willing to pay the seller didn’t want to budge so I just walked away and said if you change your mind let me know. They came back within 2 hours.


I’m on a hunt for a “awesome deal”. I don’t need any points whatsoever but I may sell one if I can find one.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

We went through the 7m game yesterday. Managed to snag a 2BD at VGF with some SAP that needed to be used but it’s amazing how quickly everything disappeared. I understand that it’s marathon weekend and points are still messed up due to COVID BUT it wasn’t fun (for us).


----------



## erinkristen04

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> If you have the ability to be patient, I think there are deals to be had.


Thanks! Patience generally isn’t my strong suit haha, but there’s no reason I can’t be here since we don’t need the points for little awhile. This will be my very first offer on a dvc contract so I think I’ve psyched myself out. Ive appreciated the reminders that it never hurts to try and that patience will be key in (every aspect of) this process. Now off to talk DH into finally making this offer!!!


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

erinkristen04 said:


> Thanks! Patience generally isn’t my strong suit haha, but there’s no reason I can’t be here since we don’t need the points for little awhile. This will be my very first offer on a dvc contract so I think I’ve psyched myself out. Ive appreciated the reminders that it never hurts to try and that patience will be key in (every aspect of) this process. Now off to talk DH into finally making this offer!!!


Yeah. The one we had accepted was also our first offer on a DVC contract. Fingers crossed, we get through ROFR, but the Poly hasn't gotten swiped in over a year according to the DVC Resale Market reports. Honestly, the patience of finding the right listing was much easier than this part. We are ready to have our points, be officially DVC Members, and start planning trips!


----------



## CalOilerGurl

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wanna start seeing some go sub 100. Let’s dare Disney to ROFR Riviera!


I am TOTALLY on board with that!


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3, taken 6/7


----------



## erinkristen04

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> Yeah. The one we had accepted was also our first offer on a DVC contract. Fingers crossed, we get through ROFR, but the Poly hasn't gotten swiped in over a year according to the DVC Resale Market reports. Honestly, the patience of finding the right listing was much easier than this part. We are ready to have our points, be officially DVC Members, and start planning trips!


I can only imagine lol!! Hopefully you get a response quickly!! I’m already daydreaming about buying some DVC merch so maybe scouting that out will help distract me if we ever get to ROFR.

Ok dumb question but are there usually time limitations for offers and counters to be accepted? Is it feasible to incorporate some type of provision that if the offer isn’t accepted within some defined reasonable amount of time (although that begs the question, what would be reasonable?) then it’s automatically withdrawn? I don’t want to have an offer just out in the ether for a week, I think I’d go insane… idk tho, is that what I should be bracing myself for, vets?!


----------



## wnielsen1

erinkristen04 said:


> I can only imagine lol!! Hopefully you get a response quickly!! I’m already daydreaming about buying some DVC merch so maybe scouting that out will help distract me if we ever get to ROFR.
> 
> Ok dumb question but are there usually time limitations for offers and counters to be accepted? Is it feasible to incorporate some type of provision that if the offer isn’t accepted within some defined reasonable amount of time (although that begs the question, what would be reasonable?) then it’s automatically withdrawn? I don’t want to have an offer just out in the ether for a week, I think I’d go insane… idk tho, is that what I should be bracing myself for, vets?!


If you want to put a timeframe in your offer, you should do that.  If you didn't, simply contact the broker to revoke the offer when you want to walk away.


----------



## varyth

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok dumb question but are there usually time limitations for offers and counters to be accepted? Is it feasible to incorporate some type of provision that if the offer isn’t accepted within some defined reasonable amount of time (although that begs the question, what would be reasonable?) then it’s automatically withdrawn? I don’t want to have an offer just out in the ether for a week, I think I’d go insane… idk tho, is that what I should be bracing myself for, vets?!


I put in an offer lower than asking and did not hear back after the broker stated they'd present the offer. A couple weeks later, broker let me know that the seller accepted another offer at list price. Lesson learned to add a time bound to future offers.


----------



## Newv88

Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/8

Saw that coming!  Now to decide if we try another BLT or maybe try to grab a Poly…


----------



## Ginamarie

Newv88 said:


> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/8
> 
> Saw that coming!  Now to decide if we try another BLT or maybe try to grab a Poly…


This is so weird. There are so many BLT contracts listed right now that are $165 and under per point. There’s no way DVC can buy them all.


----------



## justinmramirez

Ginamarie said:


> This is so weird. There are so many BLT contracts listed right now that are $165 and under per point. There’s no way DVC can buy them all.


I hope you are right...I have one in for ROFR at 165pp...not looking good at this point


----------



## Sweet T n Me

Sweet T n Me---$138-$21469-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/10, taken 6/7


----------



## Sweet T n Me

Well then, why isn’t Disney just buying up those “deals” wholesale instead of snapping it up from new customers or old customers adding on? Is there a reason they can’t just buy these through the DVC resales?


----------



## Stargazer65

Sweet T n Me said:


> Well then, why isn’t Disney just buying up those “deals” wholesale instead of snapping it up from new customers or old customers adding on? Is there a reason they can’t just buy these through the DVC resales?


I don't know, but they have the best of both worlds because they have someone else (the buyer) negotiating for free.  Then they can just take the deals they want.


----------



## Arbogast

I don't understand the insanely high rate of these being bought back right now.


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> I don't know, but they have the best of both worlds because they have someone else (the buyer) negotiating for free.  Then they can just take the deals they want.



Exactly.  They rely on others to do their bidding and get to step in and buy without the hard work.

They don’t want to buy contracts back…but if they decide it’s worth it because an owner is selling, then it makes sense.

As long as their is not another buyer, DVD doesn’t need to do a thing and contracts can sit for sale until a seller lowers the price if they want it to sell.


----------



## Sandisw

Arbogast said:


> I don't understand the insanely high rate of these being bought back right now.



They dont want people to understand it. They want it to be frustrating and unique.


----------



## christophles

What I have noticed during this ROFR period is that if you are likely to pass ROFR that the average time of the pass is around 3 weeks give or take a few days here and there. If your contract is going to be taken by Disney, it seems to be around the 30 day mark again give or take a few days. I'm sure there are outliers out there (i.e. holidays, international contracts, etc), but this seems to be the majority of the decisions being made recently. At least this will give you an idea if your contract will pass or not on those properties they are aggressively buying back.


----------



## Sandisw

christophles said:


> What I have noticed during this ROFR period is that if you are likely to pass ROFR that the average time of the pass is around 3 weeks give or take a few days here and there. If your contract is going to be taken by Disney, it seems to be around the 30 day mark again give or take a few days. I'm sure there are outliers out there (i.e. holidays, international contracts, etc), but this seems to be the majority of the decisions being made recently. At least this will give you an idea if your contract will pass or not on those properties they are aggressively buying back.



Mine was taken in 21 days.  I think the resort plays a big role as I have noticed many of the VGF contracts seem to be passing faster than some of the others And it may have to do with it being in active sales again.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm waiting on ROFR for a Poly contract. I assume it's going to pass. We're on day 22 since submission, so here's hoping we hear soon!


----------



## jessica9785

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7
> 
> We’re 0/3 on SSR! Debating whether we try for an international seller, or get less points at poly instead...


They took our last SSR so we’re currently waiting on our POLY (less points), day 41 


pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25
> 
> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3, passed 5/26
> 
> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4, passed 5/27
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19, passed 5/19
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2, passed 5/30
> 
> dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized- sent 5/11, passed 6/2
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/29, passed 5/27
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2
> 
> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21
> 
> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4
> 
> MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-Int'l Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- Int'l Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14, passed 5/19
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> purplenancy27---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/31
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4, passed 5/25
> 
> Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2, passed 5/26
> 
> 2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC- sent 4/19, passed 5/18
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23
> 
> EnchantingTales---$170-$23401-125-VGF-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/4, passed 5/27
> 
> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10, passed 5/28
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11, passed 6/2
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/16
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27, passed 5/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14
> 
> FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14
> 
> Paul 55555---$140-$14571-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 99/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 5/22
> 
> The_MT---$123-$12864-100-AKV-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF ‘23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/27
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/16
> 
> askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19
> 
> gwendolynie---$173-$27796-150-BCV-Feb-0/21, 184/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3
> 
> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10
> 
> justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30
> 
> YellowHouse---$166-$37342-210-BLT-Jun-0/21, 208/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 5/31
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 fee- sent 4/26
> 
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28
> 
> SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/13
> 
> SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> 
> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1
> 
> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/10
> 
> Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10
> 
> Sweet T n Me---$138-$21469-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/10
> 
> superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12
> 
> christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26
> 
> baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Jun-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/14
> 
> TonyCnLV---$185-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17
> 
> Azndjdude---$165-$13660-75-VGF-Apr-72/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/25
> 
> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29
> 
> DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Bryaalre---$158-$24370-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23- sent 5/25
> 
> Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 5/28
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2
> 
> TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17
> 
> cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17
> 
> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3, taken 5/25
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/30
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13, then taken 5/31
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/30
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29, taken 5/30
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13
> 
> MICKIMINI (Seller)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 4/13/2022, taken 5/16
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> OKWFan88 (seller)---$138-$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16
> 
> UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16
> 
> GG23 (Seller)---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25
> 
> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29, taken 5/30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18
> 
> *VB:*


Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28, passed 6/8 

 Our first contract!! (Second attempt) 
Now we’ll wait for Poly 2 before we decide what to do next.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

jessica9785 said:


> They took our last SSR so we’re currently waiting on our POLY (less points), day 41
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28, passed 6/8
> 
> Our first contract!! (Second attempt)
> Now we’ll wait for Poly 2 before we decide what to do next.


I have a Poly contract out to ROFR at $157 as well. This gives me hope that it will pass! But I don't love that timeline of a wait.


----------



## jessica9785

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I have a Poly contract out to ROFR at $157 as well. This gives me hope that it will pass! But I don't love that timeline of a wait.


I swear our Poly seemed like the longest wait compared to the other Poly’s this past month. Hopefully ours was a fluke and yours will be like all the other ones coming back quicker!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> This is so weird. There are so many BLT contracts listed right now that are $165 and under per point. There’s no way DVC can buy them all.


Maybe Disney's planning another price increase?


----------



## Stargazer65

Oh wow!  I got a shocker to announce!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Hmm so I just received the closing docs from Mason Title on the AKL contract but I haven’t actually received confirmation from anyone that it’s passed ROFR?? I emailed the agent and they say they haven’t heard anything! Would it be the case that Mason Title would hear and not the selling agent?!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Princess Ploppy said:


> Hmm so I just received the closing docs from Mason Title on the AKL contract but I haven’t actually received confirmation from anyone that it’s passed ROFR?? I emailed the agent and they say they haven’t heard anything! Would it be the case that Mason Title would hear and not the selling agent?!


For my AUL contract, my title company told me 2 days before the broker that I had passed ROFR.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Confirmation from the agent just now - my AKL contract has been waived!!! At $123 pp I’m actually in absolute shock!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Oh wow!  I got a shocker to announce!


?


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> ?


It's coming, I got distracted...


----------



## Hokies37

Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31


----------



## Stargazer65

I pigeonholed the status email by accident, and I wasn't in a hurry for this, nor expecting this, hence the delay updating.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24

I can't believe it!


----------



## RKS03

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24
> 
> I can't believe it!


Wow they took a $145/ point stripped SSR contract?


----------



## Jenglish13

justinmramirez said:


> I hope you are right...I have one in for ROFR at 165pp...not looking good at this point


I remain confused and pleasantly surprised that my 270 points passed at $152 per point.  Broker mentioned the seller was going through POA and that Disney sometimes, but not always, let's those pass.  No idea if that's true or why.  I had to withdraw a separate offer recently on a loaded 250 point contract from international seller.  There's two of them still out there if anyone is interested.


----------



## clarker99

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24
> 
> I can't believe it!


LOL... what is happening?


----------



## Stargazer65

RKS03 said:


> Wow they took a $145/ point stripped SSR contract?





clarker99 said:


> LOL... what is happening?


IKR!  
I think they took it just to be ornery!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


----------



## clarker99

Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


So they take a $145 SSR and let a $123 AKV pass..  To anyone trying to figure out what Disney is doing... I would just stop. LOL


----------



## Stargazer65

clarker99 said:


> So they take a $145 SSR and let a $123 AKV pass..  To anyone trying to figure out what Disney is doing... I would just stop. LOL



lol


----------



## christophles

clarker99 said:


> So they take a $145 SSR and let a $123 AKV pass..  To anyone trying to figure out what Disney is doing... I would just stop. LOL


I'm shocked as well and almost thinking the $123 is a hidden intl seller. Great for the buyer though regardless!


----------



## Sweet T n Me

Reedy creek tax relief?


----------



## Princess Ploppy

christophles said:


> I'm shocked as well and almost thinking the $123 is a hidden intl seller. Great for the buyer though regardless!


I’m an international buyer but the seller is US resident! My other contract that I’m still waiting on for BWV is an international seller

I honestly have no idea how this one slipped through the net! After reading about that other poster who had their contract pass but then Disney changed their mind and took it later I’m now worried this is a mistake that they’ll try and rectify later - need to get it closed quick!!


----------



## Disneykate605

Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


Surprising and quick!! Congratulations!


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8


----------



## Arbogast

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8


Seems like a screaming deal


----------



## Mexacajun

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8


Amazing deal. Would love to hear at some point in the future what the asking price on this was. I don’t need anymore points but no way I pass this up. I need to get off these boards!!


----------



## wnielsen1

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24
> 
> I can't believe it!


They absolutely NEEDED those 25 points!


----------



## pks_domer

Princess Ploppy said:


> I’m an international buyer but the seller is US resident! My other contract that I’m still waiting on for BWV is an international seller
> 
> I honestly have no idea how this one slipped through the net! After reading about that other poster who had their contract pass but then Disney changed their mind and took it later I’m now worried this is a mistake that they’ll try and rectify later - need to get it closed quick!!


If you heard this first from Mason.. with their rep, seems a pretty solid bet this isn't a mistake?


----------



## Stargazer65

wnielsen1 said:


> They absolutely NEEDED those 25 points!


Personally, I think they looked at it and said, "Haha, this guy's desperate for a few points, let's mess with him!"


----------



## erinkristen04

Made our first (unsuccessful) offer on our first DVC contract earlier this afternoon. Now I’m nonstop searching for something else that I can argue suits our needs so that we can try again. This is going to be a serious problem for my obsessive and addictive personality, I can already tell haha!


----------



## pianomanzano

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8


Wow great deal!! Let me know if you cancel, that’s the UY of my RIV points lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


maybe the AKL bloodbath is over


----------



## Ginamarie

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24
> 
> I can't believe it!


I was hoping for a GOOD shock!


----------



## Ginamarie

erinkristen04 said:


> Made our first (unsuccessful) offer on our first DVC contract earlier this afternoon. Now I’m nonstop searching for something else that I can argue suits our needs so that we can try again. This is going to be a serious problem for my obsessive and addictive personality, I can already tell haha!


Welcome to the club. On this thread we are all obsessed.


----------



## The_MT

HIRyeDVC said:


> maybe the AKL bloodbath is over


Hope so!!! I just signed on a double loaded AKV contract that’s a US seller and I don’t want Disney to take this one


----------



## The_MT

Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


Wow that’s awesome!!!! Congrats


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> Amazing deal. Would love to hear at some point in the future what the asking price on this was. I don’t need anymore points but no way I pass this up. I need to get off these boards!!


You and me both! I’m eyeing on a couple of RIV as well!


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> And just like that
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12
> 
> Thanks to all here who helped me think it all through. Very excited.


PASSED!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

clarker99 said:


> So they take a $145 SSR and let a $123 AKV pass..  To anyone trying to figure out what Disney is doing... I would just stop. LOL


I find it entertaining to cruise the thread and read the ROFR theories! More days, less days, early in the week, late in the week, loaded, stripped, active sales, price increases... The ROFR code has yet to be deciphered but it doesn't stop people from trying to justify the madness haha.

And then this slips through and chaos ensues 


Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I find it entertaining to cruise the thread and read the ROFR theories! More days, less days, early in the week, late in the week, loaded, stripped, active sales, price increases... The ROFR code has yet to be deciphered but it doesn't stop people from trying to justify the madness haha.
> 
> And then this slips through and chaos ensues


Just cruising to another offer? Lol
I really need to stay away. It’s definitely not working


----------



## Warriorfish5392

Justtopa009 said:


> Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26


Day 15!!!


----------



## sipnride

JoeDisney247365 said:


> And then this slips through and chaos ensues





Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8


No kidding. I came on here to post about my Aulani contract passing ROFR, then saw this and my jaw dropped. Now I'm 99% sure that had my name been on this contract they would have taken it, but my heart, which was and is riding high from what appears to be a green light into DVC membership, sank just a teensy weensy bit seeing that contract. Congrats Ploppy! You're the envy of the ball right now


----------



## Newv88

Newv88 said:


> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/8
> 
> Saw that coming!  Now to decide if we try another BLT or maybe try to grab a Poly…


Found an international seller for a 200 point BLT contract… after a month wait, it felt like we earned 40 more points!  Now waiting for it to be sent to ROFR…


----------



## SeasonneRose

SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/9


----------



## Princess Ploppy

sipnride said:


> No kidding. I came on here to post about my Aulani contract passing ROFR, then saw this and my jaw dropped. Now I'm 99% sure that had my name been on this contract they would have taken it, but my heart, which was and is riding high from what appears to be a green light into DVC membership, sank just a teensy weensy bit seeing that contract. Congrats Ploppy! You're the envy of the ball right now


Haha I wish I could say it was down to some special powers or me having cracked the ROFR code and then I could make a fortune selling the answer of how to slip through the ROFR net to everybody else (money that would be spent on more DVC points of course!!) but alas it is just the luck of the drawer and I somehow seem to have drawn the lucky straw this time around!

Still waiting on my BWV contract though which was submitted 2 days before my AKL one…..


----------



## Evanss45

Hi

I've put in an offer 1st June for - $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/23.  Initially the sales rep said I had a good chance of it passing even with Disney gobbling up lots of contracts right now.  After reading through  this chat I've lost all confidence.

Does anyone think that as its a bigger contract Disney might be less likely to buy it back?  it seems the higher price per point buybacks are for the smaller contracts.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Evanss45 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've put in an offer 1st June for - $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/23.  Initially the sales rep said I had a good chance of it passing even with Disney gobbling up lots of contracts right now.  After reading through  this chat I've lost all confidence.
> 
> Does anyone think that as its a bigger contract Disney might be less likely to buy it back?  it seems the higher price per point buybacks are for the smaller contracts.


Larger contracts typically sell for lower prices per point than smaller contracts. Lower price per point means Disney will make more off each point when they flip them.


----------



## Mexacajun

Evanss45 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've put in an offer 1st June for - $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/23.  Initially the sales rep said I had a good chance of it passing even with Disney gobbling up lots of contracts right now.  After reading through  this chat I've lost all confidence.
> 
> Does anyone think that as its a bigger contract Disney might be less likely to buy it back?  it seems the higher price per point buybacks are for the smaller contracts.


Had a 350 point OKW ext taken earlier this year. Thought that was safe for sure. Nope


----------



## Junebug2

Evanss45 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've put in an offer 1st June for - $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/23.  Initially the sales rep said I had a good chance of it passing even with Disney gobbling up lots of contracts right now.  After reading through  this chat I've lost all confidence.
> 
> Does anyone think that as its a bigger contract Disney might be less likely to buy it back?  it seems the higher price per point buybacks are for the smaller contracts.


I’ve had all 3 of my 200 point contracts (with 400 points available) taken back at $125, $132, and $136pp.


----------



## CalOilerGurl

Still waiting and.... I have a bad feeling about this...


CalOilerGurl---$125-$8087-60-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 30/23, 60/24- sent 5/11


----------



## LadybugsMum

Being on the seller side doesn't make the wait any easier. Sigh.


----------



## FS1

FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9


----------



## Arbogast

FS1 said:


> FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9



I think the 2021 points here make it tough to pass. So disappointing to hear regardless


----------



## keirabella2012

softballmom3 said:


> Ok all. The lowball (at least in my opinion offer) came back with a counter.  It's reasonable, but I'm considering countering again.  Has anyone heard of them ROFR'ing an international seller?  It is SSR, which we all know has been bought back a lot, but I'm just weighing my options at this point.


I bought an international SSR contract at $128 pp and it passed. I think you'll be safe.


----------



## softballmom3

keirabella2012 said:


> I bought an international SSR contract at $128 pp and it passed. I think you'll be safe.


Thanks!  We ended up passing on it. I may try again later for one.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9


----------



## TonyCnLV

Stargazer65 said:


> View attachment 674945
> lol


Hahahaha this is the funniest post of the day lollllllll


----------



## SarahC97

SarahC97 said:


> SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17


UPDATE: Passed on 06/10!


----------



## alohatok1986

alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10


----------



## NVDISFamily

Still waiting on the first one. Had to fix the sent date. It was actually 5/19.

NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19


Adding this to the ROFR wait time 

NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10

This is two 125 point contracts from the same seller. One closing fee.


----------



## DonMacGregor

NVDISFamily said:


> Still waiting on the first one. Had to fix the sent date. It was actually 5/19.
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19
> 
> 
> Adding this to the ROFR wait time
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10
> 
> This is two 125 point contracts from the same seller. One closing fee.


520 points should take care of things... for awhile.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Still waiting on the first one. Had to fix the sent date. It was actually 5/19.
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19
> 
> 
> Adding this to the ROFR wait time
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10
> 
> This is two 125 point contracts from the same seller. One closing fee.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> 520 points should take care of things... for awhile.


I don’t know. VGC points chart is no joke


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t know. VGC points chart is no joke


But it also isn’t the kind of place you need to spend 2 weeks at. I think the max park ticket you can get is 5 days anyway. 

Regardless good luck! It’s a spectacular hotel.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 354/22, 250/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 6/10

Who knows? Maybe the RORF monster will be full by the time they get to this one


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t know. VGC points chart is no joke


We should be able to go in season 2 most of the time. We will also be able to do some trips in season 3 at times. Goal is for 2 or 1 BR for most trips. Occasional splurge on a grand villa for special trips with family/friends or go multiple 2BR as it's a better value for per person.

I do wish they would balance the points from season 2 to season 3 a bit and make it not as crazy of a jump between them.


----------



## wdw4rfam

We sent a poly to ROFR this week. My question is has anyone actually had one taken recently?


----------



## alohatok1986

wdw4rfam said:


> We sent a poly to ROFR this week. My question is has anyone actually had one taken recently?


nope! hopefully you're good


----------



## coloneltaylor

coloneltaylor---$165-$17295-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 100/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/9


----------



## Mexacajun

wdw4rfam said:


> We sent a poly to ROFR this week. My question is has anyone actually had one taken recently?


https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-22/

Looks like they haven’t taken a poly contract in over a year.


----------



## jessica9785

Will someone share the link to the closing thread? TIA


----------



## DonMacGregor

jessica9785 said:


> Will someone share the link to the closing thread? TIA


It's always at the top of the thread list, usually right next to this one.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/


----------



## princesscinderella

DVCBeachBum said:


> DVCBeachBum - $130 - $32,500 (seller pay closing) - 250 - AK - Dec - 0/21, 324/22, 250/23 sent 6/10
> 
> Who knows? Maybe the RORF monster will be full by the time they get to this one


You need to reformat this using the link on the first post of this thread so it’s in the correct format, otherwise it won’t be added to the list.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

coloneltaylor said:


> coloneltaylor---$165-$17295-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 100/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/9


My contract for PVB was sent the same week to Disney for ROFR ... hope to get some good news soon


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto (SELLER)---$180-$29552-160-VGF-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/6


----------



## Ginamarie

Anyone else see that PVB is making it through ROFR and just want to jump in making lowball bids??

Just me?

I may have a problem you guys.


----------



## Royal Consort

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> But it also isn’t the kind of place you need to spend 2 weeks at. I think the max park ticket you can get is 5 days anyway.
> 
> Regardless good luck! It’s a spectacular hotel.


We did nine at Xmas.


----------



## pks_domer

Ginamarie said:


> Anyone else see that PVB is making it through ROFR and just want to jump in making lowball bids??
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I may have a problem you guys.


Not just you. I was seriously pondering how low to try PVB if our AKV didn’t make it through ROFR…


----------



## garegco

Not surprised in the slightest.

garegco---$140-$32933-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23- sent 5/19, taken 6/10


----------



## BlueTangClan

Last month we tried to lowball a couple PVB resale contracts with no luck. But you could get lucky!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Mexacajun said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-22/
> 
> Looks like they haven’t taken a poly contract in over a year.


This makes me feel like they will not be including Poly 2 in the current contracts.


----------



## erinkristen04

Y’all!!!! We just had an offer accepted! Once we get word the sellers signed the contract I’ll update with the details but I am just beside myself thinking that we have just taken a step closer to being DVC members! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! Happy dancing in my kitchen and couldn’t wait to jump on here and tell y’all since you guys and the info you all share has been a big part of my journey


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Ginamarie said:


> Anyone else see that PVB is making it through ROFR and just want to jump in making lowball bids??
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I may have a problem you guys.


I was all in on a Poly contract until they announced the tower.  Now I really want to see if it's a new association or not before purchasing POLY1 resale or POLY2 direct.  I switched gears and went with Aulani instead for now.


----------



## Ginamarie

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I was all in on a Poly contract until they announced the tower.  Now I really want to see if it's a new association or not before purchasing POLY1 resale or POLY2 direct.  I switched gears and went with Aulani instead for now.


Yeah- I’m actually not a big fan of PVB because we don’t really stay in studios.. I just love a good deal.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Ginamarie said:


> Anyone else see that PVB is making it through ROFR and just want to jump in making lowball bids??
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I may have a problem you guys.


Don’t know what qualifies as “low ball” but we had a decently loaded 220 pt contract (102 banked from 21 and 162 current year points) offer accepted in less than an hour at $10 under asking. We got it for $157/pt. Seems most have been going between 165-175. I felt great about it.


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10

Our FOURTH attempt since the end of February. We found an international seller with a bit more points than we wanted… but the price is right and ya’ll have me convinced there’s never enough points! Haha. 

I’m told this is a sure pass - let’s hope so!


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27 said:


> purplenancy27`---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31
> Totally shocked this passed!
> I can't wait to book our first trip. Last week PVB passed! So now i need to save up so we can get a small Epcot area resort.


Funds were wired on 6/1 
Still waiting for owner to notarize docs and return.


----------



## purplenancy27

My PVB contract closed and deed recorded on 6/3 
Today 6/10 got one email from Disney with member number. Still waiting on log in instructions. How long should that take? It has been about 3 of the longest hours ever!


----------



## Stargazer65

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10
> 
> I’m told this is a sure pass - let’s hope so!


It should be, because international seller.
Of course after they took my 145 dollar stripped 25 pt contract that I assumed was a sure pass...I'm not counting on anything! (mine was not international seller though)


----------



## DVCBeachBum

princesscinderella said:


> You need to reformat this using the link on the first post of this thread so it’s in the correct format, otherwise it won’t be added to the list.



Sorry, didn’t realize it was a form generated thing. I thought you did it yourself and followed the pattern. My fault. Its fixed


----------



## wdw4rfam

pks_domer said:


> Not just you. I was seriously pondering how low to try PVB if our AKV didn’t make it through ROFR…


I can tell you we just bid on 3 when our SSR got taken Monday. We bid $160 on one that was stripped and $163 with 1/2 points and $165 with none for this year but a March UY so full points coming 2023.  They were all different companies and all were going to take it, but we were haggling on CC. We went with $163 because seller was paying CC and the dues on 22 points even though we got half of them.  The $160’was a great deal too. It was advertised $175 and we offered $160 with them  be paying CC and they took it if we paid closing. We went with other one because it was a better UY.


----------



## princesscinderella

DVCBeachBum said:


> Sorry, didn’t realize it was a form generated thing. I thought you did it yourself and followed the pattern. My fault. Its fixed


No worries you are new here   to the DISboards.  I wish you luck in the ROFR roller coaster.  AKV is one of my favorite DVC properties.


----------



## Marvolo

CCV 50 pt $165 stripped waited 2 months ROFR and DVC bought. 5th in a row lost.


----------



## Sandisw

Marvolo said:


> CCV 50 pt $165 stripped waited 2 months ROFR and DVC bought. 5th in a row lost.



I am so sorry. I give you credit. I could never wait that long. Hopefully you will find what you want soon that makes it through.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

DVCBeachBum---$118-$24400-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/1


----------



## DVCBeachBum

princesscinderella said:


> No worries you are new here   to the DISboards.  I wish you luck in the ROFR roller coaster.  AKV is one of my favorite DVC properties.


Thanks. I actually was always on here YEARS ago when my kids were little but now that they are grown we are finally buying into DVC, hahaha, and I am trying to get to my target point goals for bigger family trips and collect them in contracts that can be handed down. We do have direct but the resale game is new and fun! Couldn’t remember my old name and that email for sure doesn’t exist anymore so, new stage in life, new me.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I was all in on a Poly contract until they announced the tower.  Now I really want to see if it's a new association or not before purchasing POLY1 resale or POLY2 direct.  I switched gears and went with Aulani instead for now.


So are you using Aulani as SAP? I’ve read all the advice not to buy beach resorts because of the MF but Aulani seems low and has been around for a bit now. I’m curious why people don’t collect these as SAP- or do they? What am I missing?


----------



## mlittig

mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6

My contract closed on June 7th and it was recorded on the Florida comptroller site today, June 10th   Since I am already a DVC member and this contract has the same name & use year, I hope it won't take too much longer for these new points to load


----------



## erinkristen04

erinkristen04---$164-$16052-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DVCBeachBum said:


> So are you using Aulani as SAP? I’ve read all the advice not to buy beach resorts because of the MF but Aulani seems low and has been around for a bit now. I’m curious why people don’t collect these as SAP- or do they? What am I missing?


Some people do use Aulani as SAP, but if you're planning a WDW trip with them, you have nothing at WDW until the 7 month mark. There  may or may not be availability. 

It's generally best for SAP to be at WDW in case you are unable to move from your home resort. It's also helpful for them to be a resort with lower point costs per night than other resorts you may want to move to, because then you're adding point usage at the 7-month mark instead of having points that you may have already banked or borrowed get stranded.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Some people do use Aulani as SAP, but if you're planning a WDW trip with them, you have nothing at WDW until the 7 month mark. There  may or may not be availability.
> 
> It's generally best for SAP to be at WDW in case you are unable to move from your home resort. It's also helpful for them to be a resort with lower point costs per night than other resorts you may want to move to, because then you're adding point usage at the 7-month mark instead of having points that you may have already banked or borrowed get stranded.


OK, so I guess not a bad strategy if you had all the WDW home resorts that you wanted already but otherwise smarter to get home field advantage first. I think that is how I am understanding it.


----------



## alohatok1986

Ginamarie said:


> Anyone else see that PVB is making it through ROFR and just want to jump in making lowball bids??
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I may have a problem you guys.


I’ve already been doing that  but no takers on anything low enough to tickle my pickle yet


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DVCBeachBum said:


> OK, so I guess not a bad strategy if you had all the WDW home resorts that you wanted already but otherwise smarter to get home field advantage first. I think that is how I am understanding it.


Yes. Also Aulani is a beach resort and may have higher increases on dues over the years than an inland resort. This would make it a less financially beneficial SAP resort. 

If your dates are flexible at WDW, Aulani points may work well enough for WDW SAP. They are just other resorts that would work better at WDW for SAP than Aulani - most of the time.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto (SELLER)---$180-$29552-160-VGF-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/6


Congrats on this! As a VGF owner, it’s nice to see the resale price holding up.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Paul Stupin said:


> Congrats on this! As a VGF owner, it’s nice to see the resale price holding up.



Thank you. This is simply a transfer out of resale points for direct points. I was fine holding on to these if a decent price wasn’t offered. I’m of the opinion the GFV resale price point will rise in less than 12 months.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10

This is my first shot at buying resale; hopefully it goes smoothly. The original contract had my wife's name misspelled, and the sales agent likes misspelling my name in emails. But even if it gets taken by ROFR, at least we helped a seller.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10
> 
> Our FOURTH attempt since the end of February. We found an international seller with a bit more points than we wanted… but the price is right and ya’ll have me convinced there’s never enough points! Haha.
> 
> I’m told this is a sure pass - let’s hope so!


My magic 8 ball says, "Signs point to yes." Good luck!


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9

They can’t take them all!! Definitely don’t have a great confidence in this one with ROFR on a rampage but also told myself I wasn’t supposed to buy more points until Disneyland Tower


----------



## Sandisw

DVCBeachBum said:


> OK, so I guess not a bad strategy if you had all the WDW home resorts that you wanted already but otherwise smarter to get home field advantage first. I think that is how I am understanding it.



You definitely don’t want all your points for WDW stays at off site resorts.

Personally I would not buy AUL for SAP unless I wanted to use them there at least some of the time.  

We have SSR for SAP and have been very lucky to be able to use them other places..but at least we are at WDW if it didn’t work.


----------



## Einstein509

UbieTinkinMon said:


> This makes me feel like they will not be including Poly 2 in the current contracts.


Do you mean in the current association?  If they are not taking PVB in ROFR, it makes me think that it will be included in that they don't want more points to sell once Poly 2 is up for sale.  There's a whole thread on this here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/poly-expansion-watch.3875840/page-13#post-64048125


----------



## Newv88

Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11


----------



## hammer1995

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10
> 
> Our FOURTH attempt since the end of February. We found an international seller with a bit more points than we wanted… but the price is right and ya’ll have me convinced there’s never enough points! Haha.
> 
> I’m told this is a sure pass - let’s hope so!


My 210 point SSR from international seller with same UY recently passed ROFR @ $126. I think yours will be good.


----------



## Ginamarie

It’s taken four months but the HHI contract I was bidding on in February has finally dropped below $100/point. This is after 2 weeks of offering to cover closing costs.
It makes me want to go back and bid $55/point.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

"Buy where you want to stay" is overrated. 

Team #SAP rise up.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.
> 
> View attachment 675514


In most cases I’m with you. I booked BCV and HHI this week at the seven month mark. And I don’t care if it’s 50 degrees- I’m at least putting my feet/legs into SAB.


----------



## Sunnyore

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.
> 
> View attachment 675514


4 bungalows? That sounds like an amazing vacation!! Unfortunately for me I book mainly deluxe studios so I’m struggling with the SAP versus the convenience of buying where you want to stay.


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.
> 
> View attachment 675514


I don’t disagree with the sentiment on having SAP and being able to mostly get what you want, however, This really isn’t that impressive. You were able to book one of the absolutely slowest weeks at Disney 7 months out.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sunnyore said:


> 4 bungalows?


No, 4 standard view studios.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.


I’m in this boat with you in the fact that we do have direct points where we love and we travel at really strange off times of the year and usually Sun-Thurs. We have a house on HHI that we can pop down to the parks fairly easily from last min too. Right now my first two SAP contracts are in ROFR attempts for ALK and SSR but after that I am eyeing AUL like hmmmmmmm


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> Do you mean in the current association?  If they are not taking PVB in ROFR, it makes me think that it will be included in that they don't want more points to sell once Poly 2 is up for sale.  There's a whole thread on this here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/poly-expansion-watch.3875840/page-13#post-64048125



I actually think it’s the opposite.   They won’t want them because they won’t tie to the new tower.   Amazing how no matter what they do can make the case either way!


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.
> 
> View attachment 675514


Only if you don’t care what you get…if you have favorites and don’t want just anything or anywhere, then SAP will be frustrating.

No question you can get other resorts…but what and how many days, and travel times matter.  

So, SAP work if your list of where you would be happy is longer than where you won’t.

They don’t work if you have to take Poly and you want to stay at  VGF and can’t get it.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> No, 4 standard view studios.


Ground floor monorail view x4 coming right up


----------



## LilyJC

CaptainAmerica said:


> "Buy where you want to stay" is overrated.
> 
> Team #SAP rise up.
> 
> View attachment 675514



Team buy where you want to stay says not impressed. Show me your deluxe studio reservations for early December at VGC, BCV, CCV, or VGF, and then I’ll be impressed.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LilyJC said:


> Team buy where you want to stay says not impressed. Show me your deluxe studio reservations for early December at VGC, BCV, CCV, or VGF, and then I’ll be impressed.


You're not supposed to go anywhere warmer than 40 degrees during Advent. It's in the Bible.


----------



## LilyJC

CaptainAmerica said:


> You're not supposed to go anywhere warmer than 40 degrees during Advent. It's in the Bible.



Oh man, I guess that really sucks for those of us who live in So Cal


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> You're not supposed to go anywhere warmer than 40 degrees during Advent. It's in the Bible.


Good thing I’m an atheist and can go whenever I want.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> You're not supposed to go anywhere warmer than 40 degrees during Advent. It's in the Bible.


I’d steer clear of Bethlehem (the one in Palestine, not Pennsylvania) in December then…


----------



## Sunnyore

CaptainAmerica said:


> No, 4 standard view studios.


Oh oops, guess I just zoomed in on the bungalows and thought that’s what u booked. Now do this with Standard rooms at beach club or boardwalk and I’ll be coming for tips.


----------



## Sandisw

Sunnyore said:


> Oh oops, guess I just zoomed in on the bungalows and thought that’s what u booked. Now do this with Standard rooms at beach club or boardwalk and I’ll be coming for tips.



I can tell you that SV rooms at both RIV  and VGF were not available for the datas I wanted to within that timeframe.

I wanted to use SSR points to book an extra room of that size to match my 1 bedroom stay at those two in case I got extra people to join. 

Now, resort studios were there but don’t want those.  So, I do think for someone who has no real preference at 7 months or can accept the easier ones, then it’s a good strategy to save money. 

But you really have to be extremely flexible, travel at less busy times and be willing to potentially split stay.


----------



## guppy1013

Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11


----------



## JoeDisney247365

DVCBeachBum said:


> So are you using Aulani as SAP? I’ve read all the advice not to buy beach resorts because of the MF but Aulani seems low and has been around for a bit now. I’m curious why people don’t collect these as SAP- or do they? What am I missing?


I plan to go to Aulani so they technically aren't SAP by definition but they are definitely the cheapest points that I own so I will treat them often times as SAP. Aulani has one of the higher MF at $8.67 (not subsidized), only Hilton Head, Vero Beach, and OKW have a higher MF.  But I also own Riviera direct which is only 30 cents per point cheaper in MF but was $76 per point more expensive in purchase.  There is a lot of info out there why you should buy SSR, Poly, BLT, or VGF for SAP.  For me, I have home resort at Riviera and Beach Club already and plan to add Poly2.  So the Aulani points didn't scare me away. Plus as was said before I believe by CapAmer, I will never book a Hawaii vacation less than 10 or 11 months out but often times I can book SSR well after the 7 month mark. So I'd rather have the home Advantage at Aulani.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DVCBeachBum said:


> So are you using Aulani as SAP? I’ve read all the advice not to buy beach resorts because of the MF but Aulani seems low and has been around for a bit now. I’m curious why people don’t collect these as SAP- or do they? What am I missing?


The big knock on Aulani is that you can't get ANY resort at WDW at 11 months. If you have Saratoga SAP, you can book Saratoga at 11 months to guarantee yourself somewhere to stay, and then switch at 7 months to something different. With Aulani, you can't book anything at all until 7 months and if there's no availability at that time, you have no backup plan.


----------



## MRLegg

MRLegg---$130-$39000-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 300/23-Seller paid closing- sent 4/11, taken 5/17


----------



## The_MT

A 160pt AKV seller agreed to my offer of $135 per point with seller paying dues for the 160 2021 and 160 2022 points and we signed everything, but it’s been 3 days and after thinking about it nonstop I have decided to cancel. I already have my 100pt AKV international seller contract in review with Disney and I really want Disneyland Tower or VGC. It pains me to walk away from a loaded contract but Disney was probably going to take it in ROFR anyway


----------



## wdw4rfam

Sandisw said:


> I actually think it’s the opposite.   They won’t want them because they won’t tie to the new tower.   Amazing how no matter what they do can make the case either way!


We were just talking about this exact thing this morning. My husband making points why disney not buying ROFR could mean it’s going to be the same association and me making points why it makes perfect sense why it does not. We just sent one off to ROFR and personally, I hope they separate them. We love the all studios now- it’s our favorite resort. I bought there for the 11 month window to secure a studio when I want. I have zero interest in that tower and don’t want to complete with even more people to get them at the 11 month window since we have learned that most people buy with the intent of securing studios. Just my take on it, I know most people are hoping they are put together


----------



## dlam32

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I plan to go to Aulani so they technically aren't SAP by definition but they are definitely the cheapest points that I own so I will treat them often times as SAP. Aulani has one of the higher MF at $8.67 (not subsidized), only Hilton Head, Vero Beach, and OKW have a higher MF.  But I also own Riviera direct which is only 30 cents per point cheaper in MF but was $76 per point more expensive in purchase.  There is a lot of info out there why you should buy SSR, Poly, BLT, or VGF for SAP.  For me, I have home resort at Riviera and Beach Club already and plan to add Poly2.  So the Aulani points didn't scare me away. Plus as was said before I believe by CapAmer, I will never book a Hawaii vacation less than 10 or 11 months out but often times I can book SSR well after the 7 month mark. So I'd rather have the home Advantage at Aulani.


Totally agree. The key to using Aulani as SAP is to also own somewhere at WDW. If you go at low time and don't need just studios, owning Aulani can be cost effective.


----------



## Sandisw

wdw4rfam said:


> We were just talking about this exact thing this morning. My husband making points why disney not buying ROFR could mean it’s going to be the same association and me making points why it makes perfect sense why it does not. We just sent one off to ROFR and personally, I hope they separate them. We love the all studios now- it’s our favorite resort. I bought there for the 11 month window to secure a studio when I want. I have zero interest in that tower and don’t want to complete with even more people to get them at the 11 month window since we have learned that most people buy with the intent of securing studios. Just my take on it, I know most people are hoping they are put together



I want it different but for the opposite. I am not a fan of the current PVB but the tower is my kind of place!


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> I want it different but for the opposite. I am not a fan of the current PVB but the tower is my kind of place!


Same.. I’d much rather have a 2 bedroom unit than two studios for my family.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> Same.. I’d much rather have a 2 bedroom unit than two studios for my family.


Yeah me too, but a 2 bedroom is usually priced like 3 studios.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah me too, but a 2 bedroom is usually priced like 3 studios.


But worth every point!
Which is why I’m always looking for more (cheap) points.


----------



## Sunnyore

Sandisw said:


> I can tell you that SV rooms at both RIV  and VGF were not available for the datas I wanted to within that timeframe.
> 
> I wanted to use SSR points to book an extra room of that size to match my 1 bedroom stay at those two in case I got extra people to join.
> 
> Now, resort studios were there but don’t want those.  So, I do think for someone who has no real preference at 7 months or can accept the easier ones, then it’s a good strategy to save money.
> 
> But you really have to be extremely flexible, travel at less busy times and be willing to potentially split stay.


I thought I was all of those things (flexible, off season and ok with split stays) when I bought my first contract at SSR and now here I am buying at all my fave resorts.  I learned quickly that I hate to rely on Disney transportation so location is so important to me. I just had an awful experience at Riviera with the skyliner having issues for 2 out of the 3 nights this last visit and now I don’t even want to stay a skyliner hotel if I could help it.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Einstein509 said:


> Do you mean in the current association?  If they are not taking PVB in ROFR, it makes me think that it will be included in that they don't want more points to sell once Poly 2 is up for sale.  There's a whole thread on this here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/poly-expansion-watch.3875840/page-13#post-64048125


I don't think they will include it in the current association so they are letting people buy it up at whatever price it sits right now.  Then when the new Poly 2 is up, they will sell it direct at a higher price, and once poly 1 becomes stale, they will start snatching it up at a discount.  Turn around and resell it as direct, and you got yourself a profit.


----------



## StoweFoSho

StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10

Add-on-itis hit and I started searching for more points. Was going to go for some SSR sleep around points, but offered what I thought was a lower offer on this 130 point Poly contract that was almost the same total price. I figure that adding points at a resort where I actually want to use them is a better justification than just SAP. 

The other justification is that I have three kids so I need three contracts, right?


----------



## Einstein509

Sunnyore said:


> I thought I was all of those things (flexible, off season and ok with split stays) when I bought my first contract at SSR and now here I am buying at all my fave resorts.  I learned quickly that I hate to rely on Disney transportation so location is so important to me. I just had an awful experience at Riviera with the skyliner having issues for 2 out of the 3 nights this last visit and now I don’t even want to stay a skyliner hotel if I could help it.


This is my thinking exactly.  Not a fan of Disney transportation.  That's why we own at resorts you can walk to at least 3 out of 4 parks.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Einstein509 said:


> This is my thinking exactly.  Not a fan of Disney transportation.  That's why we own at resorts you can walk to at least 3 out of 4 parks.


Another reason we are really looking forward to VGC. I think it will spoil us for visits to other theme park resorts


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> I thought I was all of those things (flexible, off season and ok with split stays) when I bought my first contract at SSR and now here I am buying at all my fave resorts.  I learned quickly that I hate to rely on Disney transportation so location is so important to me. I just had an awful experience at Riviera with the skyliner having issues for 2 out of the 3 nights this last visit and now I don’t even want to stay a skyliner hotel if I could help it.


Skyliner resorts are not ideal between June and October due to daily thunderstorms. We owned and loved resorts where we can take bus #11, AKA our two legs.


----------



## Slow&Steady

Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8


----------



## wdw4rfam

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I don't think they will include it in the current association so they are letting people buy it up at whatever price it sits right now.  Then when the new Poly 2 is up, they will sell it direct at a higher price, and once poly 1 becomes stale, they will start snatching it up at a discount.  Turn around and resell it as direct, and you got yourself a profit.


I hope you are right. I love my poly the way it is and want nothing to do with the new tower This makes the most sense to me. Especially since they are selling poly direct at like $250 and letting them slip through ROFR in the $150’s. This is making me think that they know people aren’t going to want it once they announce it so they aren’t buying any more. If they were going to make them all one, they would buy and just wait.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Skyliner resorts are not ideal between June and October due to dairy thunderstorms. We owned and loved resorts where we can take bus #11, AKA our two legs.


Me too! But it doesn’t explain why we both own CCV. Btw, I would love dairy thunderstorms


----------



## Stargazer65

Chia1974 said:


> Skyliner resorts are not ideal between June and October due to dairy thunderstorms. We owned and loved resorts where we can take bus #11, AKA our two legs.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Me too! But it doesn’t explain why we both own CCV. Btw, I would love dairy thunderstorms


Omg, gotta love autocorrect


----------



## Chia1974

Stargazer65 said:


> View attachment 675729


I’m dying


----------



## Sunnyore

NVDISFamily said:


> Another reason we are really looking forward to VGC. I think it will spoil us for visits to other theme park resorts


The last time I stayed at VGC I went back to my room to chill or drop things off like 4 times in a day.. because you can


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> Skyliner resorts are not ideal between June and October due to daily thunderstorms. We owned and loved resorts where we can take bus #11, AKA our two legs.


My trip was beginning of May so I foolishly thought I'd be safe. Weather was fine all day and it was fine when I entered the American Adventure and came out to a freak thunderstorm. I got so many steps in going between International Gateway and front of the park multiple times that weekend. This was when I also just learned there's no bus to Riviera if the skyliner is running. Asked if there is a way to check if the skyliner is running on the app.. you can't. My tower room was great with amazing views of both Epcot and MK fireworks, but with unreliable transportation my prime location resorts are looking more and more valuable to me.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Skyliner resorts are not ideal between June and October due to daily thunderstorms. We owned and loved resorts where we can take bus #11, AKA our two legs.


This is one of the reasons I won’t buy at Riviera. It’s a gorgeous resort, but I can’t walk to any parks and it’s got an expensive point chart.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

LadybugsMum said:


> This is one of the reasons I won’t buy at Riviera. It’s a gorgeous resort, but I can’t walk to any parks and it’s got an expensive point chart.


I think this is the way I'm the least like the typical DVC owner. A day in the parks is already like 10 miles of walking. I have no desire to walk MORE to get back to my resort. I'm happy to plop myself into an ice cold bus for 20 minutes.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is the way I'm the least like the typical DVC owner. A day in the parks is already like 10 miles of walking. I have no desire to walk MORE to get back to my resort. I'm happy to plop myself into an ice cold bus for 20 minutes.


It’s the waiting for the bus. If my feet are going to hurt (and they do a lot) then I want to be moving and not standing still which makes them hurt so much more.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> This is one of the reasons I won’t buy at Riviera. It’s a gorgeous resort, but I can’t walk to any parks and it’s got an expensive point chart.


You took the word right out of my mouth. Nothing beats seeing the massive lines at park closing(MK HS, and Epcot) and you just slowly strolling back to your prime location home resort.

I wasn’t going to buy BWV because of 2042 but that 9-points studio and 10ish minute walk to 2 parks, I was sold!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> You took the word right out of my mouth. Nothing beats seeing the massive lines at park closing(MK HS, and Epcot) and you just slowly strolling back to your prime location home resort.
> 
> I wasn’t going to buy BWV because of 2042 but that 9-points studio and 10ish minute walk to 2 parks, I was sold!


That’s also why I went with BWV even though it has a 2042 expiration. If I decide not to go a year, I can rent out the points.


----------



## Theta

Come on people, this is the ROFR thread.

Most of us are coming here to read what is getting passed or taken by Disney through ROFR.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Theta said:


> Come on people, this is the ROFR thread.
> 
> Most of us are coming here to read what is getting passed or taken by Disney through ROFR.


Captain, do you not have anything to say to this?….


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> You took the word right out of my mouth. Nothing beats seeing the massive lines at park closing(MK HS, and Epcot) and you just slowly strolling back to your prime location home resort.
> 
> I wasn’t going to buy BWV because of 2042 but that 9-points studio and 10ish minute walk to 2 parks, I was sold!


Stop it! I really can’t buy Beach Club right now. For my marriage sakes!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Stop it! I really can’t buy Beach Club right now. For my marriage sakes!


The bloodbath is over, I think you are safe to lowball or you can try an international seller. I’m sure your wife likes BCV, too.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Theta said:


> Come on people, this is the ROFR thread.
> 
> Most of us are coming here to read what is getting passed or taken by Disney through ROFR.





HIRyeDVC said:


> Captain, do you not have anything to say to this?….


In general, DISboards are moderated more heavily than my liking. I think there's value in wandering off-topic and digressions that flow naturally from conversation. Unlike much of the website, which has strict "stick to the OP" enforcement, @pangyal and @Sandisw have struck the perfect balance here. I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that this thread is the best source of DVC information in the world. People come here looking for answers that have real life consequences for their families. Time after time, newbies (and I'm including myself) come to this thread to tell us how much they've learned just by observing us joke, tease, and argue with each other. I think it would be a mistake to try to rein it in. 

The OP is kept up to date for those who just want the facts.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I did want to put in my two cents' worth (which is like $0.0050 or something if I want to convert it to USD) re: International sellers. While it is definitely more rare to see these taken, they DO get taken. I'd just hate for anyone to get super excited about what a broker might have convinced them is a slam dunk, only to have it bought back...all I'm trying to say is that it's more realistic to say that International contracts _rarely_ get bought back. I have a few years' worth of ROFR threads that would negate what some of these brokers are passing on as sales tactics, and I'm not happy about the way that some brokers are presenting these.

*climbs down from soapbox*


----------



## NVDISFamily

Theta said:


> Come on people, this is the ROFR thread.
> 
> Most of us are coming here to read what is getting passed or taken by Disney through ROFR.


I've sometimes also worried that we were making life harder for pangayal to go through the posts and organize the data at the start of the thread too. I've seen pangayal also jump in and comment and/or like conversations that were part of the off-topic madness in this thread and that gave me some comfort as I hope they are enjoying the chatter. I think the reason that this thread is the best and there is so much off topic conversations is just the fact that it's popular and has the momentum. I also try and stalk the threads for the resorts I'm interested in but find more relevant info here.

As a person new to the world of DVC I'd say Pete's YouTube channel and this thread were my best sources of info to help me make the decision to join/purchase. I love the conversations as the forum tends to be more focused on WDW and that that helps me as I'd like to get something over there and know so little about it.

Going to have to steal from Portland or Austin and say.... Keep the ROFR Thread Weird!


----------



## Sunnyore

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I did want to put in my two cents' worth (which is like $0.0050 or something if I want to convert it to USD) re: International sellers. While it is definitely more rare to see these taken, they DO get taken. I'd just hate for anyone to get super excited about what a broker might have convinced them is a slam dunk, only to have it bought back...all I'm trying to say is that it's more realistic to say that International contracts _rarely_ get bought back. I have a few years' worth of ROFR threads that would negate what some of these brokers are passing on as sales tactics, and I'm not happy about the way that some brokers are presenting these.
> 
> *climbs down from soapbox*


Oh yes! I was around for when an international seller contract got taken and we were all super shocked. It wasn’t even that long ago since I’m a newest member. Still a really safe bet but not guaranteed. They like to keep us on our toes.


----------



## BamaGuy44

LadybugsMum said:


> It’s the waiting for the bus. If my feet are going to hurt (and they do a lot) then I want to be moving and not standing still which makes them hurt so much more.


Exactly. And then maybe you’ll be standing another 20 minutes on the bus if it’s full.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

NVDISFamily said:


> I've sometimes also worried that we were making life harder for pangayal to go through the posts and organize the data at the start of the thread too. I've seen pangayal also jump in and comment and/or like conversations that were part of the off-topic madness in this thread and that gave me some comfort as I hope they are enjoying the chatter. I think the reason that this thread is the best and there is so much off topic conversations is just the fact that it's popular and has the momentum. I also try and stalk the threads for the resorts I'm interested in but find more relevant info here.
> 
> As a person new to the world of DVC I'd say Pete's YouTube channel and this thread were my best sources of info to help me make the decision to join/purchase. I love the conversations as the forum tends to be more focused on WDW and that that helps me as I'd like to get something over there and know so little about it.
> 
> Going to have to steal from Portland or Austin and say.... Keep the ROFR Thread Weird!


I’m one of those new people learning more from the banter. I do go to the original post to see the updated offers.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that this thread is the best source of DVC information in the world


This 100%. I'm currently browsing some of the FB groups where a broker is suggesting that resale points could be used for future resorts. Like what?? Also seeing admins on FB blocking or deleting posts if there's so much as a mention of another broker that's not the group's sponsor. Glad this thread exists, but my wallet sure isn't!


----------



## pangyal

NVDISFamily said:


> I've sometimes also worried that we were making life harder for pangayal to go through the posts and organize the data at the start of the thread too. I've seen pangayal also jump in and comment and/or like conversations that were part of the off-topic madness in this thread and that gave me some comfort as I hope they are enjoying the chatter. I think the reason that this thread is the best and there is so much off topic conversations is just the fact that it's popular and has the momentum. I also try and stalk the threads for the resorts I'm interested in but find more relevant info here.
> 
> As a person new to the world of DVC I'd say Pete's YouTube channel and this thread were my best sources of info to help me make the decision to join/purchase. I love the conversations as the forum tends to be more focused on WDW and that that helps me as I'd like to get something over there and know so little about it.
> 
> Going to have to steal from Portland or Austin and say.... Keep the ROFR Thread Weird!


Lol, I love to hear this!!! I try to keep it on track, but as it was said…those looking for raw data can check page 1, and everyone else…it’s mostly fair game! Though, there are often fantastic resources that are more drilled-down for specific topics, like the awesome Closing Time thread, so sometimes it just makes more sense to move a conversation to one of those threads .

I love the chatter and end up going down some fascinating rabbit holes with some posts, but in all honesty there is a fine line to walk between keeping the thread very objective and factual (I.e., ROFR data only) and total digressions…I’m happy if we can achieve a happy medium !

And no worries about derailing making it harder for me to update, if I’m super busy I just skim all of the posts from the week for strings and add those. So it doesn’t bother me if there are other conversations happening and I honestly love them .


----------



## Jenglish13

pangyal said:


> Lol, I love to hear this!!! I try to keep it on track, but as it was said…those looking for raw data can check page 1, and everyone else…it’s mostly fair game! Though, there are often fantastic resources that are more drilled-down for specific topics, like the awesome Closing Time thread, so sometimes it just makes more sense to move a conversation to one of those threads .
> 
> I love the chatter and end up going down some fascinating rabbit holes with some posts, but in all honesty there is a fine line to walk between keeping the thread very objective and factual (I.e., ROFR data only) and total digressions…I’m happy if we can achieve a happy medium !
> 
> And no worries about derailing making it harder for me to update, if I’m super busy I just skim all of the posts from the week for strings and add those. So it doesn’t bother me if there are other conversations happening and I honestly love them .


Come for the ROFR info, stay for the banter!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

pangyal said:


> Lol, I love to hear this!!! I try to keep it on track, but as it was said…those looking for raw data can check page 1, and everyone else…it’s mostly fair game! Though, there are often fantastic resources that are more drilled-down for specific topics, like the awesome Closing Time thread, so sometimes it just makes more sense to move a conversation to one of those threads .
> 
> I love the chatter and end up going down some fascinating rabbit holes with some posts, but in all honesty there is a fine line to walk between keeping the thread very objective and factual (I.e., ROFR data only) and total digressions…I’m happy if we can achieve a happy medium !
> 
> And no worries about derailing making it harder for me to update, if I’m super busy I just skim all of the posts from the week for strings and add those. So it doesn’t bother me if there are other conversations happening and I honestly love them .



I wonder if it would make it easier or more difficult for you if people added color-coded text to their strings: 
Green for waived ROFR
Red for taken  
Yellow for Waiting/Just Sent 

I know it's already sometimes a challenge for the basic format to be correct.


----------



## The_MT

I’m pretty new and I love this thread! The ROFR waiting period is torturously long so the daily banter and nuggets of info are a big help for getting through the wait!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think this is the way I'm the least like the typical DVC owner. A day in the parks is already like 10 miles of walking. I have no desire to walk MORE to get back to my resort. I'm happy to plop myself into an ice cold bus for 20 minutes.


----------



## Mexacajun

Wait this is a thread about ROFR??


----------



## Stargazer65

Good morning all, happy Monday!  I was thinking about putting in another offer for Disney to buy this week.  What do you think...BLT, or SSR again?


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> Good morning all, happy Monday!  I was thinking about putting in another offer for Disney to buy this week.  What do you think...BLT, or SSR again?


 Since deals for SSR are not like the used to be...unless you want to see if you can sneak one by...I'd go with BLT.


----------



## hglenn

Stargazer65 said:


> Good morning all, happy Monday!  I was thinking about putting in another offer for Disney to buy this week.  What do you think...BLT, or SSR again?


I agree with @Sandisw.  SSR seems to be a hot take for DVD right now, making the guaranteed pass price too close to more appealing resorts.  I'm assuming you actually want to stay BLT?


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> I agree with @Sandisw.  SSR seems to be a hot take for DVD right now, making the guaranteed pass price too close to more appealing resorts.  I'm assuming you actually want to stay BLT?


I would agree here, if BLT is your jam and you want it for location, go with that. The cost difference is not very large atm. I will say that I think BLT will need a refresh soon. It is rather dark in the rooms and feels dated to me. The pool area feels very dull and just like a concrete creation. I think BLT is an awesome location with access to good dining at contemporary but the rooms and pool aren’t my fav. I do believe that once they decide to do a hard refurb, it will be amazing.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> I would agree here, if BLT is your jam and you want it for location, go with that. The cost difference is not very large atm. I will say that I think BLT will need a refresh soon. It is rather dark in the rooms and feels dated to me. The pool area feels very dull and just like a concrete creation. I think BLT is an awesome location with access to good dining at contemporary but the rooms and pool aren’t my fav. I do believe that once they decide to do a hard refurb, it will be amazing.


I think just like SSR, prices will rise once BLT is refurbished. Besides being at the most prime location, the villas have great bones. One and two bedroom have an extra bathroom and they are on the larger side.


----------



## Stargazer65

hglenn said:


> I'm assuming you actually want to stay BLT?



BLT is my primary home resort, SSR and BRV are my secondary.  I stay there often.  I just would like to add some more points to what I have.


----------



## Einstein509

Stargazer65 said:


> Good morning all, happy Monday!  I was thinking about putting in another offer for Disney to buy this week.  What do you think...BLT, or SSR again?


BLT is my jam.  Nothing beats two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom villas.  The ability to walk to MK and get on the monorail loop for the other resorts/restaurants is great.  Sure you can walk to DS from SSR, but SSR is not great if you're a park person/family.

Really hoping they do something cool with the pool area at BLT, that is one let down.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Since deals for SSR are not like the used to be...unless you want to see if you can sneak one by...I'd go with BLT.


I hear and obey...


----------



## Einstein509

BamaGuy44 said:


> Exactly. And then maybe you’ll be standing another 20 minutes on the bus if it’s full.


I don't know how many times we've seen a bus pull away as we were approaching or were told it's full and had to wait for another one.  No kidding, sometimes it's taken 45 minutes to 1 hour just to get on one.  Then the standing bus ride with a bunch of sweaty/stinky people while holding a stroller, merch bags, kids, etc...

Not fun.  I'll walk.


----------



## Chia1974

Einstein509 said:


> I don't know how many times we've seen a bus pull away as we were approaching or were told it's full and had to wait for another one.  No kidding, sometimes it's taken 45 minutes to 1 hour just to get on one.  Then the standing bus ride with a bunch of sweaty/stinky people while holding a stroller, merch bags, kids, etc...
> 
> Not fun.  I'll walk.


Some people choose space, they commute to work and some choose to cut the two hour in the am and pm. There’s something for everyone!


----------



## dlam32

Stargazer65 said:


> I hear and obey...


Between SSR and BLT, I definitely agree with BLT. Poly or GVF probably the best value for overall SAP and superior home point locales with SSR take-backs at the current ROFR floor.


----------



## Leight19

Stargazer65 said:


> Good morning all, happy Monday!  I was thinking about putting in another offer for Disney to buy this week.  What do you think...BLT, or SSR again?


My vote is for ssr because mathematically I can’t see how they keep buying back so much more then theyre selling. They have to stop at some point and the more people force them to buy the sooner they stop and I can get akv lol.


----------



## Stargazer65

Leight19 said:


> My vote is for ssr because mathematically I can’t see how they keep buying back so much more then theyre selling. They have to stop at some point and the more people force them to buy the sooner they stop and I can get akv lol.


I hear you and I still want to add on more SSR points eventually, but after getting a 145 dollar small SSR contract taken, I think I'm ready to try BLT this time.  Unfortunately, both resorts I want to add points to are getting taken hard right now.


----------



## Ginamarie

JoeDisney247365 said:


> View attachment 675839





Stargazer65 said:


> I hear you and I still want to add on more SSR points eventually, but after getting a 145 dollar small SSR contract taken, I think I'm ready to try BLT this time.  Unfortunately, both resorts I want to add points to are getting taken hard right now.


There are some great deals on BLT contracts right now too. I’m not in a rush for points and temped to bid and see what happens but my party pooper husband wants to wait.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> There are some great deals on BLT contracts right now too. I’m not in a rush for points and temped to bid and see what happens but my party pooper husband wants to wait.


wait for what?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> wait for what?


Maybe he needs his stonks to recover.

My god, if we crash and burn into this recession as hard as it looks like we're going to, points are going to go on. sale.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe he needs his stonks to recover.
> 
> My god, if we crash and burn into this recession as hard as it looks like we're going to, points are going to go on. sale.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> In general, DISboards are moderated more heavily than my liking. I think there's value in wandering off-topic and digressions that flow naturally from conversation. Unlike much of the website, which has strict "stick to the OP" enforcement, @pangyal and @Sandisw have struck the perfect balance here. I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that this thread is the best source of DVC information in the world. People come here looking for answers that have real life consequences for their families. Time after time, newbies (and I'm including myself) come to this thread to tell us how much they've learned just by observing us joke, tease, and argue with each other. I think it would be a mistake to try to rein it in.
> 
> The OP is kept up to date for those who just want the facts.


Well said.


----------



## geargrinder

geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Maybe he needs his stonks to recover.
> 
> My god, if we crash and burn into this recession as hard as it looks like we're going to, points are going to go on. sale.



I do wonder if I should have just held out and waited a few more months to see how bad things get before buying the VGC stuff but the kids are only going to be this age for X more years and I think I got a good deal compared to what the VGC market looked like a few months ago. I might just wait on my direct purchase to see if they do a fire sale on anything in the coming years as I don’t really need more points 

I do fear that when it starts getting bad that the feds will just drop us back down to 0% rates and start printing and handing out free cash like candy to really YOLO the market for as long as they can. This will likely crush the lower income people the most but can cause a rise in assets for those who have them. So who knows what will/can happen in the coming months with DVC. I will agree that the buyers market is trending more that way but I do fear another spike in prices if the money printer goes into 11 and get’s stuck there for some time……


----------



## Chia1974

I just saw on DFB Poly spirit of aloha demolition has begun. It’s really coming!


----------



## Stargazer65

If you want a contract, you may as well get it if you can afford it. We can speculate about the economy and stock prices, but in the end "no one knows nothing". No one except @CaptainAmerica that is. He promised to tell us when the market hits bottom.


----------



## Chia1974

Stargazer65 said:


> If you want a contract, you may as well get it if you can afford it. We can speculate about the economy and stock prices, but in the end "no one knows nothing". No one except @CaptainAmerica that is. He promised to tell us when the market hits bottom.


Shopping for Poly for sub $140 and maybe RIV for sub $110.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> I do wonder if I should have just held out and waited a few more months to see how bad things get before buying the VGC stuff but the kids are only going to be this age for X more years and I think I got a good deal compared to what the VGC market looked like a few months ago. I might just wait on my direct purchase to see if they do a fire sale on anything in the coming years as I don’t really need more points
> 
> I do fear that when it starts getting bad that the feds will just drop us back down to 0% rates and start printing and handing out free cash like candy to really YOLO the market for as long as they can. This will likely crush the lower income people the most but can cause a rise in assets for those who have them. So who knows what will/can happen in the coming months with DVC. I will agree that the buyers market is trending more that way but I do fear another spike in prices if the money printer goes into 11 and get’s stuck there for some time……


I don't think a recession will impact the price of VGC as much as an influx of 5-6 million new points that's coming at VDH.  Don't get me wrong.  In the long scheme of things, most people will prefer to stay at VGC.  But the overall value of VGC has to take a hit because of the influx of 600% more inventory in Anaheim that was not available in the past.

WRT to the interest rate, why do you think the fed will bring it back to zero?  As far as I can tell, I don't think there will be a reprieve from inflation anytime soon and raising interest rate is just about the only tool in the bag for the fed to counter it.  I'm not sure what's more scary.  A recession/depression or hyper inflation.


----------



## PolynesianPip

PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12


----------



## PolynesianPip

We're *so* excited to have our first contract submitted for ROFR! We have been tossing around the idea of becoming DVC members for a while-- former Cast Member-- and we finally decided to go for it. I feel like we ended up with a pretty good deal so I'm pleased! We *love* the Polynesian and want it to be our home. I know there are lots of questions about the new tower at PVB but it doesn't really impact us too much, honestly.

We feel like the studios at the Poly meet our needs and we love them. Fingers crossed we'll be welcomed home soon!


----------



## varyth

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don't think a recession will impact the price of VGC as much as an influx of 5-6 million new points that's coming at VDH.  Don't get me wrong.  In the long scheme of things, most people will prefer to stay at VGC.  But the overall value of VGC has to take a hit because of the influx of 600% more inventory in Anaheim that was not available in the past.


I'm in the camp of wanting to buy VGC resale eventually, but holding out with the hope that VDH will exert some downward pressure.


----------



## pks_domer

Chia1974 said:


> Shopping for Poly for sub $140 and maybe RIV for sub $110.


I think there was a $140 Poly that made it through a few months ago...


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> WRT to the interest rate, why do you think the fed will bring it back to zero?  As far as I can tell, I don't think there will be a reprieve from inflation anytime soon and raising interest rate is just about the only tool in the bag for the fed to counter it.  I'm not sure what's more scary.  A recession/depression or hyper inflation.



I don’t hope they will do this, but I see it as another way to try and juice the economy and at this point it feels like the powers that be are taking a see if it sticks to the wall approach to try and fix/save the economy. It’s been the favorite way to pump the economy for almost my entire life so why would they stop now is kind of how I’m thinking. Agree that we have two potential bad ways out of this madness and either could happen.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

varyth said:


> I'm in the camp of wanting to buy VGC resale eventually, but holding out with the hope that VDH will exert some downward pressure.


You guys need to get some Cast Member friends.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> You guys need to get some Cast Member friends.


I have to ask why?


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

NVDISFamily said:


> I do wonder if I should have just held out and waited a few more months to see how bad things get before buying the VGC stuff but the kids are only going to be this age for X more years and I think I got a good deal compared to what the VGC market looked like a few months ago. I might just wait on my direct purchase to see if they do a fire sale on anything in the coming years as I don’t really need more points
> 
> I do fear that when it starts getting bad that the feds will just drop us back down to 0% rates and start printing and handing out free cash like candy to really YOLO the market for as long as they can. This will likely crush the lower income people the most but can cause a rise in assets for those who have them. So who knows what will/can happen in the coming months with DVC. I will agree that the buyers market is trending more that way but I do fear another spike in prices if the money printer goes into 11 and get’s stuck there for some time……


W/r/t the Fed the “Fed Put” (ie where they would step in to try to stabilize markets) is a lot farther away now given what is happening with inflation. We just had an 8.6% print on CPI and long term inflation expectations (something they care about A LOT) are dangerously close to becoming unanchored. What that means is that the Fed - and ECB but for slightly different reasons - are probably going to have to become more aggressive not less aggressive in fighting inflation even if that means putting us into a mild recession.

What that means for resale prices and ROFR I’ll leave to someone else to figure out.


----------



## badeacon

Chia1974 said:


> I just saw on DFB Poly spirit of aloha demolition has begun. It’s really coming!


"Reflections "says do not jump to conclusions!!


----------



## flute38

flute38 said:


> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18 taken 6/13


Just updated.  It may have been taken a few days earlier but I only found out today.  New offer already made.  Will post when it gets sent to ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> wait for what?


Paying off other things first. Can you imagine any expenses more important than DVC points though? Lol.


----------



## NVDISFamily

varyth said:


> I'm in the camp of wanting to buy VGC resale eventually, but holding out with the hope that VDH will exert some downward pressure.





HIRyeDVC said:


> But the overall value of VGC has to take a hit because of the influx of 600% more inventory in Anaheim that was not available in the past.



I think that families focused on studio stays would be very pressured to sell VGC and buy VDH and I would encourage them to realize their gains and do this as there will likely be so much better availability as studios gain by a huge % plus there are PODs for couples trips or solo stays. When you go to 1BR or larger units it's not a big increase of inventory and this will make it less attractive for those looking to book those nicer rooms for their stays. I'm in the would like 1BR or 2BR for most trips and this was a big factor in tilting towards VGC for our family.

I do hope this makes studio stays a bit less of a madhouse at VGC as there will be less pressure on the system. Overall I think both resorts will be awesome for years to come.


VGCVDHPercent IncreaseSmall Rooms (Studio and POD)23​309​1343%​1BR23​19​83%​2BR23​20​87%​GV2​2​100%​


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> I think that families focused on studio stays would be very pressured to sell VGC and buy VDH and I would encourage them to realize their gains and do this as there will likely be so much better availability as studios gain by a huge % plus there are PODs for couples trips or solo stays. When you go to 1BR or larger units it's not a big increase of inventory and this will make it less attractive for those looking to book those nicer rooms for their stays. I'm in the would like 1BR or 2BR for most trips and this was a big factor in tilting towards VGC for our family.
> 
> I do hope this makes studio stays a bit less of a madhouse at VGC as there will be less pressure on the system. Overall I think both resorts will be awesome for years to come.
> 
> 
> VGCVDHPercent IncreaseSmall Rooms (Studio and POD)23​309​1343%​1BR23​19​83%​2BR23​20​87%​GV2​2​100%​


Oh, you're preaching to the choir.  I completely agree with your sentiment about the pressure for studios.  I was just commenting on overall demand of the resort as opposed to specific room types.  As a lover of the bigger room layouts at VGC, I couldn't agree with you more that VGC will reign supreme.  But the high points chart for those rooms is a prohibiting factor.  When I bought VGC, I thought I was going to stay in 1BRs most of the time.  But what I found myself doing was booking studios more often than not to stretch out my points because my children are still small and we prefer going 2-3 times a year.   I think Disney got it right though with all these new studios.  Most people only need a 2-4 night stay at DLR.  We on the other hand stay 7-10 days because we're coming from Hawaii and we want to make our plane tickets worth it.  I agree with you that both resorts will be awesome.  My plan is to buy a small-ish VDH contract so that I can do split stays.  Start at VDH studio for the first 3 nights and finish with a 5-6 night VGC 1BR stay.  Even better would be if VDH did NOT have resale restrictions so I can use my SAP to stay there.  But I know that's just wishful thinking.  Besides, 7 month availability at VDH will probably be rough like VGC.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> we're coming from Hawaii



Aloah from the 9th island!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Aloah from the 9th island!


we love the 9th island!!


----------



## Royal Consort

varyth said:


> I'm in the camp of wanting to buy VGC resale eventually, but holding out with the hope that VDH will exert some downward pressure.


I don't know how much pressure there will be. I fully expect the price of VGC to reduce somewhat but it won't be competitive with VDH. It will remain comparatively high. There is a value associated with VGC being the only game in town, but there's value with it being the flagship. The villas are just so small that unless you're an owner, you're unlikely to stay there. I don't see how that would change. VDH just won't have the amenities that Grand Californian has.

Be mindful that VGC will also undergo a full refurb one year after VDH opens.

Your comment even implies you prefer VGC to VDH and I think a lot of people would share that sentiment maintaining its strong resale potential.

The lack of studio balconies and poor views ruled me out of VDH. I had even put the cash aside with the intention of buying. I don't think they're going to be equivalent products. I can foresee VGC owners adding on at VDH, but selling a better resort to buy a less superior one? Not convinced.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Most people only need a 2-4 night stay at DLR.


Which makes me very curious to see what sales look like. The general consensus seems to be that the resort will sell like wildfire, but part of me thinks they might struggle to move 150 point minimums. Very few people need 150 points at Disneyland.


----------



## Chia1974

https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/...jNmjXJZCbqaYoPxH6AbG1YdwGTJmJ5zYMNc&fs=e&s=cl

YOLO!
$109,995


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/...jNmjXJZCbqaYoPxH6AbG1YdwGTJmJ5zYMNc&fs=e&s=cl


What in the actual???


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> What in the actual???


That’s it! I’m renting out every single of my points for the next 6 years. And take a month off work and hire a nanny for a month.


----------



## Stargazer65

Ginamarie said:


> Paying off other things first. Can you imagine any expenses more important than DVC points though? Lol.





Chia1974 said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/...jNmjXJZCbqaYoPxH6AbG1YdwGTJmJ5zYMNc&fs=e&s=cl
> 
> YOLO!
> $109,995



If we all would cut out frivolous expenses in our daily lives like buying groceries, and heating the home, we would have more money for nice things like this.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> What in the actual???


Royal Caribbean is running "The Ultimate World Cruise" for 274 nights and it's half that price.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Chia1974 said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/...jNmjXJZCbqaYoPxH6AbG1YdwGTJmJ5zYMNc&fs=e&s=cl
> 
> YOLO!
> $109,995


And I thought that my Japan ABD 2023 trip for a family of 4 was pricey.....


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Stargazer65 said:


> If we all would cut out frivolous expenses in our daily lives like buying groceries, and heating the home, we would have more money for nice things like this.


IF only I didn't have a wife and kids...I'd be all over this trip...


----------



## pamkat1820

pamkat1820-$134-$8040-60-SSR-April-00/21, 30/22, 60/23- Sent 6/14

Fingers Crossed!! I have a gut feeling this one is going to be taken!


----------



## CalOilerGurl

CalOilerGurl said:


> Still waiting and.... I have a bad feeling about this...
> 
> 
> CalOilerGurl---$125-$8087-60-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 30/23, 60/24- sent 5/11





CalOilerGurl---$125-$8087-60-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 30/23, 60/24- sent 5/11, taken 6/10


----------



## FS1

Round 2, still not in a hurry…

FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l Seller- sent 6/13


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

flute38 said:


> Just updated.  It may have been taken a few days earlier but I only found out today.  New offer already made.  Will post when it gets sent to ROFR.


Dislike!! I’m awaiting ROFR on a $139 AKV also.  Have been seeing lower prices lately and thinking mine would slip by.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Chia1974 said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/...jNmjXJZCbqaYoPxH6AbG1YdwGTJmJ5zYMNc&fs=e&s=cl
> 
> YOLO!
> $109,995


Yikes! Sounds fun but I'd have to dip into my trust fund or sell one of my guest houses for that one


----------



## lmslovesdisney

Hi all!! New to this board and so excited for my first DVC purchase! Have a good feeling it won't be the last. Fingers crossed they go through. We are AP holders and love all things Disney!

You all have me scared about what will happen with the new PVB building but hoping we will get to book those when available!

Seller offered to pay all closing fees!

 lmslovesdisney---$153-$30474-190-PVB-Feb-2/21, 190/22, 190/23, 190/24-seller offered to pay closing costs- sent 5/26

lmslovesdisney---$153-$8019-50-PVB-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller offered to pay closing costs- sent 5/26


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> You must have been reading my mind! I was thinking about re-listing my contract this morning. I took my contract down because I was seeing no action and figured out I would need the points for a 2023 trip. Now that it is stripped, where should one list? At $140/pt it will probably sit but maximized chances of passing. At $125/pt unlikely to pass but may be more likely to move. Where would you list if you were selling SSR today?


You will get your money no matter who buys it. Depends on how many points are on the contract but I’d listed at $137ish.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> You must have been reading my mind! I was thinking about re-listing my contract this morning. I took my contract down because I was seeing no action and figured out I would need the points for a 2023 trip. Now that it is stripped, where should one list? At $140/pt it will probably sit but maximized chances of passing. At $125/pt unlikely to pass but may be more likely to move. Where would you list if you were selling SSR today?


I'm thinking $130 via private sale to someone who knows it probably won't pass but is willing to roll the dice.  The lack of sales commission more than covers the lower sale price per point.


----------



## The_MT

FS1 said:


> Round 2, still not in a hurry…
> 
> FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l Seller- sent 6/13


Nice find!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

DKZB said:


> You must have been reading my mind! I was thinking about re-listing my contract this morning. I took my contract down because I was seeing no action and figured out I would need the points for a 2023 trip. Now that it is stripped, where should one list? At $140/pt it will probably sit but maximized chances of passing. At $125/pt unlikely to pass but may be more likely to move. Where would you list if you were selling SSR today?


Mine were partially stripped and listed at $135 for 100pts and $133 for 210pts. They sat on the market for 4 weeks with one broker, and then I listed them with a second broker and I got an offer in 10 days. Just be prepared for the contracts to sit awhile again. I expect they'll be taken in ROFR monster, but I'll get my money either way.


----------



## Brian Noble

DKZB said:


> Where would you list if you were selling SSR today?


As a seller I’d ignore ROFR.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> I expect they'll be taken in ROFR monster, but I'll get my money either way.


From what @Sandisw posted recently, if your contract gets grabbed in ROFR, you may be waiting a good long while for that "either way" money...


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> From what @Sandisw posted recently, if your contract gets grabbed in ROFR, you may be waiting a good long while for that "either way" money...



Yup! From ROFR to funds it was 9 weeks.


----------



## DonMacGregor

christophles said:


> Buyer stated they were international whereas the seller was US based. I'm guessing the international buyer is what made it through.


But would that really matter? Once Disney decided to grab it, it the sales process would be no different than with any other US-based seller.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> From what @Sandisw posted recently, if your contract gets grabbed in ROFR, you may be waiting a good long while for that "either way" money...


I'm ok with that. It's better than the contract sitting for months with no offers.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm ok with that. It's better than the contract sitting for months with no offers.


Very true. I just wanted to note that, while there sems to be a general belief that contracts taken in ROFR mean easy and quick payouts to the seller, there seems to be some empirical data (well, ONE data point) to suggest that Disney is a slow-payer (who could EVER have thought that).


----------



## Chia1974

DonMacGregor said:


> Very true. I just wanted to note that, while there sems to be a general belief that contracts taken in ROFR mean easy and quick payouts to the seller, there seems to be some empirical data (well, ONE data point) to suggest that Disney is a slow-payer (who could EVER have thought that).


I know that experience may vary but I received the funds from Disney in 3 days flat!


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> Very true. I just wanted to note that, while there sems to be a general belief that contracts taken in ROFR mean easy and quick payouts to the seller, there seems to be some empirical data (well, ONE data point) to suggest that Disney is a slow-payer (who could EVER have thought that).


I believe the issue is that there's one person who handles the buybacks and they were out with covid for a week or two.


----------



## ambrosatb

ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14


----------



## Azndjdude

ambrosatb said:


> ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14


Wow is the ROFR moster simmering down?


----------



## pianomanzano

Azndjdude said:


> Wow is the ROFR moster simmering down?


Maybe putting it out there for bait to get more low offers it can swallow up!


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> I believe the issue is that there's one person who handles the buybacks and they were out with covid for a week or two.


Not arguing (doesn't matter to me either way), but I have to be really skeptical of that (and I definitely have read that people have been told this or led to believe it). There has to be zero chance a single person handles every ROFR buy back for Disney. That number has to be in the hundreds every month, just based on the number of buy backs posted by the forum sponsor alone. Plus, Sandi's took nine weeks to process. I could see someone falling behind and taking a couple or more weeks to catch up, but 9?


----------



## Azndjdude

pianomanzano said:


> Maybe putting it out there for bait to get more low offers it can swallow up!


That could be a reasonable reason.


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Not arguing (doesn't matter to me either way), but I have to be really skeptical of that (and I definitely have read that people have been told this or led to believe it). There has to be zero chance a single person handles every ROFR buy back for Disney. That number has to be in the hundreds every month, just based on the number of buy backs posted by the forum sponsor alone. Plus, Sandi's took nine weeks to process. I could see someone falling behind and taking a couple or more weeks to catch up, but 9?


They're buying so much, maybe they had to get a loan.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> Not arguing (doesn't matter to me either way), but I have to be really skeptical of that (and I definitely have read that people have been told this or led to believe it). There has to be zero chance a single person handles every ROFR buy back for Disney. That number has to be in the hundreds every month, just based on the number of buy backs posted by the forum sponsor alone. Plus, Sandi's took nine weeks to process. I could see someone falling behind and taking a couple or more weeks to catch up, but 9?


More likely that hers fell through the cracks, but they have been buying up a lot of contracts so they could easily get backlogged.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> More likely that hers fell through the cracks, but they have been buying up a lot of contracts so they could easily get backlogged.


176 last month reported by the forum sponsor alone.


----------



## Sandisw

Gentle reminder.  Please do not mention you will be or even considering selling and any detail as like resort, etc. . Only general questions and thoughts can be shared.   Even if you are listed with a broker already , we ask you not share that either as we do not allow For Sale and while that may not be the intent it can be viewed that way.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Not arguing (doesn't matter to me either way), but I have to be really skeptical of that (and I definitely have read that people have been told this or led to believe it). There has to be zero chance a single person handles every ROFR buy back for Disney. That number has to be in the hundreds every month, just based on the number of buy backs posted by the forum sponsor alone. Plus, Sandi's took nine weeks to process. I could see someone falling behind and taking a couple or more weeks to catch up, but 9?



From what was shared, the person was out for an extended time..like weeks..so nothing was processed..and why it took long. It was not taking that long s month prior to the reported family emergency.

Every document has a closing date so they process based on that as well. My date was May 21st. No rush to get closing to me because I if that.

And to be fair, the ROFR  letter said that they don’t send documents any earlier than 7 to 10 days prior.  So really, it was technically only 6 days behind the official timeline I was given in April.

So while I would have loved it earlier, it’s not like I expected it before May 11th at the earliest.


----------



## cruella4me64

cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19, passed 6/14

Thank you again to all the posters for your informative views!


----------



## TonyCnLV

TonyCnLV---$190-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17, passed 6/14


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> From what was shared, the person was out for an extended time..like weeks..so nothing was processed..and why it took long. It was not taking that long s month prior to the reported family emergency.
> 
> Every document has a closing date so they process based on that as well. My date was May 21st. No rush to get closing to me because I if that.
> 
> And to be fair, the ROFR  letter said that they don’t send documents any earlier than 7 to 10 days prior.  So really, it was technically only 6 days behind the official timeline I was given in April.
> 
> So while I would have loved it earlier, it’s not like I expected it before May 11th at the earliest.


Totally understand. I'm just not buying that a single, solitary individual is responsible for EVERY ROFR contract bought back by Disney. I certainly could see a diminished staff facing some slow-down, but even under "normal" circumstances, you'd be relying on that one person to process paperwork for 3 or 4 sales every single day and possibly as many as 6 or 7 per day last month. 

Any time a company with a $170B market cap tells you "there's only one person responsible for that process" red flags go up. It's a ploy insurance companies are notorious for doing all of the time. It's always on the end benefitting the customer as well, never the company. I'd bet you dollars to donuts that you'd never hear that ROFR has been completely suspended because "Bob is out this week with appendicitis".  

Regardless, it's a good thing you weren't in any hurry for your particular contract payout, and that it worked out just fine for you.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TonyCnLV said:


> TonyCnLV---$190-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17, passed 6/14





cruella4me64 said:


> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19, passed 6/14
> 
> Thank you again to all the posters for your informative views!



Looks like Bob must be out sick! Congrats to you both!

(Just kidding about Bob, I hope he's doing well.)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Random question... is this correct...?

My contract number per the DVC website doesn't match the DVC number on my deed.  Does the contract number change when sold?


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Totally understand. I'm just not buying that a single, solitary individual is responsible for EVERY ROFR contract bought back by Disney. I certainly could see a diminished staff facing some slow-down, but even under "normal" circumstances, you'd be relying on that one person to process paperwork for 3 or 4 sales every single day and possibly as many as 6 or 7 per day last month.
> 
> Any time a company with a $170B market cap tells you "there's only one person responsible for that process" red flags go up. It's a ploy insurance companies are notorious for doing all of the time. It's always on the end benefitting the customer as well, never the company. I'd bet you dollars to donuts that you'd never hear that ROFR has been completely suspended because "Bob is out this week with appendicitis".
> 
> Regardless, it's a good thing you weren't in any hurry for your particular contract payout, and that it worked out just fine for you.



I could see it as they may be in no rush to get it closed.  Processing the documents probably doesn't actually take that long so having to do 6 to 7 a day isn't that much.  But, I did want to at least share that the timeline, while long, was not that far out that what we were told when they bought back the contract.  We had just hoped to see it close earlier as we had heard that most of the time it does, and both our broker and MA confirmed they usually try to get it done faster than that.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Random question... is this correct...?
> 
> My contract number per the DVC website doesn't match the DVC number on my deed.  Does the contract number change when sold?



Yes, it can.  If you are adding it to the same UY for other contracts you have.  That is how they stay labeled .001, .002.  For example, my RIV resale contract now ends in .007 and my VGF direct ends in .008 as those are the 7th and 8th contract I have had in my December UY...the first part is all the same.  I have sold all the other contracts that I previously bought that had the .001 - .006 endings.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Yes, it can.  If you are adding it to the same UY for other contracts you have.  That is how they stay labeled .001, .002.  For example, my RIV resale contract now ends in .007 and my VGF direct ends in .008 as those are the 7th and 8th contract I have had in my December UY...the first part is all the same.  I have sold all the other contracts that I previously bought that had the .001 - .006 endings.


My base number is completely different, not just the digits after the period.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> My base number is completely different, not just the digits after the period.



My Aug UY is the same...the base number on the website is the same for both contracts...bought several years apart.  So, my contracts...I have bought and sold a lot...have always been changed to my contract base number, regardless of what it was with the other owner since I am a different owner.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

CaptainAmerica said:


> Random question... is this correct...?
> 
> My contract number per the DVC website doesn't match the DVC number on my deed.  Does the contract number change when sold?


I heard this yesterday in the DVC Fan podcast. DVC does issue a totally new contract number when it is sold. Its toward the end if you want to listen to the explanation


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I may have asked this before, but for those of you who have done a delayed closing, does Disney drag their feet (more than normal), or do they still respond in the typical 30ish days from contract signing?


----------



## The_MT

ambrosatb said:


> ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14


that's amazing, congrats! is it a US seller?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Azndjdude said:


> Wow is the ROFR moster simmering down?





The_MT said:


> that's amazing, congrats! is it a US seller?





pianomanzano said:


> Maybe putting it out there for bait to get more low offers it can swallow up!


Color me EXTRAORDINARILY skeptical that this is this user's first post ever.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I may have asked this before, but for those of you who have done a delayed closing, does Disney drag their feet (more than normal), or do they still respond in the typical 30ish days from contract signing?



RoFR has happened in normal fashion.


----------



## perchy

Do you watch specific contracts until they disappear from a site or their status visibly changes and say, "D@$#%&, I should have offered on that." 

Or is it just me? 

Someone just took "my" contract.


----------



## LadybugsMum

perchy said:


> Do you watch specific contracts until they disappear from a site or their status visibly changes and say, "D@$#%&, I should have offered on that."
> 
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Someone just took "my" contract.


I've done that several times.


----------



## The_MT

perchy said:


> Do you watch specific contracts until they disappear from a site or their status visibly changes and say, "D@$#%&, I should have offered on that."
> 
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Someone just took "my" contract.


yep! but if i hesitated then there was something about the contract that wasn't quite right for me, because i'm an impulse shopper  and i know i have 10 days to cancel so i'd rather make a quick offer so i don't lose it and then cancel if i have to


----------



## Chia1974

From what I saw last year. Buying resale at year end from October to December, sellers usually pay for dues for that year even the contract is loaded. Is that usually true?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> From what I saw last year. Buying resale at year end from October to December, sellers usually pay for dues for that year even the contract is loaded. Is that usually true?



I think so.  Dues are based on calendar year and I think it’s hard to get a buyer to cover it when it’s almost the end.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> From what I saw last year. Buying resale at year end from October to December, sellers usually pay for dues for that year even the contract is loaded. Is that usually true?


I think it would be reasonable for the seller to eat the dues on the banked points but buyer to reimburse for current year points, especially if it's a late UY.

But, as they say, everything is negotiable.  Buyers and sellers both seem to get laser focused on the price per point, so negotiating dues can often go under-the-radar because the other party will see them as an afterthought.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I think so.  Dues are based on calendar year and I think it’s hard to get a buyer to cover it when it’s almost the end.


It’s totally possible to buy a loaded contract, use/rent all the points from current and the next UY then sell it for same or more.
Unintentionally, I bought a loaded SSR contract for $125 last September. I used/rented points from 2020 and 2021 then sold it for $132 in January. I’m pretty sure plenty of people do that. I needed the funds for BWV I was buying.


----------



## varyth

perchy said:


> Do you watch specific contracts until they disappear from a site or their status visibly changes and say, "D@$#%&, I should have offered on that."
> 
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Someone just took "my" contract.


I'm watching a contract that is objectively more points than I need right now, but whose list price is super tempting. I'll definitely have this feel as soon as someone buys it.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14

Attempt #2!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

DVC just sent an incorrect cell phone number "authorization" at 5:15 pm for the contract they are taking (I'm the seller) through ROFR.  Closing date 6/15/2022.  I emailed member administration immediately to inform them of their typo.  

We can't see the closing documents to review and print in order to have notarized...um, tomorrow unless we can have a code sent to the correct cell phone number.  DH works and I have an appointment which is an all day drive to/from.

Expect the unexpected with ROFR!


----------



## SeasonneRose

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> automaticsoap---$136-$14777-100-AKV-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> Paul55555---$135-$16795-120-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 120/23-International seller- sent 3/20, passed 4/6
> 
> Mejones1115---$166-$9300-50-AKV-Dec- 69/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/22
> 
> Kpeterso---$147-$7981-50-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed close 10/31- sent 4/13, passed 5/5
> 
> pks_domer---$135-$23608-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-international seller- sent 5/3, passed 5/25
> 
> Mejones1115---$155-$32362-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Int'l seller/ pays '22 MF- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> TXdisneydad3---$136-$34155-240-AKV-Feb-240/21, 240/22, 240/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/3, passed 5/26
> 
> BKGODZILLA---$137-$22678-160-AKV-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 160/23-seller pays closing- sent 5/4, passed 5/27
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/31
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$123-$20614-150-AKV-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/8
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JereMary08---$125-$16179-120-AUL-Aug-0/20, 120/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> Poncho Pete---$118-$21990-180-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 180/23- sent 3/21. passed 4/12
> 
> Ashlotte---$135-$29478-203-AUL-Jun-0/21, 273/22, 203/23-Subsidized- sent 3/21, passed 4/13
> 
> Squirrel29---$120-$22500-160-AUL-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$28139-220-AUL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 164/22, 220/23-Int' Seller- sent 4/1, passed 5/2
> 
> dlam32---$131-$27798-200-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$100-$33601-300-AUL-Dec-456/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 4/17, passed 5/17
> 
> Poncho Pete---$115-$14348-110-AUL-Mar-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/19, passed 5/19
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$105-$11429-100-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/2, passed 5/30
> 
> dlam32---$123-$30065-250-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 250/24-Subsidized- sent 5/11, passed 6/2
> 
> 
> sipnride---$115-$25529-200-AUL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 338/22, 200/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/7
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> dboules---$195-$5092.75-25-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 37/22, 25/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> dboules---$190--$10153.25-50-BCV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 62/22, 50/23- sent 3/16. passed 4/11
> 
> kenito(Seller)---$180-$31500-175-BCV-Feb-0/21, 201/22, 175/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/13
> 
> Redheadprincess---$150-$32458-200-BCV-Mar-0/21, 349/22, 200/23, 200/24-International seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> PoppyJ---$175-$5262-25-BCV-Sep-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> suzking7---$170-$18143-100-BCV-Mar-0/21, 74/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/31, passed 4/27
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$17970-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 16/22, 88/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 4/2, passed 4/28
> 
> dlam32(Seller)---$157-$32224-200-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 3/22, passed 5/2
> 
> BeachClub2014---$154-$24132-150-BCV-Aug-0/20, 48/21, 84/22, 150/23- sent 4/7, passed 5/4
> 
> GBC1---$157.5-$32345-200-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 306/22, 200/23-seller pays MF 22- sent 4/5, passed 5/4
> 
> Straulin---$140-$51606-360-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 417/23, 360/24- sent 4/15, passed 5/17
> 
> Clarker99---$198-$5657-25-BCV-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/18
> 
> Redheadprincess---$145-$25304-160-BCV-Mar-0/21, 320/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> Polychrome---$171-$18498-100-BCV-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> thelionqueen---$162-$24950-150-BCV-Mar-0/21, 194/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MFs- sent 4/29, passed 5/27
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/5
> 
> bauermj---$170-$11175-60-BLT-Feb-0/21, 60/22, 60/23, 60/24- sent 3/11, passed 4/11
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$195-$6062-30-BLT-Dec-28/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/12
> 
> MommyMikeAmouseki---$172-$26224-150-BLT-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 3/22, passed 4/14
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$190-$10504-50-BLT-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/10, passed 4/14
> 
> rundisney79---$162-$34649-200-BLT-Dec-256/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> pwr_eng---$168-$28780-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 89/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/3, passed 5/2
> 
> amcurtis1---$170-$20239-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 215/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> Mexacajun---$156-$34080-200-BLT-Apr-0/21, 375/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21
> 
> Jenglish13---$152-$42952-270-BLT-Feb-0/21, 270/22, 270/23, 270/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$150-$8433-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/6
> 
> msh11982---$149-$23139-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/7
> 
> Maleficent MD---$160-$9297-50-BWV-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/11
> 
> NeoChaos---$150-$31211-200-BWV-Mar-0/21, 210/22, 200/23-sellers pay 50% MF/closing- sent 3/25, passed 4/22
> 
> CDKG---$148-$28858-180-BWV-Feb-0/21, 182/22, 180/23- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> hglenn---$125-$32790-240-BWV-Apr-0/21, 253/22, 240/23, 240/24- sent 3/21, passed 4/25
> 
> KAS323---$155-$23250-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> aprilb123---$145-$23787-150-BWV-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Adrian70---$141-$17174-110-BWV-Feb-0/21, 220/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> Huskerpaul---$134-$29777-210-BWV-Apr-0/21, 119/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> JZ_LBNY---$142-$30016-200-BWV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-seller pays closing- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> disneyforsix---$155-$5158-30-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/4
> 
> MFMont---$150-$24567-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> jennunc99---$140-$31000-200-BWV-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/20, passed 5/18
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> Mexacajun---$143-$36769-250-BWV-Dec-0/21, 500/22, 250/23-International Seller- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> WDWkristin---$154-$33385-200-BWV-Oct-200/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> Cloughran---$134-$24097-170-BWV-Mar-0/21, 93/22, 170/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/3
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> hammer1995---$74.9-$3745-50-HH-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 1/20, passed 3/23
> 
> ncgator---$79-$14060-150-HH-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/8, passed 4/4
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$80-$27765-300-HH-Feb-533/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> tnbeth1972---$75-$10778-120-HH-Apr-0/21, 89/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/21, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Lakesideturtle---$114-$38980-310-OKW-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 620/22, 310/23- Int' Seller- sent 3/11, passed 4/5
> 
> DisneyaholicRaquel---$140-$3990-25-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> JETSDAD (Seller)---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-Int'l Seller- sent 3/29, passed 4/27
> 
> mlittig---$135-$6292-40-OKW-Jun-0/21, 40/22, 40/23, 40/24- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> kkediana---$115-$28005-220-OKW-Sep-46/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- Int'l Seller- sent 4/24, passed 5/21
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Kristine3204---$145-$9957-60-OKW(E)-Dec-120/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 2/24, passed 3/17
> 
> parkhopperplanner---$138-$9408-60-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 14/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> jmeredith804---$170-$27896-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 150/23- sent 3/15, passed 4/5
> 
> zachatak---$157-$16480-100-PVB-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/6
> 
> ADress&AnimalSidekick---$200-$6963-30-PVB-Sep-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/11
> 
> PoppyJ---$176-$9768-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> PoppyJ---$170-$18331-100-PVB-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Hopfather28---$160-$13025-75-PVB-Jun-37/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/21, passed 4/20
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Tx3Mom---$170-$13066-70-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 140/23-Seller Pays MF22- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Polychrome---$179-$26924-140-PVB-Apr-0/21, 273/22, 140/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> pinballj---$160-$16780-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> christophles---$160-$27682-160-PVB-Aug-90/21, 377/22, 103/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> GetMeOnSpaceMtn---$162-$34788-200-PVB-Mar-0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$165-$16500-100-PVB-August-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/5, passed 5/1
> 
> lkpat1983---$167-$26417-150-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 142/23, 150/24- sent 4/14, passed 5/19
> 
> cintijen---$159-$34267-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 65/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> Rollnstns---$167-$21644-125-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> Zazu the major domo---$169-$36280-200-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 192/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> purplenancy27---$170-$9419-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/26
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$169-$13350-75-PVB-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 63/23, 75/24-Seller credits $89 for ‘23 MFs- sent 5/9, passed 5/28
> 
> CaitMcH---$173-$27787-150-PVB-Dec-30/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/31
> 
> Jessica9785---$157-$21338-125-PVB-Jun-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 4/28, passed 6/8
> 
> SeasonneRose---$173-$14229-75-PVB-Feb-36/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 5/13, passed 6/9
> 
> SarahC97---$162-$25109-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/10
> 
> coloneltaylor---$165-$17295-100-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 100/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/9
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> dlam32---$134-$41269-300-RIV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 294/23, 300/24- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> Drewferin---$140-$12230-80-RIV-Dec-0/21, 40/22, 80/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/18
> 
> Mcdieselsauce---$138-$17250-125-RIV-Oct-44/21, 232/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 4/29, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> kyakubesin---$142-$53425-350-SSR-Dec-700/21, 350/22, 350/23- sent 3/18, passed 4/7
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24-International Seller- sent 3/25, passed 4/21
> 
> austinjoel---$135-$14942-100-SSR-Jun-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/28, passed 4/26
> 
> Mrsjoneslilac---$123-$26951-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 368/22, 200/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Jrbenji---$150-$9003-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> heather2328---$120-$21800-165-SSR-Apr-0/21, 157/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> hammer1995---$126-$28750-210-SSR-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF'21/ Intl Seller- sent 4/4, passed 5/3
> 
> MalorieA---$126-$11404-80-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 80/23- sent 3/23, passed 5/4
> 
> smallpig---$143-$15742-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-seller pays MF 21- sent 4/13, passed 5/6
> 
> Joarath---$140-$19901-130-SSR-Sep-0/20, 130/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 5/1, passed 5/25
> 
> chicagodisfan---$135-$23546-160-AKV-Mar-0/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/4, passed 5/25
> 
> Bea---$144-$8200-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/2, passed 5/26
> 
> superlarz---$142-$7805-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/2
> 
> 2022-DVC-SSR---$110-$17229-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 0/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 5/12, passed 6/3
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Keggity---$292-$23164-75-VGC-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> dlam32---$274-$44564-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/30, passed 4/27
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$272-$35642-125-VGC-Sep-0/20, 37/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> DisMagicMa---$305-$31959-100-VGC-Dec-60/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/18
> 
> toadismydriver---$285-$59850-210-VGC-Jun-0/21, 420/22, 210/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> RamblinWreck---$144-$33736-230-VGF-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 195/23, 230/24-Seller rebate '23 MF- sent 3/21, passed 4/21
> 
> MorganJacar---$152-$18900-120-VGF-Mar-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller pays '22MF- sent 4/11, passed 5/5
> 
> kash92---$173-$25950-150-VGF-Dec-158/21, 150/22, 150/23- seller pays CC- sent 4/19, passed 5/18
> 
> earfulofmagic---$175-$9830-50-VGF-Oct-50/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 4/25, passed 5/23
> 
> EnchantingTales---$170-$23401-125-VGF-Mar-0/21, 250/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/4, passed 5/27
> 
> varyth---$159-$8472-50-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 42/23, 50/24- sent 5/10, passed 5/28
> 
> prncssjas---$180-$27720-154-VGF-Dec-0/21, 154/22, 154/23- sent 5/11, passed 6/2
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto (SELLER)---$180-$29552-160-VGF-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/6
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> friendlyadvice2(seller)---$133-$36277-250-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 345/22, 250/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/7
> 
> jginpl---$120-$3500-25-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 25/24- sent 3/24, passed 4/22
> 
> soundofmusic13---$119-$22373-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/26
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$136-$7712-50-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/16
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 274/22, 200/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> Kyliekaiser---$125-$4075-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 4/27, passed 5/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$34757-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 223/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/4
> 
> VAlegacy---$161-$33355-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/9, passed 4/5
> 
> mvenez---$164-$35162-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 371/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/11
> 
> hobbes42---$164-$26032-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 82/22, 150/23- sent 3/14, passed 4/12
> 
> Pens Fan---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 295/22, 175/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/13
> 
> hobbes42---$162-$29686-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 87/22, 175/23- sent 3/16, passed 4/25
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$26266-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 135/22, 150/23-Prorated 21 MF- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$165-$35339-200-CCV@WL-Sep-103/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> mindymouse01---$68-$12536-150-VB-Oct-254/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/24, passed 2/9
> 
> ads66---$80-$6484-65-VB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22, 65/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$75-$8981-95-VB-Oct-0/20, 95/21, 190/22, 95/23- sent 2/15, passed 3/7
> 
> brazzledazzler---$109-$6460-50-VB-Sept-0/21, 56/22, 50/23 -subsidized dues - sent 3/28, passed 4/27
> 
> pachelbel9---$76-$18216-200-VB-Apr-0/21, 246/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/10, passed 5/3
> 
> Chuckdlc---$69-$16577-190-VB-Dec-0/20, 30/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> flute38---$139-$29551-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 200/23- sent 4/18
> 
> purplenancy27---$140-$7717-50-AKV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/20
> 
> Paul 55555---$140-$14571-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 99/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 5/22
> 
> Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26
> 
> The_MT---$123-$12864-100-AKV-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF ‘23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/27
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3
> 
> alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 354/22, 250/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 6/10
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14
> 
> D-Trick---$129-$28460-215-AUL-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 215/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 5/9
> 
> OverEZPZ---$113-$22217-175-AUL-Apr-5/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/16
> 
> askb6410---$112-$12837-100-AUL-Oct-100/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/17
> 
> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19
> 
> gwendolynie---$173-$27796-150-BCV-Feb-0/21, 184/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Beta to the Max---$145-$25149-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/1
> 
> Woopig479---$159-$33330-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 217/22, 200/23- sent 4/11
> 
> justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30
> 
> YellowHouse---$166-$37342-210-BLT-Jun-0/21, 208/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 5/31
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9
> 
> Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9
> 
> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10
> 
> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> JETSDAD---$103-$29749-280-OKW-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 280/23, 280/24-International Seller- sent 3/29
> 
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF '22- sent 4/19
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$124-$11244-80-OKW-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 81/22, 80/23- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> CalOilerGurl---$125-$8087-60-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 30/23, 60/24- sent 5/11
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> taylorpaulos---$189-$10438-50-PVB-Dec-0/20, 46/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 3/9
> 
> M23F5---$185.5-$9811-50-PVB-Dec-50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/6
> 
> GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/28
> 
> Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31
> 
> erinkristen04---$164-$16052-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10
> 
> StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> 
> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18
> 
> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MnDisGirl---$135-$24474-175-SSR-Feb-0/21, 175/22, 175/23, 175/24- sent 3/25
> 
> daisyduckismyqueen---$145-$7829-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 23/22, 50/23-seller pay '22 MF- sent 4/18
> 
> RoseMom---$146-$8482-50-SSR-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 4/27
> 
> mitchruss---$145-$23628-150-SSR-Dec-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/1
> 
> Disneykate605---$127-$14004-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/21
> 
> christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26
> 
> baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$118-$24400-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6
> 
> sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7
> 
> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10
> 
> Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Alliejr---$175-$19045-100-VGF-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/17
> 
> kash92---$166-$30000-180-VGF-Oct-214/22, 180/23, 180/24- seller pays CC, sent 4/26
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Jun-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/14
> 
> TonyCnLV---$185-$5133-25-VGF-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24-Seller pays MF- sent 5/17
> 
> Azndjdude---$165-$13660-75-VGF-Apr-72/21, 75/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 5/25
> 
> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1
> 
> NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$115-$25439-200-BRV@WL-Oct-74/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/21
> 
> rchristiansen---$132-$21700-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 4/29
> 
> DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Bryaalre---$158-$24370-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23- sent 5/25
> 
> Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 5/28
> 
> Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Jrr4885---$125-$13994-100-AKV-Feb-0/20, 20/21, 100/22, 100/23 -sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> CaitMcH---$136-$29614-200-AKV-Dec-68/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/27, taken 4/21
> 
> Cmanuli---$133-$20952-150-AKV-Dec-15/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/22
> 
> d's do disney---$130-$22229-160-AKV-Apr-0/21, 80/22, 160/23- sent 3/22, taken 4/26
> 
> Mejones1115---$141-$22560-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 3/14, taken 4/27
> 
> Zazu the majordomo---$134-$29293-200-AKV-Sep-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/27
> 
> larry47591(seller)---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> casualmuppet---$134-$14099-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 50/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 3/20, taken 4/28
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$130-$29725-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 228/22, 220/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/2
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$21441-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23-Split 2022 dues- sent 3/30, taken 5/2
> 
> pks_domer---$138-$22625-150-AKV-Dec-300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/2
> 
> chicagodisfan---$136-$23794-160-AKV-Dec-94/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/2, taken 5/2
> 
> TheTroJo---$120-$12712-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> sipnride---$130-$26316-185-AKV-Mar-0/21, 283/22, 185/23, 185/24- sent 4/11, taken 5/5
> 
> AKVDisneyFan---$138-$14499-100-AKV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 83/23, 100/24- sent 4/1, taken 5/6
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$130-$21623-160-AKV-Aug-0/21, 164/22, 160/23-Seller Pay 2022 Dues- sent 4/14, taken 5/17
> 
> cramtoer---$135-$17974-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 240/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 4/12, taken 5/17
> 
> JKS DVC---$125-$15760-120-AKV-Jun-0/21, 166/22, 120/23-seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/20, taken 5/17
> 
> Bryaalre---$138-$17462-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 21/22, 120/23- sent 4/5, taken 5/18
> 
> The_MT---$140-$24579-160-AKV-Aug-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/24
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$136-$32525-220-AKV-Mar-0/21, 428/22, 220/23- sent 5/3, taken 5/25
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$29415-200-AKV-Dec-126/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/30
> 
> Alohatok1986---$132-$30375-225-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 176/23- seller pays dues on est. 49 pts. for 2023, delayed close (10/20)- sent 4/14, passed 5/13, then taken 5/31
> 
> cmanuli---$135-$24102-160-AKV-Dec-115/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/30
> 
> casualmuppet---$142-$16842-110-AKV-Feb-0/21, 61/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 5/1, taken 6/7
> 
> FS1---$123-$36424-270-AKV-Dec-270/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> rundisney79---$160-$46211-270-BLT-Oct-270/21, 540/22, 270/23- sent 3/3, taken 3/23
> 
> dlam32---$153-$31600-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> shand32783---$156.25-$26134-160-BLT-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/7
> 
> jjenni22---$165-$17285-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 114/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 4/5, taken 5/2
> 
> Cr8tive---$168-$28289-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Poncho Pete---$162-$27737-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/3
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$19082-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> jjenni22---$164-$18671-110-BLT-Feb-0/21, 38/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 4/7, taken 5/8
> 
> YellowHouse---$161-$33922-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 124/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 4/29, taken 5/30
> 
> garegco---$165-$28275-160-BLT-Oct-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7
> 
> KeepCalmandCarryOn---$165-$33200-200-BLT-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 200/23- sent 5/3, taken 6/7
> 
> Newv88---$169-$29042-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/8
> 
> garegco---$140-$32933-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23- sent 5/19, taken 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> MFMont---$147-$23940-150-BWV-Aug-150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 3/20, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> BeWithMickey---$125-$12500-100-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '22'- Cannot close until October- sent 3/9, taken 4/1
> 
> kkediana---$110-$28068-230-OKW-Aug-0/20, 155/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/17, taken 4/22
> 
> Den8uml---$113-$28845-230-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 3/30, taken 5/13
> 
> MICKIMINI (Seller)---$135-$3998-25-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 4/13/2022, taken 5/16
> 
> BeachClub2014---$130-$10950-80-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 40/22, 80/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 4/19, taken 5/15
> 
> OKWFan88 (seller)---$138-$20700-150-OKW(E)-Sep-0/21, 92/22, 150/23-buyer pays MF 22- sent 4/14, taken 5/16
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$133-$10000-75-OKW(E)-Sep-75/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 4/25, taken 5/25
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> mexacajun---$117-$38489-320-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 320/23- sent 3/14, taken 4/26
> 
> Rollnstns---$129-$13579-100-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> Mom2alix---$137-$24046-160-OKW(E)-Dec-320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/4
> 
> Dan1---$130-$29900-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 223/21, 230/22, 230/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 4/26, taken 6/6
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$4039-25-OKW(E)-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 13/22, 25/23- sent 5/12, taken 6/7
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$120-$25552-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 68/21, 130/22, 200/23- sent 3/10, taken 4/1
> 
> Junebug2---$125-$27262-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/8, taken 4/2
> 
> Poncho Pete---$130-$22582-160-SSR-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> sipnride---$127-$16022-115-SSR-Mar-26/21, 115/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 2/24, taken 4/7
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$120-$39057-300-SSR-Dec-178/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/7
> 
> Kristilynn629---$135-$23050-150-SSR-Sep-108/21, 135/22, 150/23- sent 3/9, taken 4/8
> 
> DKZB (Seller)---$135.8-$30554-225-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 225/22, 225/23- Seller Pays '22 MF and CC- sent 3/25, taken 4/21
> 
> btherrell521---$139-$16680-120-SSR-June-120/20, 120/21, 120/22, sent 3/25, taken 4/22
> 
> christophles---$115-$20250-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 160/23- sent 3/28, taken 4/22
> 
> Jessicall9785---$125-$36600-270-SSR-Mar-41/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 3/15, taken 4/26
> 
> Joarath---$130-$17896-125-SSR-Sep-41/20, 38/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 3/18, taken 4/28
> 
> mitchruss---$139-$24165-160-SSR-Feb-113/21, 155/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 3/16, taken 4/29
> 
> mrsap---$125-$27163-200-SSR-Apr-0/21, 182/22, 200/23- sent 3/21, taken 5/3
> 
> Keirabella2012 (Seller)---$128-$27670-200-SSR-Oct-0/21, 169/22, 200/23- sent 3/24, taken 5/3
> 
> Larry47591(seller)---$132.5-$12302-85-SSR-Mar-0/21, 52/22, 85/23- sent 3/25, taken 5/6
> 
> Junebug2---$136-$29502-200-SSR-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> whochschild---$130-$28340-200-SSR-Jun-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/14, taken 5/6
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$132-$49895-350-SSR-Sep-0/20, 52/21, 700/22, 350/23- sent 3/29, taken 5/10
> 
> prncssjas---$129-$20640-160-SSR-Dec-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/31, taken 5/11
> 
> brf5003---$130-$3758-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 4/17, taken 5/16
> 
> UA DVC Member---$120-$34032-250-SSR-Dec-25/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/1, taken 5/16
> 
> GG23 (Seller)---$130-$3750-25-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24 - sent 4/15, taken 5/16
> 
> MRLegg---$130-$39000-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 300/23-Seller paid closing- sent 4/11, taken 5/17
> 
> Stargazer65---$145-$4246-25-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 5/4, taken 5/24
> 
> christophles---$130-$6207-40-SSR-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 40/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25
> 
> jgarrity1---$130-$14537-100-SSR-Aug-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 4/26, taken 5/25
> 
> Cyberc1978---$135-$5900-40-SSR-Jun-0/21, 60/22, 40/23-Sellers pays ‘22 dues- sent 4/29, taken 5/30
> 
> mrsap---$127-$30453-220-SSR-Apr-0/21, 346/22, 220/23- sent 5/6, taken 6/6
> 
> Junebug2---$132-$28682-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$126-$21933-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 206/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing- sent 5/4, taken 6/7
> 
> Greyhound22---$130-$22514-150-SSR-Apr-0/21, 162/22, 150/23- sent 5/10, taken 6/7
> 
> Sweet T n Me---$138-$21469-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 225/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/10, taken 6/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Jay_Disney---$110-$36289-300-BRV@WL-Oct-300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/11, taken 4/7
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$142-$11276-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 10/22, 75/23, 75/24-Delayed closing 6/4- sent 3/15, taken 5/2
> 
> hobbes42---$149-$27424-175-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 175/23- sent 4/4, taken 5/6
> 
> DVChris---$160-$37804-220-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 440/22, 220/23-Two contracts, combined closing costs- sent 4/13, taken 5/18
> 
> *VB:*


SeasonneRose---$170-$8815-50-VGF-Feb-45/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 5/20, passed 6/14


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Sandisw said:


> You definitely don’t want all your points for WDW stays at off site resorts.
> 
> Personally I would not buy AUL for SAP unless I wanted to use them there at least some of the time.
> 
> We have SSR for SAP and have been very lucky to be able to use them other places..but at least we are at WDW if it didn’t work.


I have a dumb question.  What does SAP stand for?  I'm following the general gist of the conversation, but I can't figure out SAP and it's driving me crazy.  I'm sure it will be something totally obvious once I read it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I have a dumb question.  What does SAP stand for?  I'm following the general gist of the conversation, but I can't figure out SAP and it's driving me crazy.  I'm sure it will be something totally obvious once I read it.


Sleep-around points. Points you buy because they're cheap to primarily use at 7 months without much regard for home resort advantage.


----------



## Sandisw

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I have a dumb question.  What does SAP stand for?  I'm following the general gist of the conversation, but I can't figure out SAP and it's driving me crazy.  I'm sure it will be something totally obvious once I read it.


Sleep around points!


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> It’s totally possible to buy a loaded contract, use/rent all the points from current and the next UY then sell it for same or more.
> Unintentionally, I bought a loaded SSR contract for $125 last September. I used/rented points from 2020 and 2021 then sold it for $132 in January. I’m pretty sure plenty of people do that. I needed the funds for BWV I was buying.


That’s my plan right now. I bought a loaded SSR contract for $120 last year and used all the points--half of the 2019 points were available and banked into 2020, all of 2020 were available and banked into 2021). I'll be transferring next year’s points to my other membership and hope to sell the contract to trade in for more RIV points (where I’ll get 2021 points again!). Happy to break even or make a slight profit for 3.5 years worth of points. I wasn't initially going to do this, but the new incentives for RIV were better than we first added on direct there.


----------



## SeasonneRose

Sandisw said:


> Sleep around points!


And...what does that mean? lol


----------



## DonMacGregor

SeasonneRose said:


> And...what does that mean? lol


Assuming you're serious, I'll give a serious answer.

Sleep-around points are points you buy at one of the lesser-expensive resorts, not for the 11-month reservation window at the home resort, but to use at 7 months at non-home resorts.

For example, we have Saratoga Springs (trying to avoid acronyms here) that we sometimes use at that resort, but will also use elsewhere (such as Grand Floridian or Riviera) where the points are more expensive. Our other home resort points we use strictly at the home resorts.

That’s also why out Saratoga points are all direct and are our Blue Card points: so there are no resale restrictions and we can use them anywhere.


----------



## SeasonneRose

DonMacGregor said:


> Assuming you're serious, I'll give a serious answer.
> 
> Sleep-around points are points you buy at one of the lesser-expensive resorts, not for the 11-month reservation window at the home resort, but to use at 7 months at non-home resorts.
> 
> For example, we have Saratoga Springs (trying to avoid acronyms here) that we sometimes use at that resort, but will also use elsewhere (such as Grand Floridian or Riviera) where the points are more expensive. Our other home resort points we use strictly at the home resorts.
> 
> That’s also why out Saratoga points are all direct and are our Blue Card points: so there are no resale restrictions and we can use them anywhere.


Yes I was serious. Thanks!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

If you object to the idea of “sleeping around” you could also call them “stay anywhere points.” Same idea applies.


----------



## Sandisw

SeasonneRose said:


> And...what does that mean? lol



Points you use to stay elsewhere. I own SSR points but never use them there. I bought them because they were cheap.  

I also own points at my favorite resorts too but these just allow me to add to them.


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> That’s my plan right now. I bought a loaded SSR contract for $120 last year and used all the points--half of the 2019 points were available and banked into 2020, all of 2020 were available and banked into 2021). I'll be transferring next year’s points to my other membership and hope to sell the contract to trade in for more RIV points (where I’ll get 2021 points again!). Happy to break even or make a slight profit for 3.5 years worth of points. I wasn't initially going to do this, but the new incentives for RIV were better than we first added on direct there.


I have a 45 point BWV I could sell for about the same price a Poly contract would cost but I’ll get 24 extra years. Maybe I’ll just keep it and just find a fat loaded contract in a few month.


----------



## TonyCnLV

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like Bob must be out sick! Congrats to you both!
> 
> (Just kidding about Bob, I hope he's doing well.)


Thanks !!!! Trying to keep adding To my current UY of GF points. Chugging along  small steps at a time lol


----------



## Flynn's Gal

ambrosatb said:


> ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14


Was this an international seller?


----------



## Mexacajun

Flynn's Gal said:


> Was this an international seller?


I am guessing this isn’t real. First time poster and absurdly cheap.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Color me EXTRAORDINARILY skeptical that this is this user's first post ever.


?

ETA: Never mind, just saw the OP's join date and post count.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14

Good chance of passing.  I might even say very likely to pass.

(Of course I thought my 145 dollar at SSR was a shoe-in and they took it)


----------



## heather2328

heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18



heather2328---$138-$18500-125-RIV-Apr-0/21, 67/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 5/18, passed 6/15


----------



## Stargazer65

I saw the May ROFR report shows a BLT buyback at 184.  I wonder what the details were on that contract.


----------



## Stargazer65

Mexacajun said:


> I am guessing this isn’t real. First time poster and absurdly cheap.


Maybe they'll come back and post a picture of a redacted contract like someone else we know!


----------



## Stargazer65

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> If you object to the idea of “sleeping around” you could also call them “stay anywhere points.” Same idea applies.


I always wonder if it's somewhat unsavory or sordid “sleeping around” at resorts that we don't even own at all. I have fears that the front desk is going to look at our reservation, coldly tell us our room number, and then whisper behind our back when we slink to the elevator.


----------



## dlam32

LadybugsMum said:


> I've done that several times.


I say dang that was mine! My DW says "thank goodness someone bought it before you did!"


----------



## savvy101787

pianomanzano said:


> That’s my plan right now. I bought a loaded SSR contract for $120 last year and used all the points--half of the 2019 points were available and banked into 2020, all of 2020 were available and banked into 2021). I'll be transferring next year’s points to my other membership and hope to sell the contract to trade in for more RIV points (where I’ll get 2021 points again!). Happy to break even or make a slight profit for 3.5 years worth of points. I wasn't initially going to do this, but the new incentives for RIV were better than we first added on direct there.


This was actually something I was thinking of doing myself but was spooked at the likelihood resale costs may be coming down in the next few months due to the economy. Do you have a specific formula that you use(d) to calculate the breakeven point with this strategy?


----------



## LadybugsMum

dlam32 said:


> I say dang that was mine! My DW says "thank goodness someone bought it before you did!"


It's my bank account that says: "whoa nelly, you need to stop!"


----------



## MFMont

Mexacajun said:


> I am guessing this isn’t real. First time poster and absurdly cheap.


Do people really have that much time on their hands?


----------



## The_MT

MFMont said:


> Do people really have that much time on their hands?


Maybe it's someone paid by Disney to get us to go out and negotiate cheaper contracts that they can feed to their ROFR monster


----------



## pianomanzano

savvy101787 said:


> This was actually something I was thinking of doing myself but was spooked at the likelihood resale costs may be coming down in the next few months due to the economy. Do you have a specific formula that you use(d) to calculate the breakeven point with this strategy?


Don't really have a formula in mind, but as long as the total comes out to what I paid for it (or slightly less), I'd be happy since I got so much use out of it in the short span. I too am worried about the likelihood of resale costs coming down but I'm also certainly in no rush to sell it right away if the market trends that way since I paid it in full. I'm still also weighing a private sale versus taking it to a broker.


----------



## Chia1974

savvy101787 said:


> This was actually something I was thinking of doing myself but was spooked at the likelihood resale costs may be coming down in the next few months due to the economy. Do you have a specific formula that you use(d) to calculate the breakeven point with this strategy?


I think prices increase is anticipated but how much and how fast no one knows. You have to account for commissions if you aren’t selling privately. I think SSR price jumped about 25-30% in a year was not anticipated. I sold mine because I wanted BWV more. Otherwise I’d have kept it.


----------



## savvy101787

pianomanzano said:


> Don't really have a formula in mind, but as long as the total comes out to what I paid for it (or slightly less), I'd be happy since I got so much use out of it in the short span. I too am worried about the likelihood of resale costs coming down but I'm also certainly in no rush to sell it right away if the market trends that way since I paid it in full. I'm still also weighing a private sale versus taking it to a broker.


That all makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Paul 55555

My guess this is not real


ambrosatb said:


> ambrosatb---$122-$20320-160-AKV-Oct-0/20, 138/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/14


Someone’s idea of a joke.


----------



## perchy

LadybugsMum said:


> It's my bank account that says: "whoa nelly, you need to stop!"



I fully understand the concept that pulling out is hard to do. 

Once I have that contract, I feel that urge to go all the way. So I have to stop myself until I know for sure I can follow through. 

In hindsight, I should  have said "screw my finances." lol

It's a sickness.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Paul 55555 said:


> My guess this is not real
> 
> Someone’s idea of a joke.


Especially since they posted and split.


----------



## Stargazer65

wdw4rfam said:


> Especially since they posted and split.


It wasn't as good as my deal:


Stargazer65 said:


> BTW, check out this sweet deal I negotiated:
> 
> $25-$5000-200-BCV-Jun-400/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 5/2, passed ROFR 5/3, Closed 5/4, points loaded 5/5
> 
> (Seller pays dues until 2024)


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Mexacajun said:


> I am guessing this isn’t real. First time poster and absurdly cheap.


WTH! Why even?? Ugh!!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14

fat chance... but lets give it a try!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Mexacajun said:


> I am guessing this isn’t real. First time poster and absurdly cheap.


My $123 pp AKL 150 point contract passed last week but I promise I am a real person and a genuine poster!! Mine must have slipped through the net 

I’m an international buyer but it was a US seller

Just got word today that my 220 point BWV contract has passed too so I have reached my initial goal of over 1000 points total and definitely need to stop spending now!!!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/15

Enough now - I must stop!! Someone confiscate my bank cards!!


----------



## hobbes42

Princess Ploppy said:


> Just got word today that my 220 point BWV contract has passed too so I have reached my initial goal of over 1000 points total and definitely need to stop spending now!!!





Princess Ploppy said:


> Princess Ploppy---$140-$33358-220-BWV-Dec-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/12, passed 6/15
> 
> Enough now - I must stop!! Someone confiscate my bank cards!!



Hi, my name is Hobbes, and I'm an addict.  I haven't made an offer since April 1, 2022.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hobbes42 said:


> Hi, my name is Hobbes, and I'm an addict.  I haven't made an offer since April 1, 2022.


I am powerless over DVC, and my life has become unmanageable…


----------



## pianomanzano

DonMacGregor said:


> I am powerless over DVC, and my life has become unmanageable…


Same, I blame this thread, which helps me get through my workday through constant refreshing, along with all of my other DVC resources (websites, podcasts, and shows). It's truly an addiction!


----------



## Mexacajun

pianomanzano said:


> Same, I blame this thread, which helps me get through my workday through constant refreshing, along with all of my other DVC resources (websites, podcasts, and shows). It's truly an addiction!


I’m there. First contract in March and now waiting on ROFR for number 4! From 0 to almost 1000 points. It is a sickness.


----------



## hobbes42

Mexacajun said:


> I’m there. First contract in March and now waiting on ROFR for number 4! From 0 to almost 1000 points. It is a sickness.


It took me a little over 2 years to reach 1750 points. 
I .   Must .    Stop. 
Retirement is a priority.


----------



## varyth

Mexacajun said:


> I’m there. First contract in March and now waiting on ROFR for number 4! From 0 to almost 1000 points. It is a sickness.


My first contract is only a month after yours, but I can only aspire to one day reach your level.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Mexacajun said:


> I’m there. First contract in March and now waiting on ROFR for number 4! From 0 to almost 1000 points. It is a sickness.


It is indeed a sickness!!

Worst thing is my husband knows nothing about the past 3 contracts  he still thinks we are managing with 500 points!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

hobbes42 said:


> It took me a little over 2 years to reach 1750 points.
> I .   Must .    Stop.
> Retirement is a priority.


Retiring to Disney???


----------



## hobbes42

LadybugsMum said:


> Retiring to Disney???


Oh, now that’s something to think about.  Looks like a discussion with the wife will have to happen.  She once lived in Florida. Maybe?


----------



## Pens Fan

hobbes42 said:


> It took me a little over 2 years to reach 1750 points.
> I .   Must .    Stop.
> Retirement is a priority.


But when you retire you will need lots and lots of points   .


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

I am so happy to be part of the DVC family!  I have a feeling this is just the beginning of a beautiful relationship. I am already itching to get more points and hope that DVC will offer good incentives for Poly 2 to purchase more points direct as a member now!


I am Moana of Motunui---$150-$24318-150-PVB-Apr-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 5/20, passed 6/14


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

Princess Ploppy said:


> It is indeed a sickness!!
> 
> Worst thing is my husband knows nothing about the past 3 contracts  he still thinks we are managing with 500 points!!


I feel like this will be me soon. Just purchased my first in February. I have been stalking all the resale sites and have become addicted to this board. Told my hubby I want to put an offer on another and he said no, especially not knowing how the economy will be soon. I keep considering just putting my name on it and not both and he will never know. Lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ya'll are all just sick!  do ya'll even take any vacations outside of Disney?!  What am I saying.  Can we all just meet up and have an AA meeting somewhere?  And to the person who said they bought the last three contracts without their spouse knowing, seriously?  Are you docu-signing on her behalf or not including her in the title?  That is a whole other level of addiction right there!


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> And to the person who said they bought the last three contracts without their spouse knowing, seriously?  Are you docu-signing on her behalf or not including her in the title?  That is a whole other level of addiction right there!


She's doing it to him, not the other way around. Probably knows it's an argument she's going to win anyway and is just flexing for the crowd.


----------



## Red Dog Run

CaptainAmerica said:


> Color me EXTRAORDINARILY skeptical that this is this user's first post ever.


Especially with the correct format.  I know I made errors that first time, especially when trying to digest all of the info at once.


----------



## Red Dog Run

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think it would be reasonable for the seller to eat the dues on the banked points but buyer to reimburse for current year points, especially if it's a late UY.
> 
> But, as they say, everything is negotiable.  Buyers and sellers both seem to get laser focused on the price per point, so negotiating dues can often go under-the-radar because the other party will see them as an afterthought.


My buyer did not want to pay for 2022 dues, but did meet me in the middle of my $10 window.  It averaged the same.  Whatever looks better for the individual's need, I guess.  Hoping I can claim the dues on my taxes since I flipped the property and never used it.  I bid on an incorrect year, and since the seller was very amicable, I didn't like the idea of booking out on it.  I'll make about $48 total by selling higher and after commission.  First "income" ever besides a w-2.  LOL.  That's a "kitchen sink" and a drink.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

HIRyeDVC said:


> ya'll are all just sick!  do ya'll even take any vacations outside of Disney?!  What am I saying.  Can we all just meet up and have an AA meeting somewhere?  And to the person who said they bought the last three contracts without their spouse knowing, seriously?  Are you docu-signing on her behalf or not including her in the title?  That is a whole other level of addiction right there!


My 2 original contracts were mine, bought direct before hubby was on the scene so DVC has only ever been in my name!! No illegal shenanigans going on here just using my money to purchase more contracts in my name without the hubby being aware!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Princess Ploppy said:


> My 2 original contracts were mine, bought direct before hubby was on the scene so DVC has only ever been in my name!! No illegal shenanigans going on here just using my money to purchase more contracts in my name without the hubby being aware!!


I have 9 all in my name purchased before the hubby.


----------



## mrsap

I have returned.


mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/15


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Princess Ploppy said:


> My 2 original contracts were mine, bought direct before hubby was on the scene so DVC has only ever been in my name!! No illegal shenanigans going on here just using my money to purchase more contracts in my name without the hubby being aware!!


I wish this was me.  I hate going to my wife every time I want to buy a contract like I'm some middle school kid asking for lunch money.  Arrgghh!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Let’s please not disparage other  posters here. Being new or posting details correctly does not mean info posted is not true. 

Further comments like that will be deleted.


----------



## hobbes42

Pens Fan said:


> But when you retire you will need lots and lots of points   .


I am 99% certain one cannot stay at a DVC property for a continuous year.  But, how many points would you need?  I think you would need at least a 1 bedroom to have a kitchen because you couldn't afford to eat at a restaurant since you spent all your money on DVC contracts.  Off to investigate...


----------



## NVDISFamily

hobbes42 said:


> I am 99% certain one cannot stay at a DVC property for a continuous year.  But, how many points would you need?  I think you would need at least a 1 bedroom to have a kitchen because you couldn't afford to eat at a restaurant since you spent all your money on DVC contracts.  Off to investigate...


Very rough back of the napkin math says I would want about 20,000 points to try and do this at VGC. If you could get them for 250 a point that’s about 5 million bucks. Better start saving now……..


----------



## hobbes42

NVDISFamily said:


> Very rough back of the napkin math says I would want about 20,000 points to try and do this at VGC. If you could get them for 250 a point that’s about 5 million bucks. Better start saving now……..


Going on the cheap, OKW would be a little under 10000.  $140/pt...     I only need $1.4M minus the points I already have.


----------



## pks_domer

hobbes42 said:


> Going on the cheap, OKW would be a little under 10000.  $140/pt...     I only need $1.4M minus the points I already have.


With or without dues?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Wasn't there a limit on how many points one can own? Something like 8k or something?


----------



## hobbes42

pks_domer said:


> With or without dues?


Sure, throw a wrench in the plan.  Dues not considered.   Grrrrrr.


HIRyeDVC said:


> Wasn't there a limit on how many points one can own? Something like 8k or something?


Per ownership.  One can get around that.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Wasn't there a limit on how many points one can own? Something like 8k or something?


Would be nice if this was a big problem for someone. I’d like to meet this person. If I could close my eyes and win some major cash I would say about 2500 points would be enough for me. I’m getting addicted to DVC but there are others things in life


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Wasn't there a limit on how many points one can own? Something like 8k or something?



Yes, 8k is the limit.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Sandisw said:


> Yes, 8k is the limit.


Isn't there a one month limit to a DVC stay?  I assume per resort.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Huskerpaul said:


> Isn't there a one month limit to a DVC stay?  I assume per resort.


I think that’s per reservation.


----------



## Chia1974

Red Dog Run said:


> I have 9 all in my name purchased before the hubby.


I own all 8 under my name. My DH can careless.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> I think that’s per reservation.


My goal is staying for a month when I retired. Studio and one bedroom every other week.


----------



## erinkristen04

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> I feel like this will be me soon. Just purchased my first in February. I have been stalking all the resale sites and have become addicted to this board. Told my hubby I want to put an offer on another and he said no, especially not knowing how the economy will be soon. I keep considering just putting my name on it and not both and he will never know. Lol


Ditto!!! We are in early stages of the ROFR waiting game for our first contract. It was a bit of battle to convince DH, so while I think he will be agreeable to adding on in a few years once we have actually had a chance to experience our membership lol, he’s definitely a no-go right now and I’m getting fomo of epic proportions.


----------



## Pens Fan

Chia1974 said:


> My goal is staying for a month when I retired. Studio and one bedroom every other week.


We are in the process of booking our first "get the H E double hockey sticks out of PA" post retirement trip for next Jan / Feb.  We're dipping our toes in the water a bit and booking 3 1/2 weeks split between HHI, CCV and VB.  If that all goes well, we'll expand - hopefully being able to be gone 5-6 weeks each winter.  

Let the snow fall!  We won't be there   .


----------



## perchy

hobbes42 said:


> It took me a little over 2 years to reach 1750 points.
> I .   Must .    Stop.
> Retirement is a priority.


But when you do retire, you’ll still be able to afford Disney. That’s my entire goal. Plan for retirement.


----------



## hobbes42

perchy said:


> But when you do retire, you’ll still be able to afford Disney. That’s my entire goal. Plan for retirement.


Key point: I already am retired!


----------



## perchy

Chia1974 said:


> I own all 8 under my name. My DH can careless.


Same. Well, I’m half way there anyway. Hubby has motorcycles and an airplane. I have DVC contracts and Disney trips.


----------



## ambrosatb

Paul 55555 said:


> My guess this is not real
> 
> Someone’s idea of a joke.


I guarantee you its not a joke, when we came to terms on the contract I was almost certain DIS was going to exercise ROFR, when we got the email stating it had been waived my wife and I were in shock.......


----------



## ambrosatb

Flynn's Gal said:


> Was this an international seller?


I do not believe so.


----------



## ambrosatb

The_MT said:


> that's amazing, congrats! is it a US seller?


Thank you! We are super excited to finally be DVC owners...... Yes I believe so.


----------



## DKZB

Stargazer65 said:


> I always wonder if it's somewhat unsavory or sordid “sleeping around” at resorts that we don't even own at all. I have fears that the front desk is going to look at our reservation, coldly tell us our room number, and then whisper behind our back when we slink to the elevator.


Wow… little did I know the freaky club I was joining when I bought into DVC. I guess when in Rome… 

Just a joke if my wife is reading this


----------



## kmill99

kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14

Rented DVC for the 1st time this year for a May trip. 11 days, 3 resorts. 4 nights at AK Kidani SV, 3 nights RIV pref, 4 nights POLY standard....  The family was loving this BIG time... spoiled immediately by the theming and/or convenience, and felt we maybe... probably.... definitely need to become a part of this action on the inside!
=D
((I owe some special thank you emails to the renters who made an overdue vacation dream come true, while also getting us hooked on the idea of DVC))
This is attempt #1... working on a #2 for POLY ASAP with a different use year.
Big thanks to EVERYONE out there who has answered questions directly, or just for the amazing pile of info and entries on this gold mine of a board!!!


----------



## Chia1974

perchy said:


> Same. Well, I’m half way there anyway. Hubby has motorcycles and an airplane. I have DVC contracts and Disney trips.


I wish I own DVC and an airplane so I can go wherever I want lol.


----------



## Chia1974

kmill99 said:


> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14
> 
> Rented DVC for the 1st time this year for a May trip. 11 days, 3 resorts. 4 nights at AK Kidani SV, 3 nights RIV pref, 4 nights POLY standard....  The family was loving this BIG time... spoiled immediately by the theming and/or convenience, and felt we maybe... probably.... definitely need to become a part of this action on the inside!
> =D
> ((I owe some special thank you emails to the renters who made an overdue vacation dream come true, while also getting us hooked on the idea of DVC))
> This is attempt #1... working on a #2 for POLY ASAP with a different use year.
> Big thanks to EVERYONE out there who has answered questions directly, or just for the amazing pile of info and entries on this gold mine of a board!!!


We rented points for the first time last April and the rest was history. I rented from an incredible nice owner who waitlisted and pieces together our trip. Answered  a million questions from this new renter.
We stayed at BWV, BLT and Poly. BLT and BWV were game changer big time, their prime location totally spoiled us. We now have 4 contracts there and 4 other ones.
Two different UY 6 months apart allow us to go all year long without jeopardizing any points.


----------



## Mexacajun

Chia1974 said:


> We rented points for the first time last April and the rest was history. I rented from an incredible nice owner who waitlisted and pieces together our trip. Answered  a million questions from this new renter.
> We stayed at BWV, BLT and Poly. BLT and BWV were game changer big time, their prime location totally spoiled us. We now have 4 contracts there and 4 other ones.
> Two different UY 6 months apart allow us to go all year long without jeopardizing any points.


Same story, rented points in Feb of this year for a couple of different rooms at OKW. Extremely patient member worked to get me exactly what I wanted and was super helpful. Vacation was absolutely amazing and then made the mistake to listen to the DVC fan podcast, then the boards here and I was done for. Put in an offer for my first contract, lost patience and bought direct and then added 3 more contracts.  looking forward to some amazing memories.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> Same story, rented points in Feb of this year for a couple of different rooms at OKW. Extremely patient member worked to get me exactly what I wanted and was super helpful. Vacation was absolutely amazing and then made the mistake to listen to the DVC fan podcast, then the boards here and I was done for. Put in an offer for my first contract, lost patience and bought direct and then added 3 more contracts.  looking forward to some amazing memories.


Except DVC took my first SSR deal and I got annoyed so I picked up the phone and bought BLT for $245 direct.
It was definitely an impulse buy but that allowed us to buy the sorcerer’s passes when they were available for 5 minutes. I’m grateful for that and the many trips we already been on since.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Ha. We took our 3yo in March to WDW before we knew anything about DVC. When we got back, my wife and I changed our 10yr anniversary plans for next year from returning to Sandals to spending 6 nights at the Poly. We decided to rent DVC points to test it out. A few weeks later, 10 months before our “trying it out” trip, we put in an offer.  We keep telling people “we’re those weird Disney people now!”


----------



## CathoDad22

CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14


----------



## Ginamarie

Pens Fan said:


> We are in the process of booking our first "get the H E double hockey sticks out of PA" post retirement trip for next Jan / Feb.  We're dipping our toes in the water a bit and booking 3 1/2 weeks split between HHI, CCV and VB.  If that all goes well, we'll expand - hopefully being able to be gone 5-6 weeks each winter.
> 
> Let the snow fall!  We won't be there   .


Yup- we are leaving NY Day from PA, stopping in HHI, then Kidani/BLT/BCV- one more night at HHI on the way home (just me and my husband).
Then like a week later I’m leaving husband at home and taking the kids on Disney Fantasy with another night at Kidani beforehand.

January in PA is not my style.


----------



## E2ME2

Huskerpaul said:


> Isn't there a one month limit to a DVC stay?  I assume per resort.


There is a 30-Night limit Per Reservation.
We spent 35 Nights in SSR in Jan/Feb, and it was a 28 Night ressie, followed by a 7 Night ressie.
We loved the room we had at the Grandstand, and before the end of ressie#1, we asked if we could stay in that same room for ressie # 2.  DVC granted our request, so we did actually stay for 35 consecutive nights in the same room!


----------



## wnielsen1

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14
> 
> Good chance of passing.  I might even say very likely to pass.
> 
> (Of course I thought my 145 dollar at SSR was a shoe-in and they took it)


If they take it, then you know it's you.


----------



## wnielsen1

hobbes42 said:


> It took me a little over 2 years to reach 1750 points.
> I .   Must .    Stop.
> Retirement is a priority.


How will you full-time retire to DVC if you stop?


----------



## hobbes42

wnielsen1 said:


> How will you full-time retire to DVC if you stop?


Not sure.  Retiring full-time to DVC was suggested by someone else.  Maybe I should set up a gofundme page to help the cause?


----------



## E2ME2

wnielsen1 said:


> How will you full-time retire to DVC if you stop?


I would think 1750 sufficient for DVC-Retirement ! 
We maximize our 600+ points to get 6-7 weeks each winter.
& I think we would go for another 200 points (+/-), if the right resale presents itself.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

E2ME2 said:


> I would think 1750 sufficient for DVC-Retirement !
> We maximize our 600+ points to get 6-7 weeks each winter.
> & I think we would go for another 200 points (+/-), if the right resale presents itself.


How do you get 6-7 weeks out of 600 points??? My family can spend that in a week!!


----------



## E2ME2

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> How do you get 6-7 weeks out of 600 points??? My family can spend that in a week!!


Just 2 of us, in studios.
We proved to ourselves, and our kids, that we can do it without filing for divorce!
We have 50 Nights booked for 2023, between AKL & SSR, on 665 Points!


----------



## DonMacGregor

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> How do you get 6-7 weeks out of 600 points??? My family can spend that in a week!!


If that...


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

E2ME2 said:


> Just 2 of us, in studios.
> We proved to ourselves, and our kids, that we can do it without filing for divorce!
> We have 50 Nights booked for 2023, between AKL & SSR, on 665 Points!


That is SERIOUSLY impressive!


----------



## DonMacGregor

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> That is SERIOUSLY impressive!


Was gonna say it has to be studios. Cheapest SSR studio is 78 points per week and that's only in September. Winter season it's 90 per week.


----------



## pianomanzano

Pens Fan said:


> We are in the process of booking our first "get the H E double hockey sticks out of PA" post retirement trip for next Jan / Feb.  We're dipping our toes in the water a bit and booking 3 1/2 weeks split between HHI, CCV and VB.  If that all goes well, we'll expand - hopefully being able to be gone 5-6 weeks each winter.
> 
> Let the snow fall!  We won't be there   .


Hey some of us are still stuck here in PA and gotta deal with this snow!


----------



## hobbes42

pianomanzano said:


> Hey some of us are still stuck here in PA and gotta deal with this snow!


You have snow in PA?  It was 100 here in the cornfields yesterday.


----------



## pianomanzano

hobbes42 said:


> You have snow in PA?  It was 100 here in the cornfields yesterday.


Well not now, PP talked about getting out of PA in Jan/Feb b/c of snow.


----------



## Pens Fan

pianomanzano said:


> Hey some of us are still stuck here in PA and gotta deal with this snow!


I've done my time


----------



## Ruttangel

I’ve always loved this thread, there is great data here but there are also other ways to get the data once it’s recorded on Occompt site. This thread tends a bit lower than the overall deeds recorded but it’s not enough to think its full of people being fake.
i think it’s more that people here are highly knowledgable of the market and offer very close to ROFR, other resale purchasers just go with broker listing less a couple of dollars as the basis of bidding.


----------



## Stargazer65

wnielsen1 said:


> If they take it, then you know it's you.


That's kind of what I was thinking.  If it does get taken, and then I get a phone call from my DVC guide offering a "special" on 50 BLT points...then I'll _really_ know.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking.  If it does get taken, and then I get a phone call from my DVC guide offering a "special" on 50 BLT points...then I'll _really_ know.


It's times like these when I really wish I had decided on a more creative (and anonymous) screen name...


----------



## hobbes42

DonMacGregor said:


> It's times like these when I really wish I had decided on a more creative (and anonymous) screen name...


You mean you didn't make up that name?  I thought it was very creative.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hobbes42 said:


> You mean you didn't make up that name?  I thought it was very creative.


Worked all night on it...not sure how long my parents took.


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Worked all night on it...not sure how long my parents took.


Here all along I though it was probably just your favorite brand of Scotch.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Here all along I though it was probably just your favorite brand of Scotch.


Well, I don't drink anymore, but back in the day it was Laphroaig.


----------



## MFMont

The_MT said:


> Maybe it's someone paid by Disney to get us to go out and negotiate cheaper contracts that they can feed to their ROFR monster


I hear Bob Chapek posts here in his free time. Under an assumed name of course.


----------



## hobbes42

MFMont said:


> I hear Bob Chapek posts here in his free time. Under an assumed name of course.


My guess is it's DonMacGregor.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MFMont said:


> I hear Bob Chapek posts here in his free time. Under an assumed name of course.


Like under “BobChapekImaJerkandNoOneLikesMe”?


----------



## DonMacGregor

hobbes42 said:


> My guess is it's DonMacGregor.


----------



## Stargazer65

HIRyeDVC said:


> Like under “BobChapekImaJerkandNoOneLikesMe”?


"Hi, I'm Matt, I'm a radar technician"


----------



## mrsap

Stargazer65 said:


> "Hi, I'm Matt, I'm a radar technician"


Definitely one of the best SNL episodes ever!!!!


----------



## MISCdisney21

MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15


----------



## MFMont

MISCdisney21 said:


> MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15


Nice Price there....Is this Bob Chapek again? lol


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

I’ve just seen on a Resale Blog on FB, that they are about to release some ‘new and exciting things’ about DVC resale perks. any idea what these could be? We are about to offer on another AKL contract (first one disney bought back) but conscious there’s new perks about to be released…


----------



## MISCdisney21

MFMont said:


> Nice Price there....Is this Bob Chapek again? lol


Haha, if only I could get this to pass. Fingers crossed last month ROFR makes this slide through


----------



## Princess Ploppy

My AKL contract closed today!! Passed ROFR last Wednesday (6/8) and closed today (6/16)!! Let’s see how long the points take to appear…..


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

CaptainAmerica said:


> Sleep-around points. Points you buy because they're cheap to primarily use at 7 months without much regard for home resort advantage.





Sandisw said:


> Sleep around points!


Thanks guys!  I understood the concept of the points.  And I could tell the P in SAP stood for points.  I don't think I ever would have guessed "Sleep-around" for the SA.  LOL.


----------



## Sandisw

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Thanks guys!  I understood the concept of the points.  And I could tell the P in SAP stood for points.  I don't think I ever would have guessed "Sleep-around" for the SA.  LOL.



Hang around long enough and it would have dawned on you!!!


----------



## RKS03

I’m the Seller on this. Finally passed today.  Just hoping Mason will live up to their quick reputation now .  Waiting on a call back.  

RKS03---$143-$21860-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 4/22, 150/23, 150/24-Sell/Buyer Split CC- sent 5/16, passed 6/16


----------



## Mexacajun

RKS03 said:


> I’m the Seller on this. Finally passed today.  Just hoping Mason will live up to their quick reputation now .  Waiting on a call back.
> 
> RKS03---$143-$21860-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 4/22, 150/23, 150/24-Sell/Buyer Split CC- sent 5/16, passed 6/16


Mason was amazing. Hope they do well for you too. I have said it before and I will say it again. I had two contracts past ROFR on almost the same day, mason had 1 and they got me docs almost right away and we closed yesterday. The other is magic title and I still haven’t received my closing documents yet. It is extending an already crazy long process.


----------



## RKS03

Mexacajun said:


> Mason was amazing. Hope they do well for you too. I have said it before and I will say it again. I had two contracts past ROFR on almost the same day, mason had 1 and they got me docs almost right away and we closed yesterday. The other is magic title and I still haven’t received my closing documents yet. It is extending an already crazy long process.


I had a small 25 point contract before a month ago with Mason and it came in 4 or 5 days later but I wasn’t in a rush.  This time I’m trying to get the money in to pay off a direct contract I recently bought (with 3 months of payments spread out)! Not the end of the world if it’s not in time but I’d rather not ding my credit report with such a large revolving credit card balance if I can avoid it.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

RKS03 said:


> I’m the Seller on this. Finally passed today.  Just hoping Mason will live up to their quick reputation now .  Waiting on a call back.
> 
> RKS03---$143-$21860-150-BWV-Feb-0/21, 4/22, 150/23, 150/24-Sell/Buyer Split CC- sent 5/16, passed 6/16


I am using Mason for both of mine. The AKL passed on 6/8 and I actually received the documents before I’d even been told it had passed! We then closed today only 8 days later. Would have been quicker but my funds took a few days to arrive


----------



## lmshrage

mickeyhellyeah said:


> I’ve just seen on a Resale Blog on FB, that they are about to release some ‘new and exciting things’ about DVC resale perks. any idea what these could be? We are about to offer on another AKL contract (first one disney bought back) but conscious there’s new perks about to be released…


Just saw the post I think you read. Worded like it's only if you bought resale through them? I am waiting on ROFR for a poly contract thru someone else....


----------



## JoeDisney247365

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Thanks guys!  I understood the concept of the points.  And I could tell the P in SAP stood for points.  I don't think I ever would have guessed "Sleep-around" for the SA.  LOL.


Don't let it bother you! Pre-DVC I came to these boards and was greeted with a post that went something like this...

So my DH and I Love WDW and are so happy that we bought into DVC.  We enjoy DCL too! Nothing beats the pool at VGF except maybe SAB at BCV.  Was talking to a CM the other day about the deal at BLT and we decided that it was perfect for SAP! At $180PP we couldn't pass it up.  We had a problem getting the points loaded to our UY so we called MS and who transferred us to MA.  We also bought some OTUP for our upcoming trip.  I wish they still had the FP though but now we rely on EMH at MK and AK.  Oh well we can always go to DS for the day. Bring back the AP so I can link it to MDE!!!  Can't wait for MNSSHP this year but hoping MCO isn't a nightmare. LMAO>>>

Took me like an hour to google what I was reading.


----------



## savvy101787

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Don't let it bother you! Pre-DVC I came to these boards and was greeted with a post that went something like this...
> 
> So my DH and I Love WDW and are so happy that we bought into DVC.  We enjoy DCL too! Nothing beats the pool at VGF except maybe SAB at BCV.  Was talking to a CM the other day about the deal at BLT and we decided that it was perfect for SAP! At $180PP we couldn't pass it up.  We had a problem getting the points loaded to our UY so we called MS and who transferred us to MA.  We also bought some OTUP for our upcoming trip.  I wish they still had the FP though but now we rely on EMH at MK and AK.  Oh well we can always go to DS for the day. Bring back the AP so I can link it to MDE!!!  Can't wait for MNSSHP this year but hoping MCO isn't a nightmare. LMAO>>>
> 
> Took me like an hour to google what I was reading.


Have been there myself!


----------



## Redheadprincess

mickeyhellyeah said:


> I’ve just seen on a Resale Blog on FB, that they are about to release some ‘new and exciting things’ about DVC resale perks. any idea what these could be? We are about to offer on another AKL contract (first one disney bought back) but conscious there’s new perks about to be released…


It is with the Dvcrentalstore.com and  point swaps.


----------



## arich35

Is there anywhere that you are able to see recent contracts that were sold and the price? Bigger than what is shown here


----------



## Cyberc1978

Redheadprincess said:


> It is with the Dvcrentalstore.com and  point swaps.


I would hardly consider it something new and exciting, click bait is what it is. 

Instead of owners getting cash for their points when they rent you basically get something else. Better of just renting for cash yourself.


----------



## Ruttangel

Wow did anyone see this recent listing, sadly gone now
AUL, $80pp with 302 banked points!!
https://vacatia.com/vacation-club-resales/disney-vacation-club-56713


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Ruttangel said:


> Wow did anyone see this recent listing, sadly gone now
> AUL, $80pp with 302 banked points!!
> https://vacatia.com/vacation-club-resales/disney-vacation-club-56713


I feel sorry for the seller. Feels like they were massively misled here on how to price this. 

I wonder if somehow the buyer and the broker are not unknown to each other.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Ruttangel said:


> Wow did anyone see this recent listing, sadly gone now
> AUL, $80pp with 302 banked points!!
> https://vacatia.com/vacation-club-resales/disney-vacation-club-56713



There is still one left at $147 better hurry before it’s gone


----------



## Ruttangel

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I feel sorry for the seller. Feels like they were massively misled here on how to price this.
> 
> I wonder if somehow the buyer and the broker are not unknown to each other.


I suppose you could say direct pricing was recently as low as $133 for 300 points so 40% lower than direct. That used to be about right for resale savings, just last 12 months have seen that number squeezed right down.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Cyberc1978 said:


> I would hardly consider it something new and exciting, click bait is what it is.
> 
> Instead of owners getting cash for their points when they rent you basically get something else. Better of just renting for cash yourself.


I wouldn’t quite go there. There are advantages if the swap is appealing rather than simply cashing out and booking yourself. The biggest being the tax implications of not having to fill out a 1099 for cashing out.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Do I have a problem if after I settle in for my coffee my new routine is to say “Whelp, lets go check what the ROFR monster ate last night?” And hop over here to read the latest? No? Just checking if I should seek help.


----------



## BamaGuy44

DVCBeachBum said:


> Do I have a problem if after I settle in for my coffee my new routine is to say “Whelp, lets go check what the ROFR monster ate last night?” And hop over here to read the latest? No? Just checking if I should seek help.


I think a lot of us would be in that therapy group. I have no plans to buy any points soon. but I love to keep up with this thread.


----------



## sndral

arich35 said:


> Is there anywhere that you are able to see recent contracts that were sold and the price? Bigger than what is shown here


DVC news reports on resale prices occasionally, the most recent was for March’s numbers. https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...yback-interest-at-2042-resorts-remains-strong
They rely on recorded deeds on the OC site. You can mine the OC site for the data yourself, but it’s a complicated procedure. Although you can use the deed document tax to get a total price, figuring out how much per point can be challenging since some deeds only list unit number & not the number of points. Here’s a link w/ how to do it https://www.disboards.com/threads/viewing-resales-on-oc-comptroller-website-and-rofr.3516339/


----------



## Jgc014

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I wouldn’t quite go there. There are advantages if the swap is appealing rather than simply cashing out and booking yourself. The biggest being the tax implications of not having to fill out a 1099 for cashing out.


Without really looking into the specifics of this program, I don’t think this is true. Likely this is two separate transactions - just handled by one party. A taxable point rental, then the proceeds go towards paying for a new vacation. 

Similar to if you did this yourself - taxable rental of your points to fund a non DVC vacation, and then book the vacation. The only difference I see is a third party is handling the logistics, which I guess could have value if you didn’t want to deal with it yourself.


----------



## Mexacajun

DVCBeachBum said:


> Do I have a problem if after I settle in for my coffee my new routine is to say “Whelp, lets go check what the ROFR monster ate last night?” And hop over here to read the latest? No? Just checking if I should seek help.


Do I have a problem if I check this thread 20 times a day?


----------



## CalOilerGurl

cruella4me64 said:


> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19, passed 6/14
> 
> Thank you again to all the posters for your informative views!


YAY! Beach Club! Great price too


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Possibly. But we can drive together to therapy and stop for coffee after


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Jgc014 said:


> Without really looking into the specifics of this program, I don’t think this is true. Likely this is two separate transactions - just handled by one party. A taxable point rental, then the proceeds go towards paying for a new vacation.
> 
> Similar to if you did this yourself - taxable rental of your points to fund a non DVC vacation, and then book the vacation. The only difference I see is a third party is handling the logistics, which I guess could have value if you didn’t want to deal with it yourself.


I’m just conveying what was communicated by the DVC Rental Store team. Because it is classified as a “swap” rather than a “sale” you don’t have to do a 1099. As long as your proceeds are less than the overall cost of the trip obviously.


----------



## erinkristen04

DVCBeachBum said:


> Do I have a problem if after I settle in for my coffee my new routine is to say “Whelp, lets go check what the ROFR monster ate last night?” And hop over here to read the latest? No? Just checking if I should seek help.


Me: “Hmm… yes… this could indicate a possible problem…”
Also me: (takes big sip of my coffee)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ruttangel said:


> Wow did anyone see this recent listing, sadly gone now
> AUL, $80pp with 302 banked points!!
> https://vacatia.com/vacation-club-resales/disney-vacation-club-56713


I thought I knew all the resale sites. Never knew about this one. I don’t think I would buy or sell through this company considering they only have a total of 4 DVC listings. WRT to the AUL listing for $80pp, I don’t think it’s an unreasonably low price if you consider the large contract size and the current market that is flooded with listings.


----------



## Ruttangel

HIRyeDVC said:


> I thought I knew all the resale sites. Never knew about this one. I don’t think I would buy or sell through this company considering they only have a total of 4 DVC listings. WRT to the AUL listing for $80pp, I don’t think it’s an unreasonably low price if you consider the large contract size and the current market that is flooded with listings.


Very well established broker used to be one of the ones DVC used to recommend with Fidelity.
I completely agree, I would still want to offer lower


----------



## Dtrains

dtrains---$120-$32669-250-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 246/22, 250/23- sent 5/21, passed 6/16


----------



## DonMacGregor

Dtrains said:


> dtrains---$120-$32669-250-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 246/22, 250/23- sent 5/21, passed 6/16


Fingers crossed here:



> DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30



This is going to make the next week verrrrrrry long.


----------



## Dtrains

DonMacGregor said:


> Fingers crossed here:


will keep our fingers crossed for you! I was really not sure it would go through. Very, very glad it did!


----------



## E2ME2

DVCBeachBum said:


> Do I have a problem if after I settle in for my coffee my new routine is to say “Whelp, lets go check what the ROFR monster ate last night?” And hop over here to read the latest? No? Just checking if I should seek help.


We are your people; this IS the therapy group!!


----------



## E2ME2

CalOilerGurl said:


> YAY! Beach Club! Great price too





cruella4me64 said:


> cruella4me64---$152-$40234-250-BCV-Jun-0/21, 167/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 5/19, passed 6/14
> 
> Thank you again to all the posters for your informative views!


Awesome Price - & my Use Year.
I'm jealous!! - I'm looking for same price/UY, but not that many points.
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## cruella4me64

E2ME2 said:


> Awesome Price - & my Use Year.
> I'm jealous!! - I'm looking for same price/UY, but not that many points.
> CONGRATULATIONS!!


Thank you all again!


----------



## Cyberc1978

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I wouldn’t quite go there. There are advantages if the swap is appealing rather than simply cashing out and booking yourself. The biggest being the tax implications of not having to fill out a 1099 for cashing out.


In that case couldn’t you just collect payment in the form of a gift certificate?


----------



## Brian Noble

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> Because it is classified as a “swap” rather than a “sale” you don’t have to do a 1099.


I’m not sure I would trust the broker for my tax advice. If this is viewed by the IRS as a “barter” transaction, it may be a taxable event.


----------



## Stargazer65

E2ME2 said:


> We are your people; this IS the therapy group!!


More like the *enabling* group.


----------



## gskywalker

Ruttangel said:


> Wow did anyone see this recent listing, sadly gone now
> AUL, $80pp with 302 banked points!!
> https://vacatia.com/vacation-club-resales/disney-vacation-club-56713


That was the website I got my $70 pp contract on.   I stopped looking at it though because it had been so long since they had any contracts.  $80 pp might have made me buy a 3rd use year even though I hate having 2 use years


----------



## The_MT

DonMacGregor said:


> Fingers crossed here:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to make the next week verrrrrrry long.


My international AKV contract went to Disney on 5/27 so hopefully we both hear on ours by next week!


----------



## Azndjdude

Brian Noble said:


> I’m not sure I would trust the broker for my tax advice. If this is viewed by the IRS as a “barter” transaction, it may be a taxable event.


When I saw this new product, the first thing I thought about was the barter transaction rules.

But the IRS website does state when describing Bartering: "The term doesn't include arrangements that provide solely for the informal exchange of similar services on a noncommercial basis (for example, a babysitting cooperative run by neighborhood parents)."


----------



## kash92

Hi folks. I hope this isn't a silly question, but every time I think I understand the process I discover there’s so much more to  learn. Once closing is completed, what is (generally speaking) the amount of time that folks have found transpires between that day and the deed being recorded and receiving the email from Disney welcoming you to DVC and getting the points into the account? I know it will make sense once I’ve gone through the experience, but it all seems a mystery as I sit here typing this message.


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

kash92 said:


> Hi folks. I hope this isn't a silly question, but every time I think I understand the process I discover there’s so much more to  learn. Once closing is completed, what is (generally speaking) the amount of time that folks have found transpires between that day and the deed being recorded and receiving the email from Disney welcoming you to DVC and getting the points into the account? I know it will make sense once I’ve gone through the experience, but it all seems a mystery as I sit here typing this message.


Search the DISboards for the Closing Time thread.


----------



## kash92

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> Search the DISboards for the Closing Time thread.





xqueenoffoolsx said:


> Search the DISboards for the Closing Time thread.


Whoops-sorry-I was flipping between the two boards. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brian Noble

Azndjdude said:


> informal exchange of similar services on a noncommercial basis


I’m not sure I’d want to be the one to argue that a well-known broker that advertises on the internet forms the basis of an “informal exchange,” but I’m also one of those people who errs on the side of caution when it comes to my tax forms.


----------



## kmill99

kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17

....And we signed for our hopeful contract at the Poly (to pair with our AK hopeful contract!  This one made the wifey one smiley girl... fingers crossed on our 2 contracts that neither gets swallowed up!!! We are anxious to officially join this club.


----------



## savvy101787

kmill99 said:


> kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17
> 
> ....And we signed for our hopeful contract at the Poly (to pair with our AK hopeful contract!  This one made the wifey one smiley girl... fingers crossed on our 2 contracts that neither gets swallowed up!!! We are anxious to officially join this club.



I was looking at one very similar but have been holding off because of Poly2. Good luck!


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Not holding out too much hope but you never know!! 2nd time trying…we are UK based 

mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKL-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Good luck to everyone waiting . I might not be able to update next week as I will be in Iceland (yay) but I'll get to it for sure the weekend after if I don't end up with a couple of hours of free time while away. 

As well, I feel I should give a gentle and friendly reminder that a lot of people do follow this thread (and many other threads, of course) as "lurkers" and don't end up joining until they have something they'd like to post, which can sometimes be years after they started reading that forum (I've seen it happen!). I'd hate for someone to be really excited about becoming brand-new DVC members, wanting this group that they've been following to get excited with them, and then feeling raked over the coals because of suspicions of lower-priced contracts getting through. Though many are indeed taken, there are still many contracts that get through the drunken-monkey dartboard process, and some contracts might have a better shot since they aren't listed as International Sellers even though they are...etc. 

TLDR: I would really like it if people were always made to feel comfortable in posting their data here and having us all be excited for them and with them, even if it's their very first post and/ or it seems oddly low. Thank you


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting . I might not be able to update next week as I will be in Iceland (yay) but I'll get to it for sure the weekend after if I don't end up with a couple of hours of free time while away.
> 
> As well, I feel I should give a gentle and friendly reminder that a lot of people do follow this thread (and many other threads, of course) as "lurkers" and don't end up joining until they have something they'd like to post, which can sometimes be years after they started reading that forum (I've seen it happen!). I'd hate for someone to be really excited about becoming brand-new DVC members, wanting this group that they've been following to get excited with them, and then feeling raked over the coals because of suspicions of lower-priced contracts getting through. Though many are indeed taken, there are still many contracts that get through the drunken-monkey dartboard process, and some contracts might have a better shot since they aren't listed as International Sellers even though they are...etc.
> 
> TLDR: I would really like it if people were always made to feel comfortable in posting their data here and having us all be excited for them and with them, even if it's their very first post and/ or it seems oddly low. Thank you


Thank you for all you do! Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Einstein509

pangyal said:


> Good luck to everyone waiting . I might not be able to update next week as I will be in Iceland (yay) but I'll get to it for sure the weekend after if I don't end up with a couple of hours of free time while away.


Iceland!  How exciting.  Please give a quick synopsis once you're back.  I know this is the ROFR thread, but I'm really interested in your trip.  We were supposed to go about three years ago, then life happened and we had to cancel our trip.  Been meaning to go ever since, but the pandemic threw another wrench into our plans.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

This looks like the contract that I put an offer on about a month or so ago. I low balled hoping that they’d meet me in the middle (mid-160s) but they refused to budge below 170, took it off the market for about a week, and then put it back on again. Same points and allotment, same UY, and international seller. Looks like they got tired of waiting. Nice grab!


erinkristen04 said:


> erinkristen04---$164-$16052-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10


----------



## erinkristen04

AKVDisneyFan said:


> This looks like the contract that I put an offer on about a month or so ago. I low balled hoping that they’d meet me in the middle (mid-160s) but they refused to budge below 170, took it off the market for about a week, and then put it back on again. Same points and allotment, same UY, and international seller. Looks like they got tired of waiting. Nice grab!


Thank you!! Was actually hoping to try for less pp but it was through dvcsales.com and had that automatic minimum bid thing on, so wouldn’t let me submit an offer for anything less than $164. It was the exact UY and within the range of points we were hunting for so we went for it anyway and are really excited!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

erinkristen04 said:


> Thank you!! Was actually hoping to try for less pp but it was through dvcsales.com and had that automatic minimum bid thing on, so wouldn’t let me submit an offer for anything less than $164. It was the exact UY and within the range of points we were hunting for so we went for it anyway and are really excited!


This was definitely the same contract then. It was on DVCSales.com. I was following it for a couple of months prior to making the offer. Originally they were asking $178 or $179 and wouldn’t let you bid below the mid-160s. Later they dropped the price to $173. Then sometime at the beginning of May they dropped the automatic minimum bid floor to like $150, so I offered $155 hoping they’d meet me somewhere in the mid-160s. They immediately responded with the same asking price again so I thought they wouldn’t be willing to negotiate and withdrew my offer. They removed their contract from the site a day or two later and then put it back on again about a week later. That’s awesome that you got it and a good price! I was wondering what was going to happen to that contract.


----------



## lkpat1983

erinkristen04 said:


> Ditto!!! We are in early stages of the ROFR waiting game for our first contract. It was a bit of battle to convince DH, so while I think he will be agreeable to adding on in a few years once we have actually had a chance to experience our membership lol, he’s definitely a no-go right now and I’m getting fomo of epic proportions.


I thought I was the only one whose hubby doesn't know I purchased! HAHA. I work two full-time jobs though. My second job is purely travel money for us. So...


----------



## erinkristen04

lkpat1983 said:


> I thought I was the only one whose hubby doesn't know I purchased! HAHA. I work two full-time jobs though. My second job is purely travel money for us. So...


Oh mine def knows, but heck the amount of work I had to put into convincing him to get on board started to feel like my second job! Hoping our next contract it’ll be easier to convince him… That said, I  love and respect the idea of a source of income that’s devoted solely for travel purposes!! And love that you’ve taken that control! Teach me your ways!


----------



## hobbes42

erinkristen04 said:


> I  love and respect the idea of a source of income that’s devoted solely for travel purposes!! And love that you’ve taken that control! Teach me your ways!


This is the way.


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$127-$14004-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/21, taken 6/19
Not surprised, but disappointed. Back to the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

News of SSR permits for treehouse renos could be indicative of why so many SSR contracts are getting ROFR'd


----------



## hglenn

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> News of SSR permits for treehouse renos could be indicative of why so many SSR contracts are getting ROFR'd


I thought the same thing when I saw that news a couple of weeks ago.  Definitely makes sense that they would want points to sell direct!


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw that news a couple of weeks ago.  Definitely makes sense that they would want points to sell direct!


Renovating the treehouses is just part of the normal cycle.  They don’t buy things back because of that.


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> Renovating the treehouses is just part of the normal cycle.  They don’t buy things back because of that.


Are permits required just for renovations?


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> Are permits required just for renovations?


Yes.


----------



## wdw4rfam

lkpat1983 said:


> I thought I was the only one whose hubby doesn't know I purchased! HAHA. I work two full-time jobs though. My second job is purely travel money for us. So...


My job is pure disney money. I homeschool my kids and when we decided we needed to go to Disney more than once a year I said I’ll step up- and I go in and bake at 3am now so I can be home by the time my kids get up. So technically 2 jobs


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI (SELLER)---$139-$7557-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 40/23-Close After 10/25- sent 5/24, taken 6/20

DVC takes another SSR.  I planned to hold off on listing due to the delayed closing, however the economic downturn changed my mind.  I feel bad for the buyer but pleased to sell at a profit and know I'm not watching prices tank while I politely sit on the sideline...


----------



## Paul 55555

Got the confirmation of the bad news.Disney took it I thought $140 a point for Akl would pass but I was wrong.


----------



## KalamityJane

Has Disney been ROFRing VGC at all? I looked at DVC resale market’s stats on ROFR for 2021 and this thread and didn’t see anything.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$127-$14004-100-SSR-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 5/21, taken 6/19
> Not surprised, but disappointed. Back to the thrill of the hunt!


This does not bode well for my buyer, but I am not surprised. Hopefully there's another contract with an international seller that you can get through ROFR.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25 - Passed 6/20


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25 - Passed 6/20


May I ask what broker posted this listing? Thanks


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Alice in Okie-land said:


> May I ask what broker posted this listing? Thanks


It's not one of the sites listed in top of this board's post...not sure if I can list it? Sandisw???


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

wdwdaddy4life said:


> It's not one of the sites listed in top of this board's post...not sure if I can list it? Sandisw???


Ok understood. 
I am aware of and use the board sponsor broker frequently, but a bit clueless about other brokers and what is/is not allowed in forum. Thx


----------



## Sandisw

wdwdaddy4life said:


> It's not one of the sites listed in top of this board's post...not sure if I can list it? Sandisw???



Post the link. If it’s blocked, then you can’t give hints or discuss it.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

Sandisw said:


> Post the link. If it’s blocked, then you can’t give hints or discuss it.


https://www.****************.com


----------



## wdw4rfam

Paul 55555 said:


> Got the confirmation of the bad news.Disney took it I thought $140 a point for Akl would pass but I was wrong.


Oh that stinks. We almost put a $140 offer for AKL after they took our $138 SSR. But just decided to go PVB instead. Glad I didn’t waste another month. I don’t know how they are still taking all of these AKL& SSR contracts. They are going to have massive inventory of points.


----------



## savvy101787

wdw4rfam said:


> Oh that stinks. We almost put a $140 offer for AKL after they took our $138 SSR. But just decided to go PVB instead. Glad I didn’t waste another month. I don’t know how they are still taking all of these AKL& SSR contracts. They are going to have massive inventory of points.



Have there been any semi-substantiated rumors of an AKL refurb beyond the Kidani pool area?


----------



## Azndjdude

Azndjdude---$165-$13655-75-VGF-Apr-0/21, 147/22, 75/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/20

First contract has passed ROFR (although not really a surprise). Can't wait to start using the points.


----------



## Chia1974

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life- $115-$17,250-150-RIV-OCT-0/21,75/22,150/23-Sent 5/25 - Passed 6/20


I wouldn’t mind the restrictions at this price.


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9


----------



## Arguetafamily

Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays C.C.- sent 6/12


----------



## lmslovesdisney

lmslovesdisney---$153-$30474-190-PVB-Feb-2/21, 190/22, 190/23, 190/24-seller offered to pay closing costs- sent 5/26 passed 6/20

lmslovesdisney---$153-$8019-50-PVB-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller offered to pay closing costs- sent 5/26  passed 6/20


----------



## AdventurerKat

Paul 55555 said:


> Got the confirmation of the bad news.Disney took it I thought $140 a point for Akl would pass but I was wrong.


Sorry yours didn't pass but thanks for the data point. I have been considering one similar to your original post, so this is definitely discouraging.


----------



## flute38

flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-international seller- sent 6/20

Trying again!


----------



## savvy101787

AdventurerKat said:


> Sorry yours didn't pass but thanks for the data point. I have been considering one similar to your original post, so this is definitely discouraging.



Very discouraging, especially considering I’m seeing more and more listing below this price per point — saw a $120/pt this morning!


----------



## pianomanzano

savvy101787 said:


> Very discouraging, especially considering I’m seeing more and more listing below this price per point — saw a $120/pt this morning!


Yea, big disconnect between the listings and the ROFR ceiling for AKL and SSR right now.


----------



## savvy101787

pianomanzano said:


> Yea, big disconnect between the listings and the ROFR ceiling for AKL and SSR right now.



I get SSR due to the refurb but I don’t get AKL. I’d love to add on there to the resale I bought at $103/pt in July 2020 but I just can’t justify it knowing what I’d need to pay to pass ROFR. At those prices, I’d rather just buy elsewhere.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

pianomanzano said:


> Yea, big disconnect between the listings and the ROFR ceiling for AKL and SSR right now.


I have a 128 out on AKL but a 118 on SSR that will likely get eaten this week. I just wish they would get on with it so I can figure out my next contract.


----------



## NVDISFamily

KalamityJane said:


> Has Disney been ROFRing VGC at all? I looked at DVC resale market’s stats on ROFR for 2021 and this thread and didn’t see anything.


I really hope to hear back on 255 a point contract I sent on 5/19 soon (no word yet). So far no rumors of them doing ROFR at VGC but I always worry too much. If/when I clear or they take it I’ll post right away.


----------



## LMH6

LMH6-$128-$13,845-100-RIV-AUG-0/21, 62/22, 100/23-sent 6/21


----------



## hglenn

LMH6 said:


> LMH6-$128-$13,845-100-RIV-AUG-0/21, 62/22, 100/23-sent 6/21


Great price! If we add RIV I think we'll just do resale, too.  The restrictions are worth it for that price and the resort/contract length!


----------



## savvy101787

LMH6 said:


> LMH6-$128-$13,845-100-RIV-AUG-0/21, 62/22, 100/23-sent 6/21


I think this is the listing I asked about but was told it was already taken. Congrats and good  luck!


----------



## babecca1

Got a new small contract to add to our existing BCV contract. 

babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> Great price! If we add RIV I think we'll just do resale, too.  The restrictions are worth it for that price and the resort/contract length!


Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond and seller pays 22 dues 

Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
19300+532cc=19832
19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869

Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650

Difference $3219

I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


----------



## garegco

garegco---$168-$31385-175-BLT-Oct-0/21, 350/22, 175/23-Delayed Close 9/26- sent 5/16, taken 6/20

That's 0 for 3 on BLT contracts as a first time buyer. Trying to figure out if we should keep chasing resale or just buy the 300+ points we are wanting direct at RIV at this time since the cost is actually cheaper with what they are buying BLT back at.


----------



## savvy101787

A


Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


Are you saying you’d rent the 22 & 23 points to cover part of the cost? Or use 150 points from another source?


----------



## BeachClub2014

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


Based on the numbers you've outlined, I would likely buy direct given the $3,200 delta. The direct points would have no restrictions and can be used anywhere, now and in the future. That would be worth the $3,200 premium to me.


----------



## Chia1974

garegco said:


> garegco---$168-$31385-175-BLT-Oct-0/21, 350/22, 175/23-Delayed Close 9/26- sent 5/16, taken 6/20
> 
> That's 0 for 3 on BLT contracts as a first time buyer. Trying to figure out if we should keep chasing resale or just buy the 300+ points we are wanting direct at RIV at this time since the cost is actually cheaper with what they are buying BLT back at.


I paid $245 last year BLT direct after Disney took my first one. I think it’s totally possible to use RIV points at BLT, especially the lake view rooms have better availability.


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


Only issue is that I don't want to rent points...  I want to use points....  LOL


----------



## Chia1974

savvy101787 said:


> A
> 
> Are you saying you’d rent the 22 & 23 points to cover part of the cost? Or use 150 points from another source?


If I buy September UY I’d get 100 points from 2021 and 50 more in 2022 a resale doesn’t have.


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> Only issue is that I don't want to rent points...  I want to use points....  LOL


I like cash


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> I like cash


My husband has brain washed me .....  he doesn't go on vacation to save money.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.



And, for $3200...its direct points are good everywhere and not just RIV...so, you pay more, but get more.


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> And, for $3200...its direct points are good everywhere and not just RIV...so, you pay more, but get more.


Yea, that's very true...  that's why I love these boards....  you guys are so smart and we get so many different perspectives.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> And, for $3200...its direct points are good everywhere and not just RIV...so, you pay more, but get more.


I don’t absolutely love RIV and don’t love the restrictions of course. That’s why I used 100 points in the example. I can stay there sometimes but I won’t buy 200-300 points there.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I don’t absolutely love RIV and don’t love the restrictions of course. That’s why I used 100 points in the example. I can stay there sometimes but I won’t buy 200-300 points there.



Makes sense...just showing that with current incentives, for those debating, that $3200 is not such a huge difference to go from having a restricted to one resort contract, to one that can be used everywhere!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

hglenn said:


> My husband has brain washed me .....  he doesn't go on vacation to save money.


A man after my own own heart…


----------



## dlam32

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


So many unknowns with RIV right now. My personal opinion, if you don’t mind staying only at RIV, this might be the best opportunity for the lowest resale price floor given the economic conditions and Disney isn’t ROFRing RIV right now. Once RIV sells out, ROFR comes into play and the floor will be defined. 

$3200 more/100 pts is not that big a difference over the life of the contract and gives more flexibility with point usage across the resorts, but that assumes you keep it to the end date. I think that are other posts have referenced 7 years as the avg time a DVC contract is held  Should you find yourself needing to sell for whatever reason, you’re potentially going to take a decent hit because of the restrictions. I hope that DVD gets rid of the restriction if they aren’t going to apply them to other future resorts.


----------



## Stargazer65

hglenn said:


> Yea, that's very true...  that's why I love these boards....  you guys are so smart and we get so many different perspectives.


Absolutely true, no one is a match for our brains. Let me put it this way-have you ever heard of Plato? Aristotle? Socrates?  

...Morons.


----------



## geargrinder

Paul 55555 said:


> Got the confirmation of the bad news.Disney took it I thought $140 a point for Akl would pass but I was wrong.




Dang, that sucks.  I have a $135 waiting for ROFR right now.  Doesn't bode well.

How many points was it?


----------



## Ruttangel

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


Buying any resort just to stay at that resort means you really need to look at point charts.
100points gets you 7 nights in summer at some resorts but RIV only 5 nights or 4 in a preferred room.


----------



## savvy101787

Chia1974 said:


> If I buy September UY I’d get 100 points from 2021 and 50 more in 2022 a resale doesn’t have.


Ah, gotcha. Sorry I read that wrong. I don’t have experience renting points out but if you would be able to rent out the 2021 points before they expire (would Disney let you bank them since you’re buying after the bank date?), then I agree that the direct deal is a better option in the long-run.


----------



## savvy101787

Ruttangel said:


> Buying any resort just to stay at that resort means you really need to look at point charts.
> 100points gets you 7 nights in summer at some resorts but RIV only 5 nights or 4 in a preferred room.



That makes sense if you are _only_ staying at  one resort your whole trip. But if this is an add-on or means of getting a HS/Epcot/Skyliner resort for a portion of the stay, I think that is less of a concern.


----------



## Chia1974

savvy101787 said:


> Ah, gotcha. Sorry I read that wrong. I don’t have experience renting points out but if you would be able to rent out the 2021 points before they expire (would Disney let you bank them since you’re buying after the bank date?), then I agree that the direct deal is a better option in the long-run.


They will bank for you when you buy direct.


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> Thoughts on RIV resale vs direct @ 100 points September UY
> Ideal resale deal $120 with no points for 2021, 50 points for 2022 and 100 points for 2023 and beyond
> 
> Direct $207-$14=$193x100=$19300
> 19300+532cc=19832
> 19832-396(Disney visa rewards)=19436
> 19436-417(1/2 dues 2022)=$19019
> 19019-150x21(rent150 extra pts)=$15869
> 
> Resale &12000+$650cc=$12650
> 
> Difference $3219
> 
> I know $3219 is not big/small amount but RIV has 48 years left. Difference is smaller with 200+direct.


I've tried explaining this to brokers when sellers rejected my offers in the $100-115/pt range for contracts in the 200-250pt range that are going direct for mid $160-170s/pt with the current incentives). Granted, some sellers are underwater and can't go below the 140-160/pt that they're listing on the market but they have to know that informed folks won't be buying contracts that high.


----------



## savvy101787

Chia1974 said:


> They will bank for you when you buy direct.


I never knew that, thank you!


----------



## harmon54

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI (SELLER)---$139-$7557-50-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 40/23-Close After 10/25- sent 5/24, taken 6/20
> 
> DVC takes another SSR.  I planned to hold off on listing due to the delayed closing, however the economic downturn changed my mind.  I feel bad for the buyer but pleased to sell at a profit and know I'm not watching prices tank while I politely sit on the sideline...


Can I ask who you sold with?


----------



## MICKIMINI

harmon54 said:


> Can I ask who you sold with?


No, sorry I can't say!


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> I've tried explaining this to brokers when sellers rejected my offers in the $100-115/pt range for contracts in the 200-250pt range that are going direct for mid $160-170s/pt with the current incentives). Granted, some sellers are underwater and can't go below the 140-160/pt that they're listing on the market but they have to know that informed folks won't be buying contracts that high.


They’ll just wait for a uninformed buyer.
A lot of listings are down to $140 or less now. A lot of them are on the market for a few months.


----------



## Ruttangel

savvy101787 said:


> That makes sense if you are _only_ staying at  one resort your whole trip. But if this is an add-on or means of getting a HS/Epcot/Skyliner resort for a portion of the stay, I think that is less of a concern.


To clarify, If you buy resale at RIV and that's your only contract then you are only staying at RIV and 100 points will not get you very far especially with borrowing at 50%. You can put your own figures in table below as I did this about 9 months ago but it kind of explains what I mean.


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> To clarify, If you buy resale at RIV and that's your only contract then you are only staying at RIV and 100 points will not get you very far especially with banking at 50%. You can put your own figures in table below as I did this about 9 months ago but it kind of explains what I mean.
> View attachment 678245



I think you meant to say borrowing at 50%!


----------



## savvy101787

Ruttangel said:


> To clarify, If you buy resale at RIV and that's your only contract then you are only staying at RIV and 100 points will not get you very far especially with borrowing at 50%. You can put your own figures in table below as I did this about 9 months ago but it kind of explains what I mean.
> View attachment 678245


Great chart!


----------



## dado4

Stargazer65 said:


> Absolutely true, no one is a match for our brains. Let me put it this way-have you ever heard of Plato? Aristotle? Socrates?
> 
> ...Morons.


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> They’ll just wait for a uninformed buyer.
> A lot of listings are down to $140 or less now. A lot of them are on the market for a few months.


The Dec UY sellers haven't gotten the message. Some of the 200+ pt contracts are still at the 145-155 range. Many of which don't have banked points, one just came on the market without any points until 2023 at $145/pt! For 10-20 dollars more per point you can get 2021 points, blue card, and most importantly unrestricted points. Rent out the 2021 points and you have the same price as resale!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Those of us on disboards are thoughtful buyers and sellers IMO.  We have our own *formulas* and are more likely to wait for what we want and withstand the rigors of resale, sometimes repeatedly to get what we want.  

I doubt most sellers think about their contracts competing with other sellers, other brokers or realize there is an educated audience waiting to pounce on a deal.  They just want to sell.  I try to put a listing out when there isn't much competition for the UY and/or contract size.  Out of our last four contracts sold, I think all were u/a in 48 hours and DVC bought back three and one is still in ROFR so no worries about buyers backing out in a down economy...it did happen once.

DH and I just had a discussion in the garage (his happy place) about potential deals at the end of the year (collectively 52 years of DVC experience at work).  We've been flipping contracts bought cheap early in covid which were loaded, we rented points, used a couple years worth of points and are selling stripped into 2023 with extended closings and at (almost) top of the market prices.  We'll take our initial equity, profits and with any luck pick up a few deals...rinse and repeat.


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> Those of us on disboards are thoughtful buyers and sellers IMO.  We have our own *formulas* and are more likely to wait for what we want and withstand the rigors of resale, sometimes repeatedly to get what we want.
> 
> I doubt most sellers think about their contracts competing with other sellers, other brokers or realize there is an educated audience waiting to pounce on a deal.  They just want to sell.  I try to put a listing out when there isn't much competition for the UY and/or contract size.  Out of our last four contracts sold, I think all were u/a in 48 hours and DVC bought back three and one is still in ROFR so no worries about buyers backing out in a down economy...it did happen once.
> 
> DH and I just had a discussion in the garage (his happy place) about potential deals at the end of the year (collectively 52 years of DVC experience at work).  We've been flipping contracts bought cheap early in covid which were loaded, we rented points, used a couple years worth of points and are selling stripped into 2023 with extended closings and at (almost) top of the market prices.  We'll take our initial equity, profits and with any luck pick up a few deals...rinse and repeat.


Still learning but I see possibilities.


----------



## imorgan

imorgan---$164-$15760-90-PVB-Oct-39/21, 141/22, 90/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/21


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> The Dec UY sellers haven't gotten the message. Some of the 200+ pt contracts are still at the 145-155 range. Many of which don't have banked points, one just came on the market without any points until 2023 at $145/pt! For 10-20 dollars more per point you can get 2021 points, blue card, and most importantly unrestricted points. Rent out the 2021 points and you have the same price as resale!


Even if you buy direct Riviera, if and when you decide to sell, you'll be in the same position as these sellers because ownership after you will all be restricted.  If a contract is only allowed to be used at one resort, I'm not sure if they're worth anything over $100pp at this point.  But I guess worth and value is completely subjective and someone might see value in buying at $140+pp.  I really can't wait to see if Poly-2 and VDH will have resale restrictions or not.  I hope they don't, and Riviera will be the only DVC resort with these restrictions.  That would be weird.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

imorgan said:


> imorgan---$164-$15760-90-PVB-Oct-39/21, 141/22, 90/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/21


We sent our Poly contract to ROFR on 5/28. The last two days I’ve seen two from 5/26 get cleared. This is our first contract and I’M DYING!!! C’mon ROFR. Release my contract!!!


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Even if you buy direct Riviera, if and when you decide to sell, you'll be in the same position as these sellers because ownership after you will all be restricted.  If a contract is only allowed to be used at one resort, I'm not sure if they're worth anything over $100pp at this point.  But I guess worth and value is completely subjective and someone might see value in buying at $140+pp.  I really can't wait to see if Poly-2 and VDH will have resale restrictions or not.  I hope they don't, and Riviera will be the only DVC resort with these restrictions.  That would be weird.



I really think that if they don’t out restrictions on VDH or Poly tower, DVD will remove them from RIV.  It won’t make any sense to keep them if they abandon that strategy.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I really think that if they don’t out restrictions on VDH or Poly tower, DVD will remove them from RIV.  It won’t make any sense to keep them if they abandon that strategy.


If Riviera removes the restrictions, do you think former owners who had to sell for cheap because of the restrictions can legally sue Disney?


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> If Riviera removes the restrictions, do you think former owners who had to sell for cheap because of the restrictions can legally sue Disney?



We knew going in that they could remove them. You agree to it when you buy as part of the contract.  It is even an additional page that you sign that describes it so you can’t even claim you didn’t know,

So, absolutely not.  Plus the contracts…all of them mention resale Value not being something one can or should count on.

ETA.  And, no one forces an owner to sell low.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Ruttangel said:


> Buying any resort just to stay at that resort means you really need to look at point charts.
> 100points gets you 7 nights in summer at some resorts but RIV only 5 nights or 4 in a preferred room.


Yeah but one of the things with RIV that pushed us over the edge with our 200 pt Direct was that I actually would rather have a standard view there. Standard view is Epcot “fireworks“ and Im cool with it overlooking Skyliner as we arent in the room type people.


----------



## Stargazer65

What happens if Disney decides to take back RIV contracts through ROFR? Since they are restricted points, what do they do with them?  Start selling RIV restricted points separately, at a lower price from unrestricted points?  Do they wave their magic wand and they become unrestricted again?  Is there any legal issue with that?


----------



## hglenn

Stargazer65 said:


> What happens if Disney decides to take back RIV contracts through ROFR? Since they are restricted points, what do they do with them?  Start selling RIV restricted points separately, at a lower price from unrestricted points?  Do they wave their magic wand and they become unrestricted again?  Is there any legal issue with that?


I would assume they would sell them as new points without restrictions until sold.  Similar to what they do with the 2042 OKW contracts when they take them through ROFR and slap a 2057 expiration date on them and resell them as all shiny and new.


----------



## Justtopa009

Justtopa009 said:


> Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26


Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/22


----------



## Ruttangel

Another sub $100 AUL listing but it’s 500pts!
it’s actually stripped so I would want a big chunk off that list price. I think $75-80 might get it
https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=AR500-06-0621


----------



## Cyberc1978

MICKIMINI said:


> Those of us on disboards are thoughtful buyers and sellers IMO.  We have our own *formulas* and are more likely to wait for what we want and withstand the rigors of resale, sometimes repeatedly to get what we want.
> 
> I doubt most sellers think about their contracts competing with other sellers, other brokers or realize there is an educated audience waiting to pounce on a deal.  They just want to sell.  I try to put a listing out when there isn't much competition for the UY and/or contract size.  Out of our last four contracts sold, I think all were u/a in 48 hours and DVC bought back three and one is still in ROFR so no worries about buyers backing out in a down economy...it did happen once.
> 
> DH and I just had a discussion in the garage (his happy place) about potential deals at the end of the year (collectively 52 years of DVC experience at work).  We've been flipping contracts bought cheap early in covid which were loaded, we rented points, used a couple years worth of points and are selling stripped into 2023 with extended closings and at (almost) top of the market prices.  We'll take our initial equity, profits and with any luck pick up a few deals...rinse and repeat.



And now that the global economy is tanking more deals can be had around end-of-year or the start of 2023. 

Patience is your friend……


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ruttangel said:


> Another sub $100 AUL listing but it’s 500pts!
> it’s actually stripped so I would want a big chunk off that list price. I think $75-80 might get it
> https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=AR500-06-0621


If it was a UY that worked for me I'd be all over it, but June is about as bad as it gets.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> If Riviera removes the restrictions, do you think former owners who had to sell for cheap because of the restrictions can legally sue Disney?


No, for all of the reasons @Sandisw said. But also, how would that work even in theory? There's no way of establishing what the resale value would have been had the restrictions not been in place.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27, passed 6/22


----------



## CaptainAmerica

JoeDisney247365 said:


> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27, passed 6/22


Loaded Aulani is for Kings. Aloha, neighbor.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/28


GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23- sent 5/28, passed 6/22

WOOT! This is our first contract. Now just the waiting game to close and get those points!


----------



## Chia1974

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> GVLSoccerGuy---$157-$36587-220-PVB-Feb-102/21, 162/22, 220/23- sent 5/28, passed 6/22
> 
> WOOT! This is our first contract. Now just the waiting game to close and get those points!


Good deal! Did they bank 21 points?


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Chia1974 said:


> Good deal! Did they bank 21 points?


They did. Hopefully the rest of the process goes quick enough for us to book a trip in November (already planned out a split stay based on DVC Rental Store Availability tool) and bank the 2022 Points to use in 2023.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Justtopa009 said:


> Justtopa009---$157-$8841-50-AKV-Dec-25/21, 100/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, passed 6/22


Wow that’s awesome to see an AKL get through. But boy am I glad I just gave up and went PVB because it was almost the same price with a lot less stress. Congratulations


----------



## Chia1974

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> They did. Hopefully the rest of the process goes quick enough for us to book a trip in November (already planned out a split stay based on DVC Rental Store Availability tool) and bank the 2022 Points to use in 2023.


Hopefully in about a month. Last two weeks of November still have some availability nothing the first two weeks not so much race/Jersey week.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Loaded Aulani is for Kings. Aloha, neighbor.


Ali'i!


----------



## pianomanzano

DVCBeachBum said:


> Yeah but one of the things with RIV that pushed us over the edge with our 200 pt Direct was that I actually would rather have a standard view there. Standard view is Epcot “fireworks“ and Im cool with it overlooking Skyliner as we arent in the room type people.


I wouldn't get too attached to those standard "fireworks" views. I wouldn't be surprised if in a couple years they created some kind of theme park view and made some of those standards that new category or rebalanced rooms (and potentially move some of the preferred in the southeast wing that overlook nothing but CBR and s'il vous play into the standard category). I had a preferred view recently in the west wing of the resort that had views of the skyliner and Epcot/MK fireworks, and was shocked to see that that southeast wing (and the room views on touring plans) were also preferred.


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> I've tried explaining this to brokers when sellers rejected my offers in the $100-115/pt range for contracts in the 200-250pt range that are going direct for mid $160-170s/pt with the current incentives). Granted, some sellers are underwater and can't go below the 140-160/pt that they're listing on the market but they have to know that informed folks won't be buying contracts that high.


We had this issue trying to buy Riviera resale- seller couldn’t afford to go underwater. We wound up buying direct instead.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> If Riviera removes the restrictions, do you think former owners who had to sell for cheap because of the restrictions can legally sue Disney?


Not a chance. There’s no cause of action.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Stargazer65 said:


> What happens if Disney decides to take back RIV contracts through ROFR? Since they are restricted points, what do they do with them?  Start selling RIV restricted points separately, at a lower price from unrestricted points?  Do they wave their magic wand and they become unrestricted again?  Is there any legal issue with that?


Technically, until they resell the points, Disney would have to follow the restrictions. They should not be able to use the points to book other resorts or offer them as OTU points.  Once they resell them, they would become unrestricted again.  The restrictions and perks refer to purchasing directly from Disney, regardless of how Disney obtained the points.

ETA: please disregard this post. It's been proven to be incorrect in subsequent posts and I don't want to lead anyone astray.


----------



## PolynesianPip

CaptainAmerica said:


> If it was a UY that worked for me I'd be all over it, but June is about as bad as it gets.


Uh oh. Waiting on ROFR for my first contract— June. I hope I haven’t made a terrible mistake!?!?!?


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> I wouldn't get too attached to those standard "fireworks" views. I wouldn't be surprised if in a couple years they created some kind of theme park view and made some of those standards that new category or rebalanced rooms (and potentially move some of the preferred in the southeast wing that overlook nothing but CBR and s'il vous play into the standard category). I had a preferred view recently in the west wing of the resort that had views of the skyliner and Epcot/MK fireworks, and was shocked to see that that southeast wing (and the room views on touring plans) were also preferred.


It’s also possible that they do away views. Just like OKW or BCV and redistribute points chart.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

PolynesianPip said:


> Uh oh. Waiting on ROFR for my first contract— June. I hope I haven’t made a terrible mistake!?!?!?


June is as bad as it gets... for me. If you travel in the summer or fall, June is ideal. I mainly travel in winter and spring.


----------



## CarolynFH

PolynesianPip said:


> Uh oh. Waiting on ROFR for my first contract— June. I hope I haven’t made a terrible mistake!?!?!?


The issue of good UY vs. bad UY depends on the owner and when they expect to travel to their DVC resort. We visit WDW mostly in November through March, so our September UY is ideal for us.  If we usually visited in the summertime, June would be much better than September. 

Read the *Understanding Use Year *thread for more knowledge of this important issue in DVC ownership.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Chia1974 said:


> It’s also possible that they do away views. Just like OKW or BCV and redistribute points chart.


Yes, totally agree it may not last. But, what does these days? I’ll have to go to 1 beds if that happens or add on


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

JoeDisney247365 said:


> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27, passed 6/22


Great grab!  Well done


----------



## Sandisw

achinforsomebacon said:


> Technically, until they resell the points, Disney would have to follow the restrictions. They should not be able to use the points to book other resorts or offer them as OTU points.  Once they resell them, they would become unrestricted again.  The restrictions and perks refer to purchasing directly from Disney, regardless of how Disney obtained the points.



Not the way it works.  When DVD takes back the points, they are simply back to the original status…contract is dissolved  

DVD as a buyer is not considered a resale purchaser.


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> It’s also possible that they do away views. Just like OKW or BCV and redistribute points chart.


I think that's possible, but highly unlikely--there's too many different views to take advantage of and price accordingly. Plus the rebalancing would make the standards go up in value since the ratio of preferred to standards is like 2:1 for RIV, unless they balanced it by making tower studios or grand villas higher, which would not be in anyone's interest.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> We knew going in that they could remove them. You agree to it when you buy as part of the contract.  It is even an additional page that you sign that describes it so you can’t even claim you didn’t know,
> 
> So, absolutely not.  Plus the contracts…all of them mention resale Value not being something one can or should count on.
> 
> ETA.  And, no one forces an owner to sell low.





CaptainAmerica said:


> No, for all of the reasons @Sandisw said. But also, how would that work even in theory? There's no way of establishing what the resale value would have been had the restrictions not been in place.


I didn't think so either.  It just sometimes feels like anyone could sue Disney for anything these days.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Cyberc1978 said:


> And now that the global economy is tanking more deals can be had around end-of-year or the start of 2023.
> 
> Patience is your friend……


gaaah! I wish I had waited to buy my AUL sub.....


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Not a chance. There’s no cause of action.


all the more reasons to believe that the restrictions will NOT go away


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Sandisw said:


> Not the way it works.  When DVD takes back the points, they are simply back to the original status…contract is dissolved
> 
> DVD as a buyer is not considered a resale purchaser.


I disagree. I don't see how taking a contract through ROFR could be considered anything but a resale contract based on Disney's definition (i.e. not purchased directly from DVD). It might be semantics but they made the rules and can't just change them for their own gain.


----------



## Splashboat

Quick question to recent sellers. How long does a sold contract show in your DVC account? A contract we sold closed and we received the money last week. I am still seeing the vacation points in my account. We sold a couple of contracts years ago and I don't remember that happening.


----------



## Brian Noble

HIRyeDVC said:


> It just sometimes feels like anyone could sue Disney for anything these days.


Anyone can file, but your counsel can expect to be bench-slapped for most of them.


----------



## Brian Noble

achinforsomebacon said:


> I don't see how taking a contract through ROFR could be considered anything but a resale contract based on Disney's definition (i.e. not purchased directly from DVD).


IIRC, there is language in the POS that explicitly treats the Developer (and points it owns) separately from a Purchaser. This might be one of those areas.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

achinforsomebacon said:


> I disagree.


It's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of fact, and you're wrong. 



achinforsomebacon said:


> I don't see how taking a contract through ROFR could be considered anything but a resale contract based on Disney's definition (i.e. not purchased directly from DVD). It might be semantics but they made the rules and can't just change them for their own gain.


They don't take the contract. They take the points. The contract disappears. Then when they sell the points again, a new contract is created.


----------



## Sandisw

achinforsomebacon said:


> I disagree. I don't see how taking a contract through ROFR could be considered anything but a resale contract based on Disney's definition (i.e. not purchased directly from DVD). It might be semantics but they made the rules and can't just change them for their own gain.



Because the action of ROFR means DVD gets to basically take back the points and they become developer points again. It’s what allows them to sell them again as direct points.

They are not changing the rules because they set them up that way from the start that Resale contracts are those that transfer ownership between two parties and neither is DVD.


----------



## Sandisw

Splashboat said:


> Quick question to recent sellers. How long does a sold contract show in your DVC account? A contract we sold closed and we received the money last week. I am still seeing the vacation points in my account. We sold a couple of contracts years ago and I don't remember that happening.



It disappears when they move it to new owner so it can take weeks.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of fact, and you're wrong.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> View attachment 678521


Lol I was probably a little bit harsh. But I strongly dislike the genre of post that's like "I don't want X to be true, therefore it isn't and any attempt to make it true is because Disney is corrupt and evil and Bob Chapek is Satan himself," when X is plainly true on its face.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol I was probably a little bit harsh. But I strongly dislike the genre of post that's like "...


----------



## pianomanzano

I've learned long ago that the ROFR thread isn't for the faint of heart haha


----------



## JKS DVC

Okay, trying again! 

JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22


----------



## achinforsomebacon

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of fact, and you're wrong.
> 
> 
> They don't take the contract. They take the points. The contract disappears. Then when they sell the points again, a new contract is created.


I'm not saying I'm right but nothing has been posted to fully support the other claims being made.  The only useful thing was Brian Noble's reference to the POS. It would be helpful if someone could post the actual language that addresses this.


CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol I was probably a little bit harsh. But I strongly dislike the genre of post that's like "I don't want X to be true, therefore it isn't and any attempt to make it true is because Disney is corrupt and evil and Bob Chapek is Satan himself," when X is plainly true on its face.


I don't know how you took it that way but that's not what I said or meant at all. And I wouldn't say this is "plainly true on its face".  There's no debate that Disney is buying resale - they are buying from a third party that isn't DVD, which per their wording would result in having restrictions for RIV.  Based on other comments, there must be additional language that results in no restrictions.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney is corrupt and evil and Bob Chapek is Satan himself,"



But all that is also a matter of fact and not opinion.


----------



## Sandisw

achinforsomebacon said:


> I'm not saying I'm right but nothing has been posted to fully support the other claims being made.  The only useful thing was Brian Noble's reference to the POS. It would be helpful if someone could post the actual language that addresses this.
> 
> I don't know how you took it that way but that's not what I said or meant at all. And I wouldn't say this is "plainly true on its face".  There's no debate that Disney is buying resale - they are buying from a third party that isn't DVD, which per their wording would result in having restrictions for RIV.  Based on other comments, there must be additional language that results in no restrictions.



Again, they are a buyer but because we, as owners, give them the right to take the contract back for the same terms offered via a private sale. …it means the points simple revert back to them as though never purchased. There is no longer a contract as it is dissolved.

It’s not the same as resale which requires someone to buy the contract as is and it can’t be changed. 

If resale contracts bought the developer had to stay as an originally contract, then it might have to follow the rules, but that’s not how it works for points taken back by DVD whether via ROfR or foreclosure. 

I am sure this is also guided in someway by timeshare law which allows developers to sell the points again.  It’s why DVD can aquire OKW points ending in 2042 and sell again as 2057. Or change the UY of the points because they are no longer tied to a specific contract.

ETA: It says “club members” who buy from someone other than DVD…which allows DVD to exclude themselves since they are the developer.
here is the language.


----------



## dado4

Sandisw said:


> Again, they are a buyer but because we, as owners, give them the right to take the contract back for the same terms offered via a private sale. …it means the points simple revert back to them as though never purchased. There is no longer a contract as it is dissolved.
> 
> It’s not the same as resale which requires someone to buy the contract as is and it can’t be changed.
> 
> If resale contracts bought the developer had to stay as an originally contract, then it might have to follow the rules, but that’s not how it works for points taken back by DVD whether via ROfR or foreclosure.
> 
> I am sure this is also guided in someway by timeshare law which allows developers to sell the points again.  It’s why DVD can aquire OKW points ending in 2042 and sell again as 2057. Or change the UY of the points because they are no longer tied to a specific contract.


Another way to put it is they aren't "buying from a third party" they are eliminating the third party. DVD is the first party, the current "owner/purchaser" is the second party, the buyer would be the third party. 
Exact wording in our Direct Contract 
"Before PURCHASER may resell, transfer or assign PURCHASER’s Ownership Interest to a third party, PURCHASER is required to offer it to DVD upon the same terms and conditions, including financing, as is offered by or to the third party".

Additionally DVD is the one that sets the rules and they state as much in the contract.
"DVD has reserved the right to prohibit or limit persons who do not purchase an Ownership Interest directly from DVD from participating in
other aspects of Club membership or benefits, including prohibiting or limiting access to other DVC Resorts." Meaning it is their right to set all of these rules, heck they could tell some random person who bought resale that they have a blue card if they wanted. DVD sets the rules and reserves the rights on those rules.


----------



## keirabella2012

PolynesianPip said:


> Uh oh. Waiting on ROFR for my first contract— June. I hope I haven’t made a terrible mistake!?!?!?


I have June use year because that works best for me. As a teacher, I mostly travel the end of June, July, August and sometimes early fall during a break. I had an October use year which I sold since that didn't work for my availability to vacation. It's the BEST use year for some like myself, but maybe for others is doesn't make sense.


----------



## Stargazer65

pianomanzano said:


> I've learned long ago that the ROFR thread isn't for the faint of heart haha


I asked an innocent question


----------



## achinforsomebacon

In reference to "Club Members", isn't DVD a member?  It's defined as "the owner of record of an Ownership Interest in a DVC Resort".

Anyway, after reading through a couple hundred pages of information, I found my answer...(sorry it's blurry - must have been a scanned copy).



CaptainAmerica - I was wrong.  I'm not afraid to admit it.  Sorry for the diversion in the thread.  Carry on with ROFR banter!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

keirabella2012 said:


> I have June use year because that works best for me. As a teacher, I mostly travel the end of June, July, August and sometimes early fall during a break. I had an October use year which I sold since that didn't work for my availability to vacation. It's the BEST use year for some like myself, but maybe for others is doesn't make sense.


I too love June UY.  My first contract was March direct from Disney but I settled for June for my first resale contract because at the time, I couldn't be too picky for VGC.  But since then, June UY has proved to be much more in line with our travel habits.  Owning two UYs has proved very useful as I have now separated my Orlando and west coast contracts into two separate UYs.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I too love June UY.  My first contract was March direct from Disney but I settled for June for my first resale contract because at the time, I couldn't be too picky for VGC.  But since then, June UY has proved to be much more in line with our travel habits.  Owning two UYs has proved very useful as I have now separated my Orlando and west coast contracts into two separate UYs.


For those of us who like to travel all year long, having two UY work. Two UY 6 months apart allow us to visit without jeopardizing any points.
We chose April and October then September was an unexpected unicorn Aulani subsidized.


----------



## mrsap

Chia1974 said:


> For those of us who like to travel all year long, having two UY work. Two UY 6 months apart allow us to visit without jeopardizing any points.
> We chose April and October then September was an unexpected unicorn Aulani subsidized.


We have April & Oct. as well.


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> I too love June UY.  My first contract was March direct from Disney but I settled for June for my first resale contract because at the time, I couldn't be too picky for VGC.  But since then, June UY has proved to be much more in line with our travel habits.  Owning two UYs has proved very useful as I have now separated my Orlando and west coast contracts into two separate UYs.



I have 3 UY because I am a crazy person. I have 2 UY for VGC because I wanted to increase the crazy!   My Feb UY is for my week long DL trip in April and my Sept UY is a cheeky small contract to break up the flight from WDW back to Oz at the end of the year.


----------



## PolynesianPip

keirabella2012 said:


> I have June use year because that works best for me. As a teacher, I mostly travel the end of June, July, August and sometimes early fall during a break. I had an October use year which I sold since that didn't work for my availability to vacation. It's the BEST use year for some like myself, but maybe for others is doesn't make sense.


Teacher here!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Royal Consort said:


> I have 3 UY because I am a crazy person. I have 2 UY for VGC because I wanted to increase the crazy!   My Feb UY is for my week long DL trip in April and my Sept UY is a cheeky small contract to break up the flight from WDW back to Oz at the end of the year.


----------



## Huskerpaul

CaptainAmerica said:


> Lol I was probably a little bit harsh. Bob Chapek is Satan himself, when X is plainly true on its face.


Hey Cap - In this math problem X = Bob Chapek correct?


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Chia1974 said:


> For those of us who like to travel all year long, having two UY work. Two UY 6 months apart allow us to visit without jeopardizing any points.
> We chose April and October then September was an unexpected unicorn Aulani subsidized.


Interesting. All I have ever heard is to avoid this but in my head, since we travel all year and can travel from a 4-5 hour driving distance I am wondering if this wouldn’t give us more flexibility


----------



## princesscinderella

DVCBeachBum said:


> Interesting. All I have ever heard is to avoid this but in my head, since we travel all year and can travel from a 4-5 hour driving distance I am wondering if this wouldn’t give us more flexibility


Two UYs is nice if you have at least 200 points in each UY and can use them separately.  It also allows you to have more waitlists.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DVCBeachBum said:


> Interesting. All I have ever heard is to avoid this but in my head, since we travel all year and can travel from a 4-5 hour driving distance I am wondering if this wouldn’t give us more flexibility


It's more work to manage, but if you're willing to do the work, it can be valuable. But it only works if each contract is big enough to book trips on its own. If you need to combine your contracts to book anything, it's a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> For those of us who like to travel all year long, having two UY work. Two UY 6 months apart allow us to visit without jeopardizing any points.
> We chose April and October then September was an unexpected unicorn Aulani subsidized.





mrsap said:


> We have April & Oct. as well.





CaptainAmerica said:


> It's more work to manage, but if you're willing to do the work, it can be valuable. But it only works if each contract is big enough to book trips on its own. If you need to combine your contracts to book anything, it's a royal pain in the butt.



We have March and September. I agree it's more work and pre-planning but I like having 2. And yes you need to be able to use each UY for standalone trips, combining is not ideal.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's more work to manage, but if you're willing to do the work, it can be valuable. But it only works if each contract is big enough to book trips on its own. If you need to combine your contracts to book anything, it's a royal pain in the butt.





princesscinderella said:


> Two UYs is nice if you have at least 200 points in each UY and can use them separately.  It also allows you to have more waitlists.


Ah, so there is the trick in it. I have not looked at any resale less than 160 and ideally 200 so that should work nicely. I will have to play with this idea in my head. My sons mid Aug birthday we have always done something Dis and probably always will (he is 23 and has special needs living at home) but the rest of the year is really just throwing darts on the wall to find good times. Goal is enough points/contracts to do 4 4-5 day 2 bedroom stays that we drive to from SC. Will rent out our points occasionally to pay cash for cruises. Besides that Aug trip want nothing to do with the summer heat  That’s why we are snow birds.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ruttangel said:


> Another sub $100 AUL listing but it’s 500pts!
> it’s actually stripped so I would want a big chunk off that list price. I think $75-80 might get it
> https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=AR500-06-0621


I don’t think I’d ever buy a contract that large, no matter how discounted it’s price. It’s sheer size eliminates any profit in resale. With buyers for such a contract so limited, the only way you could unload that many points would be to offer a discount like the one you initially received. So whatever savings you initially accrue would be given back when you ultimately sell.


----------



## Paul Stupin

JoeDisney247365 said:


> JoeDisney247365---$105-$26997-230-AUL-Sep-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 5/27, passed 6/22


Congrats!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> We had this issue trying to buy Riviera resale- seller couldn’t afford to go underwater. We wound up buying direct instead.


Ran into the same thing with a 50 point Aulani contract priced at a delusional $194. Seller couldn’t afford to go underwater either, but at that price it will never find a buyer.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> Ran into the same thing with a 50 point Aulani contract priced at a delusional $194. Seller couldn’t afford to go underwater either, but at that price it will never find a buyer.


Nope- it will sit there indefinitely.  Sad for the seller, but it is what it is.


----------



## christophles

christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22

I know this is a long shot, but I figured why not give this one a chance. You never know unless you try!


----------



## pianomanzano

Paul Stupin said:


> Ran into the same thing with a 50 point Aulani contract priced at a delusional $194. Seller couldn’t afford to go underwater either, but at that price it will never find a buyer.


Not sure what the excuse is for that VGF 50 point contract at $220/pt. I would hope they're paid off by now!


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> What happens if Disney decides to take back RIV contracts through ROFR? Since they are restricted points, what do they do with them?  Start selling RIV restricted points separately, at a lower price from unrestricted points?  Do they wave their magic wand and they become unrestricted again?  Is there any legal issue with that?



The restrictions  don’t apply.  The points revert back to DVD as regular points and sold the same as all points.  DVD is not considered the same as a regular buyer.

This was just discussed one page back. Here is the copy posted by someone else of the actual language that supports that.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3878357/post-64101460


----------



## CaptainAmerica

UGH my Aulani closing is requiring lots of printing, ink signatures, and a notary. Is this a Hawaii thing or is it the title company?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> UGH my Aulani closing is requiring lots of printing, ink signatures, and a notary. Is this a Hawaii thing or is it the title company?



Hawaiian thing.


----------



## ndv1985

ndv1985 - $135-$15,072-100-AKV-Feb-0/21-44/22-100/23-sent 5/18 - taken 6/22

This was our first attempt at buying DVC. Off to find another listing now


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> UGH my Aulani closing is requiring lots of printing, ink signatures, and a notary. Is this a Hawaii thing or is it the title company?


I'm not looking forward to this closing either. I knew it wasn't going to be like having Cammy at Mason Title. What company are you using?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

JoeDisney247365 said:


> I'm not looking forward to this closing either. I knew it wasn't going to be like having Cammy at Mason Title. What company are you using?


I don't think I'm supposed to say. But they suck butt.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't think I'm supposed to say. But they suck butt.


They only gave me 2 options for title companies and I've not heard good things about either one so I just flipped a coin. Not expecting much. Don't need these points until January so hopefully we can get this done by then haha.


----------



## Chia1974

JoeDisney247365 said:


> They only gave me 2 options for title companies and I've not heard good things about either one so I just flipped a coin. Not expecting much. Don't need these points until January so hopefully we can get this done by then haha.


It took a while from passing ROFR to points loaded. Like more than a month. First American title handled the closing.

The seller messed up, a reservation was still attached to the contract. ROFR dragged out 8 weeks. If it wasn’t a subsidized contract, I’d walked away.


----------



## Unclelude

unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22

First try ever!... luke warm on the deal I think... Ran out of points and want to go to Aulani in January


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Chia1974 said:


> It took a while from passing ROFR to points loaded. Like more than a month. First American title handled the closing.
> 
> The seller messed up, a reservation was still attached to the contract. ROFR dragged out 8 weeks. If it wasn’t a subsidized contract, I’d walked away.


That's who I chose was First American. Like I said I'm in no big hurry for once haha.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

JoeDisney247365 said:


> That's who I chose was First American. Like I said I'm in no big hurry for once haha.



I used them as well for my AUL closing. They were ok but didn’t provide regular updates. I’ve come to realize I’m just spoiled when it comes to Cammy and Mason Title. It’s too bad Mason doesn’t do Hawaiian properties.


----------



## Paul Stupin

JoeDisney247365 said:


> That's who I chose was First American. Like I said I'm in no big hurry for once haha.


They’ve handled a bunch of Aulani contracts for me, and actually did a fine job. No horror stories from me.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> UGH my Aulani closing is requiring lots of printing, ink signatures, and a notary. Is this a Hawaii thing or is it the title company?


It’s a title company thing. I used time share title co and everything was smooth and fast with no ink and paper whatsoever.


----------



## Mnymkr11

Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21

Winner winner


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


International seller?


----------



## Stargazer65

I was talking to a resale sales broker yesterday and I mentioned I had a contract in ROFR (I pronounced it "AR-OH-EF-AR").  Later in the conversation he said something like "good luck with the contract in ROFR" (He pronounced it "ROW-FER"). 

So all this time have I been mispronouncing it?  Are people pointing at me and snickering behind my back?


----------



## Arbogast

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


How? Why? We will probably never know lol


----------



## Ginamarie

Arbogast said:


> How? Why? We will probably never know lol


Nope- which is why I will continue bidding at the low prices I want to pay and hope they sneak through (since I do have enough points to play with for now and am not in dire need).


----------



## LadybugsMum

Stargazer65 said:


> I was talking to a resale sales broker yesterday and I mentioned I had a contract in ROFR (I pronounced it "AR-OH-EF-AR").  Later in the conversation he said something like "good luck with the contract in ROFR" (He pronounced it "ROW-FER").
> 
> So all this time have I been saying mispronouncing it?  Are people pointing at me and snickering behind my back?


No, I noticed on the DVC Fan vlogs that sponsor company reps have been pronouncing it ROWFER when I had been saying it the same a you. I switched pronunciations because ROWFER is easier to say.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stargazer65 said:


> I was talking to a resale sales broker yesterday and I mentioned I had a contract in ROFR (I pronounced it "AR-OH-EF-AR").  Later in the conversation he said something like "good luck with the contract in ROFR" (He pronounced it "ROW-FER").
> 
> So all this time have I been saying mispronouncing it?  Are people pointing at me and snickering behind my back?


Were you here for the Use/Use Year debate?

Is it "Yooze Year," as in "the year in which you use your points" or "yoose year," as in "the year in which you have use of your points"?

I've always said yoose, but Sean Falk says yooze, as does one line in the Member Services hold spiel.


----------



## Chia1974

DVCBeachBum said:


> Interesting. All I have ever heard is to avoid this but in my head, since we travel all year and can travel from a 4-5 hour driving distance I am wondering if this wouldn’t give us more flexibility


This works well if you use each UY as a standalone trip. Or if you enjoy split stay like us.


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> Were you here for the Use/Use Year debate?
> 
> Is it "Yooze Year," as in "the year in which you use your points" or "yoose year," as in "the yeah in which you have use of your points"?
> 
> I've always said yoose, but Sean Falk says yooze, as does one line in the Member Services hold spiel.


I always say "Yooze Year", because I figure it refers to the Year that all Yooze folks use your points.  So I might ask someone, "My UY is June, what is yooze year?"


----------



## FS1

I feel this is a Meyer Briggs board equivalent.  ’Oh hi, I’m a R.O.F.R-Yoose-Theme‘


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’s a title company thing. I used time share title co and everything was smooth and fast with no ink and paper whatsoever.



Could it be because you are in the state of Hawaii? The way First AM explained it to me was because I was out of state/country.  Not sure if that's true... but why wouldn't First Am use docusign for AUL when they use it for all other closings?


----------



## MinnieSueB

JoeDisney247365 said:


> That's who I chose was First American. Like I said I'm in no big hurry for once haha.


First American actually was pretty good with our contract that closed in April.  Cammy is still supreme and first choice!


----------



## perchy

FS1 said:


> I feel this is a Meyer Briggs board equivalent.  ’Oh hi, I’m a R.O.F.R-Yoose-Theme‘



Rowfer really bothered me at first. It should be Rofr if it's going to be pronounced that way. Even Nasdaq took the care to down-style its asdaq after being NASDAQ for many years. 

But Rowfer does make it easier to remember what the letters stand for. We've all seen FROR and you know that's not right. I probably still "read" ROFR as "right of first refusal." I don't think I'd ever say Rowfer. 

I'm fully committed to Yoose Year tho.


----------



## pianomanzano

Must be a slow morning if we're debating ROFR and UY pronunciations lol

Good luck to all those waiting, hopefully you hear something soon!


----------



## gwendolynie

gwendolynie said:


> gwendolynie---$173-$27796-150-BCV-Feb-0/21, 184/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 5/21


passed ROFR 6/15!!


----------



## The_MT

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## The_MT

I wonder why I still haven't heard back on my AKV international seller sent 5/27...


----------



## JoeDisney247365

perchy said:


> I'm fully committed to Yoose Year tho.


#teamyooseyear


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Stargazer65 said:


> I was talking to a resale sales broker yesterday and I mentioned I had a contract in ROFR (I pronounced it "AR-OH-EF-AR").  Later in the conversation he said something like "good luck with the contract in ROFR" (He pronounced it "ROW-FER").
> 
> So all this time have I been saying mispronouncing it?  Are people pointing at me and snickering behind my back?


**Editing just because I realized I spoke in error. I didnt pronounce each letter before. I used to read each word in my head. I know it's trivial keep up this discussion, but just didn't want to say I said something one way when I didn't.** 

I was pronouncing it the same as you (each letter) until I saw a DVC Fan episode where Derek D. pronounced it rowfer. I changed the way I said it after that.

Of course, all this is in my head when I read it. I'm the sole owner of my contracts and don't really discuss the process with anyone in person. Just here on the boards or the FB group. #mytribe

I say yoose year.


----------



## Mexacajun

The_MT said:


> I wonder why I still haven't heard back on my AKV international seller sent 5/27...


Because there is zero rhyme or reason to the way these are handled.


----------



## Arbogast

Can anyone tell me what my availability for AKL will likely be for February? I am waiting on Rofr so I am guessing I am a couple months out from booking. Any thoughts on availability come that time? Thanks.


----------



## Jenglish13

pianomanzano said:


> Must be a slow morning if we're debating ROFR and UY pronunciations lol
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting, hopefully you hear something soon!


I wonder if anyone will show up to complain about the digressions from hard ROFR (or is it now ROWFER?)  data?!


----------



## Stargazer65

Jenglish13 said:


> I wonder if anyone will show up to complain about the digressions from hard ROFR (or is it now ROWFER?)  data?!


Well, you know...it's vitally important that the correct terminology is used here.


----------



## Mnymkr11

CaptainAmerica said:


> International seller?


Nope, someone local


----------



## pianomanzano

Arbogast said:


> Can anyone tell me what my availability for AKL will likely be for February? I am waiting on Rofr so I am guessing I am a couple months out from booking. Any thoughts on availability come that time? Thanks.


My general rule of thumb for availability at the 7 month mark is studios are generally available at SSR, OKW, Poly, and AKL, 1BR pretty much everywhere. Except for fall and early Dec, all bets are off then.


----------



## pks_domer

perchy said:


> But Rowfer does make it easier to remember what the letters stand for. We've all seen FROR and you know that's not right. I probably still "read" ROFR as "right of first refusal." I don't think I'd ever say Rowfer.
> 
> I'm fully committed to Yoose Year tho.


I read it that way too, but will often say it as roffer (offer with an r in front, rather than rowfer).


----------



## Chia1974

Arbogast said:


> Can anyone tell me what my availability for AKL will likely be for February? I am waiting on Rofr so I am guessing I am a couple months out from booking. Any thoughts on availability come that time? Thanks.


If you are looking for value studio, value 2 bedroom or any club level rooms, near 0. Value one bedroom and others are pretty good chance.


----------



## Ginamarie

Arbogast said:


> Can anyone tell me what my availability for AKL will likely be for February? I am waiting on Rofr so I am guessing I am a couple months out from booking. Any thoughts on availability come that time? Thanks.


It’s pretty open at the 11 - 7 month mark because they have so many rooms (as long as you’re not booking value or club level).


----------



## Stargazer65

pks_domer said:


> I read it that way too, but will often say it as roffer (offer with an r in front, rather than rowfer).


That's how Scooby Doo would say it.  As in "Ruh-roh...Risney rook my roffer!"


----------



## Arbogast

Chia1974 said:


> If you are looking for value studio, value 2 bedroom or any club level rooms, near 0. Value one bedroom and others are pretty good chance.


How about standard 1 bedroom if I can book for a couple more months?


----------



## Arbogast

Ginamarie said:


> It’s pretty open at the 11 - 7 month mark because they have so many rooms (as long as you’re not booking value or club level).


But what about the 5 or 6 month mark?


----------



## geargrinder

ndv1985 said:


> ndv1985 - $135-$15,072-100-AKV-Feb-0/21-44/22-100/23-sent 5/18 - taken 6/22
> 
> This was our first attempt at buying DVC. Off to find another listing now



Dang.  My first DVC offer is waiting ROFR as well, at the same AKV price per point as yours.  I'm gonna start looking.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Could it be because you are in the state of Hawaii? The way First AM explained it to me was because I was out of state/country.  Not sure if that's true... but why wouldn't First Am use docusign for AUL when they use it for all other closings?


Not sure. Both the seller and I were Hawaii residents. The title company was in Pennsylvania. Everything was done with docusign. It was the fastest process I ever had buying resale.


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> Were you here for the Use/Use Year debate?
> 
> Is it "Yooze Year," as in "the year in which you use your points" or "yoose year," as in "the year in which you have use of your points"?
> 
> I've always said yoose, but Sean Falk says yooze, as does one line in the Member Services hold spiel.


Don't get me started on the "yooze" people. They should be immediately banned. And jailed. We can't have people like that walking among us.


----------



## Sandisw

Arbogast said:


> Can anyone tell me what my availability for AKL will likely be for February? I am waiting on Rofr so I am guessing I am a couple months out from booking. Any thoughts on availability come that time? Thanks.



All depends when in February.  President weeks is pretty busy.  We don't allow people to share what it looks like now as it changes way too often and until one can book, it really doesn't matter.  Figure you will be eligible to book in August, which puts you 5 months out.  AKV is big so its possible you will be able to get something, but it will depend on how many nights, room size, etc.  The good news is that AKV, SSR, and OKW tend to be the ones that are easier to get less than 7 months out than the near park resorts!


----------



## christophles

Arbogast said:


> But what about the 5 or 6 month mark?


Availability is fluid at any resort so we cannot advise what the situation might look like at that time as it will certainly be different from what it looks like today. As soon as your points are loaded, I would begin searching and booking at a resort you are eligible to stay in with the best availability and then waitlist for the days that you need.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


Oh this gives me hope. I have one very similar sent 6/1


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

I don’t understand how an $119 AKL contract could pass when they are taking ones $20+ higher left and right.


----------



## geargrinder

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


Crazy.  $135 taken, and this one passed.  They must use a magic 8 ball to decide.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Paul Stupin said:


> Ran into the same thing with a 50 point Aulani contract priced at a delusional $194. Seller couldn’t afford to go underwater either, but at that price it will never find a buyer.



I guess they figure they can rent out the points to cover the dues in the interim, but yikes. 



Stargazer65 said:


> I was talking to a resale sales broker yesterday and I mentioned I had a contract in ROFR (I pronounced it "AR-OH-EF-AR").  Later in the conversation he said something like "good luck with the contract in ROFR" (He pronounced it "ROW-FER").
> 
> So all this time have I been saying mispronouncing it?  Are people pointing at me and snickering behind my back?



I pronounce it row-fer....



perchy said:


> Rowfer really bothered me at first. It should be Rofr if it's going to be pronounced that way. Even Nasdaq took the care to down-style its asdaq after being NASDAQ for many years.
> 
> But Rowfer does make it easier to remember what the letters stand for. We've all seen FROR and you know that's not right. I probably still "read" ROFR as "right of first refusal." I don't think I'd ever say Rowfer.
> 
> I'm fully committed to Yoose Year tho.



....which means the valid acronym FROR drives me crazy.  F'roar is much harder to pronounce. 



theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I don’t understand how an $119 AKL contract could pass when they are taking ones $20+ higher left and right.



My speculation is that the unit number mattered in this case.


----------



## hglenn

geargrinder said:


> Crazy.  $135 taken, and this one passed.  They must use a magic 8 ball to decide.


I think the same!  AKL seems to be the resort where this is happening the most.  Like the biggest disparity between contracts taken and passing.  I can see a few dollars one way or the other but some of these are $20+/-.  Someone said a while back that it may have to do with specific buildings or units that determine which ones they want or don't want - not necessarily only the price.  No one really knows!


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> I think the same!  AKL seems to be the resort where this is happening the most.  Like the biggest disparity between contracts taken and passing.  I can see a few dollars one way or the other but some of these are $20+/-.  Someone said a while back that it may have to do with specific buildings or units that determine which ones they want or don't want - not necessarily only the price.  No one really knows!



One thing we don't know either is how many contracts go to them for every resort.  While we get data from DVC resale market on what they sell, there are so many other brokers out there...and of course, vast majority of resale buyers are not DIS posters...that these that are slipping through do so because they are simply getting a lot of AKV contracts and can't take them all!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> don’t understand how an $119 AKL contract could pass when they are taking ones $20+ higher left and right.


I've been around DISboards for a minute, and have never met anyone who could successfully predict ROFR outcomes. The drunken-monkey-with-a-dartboard theory is as good as any.


----------



## mattburmeister

Brian Noble said:


> I've been around DISboards for a minute, and have never met anyone who could successfully predict ROFR outcomes. The drunken-monkey-with-a-dartboard theory is as good as any.



This is a live view of the ROFR meetings


----------



## dado4

mattburmeister said:


> This is a live view of the ROFR meetings


----------



## DVCBeachBum

mattburmeister said:


> This is a live view of the ROFR meetings


I secretly hope the person in charge of this group has a desk plate that reads:

ROFR MONSTER
Director of Drunken Monkeys


----------



## Mexacajun

Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1 passed 6/23

Woohoo!!!! Pretty hyped for this one. Loaded!!


----------



## Sandisw

Brian Noble said:


> I've been around DISboards for a minute, and have never met anyone who could successfully predict ROFR outcomes. The drunken-monkey-with-a-dartboard theory is as good as any.


Exactly, and DVD wants it that way.


----------



## The_MT

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I don’t understand how an $119 AKL contract could pass when they are taking ones $20+ higher left and right.


Just a theory (obviously), but if they let a few through at a low price then it motivates buyers to negotiate the lowest price possible and then Disney gets to buy at that price. We do all the work and they reap the benefits.


----------



## Sandisw

The_MT said:


> Just a theory (obviously), but if they let a few through at a low price then it motivates buyers to negotiate the lowest price possible and then Disney gets to buy at that price. We do all the work and they reap the benefits.



That is certainly a possibility as well.  As you say, DVD doesn't ever have to do any bidding...they let resale buyers do it for them and then get first crack at all the deals out there!


----------



## pianomanzano

The_MT said:


> Just a theory (obviously), but if they let a few through at a low price then it motivates buyers to negotiate the lowest price possible and then Disney gets to buy at that price. We do all the work and they reap the benefits.


that was my theory last week when that other low AKL passed


----------



## Jgc014

The_MT said:


> Just a theory (obviously), but if they let a few through at a low price then it motivates buyers to negotiate the lowest price possible and then Disney gets to buy at that price. We do all the work and they reap the benefits.



I think this would make sense if all or even a significant number of buyers were avid watchers of what prices are passing versus which aren’t, but I would think the vast majority have no idea. How many potential AKV buyers are going to know that a $119 per point recently passed? I would guess a insignificant portion.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1 passed 6/23
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Pretty hyped for this one. Loaded!!


Congrats! That's one heck of a deal!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> Mexacajun---$155-$33232-200-VGF-Jun-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/1 passed 6/23
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Pretty hyped for this one. Loaded!!


That passed in 22 days. I'm hoping that I hear back next week about mine since they were sent on 6/6


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> That passed in 22 days. I'm hoping that I hear back next week about mine since they were sent on 6/6


Mine was sent 5/30. No word yet.


----------



## Brian Noble

Sandisw said:


> and DVD wants it that way.


Or they just do what they do for their own inventory needs, and we try to assign meaning to it.


----------



## Mexacajun

LadybugsMum said:


> That passed in 22 days. I'm hoping that I hear back next week about mine since they were sent on 6/6


It appears to me that current selling properties are passed through ROFR much quicker. But I could be completely off here. My OKW contract was over 40 days before being taken.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> It appears to me that current selling properties are passed through ROFR much quicker. But I could be completely off here. My OKW contract was over 40 days before being taken.


That is true.


----------



## Sandisw

Brian Noble said:


> Or they just do what they do for their own inventory needs, and we try to assign meaning to it.



I was told by some in the know that DVD wants the process to be inconsistent.  It is all guided by their own goals, but the element of uncertainty is definitely on the list.


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> It appears to me that current selling properties are passed through ROFR much quicker. But I could be completely off here. My OKW contract was over 40 days before being taken.



Yes...they do go faster because they know they won't be taking contracts in active sales, so its easy to pass it within 3 weeks vs. 4 to 5 its taking others to find out because those are probably looked at a lot closer than VGF, AUL and RIV would be at this point.


----------



## kmill99

The_MT said:


> Just a theory (obviously), but if they let a few through at a low price then it motivates buyers to negotiate the lowest price possible and then Disney gets to buy at that price. We do all the work and they reap the benefits.


Evil genius level thinking


----------



## Justtopa009

wdw4rfam said:


> Wow that’s awesome to see an AKL get through. But boy am I glad I just gave up and went PVB because it was almost the same price with a lot less stress. Congratulations


I wouldn’t mind some points at the Poly next!


----------



## Stargazer65

I was just told Disney took someone's BLT contract at 176.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Yes...they do go faster because they know they won't be taking contracts in active sales, so its easy to pass it within 3 weeks vs. 4 to 5 its taking others to find out because those are probably looked at a lot closer than VGF, AUL and RIV would be at this point.


Except:



> Mnymkr11 said:
> Mnymkr11---$119-$28197-220-AKV-Feb-0/21, 196/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 5/30, passed 6/21
> 
> Winner winner


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Except:



That doesn’t mean every other resort will take longer, but rather RiV and VGF, on average have decisions regularly in the shorter time frame.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> That doesn’t mean every other resort will take longer, but rather RiV and VGF, on average have decisions regularly in the shorter time frame.


I agree, but clearly they don’t _necessarily_ go faster.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Sandisw said:


> I was told by some in the know that DVD wants the process to be inconsistent.  It is all guided by their own goals, but the element of uncertainty is definitely on the list.


It's not uncommon for an algorithm to automatically go against its own rules a certain percentage of the time to create "outliers", in order to make it less predictable. Wouldn't surprise me if something like that were the case. Then again a room full of drunken monkeys wouldn't surprise me either


----------



## Royal Consort

BamaGuy44 said:


> It's not uncommon for an algorithm to automatically go against its own rules a certain percentage of the time to create "outliers", in order to make it less predictable. Wouldn't surprise me if something like that were the case. Then again a room full of drunken monkeys wouldn't surprise me either


Disney likes to save on wages and they've got those Tamarins at Animal Kingdom just sitting there.... just sayin'.


----------



## The_MT

Another thought on AKV related to the unit theory. Aren’t some points Jambo and others Kidani? I never see that info included in the sale listings but DVD would know the type of points for each. I wonder if that might be part of their analysis too and some of the reason why the range of buybacks is so big. 

Just waiting for my contract to finish review and wasting brain power on theories that I’ll never be able to prove or disprove


----------



## DonMacGregor

With DVC raising the direct price of BRV up to $205 PP today, I am now wondering if the ROFR monster might just snatch my $120 PP offer sent in on 5/30...


----------



## savvy101787

The_MT said:


> Another thought on AKV related to the unit theory. Aren’t some points Jambo and others Kidani? I never see that info included in the sale listings but DVD would know the type of points for each. I wonder if that might be part of their analysis too and some of the reason why the range of buybacks is so big.
> 
> Just waiting for my contract to finish review and wasting brain power on theories that I’ll never be able to prove or disprove


Have been wondering too. Something seems to be up. Wouldn’t be shocked if a refurb gets announced soon.


----------



## Chia1974

Did BLT, CCV and BRV direct prices just go up today?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Chia1974 said:


> Did BLT, CCV and BRV direct prices just go up today?



News to me.  What did CCV go up to?


----------



## Chia1974

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> News to me.  What did CCV go up to?


BLT $265
BRV $205
CCV $240


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> Did BLT, CCV and BRV direct prices just go up today?


Yup


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> BLT $265
> BRV $205
> CCV $240


Amazing.  Now BLT is the most expensive monorail property and an aging BRV with a 2042 exp date is more expensive than brand spanking new VGF and RR direct.  This is all too entertaining!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Amazing.  Now BLT is the most expensive monorail property and an aging BRV with a 2042 exp date is more expensive than brand spanking new VGF and RR direct.  This is all too entertaining!



and TOTW……


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> and TOTW……


oh man, people are having meltdowns on the boards and FB about TOTW.  I'm refraining from commenting.  Too much emotions.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Amazing.  Now BLT is the most expensive monorail property and an aging BRV with a 2042 exp date is more expensive than brand spanking new VGF and RR direct.  This is all too entertaining!



Which is probably the goal..to sell the new properties!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> Which is probably the goal..to sell the new properties!!


I concur!  Any chance for a BLT2? now that VGF and Poly are both getting new additions.  Like knock down the garden wing and put up another brand new building? It only seems logical to me.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Which is probably the goal..to sell the new properties!!


What do they do with all these ROFRd contracts? If DVD doesn’t want to push these solid out resorts. Rent them out for cash? They sell the rooms on Disney center reservation system?


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I concur!  Any chance for a BLT2? now that VGF and Poly are both getting new additions.  Like knock down the garden wing and put up another brand new building? It only seems logical to me.


I thought they are renovating the garden wing to the new incredible theme now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I thought they are renovating the garden wing to the new incredible theme now.


I thought that was just for the contemporary. I don’t remember hearing anything about the garden wing getting the incredibles theme


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> oh man, people are having meltdowns on the boards and FB about TOTW.  I'm refraining from commenting.  Too much emotions.


And not nearly enough popcorn...


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I thought that was just for the contemporary. I don’t remember hearing anything about the garden wing getting the incredibles theme


A YouTuber just stayed there mentioned about the garden wing.


----------



## geargrinder

Ruttangel said:


> Another sub $100 AUL listing but it’s 500pts!
> it’s actually stripped so I would want a big chunk off that list price. I think $75-80 might get it



Just noticed that it's also listed with another broker for $120.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> What do they do with all these ROFRd contracts? If DVD doesn’t want to push these solid out resorts. Rent them out for cash? They sell the rooms on Disney center reservation system?


https://dvcfan.com/2022/02/03/significant-new-bay-lake-tower-dvc-incentives-announced/


----------



## Stargazer65

CaptainAmerica said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/02/03/significant-new-bay-lake-tower-dvc-incentives-announced/


Man, those are terrible incentives in terms of today's prices. If they ran the same thing again and I wanted to add 100 points, I'd get a whopping 12 dollars/point savings.  So I could add on at the low, low price of 253/pt!


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2022/02/03/significant-new-bay-lake-tower-dvc-incentives-announced/


This happened when Poly2 was not yet announced and VGF2 price was unknown. I thought about it but I’m glad I bought VGF2 instead.


----------



## pianomanzano

They just raised prices on BLT too lol. Need to get 150pts to get it at the previous price. And all of this with TOTWL reopening, do they think people will want access that much that they’ll add on points direct?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pianomanzano said:


> They just raised prices on BLT too lol. Need to get 150pts to get it at the previous price. And all of this with TOTWL reopening, do they think people will want access that much that they’ll add on points direct?


Those of us in this thread with three, four, five home resorts aren't normal.  I think they count on BLT owners who are BLT owners, period.  They only buy direct, they only buy their UY, and they only buy BLT.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Stargazer65 said:


> Man, those are terrible incentives in terms of today's prices. If they ran the same thing again and I wanted to add 100 points, I'd get a whopping 12 dollars/point savings.  So I could add on at the low, low price of 253/pt!


This is the exact reaction Disney wants from its potential buyers. They want to make VGF and Riviera look like steals of a deal.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is the exact reaction Disney wants from its potential buyers. They want to make VGF and Riviera look like steals of a deal.


You friggin' get it, man.  The ROFR decisions, the sold out resort pricing, all of it is in service of The Goal, which is selling whatever is active.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> Those of us in this thread with three, four, five home resorts aren't normal.  I think they count on BLT owners who are BLT owners, period.  They only buy direct, they only buy their UY, and they only buy BLT.


I paid $245 last year buying direct and $155 a month later buying resale. I didn’t want Riviera or anything else was available direct. 
That granted us the sorcerer’s passes which already saved us thousands. I’m okay with that!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Has anyone noticed, lost in all the side discussions, that notifications have ground almost to a halt over the second half of the week? I mean, what have there been, 4 or 5 notification posts in the thread since Tuesday? Neither passed nor taken.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> You friggin' get it, man.  The ROFR decisions, the sold out resort pricing, all of it is in service of The Goal, which is selling whatever is active.


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone noticed, lost in all the side discussions, that notifications have ground almost to a halt over the second half of the week? I mean, what have there been, 4 or 5 notification posts in the thread since Tuesday? Neither passed nor taken.


Great point. It has been really quiet on that front.


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone noticed, lost in all the side discussions, that notifications have ground almost to a halt over the second half of the week? I mean, what have there been, 4 or 5 notification posts in the thread since Tuesday? Neither passed nor taken.


Disney is holding off ROFR decisions currently because @pangyal isn't available right now to update the thread.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Disney is holding off ROFR decisions currently because @pangyal isn't available right now to update the thread.


Good point...That, or monkeypox has invaded the ROFR team room.


----------



## The_MT

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone noticed, lost in all the side discussions, that notifications have ground almost to a halt over the second half of the week? I mean, what have there been, 4 or 5 notification posts in the thread since Tuesday? Neither passed nor taken.


I’ve noticed! Mostly since I’m waiting to hear back on mine


----------



## DonMacGregor

The_MT said:


> I’ve noticed! Mostly since I’m waiting to hear back on mine


Me too...


----------



## bryaalre

The_MT said:


> I’ve noticed! Mostly since I’m waiting to hear back on mine


I just hit day 30, so I'm hoping to hear something any day now.


----------



## DonMacGregor

bryaalre said:


> I just hit day 30, so I'm hoping to hear something any day now.


25 here.


----------



## The_MT

DonMacGregor said:


> 25 here.


I'm Day 28


----------



## NVDISFamily

37 days here. Likely on vacation or something.


----------



## Jenglish13

Sandisw said:


> I was told by some in the know that DVD wants the process to be inconsistent.  It is all guided by their own goals, but the element of uncertainty is definitely on the list.


I'm curious if they let more offers pass that are from first time owners in order to draw fresh blood into the Disney bubble?  Does that make any sense?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Jenglish13 said:


> I'm curious if they let more offers pass that are from first time owners in order to draw fresh blood into the Disney bubble?  Does that make any sense?


I’ve read a few posts from users in the forum that they had multiple contacts eaten by the ROFR monster before being able to get their first through the process. Sadly seems like it’s somewhat profit driven and somewhat random.


----------



## Junebug2

Jenglish13 said:


> I'm curious if they let more offers pass that are from first time owners in order to draw fresh blood into the Disney bubble?  Does that make any sense?


Doubt it. I don’t own yet and we’ve had 3 contracts ROFR’d since end of Feb. We’re 14 days into our 4th wait, but this one is an international seller so I’m a little more hopeful!


----------



## jgarrity1

jgarrity1---$70-$12765-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21


----------



## whochschild

whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/24

We closed on our VGF resale contract this week and addon-itis immediately hit!


----------



## Jenglish13

Junebug2 said:


> Doubt it. I don’t own yet and we’ve had 3 contracts ROFR’d since end of Feb. We’re 14 days into our 4th wait, but this one is an international seller so I’m a little more hopeful!


Yeah so that basically shoots down my theory!  Someone mentioned something about the specifics units may play a role.  If not, then I guess there's no explanation left but unpredictability for the sake of unpredictability and the drunken monkey of chaos theory.


----------



## Sandisw

Jenglish13 said:


> Yeah so that basically shoots down my theory!  Someone mentioned something about the specifics units may play a role.  If not, then I guess there's no explanation left but unpredictability for the sake of unpredictability and the drunken monkey of chaos theory.



Pretty much sums it up! That’s why those who have the patience and stamina to deal with resale and trying to get one through, deals can be had.


----------



## Noles235

Junebug2 said:


> Doubt it. I don’t own yet and we’ve had 3 contracts ROFR’d since end of Feb. We’re 14 days into our 4th wait, but this one is an international seller so I’m a little more hopeful!


Good luck. Persistence will payoff one of these times.


----------



## Jenglish13

Sandisw said:


> Pretty much sums it up! That’s why those who have the patience and stamina to deal with resale and trying to get one through, deals can be had.


Makes me laugh and reminds me of the theme song from the HBO show the leftovers. The song was called let the mystery be!  I think we all just need to let the ROFR mystery be!  But it is difficult not to wonder and conjecture...


----------



## MISCdisney21

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/24
> 
> We closed on our VGF resale contract this week and addon-itis immediately hit!


Great deal. I’d love to snag a BRV 50 pt deal if I can find a good price with Dec use year. Think good time to get BRV with hopefully refurb soon. That and I have young family of 5 so studios that fit 5 aren’t as common


----------



## The_MT

I was 3 for 3 on my first resale contract purchases and with short ROFR wait times (17 days, 16 days, then a little longer at 25 days). Tricked me into thinking it was easy!


----------



## christophles

The_MT said:


> I was 3 for 3 on my first resale contract purchases and with short ROFR wait times (17 days, 16 days, then a little longer at 25 days). Tricked me into thinking it was easy!


My first ever resale contract in 2017 passed in 11 days. Those were the days!


----------



## Sandisw

christophles said:


> My first ever resale contract in 2017 passed in 11 days. Those were the days!



I had SSR pass in 6 days in 2017!


----------



## Mnymkr11

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I don’t understand how an $119 AKL contract could pass when they are taking ones $20+ higher left and right.


 Karen And Andy were our go-tos at DVC resale market…great people! Not sure what their reasoning was.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Mnymkr11 said:


> I’m more than welcome to show the email from DVC resale market! Karen And Andy were our go-tos


I’m not questioning your word! Just very confused about the (lack of) logic behind it all.


----------



## Mnymkr11

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I’m not questioning your word! Just very confused about the (lack of) logic behind it all.


I agree with the drunken money theory others have posted recently. I seriously have no clue whatsoever on *** disney does. They always seem to be so all over the place with everything lately


----------



## gskywalker

Mnymkr11 said:


> Karen And Andy were our go-tos at DVC resale market…great people! Not sure what their reasoning was.


Am I missing a comment somewhere?  This seems to have come out of the blue.   Did Andy and Karen leave their jobs at DVC Resale?


----------



## Mexacajun

gskywalker said:


> Am I missing a comment somewhere?  This seems to have come out of the blue.   Did Andy and Karen leave their jobs at DVC Resale?


I think they are saying to contact them if you don’t believe that was the real price.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Poster on a FB group said they passed ROFR on AKL at $135/pp yesterday.  Didn't specify how many points.


----------



## wnielsen1

DonMacGregor said:


> With DVC raising the direct price of BRV up to $205 PP today, I am now wondering if the ROFR monster might just snatch my $120 PP offer sent in on 5/30...


I hope not. BRV resale was starting to look really good.


----------



## Chia1974

Does anyone have problems loading Fidelity’s DVC resale page? It doesn’t update like a day later and I can see newest listings on the multiple listings.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Does anyone have problems loading Fidelity’s DVC resale page? It doesn’t update like a day later and I can see newest listings on the multiple listings.


Yup- I used to refresh it in real time and now it doesn't work!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Yup- I used to refresh it in real time and now it doesn't work!


I thought it was just me. It’s a sign to tell us to stop checking


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I thought it was just me. It’s a sign to tell us to stop checking


Never!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Does anyone have problems loading Fidelity’s DVC resale page? It doesn’t update like a day later and I can see newest listings on the multiple listings.





Ginamarie said:


> Yup- I used to refresh it in real time and now it doesn't work!


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone noticed, lost in all the side discussions, that notifications have ground almost to a halt over the second half of the week? I mean, what have there been, 4 or 5 notification posts in the thread since Tuesday? Neither passed nor taken.


Still no new decisions (good OR bad). A total of 4 since last Tuesday. I did see one or two in several Facebook groups (one supported/moderated by another resale broker), but that's it.


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> Still no new decisions (good OR bad). A total of 4 since last Tuesday. I did see one or two in several Facebook groups (one supported/moderated by another resale broker), but that's it.


The dearth of news here to discuss is "forcing" me to chime in on other threads in other forums. I miss the ROFR chat!


----------



## DonMacGregor

BeachClub2014 said:


> The dearth of news here to discuss is "forcing" me to chime in on other threads in other forums. I miss the ROFR chat!


I'm fascinated with the TOTWL thread....


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm fascinated with the TOTWL thread....


It is certainly an interesting discussion!


----------



## Matty B13

Usually ROFR falls off around September, but the fact that it is happening at the end of June seems like there is a big slow down coming.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Matty B13 said:


> Usually ROFR falls off around September, but the fact that it is happening at the end of June seems like there is a big slow down coming.


Isn't that usually due to a slow down in submissions? In this case plenty have been submitted, yet almost no decisions have been issued in the last 5 or 6 days.


----------



## BeachClub2014

DonMacGregor said:


> Isn't that usually due to a slow down in submissions? In this case plenty have been submitted, yet almost no decisions have been issued in the last 5 or 6 days.





Matty B13 said:


> Usually ROFR falls off around September, but the fact that it is happening at the end of June seems like there is a big slow down coming.


Quite a few contracts are listed on page 1 awaiting a decision. Especially SSR, seemingly anyway.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

ROFR monster waiting for their new allowance allocation July 1st to start eating again. 

(I know nothing. But as much as they’ve been taking lately, feels like they may be waiting for some arbitrary deadline to be able to take more. Just a guess. Since they have no reason to rush most times, they can just wait it out a bit.)


----------



## NVDISFamily

One "crazy" thought I have about why they might be slowing down and making people wait for the ROFR decision.......

They see the economic recession train coming down the tracks and are anticipating a decrease in demand. They will slow buybacks to not hold onto as much inventory. Rather than buy back at the same rate they will just push out the decision for as long as they are allowed to. 

ROFR isn't just to make Disney money and to keep a floor on the value of the product. It seems to primarily be a process to make resale purchase more painful so more people make the decision to go direct. Slow rolling ROFR decisions add more pain to the resale purchase market with no (direct) costs to Disney.

We'll see what happens in the next week..... If Disney decides to take back VGC then I'll just stay in the game and keep making them buy it back until I can buy one at a price I feel is appropriate for the market conditions


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> One "crazy" thought I have about why they might be slowing down and making people wait for the ROFR decision.......
> 
> They see the economic recession train coming down the tracks and are anticipating a decrease in demand. They will slow buybacks to not hold onto as much inventory. Rather than buy back at the same rate they will just push out the decision for as long as they are allowed to.
> 
> ROFR isn't just to make Disney money and to keep a floor on the value of the product. It seems to primarily be a process to make resale purchase more painful so more people make the decision to go direct. Slow rolling ROFR decisions add more pain to the resale purchase market with no (direct) costs to Disney.
> 
> We'll see what happens in the next week..... If Disney decides to take back VGC then I'll just stay in the game and keep making them buy it back until I can buy one at a price I feel is appropriate for the market conditions


I think we're overthinking it. I'd wager that the ROFR person is just on vacation.


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think we're overthinking it. I'd wager that the ROFR person is just on vacation.


But it's more fun to theorize and speculate versus thinking of something as mundane as a vacation. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

NVDISFamily said:


> One "crazy" thought I have about why they might be slowing down and making people wait for the ROFR decision.......
> 
> They see the economic recession train coming down the tracks and are anticipating a decrease in demand. They will slow buybacks to not hold onto as much inventory. Rather than buy back at the same rate they will just push out the decision for as long as they are allowed to.
> 
> ROFR isn't just to make Disney money and to keep a floor on the value of the product. It seems to primarily be a process to make resale purchase more painful so more people make the decision to go direct. Slow rolling ROFR decisions add more pain to the resale purchase market with no (direct) costs to Disney.
> 
> We'll see what happens in the next week..... If Disney decides to take back VGC then I'll just stay in the game and keep making them buy it back until I can buy one at a price I feel is appropriate for the market conditions



This is an interesting idea.  We spoke with a Direct sales associate for several months prior to submitting for our first resale purchase.  We have had 4 resale contracts taken in ROFR, so is it possible since they know of our interest to buy direct at one point, they are making the resale process difficult for us to steer us back direct?


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think we're overthinking it. I'd wager that the ROFR person is just on vacation.


Yep, I agree. That's why I labeled it crazy. A few days ago I said my primary thought why I was hitting the high 30 day wait period was vacation(s). 

I'll also add that my guide who is going to show me around some of the WDW resorts to consider a direct purchase said some of the team is traveling to the west coast and many are taking vacations right now. He didn't say directly that it was to get some knowledge of what Disney is building over there, but it was sort of hinted at


----------



## NVDISFamily

UbieTinkinMon said:


> This is an interesting idea.  We spoke with a Direct sales associate for several months prior to submitting for our first resale purchase.  We have had 4 resale contracts taken in ROFR, so is it possible since they know of our interest to buy direct at one point, they are making the resale process difficult for us to steer us back direct?


I highly doubt it would be person specific. More than likely the resort you are trying to buy is popular and Disney thinks it can make money on the buy and resale of it. So if you want to try and get a deal, ROFR will just be something you have to navigate around. I think it's just one of the reasons they are active in ROFR, to slow down the process and make direct more appealing


----------



## Sandisw

UbieTinkinMon said:


> This is an interesting idea.  We spoke with a Direct sales associate for several months prior to submitting for our first resale purchase.  We have had 4 resale contracts taken in ROFR, so is it possible since they know of our interest to buy direct at one point, they are making the resale process difficult for us to steer us back direct?



I don't think they do that at all because its just wouldn't be enough repeat buyers trying to make it worth the time and effort.


----------



## wdw4rfam

UbieTinkinMon said:


> This is an interesting idea.  We spoke with a Direct sales associate for several months prior to submitting for our first resale purchase.  We have had 4 resale contracts taken in ROFR, so is it possible since they know of our interest to buy direct at one point, they are making the resale process difficult for us to steer us back direct?


See I think the same. We had gone on our DVC account and played with direct add on prices while waiting for our ROFR last time. They took ours days later- a lot quicker than I am seeing other ones that get taken. We were less than 3 weeks. So I’m wondering if they weren’t thinking hey these people are toying with direct- let’s see if we can push them to do it by taking this. Little do they know once I messed around on their site I was even more convinced that resale was our only option.


----------



## pks_domer

The_MT said:


> Another thought on AKV related to the unit theory. Aren’t some points Jambo and others Kidani? I never see that info included in the sale listings but DVD would know the type of points for each. I wonder if that might be part of their analysis too and some of the reason why the range of buybacks is so big.
> 
> Just waiting for my contract to finish review and wasting brain power on theories that I’ll never be able to prove or disprove



So for entertainment value (and because I was bored), I went back and looked... my AKV that got taken in ROFR and the one that passed (though, international seller) were both Kidani units (edit: both on the north wing of Kidani, though different floors). But that didn't surprise me given the relative number of units in Kidani vs Jambo anyway and the number overall being taken. Neither proving nor disproving theory, just a data point.


----------



## flute38

UbieTinkinMon said:


> This is an interesting idea.  We spoke with a Direct sales associate for several months prior to submitting for our first resale purchase.  We have had 4 resale contracts taken in ROFR, so is it possible since they know of our interest to buy direct at one point, they are making the resale process difficult for us to steer us back direct?


Probably unrelated, but a day or two after my last contract was sent for ROFR, my Direct dvc guide called me "just to check in".   I thought it was a weird coincidence.  The contract was taken after 55 days.   I almost wondered if they were trying to make it more painful for me so I would decide to go direct.


----------



## golden2323

Golden2323 (seller)--$107 -$24,610- 230- OKW- Sept-0/21, 121/22, 230/23- sent 5/30, taken 6/26


----------



## The_MT

pks_domer said:


> So for entertainment value (and because I was bored), I went back and looked... my AKV that got taken in ROFR and the one that passed (though, international seller) were both Kidani units (edit: both on the north wing of Kidani, though different floors). But that didn't surprise me given the relative number of units in Kidani vs Jambo anyway and the number overall being taken. Neither proving nor disproving theory, just a data point.


I just checked mine. The first one I bought that passed ROFR was Kidani, second one that got taken was Kidani. The one I have in ROFR review that's an international seller is Jambo.


----------



## justinmramirez

Well, looks like last week's slowdown ROFR notifications is over. Not surprised with the recent price increase.

justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30, taken 6/26


----------



## DonMacGregor

golden2323 said:


> Golden2323 (seller)--$107 -$24,610- 230- OKW- Sept-0/21, 121/22, 230/23- sent 5/30, taken 6/26


Not the best way to get the ball rolling again. Sorry for your loss, I think I'll be right behind you (5/30 as well).


----------



## DonMacGregor

Shall we start the countdown to my bad news now, or just wait and let me suffer in silence?


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Shall we start the countdown to my bad news now, or just wait and let me suffer in silence?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> View attachment 679452


Actually, I'm probably more anxious than most to be honest. I'm waiting on an add-on contract in my UY for my BRV points. It was a rare, sub-100 point contract that I offered on, even though it it is partially stripped (but has some 2022 points I can bank back in to 2023), because they are so hard to come by.

If it gets taken, I'll 100% just buy direct (although fewer points than the resale contract, especially with the price bump) because I'm not going to wait around for 6 months or so for another match to list.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Actually, I'm probably more anxious than most to be honest. I'm waiting on an add-on contract in my UY for my BRV points. It was a rare, sub-100 point contract that I offered on, even though it it is partially stripped (but has some 2022 points I can bank back in to 2023), because they are so hard to come by.
> 
> If it gets taken, I'll 100% just buy direct (although fewer points than the resale contract, especially with the price bump) because I'm not going to wait around for 6 months or so for another match to list.



Then my crystal ball today says you are going to get good news! Whether its this contract or the direct one!   Lol


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Sandisw said:


> I don't think they do that at all because its just wouldn't be enough repeat buyers trying to make it worth the time and effort.


I don't think it would take much effort on their part though.  Once your name is entered in to the system, the ROFR would detect the name and cross check.  Should be fairly simple for them to do. There may not be a ton of repeat buyers, but any buyer that's shown interest buying direct, automatically goes in a database.  

Total conspiracy theory of course, but just interesting to think of ways they can game the system.


----------



## Sandisw

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I don't think it would take much effort on their part though.  Once your name is entered in to the system, the ROFR would detect the name and cross check.  Should be fairly simple for them to do. There may not be a ton of repeat buyers, but any buyer that's shown interest buying direct, automatically goes in a database.
> 
> Total conspiracy theory of course, but just interesting to think of ways they can game the system.



But remember they are then buying it. It wouldn’t make sense to spend thousands of dollars in hopes you buy direct.  It just doesn’t seem it’d be worth it as no guarantee they’d come out ahead.

Now, one theory people have had is you are on a waitlist for direct points and they see you buying the same thing resale so they take it to turn around and sell it to you.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

justinmramirez said:


> Well, looks like last week's slowdown ROFR notifications is over. Not surprised with the recent price increase.
> 
> justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30, taken 6/26


I am surprised you are hearing on a Sunday. Is that normal? Friday at 5 EST I sort of give up til Mon morning


----------



## justinmramirez

DVCBeachBum said:


> I am surprised you are hearing on a Sunday. Is that normal? Friday at 5 EST I sort of give up til Mon morning


I had given up also....but email came in today about 3 est. I suppose it is possible that they were notified during the week and just now got around to notifying me.


----------



## Sunnyore

When do people usually start shopping for their next contract after it’s taken? When they get the email? Or start looking around a week before? Or they never stop looking?  Just mentally preparing myself… I’m looking at small contracts which adds to the challenge since they don’t sit around long. I’ve always had a decent safety buffer before so this would be my first lost coming up. Unless I can figure out a way to send a banana gift offering to the drunken ROFR monkeys….


----------



## MickeyismyCat

wdw4rfam said:


> See I think the same. We had gone on our DVC account and played with direct add on prices while waiting for our ROFR last time. They took ours days later- a lot quicker than I am seeing other ones that get taken. We were less than 3 weeks. So I’m wondering if they weren’t thinking hey these people are toying with direct- let’s see if we can push them to do it by taking this. Little do they know once I messed around on their site I was even more convinced that resale was our only option.



I'm almost certain they know exactly who to target for direct purchases.





I get multiple email blasted from DVC during ROFR each time. People here over think it too much. They buy them back and eventually some of you cave and go direct. Hold firm, and buy resale.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Also,

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 6/22

MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 6/22


----------



## MickeyismyCat

justinmramirez said:


> I had given up also....but email came in today about 3 est. I suppose it is possible that they were notified during the week and just now got around to notifying me.


I got the emails the same for both of mine.  Doubtful they got the notice from DVD today. Either admin is running behind, or they set their outbox to push today at this time. Who knows. Doesn't matter.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Sunnyore said:


> When do people usually start shopping for their next contract after it’s taken? When they get the email? Or start looking around a week before? Or they never stop looking?  Just mentally preparing myself… I’m looking at small contracts which adds to the challenge since they don’t sit around long. I’ve always had a decent safety buffer before so this would be my first lost coming up. Unless I can figure out a way to send a banana gift offering to the drunken ROFR monkeys….


I had about 5 I was shopping before I decided on the last 2.

4 are still available. 3 new ones are also enticing if negotiations work out. I'm pretty sure I can get a better deal then the last 2, at $133per point out the door since some of those others have sat for another 30days now... Just up to DVD and ROFR.


----------



## keirabella2012

DVCBeachBum said:


> I am surprised you are hearing on a Sunday. Is that normal? Friday at 5 EST I sort of give up til Mon morning


My ROFR passing came on a Sunday. My broker sent me the email screenshot from Disney. I was surprised as well.


----------



## DonMacGregor

MickeyismyCat said:


> I got the emails the same for both of mine.  Doubtful they got the notice from DVD today. Either admin is running behind, or they set their outbox to push today at this time. Who knows. Doesn't matter.


I that makes two (possibly three) separate brokers sending notifications on Sunday afternoon after nothing for days.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

DonMacGregor said:


> I that makes two (possibly three) separate brokers sending notifications on Sunday afternoon after nothing for days.


DVD rofr monster works weekends...figures.


----------



## clarker99

DVCBeachBum said:


> I am surprised you are hearing on a Sunday. Is that normal? Friday at 5 EST I sort of give up til Mon morning


My resale contract showed up on my membership today in the afternoon. Looked at my DVC acct this morning and nothing was there.  Was very surprised to see it on a Sunday!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

MickeyismyCat said:


> Also,
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 4/26
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$133-$19950-150-AKV-Aug-66/21, 225/22, 150/23-Seller Pays MF22' & Closing Cost- sent 5/31, taken 4/26


Ouch. 

I think you may have an incorrect date - 4/26 to 6/26 (Stitch Day!)


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

justinmramirez said:


> I had given up also....but email came in today about 3 est. I suppose it is possible that they were notified during the week and just now got around to notifying me.





MickeyismyCat said:


> I got the emails the same for both of mine.  Doubtful they got the notice from DVD today. Either admin is running behind, or they set their outbox to push today at this time. Who knows. Doesn't matter.



Maybe you two have the same broker and agent and they were out of the office and they're working on a Sunday to catch up.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I think you may have an incorrect date - 4/26 to 6/26 (Stitch Day!)


fixed.  Thanks


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> When do people usually start shopping for their next contract after it’s taken? When they get the email? Or start looking around a week before? Or they never stop looking?  Just mentally preparing myself… I’m looking at small contracts which adds to the challenge since they don’t sit around long. I’ve always had a decent safety buffer before so this would be my first lost coming up. Unless I can figure out a way to send a banana gift offering to the drunken ROFR monkeys….


I’m always looking!!

I’ve usually started bidding again the same day a contract gets taken.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

I predict the next few days will be filled with news. It's the end of the month and quarter and also the week before the holiday. The office is going to be clearing the stacks. 

Best wishes to all who are waiting!


----------



## Ginamarie

They seem to notify at the weirdest times though. I got one ROFR decision on Black Friday!


Flynn's Gal said:


> I predict the next few days will be filled with news. It's the end of the month and quarter and also the week before the holiday. The office is going to be clearing the stacks.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting


----------



## savvy101787

Sunnyore said:


> When do people usually start shopping for their next contract after it’s taken? When they get the email? Or start looking around a week before? Or they never stop looking?  Just mentally preparing myself… I’m looking at small contracts which adds to the challenge since they don’t sit around long. I’ve always had a decent safety buffer before so this would be my first lost coming up. Unless I can figure out a way to send a banana gift offering to the drunken ROFR monkeys….


If I'm reading the room correctly given all the contracts taken lately, I'd say the general reader here is starting to shop for their next contract the second they submit their docs for their current offer.


----------



## benedib99

Time to get rid of a few contracts. 

benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24


----------



## Mnymkr11

gskywalker said:


> Am I missing a comment somewhere?  This seems to have come out of the blue.   Did Andy and Karen leave their jobs at DVC Resale?


No, sorry I was responding to the other poster…I really need to utilize quotes better! I apologize for the confusion! Andy and Karen are AMAZING!


----------



## Evanss45

$133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/2 Sent - 6/6, taken 6/27. 

Quite surprised it was taken at that price for the size of the contract.  I'm now tempted to buy direct with the Riviera currently at $178 per point. I'm a little worried out the dues at the property as I'm convinced skyliner maintenance costs will be incorporated into the dues as its the only dvc resort on the skyliner route.

I've been asked if I know anyone that's a DVC member; is there some kind of friends and family discount?


----------



## Jgc014

Evanss45 said:


> $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/2 Sent - 6/6, taken 6/27.
> 
> Quite surprised it was taken at that price for the size of the contract.  I'm now tempted to buy direct with the Riviera currently at $178 per point. I'm a little worried out the dues at the property as I'm convinced skyliner maintenance costs will be incorporated into the dues as its the only dvc resort on the skyliner route.
> 
> I've been asked if I know anyone that's a DVC member; is there some kind of friends and family discount?


 on the SSR.

Nothing life changing in terms of a discount, but if referred you’ll get $500 off, so worth taking advantage of!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Evanss45 said:


> $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/2 Sent - 6/6, taken 6/27.
> 
> Quite surprised it was taken at that price for the size of the contract.  I'm now tempted to buy direct with the Riviera currently at $178 per point. I'm a little worried out the dues at the property as I'm convinced skyliner maintenance costs will be incorporated into the dues as its the only dvc resort on the skyliner route.
> 
> I've been asked if I know anyone that's a DVC member; is there some kind of friends and family discount?


Sorry, that sucks, but as said above, there's a link that your friend/family can send you get $500 off.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Evanss45 said:


> $133-$45500-350-SSR-OCT-1/21, 350/22, 350/2 Sent - 6/6, taken 6/27.
> 
> Quite surprised it was taken at that price for the size of the contract.  I'm now tempted to buy direct with the Riviera currently at $178 per point. I'm a little worried out the dues at the property as I'm convinced skyliner maintenance costs will be incorporated into the dues as its the only dvc resort on the skyliner route.
> 
> I've been asked if I know anyone that's a DVC member; is there some kind of friends and family discount?


 Yikes. I am surprised at this one. And how fast they took it…..ROFR looking hangry this week


----------



## WDWfantasy

Evanss45 said:


> That would be great if its allowed, if not on here is there another way to PM it?


Yay! I can DM you.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Sunnyore said:


> When do people usually start shopping for their next contract after it’s taken? When they get the email? Or start looking around a week before? Or they never stop looking?  Just mentally preparing myself… I’m looking at small contracts which adds to the challenge since they don’t sit around long. I’ve always had a decent safety buffer before so this would be my first lost coming up. Unless I can figure out a way to send a banana gift offering to the drunken ROFR monkeys….


I have two in ROFR right now that I expect to hear on one any minute now as taken. I put in another Hail Mary offer last night as I am pretty sure they won’t bite on it but worth the ask always!


----------



## Evanss45

WDWfantasy said:


> Yay! I can DM you.


How do you find your DM's on this forum? I've had a look everywhere and can't work it out


----------



## WDWfantasy

Evanss45 said:


> That would be great if its allowed, if not on here is there another way to PM it?


Hmmm it says I can’t send you a message. Can you try to send me a DM? Thanks.


----------



## DonMacGregor

WDWfantasy said:


> Hmmm it says I can’t send you a message. Can you try to send me a DM? Thanks.


New members below a certain post count can't DM.


----------



## justinmramirez

justinmramirez said:


> Well, looks like last week's slowdown ROFR notifications is over. Not surprised with the recent price increase.
> 
> justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30, taken 6/26



Starting ROFR over again when I know they bought BLT back at such a high amount last month doesn't sound fun. It's really temping me to buy VGF direct instead...but that is what they want right?


----------



## WDWfantasy

Evanss45 said:


> How do you find your DM's on this forum? I've had a look everywhere and can't work it out


I guess we can’t DM because you are new.


----------



## Chia1974

justinmramirez said:


> Starting ROFR over again when I know they bought BLT back at such a high amount last month doesn't sound fun. It's really temping me to buy VGF direct instead...but that is what they want right?


When they increase direct prices,  ROFR increase along with it. I own BLT, mainly using my points for standard one bedroom. I’m not sure what room type you are after but lake view is usually much easier. They want you to buy RIV or VGF2 to use elsewhere even if you don’t prefer RIV or VGF2.


----------



## Evanss45

DonMacGregor said:


> New members below a certain post count can't DM.


thanks for letting me know, saves me from going crazy trying to work it out.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Evanss45 said:


> thanks for letting me know, saves me from going crazy trying to work it out.


There is a "test" thread down in the technical forum where you can burn through a few posts to get your count up.
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## limace

Maybe we shouldn’t assist folks re how to break forum rules?


----------



## DonMacGregor

limace said:


> Maybe we shouldn’t assist folks re how to break forum rules?


Within the "Test" sub-forum in the "Technical" forum, there are numerous threads created to allow new members to increase their post counts, including many posts suggesting that they do so there rather than creating arbitrary posts or new threads elsewhere. Nowhere in any of those threads has there been any comments or attempt by moderators to dissuade anyone from that practice, and the threads have not been closed down, even after tens of thousand of posts.

I did not suggest that increasing posts to gain access to DM's was a shortcut to disseminating information banned by the forum rules. I simply pointed out that there is a resource, already utilized by hundreds of members to increase post counts.

If the practice of padding post counts is banned, or circumvents any forum rules, it's got to be the most egregious violation and the one that seems to draw zero moderation.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

limace said:


> Maybe we shouldn’t assist folks re how to break forum rules?


Found the Fed.


----------



## Jenglish13

justinmramirez said:


> Starting ROFR over again when I know they bought BLT back at such a high amount last month doesn't sound fun. It's really temping me to buy VGF direct instead...but that is what they want right?


Yup, the are 2 250 pointers for BLT out there from international sellers.


----------



## Sandisw

The board does not allow posters to offer themselves as referrals.  Those types of posts on the boards will be deleted.


----------



## The_MT

Does DVD have an actual deadline for completing their ROFR review? At what point should I be checking in with the resale company on the status of my contract? I'm at Day 30 but I've seen some go much longer than that.


----------



## The_MT

The_MT said:


> Does DVD have an actual deadline for completing their ROFR review? At what point should I be checking in with the resale company on the status of my contract? I'm at Day 30 but I've seen some go much longer than that.


Never mind! I got the email 2 minutes after I posted this. Disney passed on my contract  It’s an international seller so I expected it to go through but it was a 30 day wait.

Here’s my updated string:
The_MT---$123-$12864-100-AKV-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF ‘23-Int'l Seller- sent 5/27, passed 6/27


----------



## DonMacGregor

The_MT said:


> Never mind! I got the email 2 minutes after I posted this. Disney passed on my contract  It’s an international seller so I expected it to go through but it was a 30 day wait.


I continue my journey alone...


----------



## NVDISFamily

DonMacGregor said:


> I continue my journey alone...


Haha I’m here with you. Emailed the broker this AM. No response yet. Day 40….


----------



## DonMacGregor

NVDISFamily said:


> Haha I’m here with you. Emailed the broker this AM. No response yet. Day 40….


Only on day 28 here, but I'd like to know sooner rather than later because I'm going to grab some direct points if they take this one.


----------



## Brian Noble

DonMacGregor said:


> because I'm going to grab some direct points if they take this one.


Don't say that out loud! The Mouse Knows All.


----------



## Brian Noble

Or maybe Roz is doing their dirty work.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Brian Noble said:


> Don't say that out loud! The Mouse Knows All.


And I'm ok with that. Closure.


----------



## NVDISFamily

DonMacGregor said:


> Only on day 28 here, but I'd like to know sooner rather than later because I'm going to grab some direct points if they take this one.


Wish I had a good hold the line GIF handy but not sure how I could do that on my phone.

I’m also tempted to buy direct and I’m touring some WDW resorts this weekend to check them out.

I’ve already told my guide that I won’t pay extra for non member pricing and I won’t buy direct until I know the VGC points we want to purchase are locked in. If the ROFR monster makes me spend more on VGC over the coming months I’ll just have less to spend on direct. Might just save me on maintenance fees in the long run. That said, the dream of a cabin at CCV using cheaper points was tempting.


----------



## DonMacGregor

> DonMacGregor---$120-$9492-70-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 106/22, 42/23, 70/24- sent 5/30



Passed 6/27!


----------



## DonMacGregor

NVDISFamily said:


> Wish I had a good hold the line GIF handy but not sure how I could do that on my phone.
> 
> I’m also tempted to buy direct and I’m touring some WDW resorts this weekend to check them out.
> 
> I’ve already told my guide that I won’t pay extra for non member pricing and I won’t buy direct until I know the VGC points we want to purchase are locked in. If the ROFR monster makes me spend more on VGC over the coming months I’ll just have less to spend on direct. Might just save me on maintenance fees in the long run. That said, the dream of a cabin at CCV using cheaper points was tempting.


Fortunately, I just got the email that I passed!

My issue is that I am adding on to my existing BRV points, and needed a specific UY (February). I also wanted less than 100 points (was shooting for 50) because it's still a 2042 resort so I don't want TOO many points hung up there.

That's a real unicorn contract, so when this one came up with 70 points available, I jumped on it even though there looks to be some 2023 points that they borrowed into this year so 2023 looks semi-stripped (there are 2022 points I can bank back to next year to more or less break even). The additional 70 points more per year going forward makes it worth the effort. Now that I got them at $85 PP less than current direct, it feels a bit sweeter.

Like I said, I would have bitten the bullet and added on direct, probably no more than 50 points max, but saving that $6k feels sweet. Had I waited for another February UY for less than 100 points, it could have been (likely would have been) another 6 months of waiting.


----------



## NVDISFamily

DonMacGregor said:


> Fortunately, I just got the email that I passed!


Congrats! It’s always nice to save on something you really want


----------



## DonMacGregor

NVDISFamily said:


> Congrats! It’s always nice to save on something you really want


Yeah, it was a very specific contract.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 6/27!



I told you yesterday it would!!!  And, the price increase at BRV didn't impact you!  Woohoo!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I own BLT, mainly using my points for standard one bedroom. I’m not sure what room type you are after but lake view is usually much easier.


I think you should change your nick name to "Standard View!"  j/k.  I'm totally with you regarding standard view rooms.  I wish VGC and CCV separated their rooms to different view categories.  I love me some SV rooms at BLT and Aulani.  I'm even tempted in a small Riviera contract to score those SV rooms, some of which have better views than the ridiculously expensive PV rooms.  Boardwalk too!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think you should change your nick name to "Standard View!"  j/k.  I'm totally with you regarding standard view rooms.  I wish VGC and CCV separated their rooms to different view categories.  I love me some SV rooms at BLT and Aulani.  I'm even tempted in a small Riviera contract to score those SV rooms, some of which have better views than the ridiculously expensive PV rooms.  Boardwalk too!


If I could figure out how to change my username . I rather have a one bedroom at OKW or SSR than a preferred view at any resort. There’s a 2x loaded BWV on Fidelity lol.


----------



## TraJon

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 6/27!


Fantastic! We just submitted a contract there for 119 for 200 points. Crossing fingers. This gives me hope.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> There’s a 2x loaded BWV on Fidelity lol.


you're killing me smalls. you're killing me.


----------



## KalamityJane

NVDISFamily said:


> Wish I had a good hold the line GIF handy but not sure how I could do that on my phone.
> 
> I’m also tempted to buy direct and I’m touring some WDW resorts this weekend to check them out.
> 
> I’ve already told my guide that I won’t pay extra for non member pricing and I won’t buy direct until I know the VGC points we want to purchase are locked in. If the ROFR monster makes me spend more on VGC over the coming months I’ll just have less to spend on direct. Might just save me on maintenance fees in the long run. That said, the dream of a cabin at CCV using cheaper points was tempting.


I’m stalking to see if yours pass too!


----------



## limace

DonMacGregor said:


> Within the "Test" sub-forum in the "Technical" forum, there are numerous threads created to allow new members to increase their post counts, including many posts suggesting that they do so there rather than creating arbitrary posts or new threads elsewhere. Nowhere in any of those threads has there been any comments or attempt by moderators to dissuade anyone from that practice, and the threads have not been closed down, even after tens of thousand of posts.
> 
> I did not suggest that increasing posts to gain access to DM's was a shortcut to disseminating information banned by the forum rules. I simply pointed out that there is a resource, already utilized by hundreds of members to increase post counts.
> 
> If the practice of padding post counts is banned, or circumvents any forum rules, it's got to be the most egregious violation and the one that seems to draw zero moderation.



It wasn’t about the increasing post count in itself-it was that the folks involved wanted to do it in order to accomplish a referral that’s banned by board rules. I’d hate to see someone brand new get booted.


----------



## limace

CaptainAmerica said:


> Found the Fed.


And I would’ve gotten away with it, if it weren’t for you meddling kids!


----------



## DonMacGregor

limace said:


> It wasn’t about the increasing post count in itself-it was that the folks involved wanted to do it in order to accomplish a referral that’s banned by board rules. I’d hate to see someone brand new get booted.


No, I totally get that. I was sure I had seen someone already caution that referrals (like private rentals and availability searches) were against the rules. I went back and I guess it hadn't been pointed out.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> No, I totally get that. I was sure I had seen someone already caution that referrals (like private rentals and availability searches) were against the rules. I went back and I guess it hadn't been pointed out.


I did point it out but it must have been deleted.


----------



## Arbogast

DonMacGregor said:


> Only on day 28 here, but I'd like to know sooner rather than later because I'm going to grab some direct points if they take this one.


Same boat. Direct seems worth it at this point.


----------



## whochschild

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 6/27!


Oh good news! I know you were worried about this one!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Arbogast said:


> Same boat. Direct seems worth it at this point.


Easy for me to say, now that I've passed ROFR, but it really does depend on what your needs are and what the direct price is versus resale. For me, the need was a very specific contract, with a certain number of points in a specific use year. While I only made the offer on May 29th, I had been keeping an eye on the various resale sites for several months to see if a contract filling my need popped up. I must say, it was very much the unicorn.

Right now, using a popular resale search engine, it shows 57 (of a total of 1,865) contracts out there for BRV, across the 13 brokers it tracks. Of those 57 contracts, only 6 are 100 points or less (only 3 are less than 75 points) and zero (0) are both in the February use year and less than 100 points. (Only 4 out of those 57 listings are February UY, and all 150 points or more).

It could be months or longer before one that fit my criteria popped up again.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

justinmramirez said:


> Well, looks like last week's slowdown ROFR notifications is over. Not surprised with the recent price increase.
> 
> justinmramirez---$165-$35262-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 5/30, taken 6/26


Bummer. I'm waiting to hear back from ROFR on my BLT @ $165/pt; it has been just over 2 weeks since submission.

As we're approaching the end of June, I assume that we'll have a new ROFR thread for next quarter. When I hear back, should I only post the passed/taken status in the new thread? Maybe I'm too OCD, and I didn't want to leave an unresolved "waiting" status here.


----------



## Sunnyore

Flash_Sloth said:


> Bummer. I'm waiting to hear back from ROFR on my BLT @ $165/pt; it has been just over 2 weeks since submission.
> 
> As we're approaching the end of June, I assume that we'll have a new ROFR thread for next quarter. When I hear back, should I only post the passed/taken status in the new thread? Maybe I'm too OCD, and I didn't want to leave an unresolved "waiting" status here.


There shouldn’t be any confusion. The front page gets moved to the new quarter thread and so there won’t be any waiting status once you post your results there. I’m also waiting on $165/pt BLT and I don’t feel good about it at all. Let’s hope in a week the drunken monkey decided he bought back enough points already.


----------



## garegco

Flash_Sloth said:


> Bummer. I'm waiting to hear back from ROFR on my BLT @ $165/pt; it has been just over 2 weeks since submission.
> 
> As we're approaching the end of June, I assume that we'll have a new ROFR thread for next quarter. When I hear back, should I only post the passed/taken status in the new thread? Maybe I'm too OCD, and I didn't want to leave an unresolved "waiting" status here.





Sunnyore said:


> There shouldn’t be any confusion. The front page gets moved to the new quarter thread and so there won’t be any waiting status once you post your results there. I’m also waiting on $165/pt BLT and I don’t feel good about it at all. Let’s hope in a week the drunken monkey decided he bought back enough points already.


I had two loaded contracts taken earlier this month at $165 and $168 so I'll be curious to see what happens with these. The last BLT contract I'm waiting for ROFR on is at $175. I won't be upset if the ROFR monster takes it as at least I made them pay a bit more for the contract.


----------



## MISCdisney21

MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28


----------



## Chia1974

The best direct perk is finally back!!!
DVC annual pass is available once again


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> The best direct perk is finally back!!!
> DVC annual pass is available once again


can you post the announcement?  And this is for blue card members, only, right?


----------



## Chia1974




----------



## mrsap

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best direct perk is finally back!!!
> DVC annual pass is available once again
Click to expand...

*UPDATE: **Annual Pass Sales Halted Again*

Following a brief period of availability earlier this morning, Annual Pass sales of the Sorcerer Pass and Pirate Pass appear to be halted again. The passes are currently unavailable on the Disney World website after being available for purchase for almost an hour earlier today.






Disney World has not commented yet, but we will update you should they put out a statement.


----------



## Chia1974

mrsap said:


> *UPDATE: **Annual Pass Sales Halted Again*
> 
> Following a brief period of availability earlier this morning, Annual Pass sales of the Sorcerer Pass and Pirate Pass appear to be halted again. The passes are currently unavailable on the Disney World website after being available for purchase for almost an hour earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney World has not commented yet, but we will update you should they put out a statement.


Welp, this is going to get messy


----------



## mrsap

Chia1974 said:


> Welp, this is going to get messy


I’m curious if anyone was able to buy them!!


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 679916


Hopefully you bought it before it went away!


----------



## hglenn

Chia1974 said:


> Welp, this is going to get messy


Probably explains why chat is unavailable....


----------



## DonMacGregor




----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> Hopefully you bought it before it went away!


We already have ours and actually two are up for renewal tomorrow. This is crazy though!


----------



## christophles

christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/28


----------



## bryaalre

bryaalre---$158-$24370-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 150/23- sent 5/25, taken 6/28


----------



## DVCBeachBum

mrsap said:


> *UPDATE: **Annual Pass Sales Halted Again*
> 
> Following a brief period of availability earlier this morning, Annual Pass sales of the Sorcerer Pass and Pirate Pass appear to be halted again. The passes are currently unavailable on the Disney World website after being available for purchase for almost an hour earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney World has not commented yet, but we will update you should they put out a statement.


Well we know what all the podcasts and blogs will be talking about today.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mrsap said:


> *UPDATE: **Annual Pass Sales Halted Again*
> 
> Following a brief period of availability earlier this morning, Annual Pass sales of the Sorcerer Pass and Pirate Pass appear to be halted again. The passes are currently unavailable on the Disney World website after being available for purchase for almost an hour earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney World has not commented yet, but we will update you should they put out a statement.


Oh man. Get the pitch forks. What is happening?!


----------



## I Run Long

mrsap said:


> *UPDATE: **Annual Pass Sales Halted Again*
> 
> Following a brief period of availability earlier this morning, Annual Pass sales of the Sorcerer Pass and Pirate Pass appear to be halted again. The passes are currently unavailable on the Disney World website after being available for purchase for almost an hour earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney World has not commented yet, but we will update you should they put out a statement.


Knowing Disney IT, it was probably an error and they were never intended to go on sale again.  Oops!


----------



## baileykw

baileykw---$119-$32529-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/28


----------



## mrsap

*UPDATE*:

IT Glitch Blamed for Annual Pass False Alarm​
There was a lot of excitement this morning as it appeared the Annual Passes were once again on sale for Disney World. But that was quickly shot down when they appeared to become unavailable within minutes.






I called Disney and spoke with an agent in the Ticketing department and they told me that it was just a glitch with the website, that the Annual Passes were in fact never on sale.

The phone lines have been jammed with many people unhappy with this error, rightfully so.


----------



## Alicia22

CaptainAmerica said:


> Has anyone closed with TRCS?  They're friendly enough, but lord are they sloooooow.


Yes - super slow and not communicative.  They “lost” my loan papers (were in their spam email allegedly), and I found out I had closed from Monera, not TRCS.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Hokies37

Hokies37 said:


> Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31


Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-0/20, 11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31, passed 6/26


----------



## LadybugsMum

Alicia22 said:


> Yes - super slow and not communicative.  They “lost” my loan papers (were in their spam email allegedly), and I found out I had closed from Monera, not TRCS.  Lesson learned.


I didn't have lost loan papers with TRCS, but I had to email the broker and ask where they were. I was told that the papers would arrive 2 weeks before the closing date (scheduled Mid Feb and this was early Jan). I just responded that other resale brokers and title companies would start the closing process soon after the estoppel was received unless it was a delayed close. Miraculously, my closing papers arrived the next day.


----------



## golex

Sunnyore said:


> There shouldn’t be any confusion. The front page gets moved to the new quarter thread and so there won’t be any waiting status once you post your results there. I’m also waiting on $165/pt BLT and I don’t feel good about it at all. Let’s hope in a week the drunken monkey decided he bought back enough points already.


Joining the $165/pt BLT waiting club, sent on 6/10.


----------



## Alicia22

LadybugsMum said:


> I didn't have lost loan papers with TRCS, but I had to email the broker and ask where they were. I was told that the papers would arrive 2 weeks before the closing date (scheduled Mid Feb and this was early Jan). I just responded that other resale brokers and title companies would start the closing process soon after the estoppel was received unless it was a delayed close. Miraculously, my closing papers arrived the next day.


Yes - I inquired with the broker also.  After she made me feel stupid for asking, the docs magically appeared.  Will go with a different group next time.  Good luck if you are still waiting!!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Hokies37 said:


> Hokies37---$162-$21009-125-PVB-Oct-0/20, 11/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 5/31, passed 6/26


I have a $163 for 100 pts sent a week after you. So hopefully I will hear soon.


----------



## dlam32

mrsap said:


> *UPDATE*:
> 
> IT Glitch Blamed for Annual Pass False Alarm​
> There was a lot of excitement this morning as it appeared the Annual Passes were once again on sale for Disney World. But that was quickly shot down when they appeared to become unavailable within minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called Disney and spoke with an agent in the Ticketing department and they told me that it was just a glitch with the website, that the Annual Passes were in fact never on sale.
> 
> The phone lines have been jammed with many people unhappy with this error, rightfully so.


Probably not the best time to call or chat to get my points loaded lol!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> Probably not the best time to call or chat to get my points loaded lol!


you should totally do it.  while you're at it, also ask about the annual passes.  PLEASE!


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse said:


> Trying again....
> 
> YellowHouse---$166-$37342-210-BLT-Jun-0/21, 208/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 5/31


Taken today. Ugh.


----------



## Chia1974

BLT bloodbath


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> BLT bloodbath


Ya I’m totally looking for a new one to bid on already. There is a $160/pt that’s international seller that should have results in a week or so and if that’s taken, then all hope is lost.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land—-$139-$13,568.00-90-AKL-Aug-0/21, 46/22, 90/23-sent 6/2-taken 6/28

I already have a couple I’m about to bid on… trying to skate as close to the ROFR line as I can to save money. My grandson is not even 2 years old yet… I’ve got plenty of time.


----------



## kmill99

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land—-$139-$13,568.00-90-AKL-Aug-0/21, 46/22, 90/23-sent 6/2-taken 6/28
> 
> I already have a couple I’m about to bid on… trying to skate as close to the ROFR line as I can to save money. My grandson is not even 2 years old yet… I’ve got plenty of time.


Wow... thats the 1st contract I've seen for AKL under 100 pts being taken.  I'm suddenly more concerned about my 60pt hopeful...


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> Ya I’m totally looking for a new one to bid on already. There is a $160/pt that’s international seller that should have results in a week or so and if that’s taken, then all hope is lost.


Did 3x with BWV this year. International seller did the trick finally. Good luck!


----------



## geargrinder

kmill99 said:


> Wow... thats the 1st contract I've seen for AKL under 100 pts being taken.  I'm suddenly more concerned about my 60pt hopeful...


AKL is still being taken by the Drunken Monkeys.  They have been crazy this month.  Taking $140's and passing on $120.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> BLT bloodbath


Dang. Maybe it's time to sell our BLTs....


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang. Maybe it's time to sell our BLTs....


But I think BLT is going to be super nice after refurbishment…..


----------



## Newv88

Sunnyore said:


> Ya I’m totally looking for a new one to bid on already. There is a $160/pt that’s international seller that should have results in a week or so and if that’s taken, then all hope is lost.


That’s me… already been browsing for others


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> But I think BLT is going to be super nice after refurbishment…..


yes.  and DVD knows this.  They rethemed and reopened TOTW.  They've increased the price for direct.  They're gobbling up all these contracts.  The refurb will be beautiful next year.  They'll put out another BLT direct fire-sale and sell like hot cakes.  I see their plans....


----------



## Mexacajun

Chia1974 said:


> But I think BLT is going to be super nice after refurbishment…..


This is why I just bought a resale contract there. When they refurb it, it’s gonna be amazing. I find it dark and sterile now. They will bring in the Murphy beds and lots of bright colors and lighting no doubt. It will be glorious.
I also got lucky and grabbed an international seller so got a bananas deal.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> But I think BLT is going to be super nice after refurbishment…..


This is why I grabbed some more BRV points. I’m also hoping the price increase is a hint by DVC that the refurb is coming soon and they are anticipating increased demand.


----------



## Chia1974

Mexacajun said:


> This is why I just bought a resale contract there. When they refurb it, it’s gonna be amazing. I find it dark and sterile now. They will bring in the Murphy beds and lots of bright colors and lighting no doubt. It will be glorious.
> I also got lucky and grabbed an international seller so got a bananas deal.


I love how the one bedroom isn’t cookie cutter like SSR, BCV or BWV. I love the whole layout along with the extra bathroom and 10 minute walk to MK. I can’t wait for the refurb


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I love how the one bedroom isn’t cookie cutter like SSR, BCV or BWV. I love the whole layout along with the extra bathroom and 10 minute walk to MK. I can’t wait for the refurb


Why you walk so slow?! It only takes me 5!  .  And I jaywalk past that cross-walk every time.  Totally agree about the villa layouts.  It's the best in all of DVC IMO.  The TPV GV is on my bucket list!


----------



## dado4

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why you walk so slow?! It only takes me 5!  .  And I jaywalk past that cross-walk every time.  Totally agree about the villa layouts.  It's the best in all of DVC IMO.  The TPV GV is on my bucket list!


With 4 kids under 6 it took us 8 minutes from our door to Main Street! Can't beat the BLT location!!


----------



## Sunnyore

For those that immediately rebid on a new contract, can you just leave the deposit with the title company to use for the new contract even if you buy the contract from a different website? Planning my plan of attack... 

Also to add on to the awesome-ness of BLT, I've timed it a couple of times and I can get to Epcot on the monorail from room to entrance in 24 minutes. And I love looking at the crazy crowd going to the ferry or monorail leaving MK at closing while I leisurely make my way back to my room in 5 minutes. The theming doesn't bother me now but all of this talk about refurbishment is getting me all excited!


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> For those that immediately rebid on a new contract, can you just leave the deposit with the title company to use for the new contract even if you buy the contract from a different website? Planning my plan of attack...
> 
> Also to add on to the awesome-ness of BLT, I've timed it a couple of times and I can get to Epcot on the monorail from room to entrance in 24 minutes. And I love looking at the crazy crowd going to the ferry or monorail leaving MK at closing while I leisurely make my way back to my room in 5 minutes. The theming doesn't bother me now but all of this talk about refurbishment is getting me all excited!


They refund you automatically unless you are bidding the next one with same broker.

In terms of proximity, I own BLT and BWV for this very reason. Not relying on Disney transportation is worth every penny. Same thing with existing Epcot from the international getaway, watching the massive lines for skyliner and we just slowly stroll back to BWV. Skyliner is great when weather cooperates but my two legs are way better! And BWV refurbishment is coming soon also!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sunnyore said:


> For those that immediately rebid on a new contract, can you just leave the deposit with the title company to use for the new contract even if you buy the contract from a different website? Planning my plan of attack...
> 
> Also to add on to the awesome-ness of BLT, I've timed it a couple of times and I can get to Epcot on the monorail from room to entrance in 24 minutes. And I love looking at the crazy crowd going to the ferry or monorail leaving MK at closing while I leisurely make my way back to my room in 5 minutes. The theming doesn't bother me now but all of this talk about refurbishment is getting me all excited!


For both DVC Resale Market and www.*******.com, they asked me if I wanted a refund or if I wanted to look at other contracts and use it as a new down payment.


----------



## sarahb01

This is our first contract and that was the longest wait ever!  Excited to be DVC even though we know we aren't real members.....yet.

sarahb01---$130-$6933-50-AUL-Jun-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/1, passed 6/28


----------



## DVCBeachBum

DVCBeachBum---$118-$23600-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller Pay Close- sent 6/1, taken 6/28


----------



## HIRyeDVC

sarahb01 said:


> This is our first contract and that was the longest wait ever!  Excited to be DVC even though we know we aren't real members.....yet.
> 
> sarahb01---$130-$6933-50-AUL-Jun-100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/1, passed 6/28


DVC must be taking everything except for Aulani.  Congrats!!


----------



## Azndjdude

Azndjdude said:


> Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 5/28


Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-12/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/28, passed 6/23

I guess I was a little lucky on the ROFR. My VGF was sent to ROFR 4 days before this one and both came back at exactly 26 days from the time sent to the confirmation of passing. I was thinking this was on the edge of getting taken, but it didn't. Now to see which one of my two contracts actually closes first.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Sunnyore said:


> For those that immediately rebid on a new contract, can you just leave the deposit with the title company to use for the new contract even if you buy the contract from a different website? Planning my plan of attack...
> 
> Also to add on to the awesome-ness of BLT, I've timed it a couple of times and I can get to Epcot on the monorail from room to entrance in 24 minutes. And I love looking at the crazy crowd going to the ferry or monorail leaving MK at closing while I leisurely make my way back to my room in 5 minutes. The theming doesn't bother me now but all of this talk about refurbishment is getting me all excited!


Yes, this will be my third go around with board sponsor… I just tell Derek to LET IT RIDE!!  He gently suggested I take a closer look at the ROFR #s before bidding again.


----------



## stephh1018

Azndjdude said:


> Azndjdude---$165-$13808-80-CCV@WL-Dec-12/21, 160/22, 80/23-Seller Pays CC- sent 5/28, passed 6/23
> 
> I guess I was a little lucky on the ROFR. My VGF was sent to ROFR 4 days before this one and both came back at exactly 26 days from the time sent to the confirmation of passing. I was thinking this was on the edge of getting taken, but it didn't. Now to see which one of my two contracts actually closes first.


It is such a relief to see this!! I sent on 6/3 for pretty much the same contract (75 pts) so there is hope for me yet!! Sitting on the edge of my seat, terrified.


----------



## arisafari

christophles said:


> christophles---$135-$7834-50-SSR-Aug-0/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/28


I just sent one off for 352 points at $124 with seller covering annual dues. I guess I ought to realize it's much too good to be true.


----------



## Azndjdude

stephh1018 said:


> It is such a relief to see this!! I sent on 6/3 for pretty much the same contract (75 pts) so there is hope for me yet!! Sitting on the edge of my seat, terrified.


I saw someone else post on a Facebook group that they got ROFR’d at $167 for like 100 points or something like that for CCV. So I got really scared. Good luck!!!!


----------



## christophles

arisafari said:


> I just sent one off for 352 points at $124 with seller covering annual dues. I guess I ought to realize it's much too good to be true.


I hear you, but you never know. I have another one in ROFR for 150 points at $110. I know it's a snowballs chance in you know what, but as Jim Carrey's character in Dumb and Dumber said, so you're telling me there's a chance!


----------



## chicagodisfan

Sunnyore said:


> For those that immediately rebid on a new contract, can you just leave the deposit with the title company to use for the new contract even if you buy the contract from a different website? Planning my plan of attack...


I actually switched brokers but they both used Cammy at Mason Title so it was no problem to switch the deposit over to the new contract. My originally broker (on the taken contract) sent her an e-mail telling her to hold onto the deposit (and not auto-refund it) and then asked her to transfer it to the new contract. I called her first just to check if that was something they could do and she said it was totally fine. Of course, my first broker wanted to help us find something else but my second contract was an international seller and they didn’t have any of those at the time so they understood and were very helpful.


----------



## Sunnyore

chicagodisfan said:


> I actually switched brokers but they both used Cammy at Mason Title so it was no problem to switch the deposit over to the new contract. My originally broker (on the taken contract) sent her an e-mail telling her to hold onto the deposit (and not auto-refund it) and then asked her to transfer it to the new contract. I called her first just to check if that was something they could do and she said it was totally fine. Of course, my first broker wanted to help us find something else but my second contract was an international seller and they didn’t have any of those at the time so they understood and were very helpful.


Perfect. This was what I was hoping to do and my money is with Cammy right now as well. Of course if Disney just let me have the contract then that would be even better


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Has anyone from the UK bought a resale contract from a UK or other international citizen? how did you sort the tax issue? we were told we would need to sort something, which puts me off. However I know international get through way easier….


----------



## CaptainAmerica

My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."

Someone explain that to me.


----------



## Shelle88

mickeyhellyeah said:


> Has anyone from the UK bought a resale contract from a UK or other international citizen? how did you sort the tax issue? we were told we would need to sort something, which puts me off. However I know international get through way easier….


I was also wondering this. Unless my $119 SSR magically passes……..


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.


Only thing I could see is that they can’t get to a notary for the docs (if that is required). Other than that, maybe they are in the hospital?


----------



## Azndjdude

Mexacajun said:


> Only thing I could see is that they can’t get to a notary for the docs (if that is required). Other than that, maybe they are in the hospital?





CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.



I don’t know about other states, but I believe Florida requires two witnesses (or one other witness plus the notary can act as a witness) to also sign the deed. It would take me a bit to coordinate all that.


----------



## Mexacajun

Azndjdude said:


> I don’t know about other states, but I believe Florida requires two witnesses (or one other witness plus the notary can act as a witness) to also sign the deed. It would take me a bit to coordinate all that.


It is in my state as well but it depends on what step in the process we are talking about. If it is closing then yes but if it is just accepting an offer to go to ROFR then no notary required.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Azndjdude said:


> I don’t know about other states, but I believe Florida requires two witnesses (or one other witness plus the notary can act as a witness) to also sign the deed. It would take me a bit to coordinate all that.


This one was a single signature with one notary. Took me 30 seconds at a UPS store and I didn't have to go within 6 feet of anyone.


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.


Depends on how it hits them. My brother and his wife had it last week. He was mostly okay. She slept 20 hours a day for a week. if I was in the latter position, signing DVC documents might not be high on my list.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.



They cant  get to a notary due and home ones won’t go to them due to Covid.  Plus, the requirement is to quarantine when diagnosed so not to expose others, not to mention the person may have severe, vs. mild symptoms.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.


Seller of my BWV contract had Covid and from UK. I waited extra two weeks for them to their notary appointment.


----------



## lovethesun12

CaptainAmerica said:


> This one was a single signature with one notary. Took me 30 seconds at a UPS store and I didn't have to go within 6 feet of anyone.


Under the guidelines they would be isolating so they wouldn't be able to go to the store.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

lovethesun12 said:


> Under the guidelines they would be isolating so they wouldn't be able to go to the store.


FedEx dropoff is in Walgreens. "Isolate" doesn't mean "you can't enter a pharmacy of all places for 15 seconds."


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> FedEx dropoff is in Walgreens. "Isolate" doesn't mean "you can't enter a pharmacy of all places for 15 seconds."



I realize it is disappointing.  Since we don't allow covid discussions, and this being off topic, I have deleted some posts.  Any future posts discussing the topic of Covid, and guidelines will be issued warnings for forum violations.


----------



## dado4

Are you all not notaries and have like 5 notaries in your immediate family? No... just me>?


----------



## Sandisw

dado4 said:


> Are you all not notaries and have like 5 notaries in your immediate family? No... just me>?



LOL..I am the only one...I stay busy with family and friends!!!


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Soooo....I was scanning the daily email blast and I saw these two... Does anyone have any idea how to get these points back from the grim reaper? Dual contracts with 500 each expiring come August. Brutal!

Contract 1
Contract 2


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dado4 said:


> Are you all not notaries and have like 5 notaries in your immediate family? No... just me>?


Isn't it like $200 to become a notary?  The UPS guy charges me $5.


----------



## dado4

MickeyismyCat said:


> Soooo....I was scanning the daily email blast and I saw these two... Does anyone have any idea how to get these points back from the grim reaper? Dual contracts with 500 each expiring come August. Brutal!
> 
> Contract 1
> Contract 2


Have them book you a Grand Villa for July and make an offer on that. It'll probably get taken in ROFR, they get their contract sold, and you get a free vacation! lol


----------



## dado4

CaptainAmerica said:


> Isn't it like $200 to become a notary?  The UPS guy charges me $5.


Eh I think like $30 in my state, but my company paid it for me.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Isn't it like $200 to become a notary?  The UPS guy charges me $5.



Don't know initial fee,  but I pay $60 for 4 year terms to keep mine active here in NYS.


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> Have them book you a Grand Villa for July and make an offer on that. It'll probably get taken in ROFR, they get their contract sold, and you get a free vacation! lol





dado4 said:


> Have them book you a Grand Villa for July and make an offer on that. It'll probably get taken in ROFR, they get their contract sold, and you get a free vacation! lol


Broker will probably rent out the points hopefully. 1000 points wasted


----------



## Xlkrum24

Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 100/23- sent 6/27


----------



## Den8uml

I finally found an international seller! 3rd times the charm in 2022 I hope! 

DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-SEP-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29


----------



## BamaGuy44

CaptainAmerica said:


> FedEx dropoff is in Walgreens. "Isolate" doesn't mean "you can't enter a pharmacy of all places for 15 seconds."


when I had it I could barely get out of bed for a few days. Getting something notarized would not be on my agenda, I'll tell you that. Then again they could be using it as an excuse, absolutely no way to know. I usually give people the benefit of the doubt, but I'm a sucker like that


----------



## dlam32

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.


I've had 3 resale contracts where ROFR happened fairly quickly. However the title company took a long time to get the documents out and the sellers did not have the a high level of motivation getting their documents completed. Having a transaction that relies on multiple parties to complete the transaction is one of the huge annoyances of resale purchases. The seller having Covid definitely doesn't help.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Our first contract passed!

NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/29

Had to start spamming the broker to get a response but finally got word back today


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Our first contract passed!
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$71943-270-VGC-Jun-0/21, 294/22, 270/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/29
> 
> Had to start spamming the broker to get a response but finally got word back today


nice contract! I don't know why they take so long with VGC.  They rarely ever take them.  Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## bryaalre

bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65(seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27

I decided to sell my Sep UY contract and consolidate my contracts to June only.  I have an accepted offer to buy a June UY contract at BRV, awaiting my contract.


----------



## TraJon

TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28


----------



## Evanss45

arisafari said:


> I just sent one off for 352 points at $124 with seller covering annual dues. I guess I ought to realize2 Riviera  it's much too good to be true.


I had a similar offer of 350 points at $133 taken on Monday, I've ended up going direct at Riviera at $178 per point. I couldn't accept rejection anymore


----------



## MalorieA

Anyone have experience with a seller ghosting them? We passed ROFR on an 80 Pt SSR contract at $126/pt on May 4. We sent our documents back right away. Cammy said the sellers had an appt with notary that next week but apparently they’ve received no other updates and the sellers are unresponsive. Broker was very apologetic and said we can get refund at this point. BTW the owner is deceased and someone is selling on his behalf…there was an extra addendum in the contract for it. We’re thinking we’ll just try to wait it out but I’m not very confident at this point. But I’m less confident in passing ROFR again.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Evanss45 said:


> I had a similar offer of 350 points at $133 taken on Monday, I've ended up going direct at Riviera at $178 per point. I couldn't accept rejection anymore


You really can't go wrong at that price


----------



## TraJon

bryaalre said:


> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29


If we were younger Copper is my favorite resort. Good luck!


----------



## Sandisw

MalorieA said:


> Anyone have experience with a seller ghosting them? We passed ROFR on an 80 Pt SSR contract at $126/pt on May 4. We sent our documents back right away. Cammy said the sellers had an appt with notary that next week but apparently they’ve received no other updates and the sellers are unresponsive. Broker was very apologetic and said we can get refund at this point. BTW the owner is deceased and someone is selling on his behalf…there was an extra addendum in the contract for it. We’re thinking we’ll just try to wait it out but I’m not very confident at this point. But I’m less confident in passing ROFR again.



I wonder if something happened with the estate.  But it seems like they would have notified the title company...unless they know that you, as a buyer, can back out and want you to do that...this way, they don't breach the contract?

I hope you hear something soon.  Personally, would have canceled a long time ago, but getting a contract at that price won't be easy again.


----------



## MalorieA

Sandisw said:


> I wonder if something happened with the estate.  But it seems like they would have notified the title company...unless they know that you, as a buyer, can back out and want you to do that...this way, they don't breach the contract?
> 
> I hope you hear something soon.  Personally, would have canceled a long time ago, but getting a contract at that price won't be easy again.


Yes…that’s what we were thinking. My husband wants to wait…I want to drop it and go back on the hunt. But might switch to trying a different resort.


----------



## pianomanzano

MalorieA said:


> Yes…that’s what we were thinking. My husband wants to wait…I want to drop it and go back on the hunt. But might switch to trying a different resort.


That’s tough since they’re ROFRing at that price point. If there’s points set to expire in the next couple of months that you could’ve used or rented out, I’d walk. Hope you get some kind of resolution soon!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Looks like it's a BRV feeding frenzy. Good luck to all my future neighbors!


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like it's a BRV feeding frenzy. Good luck to all my future neighbors!


Thanks!  I'm taking a chance here, selling my BRV contract before the one I'm buying passes. If I pass ROFR with my buy, I have a net add of 50 points annually, if it's taken I lose all my Boulder Ridge points with my sell. If Disney gobbles them, I may never own BRV again if I can't get a good price.


----------



## dado4

MalorieA said:


> Yes…that’s what we were thinking. My husband wants to wait…I want to drop it and go back on the hunt. But might switch to trying a different resort.


Keep going with it unless you find an international seller at a lower price!


----------



## JoeDisney247365

For those of you who used First American for an Aulani contract how long did it take to get closing documents? Been a week so far.


----------



## baileykw

baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29


----------



## Dvcl0v3r

Dvcl0v3r--$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20


----------



## TraJon

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like it's a BRV feeding frenzy. Good luck to all my future neighbors!


We were feeling pretty confident with the offer before the raise in direct price. Fingers crossed. It is a perfect contract for us. Thank you!


----------



## OverEZPZ

JoeDisney247365 said:


> For those of you who used First American for an Aulani contract how long did it take to get closing documents? Been a week so far.


11 calendar days


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

JoeDisney247365 said:


> For those of you who used First American for an Aulani contract how long did it take to get closing documents? Been a week so far.



Took them about three weeks with me.  Hope its much shorter for you.


----------



## Jazmadaz

JoeDisney247365 said:


> For those of you who used First American for an Aulani contract how long did it take to get closing documents? Been a week so far.


Heard that we passed rofr 5/26. Then it was . I reached out to our broker 6/13 to see what was delaying our documents. Ended up getting my documents that same day.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Took them about three weeks with me.  Hope its much shorter for you.





Jazmadaz said:


> Heard that we passed rofr 5/26. Then it was . I reached out to our broker 6/13 to see what was delaying our documents. Ended up getting my documents that same day.


We passed last Wednesday and I reached out on Friday. They responded right away and were very friendly and told me that I would get them early this week. Reached out again today since we are mid week and no response. Whatever the timeline is it is what it is. Just don't like when companies don't follow through with what they say they will do. Communication is not that hard if there is a delay.


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29

Couldn't pass this one up as a small add on to current AKL points!  Now we play the waiting game once again.  Doesn't appear that they've taken too many smaller contracts at AKL for a little bit, price isn't crazy cheap but good enough for us to bite.


----------



## Azndjdude

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29
> 
> Couldn't pass this one up as a small add on to current AKL points!  Now we play the waiting game once again.  Doesn't appear that they've taken too many smaller contracts at AKL for a little bit, price isn't crazy cheap but good enough for us to bite.


I think I saw this one come through. I was thinking about it, but I passed on this one. Good luck!


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30

I know it's a long shot but we're in no hurry...


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30


The BRV buying frenzy continues!!


----------



## Stargazer65

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30
> 
> I know it's a long shot but we're in no hurry...


Waiting for a good deal to pass ROFR...


----------



## Hokies37

Just passed ROFR with our first contract and addonitis already kicked in 

Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29


----------



## wdw4rfam

Well our POLY 100pt/$162 passed today, and then our broker informed us that the seller messed up and didn’t disclose a Jan reservation so we can’t close until end of January. So we are out- not waiting. So on to the next one….


----------



## Sandisw

wdw4rfam said:


> Well our POLY 100pt/$162 passed today, and then our broker informed us that the seller messed up and didn’t disclose a Jan reservation so we can’t close until end of January. So we are out- not waiting. So on to the next one….



I am so sorry.  Is it me, or do we seem to be getting more reports lately of sellers not being up front with future reservations?  You may be the 3rd person lately who has mentioned it wasn't disclosed at the start...


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sandisw said:


> I am so sorry.  Is it me, or do we seem to be getting more reports lately of sellers not being up front with future reservations?  You may be the 3rd person lately who has mentioned it wasn't disclosed at the start...


I was wondering the same thing. There should be some sort of financial penalty to the seller for not properly disclosing the conditions of the points that they are selling. That's a lot of wasted time, energy, and effort for the buyer to have to just shrug their shoulders and move on.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

BeachClub2014 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There should be some sort of financial penalty to the seller for not properly disclosing the conditions of the points that they are selling. That's a lot of wasted time, energy, and effort for the buyer to have to just shrug their shoulders and move on.



You mean the Brokers would actually have to look out for the buyers best interest for once?  Say it ain’t so.  (Sarcasm folks).


----------



## RKS03

BeachClub2014 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There should be some sort of financial penalty to the seller for not properly disclosing the conditions of the points that they are selling. That's a lot of wasted time, energy, and effort for the buyer to have to just shrug their shoulders and move on.


With dvcstore.com they made us provide a point history going back years before listing as well as respond as to whether we have any current reservations.  So if other other brokers do the same it sure seems like fraud on the sellers part.  There should surely be repercussions.


----------



## kmill99

I had a small glitch with my poly resale (that I'm waiting on in rofr) too. Broker and seller did inform and work to resolve in the contract almost immediately... but it was a wrinkle, and it did affect points by having borrowed some from the next year which I will have to sell now (assuming ROFR clears).  Not a game changer, but a small irritation.
One could wonder,  are the sellers being kinda clueless, or intentionally hoping buyer will be consumed with buyer's euphoria that they will overlook just wanting to move forward...


----------



## pianomanzano

RKS03 said:


> With dvcstore.com they made us provide a point history going back years before listing as well as respond as to whether we have any current reservations.  So if other other brokers do the same it sure seems like fraud on the sellers part.  There should surely be repercussions.


I'm surprised this isn't standard practice. I asked for screenshots/verification of points after we went through ROFR on my first contract (didn't know if that was something we could do when making the offer). Did the same for the second one as well both before going to ROFR and before sending money for closing. Both times seller had no problems providing them.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> My seller "has COVID" and therefore "can't sign her closing documents."
> 
> Someone explain that to me.


She can’t get to a notary because she’s stuck at home..


----------



## kmill99

kmill99 said:


> I had a small glitch with my poly resale (that I'm waiting on in rofr) too. Broker and seller did inform and work to resolve in the contract almost immediately... but it was a wrinkle, and it did affect points by having borrowed some from the next year which I will have to sell now (assuming ROFR clears).  Not a game changer, but a small irritation.
> One could wonder,  are the sellers being kinda clueless, or intentionally hoping buyer will be consumed with buyer's euphoria that they will overlook just wanting to move forward...


Oops. I left out they had made a large Dec reservation they forgot to mention since the listing.  They accepted my offer, canceled the reservation, but points had shifted due to being borrowed. It's my bad luck I can't use personally before end of use year. If we get it.


----------



## Sandisw

RKS03 said:


> With dvcstore.com they made us provide a point history going back years before listing as well as respond as to whether we have any current reservations.  So if other other brokers do the same it sure seems like fraud on the sellers part.  There should surely be repercussions.



I have dealt with several brokers and they all did the same.  Now, owners with multiple contracts can make mistakes...I did when sellling...but the other way...delayed closing and realized the trip was on a different membership! LOL

But, maybe some penalty for it might be in order...


----------



## Sandisw

kmill99 said:


> I had a small glitch with my poly resale (that I'm waiting on in rofr) too. Broker and seller did inform and work to resolve in the contract almost immediately... but it was a wrinkle, and it did affect points by having borrowed some from the next year which I will have to sell now (assuming ROFR clears).  Not a game changer, but a small irritation.
> One could wonder,  are the sellers being kinda clueless, or intentionally hoping buyer will be consumed with buyer's euphoria that they will overlook just wanting to move forward...



Ask the seller to reach out to MS and see if they can get an exception to un-borrow the points because they are selling.  They did it for me in March!  It can't hurt to ask!


----------



## Arbogast

Day 24 waiting on ROFR for AKV


----------



## BeachClub2014

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> You mean the Brokers would actually have to look out for the buyers best interest for once?  Say it ain’t so.  (Sarcasm folks).


exactly


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> I wonder if something happened with the estate.  But it seems like they would have notified the title company...unless they know that you, as a buyer, can back out and want you to do that...this way, they don't breach the contract?
> 
> I hope you hear something soon.  Personally, would have canceled a long time ago, but getting a contract at that price won't be easy again.


Yeah- if the administrator/executor doesn’t have full letters yet or if they haven’t set up a tax ID for the estate, that can take time. The surrogates courts in NY are horribly slow and backed up right now.


----------



## kmill99

Sandisw said:


> Ask the seller to reach out to MS and see if they can get an exception to un-borrow the points because they are selling.  They did it for me in March!  It can't hurt to ask!


Great idea! This would be our 1st dvc contract so I am still noobie naive, scouring the board for knowledge.  Really appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## MICKIMINI

MalorieA said:


> Anyone have experience with a seller ghosting them? We passed ROFR on an 80 Pt SSR contract at $126/pt on May 4. We sent our documents back right away. Cammy said the sellers had an appt with notary that next week but apparently they’ve received no other updates and the sellers are unresponsive. Broker was very apologetic and said we can get refund at this point. BTW the owner is deceased and someone is selling on his behalf…there was an extra addendum in the contract for it. We’re thinking we’ll just try to wait it out but I’m not very confident at this point. But I’m less confident in passing ROFR again.


Have you gone past the closing date?  Read your contract.  I had a buyer back out on closing day and they lost their deposit which was split with the broker, title agent and us as detailed in the contract.  We just kept the contract.

Good luck!


----------



## wdw4rfam

BeachClub2014 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There should be some sort of financial penalty to the seller for not properly disclosing the conditions of the points that they are selling. That's a lot of wasted time, energy, and effort for the buyer to have to just shrug their shoulders and move on.


I agree. I was so mad too because the broker was kind of so nonchalant about it. He was like- oh well they made a mistake. Sorry. They are probably the biggest company out there and I was shocked they don’t go over this with these sellers before they list. Well we already have an accepted offer on another one- with a different company, so whatever. Just mad we waited a month for nothing.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30

Not today drunken monkey ROFR monster, you don't get thus one.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30
> 
> Not today drunken monkey ROFR monster, you don't get thus one.


I just had a $139 AKV taken on 6/28. It makes no sense.


----------



## The_MT

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30
> 
> Not today drunken monkey ROFR monster, you don't get thus one.


Congrats!!


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Alice in Okie-land said:


> I just had a $139 AKV taken on 6/28. It makes no sense.


I saw when you reported yours the other day and I've been sweating buckets since then. If it's any consolation I had a $135 taken last month right after a $135 had passed, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Azndjdude

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30
> 
> Not today drunken monkey ROFR monster, you don't get thus one.


Congrats. I’ve been eyeing Animal Kingdom, but just can’t get over the ROFR to pull the trigger.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Chrisdriscoll said:


> I saw when you reported yours the other day and I've been sweating buckets since then. If it's any consolation I had a $135 taken last month right after a $135 had passed, so I feel your pain.


Having learned no lessons  I have an accepted AKL offer at 134.50 just waiting on contracts.


----------



## pks_domer

BeachClub2014 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There should be some sort of financial penalty to the seller for not properly disclosing the conditions of the points that they are selling. That's a lot of wasted time, energy, and effort for the buyer to have to just shrug their shoulders and move on.


We've had contracts through two different brokers, and both specified $X/pt if the number of available points changed changed. And our ROFR waiver also had language in it about all use must be completed before closing the contract and that any reservations after the sale must be canceled by the seller.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Having learned no lessons  I have an accepted AKL offer at 134.50 just waiting on contracts



You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din. Good luck with that one. I passed on my second contract and I hope you do as well.


----------



## MalorieA

MICKIMINI said:


> Have you gone past the closing date?  Read your contract.  I had a buyer back out on closing day and they lost their deposit which was split with the broker, title agent and us as detailed in the contract.  We just kept the contract.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. Yep we’re way past closing according to contract. We shall see. If I see a good opportunity to make an offer on something else I’m going to drop it like it’s hot.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$139-$30198-200-AKV-Dec-137/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/3, passed 6/30
> 
> Not today drunken monkey ROFR monster, you don't get thus one.



A glimmer of hope!  Submitted on 6/3 for AKL at $138/pt.  Hoping we get the same good news!


----------



## Jacie

Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30


----------



## wdw4rfam

WDW4rfam---$160-$16,000-100-PVB-DEC-15/21, 50/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays CC- sent 6/30


----------



## Princess Ploppy

mickeyhellyeah said:


> Has anyone from the UK bought a resale contract from a UK or other international citizen? how did you sort the tax issue? we were told we would need to sort something, which puts me off. However I know international get through way easier….


I’m from the UK and one of my 2 recent resale contracts is with a UK seller so apparently I’m supposed to be getting a TIN number of whatever it is but the person I was out in contact to sort is a bit of a nightmare and with the 5 hour time difference, my work schedule and being a mum to 3 young kids I’m really struggling to schedule in a time to do the video call I apparently have to do. It’s becoming a real pain in the you know what


----------



## pangyal

Phew! Updated and the new thread is up- Happy Canada Day and Fourth of July everyone!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3888303/#post-64122666


----------

